# >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!



## kiwidj

*Here's my Jazzmaster Chrono, LOVE this watch...:-!*


----------



## zippofan

Sure thing!

















Cheers,
Griff


----------



## raisedbyrats

I would love to see more pics of the Field Mechanical Chrono. :-!

EDIT: For anyone who may be interested, here's an index of Hamilton watches, listing by case material, bracelet material, dial color, water resistance and model number.

Hamilton Watch Index


----------



## kiwidj

Nice ones Griff! I'm looking to get my first Khaki Auto very soon...:-!


----------



## marcelbodevin




----------



## HYST13

Hamilton make some great looking watches Imho. Only have the one, would love to add a few more to the collection.


----------



## Caterwaul

I've been drooling over that Khaki Navy for a while! How do you like it? And how's the lume on it?



zippofan said:


> Sure thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Griff


----------



## kiwidj

marcelbodevin said:


>


*That X-Wind is just stunning...  Gotta get me one of those!* |>


----------



## PaulE

Hi kiwidj 

Here's a pic of my x-wind.


----------



## sixtysix

Wow, look at all the new stuff, how about some classics? b-)


----------



## kiwidj

Indeed. Here's a trio with my Jazzmaster a Longines and a vintage Hamilton (from the 40s I believe) ...


----------



## kiwidj

PaulE said:


> Hi kiwidj
> 
> Here's a pic of my x-wind.


Paul mate, fancy seeing you here! And that X-Wind is a fine watch indeed! Love the bracelet version too. :-!


----------



## corruptor

Another X-Wind here...


----------



## Sabu-Agu

I'm liking these Hamilton watches, particulary those like the one above w/ the stitching matching something inside the watch. Nice contrast ;-)
Maybe one day I will own one.


----------



## avitt

Custom GMT ;-)


----------



## kiwidj

avitt said:


> Custom GMT ;-)


Very sharp looker! Nice work! :-!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Hamilton Perry (1948) and Hamilton 992B (1950).


----------



## max2

My only Hammy but Id like a navy GMT and a chrono like Griffs.


----------



## kiwidj

max2 said:


> My only Hammy but Id like a navy GMT and a chrono like Griffs.


|>


----------



## sukispop

Here's my only Hamilton(so far)--


----------



## kiwidj

sukispop said:


> Here's my only Hamilton(so far)--


Nice'n sharp looker!Dig the dial! :-!


----------



## Trendydandy

Here, a couple I like to wear the most


----------



## kiwidj

Trendydandy said:


> Here, a couple I like to wear the most


*>>2 winners there! I hope to be able to post a similar scan soon...*;-)


----------



## J.D.

This one and a Khaki Quartz are the only two I own now. I have owned the Field Auto in blue, white and black dial varieties, a 42mm Khaki Chrono, and another Khaki Navy Auto (black). I like Hamilton a lot and I will probably own more of them in the future. |>


----------



## zippofan

Caterwaul said:


> I've been drooling over that Khaki Navy for a while! How do you like it? And how's the lume on it?


Good lume, not Seiko good, but certainly bright and fairly long lasting :-!

It is a very comfortable watch, and I find it works just as well with either jeans and a t-shirt or a suit and tie. My only complaint is that it doesn't have as much micro adjustment on the clasp as other watches I own. Thankfully I was able to get a perfect fit, as the bracelet is very well constructed with solid links and solid end links.

It is definitely one of the few I will never sell!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Radio_Daze

Here you are.


----------



## Dapper

Another Jazzmaster chrono here:










Cheers


----------



## Guido Muldoon

Haven't seen this one posted yet. Not as nice as some of the great looking Hamiltons already posted but a good dependable work horse none the less. Khaki Field Mechanical, 44mm, ETA 6497 (3 shots):


----------



## kiwidj

Radio_Daze said:


> Here you are.


Very nice collection RD! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

Guido Muldoon said:


> Haven't seen this one posted yet. Not as nice as some of the great looking Hamiltons already posted but a good dependable work horse none the less. Khaki Field Mechanical, 44mm, ETA 6497 (3 shots):


Hey that looks great! And works well with those 2 straps and the bracelet. Cheers. :-!


----------



## grabagear

here is my only hamilton. def. will buy another one soon.


----------



## jfritch3

such a beautiful watch, unfortunately the blurry camera phone pics dont do it justice at all....


----------



## Radio_Daze

Dapper said:


> Another Jazzmaster chrono here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Just love that Jazzmaster Dapper.:-!

Must resist the temptation.:-d


----------



## bleddrewsoe

Here is my Aviation Chronograph Chronometer


----------



## gregflat9

kiwidj said:


> Very sharp looker! Nice work! :-!


Plus one. Great work looks awesome!


----------



## Vito_Corleone




----------



## vintagewatchfiend

Does anyone know where I can find a new X-wind at a good price?


----------



## wooglins

Here is my Hamilton Linwood Daredevil Limited Edition. Sorry for the stock photo. Will have to take some of my own, just got it yesterday. Got a deal on it at SAMS. I really like it right now. Very simple face, and a nice exhibition back.


----------



## Zeus

Sorry guys another stock pic as I'm in China for a little while. My Tachymiler.


----------



## LeverTime

My vintage Hamilton.










Thinking of getting a leather strap for it, it's a lot of metal right now.


----------



## deepcdvr

One of my favorite watches!!


----------



## kiwidj

wooglins said:


> Here is my Hamilton Linwood Daredevil Limited Edition. Sorry for the stock photo. Will have to take some of my own, just got it yesterday. Got a deal on it at SAMS. I really like it right now. Very simple face, and a nice exhibition back.


That's a sexy thing! Very sleek and cool! Congrats and looking forward to your pics..:-!


----------



## bawlin

I bought a Navy Sub a few days ago. When I got it, I was unsure if I liked it. I put it up for sale, and suddenly realized that I actually liked the watch a lot and did not want to part with it. I do, however, need to pick up another watch for more casual wear, as I find the 40mm width a little small for weekend wear. I don't have any of my own pictures, but for those that are unfamiliar with Hamilton, I have one of these:










I alternate between a red Hirsch carbon strap, and a Breitling style leather strap (the OEM rubber sucks!).


----------



## bograd

My Jazzmaster Power Reserve


----------



## userfriendly

Here is mine: Khaki Navy GMT with a replacement Hamilton strap as it came on a Crocodile brown leather strap originally (very uncomfortable clasp due to its position on my wrist).


----------



## bawlin

Anyone know where I can get an X-Wind for a reasonable price? I just sold my Khaki Sub and although I owned it for a week, I was very pleased with the quality of the watch and would like another Hamilton.

Thanks!


----------



## kiwidj

bograd said:


> My Jazzmaster Power Reserve


That's a beauty! Lovit! Black croc would also work... :-!


----------



## old skool

Dlc?



avitt said:


> custom gmt ;-)


----------



## bograd

Yes, it looks more classy with a black strap.


----------



## avitt

old skool said:


> Dlc?


Yup...:-!


----------



## old skool




----------



## zippofan

Guido Muldoon said:


> Haven't seen this one posted yet. Not as nice as some of the great looking Hamiltons already posted but a good dependable work horse none the less. Khaki Field Mechanical, 44mm, ETA 6497 (3 shots):


Everytime I see that Hamilton Guido, I feel myself getting weaker...love the look on both the 4 ring Zulu and the Watchdoo :-! Plus I don't have a real Unitas yet...

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## vininull

Joined the club today!


----------



## kiwidj

vininull said:


> Joined the club today!
> View attachment 130218


Beauty! Welcome! :-!


----------



## Chuck P

That is one groovy watch and some great bands!

<SIGH> Need funds!

CP


----------



## R.H.Port

I have decided that I must have a Hamilton Khaki. I always wanted a PRS 516 automatic, but I've since changed my mind. I think it's gotta be a King.


----------



## Dre

Here's mine. A slightly older, somewhat smaller, and very vintage looking Hamilton.


----------



## SAM-I-AM

*My Hamilton Khaki Mechanical 44mm on a new Hamilton khaki canvas strap with removable cuff piece (backordered and took me 3 months to get!). I have an identical dark brown leather band with removable cuff it came with as well. In November it will be a year that Ive had this watch and I absolutely love it, and wear it almost every day.* 
*Sorry for camera phone pics.*









*Recently had a wedding to go to so I bought a simple black leather band for a dressier look.*


----------



## old skool

I am in love with this Hamilton. Anyone here have one and could comment on this watch? Any ideas of pricing or where to look?

*Hamilton Khaki Navy Regatta Mens Watch H77636143*

(Pictures borrowed)


----------



## AndyFromHonolulu

*Here's a customized one...*

Aloha,

This is a Hamilton Khaki automatic, but with the dial and hands from a Hamilton watch issued by the British Ministry of Defence:



















I need to have Jack or Duarte take a look a this one for me...the movement is a bit loose inside the case...

Mahalo,

andy


----------



## kiwidj

old skool said:


> *Hamilton Khaki Navy Regatta Mens Watch H77636143*


*That's a stunner! Wow!! I'm interested in knowing more about it too :-!*


----------



## GradyPhilpott

The Hamiltons are looing good in this thread.


----------



## kiwidj

GradyPhilpott said:


> The Hamiltons are looing good in this thread.


>>They sure are!!:-!


----------



## delaguer

I have one Hamilton only for now, which is Khaki ETO. Next on the list is the Multitouch SWAT

picture was taken from the internet as I don't have my camera with me right now, sorry.



Hamilton Multitouch SWAT


----------



## robb01

Hamilton is on my short list of next watch purchases


----------



## niles316

Just how many pics of Hamilton watches must we put up before we get a Hamilton forum?:think:


----------



## kiwidj

niles316 said:


> Just how many pics of Hamilton watches must we put up before we get a Hamilton forum?:think:


*Good call mate! Too right!* :-!


----------



## ffeelliixx




----------



## Radio_Daze

Think I'll get me a Jazzy too.|>


----------



## Langley

Hamilton Open Heart. Silver dial with rose gold numerals.


----------



## kiwidj

*Jazzmaster Chrono now on a new strap...*


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Transmission

https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=15848Nice strap there.. !


----------



## Longhair




----------



## kiwidj

Transmission said:


> Nice strap there.. !


:thanks

Made by "deBeer EUROPA", _very _affordable and nice quality. :-!


----------



## davidwarren

I will wait until my air race comes in to post my hammys.


----------



## zippofan

delaguer said:


> I have one Hamilton only for now, which is Khaki ETO. Next on the list is the Multitouch SWAT
> 
> picture was taken from the internet as I don't have my camera with me right now, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton Multitouch SWAT


I love the ETO and it is on my list :-! The Multi-Touch is the same watch as the Tissot T-Touch but I usually see them at slightly lower prices than Tissot's. I have a T-Touch and it works well though there are horror stories. I haven't heard anything bad about the Hamilton version though.

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## KenC

*Hamilton Khaki Field Chronograph on Watchadoo and Khaki Aviation Chronograph on Hirsch style pigskin...*


----------



## eeek

KenC said:


> *Hamilton Khaki Field Chronograph on Watchadoo*


Great looking watch! :-!

I'll be on the hunt for one of these.

Wish me luck!


----------



## kiwidj

eeek said:


> great looking watch! :-!
> 
> I'll be on the hunt for one of these.


*+1 *|>


----------



## vininull

My new one...Daredevil LE


----------



## Boothby

Anyone have wrist shots of a Khaki Officer Auto Chrono? I'm really trying to hold out till March to pick one up. Would love to see some pics. 

Oh....and you guys do need your own Hamilton sub-forum!:-!


----------



## mikee

my old-school khaki manual. dont wear this often as it just feels way too small now :-(










_______


----------



## MikalNY

Thanks for sharing everyone, they look really cool


----------



## kiwidj

mikee said:


> _


Still a great watch! And one to proudly hand down to your kids. :-!


----------



## Diamondback

Many nice Hamiltons to look at in this thread !

- regards


----------



## schuang

Not sure if mine qualify but i won an ebay auction about a month ago for a Hamilton watch movement.
Interestingly, it is actually a Unitas 6497 movement branded with the words: Hamilton Watch Company. The number '870' was engraved on it as well.
I searched the web for more information regarding Hamilton Caliber 870 and was not able to find anything on it. o|
Perhaps you folks can help shed a little light on it?
I am trying to track down the original case and dial that went along with this 870 caliber movement. I understand that Hamilton used some ETA 6497 movements on the modern Khaki watches but wasnt aware that it was using movements as far back as the Unitas era before ETA took over..


----------



## mikee

kiwidj said:


> Still a great watch! And one to proudly hand down to your kids. :-!


my thoughts exactly kiwidj :-! & a good one to get him started on a hand winder. i've had a couple of offers but i'm waiting 'til my oldest is in highschool before i hand this one to him. i've bought him a few cheapies & he usually scratches the crap out of the crystal :-d

__


----------



## davidwarren

pardon the poor photos, but here's my hammy collection:








jazzmaster on watchadoo









late night at the office with a khaki chrono









newest edition-- Air Race, just got it tonight from a forum sale!


----------



## kiwidj

*>>> Nice collection! Love the AR! Congrats on that...*:-!


----------



## kiwidj

*Couple more pics of the Jazzmaster Chrono....*


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## kiwidj

*>> Beautiful Hamiltons!* :-! Any wrist shots?


----------



## kiwidj

old skool said:


>


*>>> Fantastic shots, old skool!* *Love'em!* :-!


----------



## delaguer

Here is one from me b-)


----------



## polaco23

Great thread, love those Hammies! I love how its got a polished bezel, and brushed case. This is my only one, i WILL get another, either the worldtimer or tachymiler....


----------



## V8

I sold mine :-s but my son still has his Jazzmaster Viewmatic.

A Jazzmaster Maestro is on the short list though.


----------



## polaco23

V8 said:


> I sold mine :-s but my son still has his Jazzmaster Viewmatic.
> 
> A Jazzmaster Maestro is on the short list though.


you sold your khaki chrono! i was just about to offer to buy it this monday! o|


----------



## kiwidj

Nice Hamilton Dom.

You know, I love how the polished bit can sometimes reveal the face of the person taking the photo.

_I see you_...!

;-)



polaco23 said:


>


----------



## Kaloyan

WOW after viewing this thread I definitely know what brand my next watch will be, thanks guys!


----------



## polaco23

kiwidj said:


> Nice Hamilton Dom.
> 
> You know, I love how the polished bit can sometimes reveal the face of the person taking the photo.
> 
> _I see you_...!
> 
> ;-)


:-d yeah im a handsome lad arnt i? never even realized it till just now! :-d


----------



## ps1

Here's 2 of mine:


----------



## kiwidj

ps1 said:


>


First time for me to see one of these. Very interesting... what model is it?


----------



## kiwidj

polaco23 said:


> :-d yeah im a handsome lad arnt i?


:-! b-)


----------



## ps1

it's a King Scuba Quartz. Reference H64512352 i think.


----------



## ps1

kiwidj said:


> First time for me to see one of these. Very interesting... what model is it?


it's a King Scuba Quartz. Reference H64512352 i think.


----------



## kiwidj

ps1 said:


> it's a King Scuba Quartz. Reference H64512352 i think.


So it is. Thx!


----------



## bluloo

Formerly, my Grandfather's Hamilton. It was the only watch he owned. I can't believe how tiny they were.

Still keeps decent time.


----------



## kiwidj

bluloo said:


>


That's a wee classic and a special one indeed! Don't wear it, just take good care of it, then hand it down to your kids...

:-!


----------



## IronHide

Here are a few of mine: Air Race GMT, new-to-me Tachymiler, & Khaki Chrono

@ ps1 - I really dig the look of your Scuba Quartz. Very nice indeed! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

IronHide said:


> Here are a few of mine: Air Race GMT, new-to-me Tachymiler, & Khaki Chrono


>>> Simply superb pics! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

niles316 said:


> Just how many pics of Hamilton watches must we put up before we get a Hamilton forum?:think:


*I've been wondering about that a lot, particularly these days...*

:roll:


----------



## IronHide

kiwidj said:


> >>> Simply superb pics! :-!
> *
> I've been wondering about that a lot, particularly these days...*


kiwidj, thank you!

I once asked this...didn't turn out well. :-s See here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=134126


----------



## kiwidj

IronHide said:


> kiwidj, thank you!
> 
> I once asked this...didn't turn out well. :-s See here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=134126


Gotcha, mate. I think I'll just keep my mouth shut about it from now on...

:-x


----------



## bczolone




----------



## GradyPhilpott




----------



## iacyclist

Here are a couple brothers. The watch on the left gets taken out 5-6 days out of the year. The friend on the right gets about 200+ days on the wrist.


----------



## iacyclist

Here are a couple of my Hamilton field watches. The one on the left came with a great bracelet and has a really pretty sweeping movement, but I think it looks better in the field.

The watch on the right is one that Hamilton did L.L. Bean back in the 80's


----------



## kiwidj

iacyclist said:


>


You got some real beauties mate! Nice collection of classic Hamiltons you've posted...:-!


----------



## inneedofafastcar

deepcdvr said:


> One of my favorite watches!!


. 
I tried that one on and fell head over heals for it. So simple so clean. My only wish is that it was slightly larger.


----------



## polaco23

dang, i really need to get my grubby paws on a Hammy chrono after seeing all of these!


----------



## iacyclist

Here a couple generations of Subs from Hamilton. On the left you will see the current version of the Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub 40mm - GMT 200 m

On the right is the Hamilton Khaki Sub III 39 mm. 200m 
Both of these guys like to get wet, and neither like to spend time on display.


----------



## iacyclist

Pair of Stardoms. One with integrated bracelet, and one with black leather strap.


----------



## iacyclist

Here are a couple brothers. The watch on the left gets taken out 5-6 days out of the year. The friend on the right gets about 200+ days on the wrist.


----------



## iacyclist

Here are a pair of updated Hamilton Everest. The one on the left is a strait Evie and the one on the right is the chrono version.

Would love to own the original version some day.


----------



## iacyclist

A couple Hamilton Ventura. The one of the left is a mans black and sliver. The one on the right is a womans rose. Both are re-issued, but still stunning.


----------



## iacyclist

The far left and the center watches are Hamilton Travelers. The watch on the right is a Hamilton Doctors Watch, and the bottom movement is a very detailed second hand.


----------



## iacyclist

The watch on the left is a Hamilton Linwood Automatic. The dial has really nice silver lacework and a very pretty sweeping second hand.

The watch on the right is from their Hamilton Thin-Line.


----------



## iacyclist

A couple more from the mid 90's re-issue group.

On the left, a Hamilton from their Squareline. The Hamilton on the right is a re-issued Lloyd


----------



## iacyclist

These are two great eye catchers thrown right out of the 30's and 40's.

The watch on the left is a re-issued Hamilton Wilshire. Great detail work on the face, that really mesmerizes people when they ask to look at the watch.

The watch on the right is a Hamilton Ardmore 626937. Great dusty rose face, that really pops when I am wearing a french blue shirt.

*








*


----------



## iacyclist

bluloo said:


> Formerly, my Grandfather's Hamilton. It was the only watch he owned. I can't believe how tiny they were.
> 
> Still keeps decent time.


============================================

What a great gift. Just think of all the hours and events that passed while this watch was on his wrist. The announcement of your birth was probably marked by a gaze of his eyes to his wrist.

And I'm sure the first time he unboxed this watch, he really gave that brand new hammi a good oggeling before he slipped it on. Much like I'm sure you do when you get a brand new watch.

There is absolutely nothing more valuable than time. You were lucky to have received that gift.


----------



## kiwidj

A truly wonderful and most excellent collection of Hamiltons you have, iacyclist! :-!


----------



## LeverTime

Here is my recently acquired Hamilton Chrono-Matic II. (I think that's the correct model name!)


----------



## iacyclist

There was a day in corporate America when a occupational lifetime dedicated to one company was rewarded with a golden watch. That watch was usually either a Hamilton or an Elgin.

Both companies even developed lines of inexpensive "Gold" watches that companies could choose from.

What we are looking at here are a couple of those inexpensive "Gold" watches.

The one on the left was a retirement watch from a line foreman for the Burlington Northern. His son knew I collected Hamilton watches and gave it to me. I encouraged him to keep it, but said that he never saw his dad wear it, and thought I would value it more than the Salvation Army would.

The watch on the right says United States Congress. I acquired this from a very dear friend who was in politics. He was given the watch by a Congressman from Iowa.

No engraving on either watch.


----------



## iacyclist

This is a re-issue of the 1928 "Yankee" Piping Rock. Considered the Holy Grail of watches for Hamilton collectors, the Piping Rock was developed to promote Hamilton's wristwatch initiative.

Kind of odd in today's market, but wristwatches were considered dainty and only for the fairer sex.

WWI brought us trench warfare, and that meant a lot of lying on your stomach, and in water. The pocket watch was taking a beating. Hamilton and Elgin took up the cause and developed accurate wristwatches. After the war, many of the service men went back to their pocket watch wear'en ways.

After laboring and laboring with a negative stigma about their wristwatch line; Hamilton teamed up with baseball commissioner Kenesaw Landis. The 1928 World Champion New York Yankees were VERY PUBLICLY given Hamilton Piping Rocks to acknowledge their feat.

Some in the wristwatch world say "The Rest Is History". Others say "Aaaaahhhhh ok".

What you will see here on the front image is white gold and enamel painted bezel. The face is white gold.

The movement is hand wound.

The back of the watch is stainless steal. It is a replica to the back of the 1928 watch. "Yankee" at that top. "1928" in the middle. "World Champions" at the bottom.

The only difference between this watch and one of the 31 originals piping rocks given to the 1928 team, is personalized engraving of their names.

Catcher - Pat Collins
1st Base - Lou Gehrig
2nd Base - Tony Lazzeri
3rd Base - Joe Dugan
Short Stop - Mark Koenig
Left Field - Bob Meusel
Center Field - Earle Combs
Right Field - Babe Ruth


----------



## iacyclist

This is my Great Grandfathers RR Special and the second Hamilton I owned.

This was given to me by my Grandfather, and my dad received my Great Grandfathers Railroad issued pocket watch.

My Great Grandfather was a conductor on the Wabash and the first watch junkie I knew.

My Great Grandfather was an early adapter to quartz, but he wasn't working for Wabash by that time. By the time I knew my Great Grandpa, he didn't need to be anywhere on time, but he was always driving that lesson home to me.

This was his daily banger, and I wished I had a dime for every trip this watch took from the coffee cup to my Great Grandpa's mouth.

The one detail I love about this watch is lightning bolt at the end of the second hand.


----------



## iacyclist

This looks like a desk diver, but all the paperwork points to getting this diver under water. It's good to 200m and has a wet suit extender on the bracelet. Screw down crown and 120 clicks. The paperwork also talks about saltwater concerns you should bring up with your watch maker.


----------



## polaco23

your yankees piping rock is cool. never knew they made a re-issue:think:


----------



## iacyclist

This was by far not my best deal on a Hamilton, but I think it was worth every penny that I paid. This is a WW II King Auto 875316.

This was the first in the series of their officer line Khaki, and I think we might have the movie Pearl Harbor to thank for it.

They put an over the top pretty engine in it. The sweeping second hand just glides over the plain black face of this watch and you can burn 5 minutes just wondering how they were able to get that movement to be so silky.


----------



## kiwidj

Couple of quick pics of my antique Hamilton (from the 40s). Still works fine by the way...


----------



## iacyclist

Silver Chrono.


----------



## jakisbck

WoW......................... talking about Hamiltons man you got the best of the best in your collection :-!


----------



## iacyclist

jakisbck said:


> WoW......................... talking about Hamiltons man you got the best of the best in your collection :-!


Thanks. I still have some more Hamiltons to post, including some oldies.


----------



## iacyclist

kiwidj said:


> Couple of quick pics of my antique Hamilton (from the 40s). Still works fine by the way...


Wow, what a great watch.......This thing has either barely been worn or it has been restored.

Usually the gold on the hard corners of this watch will show some distress.

Face is perfect as well. Hold on to this one.


----------



## Guardgrunt11b

|>


----------



## wouldashoulda

I'll move this photo over here...

Been advised it could be a 1958 model k458...


----------



## kiwidj

Guardgrunt11b said:


>


Great pic of a sweet model! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

iacyclist said:


> Wow, what a great watch.......This thing has either barely been worn or it has been restored.
> 
> Usually the gold on the hard corners of this watch will show some distress.
> 
> Face is perfect as well. Hold on to this one.


:thanks

It's actually neither been restored nor has it been worn much.


----------



## 3Dials

Just a few shots of my beautiful Jazzmaster Viewmatic.




































I liked how the ceiling fan added a couple more "hands" to the picture!


----------



## jakisbck

is that what you mostly buy Hamiltons and do you have a fixed count as to how many you actually have. Another question do you work on them yourself or send them out?



iacyclist said:


> Thanks. I still have some more Hamiltons to post, including some oldies.


----------



## iacyclist

Here is my Hamilton Touch. This is a Tissot T Touch with a Hamilton label slapped on it.

The face is way to busy for my taste, but the functions work well. The Hamilton S.W.A.T version is a lot more reserved.


----------



## johnny_boomboom

Hamilton 1955 Wesley B 14K... Still runs well.. just picked up a new OEM Crystal to have put into it...


----------



## chchz

Does Vantage count? they were built by Hamilton


----------



## goheel

just purchased this. Anyone know which model it is?


----------



## Kyle L

kiwidj said:


> *Here's my Jazzmaster Chrono, LOVE this watch...:-!*


Nice, but I like my vintage.









My first vintage!


----------



## waruilewi

I just picked this up over the weekend, my first Hamilton. I couldn't pass up the deal on this.


----------



## GuySie

waruilewi said:


> I just picked this up over the weekend, my first Hamilton. I couldn't pass up the deal on this.


I love this hamilton dial, also in the other colour variation, since seeing it appear on WUW threads repeatedly. The understated seconds dial with the more obvious top and bottom chrono dials, very cool design. What's the going rate for these, are they expensive? 7750s inside, I assume?


----------



## ffeelliixx




----------



## waruilewi

GuySie said:


> What's the going rate for these, are they expensive? 7750s inside, I assume?


I picked this up precisely because the AD made me a deal I couldn't refuse - $420, with tax about $450. Wife still doesn't know about the watch yet, lol.

And yes, the good ol' ETA 7750 inside with Hammy engraved rotor and display back.


----------



## kiwidj

waruilewi said:


> I picked this up precisely because the AD made me a deal I couldn't refuse - $420, with tax about $450...


Great price! Congratulations again.

BTW, I just noticed your avatar. I take it you're an Obama fan...;-)


----------



## waruilewi

kiwidj said:


> Great price! Congratulations again.
> 
> BTW, I just noticed your avatar. I take it you're an Obama fan...;-)


It's a new era for the US and the world. He used the same Bible today once used by Abraham Lincoln a century and a half ago. Let's all hope for better days and get the economy going again so we can all get more watches...

"Hope over Fear" (from the wife!)

Regards, Lewis


----------



## Daz

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## Daz

Hamilton Khaki Officer.


----------



## kiwidj

waruilewi said:


> Let's all hope for better days and get the economy going again so we can all get more watches...


:-!


----------



## sixtysix

I have a new vintage Hamilton...1961 Hamilton 'Cullen' 10Kt Rolled Gold on Lizard....


----------



## Kevan_Ham

Nice tank there 66.

Okay...there's trouble in the house. I'm here to complain about my Hamilton auto field having a annoying habit of migrating to the dark side of my wrist. What's up with that? My Seikos stay planted. Even my 44JOA behaves it self. I do have a slender wrist. I have the H70555533, size 42.

Anyone else experience this behavior with their Hamilton?

Thanks,

Kevan


----------



## kiwidj

sixtysix said:


>


That's a real beauty! Love the strap too. Congratulations...:-!


----------



## sixtysix

kiwidj said:


> That's a real beauty! Love the strap too. Congratulations...:-!
> 
> Kevan_Ham - Nice tank there 66.


Thanks guys, I just got it ready to wear, it is a cool watch!


----------



## iacyclist

Standard Mens Hamilton Everest


----------



## elemental




----------



## iacyclist

Here is a Khaki Hamilton put together for the movie Pearl Harbor. It came with a ton of extras.


----------



## iacyclist

iacyclist said:


> The far left and the center watches are Hamilton Travelers. The watch on the right is a Hamilton Doctors Watch, and the bottom movement is a very detailed second hand.


Broke out another tray and found I had another traveler to share.


----------



## iacyclist

Here is a Chrono that Hamilton did for J. Peterman. Really nice detailed face.


----------



## johnny_boomboom

Just got my Grandfathers Hamilton Wesley B back from a service/rebuild and some repairs...

I love this watch... but I need to send it back to my father, in a couple of days... He has had the watch since my grandfather passed in 1973 it was broken in 1989 and sitting in a box since then... he didn't trust anyone to fix it locally...

I was up there for New Years and asked if I could get it fixed for him so he could wear it... he said you I trust... so I got it repaired...


----------



## iacyclist

johnny_boomboom said:


> Just got my Grandfathers Hamilton Wesley B back from a service/rebuild and some repairs...
> 
> I love this watch... but I need to send it back to my father, in a couple of days... He has had the watch since my grandfather passed in 1973 it was broken in 1989 and sitting in a box since then... he didn't trust anyone to fix it locally...
> 
> I was up there for New Years and asked if I could get it fixed for him so he could wear it... he said you I trust... so I got it repaired...


.

I love retirement watches. That watch says, "Thank You for the time you spent with us. Please enjoy the time you now have to yourself."

.


----------



## johnny_boomboom

iacyclist said:


> .
> 
> I love retirement watches. That watch says, "Thank You for the time you spent with us. Please enjoy the time you now have to yourself."
> 
> .


yes that was a nice thank you... for 25yrs (1955)... he retired in 1965 and recieved a Rolex. It went to my dad's younger brother... I saw my uncle a year ago and he had the watch on... it is still running stong.

I love the Hammy, but in a couple of days it needs to go back to my Dad... he is overjoyed that he can wear it again...


----------



## Gianna's Dad

I love my HAMMYS! This one is 45mm!


----------



## johnny_boomboom

Newest Addition 1965 Dateline Auto


----------



## kiwidj

:-!


----------



## kiwidj

2 great looking Hamiltons! :-!


----------



## giorgos mg

hello!
doesnt have anyone this beauty to post pictures??

http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/webapp/en-us/collection/?c=ac&y=124&p=360

i cant find anywhere some good shots..

giorgos


----------



## kiwidj

Here's a goodie...










:-!


----------



## giorgos mg

thanks kiwidj !!
very nice pict!
yours?


----------



## kiwidj

giorgos mg said:


> very nice pict!
> yours?


I wish...

;-)


----------



## ModestGP

Here's my Hamilton X-Wind Limited edition
Absolutely love mine!!


----------



## kiwidj

MG Designs said:


> Here's my Hamilton X-Wind Limited edition
> Absolutely love mine!!


Can't seem to view your pics at all. Couldn't view them posted on the Dive Forum either...


----------



## kiwidj

MG Designs said:


> Here's my Hamilton X-Wind Limited edition
> Absolutely love mine!!


Mate, I can't seem to view your pics at all. Couldn't view them posted on the Dive Forum either...:-(


----------



## kiwidj

MG Designs said:


> Here's my Hamilton X-Wind Limited edition
> Absolutely love mine!!


Mate, I can't seem to view your pics at all. Couldn't view them posted on the Dive Forum either...:-(


----------



## ModestGP

kiwidj said:


> Mate, I can't seem to view your pics at all. Couldn't view them posted on the Dive Forum either...:-(


I think that yesterday the server of WUS had problems and this was the reason of the pic's not uploading correctly.

Now I'm able to see them.










Cheers


----------



## Carl Steffens

Okay, I'll play.
Khaki Chrono








New Tachymiler








I also have a beater Khaki quartz and my wife has a Linwood.


----------



## sbesa77




----------



## Kevan_Ham

I just sprang for a vintage off of eBay late Monday night, but I don't know the model name. Anyone have a clue? I thought the "Custer" and "Watson" were closest, but here's the thing...the seller references the movement as being a 304. Neither of these models used such movement as best I can determine. Googled like a fool and found nothing. 

I'm still waiting for a response from the seller, but thought I'd give you guys a chance. Here some photos:


----------



## Noisy Nova

I've got one. It's old, like me.


----------



## Neouser

My Hamiltons.


----------



## mtnkill

iacyclist said:


> Here are a couple brothers. The watch on the left gets taken out 5-6 days out of the year. The friend on the right gets about 200+ days on the wrist.


I have the one on the left as well. Love that watch. I believe it is the Khaki Action Gent (quartz).

I have a vintage Hamilton travel alarm clock that I can't seem to find any information on. Any one here know when these were manufactured/sold? Sorry for the crappy pictures...if anyone has any links to posts on how to take good shots of your timepieces, I clearly need the help.

shane


----------



## kiwidj

Hi and welcome to the forum, Shane. Nice looking clock! First time for me to see one of those.

Check out the Photography forum here on WUS for tips and hopefully some inspiration...

https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=109

:-!https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=15719


----------



## kiwidj

Neouser said:


> My Hamiltons.


Great pair of Hammies! :-!


----------



## isfuzz

niles316 said:


> Just how many pics of Hamilton watches must we put up before we get a Hamilton forum?:think:


i think you are right it is time :rodekaart


----------



## iacyclist

isfuzz said:


> i think you are right it is time :rodekaart


Everytime this topic is brought up, a train of hate rolls though this thread. I'm not sure if we'll ever see it.


----------



## Highwood

Masterpiece from around 1967:









"Kirby" from the late '40s









"Wesley-B" from the '50s


----------



## iacyclist

Your Wesley B is super nice. Did you do the work yourself?


----------



## Highwood

Thanks! The Wesley B get a lot of time on my wrist!

I didn't do the dial restoration myself, this was done by a company in Germany, according to the man who sold me the watch.


----------



## bottom of the ninth

here are my two...


----------



## iacyclist

It appears there are a lot of nice Hamilton's banging around Iowa.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## GuySie

bottom of the ninth said:


> here are my two...


Ooooh, I like that one. Has the whole Daytona/Newman vibe going with a bit of its own twist. What is it called?


----------



## isfuzz

here is one of mine it now has a bracelet from down under hehe


----------



## wouldashoulda

Longhair said:


>


If they made this combo in the standard version my search would have been over long ago!!


----------



## Gianna's Dad

I have a Hamilton complaint - PUT SOME ANTI-REFLECTIVE COATING ON YOUR CRYSTALS! 

Seriously, it doesn't cost much and makes a watch look 100X better.


----------



## eeek

Gianna's Dad said:


> I have a Hamilton complaint - PUT SOME ANTI-REFLECTIVE COATING ON YOUR CRYSTALS!
> 
> Seriously, it doesn't cost much and makes a watch look 100X better.


And maybe some better lume?

Good news is, Hamilton has a new catalog full of some promising pieces.


----------



## Eric1285

My new (to me) Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro. Took the pics in my custom lightbox with a crappy Canon point and shoot - couldn't get it to focus right, so the pics aren't great.


----------



## vbuskirk

Another Open Heart.


----------



## kiwidj

Fantastic pics of the Open Heart! :-!


----------



## vbuskirk

kiwidj said:


> Fantastic pics of the Open Heart! :-!


Ohhh, thanks very much; you're one of my inspirations on this 'photography' journey. 

* Now when will that dang Hong Kong lightbox ever arrive?


----------



## kiwidj

vbuskirk said:


> Ohhh, thanks very much; you're one of my inspirations on this 'photography' journey.
> 
> * Now when will that dang Hong Kong lightbox ever arrive?


:thanks

I also need a lightbox...


----------



## jPhoenix




----------



## kiwidj

jPhoenix said:


>


b-) b-)


----------



## 2Dollars&aCasio




----------



## kiwidj

First time to see one of those. Very retro cool...b-)


----------



## vbuskirk

guysie said:


> ooooh, i like that one. Has the whole daytona/newman vibe going with a bit of its own twist. What is it called?


+1


----------



## Gianna's Dad

Eric1285 said:


> My new (to me) Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro. Took the pics in my custom lightbox with a crappy Canon point and shoot - couldn't get it to focus right, so the pics aren't great.


Sweet Hammy! I have the same model, but with the brown strap. I was wondering what a black strap would look like on mine...until now. Looks awesome! gotta track down a similar style strap for mine.:-!


----------



## MaxPower

Lots of great Hamiltons in this thread. One day I'll pick up a Jazzmaster; I've always been a fan of that line.

Below is my new-to-me Frogman auto chrono, just received today (pics from the ebay seller). This is the one I posted about in the "decontaminating leather straps" thread. I prefer this style to the newer models with the dual magnifying lenses over the date and minutes subdial; I just think this is a cleaner, less cluttered look.


----------



## kiwidj

*Congratulations!* Looks great...:-!


----------



## Eric1285

Gianna's Dad said:


> Sweet Hammy! I have the same model, but with the brown strap. I was wondering what a black strap would look like on mine...until now. Looks awesome! gotta track down a similar style strap for mine.:-!


Thanks. I'm actually wearing it with a dark brown strap now. I bought the watch with both. I wear brown shoes/belt every day so I switched it out. The black one will probably only be worn when I'm wearing dress shoes instead of my driving loafers. I'm thinking about picking up a lighter brown strap with white contrast stitching.


----------



## merkus

avitt said:


> Custom GMT ;-)


Wow, I really like that GMT.

Please tell us about the hands - where did you find them, who installed them?

Has the case been treated? It looks like a different tone, or maybe it's just the lighting.


----------



## Gianna's Dad

Eric1285 said:


> Thanks. I'm actually wearing it with a dark brown strap now. I bought the watch with both. I wear brown shoes/belt every day so I switched it out. The black one will probably only be worn when I'm wearing dress shoes instead of my driving loafers. I'm thinking about picking up a lighter brown strap with white contrast stitching.


Follow-up - - -

I contacted Hamilton and they want $200 for the black strap. <| HOLY CRAP! THe strap is just regular old leather. Nothing special about it, matter of fact, it isn't even that nice of a strap, it just fits and matches well.

Hamilton is ticking me off!


----------



## geckobros

Some sweet watches!


----------



## kiwidj

Gianna's Dad said:


> Follow-up - - -
> 
> I contacted Hamilton and they want $200 for the black strap. <| HOLY CRAP! THe strap is just regular old leather. Nothing special about it, matter of fact, it isn't even that nice of a strap, it just fits and matches well.
> 
> Hamilton is ticking me off!


*Geez! That's a rip-off...*<| Go third party...


----------



## Vikinguy

I hope to take delivery of this viewmatic today!


----------



## MARVEL

got this a few hours ago


----------



## kiwidj

MARVEL said:


> got this a few hours ago


Congratulations! The JAS is a simply beautiful model. Enjoy..:-!


----------



## sixtysix

Newest 'old' Hammy...handwind early 70's?


----------



## KenC

Old Hamilton Khaki Field Chronograph with copper dial on new Marine Timer strap from Debaufre...


----------



## tempus edax rerum

Wow, thanks, everyone, for posting those fine examples. you've all convinced me that my dress chrono is going to be a Hamilton!


----------



## geckobros

My new to me Hammy I purchased from a WUS member (I removed the metal band and replaced it with a Jurgen Big Pilot for more of a casual/rugged watch look):


----------



## Gianna's Dad

Nice one gecko!

Tough looking.


----------



## kiwidj

Congratulations! It's a beauty! :-!


----------



## IronHide

Gianna's Dad said:


> Follow-up - - -
> 
> I contacted Hamilton and they want $200 for the black strap. <| HOLY CRAP! THe strap is just regular old leather. Nothing special about it, matter of fact, it isn't even that nice of a strap, it just fits and matches well.
> 
> Hamilton is ticking me off!


Really? That's nuts! <|

I've purchased two Hammy straps through ADs. One was black leather, w/ rivets, and dual-tang "H" buckle from the X-Wind for my Khaki Chrono for $38 the other a grooved rubber for the Tacymiler @ $68 which I thought was redonculous!

I would expect your price to be even lower direct to Hamilton... :think:

Good luck!


----------



## old skool




----------



## MMCGINN

_*X-WIND*_

*







*


----------



## kiwidj

Great pics, Old Skool! :-!


----------



## supark

She's now departed to help fund an M3 purchase, but I really liked my Khaki King Scuba the short while I had it:


----------



## Nick1016

Time to push this thread back to the top...here's mine (sorry the photos aren't clearer!):


----------



## DougFNJ

Just proudly jumped into the Hamilton Fan Club :-! Now I hunger for an X-Wind  All the photos of them in here aren't helping..... ;-)


----------



## kiwidj

DougFNJ said:


> Just proudly jumped into the Hamilton Fan Club :-! Now I hunger for an X-Wind  All the photos of them in here aren't helping..... ;-)


Let me be the first to welcome you aboard, Doug! Congratulations on that fine looking piece...:-!

And yeah, I want an X-Wind too. Awesome looking watches...

BTW, see if you can pull a few strings to get a Hamilton Forum up and running!


----------



## shandy

Hearty congratulations my friend, I could not think of a more deserving person than you to have this wonderful Grail watch, for I know it has been a long held grail for you, well done!

Now, as you mentioned in your PM, i think it is time to sell the one you mentioned to fund the other one you want, go for it mate!


----------



## DougFNJ

MMCGINN said:


> _*X-WIND*_
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


perfect counterpart to the Jazzmaster ;-)



kiwidj said:


> Let me be the first to welcome you aboard, Doug! Congratulations on that fine looking piece...:-!
> 
> And yeah, I want an X-Wind too. Awesome looking watches...
> 
> BTW, see if you can pull a few strings to get a Hamilton Forum up and running!


Thank you very much my friend, as always we share some fine taste  I will drop a note to the powers that be and see what can happen :think:



ianmedium said:


> Hearty congratulations my friend, I could not think of a more deserving person than you to have this wonderful Grail watch, for I know it has been a long held grail for you, well done!
> 
> Now, as you mentioned in your PM, i think it is time to sell the one you mentioned to fund the other one you want, go for it mate!


Thanks man, I think thats the path I shall be taking. ;-)


----------



## kiwidj

DougFNJ said:


> perfect counterpart to the Jazzmaster ;-)


No doubt, mate. But how about this X-Copter? I think it's a beauty...


----------



## shandy

kiwidj said:


> No doubt, mate. But how about this X-Copter? I think it's a beauty...


Ooo, Doug, knowing your liking for rose gold this one is as nice as the other one!


----------



## wells

its for sale lol


----------



## BenL

DougFNJ said:


> Just proudly jumped into the Hamilton Fan Club :-! Now I hunger for an X-Wind  All the photos of them in here aren't helping..... ;-)


Good looking chrono you got there, Doug! And good luck on your search for that X-Wind! :-!

(makes me wonder when we can start a forum dedicated to chronographs...?)


----------



## rcoreytaylor

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## ps1




----------



## kiwidj

ps1 said:


>


Nice one! That's a cool combo with that blue strap...:-!


----------



## Civpilot1971

Any one else got one of these then...









Sorry for the library shot, will get some photos taken and post them up later.


----------



## kiwidj

Civpilot1971 said:


> Any one else got one of these then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the library shot, will get some photos taken and post them up later.


Can't view the pic I'm afraid..


----------



## danielb

DougFNJ said:


> Just proudly jumped into the Hamilton Fan Club :-! Now I hunger for an X-Wind  All the photos of them in here aren't helping..... ;-)


*Whow it looks very good !! Congratulations:-!*


----------



## gregflat9

Why did I sell this?

o|


----------



## DougFNJ

gregflat9 said:


> Why did I sell this?
> 
> o|


So you could firgure out how much you would regret it if you didn't have it and go out and get another one? ;-)


----------



## DougFNJ

kiwidj said:


> BTW, see if you can pull a few strings to get a Hamilton Forum up and running!


Just to follow up.....strings were pulled....isn't this GREAT, a Hamilton forum of our very own


----------



## kiwidj

DougFNJ said:


> Just to follow up.....strings were pulled....isn't this GREAT, a Hamilton forum of our very own


Sure is, mate! Good onya and cheers for making it a reality...:-!


----------



## cram1960

Hamilton Khaki ETO and Jazzmaster


----------



## kiwidj

cram1960 said:


> Hamilton Khaki ETO and Jazzmaster


Two great looking models! And cool strap on that Khaki. More pics of that one please...:-!


----------



## polaco23

kiwidj said:


> Two great looking models! And cool strap on that Khaki. More pics of that one please...:-!


+1 

that strap is so killer!


----------



## Cubbiepants

Here is my bead blasted Khaki Chrono with mil-sub second hand and DiModell Chronissimo strap. Hammy deploy is blasted to match the case. This watch is definitely one of my favorite watches:


----------



## perfectlykevin

Here's a pic of one I sold, then turned around and picked up the e same model again! LOL! Love the size of this model I also picked up the blue dialed one.










Kev


----------



## kiwidj

perfectlykevin said:


>


That's a beauty, Kev! Simple but stylish. Do you put straps on that model or prefer to keep it on the bracelet?


----------



## thsiao

My 2 Hammys... I love everything about the X-Wind. The Tachymiler is also a great piece... nicely sized.


----------



## Mike Rivera

Kiwidj, what band is this? It looks darker and nicer than the stock band.

(Photo by Kiwidj)


----------



## helderberg

My two Hamiltons.
Best health, Frank.


----------



## kiwidj

Mike Rivera said:


> Kiwidj, what band is this? It looks darker and nicer than the stock band...


G'day Mike. That'd be a dark brown croc grain by DeBeer Europa. I picked it up from Strapped For Time. I have a black with white stitch too. They're good mate...

Here's the link: http://www.strappedfortime.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=142

:-!


----------



## holeydonut

Here's my Jazzmaster with a Toshi strap:



















I'm really amazed by the bang for the buck that you get with Hamiltons!


----------



## Jason_L

New to me-


----------



## kiwidj

Nice one, Jayse! Let's see more of that sweet thing...:-!


----------



## 1watchaholic

Here's one...I need to take out the camera to share some more. ;-)


----------



## Pro Diver

I have owned many over the years and currently have six. So as not to burn any modems, here is an "oldie" and my newest.


----------



## kiwidj

1watchaholic said:


>


Nice one! Simply beautiful...:-!


----------



## kiwidj

Pro Diver said:


>


Very nice pair! Looking forward to seeing the other four pieces in your collection. :-!


----------



## Rakurai

kiwidj said:


> G'day Mike. That'd be a dark brown croc grain by DeBeer Europa. I picked it up from Strapped For Time. I have a black with white stitch too. They're good mate...
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.strappedfortime.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=142
> 
> :-!


Looks absolutely killer with that Jazzmaster . Fantastic watch!


----------



## kiwidj

Rakurai said:


> Looks absolutely killer with that Jazzmaster . Fantastic watch!


Cheers, mate! Glad you like it...

:thanks


----------



## ccvw79

Eric1285 said:


> My new (to me) Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro. Took the pics in my custom lightbox with a crappy Canon point and shoot - couldn't get it to focus right, so the pics aren't great.


I love your watch.
Im intersted in buy one with brown band.
The clasp-strap-band comes with the watch?

Thanks !!!


----------



## ccvw79

kiwidj said:


> *Here's my Jazzmaster Chrono, LOVE this watch...:-!*


I love your watch !!!
Do you have any picture of the clasp?

;-)


----------



## ccvw79

Eric1285 said:


> My new (to me) Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro. Took the pics in my custom lightbox with a crappy Canon point and shoot - couldn't get it to focus right, so the pics aren't great.


I love your watch.
Im intersted in buy one with brown band.
The clasp-band comes with the watch?

Thanks !!!


----------



## kiwidj

ccvw79 said:


> I love your watch !!!
> Do you have any picture of the clasp?
> 
> ;-)


 
Thanks! Here's a shot of the clasp...


----------



## ccvw79

kiwidj said:


> Thanks! Here's a shot of the clasp...


Thank you !!! It comes with the watch?
Im thinking about buy a Crhono or the Maestro.
:-!


----------



## kiwidj

ccvw79 said:


> Thank you !!! It comes with the watch?
> Im thinking about buy a Crhono or the Maestro.
> :-!


No problem. Yes the deployment buckle comes with the watch.

The Maestro is a real beauty but do keep in mind that its diameter is considerably larger at 45mm. Try them both on and see how they look on you. Good luck with your decision. :-!


----------



## Jeff_C

Dang, even the buckle looks GOOD!

Nice detail!


----------



## kiwidj

Jeff_C said:


> Dang, even the buckle looks GOOD!
> 
> Nice detail!


Thanks. Jeff. It is a nice looking deployment but I have to say it's not the most comfortable, at least for my wrist. If you look carefully you can see I switched the strap around so the long end is now at the top and the buckle can sit the other way, which makes it much more comfortable. It was a bit of a pain before, literally.


----------



## Jeff_C

I admit, on leather, I do prefer a butterfly style deployment strap. Still, nice detail of the H and the HAMILTON in the clasp!


----------



## TheHobbit

My first and perhaps only Hamilton. Does it qualify? Hamilton GG-W-113.


----------



## music_healing

TheHobbit said:


> My first and perhaps only Hamilton. Does it qualify? Hamilton GG-W-113.


 very very nice the military aura is blowing me away


----------



## Jeff_C

Yeah, I would say that DEFINITELY qualifies!!!


----------



## DougFNJ

Jeff_C said:


> I admit, on leather, I do prefer a butterfly style deployment strap. Still, nice detail of the H and the HAMILTON in the clasp!


Thats how they did it on the Rose Gold model.....


----------



## Jeff_C

Oh my... GORGEOUS watch!


----------



## kiwidj

Nice one! I think I'll enquire about getting one of those in SS for mine.


----------



## Gianna's Dad

Nobody has posted one of these!


----------



## tbarry

1923 size 12 with 910 movement


















Khaki field auto with silver dial










Khaki chronograph (38mm) with 7750









1964 14k Masterpiece automatic










Boulton XL (no longer catalogued), a large quartz tonneau, the only one that shows the full number at 6 o'clock










My wife's blingy Jazzmaster lady's quartz


----------



## kiwidj

Fantastic collection and wonderful pics! I love that Boulton. Thanks for sharing...:-!


----------



## tbarry

Thank you much for looking. I really enjoy the Boulton XL - it's one watch that actually gets comments.


----------



## DougFNJ

Tbarry, I echo Kiwi, that is a fantastic collection :-!


----------



## peter.watchacc

Hi Guys,

Hope that all is well wherever you are.

This is my 1st post on the Hamilton forum. Here are the 2 that I have:



















Don't think this 3rd one would qualify... :-d










Hope you have a good weekend there.

Regards,
Peter


----------



## DougFNJ

Hi Pter, welcome to the forum, great to have you aboard, and looking forward to your contributions :-!

Great 3 you posted, the detailing on the pocket watch is extraordinary


----------



## peter.watchacc

Thanks. All I need is to look for a dust cover for my Vintage Hamilton 6B's movement. Any leads? Pls PM if you do.

The PW is nice. The pics for both my Hamiltons are from the previous owners. Here are the details on the movement:










Have a good one guys.


----------



## kiwidj

Nice pieces! Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum. :-!


----------



## ffeelliixx

X-Wind with custom hands:


----------



## kiwidj

Nice touch! Well done...:-!


----------



## Time Bandit




----------



## ffeelliixx

Time Bandit said:


>


Wow. There's a lot to like about this design. In particular, I like that the date display has a black background to match the dial (I wish my Maestro did). I also like the bold orange numerals and matching stitching. The case is very similar to the X-Wind's, but I think I prefer this one's smooth bezel to the numbered tachymeter bezel on the X-Wind. The exposed GMT display is a cool touch. I really like this one. And a great pic too.


----------



## Ahriman4891

ffeelliixx said:


> X-Wind with custom hands:


That's really cool! Who did the work for you? Are the hands from another Hamilton or 3rd-party?


----------



## ffeelliixx

Ahriman4891 said:


> That's really cool! Who did the work for you? Are the hands from another Hamilton or 3rd-party?


I bought it second-hand like this. I asked the seller where he got the hands, and he said they are after-market Panerai hands which can be found on ebay. He said the trick is knowing which ones to buy.


----------



## Ahriman4891

I see, thanks!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## cpadrr

Here's my Hamilton Khaki Automatic 42mm


----------



## janreagan

My first Hamilton!

1952 "Darrell"

I love this watch because this is one of the few watches of the time that says "Adjusted" on the movement...:-d

Update: my pictures have disappeared, may repost later...


----------



## Who is John Galt

One of my favorite watches. Extremely versatile. Looks great on the bracelet, rubber, nato, leather......dresses up and down and still keeps a great wrist presence.


----------



## TheMaestro

I own just one, a Jazzmaster at the moment.

I used to own this one, but regretfully sold it.


----------



## victarro

My 42 mm Hamilton Khaki chrono


----------



## TheHobbit

My second Hamilton.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Unbelievable collection here - congrats to all! Just pulled the trigger on Monday. My first Hamilton - Couldnt be happier!

Although I am not clear on the size. The dealer said 38, but the receipt and item number says 42! And when I compare it to my other 38's it is bigger! (Is there a price difference between the two sizes?)

*Dealer confirmed yesterday it is a 42!


----------



## jd1966

My new Jazzmaster Chrono..


----------



## kiwidj

Congratulations on the new Hammy! It's a beaut and looks good on your wrist. Wear it well. :-!


----------



## kiwidj

jd1966 said:


> My new Jazzmaster Chrono..


More pics, mate! :-!


----------



## ENIGMAS1

*All very nice Hamiltons. Congrats to all.*

*There is some of my collection.*


----------



## kiwidj

Hey Ric, you have a fantastic collection of Hamiltons! Great pics too... :-!


----------



## Aquaracer1

Great variety! The Officer is one good looking watch. That was one of my first choices. But my wrist is too small for a 44


----------



## victarro

The only Hamilton I have :-!


----------



## ENIGMAS1

Thanks guys, but I want to buy 3 more, may be sometime next month.
I post the pictures when they arrive.

The officer is one beauty, but for big wrist. 

The one of Victarro posted, is nice too, with Val. 7750.

Regards.

Ric.


----------



## iacyclist

I added a couple more Hamilton's to my collection since I last logged on. Here is a two timezone moon phase from the mid 80's


----------



## kiwidj

iacyclist said:


> I added a couple more Hamilton's to my collection since I last logged on. Here is a two timezone moon phase from the mid 80's


Wow! That's a stunning piece... 

Congratulations on that great find! :-!


----------



## iacyclist

Hamilton Boulton II


----------



## iacyclist

Hamilton Field Automatic Blk


----------



## iacyclist

Ardmore White Face Red Band


----------



## iacyclist

Field Auto Blk Face


----------



## AgentORange

Wow! Great eye candy, guys! My one and only for now


----------



## Gilius

*Hamilton Khaki-Field-H91514133 - my new purchase......:-d









*


----------



## kiwidj

^ Congrats mate! That's a beaut. I love that dial. Enjoy. :-!


----------



## Gilius

kiwidj said:


> ^ Congrats mate! That's a beaut. I love that dial. Enjoy. :-!


:thanks Kiwi......i have it two days,great watch!!!!


----------



## vmmvmmm

Hamilton Khaki Sunset


----------



## kiwidj

vmmvmmm said:


> Hamilton Khaki Sunset


Very nice Hammy! And it rocks on that strap! Well done. :-!


----------



## johnj

Khaki swat:










Trent:









Khaki action:


----------



## johnj

ENIGMAS1 said:


> *All very nice Hamiltons. Congrats to all.*
> 
> *There is some of my collection.*


What model is this??? I want one.


----------



## Shademantis

johnj, that model is H64515133 of the Khaki King Scuba line.


----------



## ENIGMAS1

That's correct.
Thanks Shademantis.

Regards

Ric.:-!


----------



## harryd3333

Big, mean and black on black on black. Just purchased this watch based on looks alone. Now I have to learn about it. Mean looking watch


----------



## kiwidj

harryd3333 said:


> Big, mean and black on black on black. Just purchased this watch based on looks alone. Now I have to learn about it. Mean looking watch


Congratulations on the Below Zero! It really is a mean looking watch. Very cool indeed. Enjoy it to the max. :-!


----------



## Randito

vmmvmmm said:


> Hamilton Khaki Sunset


What strap are you using in these pics? I'm diggin it. :-!


----------



## DVS

Here are my Hamiltons. Khaki quartz with Singapore Armed Forces logo and Multi-touch.


----------



## Shademantis

I like the looks of the Hammy t-touch so much better than the Tissot incarnation.|>


----------



## Randito

Hamilton X-Wind LE


----------



## YoYoBran

I'll start with my grandfather's old Hammies that were passed on to me:



















And now my new-school Hammy, and one of the prides and joys of my collection, my X-Wind (and as you can see, my photography got much better by the time I got this one, haha):














































I'd like to get a BelowZero or Khaki Navy Frogman next!


----------



## eddieo396




----------



## eddieo396




----------



## CGSshorty

Sunset


----------



## BaCaitlin

great shots - beautiful subject :-!


----------



## kiwidj

Great pics of some great looking Hammies! The two vintage ones in particular are very nice. Treasure those. :-!


----------



## kiwidj

eddieo396 said:


>


Those don't seem to be showing up. Try again?


----------



## Guarionex

[


----------



## solowatch




----------



## Shademantis

Beautiful shots solowatch!

Unfortunately my camera equipment and photography skills suck..but here are my two field automatics. These are NOS, probably about 2 yrs or so out of production. I searched long and hard for the black one (totally worth it). I find their dials a little less busy and more pleasing to my eye than the newer models.

*H70515153*










_*H70515133*_


----------



## kiwidj

solowatch said:


>




Great shot! :-!


----------



## J_Scott

Bought my first Hammy this Saturday, the second today... collection is just starting!

I took the Maestro pics, but the J Peterman ones are from the net. 

I'll take some proper ones with a real camera when I have the second watch.


----------



## Tictocdoc

PaulE said:


> Hi kiwidj
> 
> Here's a pic of my x-wind.


 Hi PaulE. Im planing to buy myself one of those id like to know of your impressions and experience with that watch. I tried one on for a bit at my local AD and was instantly sold on this model ....nice watch by the way:-!


----------



## solowatch

kiwidj said:


> Great shot! :-!


LOL! That's mine :thanks


----------



## iacyclist

A couple new Hamilton's to add to the iacyclist collection. Here are a couple Hamilton Worlds. The one on the left has an internal rotating bezel with cities of the world. The contrasting white and black inner ring moves as to indicate night or day of your current time. The Hamilton World on the right has an external bezel but functions are exactly the same.


----------



## kiwidj

Your collection of rare and beautiful Hamiltons just blows me away everytime, iacyclist. :-!


----------



## iacyclist

Here is an early 80's Hamilton Skeleton Mechanical.


----------



## iacyclist

Here is my Hamilton Boulton II and my Hamilton Boulton Large.


----------



## houndoggie

Jazzmaster Slim 40mm


----------



## WatchBuff0

Great Photo...


----------



## kiwidj

iacyclist said:


>


Love those Boultons. Especially the Large one. :-!


----------



## kiwidj

houndoggie said:


> Jazzmaster Slim 40mm


Hey, nice shot! Well done. :-!


----------



## ffeelliixx




----------



## Insured

My two Hammys.


----------



## diaboliq

My 42 mm khaki on tropic strap (Zodiac). 
The best looking strap on it is definitely a Zulu tho. :-!


----------



## Guarionex

Just bought a Maratac zulu British grey band from west coast time, its
a beefy band.


----------



## Guarionex




----------



## Jeep99dad

I have two hamis and hope to get a dressier model for my collection, like the Trent.

Khaki GMT Poseidon Monte Carlo LE, numbered on dial









New Aviation Tachymiler


----------



## Vikinguy

Finally some "decent" pics taken tonight. I need one of them macro thingies.


----------



## iacyclist

Here is my Hamilton H699619533 Field Mechanical Officer. My last Hamilton purchase of 2009.


----------



## iacyclist

Here is my Hamilton H699619533 Field Mechanical Officer. My last Hamilton purchase of 2009.


----------



## YoYoBran

Gotta put a few of my latest addition:


----------



## HR F1

I have the Viewmatics and my wife has a lady Jazzmaster from a couple years ago:


















Absolutely love 'em! Hamilton has such a classy offering of watches. I'm looking to pickup a 42mm Jazzmaster chrono in the near future. :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tachymiler on InternationalWatchMan Breitling leather strap


----------



## gunnerx

Hi All, new to the Hamilton Watch world. Went on a Caribbean Cruise in November last year and wanted to pick up a watch at St Maarten. I ended up getting the Hamilton Ventura XXL. I really like the watch and since getting it, I started looking at other Hamilton watches. Well, I ended up getting the Hamilton X-Wind yesterday! Here are some pictures I took last night. Will have to take better pictures with proper lighting.


----------



## Shademantis

Fantistic pics gunnerx.


----------



## erlon

My first Hamilton...


----------



## diaboliq

I've put my everest on a V-WOLF 22mm (tapering to 16mm) bracelet. I think it looks fantastic now,


----------



## gunnerx

Took some new pictures today.

The X-Wind CF



























Ventura XXL













































Side by side


----------



## sixtysix

1957 automatic model with a 661 movement (Kurth Freres (Certina) 28.45). Picked this up a couple weeks ago, just got it cleaned up.....


----------



## iacyclist

*Hamilton Benton*


----------



## iacyclist

*Hamilton Contour*


----------



## iacyclist

*Hamilton Dodson* *Automatic*


----------



## iacyclist

*KHAKI ACTION QUARTZ H61411533*


----------



## iacyclist

*Hamilton JAZZMASTER GENT H32411555*


----------



## iacyclist

*Hamilton Marylin Brilliant*


----------



## iacyclist

*KHAKI FIELD MECHANICAL OFFICER H69619533*


----------



## iacyclist

Hamilton WBD 381017


----------



## bighouse

vmmvmmm said:


> Hamilton Khaki Sunset


That is quite possibly the best looking combination of watch and strap on the market for any price. I love it.


----------



## ragamuffin

My H77615533

A lot of superb looking watches here, guys. Hamiltons are incredible, IMO.


----------



## gunnerx

iacyclist said:


> Here is an early 80's Hamilton Skeleton Mechanical.


WOW!! That's a beauty!! Where does one get a hold of these? Or are they rare?


----------



## iacyclist

gunnerx said:


> WOW!! That's a beauty!! Where does one get a hold of these? Or are they rare?


This was a mid 80's Hammi. I'm guessing ebay would be your best bet.


----------



## starbai

gunnerx said:


>


gorgeous!


----------



## starbai

Finally got my Hammy today


----------



## ghiavert




----------



## Machine Age Victim

Here's my Field Khaki Chrono Auto on a Hirsch Rally


----------



## Jeep99dad

Machine Age Victim said:


> Here's my Field Khaki Chrono Auto on a Hirsch Rally


Just perfect simply stunning combo!!


----------



## Machine Age Victim

thank you! I couldn't be happier with the choice


----------



## johnchoe




----------



## starbai

which is the one on the right??


----------



## Machine Age Victim

^^ jazzmaster chrono, I really like the Conservation


----------



## johnchoe

:thanks


----------



## SlapShotBrew

My first Hamilton, love the comments this watch gets when I wear it.


----------



## imalchg1

New Hammy for me:


----------



## filmjuicer

Here's a couple shots of my current Hammys:


----------



## ocnman

Here is my Jazzmaster Viewmatic. Appropriate for all occasions!


----------



## gunnerx

My two Hamiltons together.


----------



## warriorsociologist

Hamilton Khaki Field Quartz (100m / sapphire) # H68411253 - on a golden-brown Hirsch "Liberty" strap.


----------



## Machine Age Victim

^^^ nice combo


----------



## kcie2u

Hi, Here is my first Hamilton... Navy Khaki GMT...Hope u guys like it:-d


----------



## iacyclist

Hamilton West Point Field


----------



## iacyclist

Hamilton S.W.A.T Field


----------



## iacyclist

Hamilton Trent Quartz


----------



## ragamuffin

Since my last post, this Viewmatic one is new




























So now, this is my Hamilton family


----------



## hilly10

My Frogman


----------



## jatco

Here's my Hamilton Boulton c1941 from my Grandfather...
Love it...


----------



## dreski

My trio..I have an X-wind underway!


----------



## jbetts1790

Nice! I just bought a Navy GMT, but waiting for it in the mail :-! Meanwhile, I bought a Jazzmaster Slim (rose gold) recently, but I will be giving it to my dad as a retirement gift:


----------



## iacyclist

jbetts1790 said:


> Nice! I just bought a Navy GMT, but waiting for it in the mail :-! Meanwhile, I bought a Jazzmaster Slim (rose gold) recently, but I will be giving it to my dad as a retirement gift:


What a thoughtful gift. I'm sure this will mean a great deal to him.


----------



## Jayo

this is my Hamilton:


----------



## amel dw-5xxx

I finally I grown up to buy first automatic watch;-)
Here's mine Hamy Khaki Automatic Chronograph


----------



## jbetts1790

And here's the new Khaki Navy GMT:










Still not 100% I will keep it, I'm deciding if it's too big, or if I rather get a black dial GMT...


----------



## gundam

Here's my second Hamilton (Khaki Officer) on a Hirsch Liberty


----------



## iacyclist

What a great timepiece. The simplicity of the dial really allows the details to pop out.


----------



## iacyclist

*Hamilton Khaki King H64451823*


----------



## justsellbrgs




----------



## jbetts1790

Looks great on the Hirsch! Here's my Navy GMT on a Hadley Roma strap I bought for it:


----------



## Gaofar

Hello all.

This Seaview 1000ft watch is my first Hamilton and I absolutely love it! I simply can't take my eyes off it.. Sorry for the raving but that's how I'm feeling everytime I sees it!

Will defintely be getting another good Hamilton watch in the near future!

Please forgive me for my amateur shots.

Cheers!


----------



## iacyclist

*Hamilton Multi-Touch. H91524393 (Lf) & H91514733 (rt) 









Trent Quartz H30411535 (Lf) & Trent Auto H30415551 (rt)









Standard 1980's Hamilton Field (Yachtsman)









Hamilton Boulton II (Blue)









*


----------



## iacyclist

*KHAKI KING AUTOMATIC ( H64455533 ) & KHAKI KING Quartz ( H64451823 )*










*Hamilton Khaki field auto Watch H70515643*


----------



## X.R.

Khaki Field Auto 42mm


----------



## justsellbrgs

khaki chrono on dimodell offroad...


----------



## ragamuffin

Added the Jazzmaster Chrono to my collection a few days ago. My third Hamilton


----------



## morelite

Nice Hamiltons 
I'm curious why there are no 70's LED models still around to show off.


----------



## Supe

ragamuffin said:


> Added the Jazzmaster Chrono to my collection a few days ago. My third Hamilton


Pics like these sell watches. Love the Jazzmaster Chrono.


----------



## ragamuffin

Supe said:


> Pics like these sell watches. Love the Jazzmaster Chrono.


Thanks a lot  
To be honest, pictures of this watch taken by WUS users (kiwidj in particular) was the main reason it caught my interest :-!


----------



## iacyclist

Supe said:


> Pics like these sell watches. Love the Jazzmaster Chrono.


Every time Hamilton rolls out a new watch, they need to send a free one to kiwidj. My Trent Auto was purchased thanks to him.


----------



## Zealot

nice pics guys! i'm a little embarrassed to put mine up, but what the hell here goes..................


----------



## maxinflixion

Tachymiler on a Steve O Strap.

I'd love to get my hands on the full stainless bracelet from a white faced Tachymiler as well. The stainless and PVD one feels a little pigeonholed as far as a look.


----------



## abingdon

My first Hammie, just acquired from a fellow forum member. Hope to take some better photos this weekend.


----------



## kerangaro

Hello
as I'm new in this forum let me introduce you to my little Khaki auto chrono (38mm) on a canvas strap.

In tribute to the allies soldiers who fought the axis forces in Libya (battle of Bir Hakeim (June 1941) and then in El Alamein), I put my hamilton on a genuine old Tobruk map !


----------



## Txemizo

My two hammies;


----------



## scott_eh4

ragamuffin said:


> Thanks a lot
> To be honest, pictures of this watch taken by WUS users (kiwidj in particular) was the main reason it caught my interest :-!


Same here! kiwidj's (and others) pictures were my inspiration to buy my Jazzmaster, as well as take some nice pics of it. |>

I hope to get better at taking watch pictures and maybe get a proper macro lens for my camera one day.


----------



## IS300STeeZ

Nice Hamiltons!


----------



## IS300STeeZ

Took some shots of my Hamilton Navy GMT-T3:


----------



## kenhiraihnl

Khaki King Scuba...


----------



## corruptor




----------



## Mo.London

This is my Hamilton X-Wind on a navy Di Modell Jumbo...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Raza

I'm wearing my Sunset today, photographed at my desk using a Dunhill box as a platform. It's becoming a trademark of mine, as I live at work.


----------



## Raza

I'm wearing my Sunset today, photographed at my desk using a Dunhill box as a platform. It's becoming a trademark of mine, as I live at work. :-(


----------



## tylerstg

Hamilton Masterpiece thin - o - matic


----------



## iacyclist

Hamilton Greenfield ( 627916 ) Cal. 980163


----------



## Kwabbernoot

My Hamilton Khaki / Air Race.









Groeten...


----------



## SwedishElite22

That is weird how the reflection changes the dial color.


----------



## Beastmaster

Kwabbernoot said:


> My Hamilton Khaki / Air Race.
> 
> View attachment 375788
> 
> 
> Groeten...


 I love your watch. I have been trying to track one down in the UK as they have just replaced this with a newer version but it is this older version that I want. No luck so far though


----------



## Legmaker72

LE RG X-Wind #239/2000


----------



## Bidle

It's an old watch but I like it and wear it often!


Hamilton 6bb geneva 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## bothfly

This is my first Hamilton.


----------



## Chris Hughes

Nice! I just ordered the black face version of that watch.


----------



## murfdog

Dying to show my new Seaview 1000, but can't seem to upload my photos, any suggestions


----------



## gtopaul

*Anybody seen one of these before?*

Supposably has something to do with golf but I'm not sure what. Measure 42mm across the bezel. Extra knob turns inner bezel.


----------



## kawalaser

*Re: Anybody seen one of these before?*


----------



## ronin26

murfdog said:


> Dying to show my new Seaview 1000, but can't seem to upload my photos, any suggestions


photobucket


----------



## Nick_AD

*Hamilton Khaki King Pilot Ref. H64611535
*


----------



## mth75

Hey all,

Have now had my X-wind for a couple of weeks and with the steel bracelet for some days. Been very satisfied with the watch.


----------



## mateo44

*Khaki Aviation on panatime leather.*


----------



## Cunningham

Just got it Saturday 2/12/11, can't take my eyes off of it. I hate having to leave it off at work and change to a beater watch. Slip it back on as soon as I get home, my first automatic watch.


----------



## Chris Hughes

Love the Viewmatic. I'll be adding one of them to my collection sooner or later.


----------



## The_English_Hacker

First post...

Another GMT Air Race on a Maratac Elite strap.


----------



## MRCS

Waiting on a nice Steinhart pilot strap for this one, but here it is....


----------



## badams118

Field Khaki on custom ammo strap.


----------



## brainchill

Here's my Khaki Field Titanium ... my new favorite watch.


----------



## Celsa

Hello.
Here are my two Hami.:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MRCS

Updated pic on the new strap...


----------



## tommy_boy

I have two but expect to gather more! :-!

Khaki King D/D










Navy Frogman Auto Chrono


----------



## murfdog

Pictures by murfdog67 - Photobucket

My American Classic Jazzmaster Seaview 1000


----------



## glowell222

iacyclist said:


> Broke out another tray and found I had another traveler to share.


Love those travelers-ultra nice.


----------



## Greg`

Hamilton Khaki King Automatic H64455523

I've recently installed a Hamilton butterfly deployment clasp.


----------



## xinxin

a shot taken by my nephew. using stuff in my office as backdrop


----------



## Boxer

Khaki Action Quartz and Gramercy


----------



## KevL

Jazzmaster Square


----------



## Flex1493

Heres mine. Sorry guys I dnt know why there upside down and on an angle.


----------



## ESmooth

Some new pics of my Jazzmaster Auto Chrono on a Bradystraps sailcloth strap:


----------



## forchristopher

42mm Auto on NATO.... just lovin' it.


----------



## HPoirot

Great photos guys!

Looking through the whole thread, i noticed one thing though, the Ventura collection doesn't get mentioned or posted much.

why is that?

Is it not as well received?


----------



## heboil




----------



## Flex1493

My 3 boys


----------



## ah_long

new watch


----------



## Raoul Duke

Hamilton Khaki Action Sunset w/ETA 2893-1


----------



## rb1979

IPHONE PIC OF MY ONLY HAMILTON (X-WIND) - ONE OF MY NICEST WATCHES


----------



## murfdog




----------



## PinotNoir

My Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono


----------



## LH2

New H70555533 Field Automatic. Great service from forum sponsor Topper Jewelers - Highly recommended!


----------



## Peter_Ohare

Here is my only Hamilton, it's a vintage Hamilton Brockton. I had a bracelet of mine modified to fit it.

View attachment 413946


----------



## forchristopher

Love this pic.... had to post.


----------



## Flex1493

My X-Wing limited 341 of 999


----------



## jeff_scvtalk

Hamilton Khaki Team Earth, Harrison Ford edition, a gift from my wife for Valentine's Day. My first automatic.





































Never realized before how challenging it is to photograph a watch. I need a filter on my point 'n shoot to cut through the glare.

I'm quite happy with the watch though it seems to lose about 30 seconds a day.


----------



## heboil

I just put my auto Officer on a Vintage Terra from Steinhart. I think it looks great.


----------



## delco714

^Damn that Steiny looks awesome on that Hammy ;-)!


----------



## Y4BBZY

Great looking watch guys, looking to pickup the Khaki Field SS and Jazzmaster Maestro


----------



## rukrem

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical 44mm ...


----------



## delco714

Just picked up this little old timer. 1948-1852 Langdon 10k ygf


----------



## daveya




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## soke




----------



## soke

Jazzmaster ladies model 34mm


----------



## AgentORange

My Gramercy










And my Field Khaki S.W.A.T. H684210










I also have a vintage on its way to me ...


----------



## Dhan

My first Hamilton Watch! Khaki King Pilot 46mm.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

ESmooth said:


> Some new pics of my Jazzmaster Auto Chrono on a Bradystraps sailcloth strap:


Stunning!


----------



## 6SpeedTA95




----------



## Jazzmaster

New JazzMaster Auto-Chrono...


----------



## RTea

My Hamilton Jazzmaster Traveler GMT 2 just arrived today .


----------



## Steven Seagal

Lume shot of my silver 200m Belowzero:


----------



## CCCP

Here is mine... ;-)


----------



## Paladin1




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jazzmaster

Aquariva Chrono...


----------



## Steven Seagal

Some more lume shots:


----------



## Jazzmaster

JazzMaster Thinline...


----------



## azaremba

My first Hammy purchased earlier in the year. He's a random pic I took from my BB several weeks back. Jazzmaster Auto Chrono!


----------



## brokeassp

what is the jazzmaster auto chrono`s case diameter excluding the crown? is it 42mm w/o it?


----------



## andrzejmakal

Cheers


----------



## Satansfist

I guess I'm the only one who boought a Base Jump judging from the response to the thread I posted a cuppla weeks ago :think::


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Jazzmaster

Aquariva GMT...


----------



## WNUT

My Team Earth -


----------



## tobiwankenobi

Only This One, but I love it!


----------



## CGSshorty

I just picked up this X-Wind in a trade. Strap is black leather with grey stitching by Toshi.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Khaki Field Titanium...


----------



## Betampex

My 3 Hamilton

Seaview


























Pilot 45mm


























Khaki X Wind


























and soon this Jazzmster










Paulo


----------



## Jazzmaster

Hamilton Cross Country (c. 1956)...


----------



## SillentWolf

Hamilton X-Wind Chrono:










Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono With Custom Butterfly Strap (Hamilton)


----------



## heboil




----------



## Bahoomba

I actually own five Hammys but only have photos of three of them right now; the two newer auto models I'll post soon (I just found this thread for the first time!). So here goes nothing:

Hamilton "Masterpiece" circa 1980:










Gramercy










Jazzmaster










I'll shoot the others sometime soon.


----------



## WNUT

heboil said:


>


 That is REALLY nice heboil! It might have to go on the list...


----------



## heboil

WNUT said:


> That is REALLY nice heboil! It might have to go on the list...


Thanks Dave. It is almost the perfect watch for me. It is a great size and the dial is just what I like. The only negative I have about the watch is, in Hamilton fashion, the sapphire is sparkly to the point of mirror-like glare. The good part is it is only 40mm so it isn't like a big mirror on my wrist and it isn't nearly as obvious as my 44mm Khaki Officer. Also, these are no longer anywhere for sale so you need to pick them up on the used market. Even with the glare of the crystal (which only rears its head at certain angles), it is still an almost perfect watch.


----------



## WNUT

The crystal's not bad on the wrist, mostly just when trying to take a photo!
I feel the same way about my Team Earth - for me, it's practically
the perfect watch. 
I am searching for the perfect strap for it though. Haven't found it yet.
Enjoy that Hammy, guy.


----------



## Mchart

My recent acquisition from fellow member bjp. I really love the simplicity of it.

38mm Khaki Auto w/ MKII dial and hands. I may at some point change the second hand.


----------



## WNUT

Mchart said:


> My recent acquisition from fellow member bjp. I really love the simplicity of it.
> 38mm Khaki Auto w/ MKII dial and hands. I may at some point change the second hand.
> 
> 
> 
> What type of second hand are you thinking of?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mchart

> What type of second hand are you thinking of?


Hard to say. I don't really know. I know the current setup gives it the more classic Khaki look. Either way, to keep in theme something that is silver potentially lumed.

Web Store -

Maybe something like that.

I think it would be interesting to try one of those darker red second hands. Although the only issue I see with doing that would be the fact that it would likely detract from the outright simplicity of the current setup.


----------



## WNUT

I agree. If you went with a red hand or red tipped, you could use a strap with red stitching.
Maybe a hand exactly like it has now except with an arrow, or an "airplane" type tip. 
There are a lot of choices out there!


----------



## heboil

I am thinking of a Jurgen Tropical Flieger to pair with the watch I just picked up. Any other suggestions in the same variety (without white stitching)?


----------



## mike120

My newest keeper. That sapphire is hard to take a good pic of :roll:


----------



## smjimerson

Hamilton Khaki Navy Frogman, Hirsch Liberty Black, Black PVD Deployant - an early fathers day gift.


----------



## Sidi4Di

My sweet _Timepiece
__Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic H32545555_


----------



## Sidi4Di

cool


----------



## Sidi4Di

Jazzmaster said:


> Aquariva Chrono...


This is a grate watch!


----------



## daveya

All the Viewmatic needs is a quality strap ( stock straps let if down)


----------



## seekpetter

I just got my first Hamilton! :-!

Khaki Field Officer handwinding
Limited Edition 865/3333


----------



## Sammgb

Hamilton Railroad Auto Chrono, 46mm. Had it about 2 months now and I love it!


----------



## SillentWolf

I recieved my 3th Hammy today (bought from Ace Jewelers A'dam):









The Hamilton Khaki Team Earth b-)


----------



## Paladin1

A updated pic of my X-Wind with some proper summer shoes...










And now a few of my Frogman...


----------



## SillentWolf

A diverent strap for my X-Wind Chrono.










The only thing is; its to loose. So i just ordered a original Hamilton strap:










I think this one is looking much better then the original dark brown, that comes with the watch.


----------



## WatchChuck

Here's my Khaki Field Officer. Actually I have a "WatchAdoo" bracelet on it right now and love wearing this:


----------



## wwarren




----------



## WNUT

Very NICE!


----------



## Whiskey

Hamilton Jazzmaster chrono. I have a black sailcloth strap on the way. This is a stunning piece.


----------



## Omegaman100

Can you tell me where you got this watch and if it is still available? Thanks.


----------



## watchies

My first Hamilton - purchased it today b-) I love it and don't care that the triangle at the top points down either :-!


----------



## wwarren

New Watchadoo for the Khaki...


----------



## Patasu

Dapper said:


> Another Jazzmaster chrono here:
> 
> Cheers


Nice watch, what model number is that?


----------



## dmk

Great! Glad to see so many Hamilton fans here. Here's my Hamilton Date-Day 14 K Gold Vintage watch, 17 Jewels Automatic, believed to be produced in 1970's:


----------



## dmk

The calibre of Hamilton 14 K Gold D-D:


----------



## dmk

My Hamilton Khaki King Black Dial:


----------



## dmk

My Hamilton Frogman Titanium Chronograph:


----------



## 99Reza

My wife's Khaki Officer Mechanical with new strap that I just made for her.


----------



## wwarren

*Moon Over....*


----------



## mattress

sorry about the grainy photo took it with my ip4


----------



## 3th3r

I just got my first Hamilton (and my only watch, so far) a couple of days ago!


----------



## edwelly

BEAUTIFUL first watch!!!!



3th3r said:


> I just got my first Hamilton (and my only watch, so far) a couple of days ago!


----------



## Orion88

Father and son's


----------



## 3th3r

Thanks!
I refused to wear watches for many years, but I was completely won over after finding his forum and seeing everyone's amazing timepieces.
Now I feel like one watch is not enough! :-d


----------



## nid99

2 Old (but new to me Hamiltons). Btw, I am new here and to watches generally...really great forum!

I would love if someone can tell me what model this one is. It is transitional..swiss marked dial, but Lancaster marked back.









This one too...I'll give it to my son as soon as the 40mm Khaki Mechanical I bought yesterday arrives.


----------



## WNUT

nid99 said:


> 2 Old (but new to me Hamiltons). Btw, I am new here and to watches generally...really great forum!
> 
> This one.
> View attachment 480611


LOVE that military!!!
Sorry, don't know anything about the first watch. (or the military one for that matter).
Welcome to the forums :-!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Looking good! 
-Anna 



corruptor said:


> Another X-Wind here...


----------



## Kray

Orion88 said:


> Father and son's
> 
> View attachment 478644


Hi. What model is the watch with the steel bracelet?


----------



## IS300STeeZ

Kray said:


> Hi. What model is the watch with the steel bracelet?


Looks like a Hamilton Khaki Navy.


----------



## Orion88

Kray said:


> Hi. What model is the watch with the steel bracelet?


It's a Hamilton Khaki Navy


----------



## Kray

Thanks!


----------



## watchvoid

My Khaki Navy GMT.


----------



## Bal-lek

My first post and my first automatic Hamilton Khaki King


----------



## 3th3r

Bal-lek said:


> My first post and my first automatic Hamilton Khaki King


If/When I get another Hamilton, this will be next (or maybe a Jazzmaster Chrono). I like the KK a lot.


----------



## napel

Can I join the party? :-!


----------



## Bal-lek

3th3r said:


> If/When I get another Hamilton, this will be next (or maybe a Jazzmaster Chrono). I like the KK a lot.


 I will wait for your photos


----------



## tinknocker




----------



## victarro




----------



## RayB




----------



## Cypher

Very very nice pics.
Please post some more wrist shots with the Khaki Sunset on black leather and the Navy GMT on rubber. If you can do that will be swell.. Thanks.


----------



## nugget40

3th3r said:


> Thanks!
> I refused to wear watches for many years, but I was completely won over after finding his forum and seeing everyone's amazing timepieces.
> Now I feel like one watch is not enough! :-d


 Same here just received my Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview 1000 on 8-25(my first watch purchase)....already planning my my 4th 5th and 6th lol


----------



## nugget40

My Jazzmaster Seaview 1000


----------



## Txemizo

Viewmatic and Power Reserve


----------



## Lil' Foo

Khaki Navy GMT... AWESOME! |> 
































































.


----------



## nugget40

Lil' Foo that a beautiful Hammy. I REALLY like that internal bezel, not just the fact that it is internal, but its a really unique looking bezel. The numbers and minute markers are really cool looking. Lume looks nice against the silver dial.


----------



## gerryoris

Here Mine!!!!:-!


----------



## Avi

Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm H32655191


----------



## Chmegi

jazzmaster slim H38515555. My first "real watch."


----------



## Cypher

Very nice dress watch,but real pics


----------



## stew77

*Hamilton Khaki Officer |>

*


----------



## waldii




----------



## MWR1973

Currently hunting this down w/blue face. Gonna call it a grail for the simple reason that I can't find one from a trustworthy dealer.


----------



## porschefan




----------



## tinknocker




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ctujack

My first Hamilton, but it won't be the last as I also like the latest GMT2 Traveler with the silver dial shown below.


----------



## itguy79

Wine and watches....my two favorite things. Oh...and of course my wife


----------



## bowvmi2001

Here are my Hamiltons.


----------



## Cypher

Very nice hammy's !


----------



## speed_dmon

First post, this is my first and only mechanical watch as of now.
42mm Khaki Field on a Hirsch Mariner strap
Today at work


----------



## Nocturnal310

wow...can someone tell me which one is this?...is it still made?



filmjuicer said:


> Here's a couple shots of my current Hammys:


----------



## Watch Tim

1960's St. James...sorry about the bad pic!


----------



## Famousname

Fischer-Price "My-first-Hamilton"








46mm Khaki King Pilot Automatic (gray face)


----------



## Cypher

My first Hamilton,the Navy GMT.


----------



## Punkling




----------



## 20_100

Here's mine.... Hamilton Lord H32816531


----------



## gkirk78

2 Hamiltons so far.


----------



## nestorgalina

mi primer hamilton









Blurred Time | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Cypher

Hammy's new ride. I didn't had a Jeep so used an romanian military 4x4, Aro 240 khaki green


----------



## Pepsi1

Thinline....


----------



## kawalaser

Pepsi1 said:


> Thinline....


That's a handsome watch. What model is this?


----------



## Pepsi1

thank you. It's the Jazzmaster Thinline, 42mm, 7mm thick.


----------



## ProcrastinatingPhysicist

I'd appreciate it if anybody can identify this one, and I'll pay you with a story...
I had been wearing a rather crappy Guess quartz watch for a long time that was a gift from my ex-girlfriend. I didn't want to wear it to my wedding, so I started looking at watches online, and found this forum. Turns out, I like classic-looking watches, and I found this wind-up mechanical on the 'Bay attached to a broken and disgusting-looking metal bracelet. I wore it to my wedding with a new leather strap and the Guess has been in a drawer ever since. And my wife is a little more skeptical with each box that arrives tin the mail....

Anyway, this guy is about 35mm without crown, and says "SWISS" below the 6, so that should help date it.


----------



## gearboy702




----------



## Cypher

Nice BZ !


----------



## ErikS

Here's my two.

Khaki Action

























Jazzmaster Tonneau


----------



## Cypher

That mesh is so sweet !


----------



## ErikS

Cypher said:


> That mesh is so sweet !


Thanks, I like it much better than the leather it came with. Just a strap-code mesh dremeled to fit.


----------



## watchbum

My first Hamilton watch inspired by Dr. House... a brand new Khaki King Automatic H64455533!


----------



## tibimail

these 4 are mine


----------



## mike120

38mm Mechanical Khaki Field, much more my style than the Frogman I had before.


----------



## kawalaser

1948 "Milton" 27x36mm 14k gold filled case, manual winding 19 jewels -- completely restored and serviced for less than 200 bucks! beautiful, but too small for anything besides formal duty.


----------



## xo96

The Three Amigos..


----------



## Adam S

My favorite Hammy.


----------



## andyboy

my one and only hammy


----------



## teskox

Here's mine, love this watch! Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic, FL lights suck!


----------



## Adam S

teskox said:


> Here's mine, love this watch!
> View attachment 547973


I really like the one.


----------



## teskox

That NATO strap saved my watch last Friday. I left the bar around 2am only to find it hanging off one springbar, the other one had popped out. Obviously if I had the watch on the original strap it would be long gone by now, so that's a huge win for the NATO!


----------



## Cypher

andyboy said:


> View attachment 547952
> 
> my one and only hammy


Very nice way too meet Hamilton watches 



teskox said:


> Here's mine, love this watch! Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic, FL lights suck!
> 
> View attachment 547973


It looks so great with that sand Nato !

My Navy again,if your not tired of it


----------



## CoffeeTr4um4

My Viewmatic


----------



## NYWatchFan

Fairly rare these days. Jazzmaster power reserve model w/ETA 2897


----------



## saatbaz

My Hammys (sorry for pic quality)


----------



## theomegas




----------



## Cypher

Very nice Hamiltons !


----------



## WatchChuck




----------



## gyang333

Picked this up today from an AD in Windsor, ON


----------



## X-RAY

X-wind


----------



## Cypher

Oau, i didn't saw before a white x wind. It's gorgeous.

Sent from my droid !


----------



## napel

Ma Famille


----------



## hiro1963

Viewmatic 37mm


----------



## WatchChuck

*Hamilton US 66 Power Reserve (Limited Edition 0684/2008):*


----------



## ChuckW

Here is my collection of Hammies.....


----------



## SSingh1975

Still in honeymoon with my Maestro!!


​


----------



## Augury

My 2 Hamiltons :

A Jazzmaster Traveler GMT :








A Khaki Officer :














Both with aftermarket vintage straps.


----------



## Guest

Taking it old school, have no clue what this is.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## WatchChuck

I have to post these pics before I sell the watch. I think it's very fitting pics.


----------



## ign

ChuckW said:


> Here is my collection of Hammies.....


What model is the last one?


----------



## tnwatch

Pepsi1 said:


> Thinline....


Did this come with the deployment clasp or did you have to buy separately? Thanks!


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## WatchChuck




----------



## sennaster

First Hamilton for me.

42mm Khaki.


----------



## SergeyR

.








.








.


----------



## mathomas

SergeyR said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .


Great photos of a great looking watch!


----------



## bulldog15

H69419363 - Mechanical Officer


----------



## Cypher

SergeyR said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Your pics are so nice and the watch is so clean. Perfect !


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Just treated myself to an early Xmas present to myself. 
Pics do not do this watch justice, it really comes alive on the wrist - a beautiful piece really. Thrilled with it - my second Hamilton.



















And this is my other Jazzmaster.


----------



## tibertov

Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono


----------



## gyang333

very nicely done! you managed to take so much better photos than I did with my JazzMaster Maestro


----------



## napel

SergeyR said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I will echo others, very nicely done. Very good detail on this watch. Making me thinking of getting one.


----------



## gyang333

napel said:


> I will echo others, very nicely done. Very good detail on this watch. Making me thinking of getting one.


I see you own other jazzmasters. I honestly love my maestro. you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## napel

gyang333 said:


> I see you own other jazzmasters. I honestly love my maestro. you can't go wrong with it.


Yeah, I keep trying to get the Tag Monaco, but Hamilton is always stealing it's funds. :-d


----------



## gyang333

hahah I know what you mean. I'm trying to contemplate what my next purchase should be but I just can't pinpoint it! I sort of want an Omega Speedmaster, but I'm wondering, is that my grail watch? What if I find another watch I want more and then regret the purchase?

At least you have your eyes on a prize.


----------



## 8point166

MY newest watch and second Hammy


----------



## krykin

My first hamilton. AquaRiva Chrono H34616591.


----------



## Kissthebottle

l


----------



## sixtysix

I finally picked up a modern Hamilton to go with my vintages...


----------



## Nocturnal310

krykin said:


> My first hamilton. AquaRiva Chrono H34616591.


wow...when was this released?...do want!


----------



## krykin

Nocturnal310 said:


> wow...when was this released?...do want!


In 2007 Hamilton and Riva announce a comprehensive new cooperation


----------



## vintagewatchcollector2906

Hello folks. Here is my only Hamilton. I paid 50 bucks or somewhere around there for it. I don't kow much about it. The movement said something like 1000 on it. What do you think?


----------



## stevomcgee

My first Hamilton. The X-wind on brown and black leather rivet strap. It was made for my wrist.


----------



## SergeyR

thanks . few more shots , for some reason not to many photos of this watch getting posted .








.







. my Hamilton family. .







.


----------



## Cypher

stevomcgee said:


> My first Hamilton. The X-wind on brown and black leather rivet strap. It was made for my wrist.


Very nice X-Wind..



SergeyR said:


> thanks . few more shots , for some reason not to many photos of this watch getting posted .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . my Hamilton family. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


These pics are great ! Hamilton can easily use them as official pics ! And the watches are nice too of course


----------



## nboey

It's a Hamilton (Khaki?) quartz


----------



## Famousname

Feelin' kinda gray today...


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## charlieboy89

nestorgalina said:


> mi primer hamilton
> 
> View attachment 526751
> 
> 
> Blurred Time | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


What is this Hammy? I cant seem to find it on their site! I think I fell in love


----------



## Cypher

That's Khaki Navy. Is discontinued for a long time.


----------



## charlieboy89

Cypher said:


> That's Khaki Navy. Is discontinued for a long time.


i see oh well. hopefully i can find one used


----------



## Doboji

Just this one so far, but my favorite so far


----------



## napel

gyang333 said:


> At least you have your eyes on a prize.


Not stopping there...Need several more pieces to round out my collection. Just need Hamilton to stop producing really nice watches for awhile.


----------



## Pro Diver

Brooke XL...


----------



## scooby

I Love my Hammies!


----------



## Jrule

man













I am thinking of getting a polished flattened mesh or maybe a brown croco Bund from Strapcode does anybody have any thoughts please let me know on private notification, thanks


----------



## IWANTASEAMASTER

Khaki Field Auto with a black Hirsch Osiris strap


----------



## Hotspur000

Just picked this up today . . . Seaview Day Date:


----------



## 8ball-mb

I just picked up this bad boy today... she measures 46mm but I have big wrists to it looks right... BTW my first automatic watch - seems more interesting than quartz!


----------



## Hotspur000

8ball-mb said:


> I just picked up this bad boy today... she measures 46mm but I have big wrists to it looks right... BTW my first automatic watch - seems more interesting than quartz!
> View attachment 605872


She's a monster all right, but a beaut.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

My 2 Jazzmasters. Photo's taken with iPhone4S


----------



## Jumpy

Instagram. Belowzero 200m


----------



## Jumpy




----------



## Robotaz

My new Navy GMT. I'm looking into new bands already. Next Hamilton will be an Air Race.


----------



## gyang333

Just two pics of a batch I took yesterday at work and this morning just because


----------



## Crazzy Tony

Sorry picture not very clear. It is Hamilton Chrono Swiss quartz. Time keeping is very accurate. Since I could not find anything similar so can someone shed some lights about this. Thanks


----------



## Crazzy Tony

i recent purchased this watch. It looks like the Hamilton Chronomatic II but it isn't automatic; it is quartz, it has 4 hands like many ETO watches. What do you think it is?


----------



## NightOwl

vanilla.coffee said:


> My 2 Jazzmasters. Photo's taken with iPhone4S


You got those pics from a Iphone 4S camera? Wow! I can't seem to shots this good with my Nikon D90 but I'm an epic fail as a photographer. Do you use some kind of camera app or photo editing software?


----------



## ChuckW

Hamilton collection has evolved to this...


----------



## jmcappleby

My first Hamilton watch! Such a pleasure to wear / look at. Even though it's automatic, I love the personal ritual of sometimes winding it up when the power reserve is less than full and actually watching a physical indicator of what I'm doing.

Looks like photographing your watch is an art in and of itself - I will work on more alluring pictures of mine.


----------



## SSingh1975

My newly modded Jazzmaster Maestro:


----------



## napel

Took some time, but was able to find one of my Hamilton targets for the year


----------



## napel

New Family Photo


----------



## Paleolithic

WatchChuck said:


> *Hamilton US 66 Power Reserve (Limited Edition 0684/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by your excellent pix, I tracked the US 66 down and bought one (1494/2008). Thanks! I really love the looks of it. Not the most accurate watch in my lineup though, I have to say. What's your experience with accuracy? I don't regret buying it, but I'm curious.


----------



## WatchChuck

Paleolithic said:


> Inspired by your excellent pix, I tracked the US 66 down and bought one (1494/2008). Thanks! I really love the looks of it. Not the most accurate watch in my lineup though, I have to say. What's your experience with accuracy? I don't regret buying it, but I'm curious.


Mine is very acceptable. Less than 10+ secs per 24hr period. How off is yours?


----------



## bigbondjing

Thanks to everyone for the pics...

I got to get a Hammy soon!


----------



## WatchChuck

I absolutely love the Hamilton brand. Highly recommend mid-range watch for sure!


bigbondjing said:


> Thanks to everyone for the pics...
> 
> I got to get a Hammy soon!


----------



## Shawnny

bigbondjing said:


> Thanks to everyone for the pics...
> 
> I got to get a Hammy soon!





WatchChuck said:


> I absolutely love the Hamilton brand. Highly recommend mid-range watch for sure!


Me three!


----------



## rukrem

My Below Zero PVD 46mm ...


----------



## Paleolithic

Mine is more than that, though I need to figure out just how much. I bought a Xetum Stinson at about the same time as the US 66. The Stinson also has a ETA 2824 movement. For a couple of days, the Stinson was gaining about 20 seconds/day (I nearly sent it back), but then it seemed to settle in and is gaining less than 10 seconds now. I was hoping the US 66 would follow suit. I'll test it starting tonight. The Stinson is a great watch, too, btw.


----------



## hrasco185




----------



## gyang333

hrasco185 said:


>


beautiful shot, which model is this one? It looks nicer than the ones up currently on the hamilton website.


----------



## SSingh1975

Finally satisfied with my modded Maestro. Love my new deployant strap. Should have come like that from Hamilton.


----------



## gyang333

SSingh1975 said:


> Finally satisfied with my modded Maestro. Love my new deployant strap. Should have come like that from Hamilton.


lovely pic. i do believe the maestros did come with the butterfly deployant. they stopped with the newest version and went to a tang buckle


----------



## Monocrom

gyang333 said:


> beautiful shot, which model is this one? It looks nicer than the ones up currently on the hamilton website.


Jazzmaster.


----------



## gyang333

Monocrom said:


> Jazzmaster.


well, obviously I know that, but is it the viewmatic 37mm, viewmatic 40mm viewmatic 44mm, etc?


----------



## Monocrom

Would have helped had you been a bit more specific. Try PMing him to find out the exact variation.


----------



## Jrule




----------



## Jrule




----------



## WatchChuck

How did you grow that, and where do you get Hamilton seeds? I need to know 


Jrule said:


> View attachment 620131


----------



## JSTpt1022

Jrule said:


> View attachment 619434


Is this model still available anywhere? It's really growing on me.


----------



## charlieboy89

JSTpt1022 said:


> Is this model still available anywhere? It's really growing on me.


its been discontinued. Ive been looking everywhere online but no avail. Only chance is to buy used but it has become a highly collectable watch and people dont want to let go of it :s


----------



## a tired smile

Jazzmaster Thinline. Unfortunately I don't have any mechanicals yet, but hopefully soon!


----------



## D1sturb3d0gre

First hammy in my collection


----------



## armoured

*Tachymiler*


----------



## woogy

I love my Hamilton jazzmaster , only one word to describe it ... Amazing :-!


----------



## spydie fanatic

My very first Hamilton, I received it in the mail yesterday; I paid $230 shipped to my door. Its NIB and I couldn't be happier. Its a Khaki Field Watch model # H69419363.


----------



## mjk778

Here is my Hamilton Khaki Field Officer on a vintage swiss ammo strap from Steinhart


----------



## Peterszew




----------



## vaagn

Here's my Khaki Field Auto, bought it yesterday!


----------



## RuslanS

charlieboy89 said:


> its been discontinued. Ive been looking everywhere online but no avail. Only chance is to buy used but it has become a highly collectable watch and people dont want to let go of it :s


They are available at ashford dot com store. Likely NOS.
Just google H71516733, H71416533, H71456733, H71416143, H71516753.
===
My Khaki Mechanical Limited Edition


----------



## vaagn

Wow! What is that model called? That's a sweet looking classic watch! I went to the Hamilton website but did not find it there...actually they're missing a lot of models from the site, what's going on with that?


----------



## Cypher

If you cannot find the model on the website it means that the certain model is discontinued or is a limited edition. That's is what i know.
That mechanical ltd is superb.


----------



## chopperdave

Bought my first two Hamiltons last week:


----------



## spydie fanatic

vaagn said:


> Wow! What is that model called? That's a sweet looking classic watch! I went to the Hamilton website but did not find it there...actually they're missing a lot of models from the site, what's going on with that?


I believe that model is a remake of the old version, with the exception of new materials, etc; they were made for use in the movie "pearl harbor" I believe and limited to 3333 pieces. Each watch should have a serial number on the side opposite the crown.

There is one up on *Bay right now for $325 and best offer option. Also, there is a non limited edition/H695190 at auction, which is at $168 with 2 days left.


----------



## bluloo

Will be in my hands in two days, fresh from a service.


----------



## bluloo

It hath arrived!


----------



## gyang333

bluloo said:


> It hath arrived!


beautiful watch! is it a vintage watch?


----------



## bluloo

Yup. '71 or '72, IIRC.


----------



## 3th3r

My Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Chrono Quartz (wheew! long name) on a Panatime leather strap that I bought from a WUS-er.
It was originally on a metal bracelet, but I tend to prefer leather.


----------



## gyang333

bluloo said:


> Yup. '71 or '72, IIRC.


beautiful piece. hopefully, with all these "re-issues" of older models, they'll go and do a re-issue of your piece. would love to get my hands on one.


----------



## spydie fanatic

RuslanS said:


> They are available at ashford dot com store. Likely NOS.
> Just google H71516733, H71416533, H71456733, H71416143, H71516753.
> 
> My Khaki Mechanical Limited Edition
> View attachment 626372


I just bought an excellent condition one of these on eBay for $270. How much did you pay? I looked and couldn't find much info, I figured it had a $475 retail price tag when it came out?


----------



## drthmaul

@bluloo: That is a looker!! Congrats on that beauty.


----------



## Herre

How do you like this baby?. It hasn;t grown on me yet


----------



## EdwardChen

This guy just arrived in the mail this morning from another WUS'r!


----------



## eriksk

My first Hamilton: 








Bought as a dresswatch, now looking for a leather strap. Doesn't really like the current one.


----------



## ard92

Herre said:


> How do you like this baby?. It hasn;t grown on me yet


I like it enough that i bought one, i couldnt pass up the $750 i payed for it. 
Got a question though is your crown tough to manual wind?


----------



## 4Play

My first Hamilton, but definitely not my last.


----------



## taktlis

Hamilton should make the Khaki King available in black strap b-)


----------



## Cypher

it looks damn good that king ! 

Sent from my robot !


----------



## Bergarn

bluloo said:


> It hath arrived!


That is a beauty


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Been thinking about a GMT for a while - had several watches on my short list but this one finally won the day. New pick up today.


----------



## ontariokid

Hey there everyone. I'm only sixteen and just recently my grandmother has given me one of my late grandfather's favourite watches. I know its not exactly top of the line by any stretch. With my own research I haven't been able to identify the model. I also checked the hamilton watch finder and couldn't seem to find it. 

Its manual winding.

You guys seem to know your watches pretty well so any help or advice you could give me with identifying the possible date or model would be awesome 


Cheers


----------



## Shawnny

ontariokid said:


> Hey there everyone. I'm only sixteen and just recently my grandmother has given me one of my late grandfather's favourite watches. I know its not exactly top of the line by any stretch. With my own research I haven't been able to identify the model. I also checked the hamilton watch finder and couldn't seem to find it.
> 
> Its manual winding.
> 
> You guys seem to know your watches pretty well so any help or advice you could give me with identifying the possible date or model would be awesome
> 
> Ps I'm really sorry the images are so big  i don't know how to make them any smaller
> 
> Cheers


Don't know what it is, but before you wind it, take it in and get it serviced. I'm sure it hasn't been serviced in a long time, it will be dry and winding it could cause damage at this point.


----------



## breitlingso08

Just got this in...


----------



## gyang333

vanilla.coffee said:


> Been thinking about a GMT for a while - had several watches on my short list but this one finally won the day. New pick up today.


beautiful pictures! more importantly, beautiful watch! is this a current model? makes me want to trade my maestro in!


----------



## breitlingso08

No it's actually a discontinued model, but they can still be found for around 700 if you look are enough. It's Hamilton reference H71556737. Very well built watch, certainly equals my hammy x-wind in sturdiness. Now I have a sporty hammy chrono, and the understated chrono. Btw the bracelet is on its way.


----------



## Vortex




----------



## pepcr1

Here's my new addition.


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Gawd

My first post and first Hamilton.


----------



## rlarsen462

Gawd said:


> My first post and first Hamilton.


Awesome choice, I've thought about picking up this model so many times it's ridiculous. I really should just pull the trigger, I love Ti watches.


----------



## 3th3r

^^ pepcr1, your chrono is one of my all time favorite Hammis.


----------



## sandmountainslim

Hamilton Brandon CLD


----------



## pepcr1

Thanks 3th3r, glad you like it.


----------



## LMG

Lord Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## LMG

Viewmatic


----------



## Jeffy-pie

kiwidj said:


> Hey that looks great! And works well with those 2 straps and the bracelet. Cheers. :-!


Holy crap man, ever wonder why your fingers are always numb? Them's some seriously tight watch straps


----------



## nin9919

Some cellphone pics:


----------



## 3th3r




----------



## LambChopFamily

My 1st Hammy. Love the Maestro, its getting alot of wrist time.


----------



## TeaKay

Just some old pictures from when I got the watch last year. It was my first automatic watch and I wanted to be able to see the movement, so the Open Heart fit the bill.


----------



## Adam S

Vortex said:


> View attachment 642870


Vortex that looks vintage. Any story behind it?


----------



## ZIPPER79

A Barton from the early 1950's.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## LambChopFamily

My 4th Hammy and its special one, Pan Europ LE.


----------



## LambChopFamily

Quick shot of my 4 Hammys. They are surely part of my favourites.


----------



## i472179

bottom of the ninth said:


> here are my two...


Wow! That looks like a cross over of a Rolex Daytona and Omega Speedmaster. What model is this, I've never seen it before!


----------



## i472179

filmjuicer said:


>


Any idea on the serial number for this guy?


----------



## Shawnny

i472179 said:


> Any idea on the serial number for this guy?


Do you mean model number or name?


----------



## rcheung135

i472179 said:


> Any idea on the serial number for this guy?


I believe it is the Hamilton Seaview.


----------



## Bonibagongh

I post the one of my wife.
I suppose this post is valid even if the watch is not mine....


----------



## napel

gyang333 said:


> beautiful pictures! more importantly, beautiful watch! is this a current model? makes me want to trade my maestro in!


This is the original traveler. nice piece


----------



## Dangeruss3

I've had the Ventura XXL for a few weeks now, and just got the BeLOWZERO in this morning. I'm really enjoying my Hamiltons.


----------



## illition

i472179 said:


> Wow! That looks like a cross over of a Rolex Daytona and Omega Speedmaster. What model is this, I've never seen it before!


wow what model is this? can someone enlighten me? my first hamilton x-wind hasnt even arrived and im already looking.....


----------



## OhNoeItsMoe

i472179 said:


> Any idea on the serial number for this guy?


Yes, please. Which Hammy is this?


----------



## Monocrom

Bonibagongh said:


> I post the one of my wife.
> I suppose this post is valid even if the watch is not mine....


That's a gorgeous JazzMaster.


----------



## oldhooky

A few photos of my Hammy, unfortunately not wrist shots though. So difficult to photograph it properly to show it off to its full glory.

The trouble with this thread is that it's made me decide to flip it for a GMT!


----------



## wwarren

New to the collection. Jazzmaster Auto Chrono...


----------



## staindsoul

Amazing Jazzmaster. Always loved that one. May be my next purchase.


----------



## macleod1979

I would have to agree Staindsoul. Though Lambchopfamily has quite a nice collection as well. Makes me envious.

-J


----------



## rlarsen462

That thing have a helium valve on it or am I imagining that?! Seems a little nutty on a dress watch, despite how nice it is.


----------



## wwarren

rlarsen462 said:


> That thing have a helium valve on it or am I imagining that?! Seems a little nutty on a dress watch, despite how nice it is.


Nope, that's just the button for setting the date.


----------



## sjb

3th3r said:


>


Thats a great looking watch!


----------



## glengoyne17

X-wind!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TP67

Jazzmaster .. classier watch than my TAG.


----------



## Connoistre

38mm Khaki Field. I'm very impressed with this watch for the price. Fits perfectly on my 6.75" wrist. Definitely a keeper and probably the daily standard. I should note that I looked at all of the other "field" styled watches currently on the market, and this one won out.


----------



## tyron666

old skool said:


>


Hi guys,

I 'm new in this forum. I will receive soon a Hamilton Khaki navy watch and was wondering about the strap in the first picture above ("vintage" leatheron the X-wind).
do you know if it is a standard Hamilton strap and where I could find it?

thanks by advance,
cheers


----------



## rlarsen462

Pretty sure it's made by the guy in the watermark, "old skool", I think he's a forum member.

On a related note, I am so cheesed off that Hamilton discontinued (and it's basically impossible to find) that 5-link bracelet for the X-Wind. 



tyron666 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I 'm new in this forum. I will receive soon a Hamilton Khaki navy watch and was wondering about the strap in the first picture above ("vintage" leatheron the X-wind).
> do you know if it is a standard Hamilton strap and where I could find it?
> 
> thanks by advance,
> cheers


----------



## tyron666

thanks having considered my inquiry!
so the strap is probably a custom one (self made). too bad for me ;-)

and that 5-link strap is for sure a very nice one too!

cheers


----------



## rlarsen462

There are literally dozens of high-quality strap options you can find on the forums, from very cheap to very expensive (~$200 or more). Search for Kain Heritage, Toshi, Greg Stevens, etc.



tyron666 said:


> thanks having considered my inquiry!
> so the strap is probably a custom one (self made). too bad for me ;-)
> 
> and that 5-link strap is for sure a very nice one too!
> 
> cheers


----------



## wwarren

rlarsen462 said:


> On a related note, I am so cheesed off that Hamilton discontinued (and it's basically impossible to find) that 5-link bracelet for the X-Wind.


I totally agree. That was a great bracelet. Alot like the Watchadoo. I put one on my Khaki field auto.


----------



## georgegrasser

Dodson


----------



## tyron666

*rlarsen462, *thanks very much for your information. It is very useful for me. I m quite existed in finding the good strap for this watch!
regards


----------



## OldeCrow

This is a hit-n-run post, I don't visit the hami forum much but just had to show off the new Khaki Field Pioneer, figured I would throw in a couple others I have for good measure... PM if you have questions...


----------



## rlarsen462

Nice ones! Love the silver-faced Auto Chrono, what a beauty.


----------



## TEMA2011

My Hamilton X-Wind Rose Gold


----------



## iCar

Here is my Titanium Khaki Navy Frogman.









Here is my Khaki Navy Diver on a Maratac NATO Strap.


----------



## IamtheToph

This is my Hamilton Khaki Field auto, I picked this up from a craigslist posting for $85 last week. It came with an ugly, pretty beat up Hamilton-original leather strap. I replaced it with this NATO yesterday and just got around to taking some pictures.


----------



## jbetts1790

Here's my Conservation GMT:


----------



## scooby




----------



## macleod1979

Im digging that watch Scooby. I had one very similar, it treated me well.


----------



## BrooklineWatch

The GMT I just got. Khaki Field Chrono I've had for a while (previous owner had it bead blasted and I think that it makes it look pretty cool).


----------



## Cypher

That chrono looks sweet.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Khaki King Scuba on 2-piece nylon strap. My casual watch that gets a lot of wear.


----------



## Satansfist




----------



## RogerP

*I've owned a bunch over the years....*

... but just this one right now:


----------



## wwarren

*Re: I've owned a bunch over the years....*


----------



## Dakmary

Here's my Cousin chrono 

Sent from my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doom

My pretty Khaki auto and friend.


----------



## Darryl197

EDIT: For anyone who may be interested, here's an index of Hamilton watches, listing by case material, bracelet material, dial color, water resistance and model number.


----------



## RogerP

Adding in pics of my new Pan-Europ LE:





































Roger


----------



## macleod1979

Very nice Roger!

-J


----------



## Kilovolt

1976 Pulsar Date II & 2010 Pulsomatic


----------



## rlarsen462

X-Wind on Staib Mesh:


----------



## Kbreese

old skool said:


>


I know this is a really old post but I love those leather straps! Where can you buy them and how much do they cost??


----------



## JoeC

New Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim 40mm - wrist size is 7/7.25"


----------



## smellody




----------



## RogerP

smellody said:


>


I like that one a whole bunch.

Roger


----------



## smellody

smellody said:


>


THANK YOU!


----------



## johnj

That's a nice vintage Hammy. That crystal can be made to look like new again. I think the movement of one of Hamilton's pedestrian level workhorses.


----------



## nickh42

Here's my Kahki chrono I bought on holiday in Bridgetown 2010.


----------



## whitestardan

Brand new silver dial Pan Europ:


----------



## Y4BBZY

Hamilton Everest Chrono, just arrived yesterday


----------



## johnj

It would be great if posters could put the model number in the subject or body. This would make it so easy to search for pictures of watches that we are researching for our next aquisition.


----------



## picklepossy

On its way. Field Khaki 44mm. Will be put on a sand color canvas strap.


----------



## Clarkbars2347

Khaki Mechanical, wrist and lume shot.


----------



## wtgyusza

Hi People! I have this one  








Does anyone know how can I manually wind this watch? I couldn't find it out from the manual. 
THank you for your help in advance!


----------



## How to be Swell

Hamilton Ventura, Jazzmaster viewmatic, and a 1958 model 601 in solid 14 karat


----------



## Abel.Jr

Birthday present to myself. Cannot find any info on it though. Similar to Lemaina.


----------



## ashirian

Here's mine look all nice and happy! First $350+ watch for me and have no regret. A year ago me wearing $17 Casio would have been like "Are you CRAZY?" but I'm in love so what can I say.


----------



## tsimtcu8

Which model is this? do they still make it? thanks


----------



## ashirian

It's a Khaki Field auto with silver dial. H70455553

Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Automatic watch #H70455553: Amazon.ca: Watches


----------



## hrasco185




----------



## wtsbfan




----------



## hrasco185

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wxudoo


----------



## wwarren

New bracelet for the Jazzmaster...


----------



## Surfrider

I've got my first Hammy on the way as we speak. I'm pretty much staying home ALL DAY since it's supposed to be delivered today. It's the Hamilton Khaki Pilot H64611135 (42mm Quartz; I personally prefer quartz). It's a classy rendition of the WWII aviation/flieger-looking watches. I really wanted a watch that could go with everything, color-wise and casual vs. dressy. I think this one fits the bill. I've determined that 42mm is the perfect size for me for an all-around watch. It's small enough to be worn to the office and not look cartoonish, and big enough to catch the eye and have good wrist presence with more casual clothes. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Doom

Khaki King on Crown & Buckle 5 ring ($15) 11"

Kind of wish the strap was one inch longer, I don't really have much to tuck back under the keepers.

I like the look though.









-----
Sent while eating a burrito and driving in a school zone.


----------



## Dangermouse

My Jazzmaster GMT II traveller


----------



## maxinflixion

Smiling ear to ear after finding this locally today.


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## arkhitekton

My Hamilton Open Heart. It doesnt get much love on here, but I find it to be a fantastic watch!


----------



## Nicky J

My new Khaki Field Auto 38mm!


----------



## b06

Here are my hams!!


----------



## ctujack

The back of the Pan Europa and the front of the Jazzmaster Chrono XL.


----------



## Doom

I finally found a strap that I like with the King.
The original felt too small:








My first Crown &Buckle 5ring was too loud:








Finally, I tried a 22mm leather NATO from C & B and it fits well and looks nice:















-----


----------



## Dominic_M




----------



## 20100

My brand new Hamilton, received today. No need to tell you how delighted I feel! This watch is just awesome, I just can't stop admiring it ! 
Is it always the feeling that Hamilton brings? If it's the case I can tell you it won't be my last Hammy !;-)


----------



## Nicky J

That watch is just gorgeous and next on my list - What is the case size? I love it!!


----------



## 20100

Nicky J said:


> That watch is just gorgeous and next on my list - What is the case size? I love it!!


Hi! Thank you, the case size is 40mm. And it's true the watch is just gorgeous. Always better in real than on pictures!
I haven't found it in a smaller size for you. I know you're trying to find it in 37 or 38 mm but that' s gonna be a hard job! Anyway if I find something, I'll tell you asap!


----------



## Nicky J

I'm going to have to try the 40mm, looks as though it wears quite a bit bigger than the 38mm khaki field. The 37mm is on Hamilton's website as 32455555, just can't see it anywhere. That would be my ideal size. Thank you for looking.
Nicky.


----------



## simes99

Glad I've seen this thread!

Just got this beauty today - and I'm really chuffed with it - despite not normally liking black dialled watches much.


It could use a little more AR! by Burbage Photography, on Flickr


Hamilton Scuba. by Burbage Photography, on Flickr


Tuesday watch by Burbage Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Devlsmurf

My Hamilton Khaki with it's brand new Hadly Roma Kevlar Band.


----------



## Ham2

X-wind on a shark mesh


----------



## Msgtmje

Smellody
What watch is this? It looks great.

http://img219.imageshack.us/i/20110413102338.jpg/


----------



## ds99




----------



## orvis5585

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Salvo

Khaki Field King, my first mechanical chrono:-!


----------



## Insatiablebulk

20100 said:


> My brand new Hamilton, received today. No need to tell you how delighted I feel! This watch is just awesome, I just can't stop admiring it !
> Is it always the feeling that Hamilton brings? If it's the case I can tell you it won't be my last Hammy !;-)


That looks amazing. I have been eyeing this watch for awhile. What's your wrist size if you don't mind? My main concern is how it will wear on my girly 6.5 wrists.


----------



## Nicky J

I've just ordered the 37mm version of this lovely watch - looks great.


----------



## macleod1979

I actually ordered one as well, I am quite excited.


----------



## Eidian

I'm hoping that someone could help me out with some information on a Hamilton that I just got over the weekend. Thanks in advance.

http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n515/Eyidian/2012-07-08_17-54-50_955.jpg


----------



## Kelvindang

Nicky J said:


> I'm going to have to try the 40mm, looks as though it wears quite a bit bigger than the 38mm khaki field. The 37mm is on Hamilton's website as 32455555, just can't see it anywhere. That would be my ideal size. Thank you for looking.
> Nicky.


I found this one is 37mm , but the hand's color is little bit different 
http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-H324...1_57?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1341917280&sr=1-57


----------



## homathetes

Khaki Field mechanical on Panatime NATO


----------



## BlinkyNIN

Khaki Field on Steinhart leather


----------



## topher512

My Hammies:

1) Khaki Aviation XL (H76516533) on Bas & Lokes "Quentin." New watch. New boot. Good day. (Love the 'old school scientific instrument' vibe of this watch.)
2) Khaki Field Automatic (H70515137) on Maratac Zulu (I have multiple Zulus I switch out for this watch. Super functional piece)
3) Khaki Conservation (GMT H77565533) It's feels manly when it is on. Great wrist presence.
4) Lloyd Chrono (H1942733) Sorry about the crappy photo. Bit of a beater with parts working only sometimes.


----------



## sammifan

Here's my first watch, Khaki Navy GMT. Loving it so far.


----------



## Sonny Chiba

Hamilton Lovers,

Do you think this watch is too big for my wrist?


----------



## CGSshorty

Sonny Chiba said:


> Hamilton Lovers,
> 
> Do you think this watch is too big for my wrist?
> 
> View attachment 762856


In that picture it certainly does.


----------



## Citizen V

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## Cypher

sammifan said:


> Here's my first watch, Khaki Navy GMT. Loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 762839


Oh man,i want a bracelet for my Navy too


----------



## gnuyork




----------



## A+U




----------



## sh0ebox

Hey guys... first post here! Just received my new 38mm Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic the other day from Jomashop. I've had it for a few days now and have found that it has been running a bit fast (+27 sec over 2 days). It seems a bit worse than typical to me (from what I've read) but I am hoping it will settle in after a little bit of breaking in. Do you guys think that the time gain is out of spec for this movement? I know it's not COSC spec'd so I shouldn't worry too much (and I have a quartz if I want to keep great time) but I just don't want it to be _that_ inaccurate.

Despite that, I'm loving it! It's my first automatic watch, and I would like to thank WUS for providing me the information necessary to make my first automatic watch purchase. I'm sure it won't be my last, either :-d

Now, on to pics!















Next to my old Citizen Eco-Drive


----------



## PerroRojo

sh0ebox said:


> Hey guys... first post here! Just received my new 38mm Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic the other day from Jomashop. I've had it for a few days now and have found that it has been running a bit fast (+27 sec over 2 days). It seems a bit worse than typical to me (from what I've read) but I am hoping it will settle in after a little bit of breaking in. Do you guys think that the time gain is out of spec for this movement? I know it's not COSC spec'd so I shouldn't worry too much (and I have a quartz if I want to keep great time) but I just don't want it to be that inaccurate.
> 
> Despite that, I'm loving it! It's my first automatic watch, and I would like to thank WUS for providing me the information necessary to make my first automatic watch purchase. I'm sure it won't be my last, either :-d
> 
> Now, on to pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to my old Citizen Eco-Drive


Hi, i own 2 hamilton, one is 2824-2 khaki field, one is 7750/H21 jazzmaster spirit of liberty, and i feel that hamilton accuracy is a bit poor. yeah, i think i also got around your inaccuracy for 2824-2. i think all of eta in hamilton is standard grade, even my chrono hamilton has a poor accuracy in my opinion.


----------



## Citizen V

sh0ebox said:


> Hey guys... first post here! Just received my new 38mm Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic the other day from Jomashop. I've had it for a few days now and have found that it has been running a bit fast (+27 sec over 2 days). It seems a bit worse than typical to me (from what I've read) but I am hoping it will settle in after a little bit of breaking in. Do you guys think that the time gain is out of spec for this movement? I know it's not COSC spec'd so I shouldn't worry too much (and I have a quartz if I want to keep great time) but I just don't want it to be _that_ inaccurate.


+13.5 sec/day a not bad, I'd say average and to be expected. Keep in mind there's probably a bit of sampling bias, and there are probably many others getting the same accuracy but don't care to post it. And one great thing about running fast on a hacking watch is you can just pull out the crown and wait for it to match the time source you're syncing it to.

Also, awesome pictures.


----------



## Monocrom

PerroRojo said:


> Hi, i own 2 hamilton, one is 2824-2 khaki field, one is 7750/H21 jazzmaster spirit of liberty, and i feel that hamilton accuracy is a bit poor. yeah, i think i also got around your inaccuracy for 2824-2. i think all of eta in hamilton is standard grade, even my chrono hamilton has a poor accuracy in my opinion.


Any automatic watch can be regulated if the owner feels it is running a bit too slow or fast.


----------



## ayung

here is my first hamilton watch, jazzmaster open heart for me and my wife.. 
fantastic watch!!


----------



## sammifan

Cypher said:


> Oh man,i want a bracelet for my Navy too


I love the bracelet although the clasp rattles a bit. What do you have it on? Rubber strap/ leather?


----------



## ihansterx4i

Heres my Viewmatic I just got in the mail yesterday! New Mesh bracelet should be coming sometime next week.


----------



## Cypher

sammifan said:


> I love the bracelet although the clasp rattles a bit. What do you have it on? Rubber strap/ leather?
> 
> View attachment 771734


I don't mind it very much though  I have it on rubber,which is very fine but it looks very nice on bracelet.


----------



## Nicky J

Jazzmaster Viewmatic 37mm h32455555


----------



## whippet_1

Delivery Day"









One week after (shipment from Francis in AU)


----------



## solchitlins

*Anyone got a pic of an intra-matic" and "thin-o-matic side by side please*


----------



## ShellyAE

I'm not a big fan of a mesh bracelet, but I have to admit that it looks pretty sharp on your Pan Europ. I, too, have a PE and might give a mesh strap a try. Thanks for the photo


----------



## ShellyAE

whitestardan: WOW! I am quite jealous right now. I have the blue faced, but really want both the black and silver faced. I may break down soon and rush down to my local watch retailer and snap one up!


----------



## ShellyAE

I know the Pan Europ is not for everyone, but it is quite fortunate for me (and my husband's billfold) that it is my dream watch....and I have it. Now to buy the black and silver face....yes, I am that obsessed with this watch.


----------



## macleod1979

Not a bad obsession to have


----------



## niklasd

Hamilton BelowZero (Predators) Chrono


----------



## lionsden24

Just arrived yesterday... my first Hamilton.


----------



## Guerillah

Just got this an engagement present from my fiance, beautiful watch!


Hamilton Khaki Pilot Auto Chrono by Guerillah, on Flickr


Hamilton Khaki Pilot Auto Chrono by Guerillah, on Flickr


----------



## Cypher

Just 2 pics? C'mon,is a superb piece and gratulations for your engadgment.


----------



## milton92

Here are my three boys,

The dress watch, the aviator watch and the field watch


----------



## sammifan

Guerillah said:


> Just got this an engagement present from my fiance, beautiful watch!
> 
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Pilot Auto Chrono by Guerillah, on Flickr


What a beautiful watch, we need more pics!


----------



## Stockman

Khaki One and Khaki Two - yes, I like both of them.


----------



## Doom

One of my fave pics of my hammy brothers


----------



## YazooWho

Finally joined Hamilton owners club with a new Jazzmaster Auto Chrono H32616133...


----------



## topher512




----------



## ChuckW

I currently own these...










...and I just picked up this little jewel.


----------



## ChuckW

WBCEO said:


> Really like this watch. Specs? What kind of Hami?


Hamilton Lloyd Chronograph ETA 2894-2, Ltd Edition. 37mm case, but wears larger than you'd expect.


----------



## abingdon

I finally got a Hammy back in the rotation. Here are a few pics of my new Pioneer. I immediately took it off the silly strap it comes with. I think it looks pretty good on a NATO.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## wasp89

My Jazzmaster Slim stock.









My Jazzmaster Slim after blue hands modification.


----------



## ChuckW

Hamilton Lloyd Chronograph on a flat Teju lizard strap.


----------



## Time Collector

This is the one I just had to have.


----------



## gyang333

WBCEO said:


> Specs? any additional Info?


Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro with H21 movement.


----------



## Pro Diver

Here is one that I haven't worn in quite awhile...


----------



## lexvil

Jazzmaster Traveler II


----------



## Doom

King and Frogman, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Pianoforte

hamilton intramatic.


----------



## Tom_in_TX

Khaki Chrono, 38mm on Zulu


----------



## Syed117




----------



## TGE

lexvil said:


> Jazzmaster Traveler II
> View attachment 794823


Cool, reminds me a little of the Longines Legends diver. I like it a lot.


----------



## TGE

These are really more my wife's, but since I took the pic I figured I'd post it.


----------



## Cypher

Really,your wife years Pan Europ's? Those are huge and manly watches for ladies.
Other than that,are sweet.


----------



## unsub073




----------



## KevL




----------



## ShellyAE

Cypher said:


> Really,your wife years Pan Europ's? Those are huge and manly watches for ladies.
> Other than that,are sweet.


The cushion case and short lugs make a big difference. I wear one or the other (or both) every day.


----------



## TGE

Cypher said:


> Really,your wife years Pan Europ's? Those are huge and manly watches for ladies.
> Other than that,are sweet.


I meant to get her one of these but she tricked me into getting something cool:


----------



## kiwidj

TGE said:


> View attachment 798895


Great pair. Love the blue PE. Congrats and enjoy them both.


----------



## Celo




----------



## KBK Racing




----------



## KBK Racing

First X-Patrol in Belgium. Can't wait to put it on leather. The gray dail changes depending on the light.


----------



## kmcaj

KBK Racing said:


> First X-Patrol in Belgium. Can't wait to put it on leather. The gray dail changes depending on the light.


That watch looks amazing. How thick is it?


----------



## KBK Racing

Din't masure it but it's quite thick (10mm of more?)  But it fits perfect on my wrist, not to big. Classy en sporty! Will take some other pictures soon.


----------



## brownm12

I assume this is the H32515535. It's a beautiful timepiece. All the viewmatic's I've seen new have a standard tang buckle, but you've got a great looking Hamilton deployment clasp. Did this come with the watch, or did you purchase seperately? If purchased seperately, where can I get my hands on one!? A quick ebay search was unsuccessful.



3Dials said:


> Just a few shots of my beautiful Jazzmaster Viewmatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked how the ceiling fan added a couple more "hands" to the picture!


----------



## kiwidj

Celo said:


>


Pic not showin up, Celo.


----------



## KBK Racing

X-patrol is 13mm thick


----------



## joejoe3

Hi all! I'm new to the forum, and just wanted to share this with you guys.

This was the wedding gift my wife got me, I absolutely love this watch...
It's the jazzmaster limited edition Spirit of Liberty #0583/1892


----------



## Kittysafe

sammifan said:


> Here's my first watch, Khaki Navy GMT. Loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 762839


Looks way too big on your wrist but hey if you like it that's what matters.


----------



## raulfragoso

Here is mine:










It was my first automatic watch, and I still love it


----------



## Cal8500

This showed up at my doorstep yesterday.


----------



## mihai_m

My beater, Khaki Navy Diver


----------



## Cal8500

mihai_m said:


> My beater, Khaki Navy Diver


That is one cool pic.


----------



## wwarren




----------



## TGE

joejoe3 said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the forum, and just wanted to share this with you guys.
> 
> This was the wedding gift my wife got me, I absolutely love this watch...
> It's the jazzmaster limited edition Spirit of Liberty #0583/1892
> 
> View attachment 804029


Love it, and nice pic too.



Cal8500 said:


> This showed up at my doorstep yesterday.


Cool, congrats. I like that one a lot.


----------



## gnuyork

Chillin' with my buddy b-)


----------



## gnuyork

Bonn55ie said:


> I've been drooling over that Khaki Navy for a while! How do you like it?


I like. (this is the conservation model) I've worn it everyday for three years. Recently I got the Planet Ocean, so that has been getting the wrist time because it's new. I was thinking of selling the Hamilton to help fund the Omega, but I just can't do it. I like the Hamilton too much.


----------



## Cypher

The conservation is so nice ! I'm thinking of getting one if i find on a good price (they are a little high).
BTW,how do you like it on leather,the case is almost like the Navy and the lugs are too long,and in my oppinion on leather looked a little bit weird(too much space between strap and case) and Conservation appears to have the same lug length.


----------



## gnuyork

I personally think it looks great on leather, and feels right to me. My OEM strap is getting a bit worn, I may find a third party vintage looking strap (ammo maybe).
I also wear it on a NATO, and that's a hot combination as well. During labor day break I took it to the Ocean and swam with the Conservation/NATO combo. I have two NATOS, olive green from Time Factors and black from Maratac. I think the Olive green looks and feels best.


----------



## macleod1979

I like the NATO alot. I just ordered another one.


----------



## Chase16




----------



## johnj

20100 said:


> View attachment 753851


This is an amazing photograph skill. I've never seen a Viewmatic with it's guilloche dial look like that.


----------



## rocky

Something New and Old


----------



## ScottShanks

Here's my Jazzmaster AutoChrono:


----------



## Mikeuk

My open heart


----------



## MATT1076

Here's my X-WING.


----------



## Raoul Duke

new to me Jazzmaster Traveler GMT 2. love this watch :-!


----------



## ebenke

Khaki King II - 2.5 hours old. This is a great watch for the price...I'm jazzed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## daveya




----------



## BrentYYC

I posted this previously in a different thread, but it seems more appropriate to be in this one so here it is again.

I just sold my Khaki Field and Khaki King, leaving me with three Hamiltons in my collection.... a cream dial Aviation QNE, a blue dial LE Pan Europ, and an extremely rare special edition (259 produced) that was never available to the public and was presented to members of the USA 2010 Vancouver Olympic Winter Games team (never been worn). I'd love something like a Thinomatic or Viewmatic to round out my Hamilton gruppo with something dressy and classic.

View attachment 833150


View attachment 833152


View attachment 833153


View attachment 833155


----------



## zq2000




----------



## Watch Obsessive

SillentWolf said:


> A diverent strap for my X-Wind Chrono.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing is; its to loose. So i just ordered a original Hamilton strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one is looking much better then the original dark brown, that comes with the watch.


Hey,

Where did you get the top strap from and the official X-Wind strap?

Thanks.


----------



## antjama

Hi All, 
that's my first post here so welcome 
here on a handmade shark


----------



## Perseus

I finally took a picture of my Pan Europ. It's on a Di-Modell Rallye strap.


----------



## Flex1493

Sorry about the poor pics. Heres my two baby's.

































http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x446/flex1493/ce143030.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x446/flex1493/11c7a0e3.jpg


----------



## Flex1493




----------



## IamtheToph

Here is my khaki auto on a C&B leather


----------



## kiwidj

Perseus said:


> I finally took a picture of my Pan Europ. It's on a Di-Modell Rallye strap.
> 
> View attachment 839781


That's a great looking combo! Love it. :-!


----------



## Hellbuster

Took these pics a few days ago. Thought of sharing it.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom V.

Here is my only Hamilton, received from Paralympic Games in London this year.


----------



## Bo-CuL

I'm in a dilemma of selling this watch. I just bought it a month ago but I almost never use it.. I have it posted in the For Sale corner but I'm afraid I will regret letting go this watch one day. :-(


----------



## VIGGY

Hey guys (and gals), I just got myself a new Hamilton Khaki Automatic. Here are a few shots:


----------



## VIGGY

Ronal55d said:


> Here's a pic of my x-wind.


Maybe it's just me, but I can't see the pics


----------



## ebenke

About a month or so old. So far I'm very pleased.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## KevL




----------



## Raym0016

I got it yesterday and I absolutely think I made a great decision based on my initial impressions.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Esmeril

Just got this one from my Wife for my Birthday...couldn't be happier, nice addition to my small collection.

Khaki Field 38mm Automatic

Cheers!

Chris


----------



## devil*man

Here is my chrono 42mm.


----------



## cornerjunkie

Here's mine.


----------



## dvsrtns

This is my first post here, showing my faithful khaki field auto chrono 38mm. It's been on my wrist pretty much daily for almost 9 years now. It is on its third strap and I've added the folding clasp with the third strap.


----------



## Clarkbars2347

My 2nd Hamilton, Khaki Chronograph.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## 3th3r

Nice pic; it's like a starlet on stage in the spolight!



Pro Diver said:


>


----------



## GregNYC

(Kiwidj, nice to see you here!)

I'm loving this Intramatic. I agree with many people that the 38mm is an intrinsically more balanced design. But looking at it on my own wrist (7.25"), it looked like a cufflink. So I went with the 42mm. More pictures over the weekend. This piece is simple and classic, and I'm in a classic mood this winter.


----------



## milton92

GregNYC said:


> (Kiwidj, nice to see you here!)
> 
> I'm loving this Intramatic. I agree with many people that the 38mm is an intrinsically more balanced design. But looking at it on my own wrist (7.25"), it looked like a cufflink. So I went with the 42mm. More pictures over the weekend. This piece is simple and classic, and I'm in a classic mood this winter.
> 
> View attachment 876424


I must admit that 42 looks good on your wrist. Considering that white dials look bigger than black dials of the same size in my opinion. Very nice indeed.

I, on the other hand (or other wrist), am in a "retro-futuristic" mood...



GregNYC said:


> (Kiwidj, nice to see you here!)
> 
> I'm loving this Intramatic. I agree with many people that the 38mm is an intrinsically more balanced design. But looking at it on my own wrist (7.25"), it looked like a cufflink. So I went with the 42mm. More pictures over the weekend. This piece is simple and classic, and I'm in a classic mood this winter.
> 
> View attachment 876424


I must admit that 42 looks good on your wrist. Considering that white dials look bigger than black dials of the same size in my opinion. Very nice indeed.

I, on the other hand (or other wrist), am in a "retro-futuristic" mood...


----------



## GregNYC

I thought about that retro future watch myself. The ADs have it in stock!


----------



## milton92

GregNYC said:


> I thought about that retro future watch myself. The ADs have it in stock!


If i were you i'd pick it up right away. If you say the "ADs", as in more than one, have them then i suggest you go buy them all. I'm sure you can flip them quite handsomely on the bay. These badboys are extremely hard to find, if at all. Especially at ADs.


----------



## freedevil




----------



## milton92

freedevil said:


> View attachment 878372


You have your cat on a leash?


----------



## deluded




----------



## Shaunie_007

I just got this oldie but goodie on a trade. It came in the mail today and I couldn't be happier to finally be a member of the Hamilton club and to be able to wear such a gorgeous watch (My first light dial'd watch!). The predecessor of deluded's Khaki Action automatic (model# H62415153):

Wristshot:










Watch Back:










Lume shot (taken by lordkafir):


----------



## deluded

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## daveya




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Famousname

freedevil said:


> View attachment 878372


Hmmmnnnn... now you don't see _that _everyday. (not alking about the watch, either. LOL.)


----------



## Kortiz-DZ

Got it last Friday


----------



## Pro Diver

Here is my latest...


----------



## Shaunie_007

This thread should really be a sticky for the Hamilton forum. Let's make it happen guys!


----------



## YouMe

max2 said:


> My only Hammy but Id like a navy GMT and a chrono like Griffs.


That's a very nice watch mate. I like the orange/black combination. Enjoy it!


----------



## milton92

My favorite hammy


----------



## glaz

Here's mine:


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## pidu

My one and only hammy (also my first automatic):


----------



## Greta K.

Ladies Jazzmaster Viewmatic Auto 34mm


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

glaz said:


> Here's mine:


Deer god

What model is that? I am thinking that on a bracelet would be sexxxxyyyy


----------



## glaz

6SpeedTA95 said:


> Deer god
> 
> What model is that? I am thinking that on a bracelet would be sexxxxyyyy


Its a hamilton valiant w/ arabic instead of roman numbers.

i was drawn to how the black leather contrasts with the white stitching, and it just made the watch pop out more.

Id love to see one with the ss bracelet too


----------



## isfuzz

Here's another one of my Hamilton the dial is a work of art


----------



## mr_october




----------



## deluded

Put a new strap on mine. I think the strap gives it character.


----------



## Shaunie_007

deluded said:


> Put a new strap on mine. I think the strap gives it character.


Holy balls! that strap really makes your hammy pop! congrats


----------



## deluded

Thanks!

Here are another 2 shots:


----------



## Flex1493




----------



## maickerPH

Hello Sirs,


I've been planning to buy a Hammy for a while now. This Seaview 1000 has caught my attention. I just have a few concerns. Would you be kind to elaborate about the Black PVD Coated Stainless Bezel and Case on this model? I am worried that the PVD coating might wear off easily, because of "from time to time" bumps and scratches. Any feedbacks based on experiences would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## isfuzz

it does not get much wrist time but I love this watch


----------



## wschertz

Hey guys, I'm still pretty new to the forum/watch addiction. I picked up my first Hamilton (Khaki Field 42mm) about a month ago, and I'm loving it.


----------



## WFwatchguy

Here is my latest acquisition









Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pro Diver

Khaki Action diver seems to be popular of late...


----------



## Shaunie_007

On my way to Albuquerque


----------



## ebenke

Shaunie_007 said:


> On my way to Albuquerque


Ewwwwweeee, which model is it? I'd love to see that on a leather band.

Ebenke - Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbuster

Getting ready to go to work with my hammy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunie_007

ebenke said:


> Ewwwwweeee, which model is it? I'd love to see that on a leather band.
> 
> Ebenke - Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's model number is H62415153. I've had it on black leather before and thought it just looked okay. The shark mesh really makes it pop IMO. Here it is on black leather, and if you have any suggestions on any other color of leather to try, I'll definitely follow up with it!


----------



## KevinCTofel

Just got my first non-Quartz tonight: Hamilton Khaki Field 42mm.


----------



## deluded

Shaunie_007 said:


> It's model number is H62415153. I've had it on black leather before and thought it just looked okay. The shark mesh really makes it pop IMO. Here it is on black leather, and if you have any suggestions on any other color of leather to try, I'll definitely follow up with it!


I've always had a thing for brown leather with white stitching, just like the one I posted a few posts back. I'm pretty sure it would go with your pale-dial as well.


----------



## christre




----------



## peter-g

My 1976 Auto.


----------



## jwk7443

Very nice vintage Hammy!


----------



## zk1mpls

Hi guys, zk1mpls here, and I'm new to the forum. Got a Hamilton Ventura XXL in the mail today. It's my first automatic watch (hopefully the start of many, lol) and I'm really happy with it.  This thing's definitely a looker. The size just feels perfect for me.






























Nice collection of watches in this thread here as well.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Handwind Khaki on a Christmas-themed band, ready for a Christmas party this evening. Happy Solstice to you all!


----------



## zk1mpls

So much for waiting until Christmas. Just couldn't help myself. LOL. 









Does the number in between the "SWISS MADE" sign mean anything/is of any importance?


----------



## Nicky J

Jazzmaster Viewmatic 37mm


----------



## loislois

.


----------



## loislois

Hello Guys!

Here is one of my favorite watches! An Hamilton Khaki Field Officers H70625533  What a wonderful watch. Enjoy!


----------



## RidiQles

Finally (after over a year of looking) decided to get myself a Hamilton for Christmas... don't know why I waited so long!!


----------



## JSI

Here is mine.


----------



## tylehman

waiting on the train after work







This is the model that I really loved the look of, before I even knew about Hamilton. I am very happy to have one of my own now.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Hamilton khaki field officers mechanical 44mm. After seeing how hard these had gotten to find for sale, I jumped on the one I saw Christmas day and have been wearing it since it arrived. There is really something about waking up every morning and hand winding that 6497 that can't be put into words.


----------



## Vladiatrix

My first HAM. =)


----------



## Tri Suryadi

Here is my new Hamilton Jazzmaster open heart.


----------



## bena87

Not the best pic, but oh well. My favorite, and only (for now) Hamilton. Anyone care to guess how this watch (Khaki King) is associated with the pipe?


----------



## Macpurity

Okay. I've just joined this club. Bought this on January 4th from Raj at Joe's Jewelers in Philipsbug, St. Maarten. Better deal than any Internet price I saw in the states, including international warrantee.

Here is a shot taken from condo deck on Simpson Bay.


----------



## wwarren

bena87 said:


> Not the best pic, but oh well. My favorite, and only (for now) Hamilton. Anyone care to guess how this watch (Khaki King) is associated with the pipe?


The TV show "House"?

or

"The Old Pipe Smoker" by Hamilton Hamilton


----------



## Cyclone

Taken fresh with my iPad, my intra matic










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ChaoticZen

My 2 month old intra-matic, or as I would like to call it "intra-magic".  









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cyclone

I like it, that sounds very magical indeed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bena87

wwarren said:


> The TV show "House"?
> 
> or
> 
> "The Old Pipe Smoker" by Hamilton Hamilton


Yep, exactly! Greg House's watch, a character loosely based on Sherlock Holmes.
I'm going to have to look up the Hamilton Hamilton thing. I assume it's a painting.


----------



## Will3020

Had to wear the Hammie today !


----------



## macleod1979

Very nice watch!


----------



## ChaoticZen

My Khaki Navy Pioneer... My favorite watch so far.. Just stunningly classic. Trying my best to capture the blue hands.








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doboji

bena87 said:


> Yep, exactly! Greg House's watch, a character loosely based on Sherlock Holmes.
> I'm going to have to look up the Hamilton Hamilton thing. I assume it's a painting.


I thought House wears a Bremont MBII?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monocrom

Doboji said:


> I thought House wears a Bremont MBII?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


He also sometimes wears a Hamilton Khaki too.


----------



## bena87

Monocrom said:


> He also sometimes wears a Hamilton Khaki too.


And a Casio Pathfinder for several episodes as well.


----------



## bluloo

Latest arrival


----------



## Doboji

bluloo said:


> Latest arrival


LOVE that watch! Congrats!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluloo

Doboji said:


> LOVE that watch! Congrats!


Thanks.

It's been posted to death, since the LE release, but i think I'm going to open up a brief public forum thread because it wears oh so well on my <7" wrist. Might help some with smaller wrists to decide if they want to buy (without trying it on at an AD).


----------



## GA1911




----------



## alphablade

Awesome jazzmaster! Too bad they don't come with a steel bracelet in this color variation.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pascs

Seaview :-!


----------



## GA1911

Alphablade, thanks for the compliment, I'm enjoying the watch. I saw this same model with the silver hands and trim on a steel bracelet and it looked good. The problem, for me at least, it is difficult to see the silver hands against a silver face, so not to user friendly. I tend to be a leather strap guy, although I have an older Heuer with a steel bracelet.


----------



## alphablade

GA1911 said:


> Alphablade, thanks for the compliment, I'm enjoying the watch. I saw this same model with the silver hands and trim on a steel bracelet and it looked good. The problem, for me at least, it is difficult to see the silver hands against a silver face, so not to user friendly. I tend to be a leather strap guy, although I have an older Heuer with a steel bracelet.


I've seen the watch in real life and fell in love instantly. I will purchase it soon after my railroad auto chrono arrives. I'll probably buy an additional bracelet just to have options. Also, leather does not agree with warm summers  never the less, congrats on your purchase. It's stunning!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shurik

My Pan Europ...


----------



## romy001

Hamilton watches so beautiful and looking so nice design as well as comfortable on your wrist.


----------



## Cyclone

One of my personal favourites the pan Europ, gorgeous watch


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rukrem

Below Zero 1000m

on mesh...



























on BC 321...


----------



## Zarath

bena87 said:


> And a Casio Pathfinder for several episodes as well.


Dr. Greg House indeed wore a Hamilton Khaki King in the first couple of seasons. Actor Hugh Laurie was also seen wearing this watch for years on all kinds of occasions, like during interviews and premieres. The Casio Pathfinder (a horrible monstrosity) was a (in-show) Secret Santa gift from dr. Kutner. I don't suppose this was Laurie's personal choice. What was his choice, though, is the extraordinary Bremont MBII that's on his wrist in the later seasons. (Haven't seen those seasons yet, so I'm not sure when exactly this watch makes its first appearance on the show.) Laurie has also been wearing this watch in interviews, and it appears to be bought by himself and for himself.

That put Laurie in the list of actors with personal watch preferences that they bring into their shows and movies. That's always more interesting, i.m.o., than an actor getting watches slapped around his wrist because of business relationships between the watch company and the film producer. (Like Omega and Mr. Bond.)


----------



## Zarath

bena87 said:


> And a Casio Pathfinder for several episodes as well.


Dr. Greg House indeed wore a Hamilton Khaki King in the first couple of seasons. Actor Hugh Laurie was also seen wearing this watch for years on all kinds of occasions, like during interviews and premieres. The Casio Pathfinder (a horrible monstrosity) was a (in-show) Secret Santa gift from dr. Kutner. I don't suppose this was Laurie's personal choice. What was his choice, though, is the extraordinary Bremont MBII that's on his wrist in the later seasons. (Haven't seen those seasons yet, so I'm not sure when exactly this watch makes its first appearance on the show.) Laurie has also been wearing this watch in interviews, and it appears to be bought by himself and for himself.

That put Laurie in the list of actors with personal watch preferences that they bring into their shows and movies. That's always more interesting, i.m.o., than an actor getting watches slapped around his wrist because of business relationships between the watch company and the film producer. (Like Omega and Mr. Bond.)


----------



## gt7834a

This Hamilton is on its way to me. It is from the 30's. Pretty exited about







Also about to order the Khaki King II so I will have Hamilton's from 80 years apart.


----------



## Alex ate14




----------



## Robocaspar

Apologies for the quick snap. Fresh from the AD: My hamilton Jazzmaster Open Heart!


----------



## American Eagle

Sorry guys, I only have this one:










But I do have a Hamilton Khaki King on it's way. I hope it is as stunning as it looks on all the pictures I have seen of it. I really love the way Hamilton did the day/date on the dial.


----------



## Cyclone

Robocaspar said:


> Apologies for the quick snap. Fresh from the AD: My hamilton Jazzmaster Open Heart!
> 
> View attachment 937030


Beautiful jazzmaster!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Robocaspar

Thanks! Apparently the silver dial open heart is the least purchased (vs brown and black dial). The stock pictures really don't do any of them justice. Here's a better picture!










Cyclone said:


> Beautiful jazzmaster!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mark355

I love the style, but unfortunately it's for sale because I think it's too large for me.


----------



## financ

Spirit of Liberty


----------



## SG_Lefty

Love it...


----------



## Cyclone

Robocaspar said:


> Thanks! Apparently the silver dial open heart is the least purchased (vs brown and black dial). The stock pictures really don't do any of them justice. Here's a better picture!
> 
> View attachment 938325


Simply stunning

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Barttjeh

just got my second airplane!


----------



## MWR1973

Mark355 said:


> I love the style, but unfortunately it's for sale because I think it's too large for me.


Nice watch, hard to tell if its too big from that pic with the shadow. It does look like you have it too close to your hand maybe, have you tried moving it up a little?


----------



## 3th3r

I may have posted this one here before, but whatev, I love my Viewmatic


----------



## digivandig




----------



## kyleman

Silver Khaki Field 38mm wrist shot


----------



## isfuzz

Here's another one of mine


----------



## cprrckwlf

Not pictured:
Outgoing: Intra-matic 38mm, Silver Face/Black Leather
Khaki Field Titanium, Black

Incoming:
Khaki Field 38mm, White Face/Brown Leather, older version
Mid 70s unidentified pan-europ auto date model, black face/gold case/black leather


----------



## multiverse

My 2 Hammies on generic leather straps - X-Patrol and Navy GMT. The brown strap looks lighter on photo than it is in reality.


----------



## Dale Vito

Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## ridgeback1

Khaki Field Auto Chrono, normall worn on Hirsch strap but on the bracelet for the photos...


----------



## wwarren

Newly acquired Khaki Field Auto Chrono...


----------



## Tommer45

One of my three...love this one.

It's on a Hadley Roma strap.


----------



## stavros_ch




----------



## spdu4ia

Just picked up my first hamilton from a member here in the classifieds , put it on a deployment clasp. Love this watch for its simplicity .


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Below Zero 1000 m 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3th3r

^^ Now that's a tool watch! I almost bought one a couple of months back.


----------



## spdu4ia

Interesting putting it on a panerai strap, looks nice


----------



## Dantheman2

Just received my first Hammy from the Fedex guy today...


----------



## Alex.C

My quartz khaki on vacation last year.


----------



## American Eagle




----------



## wwarren

Three of my Hammies....


----------



## citjet

Absolutely LOVE this watch. Happy to share it here.


----------



## Robocaspar

American Eagle said:


>











I see your 38mm and raise you my 42!


----------



## American Eagle

Robocaspar said:


> View attachment 958605
> 
> 
> I see your 38mm and raise you my 42!


I've got a King, so unless you can pull an ace card out of your stack, it's game over!


----------



## cprrckwlf

American Eagle said:


> I've got a King, so unless you can pull an ace card out of your stack, it's game over!


You may have A king. But I have THE KING, and he's XXL. 
(Sorry about the old shot, I'm out and about.)


----------



## cprrckwlf

Removed accidental duplicate, damn you tapatalk!


----------



## American Eagle

You win...nice Ventura XXL


----------



## Bidle

Two Hamilton's in my collection. Maybe not what most of you expect, but I do like them!

First a nice Pocketwatch from 1909. These were made by one man and it took him about 9 months to pruduce!


Hamilton pocket watch 09 by Bidle, on Flickr


Hamilton pocket watch 03 by Bidle, on Flickr

And second my Hamilton military watch. This is a 6BB, which was used for the RAF:


Hamilton 6bb geneva 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

Thx, for watching!


----------



## cprrckwlf

Bidle: Some of the prettiest vintages I've seen in a while.

American Eagle: Thanks, I really enjoy the Ventura XXL (though, with apologies to anyone here who has one, I can't stand the chrome version). It's fun but avoids the kitsch or bling of some watches, wears incredibly well, and attracts more attention (from WIS and laymen alike) than anything else I strap on.

I have, however, been thinking about a king for a while -- ever since I saw this: Watch of the Week: Hamilton Khaki King: The GQ Eye: GQ on Style: GQ . I'm not generally a huge fan of NATOs but, damn, if that watch doesn't look like it grew there!
'


----------



## Connoistre

Khaki Field 38mm


----------



## JazzyfromJersey

2012


----------



## lookin4trouble




----------



## Tri Suryadi

JazzyfromJersey said:


> View attachment 962446
> 
> 2012


Impressive  Congrats sir..


----------



## nova359

This my brand new Hammy Below Zero 7750


----------



## erebus




----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## Barfett

Here's my little collection:

Jazzmaster Petite Seconde Automatic (on Stowa Croco strap), Khaki X-Wind Auto, Khaki Pilot Auto 46mm, Traffic Special, 972 Railroad Grade

View attachment 966723


----------



## jason7612

View attachment 970606

My first real time piece


----------



## JazzyfromJersey

jason7612 said:


> View attachment 970606
> 
> My first real time piece


Hi, Is your leather band thicker on the 12 oclock side than the 6 oclock side.
Mine just rubs the case when I have it on.


----------



## JazzyfromJersey

Thanks, impulse buy.....


----------



## Robot L337

View attachment 971762

View attachment 971763

I just got my 1st Hammy!


----------



## bulldog15

H38715281


----------



## Will3020

my hammie


----------



## Twinrado

Here are my two Hamilton watches so far.
BelowZero 42mm
View attachment 972604


Scuba
View attachment 972609


----------



## cprrckwlf

bulldog15 said:


> H38715281


What are your thoughts on the OEM expansion bracelet? You're the first I've seen with one.


----------



## bulldog15

cprrckwlf said:


> What are your thoughts on the OEM expansion bracelet? You're the first I've seen with one.


It's OK. Durability might be an issue. I planned to wear the watch on leather most of the time. Maybe something like this.


----------



## pCal

Intra-matic. My first automatic. Thinking about trying it on mesh. Will post better pics and a review later.


----------



## vrally3

Hello again friends, today I would like present yourselves one of the last to arrive to my collection, a watch is known to all, and that is not much like, but since I started to set a little more in watches this has been always one of those that every time I saw him, I had to stop for a look at it for a while, and so, I have not been able to and I Agencie leveraging a number of circumstances.

Without further ado, I leave you with the photos that I've taken him to this little boy, also commenting that the watch I brought the Armys, on the other hand, is impressive, but today I'm going to present you with a belt leather other known on the forum, the great Jose Maria, C & B Straps, which in made at the express request a leash as close to the original that usually comes with the watch, but always with a personal touch, which I do not think could have been better.

Greetings, and I hope you enjoy the pictures.












HAMILTON KHAKI / AVIATION / PILOT AUTO por Dada Design, en Flickr


----------



## Dapper




----------



## Lil' Foo

Hamilton Khaki GMT (H776250)


----------



## Caliper1681

My latest arrival.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jason7612

JazzyfromJersey said:


> Hi, Is your leather band thicker on the 12 oclock side than the 6 oclock side.
> Mine just rubs the case when I have it on.


Mine is even on both sides, might just be the one you got


----------



## Chief726

*iacylists- I just ordered a Hamilton Khaki King H64451823, and wanted to know how you enjoyed yours and if you had any issues with it? Do you still have the original band or tried any other NATO style bands?*


----------



## Chief726

Stunning collection!


----------



## Chief726

Nice!


----------



## Chief726

A tough looking watch


----------



## sven98

Here is my Khaki King fresh from Amazon (Jomashop). Absolutely love it!


Hamilton Khaki King by Sven98, on Flickr


----------



## akorora

That is a fine watch. I'm wearing mine right now at the bar sipping some bourbon. I'm definately going to get another hamilton. This was my first one and now I'm in love with the brand.


----------



## ericmo

I'm growing my collection.


----------



## ericmo




----------



## Caliper1681

My X-Wind


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Will3020

View attachment 987346


----------



## hnic514

Just picked this up today.


----------



## YCata

My new Jazzmaster Auto Chrono
View attachment 988379


----------



## hnic514

YCata said:


> My new Jazzmaster Auto Chrono
> View attachment 988379


^Beautiful piece!


----------



## Vladiatrix

View attachment 990207


----------



## K Kruiser

This Khaki Action quartz is my first Hammy. I'm very impressed with the simplicity but high quality of the watch. The lume on this isn't bad either.

View attachment 990572
View attachment 990573


----------



## wwarren

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Chrono...

View attachment 991863


----------



## g4gilbert

Jazzmaster Slim Auto...

View attachment 992427


----------



## K Kruiser

Stardom.....

View attachment 993401


----------



## Mark355




----------



## Caliper1681

Wearing this one again while I'm waiting for my Kaki GMT to arrive.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CSP134

Old & new


----------



## chpprguy




----------



## Roberto Jaksic

BelowZero 1000 m with pam rubber


----------



## multiverse

Oops... What's this - an Omega Seamaster - Hamilton Khaki hybrid? Is this a some kind of official model, or it is your own version of "I see it like that"? )

I definitely like it! )



Mark355 said:


>


----------



## Trekkie

Khaki UTC auto, cool piece, wore it at the gym today, trainer had one of his Hammy's on as well, we rocked the weights!
View attachment 996170


----------



## Mark355

multiverse said:


> Oops... What's this - an Omega Seamaster - Hamilton Khaki hybrid? Is this a some kind of official model, or it is your own version of "I see it like that"? )


Thanks! It's a King Scuba H64541153. Saw it on the forums, bought one the next day. Impulse buy. And no regrets.


----------



## Caliper1681

My newest.


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diego Sevilla Ruiz

Today: Khaki Mechanical with the beautiful 2804 manual with date (oh I love manuals with date)


----------



## m0rt

I bought the most expensive some time back and it's here now. I'm superhappy.

View attachment 1003755


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

m0rt said:


> I bought the most expensive some time back and it's here now. I'm superhappy.
> 
> View attachment 1003755


Looking good, my silver dial says hi!

View attachment 1004725


----------



## Watches4CC

I just found this H32495913 White diamond 37mm Jazzmaster for a great price at $1512. I love the diamond black one I have, and I couldn't resist this one which has an additional half carat in diamonds on the dial and the lugs. I can't wait til it gets here...


----------



## Cyclone

Is that a ladies watch? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Watches4CC

Yes, it's a Lady Jazzmaster....and yes, I am a lady, in case you think it's a bit blingy....


----------



## Shawnny

Watches4CC said:


> Yes, it's a Lady Jazzmaster....and yes, I am a lady, in case you think it's a bit blingy....


I think it's perfect for a lady!


----------



## Watches4CC

Shawnny said:


> I think it's perfect for a lady!


I agree! I was just stating I am a lady cause I thought the previous poster was thinking I was a guy and that it would be too blingy for a guy.


----------



## Shawnny

Watches4CC said:


> I agree! I was just stating I am a lady cause I thought the previous poster was thinking I was a guy and that it would be too blingy for a guy.


I thing most people here are guys, so I could understand that.


----------



## Watches4CC

Shawnny said:


> I thing most people here are guys, so I could understand that.


Yep, lady watch aficionados are rare. I have a very hard time finding automatic watches, since most ladies' watches are quartz. I have had good luck with Hamiltons, though!


----------



## Shawnny

Watches4CC said:


> Yep, lady watch aficionados are rare. I have a very hard time finding automatic watches, since most ladies' watches are quartz. I have had good luck with Hamiltons, though!


Hammy makes a good watch. I'll bet most mens watches would look good on you. I want to pick up a 46mm Khaki pilot.


----------



## crash92




----------



## Will3020

View attachment 1009738
View attachment 1009739


Hear ya go


----------



## jas1978

@Crash92
Very nice watch! I was going to get that one, but I wanted a black dial as my next watch. I got the one with the black dial and tan numbers.


----------



## jas1978

This is my latest Hamilton watch (Khaki Field H70595593). I've had it for almost a week. The 40mm fits perfectly on my wrist. I think the 44mm version would have been too large for me.

I love my silver dial 38mm Khaki Field (H70455553), but I also wanted a black dial and a little more military look.
I like that all the numbers are shown:1 - 12 hour, 13 - 24 military, and 5 - 60 minutes. No left out numbers.
At first I was going to change out the band, but the tan colored original one started to grow on me. Now I think I'll keep it until it wears out and then I'll get either a brown or black band.
I like the lume on the numbers.

View attachment 1010020
View attachment 1010022
View attachment 1010036


----------



## Watches4CC

Fresh from the UPS guy today - my latest Hamilton, the Lady Jazzmaster in white. It joins my black one and my Ventura. Here's a modeling shot and a family portrait! I really like the quality and look of Hamiltons, as well as it's history in the US.


----------



## aznbimmer

This is my first of many Hammy's!!!

View attachment 1018350


----------



## The Fonz

My 2 Hamiltons

View attachment 1019358

View attachment 1019357


----------



## achilles

My 1st Hamilton and my only blue-dial. I just love it!!! :-!

View attachment 1019668


Now, waiting patiently for my 2nd - a X-Wind Chrono on brown leather...:-d


----------



## Trekkie

On vacation, went to Florida, not enough watches, had to go to Tourneau and pick up something a little bit more suitable for 82F. So, here's another Hammy, with orange accents:

View attachment 1019732

View attachment 1019733


----------



## Rubber_Duck

Here are a few quick pictures of my new favorite watch, a square chrono. It is advertised as having a silver face, but the color may be better described as a metallic-ivory.

View attachment 1020554


View attachment 1020555


View attachment 1020556


View attachment 1020557


----------



## EvoRich




----------



## sean_mcq

Khaki King Auto


----------



## m0rt

Once more ... My darling Pan Europ.
View attachment 1023873


----------



## Will3020

Here we go !


----------



## fernbrook

Jazzmaster cushion auto. I really like the look of cushion cases. My first mechanical. Looking for a suitable leather strap if anyone has any suggestions. Was looking at shell cordovan nato straps but they're a little pricey. Also considering a black or dark brown alligator print with off-white stitching.


----------



## Hellbuster

fernbrook said:


> View attachment 1033760
> 
> 
> Jazzmaster cushion auto. I really like the look of cushion cases. My first mechanical. Looking for a suitable leather strap if anyone has any suggestions. Was looking at shell cordovan nato straps but they're a little pricey. Also considering a black or dark brown alligator print with off-white stitching.


Gosh that's very simple and elegant. Seems like I'm not gonna buy the SARB021 anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbuster

By the way, is that a H32715131?

P.S - Sorry, just realised it's a H36515135


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EsPeGe

http://









http://








The Railroad Auto Chrono.

http://









http://








The Khaki Pilot Auto Chrono

http://









http://








The Pan Europ LE #858

I love all these watches. Every morning when I open the watch box and have to decide what to wear it's always a tough choice.


----------



## fernbrook

Hellbuster, yeah those two are similar, but I like the squarish cushion case. Adds something unusual while still staying clean and simple.


----------



## Hellbuster

fernbrook said:


> Hellbuster, yeah those two are similar, but I like the squarish cushion case. Adds something unusual while still staying clean and simple.


I am not a big fan of the metal strap of most of the hamilton watches (the one with H shaped links in the middle) including mine. Your one sir, is spot on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bp6270

crash92: that's definitely one of my favorite Hamiltons. looks great on you


----------



## 8675309




----------



## achilles

My Pan Europ waiting for duty call in my Winder!!! ;-)


----------



## achilles

Hmmm....not sure why my images are appearing 2x, but my attempts to delete them seem futile. Mod - please feel free to remove my top 2 oversize images!


----------



## jf718

44 mm khaki mechanical


----------



## joe band

My first and favorite Hammy.... a t-500 circa '58 or '59


----------



## alphablade

joe band said:


> My first and favorite Hammy.... a t-500 circa '58 or '59
> View attachment 1050093


Love the strap! May I ask where you purchased it? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joe band

i wish i could help you, it came on the watch when i purchased it. sorry


----------



## dosei




----------



## Alex ate14




----------



## MLeensen

LE Jazzmaster


----------



## tylehman

here is my Khaki pilot with my saddleback briefcase. i think it is a good rugged combo with a vintage look.


----------



## impreziv




----------



## Twinrado

Picked up my 3rd Hammy this weekend. I went to the AD to try on a Pan Europ. Was impressed but not able to swing the price now. I asked the salesman if they had any silver faced x-winds and was informed they were sold out. They checked their other stores and found 4 used ones. I asked them for the best condition one and they sent it out. When I went to pick it up I was amazed at its condition. It had never been sized and it looked as though it was never worn.


----------



## blightsoul

BelowZero 1000m


----------



## k33k0z

My 3 weeks old Hamilton Khaki Automatic X-Wind =)


----------



## k33k0z

My 3 weeks old Hamilton Khaki Automatic X-Wind


----------



## Will3020

Def one of my faves in the collection, the Khaki Pilot.


----------



## rain125

Mine too


----------



## Will3020

Just had to grab this one again


----------



## JDN

After looking a while at several different watches, I finally settled on a Hamilton Thin-o-Matic. Sorry for the poor picture quality.


----------



## logicaldementia

Hamilton Navy Pioneer


----------



## jas1978

Hamilton Khaki on Nato strap. Been using nato strap for a few days now. Very comfortable.


----------



## k33k0z

my 3-4 weeks old X-Wind ...(first Hamilton)


----------



## Powder_UK

jas1978 said:


> Hamilton Khaki on Nato strap. Been using nato strap for a few days now. Very comfortable.
> View attachment 1066481


Watch perfection.


----------



## Vox Populi

Browsed the forum for quite a while. Just now decided to post up.

This is my Hamilton Khaki Field - Titanium with the black face.


----------



## davidwarren

is that first pic in an e46 zhp?
Or M?


----------



## bryanhayn

My first Hamilton...got it in today. I know, it's backlit and hard to see :-(


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Wearing this one today:


----------



## Will3020

Bammmm here ya go


----------



## plexw

my first hammy, belowzero 1000m with leather

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## williamtv

The jazzmaster automatic day date!


----------



## mcp02

Hamilton Khaki Aviator with Nato leather


----------



## j3T_

Decided to join the Hamilton club with a Khaki Scuba.


----------



## Bouldy

Below Zero 1000 with a custom Toshi strap.........


----------



## EvoRich

My Field Officer



















Here is is on it's original straps... which are now on another watch actually.










I do prefer how it wears on the NATO, though the originals look great two. But they look better on the other watch I'm currently wearing (Citizen Nighthawk). I think the Hamilton will stay on that NATO for the most part.


----------



## Will3020




----------



## sean_mcq

Khaki King Auto, now with new (and Improved!) Crown and Buckle Olive Phalanx Canvas strap.


----------



## antjama




----------



## SFKLR

I love the _precision_ of this watch. I don't mean accuracy, although it seems to be extremely accurate. I mean that this watch face and long hands tell you EXACTLY what time it is. In this case it is not a "quarter of six," nor even "5:47". In 12 seconds it will be 5:47, and not before.


----------



## Vox Populi

davidwarren said:


> is that first pic in an e46 zhp?
> Or M?


E46 M3


----------



## Trekkie

Tuesday's purchase; Flight timer w/ the orange strap. After using it for about two days, I can say: Trekkie like it a lot!
It's "industrial & airismatic" and just a really cool gadget. A big thanks to Hamilton for micro adjustments on both sides of the strap! Wrist's do have a tendency to change over the day...

A quick remark to the dealer; don't sell watches you can't size, and please don't remove all plastic protection, throw away the hang tag, and ignore the warranty card... Next purchase, another dealer in preferably another state..

In the meantime, I will enjoy this beauty to the fullest:


----------



## FitzroyTom

Thin-O-Matic 42mm


----------



## MauriceT

My Khaki Navy Regatta:








I just love that blue dial but this photo really doesn't do it justice at all. I also happen to think that the blue rubber strap is perfect for this watch.

My Pan Europ LE:








OK, a confession: I'm a bit of a sucker for watches with blue dials. Also, I really like the original Cal.11 powered Pan-Europ Chronomatic but have never managed to find one in the right price/condition. I had considerably more luck with the Pan Europ LE re-issue as my AD managed to secure this baby for me just before they were all sold out.

Here, it is shown accompanied by my wife's Khaki Field Chrono and her Air Race GMT. She is not a "watch person" but has somehow developed such a taste for men's watches that her ladies watches no longer get any wrist time at all.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic




----------



## Y4BBZY

Only have 3 so far: the Everest, Ventura, and Khaki King. Want to add the black Pan Europ and Jazzmaster Square chrono in the future









Sent from my Potato using Tapatalk


----------



## argilag

Pan-Europ.


----------



## argilag

Con Nato.


----------



## filmjuicer

Intra-Matic 38mm


----------



## jas1978

Hamilton Khaki with tan and red NATO strap. 







Constant hand washing where I work. These NATO straps are great; I don't have to worry about ruining my leather bands. And they add a pop of color.


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## joemac




----------



## Trekkie

After a long day including wedding anniversary dinner at Subway with bulletproof glass returning from a house fire, came home to a very nice surprise! Had to arrange for a photo shoot; Git'r'done with the quadruple (w)hammy:


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## ffeelliixx




----------



## kevin_b1

*Re: Here's a customized one...*

New and old   Regards Kevin


----------



## RWSouthern

spdu4ia said:


> View attachment 1086977


Looks good peeking out of your sleeve!


----------



## RWSouthern

Two shots of my Seaview automatic.

This watch loves the sun.

And one with a NATO Strap.









Joseph


----------



## ffeelliixx




----------



## SSingh1975

Probably the best Hammy I've owned so far:


----------



## ChuckW




----------



## Deko




----------



## hrasco185

UTC


----------



## wwarren

A couple of new shots of my Khaki Field Auto, 42mm...


----------



## Capone




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II




----------



## Will3020




----------



## pascs




----------



## joePRS




----------



## watchmego3000

My Pilot auto again, on its new ammo bag strap:


----------



## Will3020




----------



## Will3020

daschlag said:


> My Pilot auto again, on its new ammo bag strap:
> View attachment 1102419
> 
> View attachment 1102420


Wow awesome strap too. Where did you pick it up ?


----------



## watchmego3000

Will3020 said:


> Wow awesome strap too. Where did you pick it up ?


Thanks, I'm happy with it. Got it here:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/StrapsByGr...tm_medium=trans_email&utm_campaign=convo_html


----------



## easyview

Here is a vintage Hamilton electronic in the middle of those beautiful more modern Hamilton


----------



## williamtv

My Jazzmaster!


----------



## watchmego3000

williamtv said:


> My Jazzmaster!


How could anyone NOT like that watch? Can it be had on a bracelet?


----------



## Notdmeca

On the wrist today.


----------



## jas1978

Today just felt like a blue/red day...
Hamilton Khaki Chrono. 
Got it online over two weeks ago. Keeps very good time.


----------



## williamtv

daschlag said:


> How could anyone NOT like that watch? Can it be had on a bracelet?


I think so, but it's so classy with the leather! Tnx!


----------



## Kilovolt

Is mine the only Pulsomatic around here? :-s


----------



## MWR1973

daschlag said:


> How could anyone NOT like that watch? Can it be had on a bracelet?


Well there's the ridiculously small date window coupled with the completely unnecessary day window... No offense to anyone but you asked.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Rotzy

Hey guys. I'm new to the forum and this is my first post!
Jazzmaster Open Heart.


----------



## riseboi




----------



## tinknocker




----------



## ultrasapien

hi guys!

im new here. anyway, here my hamilton!! looks like everyone here has a nice piece!


----------



## trout101

New here as well, here's my jazzmaster I just got


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sean_mcq

khaki king auto on canvas strap.


----------



## junkman




----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

Saturday is a very special day (for me)


----------



## watchma

Junkman said:


> Khaki on a bracelet


Snap (well, I'm on leather )


----------



## ac921ol

A few different Strap Combos for my Hamilton.


----------



## trout101

Relaxing by the pool

Hamilton Jazzmaster open heart


----------



## hotriverstone

My new 38mm field auto


----------



## mach2joe

My new Khaki Field Auto 44mm


----------



## Richard Sutcliffe

This is my Hamilton Jazzmaster H324110


----------



## slccj




----------



## LudoMC

Here is my Pan-Europ.
I changed the OEM croco strap which I didn't like for a black calf with red stitching to match the chrono and seconds hands.
Not made for curved springbars but fits without (too many) problems!
Also longer than the original which was a little bit short on my (hairy) 8" wrist!

(a little bit dusty on the picture. Don't worry I cleaned it up since then! ;-))










I now have to change the Hamilton buckle for a deployant one.


----------



## Kojak

Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro


----------



## X.R.

My thin-o-matic















and khaki navy GMT


----------



## squirelrepublic

Hello! Here's my Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT 2 on Hirch Rivetta.... It's 9 months old and I'm still stunned by how it looks......


----------



## Will3020




----------



## EDT3




----------



## trout101




----------



## Mark355

King Scuba helping me pass the time at a meeting snoozefest.


----------



## watchmego3000

Mark355 said:


> King Scuba helping me pass the time at a meeting snoozefest.


Nice looking piece! And props for taking a picture of your watch during a meeting!


----------



## Will3020




----------



## Loco

Here is mine.















Have a great day.

Dean


----------



## dawiyo

Got my first Hamilton watch today. I'm debating returning it for a Jazzmaster because 38mm might be too small for my wrist.


----------



## jas1978

38mm silver dial Khaki Automatic. My favorite all-around watch.
Getting into the 4th of July spirit.


----------



## jas1978

dawiyo said:


> Got my first Hamilton watch today. I'm debating returning it for a Jazzmaster because 38mm might be too small for my wrist.


There is also a 42mm version of that watch. The model number is H70555533.


----------



## dawiyo

Double post.


----------



## dawiyo

jas1978 said:


> There is also a 42mm version of that watch. The model number is H70555533.


Yeah, but I feel 42mm is too big. I might just pick up the Jazzmaster as well. Why not both, right?


----------



## jas1978

dawiyo said:


> Yeah, but I feel 42mm is too big. I might just pick up the Jazzmaster as well. Why not both, right?


"Why not both, right?"
Spoken like a true member! Hahaha.


----------



## jrwicker

Happy 4th

Sent from my GS3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watchmego3000

jrwicker said:


> Happy 4th
> 
> Sent from my GS3 using Tapatalk 2


Cool, I almost never see the grey dial! Here's mine and happy 4th to you. I had to wait a few minutes just to make sure the date was showing. ;-)


----------



## jas1978

daschlag said:


> Cool, I almost never see the grey dial! Here's mine and happy 4th to you. I had to wait a few minutes just to make sure the date was showing. ;-)


Isn't today Thursday?


----------



## watchmego3000

jas1978 said:


> Isn't today Thursday?


Ha! Whoops!


----------



## jrwicker

daschlag said:


> Cool, I almost never see the grey dial! Here's mine and happy 4th to you. I had to wait a few minutes just to make sure the date was showing. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1144817


I like that band!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## uberjuan

Wore a Khaki Mechanical today! Introduced me to the Hamilton world..and now I want more...


----------



## rileyd5

Here's my Hamilton Khaki Pilot 42mm. Takes a little time to get used to the numbers but I really like how unique it is.


----------



## Watch Tim

1960's St James...bad lighting....dial is silver


----------



## IWCwhatyoudidthere

Here's my Hamilton. It's my favorite daily-wear watch.


----------



## johnj

Khaki SWAT on Watchadoo bracelet.


----------



## stabeta521

Here's my 38mm Hamilton Thinomatic reissue...cheers!!


----------



## gnuyork




----------



## sixto

just bought this on ebay. my first hamilton. i'm a little concerned though because the tritium hands only seem to glow when exposed to light. shouldnt tritium need no external illumination in order to glow?


----------



## johnj

sixto said:


> just bought this on ebay. my first hamilton. i'm a little concerned though because the tritium hands only seem to glow when exposed to light. shouldnt tritium need no external illumination in order to glow?











If you are interested in buying a vintage military watch off of eBay, I suggest you go to the following watch forum and ask one of the guys on there to look at the eBay item you are interested in. They can usually tell you if it's real or fake. They also post fakes up there all the time telling why they are fake. You can learn a lot from that forum.

http://www.broadarrow.net


----------



## johnj

Group shot:


----------



## savedbythebell




----------



## sixto

johnj said:


> If you are interested in buying a vintage military watch off of eBay, I suggest you go to the following watch forum and ask one of the guys on there to look at the eBay item you are interested in. They can usually tell you if it's real or fake. They also post fakes up there all the time telling why they are fake. You can learn a lot from that forum.
> 
> Welcome to the premier site for military watch enthusiasts


thanks for the info. i will be going to that forum and read up a bit. ive got that sinking feeling though that i'm right about the H3 not being on this watch. theres just no way you can really tell if it has the radioactive isotope by looking at the pictures; you just have to take the sellers word that it does.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## frogmeister

Here's my khaki Mechanical on new shoes....an Snpr Gunfighter 








View attachment 1161299


----------



## johnj

Hammy SWAT on nato:


----------



## Sir_Sam_

Just bought this fabulous Hamilton khaki automatic. I gotta say, I was a bit skeptical on whether or not I would like it (especially because I only saw pictures of it before I purchased it), but I'm glad I jumped on it. I bought it pre-owned (only 6 months old) and the previous owner had a horology at sandblast the case to make it look more rugged. I like the factory hamilton khakis, but this matte finish is so much nicer in my opinion. It fits the military watch persona better. I love every detail that this watch has from the many denominations on the clock, to the red arrow on the seconds hand. This is a true everyday gentlemans watch, full of class. Before this, I thought my Luminox was the best thing since sliced bread. This Hamilton may perhaps outlive me.


----------



## Sir_Sam_

By the way, does anyone know what kind of illumination element Hamilton uses? I noticed that my watch has to be exposed to light in order for it to glow and that doesn't seem like Tritium to me.


----------



## timmywileman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watchmego3000

Sir_Sam_ said:


> By the way, does anyone know what kind of illumination element Hamilton uses? I noticed that my watch has to be exposed to light in order for it to glow and that doesn't seem like Tritium to me.


It's definitely not tritium. Probably luminova but I'm just guessing based on how mine looks compared to other watches I own. Only a few makers regularly use tritium: Ball, Deep Blue, Traser, Android, Luminox, Marathon. There are others. Not Hamilton.


----------



## PhilthyPhil

Jazzmaster Maestro auto chrono


----------



## Sir_Sam_

I'm curious, can people please input their experiences with the luminosity on Hamilton watches? I have one that uses super luminova to light it at night, and I find that it lasts less than an hour after its been charged by light all day. The watch is really new and shouldn't be losing lume yet. Is it the sun itself that has to charge it and no other light source?


----------



## cprrckwlf

Sir_Sam_ said:


> I'm curious, can people please input their experiences with the luminosity on Hamilton watches? I have one that uses super luminova to light it at night, and I find that it lasts less than an hour after its been charged by light all day. The watch is really new and shouldn't be losing lume yet. Is it the sun itself that has to charge it and no other light source?


Depends on which hammy I'm looking at. Why don't you break this into a separate thread where you'll likely get more participation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sir_Sam_

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## iamblamb

Here's my Hamilton Ventura. Its the Elvis 75th Anniversary edition. I really dig it. Got it off this vintage hammy collector a couple years back for like 700. He said he didn't like the new ones and his wife got him one for an anniversary. I'm super happy with it. I've worn it doing everything and it has never skipped a beat. Needs a cleaning though :/


----------



## johnj

Sir_Sam_ said:


> View attachment 1162715


This looks awesome. It has the same finish as the 38mm Mechanical (hand-wind) Khaki field watch.


----------



## johnj

Sir_Sam_ said:


> I'm curious, can people please input their experiences with the luminosity on Hamilton watches? I have one that uses super luminova to light it at night, and I find that it lasts less than an hour after its been charged by light all day. The watch is really new and shouldn't be losing lume yet. Is it the sun itself that has to charge it and no other light source?


In my experience the luminosity is an afterthought with Hamiltons. Makes sense on the Khaki's since you don't want to be out in the field at night in a tactical situation with your wrist glowing like a TV screen. It doesn't bother me since I don't buy Hamiltons for their lume.


----------



## iamblamb

+1 on this. I couldn't tell you how long it lasts at night because I take mine off when I get home, normally to start working on my bike.


----------



## Powder_UK

Funny isn't it; owner after owner posts pictures of the exact same Hamilton Field Auto over and over again and it never gets tiring. I guess that's one way to prove the company has a timeless* design classic on a par with the Fender Stratocaster and the Coke bottle. Instantly recognisable but never gets old or out of fashion. 

Don't you DARE discontinue it in your recently-announced change of design direction and market focus for the brand, Swatch. 

* no pun intended


----------



## MWR1973

Powder_UK said:


> Funny isn't it; owner after owner posts pictures of the exact same Hamilton Field Auto over and over again and it never gets tiring. I guess that's one way to prove the company has a timeless* design classic on a par with the Fender Stratocaster and the Coke bottle. Instantly recognisable but never gets old or out of fashion.
> 
> Don't you DARE discontinue it in your recently-announced change of design direction and market focus for the brand, Swatch.
> 
> * no pun intended


Do you have a link on the announcement? I cannot find any information. Thanks


----------



## cprrckwlf

MWR1973 said:


> Do you have a link on the announcement? I cannot find any information. Thanks


Not sure of the "announcement" that Powder_UK was referencing, but this has been a slow trend for Hamilton for a number of years now. You only need to look at the number of Jazzmaster models (which far outsell Khakis) and the interest in the Timeless Classic designs (Thin-o-matic, Intra-matic) to see it.

Ernie noted in his Hamilton Baselworld post this year ( https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/hamilton-goes-civil-two-new-movements-65-novelties-861028.html ) that, after a conversation with the CEO it, "appears that Hamilton will, year after year, leave its core military brand positioning to enter a more 'civilian' world. That's were its customers are : around 30 years-old, urban, willing to acquire their very first swiss mechanical watch." He also notes, however, that, "Of course, the legendary Kaki collection will remain in Hamilton's portfolio. . ."

It's certainly possible that Powder has seen something I haven't but certainly from what Ernie wrote I don't see anything other than continuing a long trend, not a change of design direction and market focus. Continuing to expand in the markets (esp. price point) where they have been seeing the most sales growth (Jazzmaster say $800-2k).


----------



## Powder_UK

Yup, I was referring to Ernie's post-Baselworld comments. "Announcement" is an exaggeration (I remembered it as a more definitive statement than it really was), but it's pretty clear change is coming. Let's hope they keep their promise to protect the Khaki line.


----------



## jun cajayon

A sexagenarian. 50's Hamilton


Cheers!


----------



## Sir_Sam_

What kind of face material was implemented in 50's Hamilton's?


----------



## SteamJ

Here's my 2 (so far) Hamiltons.

First is my Khaki QNE with the silver dial. It's on the original Hamilton band. It's big and heavy and I love it.








My other is this Khaki King II. I have the original Hamilton metal band but I put it on a brown leather NATO strap from NATO Strap Co. I like the look and feel more but I'll probably switch it periodically.

Before:








After:


----------



## Wesley #27

My latest arrival

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Auto 46mm


----------



## gallen1981

Here's one:


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gallen1981

Here's one

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kyleman

gallen1981 said:


> Here's one
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Gorgeous


----------



## kyleman

Here's another one:

38mm Field auto w/ Silver dial


----------



## watchmego3000

Wesley #27 said:


> My latest arrival
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Pilot Auto 46mm
> 
> View attachment 1181023


Is that the grey dial on a stock black strap?


----------



## Wesley #27

daschlag said:


> Is that the grey dial on a stock black strap?


It is a black dail with the stock "black" strap (the black is more dark brown)


----------



## stevomcgee

X-Patrol on IWC pilot strap. Amazing combo that refuses to leave the wrist.


----------



## Bobocam




----------



## thegrants82

stevomcgee said:


> X-Patrol on IWC pilot strap. Amazing combo that refuses to leave the wrist.


What size is your wrist if you don't mind me asking? Looks like your right on the edge of lug hang over.


----------



## stevomcgee

I'm at about 7.25" and the case width is 41.60 mm. The previous pictures looked like lug overhang due to me wearing the watch loose. Below is a better example with it fitting snug on my wrist. I think it's the perfect size.


----------



## MWR1973

stevomcgee said:


> I'm at about 7.25" and the case width is 41.60 mm. The previous pictures looked like lug overhang due to me wearing the watch loose. Below is a better example with it fitting snug on my wrist. I think it's the perfect size.
> View attachment 1182983
> 
> View attachment 1182985


Looks fantastic on you. Love the strap.


----------



## Flipstar

Hamilton X-Wind Rose Gold H/21 movement.. I can't describe how beautiful this watch is.. I LOVE IT!! This watch gets alot of complements and attention any time I wear it.
Hamilton Pilot 46mm grey dial.. Changed the light brown strap to a knock of rubber strap, was temporary but I did like it, it made the watch fit around my wrist tightly. I had it on while I was waiting on the bracelet I ordered from Hamilton through the AD I bought the watch from. Amazing Watch! Bracelet fits very good and makes the watch really stand out. (My everyday watch)


----------



## Shawnny

Tame the pinky!


----------



## watchmego3000

Flipstar said:


> View attachment 1186114
> View attachment 1186115
> View attachment 1186117
> View attachment 1186120
> View attachment 1186125
> 
> Hamilton X-Wind Rose Gold H/21 movement.. I can't describe how beautiful this watch is.. I LOVE IT!! This watch gets alot of complements and attention any time I wear it.
> Hamilton Pilot 46mm grey dial.. Changed the light brown strap to a knock of rubber strap, was temporary but I did like it, it made the watch fit around my wrist tightly. I had it on while I was waiting on the bracelet I ordered from Hamilton through the AD I bought the watch from. Amazing Watch! Bracelet fits very good and makes the watch really stand out. (My everyday watch)


I've been considering getting the bracelet for my grey dial Pilot. How is the quality? Pins or screws on the links? Clasp stamped or machined? Thanks!


----------



## Mark355




----------



## Sir_Sam_

To automatic hamilton owners, do you guys place your watches in a winder at night or not? And is it recommended to do so? I don't, I just leave it by the nightstand but I wear it for 8+ hours everyday and I figure that's enough time to keep it wound up until the next time I wear it.


----------



## stevomcgee

That's all I do Sam. Never had any issues with any auto I've ever owned using this process. Winders aren't necessary if you wear the watch all day.


----------



## Sir_Sam_

Thank goodness!


----------



## Shawnny

stevomcgee said:


> That's all I do Sam. Never had any issues with any auto I've ever owned using this process. Winders aren't necessary if you wear the watch all day.


Winders are for people who have to many autos to keep them running. I just let them run down and set them when I want to wear them.


----------



## Sir_Sam_

Does anyone know how durable Hamilton's automatic watches are? Personally, I'm a first hamilton automatic watch owner and I'm a pretty outdoorsy person, the rugged type. Anyways I was reading that automatics are more delicate and shouldn't be seen more as a type of jewelry than as a tool as opposed to quartz watches that are much more durable an can withstand a lot more. Is this true of hamilton as well? I kinda figured that if it is a military watch brand that it should be able to handle stress but I'm would like some input from experienced owners.


----------



## Sir_Sam_

Example: could I swim with it at the beach? In the harsh surf? Or would that be too much?


----------



## watchmego3000

Sir_Sam_ said:


> Example: could I swim with it at the beach? In the harsh surf? Or would that be too much?


You can definitely wear an auto swimming. Just don't drop it or wear it for sports like golf, tennis, anything with a lot of repeated shock.


----------



## Shawnny

Sports like golf and tennis won't hurt a good auto.


----------



## cprrckwlf

Shawnny said:


> Sports like golf and tennis won't hurt a good auto.


But it might hurt your swing.

We had a long conversation on this last year . . . one of the first threads I ever posted on, mentioning my been-through-everything Khaki GMT Air Race. Post is here: #32


----------



## Sir_Sam_

Says its an invalid thread


----------



## cprrckwlf

Sir_Sam_ said:


> Says its an invalid thread


Works fine for me on 3 different systems . . .

Here's the first page of the thread with the link split apart so the forum doesn't try to title it http://forums. watchuseek.com/f357/hamilton-khaki-beater-742948.html thread title was "Hamilton Khaki as a beater" if that doesn't work and you want to try searching for it.


----------



## Shawnny

I've been wearing an Invicta, with a Miyota auto for the last 12 years as a beater. It's the first watch that my late father gave me. And, when I saw beater, I train horses and ride mountain bikes. So, it literally gets the crap beat out of it. Surprisingly, as I look at it right now, it has no scratches on the crystal, front or back, now scratches on the bezel. It does have light scratches on the case and the gold is pretty worn off the band. I say, if you like autos, go for it. I'm done buying batteries for all my quartz watches. For me and new watches it's autos and manuals.


----------



## Sir_Sam_

Gosh, so many mixed reviews on hamilton autos being good as everyday beater watches and them not being good and now i don't know if I should sell my automatic and buy a quartz. I just love the automatic timekeeping aspect of my hamilton. I wish it wasn't so delicate.


----------



## Shawnny

It isn't delicate. Wear it in good health and beat the crap out of it and don't worry about it. If it dies it dies. When a quartz battery runs out, it dies.


----------



## Zelaya

Love your watch combo, do you mind sharing where you got the strap with the bullet



frogmeister said:


> Here's my khaki Mechanical on new shoes....an Snpr Gunfighter
> 
> View attachment 1161308
> 
> View attachment 1161299


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EvoRich

Sir_Sam_ said:


> Gosh, so many mixed reviews on hamilton autos being good as everyday beater watches and them not being good and now i don't know if I should sell my automatic and buy a quartz. I just love the automatic timekeeping aspect of my hamilton. I wish it wasn't so delicate.


Yes, generally quartz watches are more resistant to shock than auto's (not just Hamilton's). But any good quality auto watch will be able to put up with normal bumps and bangs just fine. I work on cars and wear a cheap Seiko SNK809. It gets bumped, and knocked around.... A LOT, and it's still ticking. Any quality auto movement should be able to withstand things like this.

If you're going to be putting it though downright abuse, I'd look at something like a quartz G-Shock, Luminox, etc. Keep the Hamilton for nicer occasions. You should be able to swim in it. It's ok to be accidentally submerged, and will handle it, but if you're going to be purposely using a watch in the water, a proper dive watch may be wise. Hamilton makes those too.


----------



## Weisoseis

Khaki king II.


----------



## MrCCartel

Team Earth Automatic - with custom Strap By Micah Dirksen


----------



## MauriceT

Nice watch, but I can't help noticing those very interesting cuff-links. Is that a real watch movement?



MrCCartel said:


> Team Earth Automatic - with custom Strap By Micah Dirksen
> View attachment 1198408


----------



## MrCCartel

MauriceT said:


> Nice watch, but I can't help noticing those very interesting cuff-links. Is that a real watch movement?


Yes they are vintage 1509 mechanical movements that i had cufflink backs soldered onto the back of the movements.


----------



## SSingh1975

Shawnny said:


> Sports like golf and tennis won't hurt a good auto.


My experience and I think the 3 handers fare much better than a complicated chrono movement.

Back when I owned the Jazzmaster Maestro (v7750 movement) , I accompanied some work mates to a local golf ranch during lunch. I'm far from a golfer but decided to take a shot at the swings. Did maybe 8-10 swings and decided the sport wasn't for me :-d.

On our way back, I noticed the watch was running slow. At night, I put it on the table stand and went to sleep. Next morning, the movement was totally dead! Chrono didn't function either.

Good thing was the watch still under warranty so I took it to Ben Bridge (dealer). They have a really really good watch repair guy (elderly guy and he works on all higher end movements..nice chap to talk to as well).

Long short short, he was able to fix it without having to send it back to Hamilton. He told me one of the jewels had loosened inside and jammed the movement. Once he tightened the jewels back down, movement worked flawless.

The watch was only 5 months old at that time (and yes, I 'baby' my expensive watches).

On the same note, I owned the Seiko frankenmonster diver for 3 years and subjected it to all kinds of abuse and it never failed me. Ironically, during a vacation, I lost it during transmit (during rotation of other watches).

I think the more complicated the movement, the less robust they become. Just as most watch repair folks say NEVER to leave the chrono running non-stop on automatic chronos as it wears down the parts faster.

At least with quartz, a cheap battery change and seal replacement would restore the watch to operation at a fraction of the cost. My vintage Promaster is nearly 15 yrs old and it's gone thru countless battery changes and it continues to work just fine.


----------



## lucky watch

*1975 G 10.







*


----------



## blackbard

sixto said:


> just bought this on ebay. my first hamilton. i'm a little concerned though because the tritium hands only seem to glow when exposed to light. shouldnt tritium need no external illumination in order to glow?


Unfortunately, tritium does fade over the years. This is irrespective if the watch is genuine or fake. Many of the older T based watches I have do not glow at all, whether exposed or not...


----------



## gdest

victarro said:


> View attachment 492064


What model number is this?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trendo

Field king on f71 nato strap Co 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## trendo

Sorry still learning tapatalk









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sir_Sam_

trendo said:


> Sorry still learning tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


Dat strap!


----------



## gdest

jas1978 said:


> Today just felt like a blue/red day...
> Hamilton Khaki Chrono.
> Got it online over two weeks ago. Keeps very good time.
> View attachment 1107066


Did it come with bracelet? 
Is it 38 or 40? 
Where online? How much? 
What is the model number? 
Maybe someone can tell what are the model numbers of 38mm and 40mm with black /grey dial on bracelet?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SSingh1975

New Arrival. Watchrecon is turning really disastrous for my bank account !!!!

[/URL]


----------



## Grumpyguy

Navy Pioneer


----------



## watchma

Field Officer


----------



## Stephen74

Here are my two Hamilton. Still working on getting a new one maybe the Khaki Navy.


----------



## EvoRich




----------



## //Napoleon//

Old jazzmaster auto chrono with the new H21 movement


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## //Napoleon//

Pro Diver said:


>


When I first saw this watch on the hamilton catalog, I thought it was really odd looking. But now I really dig its rugged design.
How's the lume by the way?


----------



## wwarren

//Napoleon// said:


> Old jazzmaster auto chrono with the new H21 movement


Movement transplant? Was it an easy switch?


----------



## Pro Diver

//Napoleon// said:


> When I first saw this watch on the hamilton catalog, I thought it was really odd looking. But now I really dig its rugged design.
> How's the lume by the way?


Lume is only fair for this and most Hammys that I have owned. But a portion of the bezel is illuminated which is interesting.


----------



## EDT3




----------



## Flipstar

(Reply to daschlag page #139)

Bracelet is excellent quality and makes the watch look completely different. I liked the light brown strap but it didn't suit the watch properly, I find this watch (due to its size 46mm) looks and wears much better with the stainless steel bracelet (Bracelet is 22mm). For the links, they have pins and it came with 2 extra links as well, I have an 8 1/2 inch wrist so depending on your wrist size you may get an extra link. The clasp marks look machined, there is a small serial #, Hamilton marked twice, once inside the clasp and one mark outside, they may be stamped I don't know 100% though.. 

Overall I am very happy with changing the leather to a stainless steel bracelet, the build quality is excellent and makes the watch stand out 10x more then previous. Highly recommended for the watch.

P.S. The AD said the bracelet has a lifetime warranty..


----------



## manatawnih

bought it just now..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manatawnih

side by side navy pioneer with the khaki ETO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noodlesalad




----------



## Keaman

My very first Hammy and I'm extremely impressed. I wear this one every day at work |>


----------



## moeharri

Where did you purchase it (navy pioneer)? It's gorgeous!


----------



## wwarren

Nice purchase mosfetaus!


----------



## spena

my beautiiful gf gave me a Hamilton Khaki Auto as a bday present


----------



## Wish

Here's my Hamilton Khaki

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Julian86

Freshly restored Hamilton Electric


----------



## pgoat

Here's mine, at a local museum


----------



## pgoat

Here's one more; we were in an outdoor courtyard and it was hard to avoid reflections on the sapphire crystal.


----------



## kerobert

Chillin with my "New to Me" Hami Frogman!
Liking the "7750 Wobble!"


----------



## drdas007

Hamilton Field Chronograph H65412133


----------



## QWatchQ

Another good day to wear a vintage Hamilton.


----------



## cprrckwlf

Another Hamilton "Electronic" for the collection. Grey faced day-date from the early 70s (if my memory is correct, I have it written down somewhere). On original bracelet and I've the original box as well. Near perfect timekeeping from a battery powered movement with a mechanical balance and transistors. Not quite a quartz (and more bpm so there's a bit of a sweep) but something above the original electrics, call it on par with a tuning fork movement.


----------



## Michael Aos

I posted these pics in a question, but seemed like they could go here too.


----------



## Jonbe

Wife's arm candy lol


----------



## cprrckwlf

^The 1st gen air race was my 1st Hamilton and remains in heavy rotation 5 or so years later. I've always loved the ghost hand in particular -- they did away with it on the later version and also moved the 24hr display and date window, all-in-all the later version is much less pleasing.

Edit and here is mine. I've got the orange leather and black rubber (what I originally purchased mine on) straps as well, but it mostly lives on the orange rubber these days.


----------



## shaneotool

Here are my two chronos:


----------



## Tom V.

here's mine, got it for being part of the team behind the team at last year's Paralympics in London

Tom V


----------



## kerobert

New Strap for my Frogman!
FYI this strap is from the X-Copter and fits perfectly! 
New Orange Strap for the fall:


OEM Black Strap:


I like the Orange. The picture doesn't really do it justice!


----------



## stewham

My new Pan Europ


----------



## jlondono77

Jazz Chrono


----------



## Time Collector

I forgot I still had this little beauty! It was in a watch case that I though has been empty for a while. It was suppose to have gone to my nephew.
So I decided to take it to Homedepot in stealth mode. *Hamilton X-Mach with a Peter Gunny Strap*


----------



## Shawnny

Dang dude, I wish I had some Hammies laying around that I forgot about. That's a nice one

Oh, good news! I have a like new Khaki 46mm pilot auto on the way.


----------



## radenferdy

Snap of my Hamilton bought just yesterday.








Changed the strap to Paros 22mm brown calf with white stitching. Planning to wear it daily. Tell me what you think, guys!
More pictures here.


----------



## Time Collector

Shawnny said:


> Dang dude, I wish I had some Hammies laying around that I forgot about. That's a nice one
> 
> Oh, good news! I have a like new Khaki 46mm pilot auto on the way.


I'm sorry to make it sound like that, but I was suppose to give my nephew a watch this summer for his High school graduation, when his family was at my house visiting I gave him a choice between a Seiko Sportura and my Hamiliton both of which he had expressed interest. My wife was suppose to send him the watch in June and knowing it was going I put it in a double watch case. Well unknown to me , my nephew changed his mind an wanted the Seiko, so my wife knowing I was giving him the double case switched out watches and sent it off. fast forward to now, I was looking for a single travel case and came across one that I never use, I opened it up and it was like an incoming all over again. 
So now I know that I won't ever let it go.

Congrats! in advance for your 46mm Hammie


----------



## Shawnny

Time Collector said:


> I'm sorry to make it sound like that, but I was suppose to give my nephew a watch this summer for his High school graduation, when his family was at my house visiting I gave him a choice between a Seiko Sportura and my Hamiliton both of which he had expressed interest. My wife was suppose to send him the watch in June and knowing it was going I put it in a double watch case. Well unknown to me , my nephew changed his mind an wanted the Seiko, so my wife knowing I was giving him the double case switched out watches and sent it off. fast forward to now, I was looking for a single travel case and came across one that I never use, I opened it up and it was like an incoming all over again.
> So now I know that I won't ever let it go.
> 
> Congrats! in advance for your 46mm Hammie


No need to be sorry, just giving you a hard time. And, Thanks. It will be my first one.


----------



## Floydboy

My one and only


----------



## cprrckwlf

If everyone will indulge me the posting of one of my vintage pieces, this is one of my favorites and I'm not sure I've ever shared it. It doesn't make it outside of the watchbox as often as it should.

Mid-60s Hamilton Arthur. They made them starting in 65 or so and I think only until 68. 10k RGP, stainless back, 17j hand wind. Advertised as "shock-resistant", "anti-magnetic", "unbreakable mainspring", and "Waterproof-Dustproof with seals intact". Retail price with bracelet was $49.95, putting this clearly, or at least comparatively, into the budget category. Those were the days, huh?

This one came to me from a forum member last year, unbelievably NOS!

I am particularly fond of the 50s/60s space age font, and the linen dial which I haven't seen on a lot of models.

I still can't find the right band for it -- It's currently riding on an 80s-ish Hamilton Teju, for no other reason than it matches the rest of what I'm wearing today. I think I'd like something that tapers a bit more, it's awfully chunky by the lugs. Of course if I can ever find an original bracelet it will very quickly have a home.


----------



## JStyles

Just got this beauty in and I've already swapped the bracelet for a hirsche liberty strap. I LOVE this watch!


----------



## watchmego3000

JStyles said:


> Just got this beauty in and I've already swapped the bracelet for a hirsche liberty strap. I LOVE this watch!


Of course you love it today, it's FRIDAY. Wait til it says MONDAY. J/k, that is a sweet combo you've got.


----------



## JStyles

daschlag said:


> Of course you love it today, it's FRIDAY. Wait til it says MONDAY. J/k, that is a sweet combo you've got.


Haha, I may not be happy with it reminding me that it's Monday, but I'll always be happy watching that smooth second-hand sweep.

Thanks man, I have these forums to thank for showing me this watch/strap combo!


----------



## jeremydw




----------



## cprrckwlf

jeremydw said:


>


The new pilot pioneer auto chrono? What do you think of it? How about a more direct shot? It has that asymmetrical case and I've not seen a right wrist shot before (I also wear right).


----------



## jeremydw

cprrckwlf said:


> The new pilot pioneer auto chrono? What do you think of it? How about a more direct shot? It has that asymmetrical case and I've not seen a right wrist shot before (I also wear right).


Yeah. I actually got it on a whim. Just went to my local AD to look at a 3 hand Hamilton. Thought the watch looked awesome, bought it on the spot (trying to play catchup by selling others now), which is odd for me as I tend to NOT by new that often. Couldn't pass on it though, just really really liked it. So a month or so in, and I can say, I love it. It wears perfectly, and just looks awesome. Only complaint is the NATO strap it came on was just kind of so so, but at 22mm there are tons of options and it seems to wear anything well. Has quickly become my default watch, hard to describe why, but it just wears and looks great. Anyway, here's another shot per your request:


----------



## jeremydw

Another wrist shot from today:


----------



## Astro_train

What can I say. I hate seeing my watches on the winder.


----------



## gdest

jeremydw said:


> Another wrist shot from today:


Good shot! 
Very nice looking watch! 
Day window has to be on six. What do you think?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jeremydw

I agree, it's the only thing I am not truly fond of with the watch. Wish they would have taken that from the original as well; that being, no date .


----------



## gdest

jeremydw said:


> I agree, it's the only thing I am not truly fond of with the watch. Wish they would have taken that from the original as well; that being, no date .


No date like in the picture. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## loaferz

Finally got myself a decent watch after passing my comprehensive exams for grad school. Love it


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Here's one of my Hamiltons! 
To be precise, the one I have at the moment. 
I had Below Zero 1000
Cushion case Jazzmaster 
Pan Europ 
This us my second Pan Europ but I'm on the lookout for one specific model. 
It's Italian limited edition Chronograph and looks like this. 
I would like to buy it. 
If anyone has any ideas where, please let me know. 


Tx 



Roberto


----------



## Monocrom

jeremydw said:


> I agree, it's the only thing I am not truly fond of with the watch. Wish they would have taken that from the original as well; that being, no date .


Great looking watch. I like that it has a date feature, but that one just looks so incredibly odd in its positioning. White on black and at 6 would look much better.


----------



## cprrckwlf

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Here's one of my Hamiltons!
> To be precise, the one I have at the moment.
> I had Below Zero 1000
> Cushion case Jazzmaster
> Pan Europ
> This us my second Pan Europ but I'm on the lookout for one specific model.
> It's Italian limited edition Chronograph and looks like this.
> I would like to buy it.
> If anyone has any ideas where, please let me know.
> 
> Tx
> 
> Roberto


The "150 El Italia", beautiful watch and very limited. There were only 150 made, and, as far as I know they weren't available in the US. I think someone else thought the same in a thread we had on it some months back. Thread is here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/what-realistic-price-hamilton-chrono-h31-838743.html The OP didn't really know what he was looking at when he first saw it so the title is a little misleading and makes it hard to find. In any event, the last one I noticed for sale was on Chrono24. I'd start there and then move on to some of the European EBay sites. In my spare time I might poke around random Euro Hamilton AD websites, but the dealers would be a needle in a haystack and it's the type of thing I'd only do in idle moments -- instead of twiddling my thumbs or doodling. The US Ads are almost certainly a waste of time on this one, but maybe call some of the forum sponsors and see if anyone can help.

Best of luck.


----------



## Jumbo43519

my everyday piece


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## stevomcgee

Hamilton X-Patrol. I wasn't expecting to like this so much but it is amazing! The rubber strap is super comfortable and the clasp is flipping genius. Highly adjustable and very well thought out.


----------



## cprrckwlf

We don't see a lot of these here and mine doesn't actually make it out all that often. Even so, it is the single most commented upon watch that I own. Also, since I wear right, the shield shape takes on a slightly different look for me -- the point instead of the flat being hand-side.

The curved glass can be pretty brutal reflection wise when it's pointed straight up. Angled to read the face it isn't all that bad.


----------



## wwarren

cprrckwlf said:


> We don't see a lot of these here and mine doesn't actually make it out all that often. Even so, it is the single most commented upon watch that I own. Also, since I wear right, the shield shape takes on a slightly different look for me -- the point instead of the flat being hand-side.
> 
> The curved glass can be pretty brutal reflection wise when it's pointed straight up. Angled to read the face it isn't all that bad.


Very cool! Still, it's a hard watch for me to read, but I love it anyway.


----------



## cprrckwlf

wwarren said:


> Very cool! Still, it's a hard watch for me to read, but I love it anyway.


I went back and forth on wanting it for a long while before I came across a deal that was too good. Then, the first time I set it, I treated the long index at 1 as 12 -- with no date function it doesn't much matter -- but it was an accident. That 1/12 mixup made it near impossible to read. Once I put 12 straight up it became easy -- still slow (but not hard) to read the exact minute, but fine by the 5s. Then again, the original Ventura (I also have a quartz reissue) doesn't have the minute indices anyway, so it is kind of the same thing.


----------



## Lil' Foo

Hammy Khaki GMT with new Hirsch 100m waterproof leather!!!!!




























Enjoying the new shoes on a hump day Hammy!!

.


----------



## Shawnny

This is my first Hammy, a 46mm Khaki Pilot Auto. The strap is by Dustin of N80 and it's made from my own leather.


----------



## radenferdy

I love the strap, man!


----------



## Jeff_C

I love this watch but its so hard to get a good picture lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnj




----------



## Yannarelly

My Khaki Field Auto 38mm.


----------



## micahpop

Khaki Field Titanium


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## gnuyork

andrzejmakal said:


> View attachment 1265633


I _liked _because of the JoLida too.


----------



## andrzejmakal

gnuyork said:


> I _liked _because of the JoLida too.


Nice AnaLoquE combo indeed
Cheers


----------



## parkerpt

My first automatic watch: Khaki Navy Scuba Auto.


----------



## wwarren

parkerpt said:


> View attachment 1268569
> My first automatic watch: Khaki Navy Scuba Auto.


Nice first post, spiderman! Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## abzack




----------



## cprrckwlf

abzack said:


>


I love those 70s vertical day dates, one of my favorite designs of the Hamilton 60s/70s that I don't have a sample of.


----------



## shaneotool

didn't have any takers so I figured I'd start wearing the pilots chrono again


----------



## watchmego3000

shaneotool said:


> didn't have any takers so I figured I'd start wearing the pilots chrono again


Ever tried this on a leather strap?


----------



## Mike_Dowling

MrCCartel said:


> Yes they are vintage 1509 mechanical movements that i had cufflink backs soldered onto the back of the movements.
> 
> View attachment 1199728


These are awesome, name your price I want a pair!

After looking at this thread I want a Tachymiler and Pan Europ something fierce... Anytime I look at other watch brands I find two or three watches in the Hamilton lineup I much prefer. I love the Swiss ETA movements found in 5K+ watches coupled with wholly original designs for ~$1000.


----------



## Hendu615

My newly purchased X-Wind

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneotool

daschlag said:


> Ever tried this on a leather strap?


I haven't, but I've been thinking it would look nice on a thick black leather strap with white stitching. 
I'll probably pick up a strap like that at some point and try it out.


----------



## Shawnny

shaneotool said:


> I haven't, but I've been thinking it would look nice on a thick black leather strap with white stitching.
> I'll probably pick up a strap like that at some point and try it out.


Dark chocolate vintage ammo strap.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

Love the X-Wind, terrible picture I took this on a Blackberry, (yes I still use a Blackberry) but here's mine on a NATO:


----------



## Flipstar

New edition to the collection.

Hamilton AquaRiva Chronograph.


----------



## Jato




----------



## Shawnny

Flipstar said:


> View attachment 1271133
> View attachment 1271134
> View attachment 1271139
> View attachment 1271140
> 
> 
> New edition to the collection.
> 
> Hamilton AquaRiva Chronograph.


That watch reminds me of a classy pinstripe suit. I'll be it looks great in person.


----------



## shameless

75' W10 mechanical brit army issued before they went quartz


----------



## shameless

lucky watch said:


> *1975 G 10.
> 
> View attachment 1201048
> *


lovely! just posted mine same year- technically its a W10 not a G10


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## ffeelliixx

I'm back wearing Hamilton after a fairly long absence. This is my new Hamilton Flight Timer, among the best ana-digi designs I've ever seen.










sent from my Note 3


----------



## ffeelliixx

Flipstar said:


> View attachment 1271133
> View attachment 1271134
> View attachment 1271139
> View attachment 1271140
> 
> 
> New edition to the collection.
> 
> Hamilton AquaRiva Chronograph.


That thing is wild. I was eyeing it a while back but ended up with the Sea View Auto Chrono instead which shares some of the dial design.

sent from my Note 3


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## NedSchneebly

Finally spent my first day wearing my khaki field auto 42mm because I've been infatuated with wearing the hydroconquest. Love the hamilton too.










Also ordered a black leather strap for my ETO since the orange is just too much for me.


----------



## ffeelliixx

sent from my Note 3


----------



## Trespassers W

First post and my first Hamilton:


----------



## jatco

Here's a vintage piece..my Grandfather's Boulton, c 1941..


----------



## NedSchneebly

Put a black strap on my eto. Tried to purchase from watchbands.com, but everything is back ordered. Ended up going with an aftermarket brand from a catalog at a jeweler while they sized another watch for me. I think it looks great. The stock orange was just too much for me.


----------



## ffeelliixx

X-Wind mod.

sent from my Note 3


----------



## ORANGEm0ney




----------



## Hendu615

Just received my X-Copter

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cprrckwlf

Hendu615 said:


> Just received my X-Copter
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


That's one that I have been back and forth on for years now. If I may ask, how big is your wrist?


----------



## Hendu615

cprrckwlf said:


> That's one that I have been back and forth on for years now. If I may ask, how big is your wrist?


I have a 7" wrist. I had previously owned it on rubber but because its a little top heavy I was between two holes on the strap and after a year of going back and forth between the two strap holes I finally got tired of that and sold it. I always regretted it so I figured I'd try it on the bracelet and its a much better fit I love it!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendu615

Better angle of what it looks like on a 7" wrist.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeelliixx

Hendu615 said:


> I have a 7" wrist. I had previously owned it on rubber but because its a little top heavy I was between two holes on the strap and after a year of going back and forth between the two strap holes I finally got tired of that and sold it. I always regretted it so I figured I'd try it on the bracelet and its a much better fit I love it!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Did you consider punching an extra hole in the strap so you wouldn't have to sell the watch? I do that all the time.

sent from my Note 3


----------



## Hendu615

ffeelliixx said:


> Did you consider punching an extra hole in the strap so you wouldn't have to sell the watch? I do that all the time.
> 
> sent from my Note 3


If you've seen the Khaki Aviation rubber straps they have a double row of small square cut holes I knew I wouldn't be able to make it work without driving myself crazy...lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cprrckwlf

Hendu615 said:


> If you've seen the Khaki Aviation rubber straps they have a double row of small square cut holes I knew I wouldn't be able to make it work without driving myself crazy...lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Be thankful. For some of us it isn't a drive, but a putt.

7"? I vary from a bit below 6.5 to a bit above, weight dependent. At the moment, on the low end and everything is sliding around at its normal sizing. My largest is the air race (42) and I only really pull it off on the rubber straps with the curved ends right up against the case. If/when put the weight back on (properly this time) I'll reevaluate. Until then I think I shall live vicariously through other's x-copters.


----------



## Neeko

Hi, I'm looking for one just like this.....auto chrono with day & date....... your's looks good with the black strap.


----------



## Neeko

Hey Geoff, what the exact model designation of this great looking Hamilton? I like the bracelet but also a leather (or other) strap. Thanks.


----------



## cprrckwlf

Neeko said:


> Hi, I'm looking for one just like this.....auto chrono with day & date....... your's looks good with the black strap.





Neeko said:


> Hey Geoff, what the exact model designation of this great looking Hamilton? I like the bracelet but also a leather (or other) strap. Thanks.


With more than 1500 posts in this thread, and not having seen anyone named Geoff (at least in a few months) you'll need to give everyone a bit more to go on if you want any chance of getting more information. Try hitting the quote button at the bottom of a post, instead of just reply, or at least give us the post #s to look at.


----------



## LudoMC

I think he started from page 1 
There is a Geoff on post #20 from September 2008..!


----------



## Monocrom

I thought he was referring to our favorite moderator, geoffbot.


----------



## Jackie Treehorn

My now-departed Khaki King Scuba Automatic. Lost while dragging out a deer. I suppose a coyote, crow or packrat is hugged up to it now.










And my Khaki E.T.O. that's been, more or less, rebuilt by Hamilton/Swatch Group over the past six-and-a-half years of ownership.


----------



## Monocrom

Jackie Treehorn said:


> My now-departed Khaki King Scuba Automatic. Lost while dragging out a deer. I suppose a coyote, crow or packrat is hugged up to it now.


Did one of the springbars fail? A good NATO, Zulu, or RAF strap helps with retention of the watch.


----------



## cprrckwlf

Neeko said:


> Hi, I'm looking for one just like this.....auto chrono with day & date....... your's looks good with the black strap.





Neeko said:


> Hey Geoff, what the exact model designation of this great looking Hamilton? I like the bracelet but also a leather (or other) strap. Thanks.


Still don't know about the post with the black strap, but post #20 is an old Khaki Field Chrono. Not been made for a few years but they come up used periodically. Almost always with black faces, though. Classic Valjoux 7750 layout, and a favorite of mine. Plenty of companies have/do put out 7750s so there are other options.


----------



## Jackie Treehorn

Monocrom said:


> Did one of the springbars fail? A good NATO, Zulu, or RAF strap helps with retention of the watch.


No, I shot a deer on 11-3-13 and I took the watch off and placed it in my coat pocket while I field dressed the animal, but neglected to button the pocket. The watch fell out of the pocket somewhere between there and where I loaded the deer and my coat (which I was carrying) in the truck (a distance of about 300 yards). I've swept the area with a metal detector and looked for countless hours since and I'm at the point I'll just need to write it off and move on.


----------



## Monocrom

Jackie Treehorn said:


> No, I shot a deer on 11-3-13 and I took the watch off and placed it in my coat pocket while I field dressed the animal, but neglected to button the pocket. The watch fell out of the pocket somewhere between there and where I loaded the deer and my coat (which I was carrying) in the truck (a distance of about 300 yards). I've swept the area with a metal detector and looked for countless hours since and I'm at the point I'll just need to write it off and move on.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## QWatchQ

Hamilton Ross 1940, all original except for the strap which approximates the original and is of the period.


----------



## micahpop




----------



## Jeff_C

Love this watch

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryan030389

My new jazzmaster. Next up is a railroad chrono and then an open heart


----------



## Neeko

Hello all,

Wow, some awesome pics of really nice Hamilton watches here. I want to get one and am looking at 2 in particular. The closest Hamilton AD is about a 7hour drive through the mountains from me and they don't have either of the models I am looking for and can't order them as they are discontinued, so I have to order from Ashford (can I say that here? If not, sorry). Anyway, my choice is narrowed down to one of these :H71516137 - 3 sub-dials, Valjoux 7750 (I think), or the one I am leaning more towards - the H71566133 with 2 sub-dials at 12 and 6, and with the ETA H-21 high power reserve movement, but both models have the much desired (for me) day-date feature. Both are black dial with silver sub-dials. The price is about $100CDN apart with the ETA H-21 being the more expensive. Help! Please would someone tell me which would be the better choice and why, or which would be their preference and why. I would really appreciate the input.
Thanks!


----------



## Shawnny

Neeko said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Wow, some awesome pics of really nice Hamilton watches here. I want to get one and am looking at 2 in particular. The closest Hamilton AD is about a 7hour drive through the mountains from me and they don't have either of the models I am looking for and can't order them as they are discontinued, so I have to order from Ashford (can I say that here? If not, sorry). Anyway, my choice is narrowed down to one of these :H71516137 - 3 sub-dials, Valjoux 7750 (I think), or the one I am leaning more towards - the H71566133 with 2 sub-dials at 12 and 6, and with the ETA H-21 high power reserve movement, but both models have the much desired (for me) day-date feature. Both are black dial with silver sub-dials. The price is about $100CDN apart with the ETA H-21 being the more expensive. Help! Please would someone tell me which would be the better choice and why, or which would be their preference and why. I would really appreciate the input.
> Thanks!


Those would be just opinions. And, you know what they say about those. You need to think long and hard about what you want and make a decision based on that. I know it's an important decision. But, you know yourself a lot better then we do. You'll make the right choice.


----------



## Neeko

Yes, I realize opinions will certainly differ and I also know what they say about them.......but I was more interested in what folks have to say about in the newer (I think?) ETA -H21 movement which I understand is a version of the Valjoux 7750 vs the 7750 in the 3 sub-dial model.


----------



## //Napoleon//

Neeko said:


> Yes, I realize opinions will certainly differ and I also know what they say about them.......but I was more interested in what folks have to say about in the newer (I think?) ETA -H21 movement which I understand is a version of the Valjoux 7750 vs the 7750 in the 3 sub-dial model.


I have the jazzmaster auto chrono with the newer h-21 movement. It is essentially a slightly modified version of the 7750. H-21 has a longer power reserve of 60hours (7750 has ~42 hour power reserve). Also according to hamilton, it has improved accuracy. Oh yeah, the bridge of the movement is decorated with little 'H' characters


----------



## trendo

WWII teacup









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cprrckwlf

Neeko said:


> Yes, I realize opinions will certainly differ and I also know what they say about them.......but I was more interested in what folks have to say about in the newer (I think?) ETA -H21 movement which I understand is a version of the Valjoux 7750 vs the 7750 in the 3 sub-dial model.


I may never again buy a watch that doesn't have a second hand, so no 2 Register 12 and 6 H21 configuration for me.

Can we move this discussion into it's own thread? We are a bit off topic from "Show your Hamiltons" and you will likely get more answers and a better discussion if it is separated.

Just so I don't contribute too badly to the Hi-jack, I present you with the following shiny(s):

I've mentioned in a couple of posts that after buying my Thin-o-matic I went about tracking down an original that matched as closely as possible. Not sure if I've ever shown them, so here they are, side-by-side.









Note the Dauphine hands and the 12/3/6/9 arabic layout with long markers for the other hours and dot indices. As far as I could determine it's the only vintage model that matches up.

The vintage is a front loader and was a presentation watch: 20 years of service for an R L Bowman who worked for Roadway Express, presented in early 1970. Might have liked a clean back but (at the time) it proved impossible (or costly).

(The vintage is non-hacking, and I wasn't thinking when I set them to anticipate setting up the picture and waiting for the vintage to sweep around. I should have had those minute hands matched.)


----------



## Neeko

Thank you for the information, I appreciate it.


----------



## bookspinner

Just bought my very first Hamilton, I wish I could afford the automatic version but unfortunately it is way out of my budget. So I got myself the quartz version instead!


----------



## watchmego3000

bookspinner said:


> Just bought my very first Hamilton, I wish I could afford the automatic version but unfortunately it is way out of my budget. So I got myself the quartz version instead!
> 
> View attachment 1286059


Looks great! Very nice choice, you could do a lot worse for the money.


----------



## CristiT

My first Hammy


----------



## maverick007

The awesome Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT 2 in White with Ostrich leather strap.


----------



## jlondono77

Khaki Field Mechanical


----------



## shameless

falkland era 75' British army issue mechanical


----------



## dtstrombone

My first Hamilton. It's a JazzmasterMaestro Small Second Auto.


----------



## Pro Diver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luiz1978




----------



## CristiT

Have a nice day!


----------



## TeeRite

Here is mine that I just happen to be wearing today


----------



## Joe Ondish

Here's my new RailRoad Chrono I just picked up! First Hamilton and I'm loving it! Down the road I may pick up the Jazzmaster Open Heart model H32565735


----------



## Neeko

My new hammy!


----------



## gdest

It's my new H71416133. Bought it as H71416137 and installed original bracelet. In life it looks much better then on picture.
It's difficult to take good pictures because sapphire glass has no AR coating.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoRich




----------



## wwarren

gdest said:


> It's my new H71416133. Bought it as H71416137 and installed original bracelet. In life it looks much better then on picture.
> It's difficult to take good pictures because sapphire glass has no AR coating.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


That is an awesome model! I have the blue-dialed version...


----------



## bert69

My Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer 42mm


----------



## jatco

/\.. Very interesting Bert.. I like it..!!


----------



## JFingers

Look what came in the mail today... 2nd owner. Looks like it might be a keeper, though I'm probably going to swap out the strap, maybe for a riveted pilot, who knows?










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## BigAl80

Let me know if you ever wanna sell haha


----------



## CristiT

BigAl80 said:


> Let me know if you ever wanna sell haha


Just make as an unrejectable offer 

Now on a Nato strap:


----------



## Mfog

Here are some of mine from when it was an American company with in-house movements









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bert69

Watch this .....









My Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer 42mm


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## JFingers

I am really impressed with this one! Just splurged on a couple crown and buckle straps during their sale this weekend, I look forward to them arriving.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## aikidoka25

Managed to ask the AD to ordered for me, just got it few hours ago.








This is my first Hamilton, like it and already thinking to get a Khaki Pilot


----------



## Mike_Dowling




----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS!

Here is my first (and only) Hamilton (so far). It is a quartz piece, with the less common blue bezel and silver dial combination.

I didn't like the bracelet that came with the watch and swapped it out for a cracked leather bomber jacket strap with a genuine Hamilton deployment buckle.




























A real grab and go watch! 

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## zombaid

My first Hammy was the Pan-Europ I picked up in June. My second (but not last) is the Khaki Auto 40mm I just picked up today. Love them both!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cprrckwlf

Hah! Hamilton lume being what it is, and the Pan Europ being styled the way it is, I almost forget it can glow. Same for my Thin-o-matic, which has just the tiniest bit of lume in the hour and minute hands.


----------



## Jeff_C

Another pic of a fav...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mfog

76 years old and still going!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

Two if my favorite watches!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdest

Like this watch!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aikidoka25

Second Hamilton in a month because I couldn't resist a very good deal from an AD, although initially I wanted to get the model with a metal bracelet.

Hamilton H64715885


----------



## watchmego3000

You may already know this, they offer this model (black dial version) with a bracelet, so one can be purchased for your grey dial version.



aikidoka25 said:


> Second Hamilton in a month because I couldn't resist a very good deal from an AD, although initially I wanted to get the model with a metal bracelet.
> 
> Hamilton H64715885
> 
> View attachment 1305770


----------



## aikidoka25

daschlag said:


> You may already know this, they offer this model (black dial version) with a bracelet, so one can be purchased for your grey dial version.


I am thinking to do that. Any idea how much it cost? The sales from whom I got the watch it is not savvy enough, she is not sure how much but she said maybe max 150$


----------



## watchmego3000

I wish I knew, I own the same watch and would like a bracelet, too. Mine says hi:












aikidoka25 said:


> I am thinking to do that. Any idea how much it cost? The sales from whom I got the watch it is not savvy enough, she is not sure how much but she said maybe max 150$


----------



## warriorsociologist

^^^ Wonderful watch!


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## gdest

Some photos through microscope of Khaki Field Auto Chrono H71416133














































Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdest

More some pics with caliper:



























Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ochavez

Finally part of the Club! Hamilton was one of the brands on my "grail" list. Here is my Jazzmaster Auto Chrono


----------



## SinisterRaccoon

Loving the titanium bracelet, one of my new favorites

Yes, I am an Insidious Raccoon


----------



## davidtsee




----------



## Joshmuench

Hi everyone, long time lurker, first post with my Hamiltons. I've had my King Pilot for almost a year and just got the Blue Regatta this past weekend from 'Corky' (great experience) and swapped out the stock rubber strap with a blue and white stitch leather strap I've had from Crown & Buckle. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

Joshmuench said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker, first post with my Hamiltons. I've had my King Pilot for almost a year and just got the Blue Regatta this past weekend from 'Corky' (great experience) and swapped out the stock rubber strap with a blue and white stitch leather strap I've had from Crown & Buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on!


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## JFingers

On c&b leather before digging into some homemade gluten-free pizza.










Not sure yet if it's going to stay in rotation... Chasing a grail right now.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## elconquistador




----------



## Shawnny

elconquistador said:


>


Can you tell us about those? Because I've never seen Hamiltons like those before. Very nice!


----------



## andrzejmakal

elconquistador said:


>


Really nice collection. 
cheers


----------



## cprrckwlf

The 923 is really a beautiful movement. Are you doing the conversions or purchasing them? I don't know the movement sizes off-hand, what are the finished sizes? I only ever see 44 or so and up and so I've never looked into them further.


----------



## elconquistador

These are pocket watch conversions using 1920s to 1960s 10s pocket watches (917 / 921 / 945 / 923). During that time Hamilton made some of the best movements in the world in Lancaster, PA.

The first and the third in the lineup use the original Hamilton dials (refinished because of the orientation) and hands. The others use modern but classic dials and hands. Because the movements are large (but not too large) they make for great contemporary 42 to 45mm wristwatches.


----------



## Shawnny

elconquistador said:


> These are pocket watch conversions using 1920s to 1960s 10s pocket watches (917 / 921 / 945 / 923). During that time Hamilton made some of the best movements in the world in Lancaster, PA.
> 
> The first and the third in the lineup use the original Hamilton dials (refinished because of the orientation) and hands. The others use modern but classic dials and hands. Because the movements are large (but not too large) they make for great contemporary 42 to 45mm wristwatches.


I thought that was the case. So to speak. Do you do them yourself? I saw a guy at a gun show that was selling pocket watches with these movement. He wanted a lot of money for them. But, I have always wanted to do something like this. They are just so unique.


----------



## elconquistador

I have the movements serviced by a very experienced watchsmith, but everything else I do myself. I was inspired by RGM and his 921 / 923 conversions.


----------



## Shawnny

centurionavre said:


> Hi WUS!
> 
> Here is my first (and only) Hamilton (so far). It is a quartz piece, with the less common blue bezel and silver dial combination.
> 
> I didn't like the bracelet that came with the watch and swapped it out for a cracked leather bomber jacket strap with a genuine Hamilton deployment buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real grab and go watch!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


This is stunning!!


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## andrzejmakal

centurionavre said:


> Hi WUS!
> 
> Here is my first (and only) Hamilton (so far). It is a quartz piece, with the less common blue bezel and silver dial combination.
> 
> I didn't like the bracelet that came with the watch and swapped it out for a cracked leather bomber jacket strap with a genuine Hamilton deployment buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real grab and go watch!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Cool!
Cheers


----------



## Conky

andrzejmakal said:


> View attachment 1312699


That is very cool looking. Where did you get that strap? I'm going to have to get me one of those.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Conky said:


> That is very cool looking. Where did you get that strap? I'm going to have to get me one of those.



















These ones I got from local online auction service, but I believe there are lots of online places you can choose from many colors and combos. Bay, gnomonwatches etc
Cheers


----------



## aikidoka25

andrzejmakal said:


> View attachment 1312976
> 
> 
> Cheers


This one looks very nice


----------



## Mike_Dowling

andrzejmakal said:


> View attachment 1313033
> 
> 
> Cheers


I have this same exact setup on my X-Wind. I love my X-Wind on a NATO. I also have a blue Toshi Strap I put it on and it looks great.


----------



## ochavez

Another shot of my JazzMaster but this time on a very nice bracelet


----------



## goTomek

New acquisition and first Hamilton at all.
Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Chrono, #H71416137


















Is fantastic, came in very good condition and I'm delighted


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## CristiT




----------



## Neeko

Hi everyone,

Here is a pic of my Hamilton Khaki Field on a black leather strap that I replaced the bracelet with.



















Here it is on the bracelet and how I purchased it;


----------



## Nicolas

My first Hamilton, just got it yesterday.


----------



## kmangino47

New today Intra-Matic 38mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshmuench

New strap from Crown & Buckle just arrived today for my Regatta.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny K.

Khaki Officer Auto
just got it, i'm delighted


----------



## kmangino47

Intra matic on hirsch burgandy strap, makes gold case pop!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmangino47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QWatchQ

Hamilton Keith 14k gold circa 1951


----------



## gdest

Another picture of my watch I very like!










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moon Mullins

*Hamilton JazzMaster Cushion Automatic

*


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## Dschittone

Here's my new Hamilton! Khaki Automatic Chrono w/ H21 Movement. It's the 42mm one and the size, weight, and band are absolutely perfect. Only have this one day so far, so it's hard to tell how the time keeping is as it needs to settle for a few months. But so far so good! Going to be hard to take this one off the wrist! Classy, casual, sporty, great for almost any occasion IMO.


----------



## Watchnut12




----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## Andrejk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## andrzejmakal

And Happy New Year!


----------



## CristiT

@andrzejmakal : 2000 pcs puzzle? 
good luck!


----------



## andrzejmakal

CristiT said:


> @andrzejmakal : 2000 pcs puzzle?
> good luck!


aha almost there!


----------



## CristiT

Wau, really great!
I wait for the last piece to congratulate you! 

PS: really nice hamy also and very inspired pictures!


----------



## Loco

Just picked this up yesterday as an early birthday present to me, it's in March but what the hell I couldn't wait.








It is the new for 2013 Jazzmaster Regulator.

Dean


----------



## Weisoseis

My Viewmatic on a beaver strap.

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## CristiT

Happy New Year!


----------



## drdas007

Happy New Year everyone!

Hamilton Field Chronograph H65412133


----------



## SleepOm

38mm Intra-Matic


----------



## andrzejmakal

Wow looks really nice!


----------



## wwarren

drdas007 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Hamilton Field Chronograph H65412133
> 
> View attachment 1329564


Nice! I have one of those!


----------



## Jawnzer

Hamilton Jazzmaster Rose Gold. Bought this sexy watch a few weeks ago, love it:










Found a matching rose gold deployment clasp and installed it myself









When I first bought it:


----------



## SFKLR

Got a spring-bar tool and my first NATO strap for xmas. Perfect stocking stuffers.


----------



## jas1978

I felt like experimenting.

I took the Hamilton Khaki 38mm Mechanical and put it into the case of a Khaki 38mm Auto. I like the simpleness of the face and hands and the polish of the case.

I do like the original brushed case of the Mechanical watch, but when I'm at work I do like wearing a watch with a shiny case. It just pops out a bit more and looks more professional.








This is the see-through case back of the Khaki 38mm Auto. The actual movement is the 2804-2. I used the case adapter of the Auto so the Mechanical would fit snug in the case.


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

on a strap i made


----------



## t1234y

Newly registered but many year lurker to the forums. Here's a pic of my 1st Hamilton: a Khaki Air Race GMT purchased off the forums.


----------



## markdavey

Here's my auto chrono










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## i-pap

Hamilton Spirit of Liberty. So beautiful.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega_556

My Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 42mm, H705450


----------



## CristiT




----------



## Mediocre

My first Hamilton...


----------



## mikegoldnj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamelJockey

CristiT said:


> View attachment 1341979


what model # is this? this is gorgeous!


----------



## rain125

BelowZero


----------



## CristiT

CamelJockey said:


> what model # is this? this is gorgeous!


Thanks. It is the Hamilton Khaki GMT the limited edition for Harrison Ford and his ecological campaign.
I am glad you like it.


----------



## Alec J

A great value in my opinion.


----------



## CristiT

Sure it is. I am also looking for a similar one.


----------



## rileyd5

Trying a new black strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isfuzz

Here's is my favorite Hamilton


----------



## m0rt

I now have two Hamiltons \o/


----------



## Daley347

Khaki Pilot Pioneer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossdal

jas1978 said:


> I felt like experimenting.
> 
> I took the Hamilton Khaki 38mm Mechanical and put it into the case of a Khaki 38mm Auto. I like the simpleness of the face and hands and the polish of the case.
> 
> I do like the original brushed case of the Mechanical watch, but when I'm at work I do like wearing a watch with a shiny case. It just pops out a bit more and looks more professional.
> View attachment 1333159
> 
> 
> This is the see-through case back of the Khaki 38mm Auto. The actual movement is the 2804-2. I used the case adapter of the Auto so the Mechanical would fit snug in the case.
> View attachment 1333160
> 
> View attachment 1333161


This is the coolest thing since corn flakes!!! Love it!!! Does it hold the 10 ATM of the Auto case?


----------



## jas1978

Fossdal said:


> This is the coolest thing since corn flakes!!! Love it!!! Does it hold the 10 ATM of the Auto case?


Thanks!
I don't take that watch into the water except for washing my hands, and no problem so far. It should hold up to the 10 ATM as long as the case back was sealed correctly.


----------



## gdest

Some pictures of Khaki Field Auto Chrono. 

























Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pronstar

^^^ Looks like my first Hammy is the same as yours LOL
Khaki Field Auto Chrono 3828

I fell in love with it, and worked a trade for some pieces that I just fell out of love with, and never wore.

Mine is a few years old, Valjoux 7750 movement, really nice watch and great value.


----------



## gdest

Time to take another picture. 
Yeah, it's same watch. 38mm









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcelotw79

Just came in today and first order of business: replace the steel for leather.....thank you Le Vive jewelry for the great deal!

From Marcelo's iPhone


----------



## pronstar

^^^ very nice.
I just ordered a Hirsch Rally strap for mine, I'll post pics when it comes in.


----------



## stevomcgee

marcelotw79 said:


> Just came in today and first order of business: replace the steel for leather.....thank you Le Vive jewelry for the great deal!
> 
> From Marcelo's iPhone


I really miss mine. I had this one and the silver dial version, both really great Hammy chronos. Congrats!


----------



## marcelotw79

stevomcgee said:


> I really miss mine. I had this one and the silver dial version, both really great Hammy chronos. Congrats!


These are beautiful watches - I am in love with this watch!

From Marcelo's iPhone


----------



## marcelotw79

pronstar said:


> ^^^ very nice.
> I just ordered a Hirsch Rally strap for mine, I'll post pics when it comes in.


Would send me a pic once you get the new strap? This strap is from my Bulova watch until I get a leather band. The OEM leather band costs $120 and I am debating if I should get the OEM strap?

From Marcelo's iPhone


----------



## Fossdal

Cool! Have you kept the Crown of the Automatic? This is what I have been looking for, I think I will just buy both watches brand new and have a watchmaker do the job and preassuretest it. It is still a cheap way of getting the exact watch I want. Ever so thankful!


----------



## ivotedale

Somewhat of a re-post; first timer w/ the Khaki King II on a NATO!









Can't decide whether to go with a nice dressy oiled leather or stay w/ a current black NATO. Sitting at a keyboard for 8+ hrs a day is more comfortable on a NATO though!


----------



## gdest

10:08:36









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CristiT




----------



## pifarata

My two hamilton watches 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobby123

My new Hamilton (and first) ,cat for reference


----------



## sneer




----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## 20100

Wearing my Hammy today










more pics here:
Hamilton Viewmatic


----------



## KUNISMAN

Christmas present...unfortunately it runs on electrons. :-(
Ditched the OEM strap in favor to a Di-modell...just think it suits it better.


----------



## jatco

Nice looking bunch of Hamiltons here....


----------



## Sigfortunata

My Officers Field Automatic on a selection of straps


----------



## jatco

Sigfortunata said:


> My Officers Field Automatic on a selection of straps
> View attachment 1362419
> View attachment 1362421
> View attachment 1362422
> View attachment 1362423
> View attachment 1362424


.
I like...!!..|>


----------



## ivotedale

Another pseudo re-post, had to post since I was surprised w/ a box of Dunkin' donuts today at my desk:


----------



## sharkman1234

3 Recent pick ups and my first Hamiltons -


----------



## Joeypeeps




----------



## philliaj

H


----------



## pifarata

. On the new hirsch








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbe

Here is the sis in laws stunning jazzzzzz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CristiT

I love it. What model is?


----------



## neurogenesis

38mm Khaki. Probably dirt common, here.


----------



## gigel113

Good looking watch, but I like it better together with a stainless steel fountain pen alongside it:


----------



## CristiT

Wau, gigel113, nice pic indeed. Congratulation!


----------



## DeskDiverMike

Hammy TOM 38!


----------



## Vagos

X-mach for me!


----------



## Hamilton4Real

Hello there!...I've followed this site/forum for a while and thought I'd finally post. My last name is Hamilton, so these are the only timepieces I wear. These are the 5 Hammy's I've ended up with. The only one I'm after now is possibly a X-Landing or a PVD X-Wind. I regret selling the Regatta, but I'm happy with the current collection.

ETO Gunmetal (my only quartz)
BelowZero
X-Copter (bracelet from Seaview)
X-Mach
Jazzmaster Seaview (BJ Strap/Ken Griffey)

Cheers!


----------



## QWatchQ

1941 Hamilton Cushion back from servicing.


----------



## KBK Racing

New strap arrived today


----------



## stevomcgee

KBK Racing said:


> New strap arrived today


Nice!!!

I thought about this exact combo when I had mine. What do you think so far? The leather looks stiff but good quality.


----------



## Jonbe

Wearing tonight and thinking maybe a new strap

Suggestions ideas ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cprrckwlf

Jonbe said:


> Wearing tonight and thinking maybe a new strap
> 
> Suggestions ideas ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The lug holes are in a strange place -- even for the non-flush OEM straps, such as the orange gator pattern (which I have and never use). Mine started life on the same strap you've got yours on but now lives on the orange rubber instead. I've stopped trying to view it as anything other than one of the greatest sport/casual/travel watches ever.


----------



## mbott

Simple, clean and mine.


----------



## Jonbe

cprrckwlf said:


> The lug holes are in a strange place -- even for the non-flush OEM straps, such as the orange gator pattern (which I have and never use). Mine started life on the same strap you've got yours on but now lives on the orange rubber instead. I've stopped trying to view it as anything other than one of the greatest sport/casual/travel watches ever.


My partner has the exact same watch with the orange alligator strap she love it I was trying not to be the same it's odd when couples have same stuff lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendu615

My X-Wind on Staib Mesh









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonMan23

First one, finally got it after 3 week back order off Jomashop.. Have a feeling that won't be my last..

Khaki Field Automatic H70555533


----------



## GeorgePV

Here is my Jazzmaster Cushion Chrono. So cool, UFOs are coming down to take it away!


----------



## watchme42

Heres mine.


----------



## Rotzy

watchme42 said:


> Heres mine.


watchme42: That watch is beautiful. What model is that?


----------



## wwarren

Khaki Navy Pioneer Auto
model H78465553


----------



## bookspinner

watchme42 said:


> Heres mine.


I've been keeping an eye on this watch ever since wornandwound.com reviewed it. May I know if the watch has anti-reflective sapphire? I think the watch looks even better with black leather strap, but I only see the silver dial paired with brown leather in the official website.


----------



## watchme42

bookspinner said:


> I've been keeping an eye on this watch ever since wornandwound.com reviewed it. May I know if the watch has anti-reflective sapphire? I think the watch looks even better with black leather strap, but I only see the silver dial paired with brown leather in the official website.


I have both the brown and black straps. I think both look good. The black to me is for more dress and the brown if for everyday wear.
It doesn't have the anti-reflective sapphire. I think if it did it would take away from the beautiful blue hands it displays. 
Its a great watch, if you decide to get one ask the shop to throw in the black stap. O just so you know the straps are alittle on the stiff side.


----------



## BDIC

The beast just came in !!!!


----------



## Shawnny

watchme42 said:


> Heres mine.





wwarren said:


> Khaki Navy Pioneer Auto
> model H78465553


That is very nice!


----------



## CerealK

Khaki Aviation Auto H76665835


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## ChuckW




----------



## hoangvisuals

Here is my Pioneer Pilot Auto Chronograph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhightower77

> Hello all! My mother was given this watch as a gift and I'm trying to determine the age and any other info the professionals of this forum may have. I appreciate any info you can provide


----------



## jhightower77

Here is a shot of the band


----------



## jlondono77

Field Auto:


----------



## Mark355




----------



## BombFish

Posted from another WRUW thread. I just loved seeing the coincidence


----------



## gigel113

Not mine, but it really makes my finger feel itchy to pull the trigger


----------



## milo dinosaur

After 3 weeks of waiting, it's finally here!!


----------



## mav616

Navy Khaki...


----------



## Ron521

My Field Automatic 36mm, on a generic resin strap.


----------



## CristiT

gigel113 said:


> Not mine, but it really makes my finger feel itchy to pull the trigger


Really nice intra-matic. I will have one someday but right now I am enjoying my Legend Diver.


----------



## keysmaster

My Hamilton Khaki Field - H70555533


----------



## CristiT

keymaster, I like your watch and the strap it has. It is the original strap?


----------



## Turkzee

sent using digital smoke


----------



## keysmaster

CristiT said:


> keymaster, I like your watch and the strap it has. It is the original strap?


thanks Cristi.
I bought the watch from Olfert&Co from Germany. They are qualified Hamilton distributors, and the strap is original. It has also the Hamilton and model number crafted on the inside.
Also the metal buckle on the strap has Hamilton crafted in it.
Since it is a hard leather strap, it was a bit weird to use it in the first 2 days (also I never had leather strap), but after that, the leather got smoother and it feels very nice on the hand now.


----------



## Shapi22

Well, I finally joined the club. My new Hammy Khaki Team Earth just arrived today. Other than it being extremely difficult to photograph, I absolutely love it.


----------



## Ham2

Khaki pioneer


----------



## CerealK




----------



## Dapper

Mount Vernon...



Team Earth...


----------



## hoangvisuals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay23

Just arrived


----------



## Balsamic Chutney

First time post . . . and my first Hamilton! Just arrived today. Hamilton Khaki Navy UTC Auto.


----------



## oak1971

Pardon my crap photo, lighting is bad in here.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

A great watch with a less great breakfast


----------



## vzan

Jazzmaster Cushion H36515135, looks bigger in the picture.


----------



## ivotedale

Took a weekend hitting the craps tables in Vegas with the Khaki King


----------



## goTomek

Just arrived, Hamilton Khaki Navy #H77515343


----------



## daument

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1264.photobucket.com/user/daument/media/photo1.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Pro Diver

New shoes for this one...Di-Modell rally black leather strap...


----------



## iLiveWithWatches

My first hamilton and definitely not my last...


----------



## iLiveWithWatches

Better picture...


----------



## anaplian

20100 said:


> Wearing my Hammy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics here:
> Hamilton Viewmatic


Mate, those photos are fabulous. If I didn't have a Tissot Visodate I'd be sorely tempted to buy a Viewmatic.


----------



## ItsAdam1

Jonbe said:


> Wearing tonight and thinking maybe a new strap
> 
> Suggestions ideas ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


which model is this? I've always wanted one on an matching orange strap...


----------



## Jonbe

ItsAdam1 said:


> which model is this? I've always wanted one on an matching orange strap...


My gf has the one with the orange croc strap lol the model is khaki race

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## liviulasc

My first Hami...


----------



## jas1978

Hamilton Khaki Chrono 38mm.

I don't like the original strap this one came with. Bought a Hirsch Liberty strap. I like it a lot. And the buckle has an "H" on it, which is convenient since I'm using it on a Hamilton watch


----------



## Scandinavian

This is mine, 2 and a half moths old. Model is Jazzamster Maestro 41mm with movement H21, based on Valjoux 7750 with increased power reserve 60hrs.


----------



## cprrckwlf

Jonbe said:


> My gf has the one with the orange croc strap lol the model is khaki race
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Actually Air Race. Or the full name (except I never get it in the right order): hamilton khaki navy air race gmt. Anyway, mine was my first real watch, as I've written about elsewhere. Here it is on the orange rubber strap (I also have the black that I purchased it on and the orange croc pattern which I don't really ever use):


----------



## Neeko

I changed over my black rivet strap to a nice Hadley Roma tan on my Hammy.....I think it looks very classy! What are the thoughts of you Hammy and other brand watch owners?


----------



## jatco

Love that strap.. Looks great on the Ham as well...


----------



## Uwe W.

Nothing like an interesting strap change to completely change the look of a watch.


----------



## Neeko

Thanks guys, I am very pleased with how it looks and feels. This particular color and style strap is a favorite of mine, it's versatile and should work with a variety of watches.


----------



## crosswind




----------



## CerealK




----------



## E52

hi @ all, 
i wanna to participate !!! With my first hamilton






and one older photo


do you think mesh look nice?? or I must put back the original strap?
Best regards
E52


----------



## E52

sorry, wrong typing
the old photo is the first one
E52


----------



## rileyd5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Collector

On the fence about selling it


----------



## erebus

New nylon strap from Crown & Buckle:


----------



## Kid_A

Very nice indeed...



erebus said:


> New nylon strap from Crown & Buckle:


----------



## guzzijason

Hi everyone - new forum member here. Here's my X-Wind in rose gold. Normally, I prefer stainless to gold tone watches, but this one really struck me when I first saw it. When the original faux carbon fiber strap wore out, I replaced it with an identical strap, except with a croc pattern, which I like *much* more than the faux carbon.










__Jason

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1

The Rare Blue Hammy Navy


----------



## pronstar

Put a Hirsch Rally Strap on my Hammy.


----------



## Kid_A

what's the diameter of the watch? looks great.


Loco said:


> Just picked this up yesterday as an early birthday present to me, it's in March but what the hell I couldn't wait.
> View attachment 1329227
> 
> 
> It is the new for 2013 Jazzmaster Regulator.
> 
> Dean


----------



## Uwe W.

Kid_A said:


> what's the diameter of the watch? looks great.


The Regulator uses a 42 mm case. Wish it was bigger, because I really want one.


----------



## arvinz

Hey bud,

I got the exact same watch and was wondering where you got the strap? I've been looking for one like that to replace the original.



guzzijason said:


> Hi everyone - new forum member here. Here's my X-Wind in rose gold. Normally, I prefer stainless to gold tone watches, but this one really struck me when I first saw it. When the original faux carbon fiber strap wore out, I replaced it with an identical strap, except with a croc pattern, which I like *much* more than the faux carbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __Jason
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

^ Who the neck is, "Bud"? Lol!


----------



## ffeelliixx

guzzijason said:


> Hi everyone - new forum member here. Here's my X-Wind in rose gold. Normally, I prefer stainless to gold tone watches, but this one really struck me when I first saw it. When the original faux carbon fiber strap wore out, I replaced it with an identical strap, except with a croc pattern, which I like *much* more than the faux carbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __Jason
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here's my slightly different X-Wind Rose Gold & PVD with gold bezel and non-carbon fiber dial. I've got the same croc grain strap as you and agree it's a great strap.


----------



## guzzijason

I replied to a pm from arvinz with the info, but in case anyone else is looking for that strap, you can just google the part number H600776128 to find sources.

Cheers,

__Jason

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ddcronk

Not a great photo but a great watch - Hamilton Seaview:


----------



## Robot L337

I felt like Ryan Gosling all day today. I really like that movie 'Drive'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenjichui

Scandinavian said:


> This is mine, 2 and a half moths old. Model is Jazzamster Maestro 41mm with movement H21, based on Valjoux 7750 with increased power reserve 60hrs.


Always love white dial! This is nice.

But hammy seems to have little white dial to choose from?
many model I like end up found out it's actually a silver tone one..

I know the khaki field has white too..
anyone one can share more white dial hammy?

Here is my 44mm big guy.
(pls ignore the time, I seldom adjust it exactly)


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## wwarren




----------



## Gunnar23

Here's my new king...trying it out on nylon and the bracelet:


----------



## Chris B Duck

Not the best pic of my three Hammies, but you get the general idea...


----------



## GeorgeMachorro

My new Hamilton!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dudubjd

Hello buddy, I have the same watch and I would like to buy a leather band like yours.. could you send me where you bought it? thanks


----------



## MrGatsby

King Scuba on mesh!


----------



## Kid_A

great watch and absolutelly awesome straps. That alligator and ostrich - Hirsch or Rios?


Chris B Duck said:


> View attachment 1443949
> 
> 
> Not the best pic of my three Hammies, but you get the general idea...


----------



## Jsunn

Here's my first Hamilton, Khaki King


----------



## ffeelliixx




----------



## trendo

Wearing this guy today, king on rubber deployant.


----------



## wrist.time

Wearing this pre-loved Khaki Field Auto titanium I just got in. Looks great on a nato, I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiger-rider

My new Khaki Navy Pioneer:


----------



## elconquistador

7 freshly overhauled movements. So many possibilities.


----------



## don2002

My first hamilton... like it a lot!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## russny2000

Paneurop LTD. Happy Sunday everybody.


----------



## Jeff_C

I love this watch. Its so opposite of most of my collection. ...great watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shawnny

elconquistador said:


> 7 freshly overhauled movements. So many possibilities.


OMG, I'd love to have one of those in something!


----------



## gdest

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## E52

my only hami. Pan Europ LE

yesterday


today


best regards
E52


----------



## ffeelliixx

wrist.time said:


> Wearing this pre-loved Khaki Field Auto titanium I just got in. Looks great on a nato, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. This one looks great!


----------



## ffeelliixx

Seaview Auto Chrono.


----------



## Darkwan

First post: 







Hamilton Khaki.


----------



## argilag




----------



## E52

E52


----------



## Robotaz

E52 said:


> my only hami. Pan Europ LE
> 
> yesterday


That is a beautiful watch with a great movement!

Doesn't Mr. Romers have one of these? Seems like I remember a little showing off at some point.


----------



## Robotaz

ffeelliixx said:


> Seaview Auto Chrono.


Striking wrist shot. I never guessed from stock photos that the watch looked THAT good. Enjoy that badboy.


----------



## Darkwan

Wearing my Pan Europ today.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## Kid_A

what a massive piece!


Darkwan said:


> Wearing my Pan Europ today.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

absolutelly awesome combination with the brown strap. Is it genuine croco?


argilag said:


>


----------



## Doom

And there you go...


----------



## Gunnar23

Doom said:


> And there you go...
> 
> View attachment 1462074


So THATS what broken sapphire looks like.... 

Sorry to hear


----------



## E52

Robotaz said:


> That is a beautiful watch with a great movement!


thank you for the comment. Yes, it is
Best regards
E52


----------



## wwarren

Doom said:


> And there you go...
> 
> View attachment 1462074


That's unfortunate. How did it happen?


----------



## Doom

wwarren said:


> That's unfortunate. How did it happen?


Slipped out of my fingers while taking it off my wrist. Like buttered toast it landed face down on the kitchen tile. There was a sickening snap as the crystal shattered.

womp womp.


----------



## richnyc

Doom said:


> Slipped out of my fingers while taking it off my wrist. Like buttered toast it landed face down on the kitchen tile. There was a sickening snap as the crystal shattered.
> 
> womp womp.


Ouch Hope the sapphire replacement isn't too expensive. I broke my iPhone just like that two years ago... With watches I had more luck, so far, knock on wood


----------



## Shawnny

I did that once. I then made it a point to never put on or take a watch off over a hard surface.


----------



## 325xia

An old Hamilton of mine.


----------



## Ragnoti

Hello guys. I'm new here. Excuse me because my english is not so good 

I love hamilton watches. Now you can see mine hamis





































And that's all.

Thaks

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrOpPoInT1110

I picked up my first Hamilton recently- the Khaki Action Diver. Absolutely love it so far. Keeps excellent time and the fit and finish is great...bracelet is well made too which is overlooked on some other brands I've found. Definitely wont be my last Hamilton.




























Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Joining the 'Hamilton Club' I guess for the first time....from the bank account today - physically in my hands, in a few weeks after shipping from US seller to my Sister in San Diego who is bringing it in 3 weeks when my Daughter is Graduating from Bryn Mawr College outside Philadelphia . . . .Cheers, S

*PS: This Hamilton Watch is Like the Bond Film Girl: 'Patina Galore' !!!*


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## E52

Best regards
E52


----------



## Robotaz

View attachment 1470462


----------



## say76

Hamilton Air Race

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conky

andrzejmakal said:


> View attachment 1461115
> 
> 
> View attachment 1461117


Sheez, does that watch not look good on any band? Wow!


----------



## madridgeback

Hi chaps I have decided my next watch is going to be a Hamilton on leather can anyone suggest a good place to look? I quite like the khaki king with black face cheers Tony.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

madridgeback said:


> Hi chaps I have decided my next watch is going to be a Hamilton on leather can anyone suggest a good place to look? I quite like the khaki king with black face cheers Tony.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


Tony, I'd start a new thread in the Hamilton forum to get better results. Plus, we'll get way off task in this thread if we try to help you. Good luck!


----------



## madridgeback

Thanx

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveSignal

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto, the newest addition to my watch collection. I love it!


----------



## ShaggyDog

My Jazzmaster Square on a watchadoo.


----------



## Jsunn

Here is my Khaki King on my new NATO strap.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendu615

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355




----------



## Igor_DB

My first pic.


----------



## elconquistador




----------



## WatchesinIL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

pretty cool.....allow it some nice croco strap!!!


elconquistador said:


>


----------



## csmart1152

New addition. Just got it today

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Beauty!


----------



## Kid_A

wow, this is awesome piece....



csmart1152 said:


> New addition. Just got it today
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## WrnrG

Hello guys, I just got this one yesterday. This is my grail watch and I'm very happy with it. Khaki Conservation Auto Chrono. Haven't really seen this model around the forum.



















Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## breitlingso08

X-wind On BJ STRAPS 100 year old ammo


----------



## Jstewart1012

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grayt

Khaki field titanium on a hike

Sent from my Motorola StarTac using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren




----------



## gdest

Khaki Field Auto Chrono at night 
60 seconds exposure 








Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlane81

My new 40mm Jazzmaster Viewmatic. Love this watch! Been wearing it everyday for the last two weeks.


----------



## skw

Just picked up my Khaki Field 42mm today from the AD.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGrant

Great looking watches guys. I am new to the forum, but not new to Hamilton. Here are some pics of my first that I got in 2006 on a couple straps I made. Still one of my favorite watches. Cheers!


----------



## ameyers6

not very nice but here they are


----------



## m0rt

Finally I got hold of a Khaki Pilot Pioneer, alas not on bracelet and there's no AD in Sweden, but I'm communicating with Swatch Group. Meanwhile, I got a Nato. \o/


----------



## zackinaus

A modern one first










Then a rare one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igor_DB

My Hamilton Aquariva:


----------



## ffeelliixx

Igor_DB said:


> My Hamilton Aquariva:
> View attachment 1512928


Love this one!

sent from my Note 3


----------



## sidakumar

Finally found the hamilton of my dreams: the flight timer, modern, practical, and beautiful


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igor_DB

I love the American spirit!!!

My "lord" 









Hami QNE:









More "Aqua"


----------



## E52

blue life



Best regards
E52


----------



## mike416

Field officer auto









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk

On a hadley roma 915

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## kawalaser




----------



## bookspinner

Too beautiful for words~


----------



## Kid_A

this one rocks!


E52 said:


> blue life
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> E52


----------



## E52

Kid_A said:


> this one rocks!


Thank you Sir !

Lovely watch  
Best regards
E52


----------



## Mido

Re-joined!

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveHamiltons

My new H32665131 Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic! I am in love.


----------



## zackinaus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

zackinaus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

New strap!










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

1942 Hamilton ORD, 1958 Hamilton Accumatic V, and 2013 Pilot Pioneer, respectively.














































Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

That chrono is lovely 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

madridgeback said:


> That chrono is lovely
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


 Thanks, man!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless

75' pre quartz military issued


----------



## JP71624

That's sweet!


----------



## madridgeback

Is that standard size? It looks quite big for a vintage

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

madridgeback said:


> Is that standard size? It looks quite big for a vintage
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


Is that question for me?
If so, the chrono model is a new one.
If not, ignore me.


----------



## madridgeback

No sorry JP was for shameless on the pre quartz military

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## minty mushroom

Wearing this guy today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlane81




----------



## DocJekl

I bought this one last year. Harrison Ford Conservation Chronograph Limited Ed with H31 (base Valjoux 7750).


----------



## rileyd5

Trying a green nato today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elfonzo

Here are some of the builds I made with antique Hamilton PW engines. Most no longer in my possession.



































and lastly, made for personal use with the permission of Hamilton SA (due to the name on the front)


----------



## madridgeback

Cool looking watches


----------



## Shawnny

elfonzo said:


> Here are some of the builds I made with antique Hamilton PW engines. Most no longer in my possession.


Those are very nice! This one is my favorite.


----------



## kornel91




----------



## DocJekl

elfonzo said:


> Sure


Do you build watches for a living? You should because those are all stunning looking watches! I don't even know how a person begins a project like that.


----------



## argilag




----------



## E52

2 weeks old photo, (and) today watch ;-)


Best regards
E52


----------



## vkuong

#6311









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnNY1111

Khaki Auto on today


----------



## ScruffyXD

Khaki X-Wind


----------



## argilag




----------



## vazmari09




----------



## Kid_A

iconic item) 


argilag said:


>


----------



## madridgeback

Ooo I want one


----------



## Sean McCarthy

My first venture in to "better" watches. Set it last week when I got it and its +2 sec right now. I'm fairly impressed!


----------



## E52

Hi to all
and today, this is THE watch





best regards
E52


----------



## wrist.time

Field titanium today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal8500

Just got this a couple of days ago and it feels good to own a Hammy again. Some watches look better in pictures than they do for real, that's NOT the case with this watch. It's definitely much prettier up close and "in the steel."


----------



## ceascucuc

Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE


----------



## DocJekl

larryganz said:


> I bought this one last year. Harrison Ford Conservation Chronograph Limited Ed with H31 (base Valjoux 7750).


I'm seeing so many great looking Hammies that I wish I hadn't gone down from three to just the one. I bought a Jazzmaster GMT on May 1st and it broke in only 3 weeks, and I was able to return it. Then I traded my SS khaki date field watch for a Lumnox Colormark white dial right before father's day. Since then I've bought a couple of used Rolex GMTs instead, plus three Omegas. There's nothing left to buy another Hamilton right now.

Here is my poor GMT, may he/she rest in peace.


----------



## watchmego3000

larryganz said:


> ... may *he/she* rest in peace.


You never checked?!?


----------



## Monocrom

daschlag said:


> You never checked?!?


*ALL* watches are "she."

(I'm not wearing a dude on my wrist.)


----------



## eduardoll

andrzejmakal said:


> View attachment 1359887


hi guys, where can I find this nato strap? Thanks!


----------



## Uwe W.

eduardoll said:


> hi guys, where can I find this nato strap? Thanks!


1. Go to google.com
2. Type "yellow black nato strap watch" in the search box
3. Take your pick from the dozens of hits


----------



## Shawnny

Uwe W. said:


> 1. Go to google.com
> 2. Type "yellow black nato strap watch" in the search box
> 3. Take your pick from the dozens of hits


Haha, I was thinking the same. Except, I though it was dark blue.


----------



## jatco

Cal8500 said:


> Just got this a couple of days ago and it feels good to own a Hammy again. Some watches look better in pictures than they do for real, that's NOT the case with this watch. It's definitely much prettier up close and "in the steel."


I really like that piece.. Simplistic.. yet, Classic...!!
Kudos..!!


----------



## JP71624

ceascucuc said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE
> 
> View attachment 1553479


What size is this piece?


----------



## JP71624

I'll be the spoiler and post an old Hammy, just a crystal away from being ready to go!


----------



## Cal8500

jatco said:


> I really like that piece.. Simplistic.. yet, Classic...!!
> Kudos..!!


Thanks. I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## wmf

Picked up this lovely pre-owned Pan Europ and cannot take it off.


----------



## Tourbillion87




----------



## JP71624

'58 Accumatic V


----------



## Bryant11

Here is my Hamilton Scuba Auto!


----------



## Henrymoses

New 38mm Thin-O-Matic


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## Watchfreek

My field collection......








my flieger [inspired]








and my civilian setup, in summer gear...








....and in winter gear...


----------



## trackart




----------



## Moon Mullins

*my new Hamilton Day/Date just arrived!

*


----------



## Bryant11

You have a great looking Hamilton. What model is it? I did not see it on Hamilton's website.


----------



## JP71624




----------



## watchmego3000

JP71624 said:


>


Ooh I like this one!


----------



## JP71624

daschlag said:


> Ooh I like this one!


Thanks! One of the only modern watches I own; of those, definitely the only one over about $50, too. Haha


----------



## russny2000

Pan Europ LTD


----------



## m0rt

JP71624 said:


>


I'm waiting for the bracelet, ordered from an AD in a country with those.


----------



## JP71624

m0rt said:


> I'm waiting for the bracelet, ordered from an AD in a country with those.


I have never been a fan of bracelets. They pull my arm hair, typically, and just frustrate me; I typically always like the leather look most of the time anyway.

That being said, and after wearing the watch quite a bit...you're going to like the bracelet.


----------



## jswing

Here are a couple vintage Hamiltons I have. I just ordered a modern one today, look forward to it.


----------



## JP71624

jswing said:


> Here are a couple vintage Hamiltons I have. I just ordered a modern one today, look forward to it.


Great classics. Keep up collecting them. You'll be glad one day.


----------



## jswing

JP71624 said:


> Great classics. Keep up collecting them. You'll be glad one day.


I'm already glad! I'm very fond of Hamilton, and these two are special to me: the older one was my father's graduation gift from his parents and the newer one was my graduation gift from my wife. They don't get much wear, because they're so small by today's standards, but I like many of their modern designs too, and am looking forward to the incoming.


----------



## JP71624

jswing said:


> I'm already glad! I'm very fond of Hamilton, and these two are special to me: the older one was my father's graduation gift from his parents and the newer one was my graduation gift from my wife. They don't get much wear, because they're so small by today's standards, but I like many of their modern designs too, and am looking forward to the incoming.


Awesome! I collect almost exclusively vintage, myself, so having a unique piece is worth the small size. After all... Everyone has a boat anchor on their arm these days.  Haha I kid.


----------



## EVAN5

My first Hamilton (and first substantial watch purchase) - I present to you my Hamilton Thin-O-Matic Re-issue 38mm:


----------



## W.G. Pagel




----------



## Gianna's Dad

If you don't mind me asking - what mesh bracelet is this?


----------



## jswing

Khaki Navy Pioneer just arrived.


----------



## Watchfreek

A little customization for the summer heat - probably not the sort of thing for the diehard Mil-fans though


----------



## JP71624

I got a hold of a vintage NOS Hamilton signed strap, so that is what my 1958 Accumatic V Now sits on, as of yesterday:










EDIT:

Oh, and the Pilot Pioneer looks like a different watch on leather:


----------



## A4VC

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thx67

Hamilton Seaview on Hirsch performance strap so it can actually go in the water now. Came with a thin leather strap which is a bit odd for a Dive watch.


----------



## kontai69

Maybe one of the most elegant looking Hamilton watches ever made, a 1940 Linwood...


----------



## EVAN5

thx67 said:


> Hamilton Seaview on Hirsch performance strap so it can actually go in the water now. Came with a thin leather strap which is a bit odd for a Dive watch.
> View attachment 1571323
> View attachment 1571324
> View attachment 1571325


That looks awesome - how is the seaview? You didn't happen to write up a review of it, have you?

Its an intriguing watch, I find myself checking it out on hams website pretty frequently.


----------



## Uvedale

New to the forum and figured I'd better contribute properly instead of hanging out in Sales/WTB alone. Been a Hamilton fan for a while, here's what I'm wearing currently.


----------



## Uvedale

And here's the Hamilton that was my first real watch purchase, a college graduation present to myself.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I don't think I've ever posted my Jazzmaster. Finally took some decent shots of it to post it for sale and wanted to post here once before I no longer own a Hammy. :-(


----------



## Shawnny

^ Is it in the classifieds?


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Shawnny said:


> ^ Is it in the classifieds?


I was listing it as I posted that one.


----------



## trout101

Can never get tired looking at this open heart piece


----------



## W.G. Pagel

trout101 said:


> Can never get tired looking at this open heart piece


Nice watch! I have the same one with the black leather strap. I notice yours has Incabloc shock protection, but mine doesn't. Does anybody have knowledge about this? Makes me nervous about buying from Jomashop again.


----------



## JP71624

W.G. Pagel said:


> Nice watch! I have the same one with the black leather strap. I notice yours has Incabloc shock protection, but mine doesn't. Does anybody have knowledge about this? Makes me nervous about buying from Jomashop again.


What do you mean yours doesn't have shock protection?


----------



## W.G. Pagel

JP71624 said:


> What do you mean yours doesn't have shock protection?


Sorry, I meant to say it doesn't have incabloc shock protection.


----------



## JP71624

W.G. Pagel said:


> Sorry, I meant to say it doesn't have incabloc shock protection.


That's okay. Can you post a picture?


----------



## W.G. Pagel

Sure. I don't know if this is a good enough pic, but looks like my watch has etachoc protection. Every other open heart I've seen seems to have Incabloc. I'm also still a rookie, so Maybe I'm confused haha.


----------



## DocJekl

thx67 said:


> Hamilton Seaview on Hirsch performance strap so it can actually go in the water now. Came with a thin leather strap which is a bit odd for a Dive watch.
> View attachment 1571323
> View attachment 1571324
> View attachment 1571325


I didn't know about this watch, and I think it's pretty snappy looking!


----------



## thx67

larryganz said:


> I didn't know about this watch, and I think it's pretty snappy looking!


Thanks. From what I know about it (not a lot) it wasn't very successful partly due to the poor photos of it (Hamilton). I think it's part of the jazz master range and it doesn't look anything like the majority of the jazzmasters I've seen and it was a fair bit more expensive due to the PVD and 1000ft WR, it's also a 45/6 case. When browsing lt online it looked like a normal steel jazz master with a big price tag. Hamilton seem to have a problem with categorising some of their watches, at least in the uk. I was selling a special edition Ventura a few weeks ago and the dealer called Hamilton and they couldn't verify it.


----------



## kontai69

My vintage Hamilton A-652 (c. 1962). Got this for a steal on eBay for only $55 shipped!


----------



## Stix66

I am in the same boat as you. Bought my open heart from Jomashop and I too have etachoc protection, and it seems others have incabloc. Did Hamilton release an elabore' version as well as a standard version for the 2824-2?


----------



## autofiend

Elabore grade 2824s have etachoc protection unless incabloc is ordered by the manufacturer. I'm fairly certain Hamiltons house stock Elabore grade movements that would have etachoc from the shelf. 

Edit: After looking at pics on this thread, it does appear the older Viewmatics had Incabloc. Possibly a downgrade over the years by Swatch Group (?) I wouldn't be too concerned though as etachoc does the job fine from all the info available.


----------



## autofiend

kontai69 said:


> My vintage Hamilton A-652 (c. 1962). Got this for a steal on eBay for only $55 shipped!
> View attachment 1581186


Looks great. How does it run?


----------



## Shawnny

This guy tried to bit me. So, I ate him and Jeremy @ Prime Straps made a strap, for my Hammy, out of him.


----------



## WrnrG

Shawnny said:


> This guy tried to bit me. So, I ate him and Jeremy @ Prime Straps made a strap, for my Hammy, out of him.


No lie, that is a bad ass strap.


----------



## Shawnny

Thank you. Check this one out: my father gave me these leather Peruvian saddle pads before he passed away. I took a small piece from one and had a strap made.









And, this is my Hammy on Swiss Ammo.


----------



## Sammygator

kontai69 said:


> My vintage Hamilton A-652 (c. 1962). Got this for a steal on eBay for only $55 shipped!
> View attachment 1581186


Nice find! I never come across deals like that.


----------



## autofiend

My new H70505933. I took the bracelet off and put it in a British Grey Zulu. I really like the combo especially with the "aged" marker color. I had a hard time finding this version as not many had it in stock. First thing I noticed that I didn't know before purchase is that it runs at 21600 BPH (H30 movement). Haven't tested the 80 power reserve yet, but at some point I will. Based on what I can see and what I've read, the H30 is a revised 2824-2 with a revised regulator, longer hairspring and lowered beat rate. Looks to be an elabore grade with etachoc as well. I've been on a trend of downsizing and minimalizing the things in my life. First it was my car and now the watches. Sold off most of my watch collection (including my Rolex Sub). This is my only new purchase as it fits into my revision (basically that less is more). It's lost 3 secs in 48 hours as a bonus and I'm quite satisfied. Cheers all.


----------



## madridgeback

Can anyone tell me the difference between a Zulu & NATO ? As they look the same to me


----------



## WrnrG

madridgeback said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between a Zulu & NATO ? As they look the same to me












The difference is the rings. Zulus have the bigger rounded rings like the leather one on the bottom and natos have the smaller more squared rings like the bond one on the top.

Zulus also tend to be longer.


----------



## madridgeback

OK thank for that i already got a bond NATO in Oxford colour really comfortable


----------



## autofiend

WrnrG said:


> The difference is the rings. Zulus have the bigger rounded rings like the leather one on the bottom and natos have the smaller more squared rings like the bond one on the top.
> 
> Zulus also tend to be longer.


Actually, Zulus are missing the extra "flap" that a NATO has. It's just one piece with the rings on the end. There are NATOS that also have the rings like the post above, but they're still NATOS since they have the flap. The watch head sits more flush with the wrist than a NATO since there is only one "layer".


----------



## madridgeback

Yeah I like to know if there's a springbar failure the watch won't fall off than guys


----------



## WrnrG

autofiend said:


> Actually, Zulus are missing the extra "flap" that a NATO has. It's just one piece with the rings on the end. There are NATOS that also have the rings like the post above, but they're still NATOS since they have the flap. The watch head sits more flush with the wrist than a NATO since there is only one "layer".


Actually, let's add an addendum to that. 3-ring zulus are as the one in that picture (without the flap), 5-ring zulus are like the one I pictured (with the flap). So in essence, what differentiates a zulu from a nato are the rings. In nylon versions, the zulu is a thicker nylon.


----------



## autofiend

WrnrG said:


> Actually, let's add an addendum to that. 3-ring zulus are as the one in that picture (without the flap), 5-ring zulus are like the one I pictured (with the flap). So in essence, what differentiates a zulu from a nato are the rings. In nylon versions, the zulu is a thicker nylon.


Yes, you're right. Agreed.

Sorry for the thread detour.


----------



## Gibsons

autofiend said:


> My new H70505933. I took the bracelet off and put it in a British Grey Zulu. I really like the combo especially with the "aged" marker color. I had a hard time finding this version as not many had it in stock. First thing I noticed that I didn't know before purchase is that it runs at 21600 BPH (H30 movement). Haven't tested the 80 power reserve yet, but at some point I will. Based on what I can see and what I've read, the H30 is a revised 2824-2 with a revised regulator, longer hairspring and lowered beat rate. Looks to be an elabore grade with etachoc as well. I've been on a trend of downsizing and minimalizing the things in my life. First it was my car and now the watches. Sold off most of my watch collection (including my Rolex Sub). This is my only new purchase as it fits into my revision (basically that less is more). It's lost 3 secs in 48 hours as a bonus and I'm quite satisfied. Cheers all.


Nice Khaki auto, don't think I've seen one of these around (what's the model #)... very sharp. I see many guys with Nato canvas straps, but I don't like them...


----------



## autofiend

Gibsons said:


> Nice Khaki auto, don't think I've seen one of these around (what's the model #)... very sharp. I see many guys with Nato canvas straps, but I don't like them...


Thanks! This is the H70505933 Khaki Field Day Date Auto.


----------



## knght813

Khaki Aviation Pilot Automatic Chronograph (H64666135)










More pics


----------



## IamtheToph

Happy Acres said:


> View attachment 1559735


I've got this same watch. Been struggling to find the right strap choice for it. The watch face is so light, a dark strap makes the face seem washed out, and a lighter strap presents an overall light package, which doesn't look good when my arms are really pale. The struggle is real.


----------



## Mark355




----------



## Rez

Here is mine


----------



## g.l.costanza




----------



## Gibsons




----------



## NA5AR




----------



## watchmego3000

NA5AR said:


>


Oooh! I didn't know there was a PVD version. I've considered having my SS Pilot coated but it's pretty cost prohibitive. Looks great! Might have to reconsider.


----------



## NA5AR

daschlag said:


> Oooh! I didn't know there was a PVD version. I've considered having my SS Pilot coated but it's pretty cost prohibitive. Looks great! Might have to reconsider.


I have the stainless steel version in grey as well but this one is my favourite. All black gives it a very different look you should definitely get one!

The model number is h64785835 if that helps


----------



## Triton9




----------



## kornel91




----------



## the gig

Got this one on today









Sent from my phone using my fingers and thumbs.


----------



## RichardMiami




----------



## smatrixt

Picked this up last weekend. I know it's fairly old, but I found a brand new one at an outlet watch store for a killer price. My first "expensive" watch.



















H64656351


----------



## pepcr1

My one and only,


----------



## JohnnyLingo

First Hammy. First Automatic. Great watch for daily wear. The carbon fiber face keeps it casual.


----------



## DayteX

My first hamilton and probably first of many. I immediately took off the original dark brown strap and replaced it with another one that I recently purchased in Italy. Not my first 'cushion' watch though. I find them comfortable and suited for a casual as well as a dress watch.


----------



## gdest

JohnnyLingo said:


> First Hammy. First Automatic. Great watch for daily wear. The carbon fiber face keeps it casual.


Is the crystal flat or domed?


----------



## JohnnyLingo

gdest, the crystal is very subtly domed. It doesn't rise much from the top of the bezel. Definitely not flat though.


----------



## DayteX

Same goes for the cushion watch (I only looked at the sapphire because of your question :roll: )


----------



## Vracer111

Mine:


----------



## elconquistador

elconquistador said:


> 7 freshly overhauled movements. So many possibilities.


I have one listed for sale if anyone is interested.









https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-hamilton-917-pilots-watch-44mm-own-legend-1070682.html


----------



## Dschittone

Just came in the mail today! My second hamilton, they are addicting! I think this is probably the best brand for quality and style at great prices.


----------



## m0rt

It's finally here.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Lokanna

My first post, and my first two Hamilton's! I ordered the Khaki Field first, but received the silver one first. Very pleased with both! Hope you enjoy.


----------



## delco714

These pan europes are Damn sexy!!!


----------



## m0rt

I promised someone this. I sold one Hammy and got two new ones


----------



## Gibsons

Rubber strap with deployment clasp didn't fit... here it is with a generic brown leather strap:


----------



## Triton9

Hamilton quartz sub. Original white dial swap to another black one and hands and hr dot dial relume with super luminova.


----------



## Bidle

A nice Hamilton:


Hamilton 6bb geneva 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## gruff




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Weisoseis

JohnnyLingo said:


> First Hammy. First Automatic. Great watch for daily wear. The carbon fiber face keeps it casual.


Not carbon fiber. If you look closer they are letters arranged to mesh together. Guess what letter was chosen?


----------



## anaplian

I don't wear it often but decided to go with this today...


----------



## Justin Towns

My first Hamilton and my first chronograph. After staring at it for last hour (I know it's been it's been an hour because of the chrono function) I see what the hype is about.

I'm in love with the blue hands on the gray sunburst dial. I'm tempted to put it on a light color croc strap.

My auto chrono









The vintage croc in tan:









You guys think it will work? I'm kind of infatuated with that strap.


----------



## Weisoseis

Here's my khaki king II on a DaLuca slate essex nato.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Definitely try a strap. I saw that in the sales forum and didn't think the bracelet was a good fit. (You can buy a Hamilton bracelet for those btw.) Not sure if that tan strap will work, though. There's no brown of any sort on your model. If it does, that will be cool. Great looking strap!



Justin Towns said:


> My first Hamilton and my first chronograph. After staring at it for last hour (I know it's been it's been an hour because of the chrono function) I see what the hype is about.
> 
> I'm in love with the blue hands on the gray sunburst dial. I'm tempted to put it on a light color croc strap.
> 
> My auto chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vintage croc in tan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys think it will work? I'm kind of infatuated with that strap.


----------



## Justin Towns

ChiefWahoo said:


> Definitely try a strap. I saw that in the sales forum and didn't think the bracelet was a good fit. (You can buy a Hamilton bracelet for those btw.) Not sure if that tan strap will work, though. There's no brown of any sort on your model. If it does, that will be cool. Great looking strap!


The watch also came with the black leather stock strap. I'm waiting on a blue leather Hadley Roma. I hope it matches the blue hands.

I really bought that vintage croc because I think it's so interesting. Now I have to find a watch it works with.


----------



## thechrism

Just been and bought this. My first and most definitely won't be the last.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7

Never been a Hamilton guy but loved this grey three hand since the first pictures trickled out of Basel earlier in the year. And now as of this morning have one on my wrist. Love the watch hate the strap, but I don't care for most OEM straps so no surprise there.

Not sure the rotating bezel was necessary as it's clearly not a diver, but hey it is what it is, and really neither here nor there. The watch is substantial enough without having too much wrist presence. In fact it didn't feel out of place at all taking my Rolex off and strapping the Hammy on in the parking lot so I'll give Hamilton some kudos there as well. I can see it having a good amount of time in rotation of my collection. Modern vintagism can be difficult to pull off but I think they've done a wonderful job.


----------



## Mark355




----------



## Gibsons

chasecj7 said:


> Never been a Hamilton guy but loved this grey three hand since the first pictures trickled out of Basel earlier in the year. And now as of this morning have one on my wrist. Love the watch hate the strap, but I don't care for most OEM straps so no surprise there.
> 
> Not sure the rotating bezel was necessary as it's clearly not a diver, but hey it is what it is, and really neither here nor there. The watch is substantial enough without having too much wrist presence. In fact it didn't feel out of place at all taking my Rolex off and strapping the Hammy on in the parking lot so I'll give Hamilton some kudos there as well. I can see it having a good amount of time in rotation of my collection. Modern vintagism can be difficult to pull off but I think they've done a wonderful job.
> View attachment 1609637


That's beautiful! Love the color combination... I want to buy the Silver faced chrono version really bad :-!


----------



## hooliganjrs

My only Hamilton I have at the moment, thought she was sold but the buyer wan't happy so she's back home. Maybe it's a sign for me to keep her? Good ole' number 90 (RIP Mr. Walker). Note - this has not been effective at reigning in Jessica Alba much to my dismay.......(sigh).


----------



## gmendoza

Here's mine:


----------



## Vracer111

Put a different strap on my Khaki Pilot Chronograph Quartz (one I bought specifically for my Orient Defender....trying NATO on the Defender currently):


----------



## Gibsons

X-Patrol on my wrist, 42mm wears pretty good on me and is a good size/weight for everyday activities. Love this watch so far, now I want an ETO and X-Wind :think:


----------



## Gibsons

Vracer111 said:


> Put a different strap on my Khaki Pilot Chronograph Quartz (one I bought specifically for my Orient Defender....trying NATO on the Defender currently):


Nice Nato strap, what is it made of and where did you get it?


----------



## Vracer111

It's not a NATO strap, it's a Crown & Buckle Wilson nubuck/suede strap which is unfortunately no longer made/available...


----------



## ChuckW

Got a Hammy back in the stable. I've owned thirteen other Hamiltons in the past, but I just can't seem to get away from the brand.


----------



## avt80




----------



## Hodge

Bal-lek said:


> My first post and my first automatic Hamilton Khaki King


Looks like this Khaki King has the same problem that mine has. The 'Day' wheel is completely off-centre. I've returned mine to Hamilton to fix this. It's a great watch, but I certainly couldn't live with this kind of flaw.


----------



## gdest

Asymmetrical day is very annoying...


----------



## Hodge

Agree! Either make it straight or don't bother at all.


----------



## empireoflight

My Boutlon B







Beautiful watch.


----------



## Bwana1

The elusive Blue Khaki Navy


----------



## Gibsons

Bwana1 said:


> The elusive Blue Khaki Navy


Is this model/dial colour still in production?


----------



## Wish

Khaki


----------



## dhp178

My lovely officer auto!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ringside2005

Not a great picture, but here they are


----------



## chasecj7

This thing really catches the light


----------



## m0rt




----------



## Gibsons

While I'm in love with the silver faced chrono Pan Europ, the non-chrono version is really growing on me, especially since I don't have the $1900 dollars (retail price or even the discounted price) for the chrono.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I'm seeing the chronos dip as low as $900, so they're on my radar. Mort's black dial just answered the silver vs black question for me. I like the contrast on that one too much.


----------



## m0rt

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm seeing the chronos dip as low as $900, so they're on my radar. Mort's black dial just answered the silver vs black question for me. I like the contrast on that one too much.


I'm sorry for the blurry picture


----------



## Barfett

Hamilton X-Wind, Petite Seconde, Pilot Auto 46, 972 RR grade pocket from 1909 and a Traffic Special


----------



## Gibsons

ChiefWahoo said:


> *I'm seeing the chronos dip as low as $900*, so they're on my radar. Mort's black dial just answered the silver vs black question for me. I like the contrast on that one too much.


Where do you see them for $900?


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Cheapest I see now is the silver for $995, but I thought I've seen them a little lower.


----------



## JP71624




----------



## A4VC

Swapped to this for a bit today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## gigel113

After owning 4 modern models from Hamilton, this is my first vintage


----------



## Barfett

gigel113 said:


> After owning 4 modern models from Hamilton, this is my first vintage


Your picture has just convinced me to message a seller about his 1969 Hamilton Mil issue field watch. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on it, yours looks great!!


----------



## gigel113

Barfett said:


> Your picture has just convinced me to message a seller about his 1969 Hamilton Mil issue field watch. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on it, yours looks great!!


Thank you! I had it on my wrist for the entire week, and I can't get enough of it. Just ordered some more nato straps on 18mm, just can't wait to pair with with a nice beige one.

Regarding that 1969 Hamilton, if you're not going to do it, please drop me a pm with that sales post and I may do it .


----------



## Watchfreek

ChiefWahoo said:


> ........ Mort's black dial just answered the silver vs black question for me. I like the contrast on that one too much.


I too was torn between the black and silver dial when looking to purchase my Pan Europ Chrono. However, when I saw the silver one in person, I was totally sold by its sunburst dial. Besides it being a pretty effect, it seemed to make the watch look more expensive. To each their own though, you may still prefer the black one instead but I would strongly recommend doing a side-by-side comparison before you pull the trigger. It IS a tough choice though, if you must only choose one. Either way, you won't regret it. It is an awesome watch with an tremendous wrist presence.


----------



## Gibsons

Watchfreek said:


> I too was torn between the black and silver dial when looking to purchase my Pan Europ Chrono. However, when I saw the *silver* one in person, I was totally sold by its sunburst dial. Besides it being a pretty effect, it seemed to make the watch look more expensive. To each their own though, you may still prefer the black one instead but I would strongly recommend doing a side-by-side comparison before you pull the trigger. It IS a tough choice though, if you must only choose one. Either way, you won't regret it. It is an awesome watch with an tremendous wrist presence.


I decided I want the Silver version as well. Will have to save up some money though... wish I had Woody's benjamins:


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Oh, I love the blue version, but I don't have a budget that will ever allow it. LOL


----------



## Watchfreek

ChiefWahoo said:


> Oh, I love the blue version, but I don't have a budget that will ever allow it. LOL


Yeah the blue one has the best of both worlds and some more.... Current owners are way too greedy though


----------



## cajun1970




----------



## Jeff_C

Hammy today


----------



## JP71624

1958 again today...


----------



## JonS1967

JP71624 said:


> 1958 again today...


Awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uktom84




----------



## JP71624

JonS1967 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, a bunch! Nothing crazy here, but it suits me well.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Decisions, decisions. . .


----------



## gdest

ChiefWahoo said:


> Decisions, decisions. . .
> 
> View attachment 1636589


Both


----------



## cajun1970

Still the circa 1990 Chrono - today on SS oyster...


----------



## ChuckW

Khaki Field Officer Automatic on Steveo Grande strap.


----------



## Jeff_C

Today the Hammy no one loves. Lol


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Why no love? I love it! What strap is that?
Sent from my doohickey with a thingamabob.


----------



## L216

Just purchased my second automatic watch (Jazzmaster Viewmatic) last night .


----------



## Jeff_C

ChiefWahoo said:


> Why no love? I love it! What strap is that?
> Sent from my doohickey with a thingamabob.


This model isn't very popular. People say it's a field watch that thinks it's a diver, or an aviator that wants to dive. Lol.

Internal bezels are a little dubious on a "real" diver at this level. And the GMT version is way more popular.

Still... I like it. Probably not my fav... but the new strap helps it out.

The strap is a Maratac stitched composite. I think I got mine from countycomm


----------



## flyingcamel

New yesterday. Brought some luck at the table too.


----------



## Wish

cajun1970 said:


>


Looks awesome with the leather. Mind telling me the model number for the leather strap?


----------



## iinsic

I have a couple of Hamiltons:

My Air Zermatt, which is worn whenever I travel or have a busy day with lots of appointments (because it has three alarms). In more than three decades as a licensed pilot, this is the best flight watch I have ever owned.














I picked up this grey dial Viewmatic a few months back. I finally sized it and started wearing it about a month ago, and it has become a favorite. In fact, it goes on the wrist tomorrow for the remainder of this week.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Both gorgeous. Especially loving your shot of the Zermatt case back!


----------



## Jeff_C

Ah the old black and tan.


----------



## iinsic

I just ordered my third Hamilton: a Khaki Field chronograph, ref. H71466133. The ø38mm was a critical consideration, as the watch I have missed most over the last few years was my Omega Broad Arrow 3551.20, which was 39mm (I sold it during my Wrist Frisbee Madness as "too small" o|). Admittedly, the almost 15mm thickness of this watch is a slight drawback, but pretty much a fact of life with Valjoux 7750-based watches with exhibition backs. :think: It should be here sometime next week, so I'll post some photos of my own at that time. Until then, this borrowed photo will have to do (for me as well ;-)):








(Borrowed Photo)


----------



## Sweeper71

Hi...My current hammy`s


----------



## Anotherrcguy

I love my new Pan Europ. I originally thought about getting rid of it, glad if didn't! It's amazing what $50 worth of NATO straps will do for the rite watch...


----------



## bigdurian

Jeff_C said:


> Hammy today
> View attachment 1634289


Which watch is this? I can't find it on Hamilton's website. Is it discontinued?


----------



## Anotherrcguy

I believe it is Hamilton Khaki H71556537


bigdurian said:


> Which watch is this? I can't find it on Hamilton's website. Is it discontinued?


----------



## David Holt

Old and older


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That square is perfection. I wish my wrist could pull off a beauty like that. Instead I sit here hoping they'll release a Jazzmaster 44 square, which will never happen. 
Wear them both in the best of health!


----------



## CCCP

Khaki Pioneer Mechanical on Regimental ZULU strap


----------



## gdest

Khaki Field Auto Chrono


----------



## iinsic

This arrived yesterday evening ... Khaki Field chronograph. The 38mm diameter is perfect for my tastes (and my 7.4" wrist). Many nice touches with this watch, my _third_ Hamilton.


----------



## erebus

^^^ I have the same field chrono in the 42mm version! Very nice chronograph for the money. I am sad about mine though because it recently started developing moisture under the crystal so it's away getting fixed at a local watch shop.


----------



## iinsic

erebus said:


> ^^^ I have the same field chrono in the 42mm version! Very nice chronograph for the money. I am sad about mine though because it recently started developing moisture under the crystal so it's away getting fixed at a local watch shop.


That's unfortunate for a watch that is rated WR to 100m. I'm planning to have my watchmaker test it before it gets close to water, as I do for all new watches.

It is an admirable policy of Hamilton to offer identical watches in multiple sizes (and I mean other than 42mm or 45.5mm ;-)). I am sure the 42mm version of this chrono is more popular than the 38mm version, but that probably is why I could score it for less than half retail.

At first I thought the lack of an active seconds hand would be a distraction, but it's almost an afterthought on a chronograph. When I need to time something with a seconds hand, this watch has a much more precise way of doing it. And it was a worthwhile design decision ... I like the symmetry of the two subdials at 12:00 and 6:00 far more than the lopsided 6-9-12 typical for the 7750. Only a tri-compax layout is more desirable to me.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Wait. I would love to have Hamilton offer one of these in 45.5mm! #bigguysneedlovetoo


----------



## iinsic

ChiefWahoo said:


> Wait. I would love to have Hamilton offer one of these in 45.5mm! #bigguysneedlovetoo


Apparently, Swatch thinks Big Guy = Big Wallet, as Omega has plenty of 45.5mm offerings ... at five times the price of a Hamilton. :think:


----------



## ChiefWahoo

What do they have besides the PO? I love the AT but too small. Same with the Speedy.
So far Hamilton is keeping my interest with those gorgeous 45mm Maestros. I just need to save up for one. . .

Also, what's the difference between the two-register and three-register Khaki chronos? What movement is in the two-register? I would love to see that in a 44+!!


----------



## Uwe W.

iinsic said:


> At first I thought the lack of an active seconds hand would be a distraction, but it's almost an afterthought on a chronograph. When I need to time something with a seconds hand, this watch has a much more precise way of doing it.


Most chronographs with a running second hand use a sub-dial for that function, not the main second hand, so it's a moot point.


----------



## iinsic

ChiefWahoo said:


> Also, what's the difference between the two-register and three-register Khaki chronos? What movement is in the two-register? I would love to see that in a 44+!!


It's the same Valjoux 7750, with the seconds hand at 9:00 omitted. It has only the 30-minute and 12-hour accumulators.

As for Omega, they have 44mm AT chronos and quite a few Speedmasters that are 44.25mm. Then there is the 45mm Skywalker X-33. With the exception of the titanium X-33, all of those Speedies, which use the cal. 9300 movement, wear quite large. But they ain't cheap! Personally, I love the build quality of my three Hamiltons ... and the great value they represent.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Thanks. Had no idea those got that big. I love my Hammys as well, but none has won me over as an everyday watch. Granted the price of an Omega makes the Hammy my everyday watch. Lol


----------



## iinsic

Uwe W. said:


> Most chronographs with a running second hand use a sub-dial for that function, not the main second hand, so it's a moot point.


Indeed. A small seconds subdial is useful for only two things: To confirm at a glance that the watch is running; and to check its accuracy against something like NIST.


----------



## ifinishing




----------



## Gibsons

uktom84 said:


>


Nice *ETO!* These don't get enough love... I want one!


----------



## maki23

My Hamilton for this month!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Gibsons said:


> Nice *ETO!* These don't get enough love... I want one!


And I want to stop looking at a picture of what looks like a guy with no pants. . .no more quoting this photo!


----------



## Watchfreek

I'm trying very hard not to read too much into this comment.......


----------



## mav6162005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uktom84




----------



## uktom84

ChiefWahoo said:


> And I want to stop looking at a picture of what looks like a guy with no pants. . .no more quoting this photo!


Haha


----------



## Nicolas

delicious said:


> I have been trying to figure how to post (can't seem too) on your thread about the Orient GT300 BRZ


Nobody can post to sales threads on the sales forum except for the originator of the thread, it's designed that way. You use PMs to talk to the seller.


----------



## Chalupa Batman

Auto Chrono my wife got me for my MBA graduation over the summer!


----------



## goTomek




----------



## A4VC

A long night at work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argilag




----------



## FernandoValenzuela

Here's my Jazzmaster chrono:


----------



## FernandoValenzuela

And here's my other Hammy: Khaki Officer Chrono


----------



## CMiller

Hamilton QNE, keeping within one second per day.


----------



## Chalupa Batman

argilag said:


>


What model is this? It is gorgeous.


----------



## m0rt

Chalupa Batman said:


> What model is this? It is gorgeous.


That's the Pan Europ LE.


----------



## stonehead887

I love the new Pan Europ. Made the fatal mistake of trying one one.... the blue dial is now top of my shopping list..... Dang, why do watchmakers torment us so??


----------



## m0rt

You mean this? 

I have both BTW. It felt necessary


----------



## Anotherrcguy

Or possibly this one! :-d


----------



## stonehead887

It looks really sweet on that nato. I actually have a pic of the blue dial as screen saver....its only matter of time. ..


----------



## doggbiter

Reggie today.


----------



## JP71624

2013 beside 1942.


----------



## maki23

JP71624 said:


> 2013 beside 1942.


What a beautiful picture! Hamilton through history!


----------



## JP71624

maki23 said:


> What a beautiful picture! Hamilton through history!


Thank you, buddy! Glad you enjoy seeing them like I do!


----------



## cpl

My how watches have grown!



JP71624 said:


> 2013 beside 1942.


----------



## JP71624

cpl said:


> My how watches have grown!


They are like gnomes. Long life spans, slow growth.


----------



## Gibsons

*Hamilton ETO*


----------



## E52




----------



## Gibsons

E52 said:


>


Most beautiful watch in the Hamilton line-up right up there ^


----------



## pantagruel

My new Hamilton.


----------



## maki23

E52 said:


>


A Beauty Hammy Watch!


----------



## E52

Gibsons said:


> Most beautiful watch in the Hamilton line-up right up there ^





maki23 said:


> A Beauty Hammy Watch!


Thanks for yours comments  
E52


----------



## salmaan1183

Got this one yesterday.


----------



## salmaan1183

I have this one as well but it's on the market now. Love it but I like to keep things streamlined.


----------



## elconquistador

Recently finished this big beauty.


----------



## A4VC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wish




----------



## bmaben

Newest Acquisition.


----------



## fufluns

Here are two of mines...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

The collection is up to three, but two are on their way out the door to fund a fourth.
Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic which I had to shrink.


----------



## gulo d banger

PaulE said:


> Hi kiwidj
> 
> Here's a pic of my x-wind.


Now that is a nice watch


----------



## Gibsons

*Khaki ETO* sized and ready to rock. Pretty heavy watch due to the 21mm bracelet... happy so far.


----------



## abccoin

Khaki Officer Automatic with cream dial on a zulu strap.


----------



## hun23




----------



## Wish

Received my second Hamilton yesterday - Thin-o-Matic 38mm and today is the first day wearing it. It just feels and fit perfectly and I am very pleased to have it.









Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## A4VC

I love the lume on this Hammy for long nights at work.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ctzfan




----------



## cpl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maki23

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the beautiful Hamilton!


----------



## opticsguy

GMT Jazzmaster


----------



## pepcr1

Pan Europ LE on a Hamilton nato,


----------



## Anotherrcguy

Another day, another strap, and four more on the way!


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Gibsons

Pro Diver said:


>


What model is this? I take it that it's an older one? Very simple and elegant. I like it |>


----------



## Johnny K.

Khaki Officer Auto on Hirsch Jumper


----------



## se4n

Gibsons said:


> What model is this? I take it that it's an older one? Very simple and elegant. I like it |>


I'd also like to know what model this is. Also, what's the brand of the strap? 
Thanks!


----------



## Gibsons

New watchwinder w/illumination, $53 CDN from Amazon.ca. My Rolex needed a rubber band underneath for it to fit perfectly, my X-Patrol fit perfectly on the holder.


----------



## A4VC

Out in the cold dark night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anotherrcguy

Four more straps showed up today, I think I might be loosing control?


----------



## argilag




----------



## Wish




----------



## Anotherrcguy

A little navy & white!


----------



## Shaunie_007

My newest addition, the rose gold Viewmatic:


----------



## stayuan

My Pan Europ. Just got it yesterday.


----------



## ZoranHR

Hi guys,here is the first watch in my life! I guess it is never too late. ;-)


----------



## cpl

It's a good start :-!



ZoranHR said:


> Hi guys,here is the first watch in my life! I guess it is never too late. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1899538


----------



## maki23

Shaunie_007 said:


> My newest addition, the rose gold Viewmatic:
> 
> View attachment 1896666


I hunted some time this watch! But now I have another model at wrist: Hamilton Race Khaki Oficer.


----------



## maki23

stayuan said:


> My Pan Europ. Just got it yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1899418


Stayuan please say: How much paid and from where buyed? It is amazing this watch! Good time and enjoyed with him!


----------



## maki23

ZoranHR said:


> Hi guys,here is the first watch in my life! I guess it is never too late. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1899538


The watch is very beautiful but your picture is unbelivebel ! The secund pointer is full of life


----------



## bigclive2011

Didn't even have to sneak this one in as my wife bought it for me )


----------



## ZoranHR

maki23 said:


> The watch is very beautiful but your picture is unbelivebel ! The secund pointer is full of life


Thank you! I had idea to show the effect of moving..


----------



## watchmego3000

bigclive2011 said:


> Didn't even have to sneak this one in as my wife bought it for me )


Is that the stock strap?


----------



## stayuan

maki23 said:


> Stayuan please say: How much paid and from where buyed? It is amazing this watch! Good time and enjoyed with him!


Thanks, Maki. I got it from a local AD Jared Jewlery for $1050 + tax. More details in this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/my-very-first-hamilton-my-very-first-post-watchuseek-1182946.html


----------



## John Moody

Hi everyone, my first post and my first Hamilton. This was left to me by my father, I know nothing about it.


----------



## dasmi

Khaki Mechanical 38mm, green face, green Zulu strap.


----------



## poised




----------



## gdest

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Chrono laps 24s:


----------



## Drudge

I purchased her 5yrs ago and she still puts a smile on my face


----------



## bbob13

BelowZero with stainless band.


----------



## pbcya

Finally came in the mail. This watch is awesome. It's nice and heavy without being too much of a burden. I have a feeling I will be wearing this for quite some time.


----------



## monza06

My third Hamilton:


----------



## JP71624

Had a little editing help, but I don't think you'll mind...


----------



## mjhanna8

Recently ordered brown De Luca strap to go w/my black dial Hammy Maestro. Was my first major watch purchase seven years ago and the factory strap was beat down. Figured this would breathe some life into the old thing..


----------



## Raist1




----------



## WrnrG

My favorite shots of my Khaki Conservation Chrono:














































Sent while I'm supposed to be working.


----------



## A4VC

Going lightweight for a cold day!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pbcya

Here's another one of mine. Thought it might be too thick for a dress shirt, but there's room under the sleeves and it fits. I love this watch and can wear it with everything.


----------



## m0rt

http://i.imgur.com/ZIe12aF.jpg

I also managed to find a matching t-shirt as well as matching shoes and socks. Things you do for your watch.


----------



## bigclive2011

This is mine )


----------



## stayuan

My Pan Europ with NATO strap.


----------



## bardemir

Never miss a chance to show off my Navy Khaki Pioneer....


----------



## motzbueddel

My first Hamilton. I must say, I am quite impressed.

Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## Gibsons

m0rt said:


> I also managed to find a matching t-shirt as well as matching shoes and socks. Things you do for your watch.


Just awesome... what an ensemble! Where did you get that strap?


----------



## m0rt

Gibsons said:


> Just awesome... what an ensemble! Where did you get that strap?


Thank you.

It came with my Zelos Helmsman.


----------



## gdest

Welcome my new black leather strap on Khaki Field Auto Chrono. 
The leather smell is still here!


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## Barfett

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba on Worn And Wound Model 2 Horween Olive strap. And a snowy back yard...


----------



## Gibsons

MG Designs said:


>


Nice X-Wind. How old is that model?


----------



## BSM_135i

Feel guilty to be selling it


----------



## Brandon Shepherd

My Ventura, thought I would try a little amateur photography.


----------



## gdest




----------



## Wish




----------



## JP71624




----------



## Proenski

Does anybody know what model number this watch has? I encountered it on this thread but could not find the original post.


----------



## denverwatchfan

My first and only one. But hopefully not my last. I'm in love with this watch. I haven't worn anything else for 7 months.


----------



## SWISS cheese

My X-wind on a brown leather strap.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Time Exposure

Pro Diver said:


>


How much do you love this? I'm trying not to get it (on bracelet) but I expect to fail...


----------



## ESmooth




----------



## David Cote




----------



## Lodan

Delicious cherries!


----------



## bigclive2011

Here's mine.


----------



## hammymode

Test sharing the photoshots of my Hammy.. 
Ask permission Sir...








I am really new on this forum.
tks.


----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS,

For one reason or another, all my Hamiltons are silver dialed. 










Cheers!


----------



## 0002s




----------



## madridgeback

0002s said:


>


Can I ask what model yours is? as I am lookin at getting one but haven't seen one with a crown guard before, and it looks sweet


----------



## 0002s

madridgeback said:


> Can I ask what model yours is? as I am lookin at getting one but haven't seen one with a crown guard before, and it looks sweet


6311


----------



## madridgeback

0002s said:


> 6311


Thanks 0002s


----------



## vkimo




----------



## 0002s




----------



## m0rt

New to my wife (38mm, I don't go under 41mm), old in the world - Hamilton ref 647001-3 Valjoux 7733 from 1970.


----------



## David Cote




----------



## David Cote

View attachment 2353962


----------



## niceperson1

Good lord! Exactly what I am considering now. Debating between blue dial or white with rose gold inserts.

Sorry. wrong reply. I tried to reply to a post of Hamilton Regulator pic.


----------



## phk

Love my LL Bean.


----------



## KILOFINAL

Beautiful.



chasecj7 said:


> Never been a Hamilton guy but loved this grey three hand since the first pictures trickled out of Basel earlier in the year. And now as of this morning have one on my wrist. Love the watch hate the strap, but I don't care for most OEM straps so no surprise there.
> 
> Not sure the rotating bezel was necessary as it's clearly not a diver, but hey it is what it is, and really neither here nor there. The watch is substantial enough without having too much wrist presence. In fact it didn't feel out of place at all taking my Rolex off and strapping the Hammy on in the parking lot so I'll give Hamilton some kudos there as well. I can see it having a good amount of time in rotation of my collection. Modern vintagism can be difficult to pull off but I think they've done a wonderful job.
> View attachment 1609637


----------



## supergs15

My 3 hamiltons, old school and new school. I have to say I think I like the vintage ones the most


----------



## mav6162005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC




----------



## Korc

My first real watch
Khaki Day Date.
Was gaining 5 seconds per day the first week I got it and now it has settled to be very accurate. No visible time loss in the last two weeks.


----------



## JT21

My first "real" watch was waiting for me under the tree this morning!

The Hamilton Khaki Aviation Auto 42mm. I hope to take better pics next week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barfett

JT21 said:


> My first "real" watch was waiting for me under the tree this morning!
> 
> The Hamilton Khaki Aviation Auto 42mm. I hope to take better pics next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! I've been eyeing that one on Ashford.com for quite a while now. The price is amazing and it looks great on the wrist! I'm sure I'll own one soon enough. Congrats!


----------



## JT21

Thanks! I love the retro yet modern look, and slightly different color dial.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I've never seen a picture of those Aviations in the wild. They look awesome. If they came in 45, I'd take them over the Pilot.

Got this a couple weeks ago but haven't had much time to post.


----------



## E52

JT21 said:


> My first "real" watch was waiting for me under the tree this morning!
> 
> The Hamilton Khaki Aviation Auto 42mm. I hope to take better pics next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice hami ! Wear it in good health 

E52


----------



## E52

meeeeeeeeeeeeeerry Christmas and a haaaaaaaaaammy new year to all 

ho-ho-ho-ha-ha-hami











E52


----------



## David Cote




----------



## Fishing With Fredo




----------



## Brandon Shepherd

Very nice, and festive!


----------



## Drudge

A little Christmas joy


----------



## ctzfan

Finally got myself an automatic Hammy for Christmas. This is my very first automatic watch as well. After wearing it for 2 days, I have got to say that I loved the retro dial. 



















Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## boling

My fourth Hammy! I love em!


----------



## Watch Obsessive

ctzfan said:


> Finally got myself an automatic Hammy for Christmas. This is my very first automatic watch as well. After wearing it for 2 days, I have got to say that I loved the retro dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk.


Nice!

What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

ctzfan said:


> Finally got myself an automatic Hammy for Christmas. This is my very first automatic watch as well. After wearing it for 2 days, I have got to say that I loved the retro dial.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Greetings from the inverse cousin!


----------



## Hamilton4Real

This is why God gave us 2 arms...Time to start on the right...LOL! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## madridgeback

Hamilton4Real said:


> This is why God gave us 2 arms...Time to start on the right...LOL! Merry Christmas everyone!
> View attachment 2426353
> 
> View attachment 2426369
> View attachment 2426385
> View attachment 2426401


You might have to look at having you're arms surgically lengthened lol


----------



## ctzfan

Watch Obsessive - Thanks! It is model Khaki Field Auto Chrono - H71566583.


----------



## ctzfan

Time Exposure said:


> ctzfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got myself an automatic Hammy for Christmas. This is my very first automatic watch as well. After wearing it for 2 days, I have got to say that I loved the retro dial.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Greetings from the inverse cousin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost got the silver dial version but pricing nudged me toward the black dial. Anyhow, no regrets as the watch look absolutely gorgeous when you see it with your own eyes. The photos does not do it justice..
Click to expand...


----------



## Watch Obsessive

New strap (Xmas present, Di Modell Pilot) for my one and only Hammy. Just had to add an extra hole to make it fit my 6.5 inch girls wrist but I think I've finally found the perfect fitting strap. Already own the bracelet and two other Di Modells; Venezuela and Ikarus both in tan, could never get the perfect fit as it was either one strap hole too tight or loose. Very happy with it, great quality as usual.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k3vin

Vintage k-408


----------



## JP71624

k3vin said:


> Vintage k-408


Fantastic! Glad to see someone else with vintage Hamilton's.


----------



## Jax

Here my hammy khaki field chrono on my new strap I got from a strap trade on WUS!


----------



## Piggen

My first post on WUS with the watch that really started my interest in watches. I got it from my parents for my graduation. I have a leather strap for it as well (brown alligator-like print, like the original strap), to change te look of the watch every now and then. After more than half a year I'm still very happy with it.


----------



## aegon

Hamilton khaki pilot auto chrono:


----------



## SearChart

I love my Hammie.


----------



## epezikpajoow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

Pilot.


----------



## eblackmo

SDGenius said:


>


That is sweet.


----------



## SSingh1975

X-Wind with the newer H21 movement. Love the watch/dial detail but still debating whether to keep it or flip it, mainly due to my small wrist :-(. Wish this had a 42mm case like the X-Patrol.


----------



## COOKS

My hamilyon open heart.


----------



## bena87

Travel companion for the past two weeks.


----------



## Gaz89

My new BeLOWZERO Phantom. Dream watch bought. Yay


----------



## m0rt

I got an epiphany today. I had a Strapcode endmill bracelet laying around, so why not try. And it worked, using a pair of thin curved pins. Yay!! Perfect!!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Looks great, m0rt! Congrats!


----------



## JP71624

Pilot Pioneer today (finally)










And with the '42 ORD


----------



## Time Exposure

JP71624 said:


> Pilot Pioneer today (finally)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the '42 ORD


The Pilot Pioneer looks great! I love the C-shape cases.
The ORD looks like a charm on a bracelet. Only reason I don't wear my grandfather's Elgin ORD...!


----------



## JP71624

Time Exposure said:


> The Pilot Pioneer looks great! I love the C-shape cases.
> The ORD looks like a charm on a bracelet. Only reason I don't wear my grandfather's Elgin ORD...!


Thanks a bunch!
I'm not a fan of massive watches, so I actually wear the ORD in a NATO sometimes. The look of it makes up for the size, to me. Plus...it's just history as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## eddyk




----------



## Gaz89

I love this ventura


----------



## epezikpajoow




----------



## peatnick

Casual Friday wearing one that doesn't fit under shirt cuffs


----------



## Time Exposure

peatnick said:


> Casual Friday wearing one that doesn't fit under shirt cuffs


...because it's so beautiful it cannot be covered when worn! Love the mesh bracelet on that model.


----------



## peatnick

Thanks, its a curved end Vollmer, wasn't easy fitting . . .

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/hamilton-pan-europ-vollmer-mesh-1089397.html#post8411402


----------



## nimz911




----------



## ESmooth

Trying a new leather and canvas strap on my Khaki Field Ti


----------



## bigclive2011

Khaki Pilot.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

^^ My next watch, once I recover from Christmas. Just missed one on bracelet last month. :-(


----------



## vkimo

Fresh strap from SNPR.


----------



## Weisoseis

Khaki King II


----------



## SWISS cheese

X-wind on rubber strap and an incredible view.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

I just picked up one of these after wanting one for a while. In the past I had a Seiko Sarb017 (Alpinist) and I was on the fence of getting this or another Alpinist. Overall I really like this watch, I would call the build quality comparable to the Alpinist with the Alpinist getting the nod on finishing and a screw down crown. I like the look and feel of this watch better, and the strap is much nicer. Movements are probably a toss-up, the Alpinist had the closed back which for these movements is probably better (they're nothing to look at). Both great watches especially for the money (got both for ~$350.00), so in the end it's pure aesthetics and I like the look of the Khaki Field better.


----------



## julio13

Mine


ON A LIZARD


----------



## JP71624




----------



## Jwon




----------



## CristiT




----------



## w4tchnut

Base jumping today


----------



## Shawnny

Hamilton is getting a little out there with their designs.


----------



## autofiend

Picked up this Ventura: NOS from a jeweler in NY. 2010 limited edition for Elvis's 75th. Really dig the expansion bracelet and curved dial/sapphire crystal. Not everyone's cup of tea but I love it. Think it may be my new dedicated Vegas watch. There is one for sale on the sales forum right now coincidentally.


----------



## w4tchnut

Base jumping part deux


----------



## JonS1967

autofiend said:


> Picked up this Ventura: NOS from a jeweler in NY. 2010 limited edition for Elvis's 75th. Really dig the expansion bracelet and curved dial/sapphire crystal. Not everyone's cup of tea but I love it. Think it may be my new dedicated Vegas watch. There is one for sale on the sales forum right now coincidentally.


Nice pickup! Seeing this has inspired me to get a new battery for mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg

G.


----------



## gdest

giorgos mg said:


> G.


Half hour exposure?


----------



## giorgos mg

gdest said:


> Half hour exposure?


Half minute

This baby has a lumed seconds hand 

G.


----------



## giorgos mg

G.


----------



## ANev

The simpler the better...


----------



## europeendless

Sorry for the crystal glare. I wanted to capture the texture of the tropic Nato I just picked up and had to choose between a clear shot of the dial and a revealing enough shot of the strap. I have four more Natos on their way - two from C&B and two from Gnomon. My goal is to have a versatile selection to go with various outfits. As far as the watch, it has lost about 1-2 seconds in the week that I've owned it so that is acceptable to me. I purposely opted for a quartz movement because, while I love the soul of a mechanical movement, I actually use my watch for time-keeping more than anything. One nitpick - the hand on the 1/10th second sub-dial sits slightly right of the 12 o'clock indice but it doesn't bother me enough to obsess about.

When I have more money, I'll be buying another Hamilton. Possibly a Jazzmaster so I have one tool watch and one dress watch.


----------



## Kohe321

My new Hamilton Khaki Pioneer in 42 or 43mm, it's a discontinued model I really wanted and that I luckily found after mailing with several ADs after searching on the Hamilton website.


----------



## w4tchnut

Kohe321 said:


> My new Hamilton Khaki Pioneer in 42 or 43mm, it's a discontinued model I really wanted and that I luckily found after mailing with several ADs after searching on the Hamilton website.


Nice pick-up!
I like the knurled bezel. 
Congrats.


----------



## europeendless

Interesting pilot-style strap. I've never seen a non-Nato strap with that additional metal keeper. I like it.


----------



## Time Exposure

I posted this on its own thread...


----------



## bradleyss14

My Jazzmaster Auto Chrono with deployant clasp


----------



## LudoMC

Let's go for my beloved QNE I tracked down on the site and was able to buy not so long ago.


----------



## Kohe321




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gdest




----------



## Kohe321




----------



## rileyd5

Debating on keeping this for a while. But I think it's staying. Lol. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnut69

My wife & I love our Hamiltons. Here is a (bad) photo of our collection so far.

Khaki Air Race GMT, US66 LE, US66 LE & Ventura (my wife's), Pulsomatic and Ventura XXL Elvis edition.

Will be adding the Pan Euro blue face this year - I love that watch, and perhaps the Field Skeleton auto in silver tone.


----------



## nimz911




----------



## mui.richard

I was checking out the Seiko 6139...

but ended up getting something much better...


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## maki23

Simple Hamilton!


----------



## Esmeril

Same Hamilton Khaki from 2 years ago but new deployment strap. The color was a risk but its growing on me, Cheers!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## blackhawk163

I'm officially part of the club now 😊


----------



## Kohe321




----------



## Jax

Tachymiler on a suigeneric waxed cotton nato strap.


----------



## m0rt




----------



## scott83




----------



## JP71624




----------



## IanCognito

Been wearing my new piece for 5 days straight and turned it into an Instagram challenge. #5DaysSameWatchChallenge

Today is Day 5 so it deserves a toast.


----------



## kornel91




----------



## 41Mets

I just got this pre-owned. I LOVE it. It's one of the coolest watches I've ever seen!!







Now...if anyone has the original CHRONOGRAPH version brown leather strap they are selling let me know! I don't love it as much on a black strap.


----------



## Neognosis

This is my first Hamilton. I really like it and have decided to keep it. I've been wearing it since I got it 4 days ago.


----------



## Shawnny

Neognosis said:


> This is my first Hamilton. I really like it and have decided to keep it. I've been wearing it since I got it 4 days ago.


You better like it, or send it to my house! Haha!


----------



## redmosquito35

hooliganjrs said:


> My only Hamilton I have at the moment, thought she was sold but the buyer wan't happy so she's back home. Maybe it's a sign for me to keep her? Good ole' number 90 (RIP Mr. Walker). Note - this has not been effective at reigning in Jessica Alba much to my dismay.......(sigh).
> 
> View attachment 1610086
> View attachment 1610099


hi there. i created a user ID to see if anyone had some information this watch. i have been looking at a couple of hamilton's GMTs, particularly H77625153 and H74551113, but this one caught my eye as well. i understand all three of these models are discontinued and might be hard to get a hold of, but does anyone have this model number so i can reference it on my hunt?

many thanks in advance!


----------



## redmosquito35

in the meantime, any opinions on the following two? i am drawn towards the first because i feel if i want to swap the bands out, it will be a slightly more versatile watch. also, it has the smaller case. but also drawn to the second because of it being an automatic, but afraid it might be too large.

http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Khaki-Quartz-Watch-H74551113/dp/B000WUD7R6/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt

http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Khak...UTF8&qid=1423608653&sr=1-1&keywords=H77625153

Thank you again for your opinions on these!


----------



## Weisoseis

My Jazzmaster Viewmatic on a Toshi Conker leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Khaki pilot on Toshi almond leather.


----------



## giorgos mg

G.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## chronoenthusiast

My Hamilton 37mm jazz






.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard

I wish ..... 2001:a space odyssey


----------



## nevermind

redmosquito35 said:


> in the meantime, any opinions on the following two? i am drawn towards the first because i feel if i want to swap the bands out, it will be a slightly more versatile watch. also, it has the smaller case. but also drawn to the second because of it being an automatic, but afraid it might be too large.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Khaki-Quartz-Watch-H74551113/dp/B000WUD7R6/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt
> 
> Amazon.com: Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT Men's Automatic Watch H77625153: Clothing
> 
> Thank you again for your opinions on these!


Looks like no one has replied to you yet... here is my opinion:
I like the design, and between the two I would obviously choose the automatic version. Quartz is just....so....quartz...
On your first question, how to track down that model: no idea, let's hope the OP responds with a model number...


----------



## watchnut69

I have a Khaki GMT which is essentially the same watch as the second one, same 42mm x 12mm thick case. I have a 6.5" wrist and I feel it looks fine. It is only 2mm between the two watches.

Personally I would always go for a automatic over a quartz as it is more interesting and the fast tick when you have it close to your ear is great (yes I do listen to my autos sometimes  ).



redmosquito35 said:


> in the meantime, any opinions on the following two? i am drawn towards the first because i feel if i want to swap the bands out, it will be a slightly more versatile watch. also, it has the smaller case. but also drawn to the second because of it being an automatic, but afraid it might be too large.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Khaki-Quartz-Watch-H74551113/dp/B000WUD7R6/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt
> 
> Amazon.com: Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT Men's Automatic Watch H77625153: Clothing
> 
> Thank you again for your opinions on these!


----------



## bert69

My Hami is here


----------



## Tom1977




----------



## no name no slogan

PE on Vollmer mesh


----------



## no name no slogan

...and since the Route 66 doesn't seem to get much love. Let's celebrate it this Valentine's day...


----------



## thomasp

I just picked this up today and I'm in love.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Was taking pictures for my FS listing and love how this came out.


----------



## Kohe321




----------



## thomasp




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## mitchjrj

Guess I should add mine...


----------



## blackhawk163

Just in


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Did you get one of those smoking deals, blackhawk?


----------



## bigclive2011

Khaki pilot.


----------



## CeeJay

40mm Khaki Field on gunmetal grey nato strap


----------



## charisps




----------



## charisps

blackhawk I love it!!


----------



## W.G. Pagel

Love that Pan Europe!


----------



## blackhawk163

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ Did you get one of those smoking deals, blackhawk?


Yes, and as a bonus it came next day.



charisps said:


> blackhawk I love it!!


Isn't it a nice looking watch? Felt like a steal for $318 usd


----------



## limatime

I wanna play! Sorry for lack of beautiful scenery haha.


Attempt to get a texture shot of the dial


Some old shots on leather


----------



## heboil

Titanium Khaki Field


----------



## Barry.g

Just in and switched to a Nato by Clockwork Synergy...


----------



## nevermind

I can't tell you guys how much the Pan Europ is growing on me ....can't....resist.....much....longer....

Chrono or 3 hand?


----------



## Robotaz

nevermind said:


> I can't tell you guys how much the Pan Europ is growing on me ....can't....resist.....much....longer....
> 
> Chrono or 3 hand?


3-hand is so simple and fits so many situations.

I really like the one that's grey, or olive. I haven't seen it in person so I can't tell which color it really is.


----------



## blackhawk163

Robotaz said:


> 3-hand is so simple and fits so many situations.
> 
> I really like the one that's grey, or olive. I haven't seen it in person so I can't tell which color it really is.


Three hand is the best one.


----------



## 41Mets

I own the three hand and I'm in love with it. I like it more than my omega seamaster bond. But if I could get any watch based on what I've seen on watchuseek I it would be the blue chrono the limited edition. Thats one sweet watch!!


----------



## alexstraza

This is my Pilot on some nato. I went NATO crazy and now I have sooo many.










tacticool


----------



## CeeJay




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Day five, nothing else has touched my wrist. Love this thing, can't wait to get the bracelet for summer.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Adding another shot showing it's actually the grey dial, not black.


----------



## IanCognito

20 mins late for work but first lemme take a wristi...


----------



## Barfett

ChiefWahoo said:


> Day five, nothing else has touched my wrist. Love this thing, can't wait to get the bracelet for summer.


The Pilot is awesome on Steel. Obviously it adds a lot more weight but it looks amazing. I've got about 4 different straps for mine but it spends most of its time on the bracelet.


----------



## blackhawk163

Barfett said:


> The Pilot is awesome on Steel. Obviously it adds a lot more weight but it looks amazing. I've got about 4 different straps for mine but it spends most of its time on the bracelet.


You must have all the patience of Job. Twice I've removed the bracelet on mine, and twice I had to go getting done by a pro.


----------



## Barfett

blackhawk163 said:


> You must have all the patience of Job. Twice I've removed the bracelet on mine, and twice I had to go getting done by a pro.


Really? I haven't had any issues at all.. That's interesting.


----------



## Barfett

Barfett said:


> Really? I haven't had any issues at all.. That's interesting.


Just to make sure I wasn't lying to myself or misremembering, I just put it back on again without issue.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Going to order my bracelet direct from SGUSA unless anyone here is selling one.


----------



## alexstraza

I was thankful this just came on leather. The leather is really nice too. Getting bracelets on and off is the hardest thing and I just end up taking it to the jeweler who scratches everything up anyway. This watch dresses up pretty easily. Got a nice dressy/expensive look to it.


----------



## Fanat




----------



## Barfett

ChiefWahoo said:


> Going to order my bracelet direct from SGUSA unless anyone here is selling one.


That's a good idea. I didn't realize you could buy directly from Swatch Group so I got mine from an AD. It cost me nearly 180 bucks (Canadian). From what I read after the fact, Swatch sells them for less than what I paid.


----------



## mitchjrj

Barfett said:


> That's a good idea. I didn't realize you could buy directly from Swatch Group so I got mine from an AD. It cost me nearly 180 bucks (Canadian). From what I read after the fact, Swatch sells them for less than what I paid.


I can't speak to the bracelet, but I ordered a brown leather racer complete with fold-under clasp for C$117. Considering good quality leather and deploys are around $40 to $50 each that's decent in my books for first party. And the Hamilton signed butterfly is $35, also reasonable. So definitely worth a call direct to Swatch Group just to see what's what.


----------



## JohnM67

My Khaki Field Auto - lives up to it's name - been a trusty friend out in the field with me on many occasions.

This variation of dial colour doesn't seem to be so popular.

Don't know why - it's unusual but subdued and changes from a silvery yellow, to gold, to deep bronze depending on the light. Love it.


----------



## IanCognito

Bacon on the brain and feet, Pan Europ on the wrist...


----------



## giorgos mg

G.


----------



## cajun1970

I am once again part of the Hammy club. I had a 42mm Khaki Field Auto a couple of years ago but sold it. Always wanted to try the 38mm, as I felt the 42mm was just a tad big for a non-diver. Received the38mm today and I am very pleased - the size is perfeect! (my wrist is 7.25") . Should make a terrific "daily" watch for the office.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

cajun1970 said:


> I am once again part of the Hammy club. I had a 42mm Khaki Field Auto a couple of years ago but sold it. Always wanted to try the 38mm, as I felt the 42mm was just a tad big for a non-diver. Received the38mm today and I am very pleased - the size is perfeect! (my wrist is 7.25") . Should make a terrific "daily" watch for the office.


I have the 38 too and is a much better size than the 42, with the 42, they use the 38 movement putting the date window to far towards the center of the dial, looks odd.


----------



## 41Mets

This is my new custom ostrich strap by Aaron Pimentel on my Pan Europ:

What do ya think?


----------



## A4VC




----------



## mitchjrj

A4VC said:


>


I have yet to actually see this in the metal.


----------



## tobiasvl

Barry.g said:


> Just in and switched to a Nato by Clockwork Synergy...


I'm late, but I really like that Nato. It looks like a denim selvage.


----------



## Barry.g

tobiasvl said:


> I'm late, but I really like that Nato. It looks like a denim selvage.


Thank you.. I haven't even worn it on the straps yet as I love changing out the Nato..and the one above is so far my favorite ...


----------



## Barry.g

jaywinston41 said:


> This is my new custom ostrich strap by Aaron Pimentel on my Pan Europ:
> 
> What do ya think?


I love the strap.. Thank you for the information for Aaron.. Is it soft and comfortable? Definitely thinking of getting one


----------



## motzbueddel

Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono.


----------



## Barry.g

Added this one to my 3 hand.. The LE 1971 Chrono..


----------



## alexstraza

ooh yeah


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Great NATO! Can I ask where you bought it?


----------



## Makhdoom




----------



## alexstraza

ChiefWahoo said:


> Great NATO! Can I ask where you bought it?


Sure... User brennyn on eBay


----------



## autofiend

giorgos mg said:


> G.


What kind of straps are these?


----------



## hogwldfltr

Received several days ago; Team Earth Khaki Pioneer...


----------



## alexstraza

I _am _wearing a strap in this picture you just can't see it because it's camoflauged.


----------



## Nes461

Sminkypinky said:


> My Khaki Field Auto - lives up to it's name - been a trusty friend out in the field with me on many occasions.
> 
> This variation of dial colour doesn't seem to be so popular.
> 
> Don't know why - it's unusual but subdued and changes from a silvery yellow, to gold, to deep bronze depending on the light. Love it.


I agree! I have that same one without the date. Its been through hell and back beach, 4 wheeling you name it. still looks great not a scratch on the crystal and its a change from all the black and white dial watches.


----------



## Jeff_C




----------



## lgs2

Jeff_C said:


>


I love the Khaki King! Its one of my favorite everyday wears.


----------



## mitchjrj

Where did you stumble on that find?



Barry.g said:


> Added this one to my 3 hand.. The LE 1971 Chrono..


----------



## vinataba

My boy...


----------



## DocJekl

lgs2 said:


> I love the Khaki King! Its one of my favorite everyday wears.


Alas, I gave Hamilton Khaki to my brother this past Christmas, along with my old TAG Heuer Classic 2000 and Revue Thommen Grandville for his birthday 2 weeks before that. The Hammie is the only one I miss...a little.


----------



## giorgos mg

autofiend said:


> What kind of straps are these?


Braided perlon

G.


----------



## matthewr87

mitchjrj said:


> Guess I should add mine...
> 
> View attachment 2998450
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998498


What is that first watch that you have? It looks great!


----------



## mitchjrj

matthewr87 said:


> What is that first watch that you have? It looks great!


It's a Viewmatic, but the larger 42mm style.


----------



## Barry.g

mitchjrj said:


> Where did you stumble on that find?


I fell in love with both the 3 hand version (which I was able to find and buy from a great guy here on WUS), and then saw the Limited Edition Chrono 1971 in a few posts here; and started a world-wide search.. While there is one on ebay for sale still, I actually was lucky to find one at a great price even with shipping from Europe to South Florida and it arrived in perfect and like new condition.. Couldn't be happier as I know this is a very sought after piece and the price keeps on rising..


----------



## 41Mets

The strap from Aaron is actually pretty thick and sturdy. I wouldn't call it soft. Maybe that's the ostrich. But I like it. I like a bracelet so I'm used to something being more stiff.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

mitchjrj said:


> It's a Viewmatic, but the larger 42mm style.


44mm, actually. Just in case he goes looking for it. LOL


----------



## lgs2

My Hamilton Khaki on a custom made Horween Chromexcel Strap.


----------



## Terance Pickles

Hey guys!

I'm new, but I've got a couple of Hamiltons that I really like.















I want to like the metal bracelet that came with the pilot, but I just don't.

Really interesting seeing everyone else's watches and their strap choices!

***I didn't realize my photos would be so big, sorry!***


----------



## rileyd5

Put this on an oyster band. Like it better than the leather but also like the look on natos. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blitzzz

On NATO for now but getting a custom strap created


----------



## Barry.g

Love this thread ... Great posts!! 

Wearing my Pan Europ day/date 3 hand Automatic but can't post photos from my iPhone .


----------



## Barfett

My Scuba on an olive horween strap from Worn and Wound.


----------



## heboil




----------



## Terance Pickles

I love the white on black lettering and numbers on the day and date windows. I don't know why more manufacturers don't do that. Wish my pilot had that!



Barfett said:


> My Scuba on an olive horwe
> 
> en strap from Worn and Wound.


----------



## Barfett

Terance Pickles said:


> I love the white on black lettering and numbers on the day and date windows. I don't know why more manufacturers don't do that. Wish my pilot had that!


Yeah, I agree, it is nice. It's less disruptive and more inconspicuous but doesn't take away from the legibility of the day/date at all. It's a nice little detail on the Scuba for sure.


----------



## LastStarfighter




----------



## DocJekl

Those bastards at PayPal are still using 0.647 Euros to the dollar, or 1.5 dollars to the Euro. I should have used Visa when buying 6 straps with registered mail.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That perlon looks awesome! I'd love that for my Jazzmaster this summer. Unfortunately mine has 23mm lugs.


----------



## WatchNut22

Rick


----------



## Barry.g

Thank you - love the straps!! Can you tell me what size the straps come in besides 20mm?


----------



## woodchuck

I've always loved this one


----------



## DocJekl

ChiefWahoo said:


> That perlon looks awesome! I'd love that for my Jazzmaster this summer. Unfortunately mine has 23mm lugs.


That's too bad. I also have a few 21, 22 and 23mm lugged watches that are too big for these.

I got orange for my Planet Ocean and red for my Ti Seamaster Pro chronograph, I got dark grey and light grey for my Omega Great White and Rolex Polar Explorer II, plus a black one and a blue one for my Submariner and GMT Master II. These can fit my Moonwatch too, or my two ceramic bezel Omegas.


----------



## mitchjrj

Blitzzz said:


> On NATO for now but getting a custom strap created


Haven't tried that but it's exactly the NATO style I had been thinking of.


----------



## mitchjrj

Terance Pickles said:


> I love the white on black lettering and numbers on the day and date windows. I don't know why more manufacturers don't do that.


I used to be more forgiving here but now it annoys the hell out of me. One of the most egregious examples is the Longines Conquest Classic Chrono. It's bad enough they wedged in a date window at 4:30 between the subs, but left it black on white which just ruins the look of the dial. Sometimes it makes sense, where otherwise it could be mistaken for a dial Arabic or if the white area helps balance an opposing marker. But more often it's just lazy.


----------



## Kurt Behm

*Monday Morning ...*



Kurt


----------



## 41Mets

Ahhh...such a gorgeous watch


----------



## matthewr87

My new Jazzmaster!


----------



## rkp3194

Jazz master maestro chrono. Bracelet kind of day.


----------



## Barry.g

some stunning photos and Hammy's!! Cool Ostrich strap on the Pan-Europ 3 hand and I like the Nato on the Chrono...Jazzmasters also hot!! thanks and keep posting!!


----------



## quietsarcasm

Thick black alligator with blue stitching with SS v-buckle.


----------



## papazulu




----------



## 41Mets

A little tattoo with my pan Europ


----------



## matthewr87

Hey cool! Papazulu, what's that last one?


----------



## Watch Obsessive

I'll play...

My 4 year old X-Wind. My first proper Swiss Made mechanical and the big boy of my collection.

Too beasty for my 6.5" wrist but it was a milestone birthday gift and I love it too much to even consider selling it.

I swap straps occasionally, got 3 Di Modells that look awesome on it but I'm a bracelet guy at heart so prefer to keep it on the original stainless steel most of the time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papazulu

matthewr87 said:


> Hey cool! Papazulu, what's that last one?


That is a gun camera watch, copied again nowerdays, made into a straight wristwatch ;-)


----------



## LastStarfighter

Purchased a new canvas strap for my Hamilton with contrast stitching, hopefully the strap will survive going swimming as the Hamilton leather one it came with said it was not waterproof.


----------



## arogle1stus

Hey!
Any WUS's out there have any Hamilton 505's pics to offer.
505 wasn't my choice of first wristie watch to buy when American RRs accepted wristies as approved 
RR grade watches.
All my fellow Engrs I know bought either Bulova or Ball wristies.No luv for Ball cuz they were butt ugly!

X traindriver Art


----------



## Twotone60




----------



## fadofa

My first and only hamilton.

I can add that i have cleaned around the glass, after the pics were taken (should have done it the other way around).


----------



## Peternincompoop1

My new Khaki Aviation Auto


----------



## heboil




----------



## Barry.g

For Friday the 13th, enjoying switching up the Nato strap on my Pan-Europ..


----------



## Barfett

Peternincompoop1 said:


> My new Khaki Aviation Auto
> View attachment 3279538


That's a great looking watch, kind of wish it didn't have the date though. I've been eyeing it on Ashford for awhile now so I'm sure I will own it before the year is over..


----------



## JamesWWIII

Just got my first Hamilton...









Quite happy with it!


----------



## Barry.g

JamesWWIII said:


> Just got my first Hamilton...
> 
> View attachment 3282346
> 
> 
> Quite happy with it!


Congrats James!! Looks great on your wrist! Enjoy and wear in good health!


----------



## CeeJay

fadofa said:


> My first and only hamilton.
> 
> I can add that i have cleaned around the glass, after the pics were taken (should have done it the other way around).


Fantastic photos!


----------



## fadofa

CeeJay said:


> Fantastic photos!


Thanks Ceejay.


----------



## Drumguy

Jazz Master Thinline, Intra-Matic and Khaki Field Mechanical


----------



## 41Mets

Pan Europ


----------



## erebus




----------



## DocJekl

Drumguy4all said:


> Jazz Master Thinline, Intra-Matic and Khaki Field Mechanical


I love the Intra-Matic vintage look - it reminds me of my 1962 Omega.


----------



## Proenski

My first and (so far) only:


----------



## samotnik




----------



## Time Exposure

How about retro that was original when manufactured? I'm guessing early-mid 70's (about the time I was sporting a Charlie Tuna wind-up on my little wrist). Swiss automatic that's keeping freakishly accurate time...! Special thanks to forum member "efauser" for a flawless transaction.


----------



## Twotone60

This came in about 30 minutes ago. Walked right down to my guy to have it sized and didn't even notice I hadn't set the time until I cropped the photo! Love it.


----------



## 41Mets

My friend Hamilton, and me, on a night out.


----------



## Boogie92801

My jazz master viewmatic.


----------



## UtahGetMe2

These all look great. I'm in the market for my first Hamilton. Without any luck, I clicked through many many pages looking for this one:Hamilton Jazzmaster Automatic Chronograph Rose Gold-tone Mens Watch H32646555
Anybody have any pics?


----------



## Barfett

My Hamilton X-Wind has been taking a back seat to some of my other pieces for far too long! So I pulled it out of the box the other day, strapped it on and instantly remembered how much I enjoy it. This thing is a beast.


----------



## omegafan2015




----------



## Time Exposure

If you can't come to the mountain, I bring it to you...
Mount Vernon in the direct sunlight. I love the detail on this beast...


----------



## peatnick

Khaki chrono


----------



## Coltrane

Brand new Viewmatic!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Congrats, Trane! Saw that your fiancee bought it as a wedding gift! Can't ask for a better way tho acquire a watch you love! I have the 44mm in both black and silver and they're beautiful. Wear it in the best of health and good wishes for a perfect wedding day!


----------



## Time Exposure

My favorite of 3 Hamilton chronographs in my watch box:


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

I'm surprised how much I love it...I had my eye on this model for a while.


----------



## 41Mets

Mad hatter where'd you get that nato? Might look nice on the pan Europ.


----------



## Barry.g

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I'm surprised how much I love it...I had my eye on this model for a while.


wow awesome. I have the same Pilot (and also the Pan Europ..) And also would love to know where to get that Nato strap?

Thanks

Barry


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Hey guys, the Nato is from natostrapco.com, I have many straps from many places and I think that one in particular is my favorite.


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

The one on the watch is from the same place...orange is from cheapestnatostraps.com and the others are from crownandbuckle.


----------



## Barry.g

Thanks, I've been buying some great Nato straps from Clockworksynergy.com 

Love the one you have on your pilot, but I can't find it in 22mm at natostrap.com..

Will keep looking!! thanks again


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Did you go to natostrapco.com or natostrap.com? The former should get you what you're looking for.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Agreed. Natostrapco.com are good people, good service.


----------



## secfincorp

jaywinston41 said:


> My friend Hamilton, and me, on a night out.


How is the lume on that pan Europe? I had the chrono and can't rememember if it was good or not. Thqnks

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alexiskin

Best part about watch is you can change the straps to better match the day!

This is my first slightly nicer watch! And first post in this forum! Hello guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coltrane

ChiefWahoo said:


> Congrats, Trane! Saw that your fiancee bought it as a wedding gift! Can't ask for a better way tho acquire a watch you love! I have the 44mm in both black and silver and they're beautiful. Wear it in the best of health and good wishes for a perfect wedding day!


Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry.g

I enjoy the Pan-Europ so much, especially changing out the straps all the time...

for today on one of the Perlon straps I got in from WatchBandit...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Month two with my Pilot. Still miss my original X-wind but I think this is a fun one. I'll save up for the Khaki Regatta to replace the X-wind. I don't have a blue watch yet.


----------



## Archi888

My X-wind


----------



## milner

Got two of them but not opposed to picking up another one. The Khaki is en route and can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## estrickland

I have this caliber 11 Chrono-Matic Pan Europ 703 incoming:








Really like this watch. Hope it's nice in the metal.


----------



## m0rt

estrickland said:


> I have this caliber 11 Chrono-Matic Pan Europ 703 incoming:
> View attachment 3394178
> 
> 
> Really like this watch. Hope it's nice in the metal.


I've held one in my hand. It's awesome!


----------



## sidefx

New Khaki Pilot from my wife for my 30th birthday. Love my first Hammy!


----------



## elconquistador

My latest PW conversion


----------



## Twotone60

Khaki Navy. Scored for $265 from Overstock about eight years ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revad




----------



## stonehead887

My newest watch, got it on Friday. Lots of wrist time already and it's super comfy. Not tried the nato as yet but will swap out soon. The nato is better quality than anticipated


----------



## Twotone60

Khaki Navy - Got this silver one for $340 and a blue one for $260 from Overstock about 8 years ago.


----------



## maki23

My favourite Hammy!


----------



## FernandoValenzuela

My latest Hamiton, the X-Wind:


----------



## Blitzzz

New custom strap for the Pan Europ courtesy of Clover Straps. Looks and feels awesome.


----------



## i-WERKS




----------



## cajun1970

On the gator today...


----------



## ampersand

My BeLOWZERO in all black.


----------



## best_x_treme

Hamilton Valiant Auto 40mm, love the classic look.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That Valiant is perfect! I'd sell my Jazzmasters for that if it were 44. Stunning!


----------



## best_x_treme

At 40mm is maximum I will go for my thin wrist of 17cm, mainly because of the long lugs on this watch. Anyway the bracelet helps a lot, I've put it on a leather belt and didn't like it as much as the bracelet.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## 41Mets

Pan Europ today


----------



## Barry.g

Love the Pan Europ with that Ostrich strap... still thinking of getting one for mine... just can't force myself yet to spend the $$


----------



## mozatihom

Hamilton Khaki Pilot on Darlena 20mm mottled brown leather strap.


----------



## firesgt911

First and only Hamilton! I will have more!


----------



## mozatihom

Hamilton Khaki Pilot on Pan MV01PN 20mm dark brown croco leather strap.


----------



## throwoff

Only a few days old and I love it more every day!


----------



## Twotone60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

Vintage Pan-Europ 701


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

In the sunshine today


----------



## tommy_boy

Recent pickup to satisfy my coin edge bezel craving:


----------



## w4tchnut

Base jumping today


----------



## revad




----------



## Peternincompoop1

Khaki Aviation today


----------



## firesgt911

jaywinston41 said:


> In the sunshine today


This pic is causing me some serious internal conflict.


----------



## billyp7718

Trying out the Olive NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

firesgt911 said:


> jaywinston41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the sunshine today
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is causing me some serious internal conflict.
Click to expand...

Why is that?!


----------



## Fabrizio-it

Here is my 1969 Hamilton chrono-matic countdown in NOS condition ...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Wow. That is gorgeous!


----------



## petersenjp




----------



## yuhyma

My Khaki Navy Pioneer


----------



## yuhyma

.


----------



## firesgt911

jaywinston41 said:


> Why is that?!


Because I've already spent my fun money for a while! That is a beautiful watch on a beautiful strap!


----------



## Shralp

A lot of great Hamilton's here. I grew up in Lancaster PA so they're that much more special to me. Here is my Jazzmaster Traveler GMT I picked up in a recent trade. Added the mesh last week.


----------



## GUTuna

Friend's wedding rehearsal and golf with a hand-wind Hamilton on a NATO


----------



## dawiz

Fabrizio-it said:


> Here is my 1969 Hamilton chrono-matic countdown in NOS condition ...
> 
> View attachment 3537490


Holy crap hat thing's nice... Makes me want to get one of those new pioneer ones with the countdown timer


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## SammyJankis

My 1978 Hamilton H3 military issue. New crystal and gaskets installed today. Wearing right now.


----------



## Jules67

My Hamilton GMT..


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Watchdog

My new 38mm Khaki Field Auto:


My vintage 1961 Hamilton Wilson:


----------



## dawiz

Favorite watch of my small collection - and the most accurate one as well. Easily beating my Speedmaster Pro in accuracy.


----------



## cheapie

My Jazzmaster Viewmatic the day I got it a couple years ago:










Since stock straps won't fit my wrist, I got an oil-tanned brown leather strap for it:










I'm currently looking for a brown croc strap like the factory strap that's an appropriate length.

I truly feel that this is a flawlessly classic design. There are few acquisitions that would force this one from my collection.


----------



## Peternincompoop1

took some pics to pass the time as i sit in traffic this morning...
















Then i hit the underpass and my lume unexpectedly blew up!


----------



## jas1978

SammyJankis said:


> My 1978 Hamilton H3 military issue. New crystal and gaskets installed today. Wearing right now.


I've wanted a 1978 Hamilton military issue because that's the year I was born. I've just never felt comfortable getting one on ebay or any other place because I think the watch might have not been taken care of over these 37 years. I also have the recent military homage watches (there's a black one and a green one) that were released a few years ago. I'm happy with those.


----------



## tjfarrington2000

Does this $12.95 goodwill mantel clock, with a signed letter from the CEO of Hamilton count?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adhanji

My 2 new Khakis. From trading in an Omega Constellation co-axile that kept on breaking down.


----------



## lucasvp

Adhanji said:


> My 2 new Khakis. From trading in an Omega Constellation co-axile that kept on breaking down.


What is the model of the first one?


----------



## Adhanji

lucasvp said:


> What is the model of the first one?


H72585535. It's amazing with a PVD finish!


----------



## maki23

Hamilton Khaki/Air Race Automatic at the office


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azigman

Tax Day. :roll:















Be well,

AZ


----------



## Dstew419

Hamilton #2...just arrived today


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Congrats! I have one coming this week myself. The excitement of a new Hamilton is back.


----------



## Monocrom

azigman said:


> Tax Day. :roll:
> 
> View attachment 3659858
> View attachment 3659866
> 
> 
> Be well,
> 
> AZ


Look on the bright side. For everyone else, it's also tax day. But not everyone has a good-looking watch on their wrist.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

New to me Khaki Regatta. Loving it.


----------



## chadwright

This one really looks good on any nato strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## RBleigh81

just received my new gunny strap to put on the ole khaki auto


----------



## nqtri

Wanted to sell the watch but got the new NATO strap today. Such a stunner, now I just want to keep it.


----------



## DocJekl

nqtri said:


> View attachment 3730498
> 
> Wanted to sell the watch but got the new NATO strap today. Such a stunner, now I just want to keep it.


Hey, I have the same watch on right now!

I picked this up a couple of years ago as a "Swiss beater watch" for when I didn't want to hurt my more expensive watches. But I ended up babying like all the others.

I gave it to my brother last December for his birthday and Xmas, along with a used TAG and our step-dad's old Revue Thommen (both from the mid 90's). He ended up broke and I bought it back last week from him to help out (I didn't want the TAG, and the RT was sentimental to him).

But I still can't bring myself to sell it. I've got a bunch of straps and NATOs to try with it someday.


----------



## Maxy




----------



## Maxy

Today's pic!


----------



## dawiz

nqtri said:


> View attachment 3730498
> 
> Wanted to sell the watch but got the new NATO strap today. Such a stunner, now I just want to keep it.


I already know that I'll sell my Pan Europs (couldn't find a blue chrono, so settled for the black one and I'm not 100% convinced of the color combo on this and the three hander, either) for a Tudor Heritage chrono (either brown or blue, haven't decided yet). But with the NATO strap, the Khaki Field Auto looks so damn good, I'd never part with that one. Same goes for the Intra-Matic - one of the nicest dress watches I've ever seen, will definitely keep that one.


----------



## tobiasvl

I got the same watch fresh from the mailbox. Here it is with some blurry cherry blossom trees:


----------



## Robotaz

Some nice field watches! Enjoy!


----------



## E52

Decision: hami today


----------



## dawiz

E52 said:


> Decision: hami today


Ah darn it, you got that blue Pan Europ I want


----------



## Robotaz

Chronoris = badass!


----------



## glengoyne17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaspode

1990s chrono with 39 jewel LWO 283 movement:


----------



## m0rt

E52 said:


> Decision: hami today


That's a great collection. I'm doing the black Pan Europ and the orange Chronoris plus the Autodromo Prototipo with Siffert colors.


----------



## delco714

chadwright said:


> This one really looks good on any nato strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fantastic time piece sir!! Agree c NATO band


----------



## E52

dawiz said:


> Ah darn it, you got that blue Pan Europ I want


Hi
i am glad you like the blue chrono pan europ. Wasn't cheap to buy it. I wish you to own it one day. All my best my friend

E52


----------



## E52

m0rt said:


> That's a great collection. I'm doing the black Pan Europ and the orange Chronoris plus the Autodromo Prototipo with Siffert colors.


nice collection you have my friend ! Wear it in the best health 

E52


----------



## dawiz

E52 said:


> Hi
> i am glad you like the blue chrono pan europ. Wasn't cheap to buy it. I wish you to own it one day. All my best my friend
> 
> E52


Thanks!


----------



## tobiasvl

After weeks of deliberation on whether I should get the 38 mm or 42 mm Hamilton Khaki I decided on the 38 mm... But now that it has arrived it looks a little big


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Needed some color this morning.


----------



## ZIPPER79

My Hamilton "Barton" in 14K


----------



## redtissot




----------



## billyp7718

Liking this in the blue NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farner_O

Here is my first (and so far only) Hamilton.
Now 8 months old, already some scratches on the case :-(
I like the hands with bright lume.


----------



## private

my only hammy-panda. love at first sight.


----------



## cpl

Does anyone own this one? Khaki Field Auto 40mm ref H70595593. I'm thinking about getting this for my nephew's 18th birthday. I've never seen any of the Khaki models in person. How does it wear? Tell me what you like or don't like or feel free to recommend something else.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## nin9919

Tried an orange Christopher Ward leather strap on my Khaki Air


----------



## cowslinger

Khaki Mechanical with a black Hirsch Highland strap. This is a great watch for days when I'm dressed casually and with black shoes and belt. Because of that it ends up being my default watch most of the winter months. The one strange thing about this watch is that the holes for the spring bars are positioned so far out on the edge of the lugs that any two-piece strap will have an unusually large gap between the strap and case. It isn't a detail that bothers me much though, and it is much less noticeable once the watch is on the wrist. If you like one-piece straps the position of the spring bars is probably perfect for you.


----------



## DocJekl

cowslinger said:


> Khaki Mechanical with a black Hirsch Highland strap. This is a great watch for days when I'm dressed casually and with black shoes and belt. Because of that it ends up being my default watch most of the winter months. _*The one strange thing about this watch is that the holes for the spring bars are positioned so far out on the edge of the lugs that any two-piece strap will have an unusually large gap between the strap and case*_. It isn't a detail that bothers me much though, and it is much less noticeable once the watch is on the wrist. If you like one-piece straps the position of the spring bars is probably perfect for you.
> View attachment 3812610


That's so you can use a thick leather NATO or Thick leather 2-piece strap with the watch.


----------



## Zach97

My Khaki Field Day Date - first Swiss mechanical I ever got. ^^


----------



## chadwright

I added this beauty to the collection. The pictures don't do this dial justice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Anotherrcguy

I went with the chrono today!


----------



## dawiz

Anotherrcguy said:


> I went with the chrono today!


Nice straps - where did you get these?


----------



## Anotherrcguy

dawiz said:


> Nice straps - where did you get these?


Clockwork Synergy Straps on the web


----------



## mozatihom




----------



## Anotherrcguy

Pan Europ Chrono on Pan Europ three hand rally strap. I think it looks better on the chrono!


----------



## 41Mets

Been wearing this on custom ostrich for months and went for a change today!


----------



## DougG

Been lurking here for a while and thought I'd finally sign up. Here's my Hamilton Khaki Field 42mm - I've had it a month now and I'm very happy with it. My first Hamilton - and it definitely won't be my last. ;-)


----------



## dnoble37

ChiefWahoo said:


> Needed some color this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3781882


what is the model # of this watch?


----------



## hhanggodo

The 38mm on my tiny wrist. I think I might need to put an additional hole on my strap, or just get new one.


----------



## Barfett

chadwright said:


> I added this beauty to the collection. The pictures don't do this dial justice.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree! I tried one on a at my local AD and it really is a gorgeous watch in the Metal. I'm waiting for Ashford to put it on sale in the $300 range again before I pull the trigger. Should have done it right away the first time..


----------



## ChiefWahoo

dnoble37 said:


> what is the model # of this watch?


<Edit>
Corrected - from the caseback it's H776360. That might be the family name. There was one on bracelet and one on blue rubber.

Been out of production for years. Khaki Regatta.


----------



## Barfett

Wearing the Pilot today


----------



## chadwright

Barfett said:


> I agree! I tried one on a at my local AD and it really is a gorgeous watch in the Metal. I'm waiting for Ashford to put it on sale in the $300 range again before I pull the trigger. Should have done it right away the first time..


Keep watch on eBay. I won this one for $240 in perfect shape.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barfett

chadwright said:


> Keep watch on eBay. I won this one for $240 in perfect shape.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Really?? That's nuts! Great buy man!!! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jmar1980

dnoble37 said:


> what is the model # of this watch?


I believe is Hamilton khaki navy regatta H77636343


----------



## tobiasvl

hhanggodo said:


> The 38mm on my tiny wrist. I think I might need to put an additional hole on my strap, or just get new one.
> View attachment 3883306


What's your wrist size? That looks pretty similar to me (6.5")


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Jazzy night


----------



## watch_hor

First Hammy in a while after a long hiatus. Had a Cushion, Traveler 2, X-Wind and now the Pilot Auto Chrono. Very happy with this so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time

Just joined the Hammy club with this silver dial Pan Europ chrono:


----------



## zkev

Got this Ti Hammy few days ago.. Loving it!


----------



## dawiz

Keeper of Time said:


> Just joined the Hammy club with this silver dial Pan Europ chrono:


I should have gone with the silver version myself :-/


----------



## Keeper of Time

dawiz said:


> I should have gone with the silver version myself :-/


It's really unique. I love the real feel and racing look to it.


----------



## dawiz

Keeper of Time said:


> It's really unique. I love the real feel and racing look to it.


I have the black one - bought it because I couldn't find the limited edition anymore but have been having doubts about the color ever since I got it.


----------



## dawiz

Not been wearing this a lot - mainly because I rarely need to dress up. But it's one of my watches I'll likely never sell. A timeless classic. Insanely thin, insanely accurate, insanely comfortable, impeccable workmanship. I used to also have a Tissot Visodate, but the Intra-Matic runs circles around it in every respect, so I put an end to the rivalry and put the Tissot on the block.

Rambled enough - have a nice evening, gents!


----------



## billyp7718

Don't wear this much in my rotation since I have it listed FSOT but threw on the navy NATO and remembered how good this dial looks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firesgt911

These bring me a lot of joy!


----------



## jmar1980

firesgt911 said:


> These bring me a lot of joy!


I m waiting my x-wind in a week, I m looking forward to photoshoot it   
Enjoy your Hamiltons


----------



## firesgt911

jmar1980 said:


> I m waiting my x-wind in a week, I m looking forward to photoshoot it
> Enjoy your Hamiltons


I wear a Seiko SKX009 at work, because I am rough on watches there. I am very fond of the seiko, but find myself anxious to get home and put the X Wind on. I wear it everyday. It is my favorite.


----------



## jmar1980

firesgt911 said:


> I wear a Seiko SKX009 at work, because I am rough on watches there. I am very fond of the seiko, but find myself anxious to get home and put the X Wind on. I wear it everyday. It is my favorite.


It's a beauty with lot of straps, I find myself looking pictures of it all the time in the net! Can't wait!
I have a sumo! Haha identical choices! Tough watches


----------



## DougG

dawiz said:


> Not been wearing this a lot - mainly because I rarely need to dress up. But it's one of my watches I'll likely never sell. A timeless classic. Insanely thin, insanely accurate, insanely comfortable, impeccable workmanship. I used to also have a Tissot Visodate, but the Intra-Matic runs circles around it in every respect, so I put an end to the rivalry and put the Tissot on the block.
> 
> Rambled enough - have a nice evening, gents!
> 
> View attachment 3983834


I love the Intra-Matic - just beautiful. I am aiming to get one later this year, probably as a birthday present for myself.


----------



## d.2.the.p

My new(ish) Khaki Field Titanium:


----------



## bigdurian

My 38mm Hamilton Intra-matic


----------



## ChiefWahoo

firesgt911 said:


> These bring me a lot of joy!


Now I want to flip my Jazzmasters into auto chrono! That's a beautiful combo! Congrats!


----------



## peatnick

Khaki chrono









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## ANev

My companion in the last hollidays!


----------



## dawiz

ANev said:


> My companion in the last hollidays!


What model is that? I really like that one


----------



## dawiz

dawiz said:


> What model is that? I really like that one


Never mind - found it. Strangely, Hamilton doesn't seem to sell the Scuba Auto in Switzerland. It's not listed in the Swiss 2014/2015 catalog, either!?


----------



## cprrckwlf

dawiz said:


> Never mind - found it. Strangely, Hamilton doesn't seem to sell the Scuba Auto in Switzerland. It's not listed in the Swiss 2014/2015 catalog, either!?


Could be worse. Some years back Tissot put out a 24-hr movement pocket watch that I absolutely fell in love with. It WAS listed in the U.S. catalog, but turned out to be a Euro-only model. Beg, plead, bribe and cajole I never did find a way to get my hands on that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANev

dawiz said:


> Never mind - found it. Strangely, Hamilton doesn't seem to sell the Scuba Auto in Switzerland. It's not listed in the Swiss 2014/2015 catalog, either!?


It's an older model. I don't think they sell it presently. Despite having poor water depht resistance it is a really nice diver. It only lacks in not having AR coating.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Wore my silver JM on the bracelet from my black model this week thanks to the heat and rain.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I'm in a Hammy mood. Had this lined up to sell but pulled it back to try out on NATO again. 
Anyone interested in renting me their Pilot bracelet for a week? I'd like to try the bracelet w/o shelling out $120 for it.


----------



## dawiz

cprrckwlf said:


> Could be worse. Some years back Tissot put out a 24-hr movement pocket watch that I absolutely fell in love with. It WAS listed in the U.S. catalog, but turned out to be a Euro-only model. Beg, plead, bribe and cajole I never did find a way to get my hands on that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, that sucks - I don't know why some models are sold here exclusively, and why some watches are produced here but not sold here at all. Doxa, for example, hasn't been available in Switzerland for 50 years - nobody here even knows the brand. The same goes for Christopher Ward, Squale etc.


----------



## Barfett

1970's Hamilton Electronic 5009. It just came in the mail today so I threw this strap from Worn and Wound on it. It looks OK but I'm thinking I need a strap with some red stitching to go with the second hand. Any suggestions? I was thinking rally but it seems like more of a dress watch with the absence of Arabic numerals. Let me know what you think.


----------



## cpl

Just got this cheap mesh bracelet from Ebay. The straight end links just manage to squeeze into the lugs. I think it looks quite good 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firesgt911

Barfett said:


> 1970's Hamilton Electronic 5009. It just came in the mail today so I threw this strap from Worn and Wound on it. It looks OK but I'm thinking I need a strap with some red stitching to go with the second hand. Any suggestions? I was thinking rally but it seems like more of a dress watch with the absence of Arabic numerals. Let me know what you think.


I think a rally with red would look great on that watch!


----------



## Twotone60

Barfett said:


> 1970's Hamilton Electronic 5009. It just came in the mail today so I threw this strap from Worn and Wound on it. It looks OK but I'm thinking I need a strap with some red stitching to go with the second hand. Any suggestions? I was thinking rally but it seems like more of a dress watch with the absence of Arabic numerals. Let me know what you think.


If it were mine, I'd put it on a two-piece Zulu that had some red in it, or on a Hadley Roma silicone with red stitching. I really like the nato below for it, but only if you converted it to a two piece.









And here's a two piece:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boulderlaw

*My first post, my first mechanical watch, my first Hamilton*









More pictures (7" wrist): https://www.watchuseek.com/members/boulderlaw/albums/hamilton-jazzmaster-day-date-h32505511/

I am an Apple guy. I have used Macs exclusively for more than ten years. I had an original iPhone, and haven't had anything but an iPhone since. I still use my original iPad. I am or may not have an Apple sticker on my bike. And my skis. I am a fan.

I am not a watch guy. I have had a series of crappy to moderate quartz watches over the years, but when the last one died I just bought a Timex Ironman. Better for running anyway. When I lost that one jumping off a cliff, I got another one. Thirty bucks. Easy. Ugly. Unsatisfying. I have shopped for GPS watches and activity bands, but nothing seems quite right.

Looking at the Apple watch, I wanted to like it. But it is not intuitively awesome in the way the original iPhone was. Or even incrementally better in the way the iPad was. It just seems unnecessary and overly complicated. But it did make me want to rush to the store. Just not in the way Apple intended.

Rather than making me want another Apple device or any other smart watch, the Apple watch makes my want something completely different. It reminds me of our phone and computer focused world and it makes me long for something purely mechanical, something real in the tactile sense.

I never understood the allure of mechanical watches. They are so expensive, antiquated, and unnecessary. But they tick. They have a heartbeat. They have weight. My life is spent in front of a computer screen-handheld or desktop-and the beauty of a handcrafted machine on my wrist is a perfect counterbalance.

The Hamilton Jazzmaster Day Date (H32505511) that I am wearing as I type this is not a rejection of screens, but a statement about their limits. When I saw the Apple watch I realized, as much as I love the information screens provide, I do not want to stare at another one. I had found the point I never thought I would, where electronics become overwhelming and a radically different solution makes more sense.

I went with the white dial and gold-tone hands/indices because it seems more traditional and timeless. I want this watch to last a long time. I honestly couldn't find a watch I liked better at any price point.

I bought it from Watchcolony via Amazon. The $511 price was not quite as good as Jomashop ($475 w/ coupon), but they were backordered and Watchcolony sent it right away. After overcoming the incomparable incompetence of the USPS, the watch I ordered on Monday arrived on Saturday.

It is set up with a RHD deployant from mywatchmaker (Premium deployant clasps in stainless steel). I have had this deployant on watches for years (including that Ironman that got lost in the lake). When that happened I emailed mywatchmaker to tell him about the limits of his depoylant (obvious to most, probably) and he immediately sent out another one. Totally unexpected and much appreciated. These deployants take a little effort to feel comfortable on my wrist, but after a little file work on the corners it feels great.

I plan to switch out the band and the clasp for an Omega-style set up. The best option I have found is this set from thewatchboys. Anyone have any experience with these? Hamilton makes one for the Spirit of Liberty and the Pan Europ, but they are 22/20 bands and mine is 20/18. I haven't been able to find a 20/20 in black leather.

Omega Style Black Water Resistant Leather with Black Stitch [omega_deplwatres_blk_20mm] - $35.96 : The Watch Boys, Providing quality products for watch collectors!

Omega Style Deployant Buckles [twb_oemga_deployantbuckle] - $39.95 : The Watch Boys, Providing quality products for watch collectors!

I am very happy I joined the mechanical watch club. The JM is functioning wonderfully so far, although I have not checked its accuracy down to the second. I have some power reserve anxiety, which I am sure will go away with experience. I crank the crown a few times at night and a few times in the morning just in case.


----------



## Barfett

Twotone60 said:


> If it were mine, I'd put it on a two-piece Zulu that had some red in it, or on a Hadley Roma silicone with red stitching. I really like the nato below for it, but only if you converted it to a two piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a two piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm. I was thinking NATO but I didn't think the extra tucked in length would look good with this type of watch. A two piece would definitely solve that problem. Thanks for the suggestion. NATOs and zulu's are cheap enough that I can grab one along with a rally. I've also got a light brown Stowa Croco that might look good on it too. Problem is, it looks so amazing on my Orient Chicane that I don't want to take it off. Lol


----------



## wwarren




----------



## mitchjrj

Closing off the day with the Pan-Europ and a Scotch. Both bring a smile to my face.


----------



## Peter Garry

A very fresh Hamilton khaki auto. Enjoying this watch a lot can't wait to try a nato strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

mitchjrj said:


> Closing off the day with the Pan-Europ and a Scotch. Both bring a smile to my face.


An excellent combination


----------



## Twotone60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

My favorite of three Hamilton chronos in rotation, on my favorite thick tan strap.


----------



## dnoble37

Nice! What strap is that?

I finally got mine last week. Gift from my fiancee.

Untitled by Drew Noble, on Flickr


----------



## Time Exposure

dnoble37 said:


> Nice! What strap is that?


Cheap! Check ofrei.com. Here's a screenshot with a catalogue number:








It was very orange so I took a hot moist wash cloth and evenly blotted it to darken the leather and bring out some of the wax.
Otto Frei is a great "candy store," and the prices are good...unless you buy one item for $15. Then shipping is a high percentage.
That's why I always end up buying more stuff!!
Congrats on yours. Looks great on the stock bracelet, but nice to have strap options!


----------



## jmar1980

My new baby X


----------



## jkleck

First post in the Hamilton forum. Just got a NATO for mine.


----------



## jkleck

Peter Garry said:


> A very fresh Hamilton khaki auto. Enjoying this watch a lot can't wait to try a nato strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my watch exactly. See my prior post for the pic of the NATO.


----------



## josenyc

Jazzmaster day-date with the 80 hour reserve 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aikidoka25

Time Exposure said:


> Cheap! Check ofrei.com. Here's a screenshot with a catalogue number:
> 
> It was very orange so I took a hot moist wash cloth and evenly blotted it to darken the leather and bring out some of the wax.
> Otto Frei is a great "candy store," and the prices are good...unless you buy one item for $15. Then shipping is a high percentage.
> That's why I always end up buying more stuff!!
> Congrats on yours. Looks great on the stock bracelet, but nice to have strap options!


I wanted to order one but the shipping to Canada really kills the deal.


----------



## djs86

Here's mine for today!

Happy Memorial Day and thank you to all that have served!









Daniel


----------



## dawiz

New ColaReb strap came I today - I love it on the Khaki Field Auto!


----------



## supervoice

New NATO strap Gentleman 5-Ring Zulu w/ Brushed SS Hardware match with Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## zee218

Intramatic 38


----------



## Time Exposure

zee218 said:


> View attachment 4151538
> 
> Intramatic 38


BLIP!
There goes my radar again...Very nice, and exactly what a dress watch should look like.


----------



## river27

New arrival this week:


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I've been wearing the silver JM on the bracelet that came with my black model. Some days I like it, some days it feels blingy. But leather and I don't mix in summer, and it's my best looking dial, so I need to get it some wrist time somehow.


----------



## Triton9




----------



## zyh6hyz

ANev said:


> The simpler the better...


Stunning.. may I ask what strap is it, and where did you get it?


----------



## SeventySeven

Crappy phonepic of my Hamilton Khaki Officer Mechanical (H69419933) with a nice leather strap from Popov Leather.


----------



## Dejadragon

Khaki Navy Sub. Picked it up in a Swatch outlet yesterday in Spain. Really like it.


----------



## Dejadragon

*Re: My first post, my first mechanical watch, my first Hamilton*

Well said! :-! QUOTE=boulderlaw;16224146]
View attachment 4045962


More pictures (7" wrist): https://www.watchuseek.com/members/boulderlaw/albums/hamilton-jazzmaster-day-date-h32505511/

I am an Apple guy. I have used Macs exclusively for more than ten years. I had an original iPhone, and haven't had anything but an iPhone since. I still use my original iPad. I am or may not have an Apple sticker on my bike. And my skis. I am a fan.

I am not a watch guy. I have had a series of crappy to moderate quartz watches over the years, but when the last one died I just bought a Timex Ironman. Better for running anyway. When I lost that one jumping off a cliff, I got another one. Thirty bucks. Easy. Ugly. Unsatisfying. I have shopped for GPS watches and activity bands, but nothing seems quite right.

Looking at the Apple watch, I wanted to like it. But it is not intuitively awesome in the way the original iPhone was. Or even incrementally better in the way the iPad was. It just seems unnecessary and overly complicated. But it did make me want to rush to the store. Just not in the way Apple intended.

Rather than making me want another Apple device or any other smart watch, the Apple watch makes my want something completely different. It reminds me of our phone and computer focused world and it makes me long for something purely mechanical, something real in the tactile sense.

I never understood the allure of mechanical watches. They are so expensive, antiquated, and unnecessary. But they tick. They have a heartbeat. They have weight. My life is spent in front of a computer screen-handheld or desktop-and the beauty of a handcrafted machine on my wrist is a perfect counterbalance.

The Hamilton Jazzmaster Day Date (H32505511) that I am wearing as I type this is not a rejection of screens, but a statement about their limits. When I saw the Apple watch I realized, as much as I love the information screens provide, I do not want to stare at another one. I had found the point I never thought I would, where electronics become overwhelming and a radically different solution makes more sense.

I went with the white dial and gold-tone hands/indices because it seems more traditional and timeless. I want this watch to last a long time. I honestly couldn't find a watch I liked better at any price point.

I bought it from Watchcolony via Amazon. The $511 price was not quite as good as Jomashop ($475 w/ coupon), but they were backordered and Watchcolony sent it right away. After overcoming the incomparable incompetence of the USPS, the watch I ordered on Monday arrived on Saturday.

It is set up with a RHD deployant from mywatchmaker (Premium deployant clasps in stainless steel). I have had this deployant on watches for years (including that Ironman that got lost in the lake). When that happened I emailed mywatchmaker to tell him about the limits of his depoylant (obvious to most, probably) and he immediately sent out another one. Totally unexpected and much appreciated. These deployants take a little effort to feel comfortable on my wrist, but after a little file work on the corners it feels great.

I plan to switch out the band and the clasp for an Omega-style set up. The best option I have found is this set from thewatchboys. Anyone have any experience with these? Hamilton makes one for the Spirit of Liberty and the Pan Europ, but they are 22/20 bands and mine is 20/18. I haven't been able to find a 20/20 in black leather.

Omega Style Black Water Resistant Leather with Black Stitch [omega_deplwatres_blk_20mm] - $35.96 : The Watch Boys, Providing quality products for watch collectors!

Omega Style Deployant Buckles [twb_oemga_deployantbuckle] - $39.95 : The Watch Boys, Providing quality products for watch collectors!

I am very happy I joined the mechanical watch club. The JM is functioning wonderfully so far, although I have not checked its accuracy down to the second. I have some power reserve anxiety, which I am sure will go away with experience. I crank the crown a few times at night and a few times in the morning just in case.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DocJekl

*Re: My first post, my first mechanical watch, my first Hamilton*



Dejadragon said:


> Well said! :-! QUOTE=boulderlaw;16224146]
> View attachment 4045962
> 
> 
> More pictures (7" wrist): https://www.watchuseek.com/members/boulderlaw/albums/hamilton-jazzmaster-day-date-h32505511/
> 
> I am an Apple guy. I have used Macs exclusively for more than ten years. I had an original iPhone, and haven't had anything but an iPhone since. I still use my original iPad. I am or may not have an Apple sticker on my bike. And my skis. I am a fan.
> 
> I am not a watch guy. I have had a series of crappy to moderate quartz watches over the years, but when the last one died I just bought a Timex Ironman. Better for running anyway. When I lost that one jumping off a cliff, I got another one. Thirty bucks. Easy. Ugly. Unsatisfying. I have shopped for GPS watches and activity bands, but nothing seems quite right.
> 
> Looking at the Apple watch, I wanted to like it. But it is not intuitively awesome in the way the original iPhone was. Or even incrementally better in the way the iPad was. It just seems unnecessary and overly complicated. But it did make me want to rush to the store. Just not in the way Apple intended.
> 
> Rather than making me want another Apple device or any other smart watch, the Apple watch makes my want something completely different. It reminds me of our phone and computer focused world and it makes me long for something purely mechanical, something real in the tactile sense.
> 
> I never understood the allure of mechanical watches. They are so expensive, antiquated, and unnecessary. But they tick. They have a heartbeat. They have weight. My life is spent in front of a computer screen-handheld or desktop-and the beauty of a handcrafted machine on my wrist is a perfect counterbalance.
> 
> The Hamilton Jazzmaster Day Date (H32505511) that I am wearing as I type this is not a rejection of screens, but a statement about their limits. When I saw the Apple watch I realized, as much as I love the information screens provide, I do not want to stare at another one. I had found the point I never thought I would, where electronics become overwhelming and a radically different solution makes more sense.
> 
> I went with the white dial and gold-tone hands/indices because it seems more traditional and timeless. I want this watch to last a long time. I honestly couldn't find a watch I liked better at any price point.
> 
> I bought it from Watchcolony via Amazon. The $511 price was not quite as good as Jomashop ($475 w/ coupon), but they were backordered and Watchcolony sent it right away. After overcoming the incomparable incompetence of the USPS, the watch I ordered on Monday arrived on Saturday.
> 
> It is set up with a RHD deployant from mywatchmaker (Premium deployant clasps in stainless steel). I have had this deployant on watches for years (including that Ironman that got lost in the lake). When that happened I emailed mywatchmaker to tell him about the limits of his depoylant (obvious to most, probably) and he immediately sent out another one. Totally unexpected and much appreciated. These deployants take a little effort to feel comfortable on my wrist, but after a little file work on the corners it feels great.
> 
> I plan to switch out the band and the clasp for an Omega-style set up. The best option I have found is this set from thewatchboys. Anyone have any experience with these? Hamilton makes one for the Spirit of Liberty and the Pan Europ, but they are 22/20 bands and mine is 20/18. I haven't been able to find a 20/20 in black leather.
> 
> Omega Style Black Water Resistant Leather with Black Stitch [omega_deplwatres_blk_20mm] - $35.96 : The Watch Boys, Providing quality products for watch collectors!
> 
> Omega Style Deployant Buckles [twb_oemga_deployantbuckle] - $39.95 : The Watch Boys, Providing quality products for watch collectors!
> 
> I am very happy I joined the mechanical watch club. The JM is functioning wonderfully so far, although I have not checked its accuracy down to the second. I have some power reserve anxiety, which I am sure will go away with experience. I crank the crown a few times at night and a few times in the morning just in case.


[/QUOTE]

I ordered that strap and buckle on May 20, but have not received it yet. Congrats on the fine watch. I wear an Apple Watch on my right wrist as a fitness tracker when I still wear my mechanical watches on my left wrist.


----------



## Magic Stick

*Re: My first post, my first mechanical watch, my first Hamilton*

I would love to see one crazy dude who mod his watch to make it similar like Murphy's Interstellar.









from this


----------



## Time Exposure

Glanced at my watch and saw it was "Official Time" to take a picture.
My Khaki 2-register came with a dark brown strap. I thought it was a poor match, so I mounted a thick black strap to it-huge improvement!
THEN...I decided to give Swatch a try and ordered an OEM Hamilton bracelet for it (the process was smooth and the bracelet was under $100 USD). To be honest, I don't like this one on a bracelet! Just too much silvery surface with the case, bracelet, and mostly silver dial.
One day soon I'll put it back on the black strap, and wonder what to do with an extra bracelet...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## m0rt




----------



## shock6906




----------



## Time Exposure

Back In Black!
I posted this Khaki chrono the other day with it's OEM bracelet, and commented on how I wasn't fond of all the silver surfaces.
So I returned to the aftermarket strap: black cowhide with contrasting white stitch, and about 4mm thick. 
Much better!


----------



## dawiz

shock6906 said:


>


I'm guessing that one's not sold anymore? That would be exactly what I had in mind for my next watch :-/


----------



## Komppa

Decided it's time to register to the site, been lurking for a while. Here's my Hamilton Khaki.


----------



## shock6906

dawiz said:


> I'm guessing that one's not sold anymore? That would be exactly what I had in mind for my next watch :-/


I think they stopped making it either in the late 90's or early 00's. They pop up on eBay once in a great while...usually on eBay Italy or Germany. This particular one came from Italy earlier this year.


----------



## zee218

Intra-matic 38


----------



## obico

Choose wisely


----------



## Weisoseis

My Aviation auto on a Micah rolled canvas.










Time is an invention...


----------



## brandonmarkb

Jazzmaster Viewmatic


----------



## Jeep99dad

Enjoying this khaki field chrono and got about 10 straps to try on it. 
OEM +2 down 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Enjoying this khaki field chrono and got about 10 straps to try on it.
> OEM +2 down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Nice one, Brice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vracer111

Put a bracelet I just received (which is meant for another watch I have coming in soon) on my Khaki Pilot chronograph quartz....


----------



## Time Exposure

Jeep99dad said:


> Enjoying this khaki field chrono and got about 10 straps to try on it.
> OEM +2 down


I love this watch! But I gotta say: black leather (cowhide) with a white contrast stitch is my fav. Didn't like the OEM brown. And although I love the OEM bracelet, it's just too much white metal between the bracelet, case, and mostly silver dial.
I'm having a déjà vu moment (aka senior moment)...did I already post my preference here earlier?


----------



## Time Exposure

Time Exposure said:


> did I already post my preference here earlier?


Yup. Sorry. But I love the watch!


----------



## jmar1980

Jeep99dad said:


> Enjoying this khaki field chrono and got about 10 straps to try on it.
> OEM +2 down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Great watch! Straps are awesome too! Which # model is this?


----------



## jmar1980




----------



## sportshoes

My new Jazzmaster Traveller GMT II. I wanted an affordable GMT auto with an internal rotating bezel. Had a hard time deciding between the black and silver face, but I went with the silver. I love the simplicity and retro Art Deco styling of this watch. The silver face h32625555 only comes with an ostrich band as seen in the first photo. It's very nice, but as you can see I tried it out with an SS bracelet and I really like it.


----------



## dawiz

sportshoes said:


> My new Jazzmaster Traveller GMT II. I wanted an affordable GMT auto with an internal rotating bezel. Had a hard time deciding between the black and silver face, but I went with the silver. I love the simplicity and retro Art Deco styling of this watch. The silver face h32625555 only comes with an ostrich band as seen in the first photo. It's very nice, but as you can see I tried it out with an SS bracelet and I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 4291402
> View attachment 4291410


Wow, I LOVE this watch!

One weird thing, probably a mistake on the Hamilton website: it's supposed to be water proof down to 200m - even says so on the dial, but Hamilton says it's only 100?

http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/collection/american-classic/jazzmaster/traveler-gmt-auto/h32625555


----------



## sportshoes

dawiz said:


> Wow, I LOVE this watch!
> 
> One weird thing, probably a mistake on the Hamilton website: it's supposed to be water proof down to 200m - even says so on the dial, but Hamilton says it's only 100?
> 
> H32625555 | Hamilton Watch


Yes. I noticed that too! I was going to ask before I purchased but since I won't be diving with this I didn't care. The other intent for this watch was to be my travelling watch (well named I guess). I don't like having to take off my Longines Sport Conquest Chrono (50m WR) when I go swimming so I thought less expensive and higher water resistance would be good for vacation.
I don't know why my photos are rotated.


----------



## dawiz

sportshoes said:


> Yes. I noticed that too! I was going to ask before I purchased but since I won't be diving with this I didn't care. The other intent for this watch was to be my travelling watch (well named I guess). I don't like having to take off my Longines Sport Conquest Chrono (50m WR) when I go swimming so I thought less expensive and higher water resistance would be good for vacation.
> I don't know why my photos are rotated.


It's definitely WP to 200m, they'd never put it on the dial if it weren't! I usually don't buy anything below 100m WP because I frequently go swimming and don't want to leave my watch in the locker (which quite frequently get broken into).

Your pictures look fine here!


----------



## Time Exposure

jmar1980 said:


> Great watch! Straps are awesome too! Which # model is this?


Courtesy of Ashford.com, where these are each on sale at $695 USD. Model numbers are at the bottom of each screen shot:

42mm case









38mm case









GET ONE!


----------



## JohnM67

Just arrived, 38mm Thin-O-Matic:


----------



## E52

old photo's of today watch


----------



## salmaan1183




----------



## Barfett




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Gorgeous collection, Barfett! What is the model between the Pilot and the Scuba?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barfett

ChiefWahoo said:


> Gorgeous collection, Barfett! What is the model between the Pilot and the Scuba?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Thanks ChiefWahoo. That is a Hamilton Electronic model 5009 from 1972-73.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Barfett said:


> Thanks ChiefWahoo. That is a Hamilton Electronic model 5009 from 1972-73.


Just like me! Great vintage!

How do you like the bracelet on your Pilot? I'm hoping to order one this week.


----------



## Jeep99dad

jmar1980 said:


> Great watch! Straps are awesome too! Which # model is this?


Thank you. It punches above its weight class. 
Love the dial, gotta see it though. CanT seem to do it justice in the pics. 
It's the H71566553, which happens to be on sale at Ashford.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...hrono-auto/H71566553.pid?nid=bpg_cat6032&so=8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

Time Exposure said:


> I love this watch! But I gotta say: black leather (cowhide) with a white contrast stitch is my fav. Didn't like the OEM brown. And although I love the OEM bracelet, it's just too much white metal between the bracelet, case, and mostly silver dial.
> I'm having a déjà vu moment (aka senior moment)...did I already post my preference here earlier?


It is a great watch for sure. 
I agree with you on the bracelet. A light green canvas didn't work either with the light dial. 
I tried three black leather and didn't like it as much. I think I'll stick to the Rios and weathered canvas until I get my buddy Art to make something just for it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JP71624




----------



## SeventySeven

Wearing my Hamilton Khaki Officer Mechanical on a strap from Popov while looking at BALTOPS 2015 in southern Sweden and waiting for the B52-bombers to appear


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Viewmatic


----------



## Barfett

ChiefWahoo said:


> Just like me! Great vintage!
> 
> How do you like the bracelet on your Pilot? I'm hoping to order one this week.


I love it! It does spend most of its time on leather but it's nice to have the bracelet as an option for sure and the bracelet is really high quality and super comfortable. I have read a few people talking about how hard it is to install the bracelet but that hasn't been my experience at all.


----------



## Often

Field and Pilot


----------



## thx67

Jumbo sea view with a hirsch performance strap. Chronometer performance without the rating (and price). Keep toying with selling it but back in love with it for a few weeks


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## m0rt




----------



## peatnick

Pan Europ chrono









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## dawiz

peatnick said:


> Pan Europ chrono


My next watch purchase, if I can find a pre-owned one at a decent price.


----------



## Time Exposure

dawiz said:


> My next watch purchase, if I can find a pre-owned one at a decent price.


How about a new one at half price?
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...uto-chrono/H35756735.pid?nid=bpg_cat6032&so=7


----------



## dawiz

Time Exposure said:


> How about a new one at half price?
> http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...uto-chrono/H35756735.pid?nid=bpg_cat6032&so=7


Thanks, looking for a silver dial, though. I just sold my black dial version because I never quite got used to the color.

Would also be interested in a blue one, should the opportunity present itself


----------



## Time Exposure

dawiz said:


> Thanks, looking for a silver dial, though. I just sold my black dial version because I never quite got used to the color.
> 
> Would also be interested in a blue one, should the opportunity present itself


Ah, black...the absence of light. My favorite! 
Not that it matters now, but Ashford DID have that silver one too. I'm guessing they sold out of that one, which makes me nervous for the black one. Might pluck a couple C from the household savings and add it to the watch fund!


----------



## Eric Dillenkoffer

Mine today!


----------



## Time Exposure

Well, I took my own advice to @dawiz. I mentioned being "nervous" that Ashford might run out of these as the sudden absence of the silver dial version would suggest.
I had ordered this as I wrote the prior post, but being stupidstitious I didn't want to say anything to "jinx" the deal until it was safely on my wrist. That, and Ashford mistakenly sent it overnight without charging me for shipping (yippee!) so I wasn't sure their wouldn't be some problem with the order.
I can honestly highly recommend Ashford after this sixth flawless Hamilton purchase!








I have been admiring this model for quite a while now. When they were offered new (grey market) at half off, I found a way to pull the trigger using all of my watch fund balance, $25 out of my wallet, and nothing from the household savings! (That was important kids-pay attention!)
Ok, enough blabber...


----------



## dawiz

Time Exposure said:


> Well, I took my own advice to @dawiz. I mentioned being "nervous" that Ashford might run out of these as the sudden absence of the silver dial version would suggest.
> I had ordered this as I wrote the prior post, but being stupidstitious I didn't want to say anything to "jinx" the deal until it was safely on my wrist. That, and Ashford mistakenly sent it overnight without charging me for shipping (yippee!) so I wasn't sure their wouldn't be some problem with the order.
> I can honestly highly recommend Ashford after this sixth flawless Hamilton purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been admiring this model for quite a while now. When they were offered new (grey market) at half off, I found a way to pull the trigger using all of my watch fund balance, $25 out of my wallet, and nothing from the household savings! (That was important kids-pay attention!)
> Ok, enough blabber...


Congrats! Actually, I'm somewhat worried that they're phasing the Pan Europ Chrono out. I saw some on sale here (only the black version) for 50% off last week. And I've never seen a silver-dial anywhere in Switzerland. I have the feeling, if I want one, I'll have to get it soon. Just don't know where to get it. If I buy it abroad, it'll cost a lot to get it through customs :-/


----------



## Weisoseis

My Mount Vernon, after having a brand new movement installed as part of a complete service by Swatch. The watch comes originally with an ETA 2895-1, and Swatch upgraded it to the 2895-2, it's been at +2 secs per day.









Time is an invention...


----------



## Time Exposure

Weisoseis said:


> My Mount Vernon, after having a brand new movement installed as part of a complete service by Swatch. The watch comes originally with an ETA 2895-1, and Swatch upgraded it to the 2895-2, it's been at +2 secs per day.


Very sweet! The 3-hander is a looker. 
I had my Mount Vernon chronograph on strap for sale to make room for the Pan Europ chrono. Couldn't find a buyer, so I ordered a bracelet for the 'Vern from Swatch last week. Hoping it rekindles my appreciation for what a beautiful, distinctive chronograph it is!


----------



## Brandon Shepherd

Great shots of a great watch. The coffee mug is a nice touch!

*This is actually a picture from forum member JP71624, post #2675 on page 268 of this thread. I tried to respond with a "quote" but must not have done so correctly. This is not my picture, just my comment about how neat I thought it was.


----------



## Remobeak




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Finally a proper strap for my Regatta. When I look at the pic, I'm not sure why I've listed it for sale... I can't believe I've gone years without a blue watch.


----------



## Weisoseis

Time Exposure said:


> Very sweet! The 3-hander is a looker.
> I had my Mount Vernon chronograph on strap for sale to make room for the Pan Europ chrono. Couldn't find a buyer, so I ordered a bracelet for the 'Vern from Swatch last week. Hoping it rekindles my appreciation for what a beautiful, distinctive chronograph it is!


Thank you. The bracelet is very comfortable because all of the links have a hinge, and it allows it to conform to your wrist like butter. It's a bit flashy, but not overly done. I think you will appreciate how well the case to bracelet transition is done. Post pics when it comes in.

Be well.

Time is an invention...


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## elconquistador

Just finished. Taking it for a test wear.


----------



## Gilby

About time I posted in this thread, Hamilton is probably my favorite watch brand here are my two.


----------



## Time Exposure

Gilby said:


> About time I posted in this thread, Hamilton is probably my favorite watch brand here are my two.
> 
> View attachment 4427074
> 
> 
> View attachment 4427130


Gilby, my brother! We may be related!
From my collection, here is Big Brother 42:









And the sibling to your Evil Twin!








Happy to see another who appreciates the brand. I love the traditional/classic styles, and the price to quality ratio cannot be beat! Especially if you're a customer of grey market dealers (topic for a whole 'nuther thread, but I'm a big Ashford fan).


----------



## Neognosis

Cannot stand the metal band during the summer.


----------



## Eric Dillenkoffer

Today's selection


----------



## shetsan

Here's my new X Wind, 1 day old as I type this. Well impressed so far.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Congrats. That's a favorite of mine. I wish I had bought the bracelet for it.


----------



## jmar1980

shetsan said:


> Here's my new X Wind, 1 day old as I type this. Well impressed so far.
> 
> View attachment 4434034
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434042


In love with this piece and it's mechanism!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Time Exposure

shetsan said:


> Here's my new X Wind, 1 day old as I type this. Well impressed so far.


My chiropractor, who returned his gifted Rolex Yachtmaster because it was "too much," has been admiring my Khaki chrono. For his fiftieth birthday he bought this X-Wind model on a tan strap (that he says is orange to match the color of his favorite (San Francisco Giants) baseball team).
I'm so used to right-winding/6-9-12 and 3-6-9 subdial/date at 3 or 12 or 6 or 4:30...not sure this model wouldn't mess with my little pea-brain!


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## ChiefWahoo

I love that second time window. Is it easy to read? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenthousanddays

What model is that?


----------



## Weisoseis

tenthousanddays said:


> What model is that?


You have to "quote" the post that question is referring to. That way the person that posted can receive a notification of your request.

Time is an invention...


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## cwilson71

Hello All, I've been lurking on here for a few months looking at all the watches and comments about them. I find so much about the different lines of Hamilton's appealing and had a hard time deciding on what I wanted. I finally decided on and got my first Hamilton, a Khaki Field Auto 44mm. Here it is on my 9in wrist.


----------



## Jeff_C

My 5th and newest addition to my Hammy stable:


----------



## kwk1

cwilson71 said:


> Hello All, I've been lurking on here for a few months looking at all the watches and comments about them. I find so much about the different lines of Hamilton's appealing and had a hard time deciding on what I wanted. I finally decided on and got my first Hamilton, a Khaki Field *Auto 44mm. Here it is on my 9in wrist. *
> View attachment 4486218


Looks great CW71! Is that the regular strap that came with it? Just wondering as I have 8.5" wrist.


----------



## Time Exposure

cwilson71 said:


> Here it is on my 9in wrist.


 Perfect fit, and what I would boldly call the quintessential Hamilton design (though "bold" might be an exaggeration as no doubt by MANY Hamilton fans would agree).


----------



## Time Exposure

Jeff_C said:


> My 5th and newest addition to my Hammy stable


Looks like we have a couple things in common. I added my fifth Hamilton last week (then sent it back for repair  ), and...loving the avatar! I have yet to talk to my buddy who went to see the Santa Clara show Saturday night, but I read favorable reviews and LOVED the set list (some true "oldies!")
Still deciding if I can wrap my brain around the X-Wind...30 years looking at a conventional 7750 dial and crown layout can make for an old habit...


----------



## Jeff_C

Time Exposure said:


> Looks like we have a couple things in common. I added my fifth Hamilton last week (then sent it back for repair  ), and...loving the avatar! I have yet to talk to my buddy who went to see the Santa Clara show Saturday night, but I read favorable reviews and LOVED the set list (some true "oldies!")
> Still deciding if I can wrap my brain around the X-Wind...30 years looking at a conventional 7750 dial and crown layout can make for an old habit...


Yeah its funky but I dig it. I'll adjust!

I'm in couch tour mode for Soldier Field! XM Sirius Dead channel!


----------



## cwilson71

Yes, That is the original band. It is on the next to last holes on the band on my wrist. As to the "Bold" on my post I saw that an edited it...lol I was cut and paste on the description, and the 44mm was bold and I did not notice it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

cwilson71 said:


> Khaki Field Auto 44mm. Here it is on my 9in wrist.


 
Chief 8.5 wrist bow to you!

And now I want to buy another X-wind AND listen to the Fare Thee Well shows this weekend. (And I'm not even a huge Dead fan; I just started learning their tunes from seeing Hornsby's live shows LOL)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## maki23

Jazzmaster Viewmatic


----------



## obico

*#2713:*

Is there a way of buying a band that is similar to this one? I really like it, but surely can't afford an original one.


----------



## Weisoseis

julywest said:


> View attachment 4466098


Obico wants to know, where can a similar band to yours be purchased?

Time is an invention...


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Betterthere

Weisoseis said:


> Obico wants to know, where can a similar band to yours be purchased?
> 
> Time is an invention...


sorry have not been monitoring. That is a Kobold canvas 1 piece strap. They are $35 or less from kobold. They have that earth color in 20mm and 22mm and black in 22mm. A 22mm can be squeezed onto 20mm lug. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## Betterthere

obico said:


> *#2713:*
> 
> Is there a way of buying a band that is similar to this one? I really like it, but surely can't afford an original one.


If you are in usa you can. $35 as I remember plus shipping w/o buckle. Buckles cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## antsh

Which strap is that? @julywest


----------



## tenthousanddays

Robotaz said:


>


What model is this?


----------



## Betterthere

antsh said:


> Which strap is that? @julywest


Custom canvas by Art. Drunkartstraps on instagram. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## GUTuna

'Murrican Hamilton for July 4th


----------



## Drudge




----------



## JonS1967

Drudge said:


>


Wow! Incredible shot! Nicely done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! Incredible shot! Nicely done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir


----------



## obico

julywest said:


> sorry have not been monitoring. That is a Kobold canvas 1 piece strap. They are $35 or less from kobold. They have that earth color in 20mm and 22mm and black in 22mm. A 22mm can be squeezed onto 20mm lug. PM me if you need more info.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Newt

My Hamilton Intra-matic, purchased end of May, on Hadley Roma brown Teju strap:


----------



## Time Exposure

Newt said:


> My Hamilton Intra-matic, purchased end of May, on Hadley Roma brown Teju strap:


Great color for that watch. Great watch too! I had one on order from Jomashop, but they were on perpetual back order so I cancelled. 
Need the funds anyway. The service estimate on my Cartier Roadster 1) came back higher than expected, and 2) I was told by "the Boss" not to expect to pay for the service with "household money." Fair enough...


----------



## Newt

Time Exposure said:


> Great color for that watch. Great watch too! I had one on order from Jomashop, but they were on perpetual back order so I cancelled.
> Need the funds anyway. The service estimate on my Cartier Roadster 1) came back higher than expected, and 2) I was told by "the Boss" not to expect to pay for the service with "household money." Fair enough...


It's amazing how much more of the subtlety in the dial is brought to life by a brown strap as opposed to the OEM black strap, which is rather austere.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## thermalboyz

Hamy Jazzy wristy and photoshoot


----------



## JonS1967

thermalboyz said:


> Hamy Jazzy wristy and photoshoot


That is one beautiful watch, thermalboyz! Great photos too!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

thermalboyz said:


> Hamy Jazzy wristy and photoshoot


Beautiful watch! But what a tiny running seconds at 9! My eyes wouldn't be able to see it move! I'd be, like, "okay it was pointing north and now it's pointing east and I didn't see it move but the watch must be running..."


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Gorgeous watch, Jon! I think this is my favorite Jazzmaster. It was too small when I tried it on in the store last year but I've lost some weight since then so I should try again. . . It's so perfect.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon Shepherd

thermalboyz said:


> Hamy Jazzy wristy and photoshoot


I see a watch with style, and class, a real contender! Congratulations and creative photos!


----------



## Jeff_C

Mmm...


----------



## City74

Just joined the club....$179 BNIB delivered to my door


----------



## SeventySeven

My Khaki Field Officer Mechanical on a nice Hadley-Roma MS868 strap.


----------



## McHo

My daily watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcatx

Intra-matic 42mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy

Hamilton X-Patrol - My sorry photo skills don't do it justice.


----------



## redmosquito35

found this old khaki model (H775151) months ago after a long, long search!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I don't think I've seen that one before. Congrats on the find! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcatx

Newest Hamilton addition. Intra-matic with my khaki field strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Ice - Ice - Baby:









Have a nice weekend, everyone!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That's awesome, CC! What model is that? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## p_anz




----------



## Jeff_C

Excellent...


----------



## Time Collector




----------



## CrazyCat

ChiefWahoo said:


> That's awesome, CC! What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!

it's an H76516147, Khaki Aviation Auto Chrono LE, Valjoux 7753. The standard ones came with black and silver dials, and there was also a COSC version with blue dial. Huge, and HEAVY watch!


----------



## CrazyCat

Starting Saturday without any rush with a classic:


----------



## Weisoseis

Here's my Aviation auto on a Micah rolled canvas. @42mm. 7.25" wrist.








And here's my Mount Vernon three hander, on a Panatime grey Java lizard strap. 









Time is an invention...


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## dnoble37

got the watch back from repairs and put it on a new leather strap. Im liking the strap a lot.

IMG_4120 by Drew Noble, on Flickr


----------



## Philippe-X

julywest said:


> View attachment 4695818


Is that the 40mm khaki field?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure

I was doing field testing for work last week. I decided I "needed" a Khaki field. I looked at a local store and the 40mm looks perfect for my wrists. Then the Pioneer caught my eye with its flame blued hands. Ughh. Decisions. Not to mention the Pan Europ three hand is an affordable gail of mine.


----------



## Watchfreek

*"Real Steel"*

Been in search of "the perfect mesh" for the silver dial Pan Europ Chrono for a few years (for the summer season) but have finally come to the conclusion that Vollmer's mesh is the only safe option available, given the curved spring bars. Inspired by Brent and others who have done it, and then finally a brief discussion on here a few weeks ago - thanks guys, I finally bit the bullet and ordered one from Long Island. Polished was the only option available but I'm quite happy with the result overall.

Admittedly, after having it on a rally-style leather strap and various NATO's ever since I got it a few years ago, it felt like there was a bit too much steel happening (especially with the silver sunburst dial) and I felt I would probably be happier if the Vollmer was 1-2mm thicker and has a more robust clasp. However the more I look at it, the more the new combo is beginning to grow on me. Enjoy:


----------



## Betterthere

Philippe-X said:


> Is that the 40mm khaki field?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yes model H70595593


----------



## sinizurri

Just in:


----------



## delco714

Man I love me some pan europ!!! Especially the blue!


----------



## CrazyCat

Blue dial today:


----------



## CuriousBob

CrazyCat said:


> Blue dial today:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4727082&d=1437507979"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


This is gorgeous. I'm patiently awaiting the day that I can afford one.


----------



## CuriousBob

Here is what I'm wearing today.


----------



## CrazyCat

CuriousBob said:


> This is gorgeous. I'm patiently awaiting the day that I can afford one.


I was able to buy it because of the high inflation period we are going through here in Argentina: the price for cheaper goods grows more than for the expensive ones, so if you compare the price in the US against our local price, a Khaki Field Auto is proportionally more expensive than this Jazzmaster Auto Chrono. So I made an effort and bought it. It's really nice, has a lot of details, and great quality. Highly recommended!


----------



## poisonwazthecure

julywest said:


> yes model H70595593


Thats the exact model I've been looking at. Very nice!!


----------



## Betterthere

poisonwazthecure said:


> Thats the exact model I've been looking at. Very nice!!


Has a little vintage feel to it with those hands. I ordered it when I was thinking of replacing my Tudor ranger. I wrote a thread here on it. Except for screw down crown it is cheaper and equal or better in my opinion. Then I lucked into a camo ranger strap for sale. So for $700 counting strap I'm good.


----------



## Time Exposure

*Re: "Real Steel"*



Watchfreek said:


> Been in search of "the perfect mesh" for the silver dial Pan Europ Chrono for a few years (for the summer season) but have finally come to the conclusion that Vollmer's mesh is the only safe option available, given the curved spring bars. Inspired by Brent and others who have done it, and then finally a brief discussion on here a few weeks ago - thanks guys, I finally bit the bullet and ordered one from Long Island. Polished was the only option available but I'm quite happy with the result overall.
> 
> Admittedly, after having it on a rally-style leather strap and various NATO's ever since I got it a few years ago, it felt like there was a bit too much steel happening (especially with the silver sunburst dial) and I felt I would probably be happier if the Vollmer was 1-2mm thicker and has a more robust clasp. However the more I look at it, the more the new combo is beginning to grow on me. Enjoy:
> 
> View attachment 4713906
> View attachment 4713914
> View attachment 4713922


Waiting for my PEC black dial to come back from service (stopped running twice in the first 3 days of ownership). In the meantime I ordered a Vollmer mesh from Long Island Watch ($77?) I opted for straight ends. Should be thin enough to fit with straight spring bars.
I just can't remember if I got polished or satin finish?


----------



## sspelak

CrazyCat said:


> Starting Saturday without any rush with a classic:
> 
> View attachment 4689962


Wish they'd have used the red-tipped seconds hand on their other Khakis, it looks fantastic!

My first Hamilton... Definitely not my last.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "Real Steel"*



Time Exposure said:


> Waiting for my PEC black dial to come back from service (stopped running twice in the first 3 days of ownership). In the meantime I ordered a Vollmer mesh from Long Island Watch ($77?) I opted for straight ends. Should be thin enough to fit with straight spring bars.
> I just can't remember if I got polished or satin finish?


Sorry to hear about the repairs. Was it one of the recent Ashford $7xx deals? I missed out on those - thought about it for a couple of days and then they'd bumped up the price to over $900 and then finally sold out 

I'm not sure the straight end mesh would fit. It's really a tight fit. I've tried cheaper meshes with very thin straight lug tubs and they didn't work...couldn't even get it to sit between the lugs. If I recall correctly someone managed to get it to work on the three hand version but not a chrono. Hope it works out for you though.

Unfortunately they seem to have sold out of the curved end ones again. Hopefully they'll restock and you'll have an option to exchange it, if the straight end one doesn't work. Alternatively, if you're very handy, I see their curved ends are really just straight tubes with the both ends widened to form the curve. So maybe you could just stick a thin screw driver in the ends to widen the hole? (do at your own risk though, not sure if it'll look right). Do keep us posted.


----------



## Time Exposure

*Re: "Real Steel"*



Watchfreek said:


> Sorry to hear about the repairs. Was it one of the recent Ashford $7xx deals? I missed out on those - thought about it for a couple of days and then they'd bumped up the price to over $900 and then finally sold out


Well...it was one of the Ashford $97x-something deals. While I was thinking about it the price stood firm but they sold out of silver. That was okay since I prefer the black. 
Missed the $7xx deal!
Waiting for word from their service department...been three weeks since they acknowledged getting it. Hope it can be fixed because it doesn't look like they have any with which to replace it, and my box/papers didn't "survive" a move for getting a refund.
Almost wish they would give me a refund as I have recently become disenchanted with Hamilton. Still a great watch, but their customer service is retarded, and I'm getting interested in other things at the moment...


----------



## Watchfreek

Yeah, i guess it's a risk one takes with grey market dealers. I've had my silver one for 3-4 years trouble free but I also paid a lot more for it. Was hoping to get a black dial one from Ashford at the reduced price alas, too late. I would think Ashford are able to claim warranty from Hamilton (as the official customer), so hopefully you'll be taken care of eventually. It is my favorite Hamilton (others being various models from the khaki range), so imo it's worth pursuing as long as the issue can be resolved. Anyways, wish you luck on getting it fixed.


----------



## Jeff_C

Today's ham...


----------



## designcob

Picked up from the bay.

Dial is silver its hard to get the right colour showing from a photo.


----------



## CrazyCat

Khaki Navy Pioneer Auto today.

I wanted to get the silver dial version, but it wasn't available in my country...









Have a nice weekend!!!


----------



## DBeans27

This just in last night. In love.


----------



## TradeKraft

Jazzmaster Viewmatic


----------



## Weisoseis

I just got this Toshi natural shell cordoban strap in the mail, and I had to share some pics of the combo with y'all. 








I just added a little bit of sunshine to see the color variance.









Time is an invention...


----------



## Twotone60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuonglaiphoto

The hamilton auto QNE










Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

The QNE has always perplexed me. Is it just a Khaki with a subdial seconds or is it functional in another way? What's on the bezel/chapter ring? It looks much cooler than a standard field watch (IMO only).


----------



## cprrckwlf

ChiefWahoo said:


> The QNE has always perplexed me. Is it just a Khaki with a subdial seconds or is it functional in another way? What's on the bezel/chapter ring? It looks much cooler than a standard field watch (IMO only).


It's a pressure-altitude conversion for pilots. Hamilton's official manual is here:
http://lib.hamiltonwatch.com/pdf/customer_service/user_manuals/khaki_qne_manual_hamilton.pdf

I've seen various expansions and mnemonics for "QNE" a few of which you can find here: QNE, QNH, QFE - Tech Ops Forum | Airliners.net


----------



## Nok18

BelowZero


----------



## mikem2277

Hamilton X-Patrol Silver Face on Brown Leather


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## mgoblue09

Khaki Field Automatic, the watch that brought me to WUS.


----------



## Gruen49

My khaki officer handwind on a neat military strap


----------



## Betterthere

Gruen49 said:


> My khaki officer handwind on a neat military strap


nice strap where did you get it?


----------



## Gruen49

eBay, I actually don't remember the name or anything I just searched and found it. Came from Hong Kong, I don't imagine it will last too long. The quality isn't really there but ya I like it.


----------



## SeventySeven

I´m well aware that there's mixed opinions (to say the least) on the forum when it comes to Bund-straps, but I decided to try one on my My Khaki Field Officer Mechanical and so far I just love it. Really comfortable and gives the watch a casual/military/vintage-look I like.


----------



## Betterthere

Ready to go


----------



## Weisoseis

SeventySeven said:


> I´m well aware that there's mixed opinions (to say the least) on the forum when it comes to Bund-straps, but I decided to try one on my My Khaki Field Officer Mechanical and so far I just love it. Really comfortable and gives the watch a casual/military/vintage-look I like.
> 
> View attachment 4855081


Well, I like it. Looks good.

Time is an invention...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Tachymiler. Just arrived and headed to f29. Not my style.


----------



## Zkin




----------



## Watchfreek

Haven't seen too many of these posted here for years, until recently where a few of this, the 44mm version and it's smaller siblings have been posted. Inspired, I finally took it out of storage, re-finished it and stuck it on a Khaki Field Auto 42mm bracelet I had lying around (after having it on various leather straps and finally a mesh, for years). I think I like the more toolish look that this bracelet gives the Khaki Officer Auto, more than the standard bracelet - the with the single piece middle links and polished side links.


----------



## J.D.




----------



## Jacklondon




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Gorgeous shots! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnookDawgg

Jazzmaster Maestro (42mm) - I tried the 45mm but it was just too big (and I have 8" wrists). Love the rose gold on it - the lighting here doesn't really show its true beauty. I was originally thinking of swapping out the strap for black, but the brown really compliments the gold.


----------



## David Cote




----------



## cprrckwlf

David Cote said:


> View attachment 4887586


Could you post it a few more times so I can like it more?


----------



## SeventySeven

Admiring my Hamilton Khaki Mechanical on its Bund-strap during an intense thunderstorm.

[Sent from my iPhone]


----------



## CrazyCat

Yes, it's very popular and frequently seen.

Yes, it's one of the cheapest Hamiltons.

And yes, it's a beautiful piece!


----------



## obigeorge

Picked up this a few weeks ago. UTC has been on the top of my list for a year or so.


----------



## CrazyCat

This one today, it's the "small seconds" version I like the most:


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That's a new one to me. Beautiful! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Pan europ


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Lovely Pan Europ. I don't own a Hamilton just yet. I really like the Khaki Field in 40mm but I think my first purchase would have to be the pan europ three hander. I just wish I could see one in person. Both AD in my area don't have them in stock.


----------



## chrisduncan72

Wow! Must have this watch (at some point)!


----------



## jeffrx

Day 2 of being in the Hamilton owners club


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## TradeKraft

I added a new Rios strap to my Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic.


----------



## Girthquake




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Girthquake said:


> View attachment 4965665


I don't know what the emoticon for "drooling" is but I'm looking for it. I will own one some day. Pure perfection. . .

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## IMD90

HAMILTON AMERICAN CLASSIC TIMELESS CLASSIC VALIANT AUTO


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## IMD90

New better shot:


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Weisoseis

Time is an invention...


----------



## dawiz

ChiefWahoo said:


> I don't know what the emoticon for "drooling" is but I'm looking for it. I will own one some day. Pure perfection. . .
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Agreed, one really nice time piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy

Here`s a shot of my Jazzmaster Thinline I took yesterday in my studio.


----------



## Drumguy

Spunwell said:


> Pan europ


Classic! That strap looks great.


----------



## Eleuthera

Got this coming soon:









Can't wait.


----------



## delco714

I'm so jealous of all your pan Europs!


----------



## refugio

992B with Montgomery dial:


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hello everyone.

Brand new addition to collection. Definitely already one of favourite time pieces. Excellent size, weight and quality.
















I do like the leather strap that came with it, but to make it look more tough and as everyday watch I'll put it on that bracelet:








Thanks for watching.

Piotr


----------



## Time Exposure

tygrysastyl said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Brand new addition to collection. Definitely already one of favourite time pieces. Excellent size, weight and quality.
> 
> View attachment 5043321
> 
> View attachment 5043329
> 
> 
> I do like the leather strap that came with it, but to make it look more tough and as everyday watch I'll put it on that bracelet:
> View attachment 5043337
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching.
> 
> Piotr


Cool looking after market bracelet.
In case you were not aware, OEM Hamilton bracelets are very reasonably priced. In the U.S., I buy them directly from SGUS (Swatch Group United States).


----------



## Betterthere

Time Exposure said:


> Cool looking after market bracelet.
> In case you were not aware, OEM Hamilton bracelets are very reasonably priced. In the U.S., I buy them directly from SGUS (Swatch Group United States).


Are they on a website?


----------



## CrazyCat

Jazzmaster Thinline Quartz. Simple, but elegant:


----------



## Time Exposure

julywest said:


> Are they on a website?


No (not to my knowledge). My process was to get the full model number of the watch, and call SGUS in Secaucus New Jersey. Their phone number is 877-839-5224 (within the US.). The two bracelets I purchased for chronographs were about $100 each.
Good luck!


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Watchd80

Just snagged a Hamilton Maestro today, tossed a leather strap with rivets on it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Congrats. If you bought that here on f29, that was a steal. I'm holding out for the new model with the white dial but I found that hard to resist every time I pulled up Watchrecon. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmhwatch

Just arrived from Ashford.com ($169 special sale w/code). Classic, great size for me (38.8 mm) and an unreal bargain.


----------



## Eleuthera

Wrong post, please see below.


----------



## Eleuthera

Eleuthera said:


> Got this coming soon:
> 
> View attachment 5019729
> 
> 
> Can't wait.


Well arrived today. OUTSTANDING watch, absolutely gorgeous, beyond all expectations.

I can't thank dan_ 888 enough for trusting me with an initial deposit and then the balance to follow, you are a scholar and gentleman sir.

The pic really doesn't do the watch justice, I'm no great photographer and the light here in errr 'sunny' England isn't helping.









I'll post some more pictures once the sun shines so you can appreciate the amazing colours.


----------



## Oceans

My Khaki Aviation Pilot Quartz.

Sorry for the quality of the photo, this is the best what I could do with my Iphone5s : )


----------



## Mikehbb

Here we go guys  i hope you like mine .


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all,

New steel bracelet arrived. This is how the watch presents itself now:








Thanks for watching.


----------



## Shawnny

Oceans said:


> My Khaki Aviation Pilot Quartz.
> 
> Sorry for the quality of the photo, this is the best what I could do with my Iphone5s : )


Dude, did you spooge on it?


----------



## TradeKraft

Eleuthera said:


> Well arrived today. OUTSTANDING watch, absolutely gorgeous, beyond all expectations.
> 
> I can't thank dan_ 888 enough for trusting me with an initial deposit and then the balance to follow, you are a scholar and gentleman sir.
> 
> The pic really doesn't do the watch justice, I'm no great photographer and the light here in errr 'sunny' England isn't helping.
> 
> View attachment 5109410
> 
> 
> I'll post some more pictures once the sun shines so you can appreciate the amazing colours.


 Wow that really is stunning. The color your photo captured is so much better than the stock photo. 
I think the Pan Europ has been added to my wish list.


----------



## m0rt




----------



## Eleuthera

TradeKraft said:


> Wow that really is stunning. The color your photo captured is so much better than the stock photo.
> I think the Pan Europ has been added to my wish list.


Hi there TradeKraft.

Many thanks, it is truly an 'awesome' (I never normally use that word, but on this occasion warranted) watch. I was VERY, VERY lucky to have been given the opportunity to buy it from dan_888 who put a lot of trust in me with an initial deposit.

He did say a few light scuffs on clasp, but they are SO minor they aren't worth worrying about, barely see them without the aid of a loupe.

The watch itself is truly in pristine condition, as new really and so glad I made the decision to purchase, this ones a keeper.

Only 1971 ever made so I was very fortunate to see dans sale post.

Only seen one since on Chrono24 and NO WAY near the condition of this one.

Though mine is the LE Chrono the other Pan Europs are still as stunning, even the black dialled versions.


----------



## Eleuthera

m0rt said:


>


I would have never put that watch with that strap. But I tell you what sir, it looks fantastic.

The contrast really brings the watch to life.


----------



## m0rt

Eleuthera said:


> I would have never put that watch with that strap. But I tell you what sir, it looks fantastic.
> 
> The contrast really brings the watch to life.


Thank you.

I have a bright red perlon strap incoming to replace that one for an even more stunning appearance.


----------



## Time Exposure

Shawnny said:


> Dude, did you spooge on it?


When it comes to comments like this, I have to take a second look.
Yup. It looks like the hour hand's "money shot!"


----------



## thechrism

My Ventura xxl and my Ventura chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceans

Time Exposure said:


> When it comes to comments like this, I have to take a second look.
> Yup. It looks like the hour hand's "money shot!"


Hahaha,

This is such an embarrassment.
IT is probably from the yogurt I had for breakfast that morning...


----------



## playinwittime




----------



## Time Exposure

Oceans said:


> Hahaha,
> 
> This is such an embarrassment.
> IT is probably from the yogurt I had for breakfast that morning...


I'm going with that. No more questions! Think I forgot to mention that's a great-looking watch&#8230; yogurt spills aside.


----------



## Time Exposure

playinwittime said:


> View attachment 5152090


Nice watch. Really tough to capture the two-tone effect of the dial. Great picture!


----------



## luecack

Stock bracelet









Currently on strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunie_007

The second Viewmatic I've tried, and I have to say it's a keeper!


----------



## Kohe321

*Re: My first post, my first mechanical watch, my first Hamilton*

My Khaki Pioneer in 43mm today. This watch is just really cool to me.


----------



## Kohe321

*Re: My first post, my first mechanical watch, my first Hamilton*

And one more of the Khaki Pioneer from today


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Dammit. Now *I* want a Pioneer. Cool looking watch. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunie_007

ChiefWahoo said:


> Dammit. Now *I* want a Pioneer. Cool looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## sabarig

Shaunie_007 said:


> +1


If only it was 40mm


----------



## Kohe321

One more of the Pioneer from today


----------



## watch_hor

Just picked up this X Patrol and so I put it with its brother for a group shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunie_007

sabarig said:


> If only it was 40mm


True 43mm is a bit large, but my word.. It is a looker!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Regatta at IKEA


----------



## SeventySeven

After trying several straps on my Khaki Field Officer Handwinding I finally settled (for now at least) for a olive drab canvas strap from Timefactors. Cheap, lightweight, comfortable and gives my lovely basic Hamilton just the right vintage look I'm after!


----------



## watch_hor

Shawnny said:


> Dude, did you spooge on it?


LOL, I like Hammies too but damn...


----------



## foonat

Lord Hamilton!


----------



## Time Exposure

foonat said:


> Lord Hamilton!
> View attachment 5207530
> View attachment 5207538


A peculiar yet attractive blend of sport and elegance in one watch. Nice!


----------



## foonat

Time Exposure said:


> A peculiar yet attractive blend of sport and elegance in one watch. Nice!


thank you!


----------



## effers

Sneak peek of the new addition to the collection. My first and certainly not last Hamilton.


----------



## Micky

Haven't seen this one in this thread so far:









Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer H76455133 with H10-Calibre (= 80h power reserve)

On the wrist:









Sorry for the bad quality of the pics, took them with my cell at the office when the watch arrived.

I'm really happy with my Hamy, it definitely is a high quality timepiece!

Greetings

Micky


----------



## Eleuthera

Eleuthera said:


> Well arrived today. OUTSTANDING watch, absolutely gorgeous, beyond all expectations.
> 
> I can't thank dan_ 888 enough for trusting me with an initial deposit and then the balance to follow, you are a scholar and gentleman sir.
> 
> The pic really doesn't do the watch justice, I'm no great photographer and the light here in errr 'sunny' England isn't helping.
> 
> View attachment 5109410
> 
> 
> I'll post some more pictures once the sun shines so you can appreciate the amazing colours.


Well my Hammy has new 'boots'.

Firstly a huge thank you to Gazza74 for helping me change the strap, bent bars on the Hammy so a bit trickier than normal but Gazza was great in his advice.

Secondly many thanks to Cincy Straps. Great communicates, prompt service and a LOVELY strap to boot.


----------



## Gazza74

That NATO is made for the Hammy! The blue on the strap seems to match the watch perfectly. Great combo!!!



Eleuthera said:


> Well my Hammy has new 'boots'.
> 
> Firstly a huge thank you to Gazza74 for helping me change the strap, bent bars on the Hammy so a bit trickier than normal but Gazza was great in his advice.
> 
> Secondly many thanks to Cincy Straps. Great communicates, prompt service and a LOVELY strap to boot.
> 
> View attachment 5217978
> 
> View attachment 5217986


----------



## Eleuthera

Gazza74 said:


> That NATO is made for the Hammy! The blue on the strap seems to match the watch perfectly. Great combo!!!


Hi Gazza.

As with most things in life until you see something in the 'flesh' it is very difficult to make a reasoned decision.

But you are right, I don't think Cincy or I could have made a better choice, seems the blue, red and white all match perfectly.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Time Exposure said:


> A peculiar yet attractive blend of sport and elegance in one watch. Nice!


I was just thinking the same thing. Perhaps I should consider the Lord Hamilton in lieu of a X-wind this winter.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

My first and only Hamilton and love it.



[URL=http://s859.photobucket.com/user/qtip416/media/WRUW/EB731AB6-050E-4276-AFBB-AB028A01786A_zpsqv6fkzds.jpg.html]
[/URL]


----------



## Time Exposure

qtip.416 said:


> My first and only Hamilton...


You mean, "for now?"
Great place to start. Fantastic watch!


----------



## Recoil Rob

My first, just got it today, it's an older Pioneer I found NIB, the 42mm hand wind. The strap was made from my Dad's duffel bag, had the strap, needed a watch, wanted a military feel so I went with a Hamilton. I think it works well.


----------



## Shawnny

My pilot on a leather NATO. I'll only do NATOs in leather.


----------



## Scholes

My one and only, but I love it


----------



## foonat

ChiefWahoo said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. Perhaps I should consider the Lord Hamilton in lieu of a X-wind this winter.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the compliments! I've been very happy with it. I will say to make sure you try it on in person. The watch is quite big, with a 46 mm width and long lugs. I don't know the exact lug-to-lug width but would imagine it is well over 50 mm. It fits my 8" wrist fine, but I can see it not looking too good on someone with a smaller wrist.


----------



## delco714

Recoil Rob said:


> My first, just got it today, it's an older Pioneer I found NIB, the 42mm hand wind. The strap was made from my Dad's duffel bag, had the strap, needed a watch, wanted a military feel so I went with a Hamilton. I think it works well.
> 
> View attachment 5232730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232738


Awesome! I have this watch.And I have a leather bomber strap from Steinhart with it. I will be selling it probably next month to make room. Care to message me what you paid? No idea what these go for now


----------



## Igor_DB

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle

First day with my new Hamilton. Enjoying the view, contemplating strap options, but really loving the bracelet right now.


----------



## TradeKraft

It's a Hammy kind of day.


----------



## JonS1967

Loving those Viewmatics guys! Very nice, indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paj20

Khaki Field Officer Mechanical 44 mm on a GNOMON olive/red NATO strap. My first and only HAMILTON for the moment, but it has almost never left my wrist since I purchased it in March. I just love it.


----------



## Micky

Nice Hamiltons, guys!

After showing some pics of my Hammy, I just had to wear it over the weekend and as a matter of fact - it's still on my wrist today 

Fell in love with it again and couldn't resist but to take some pics:









A beautiful rear can also endear 









I just can't take my eyes off of it..









Love the case-design and the H10-movement. It's very accurate and the power-reserve ist just amazing.

Why aren't more watches of this kind around? The olive green aluminum one for example looks awesome!

I just like my watches on a solid bracelet, otherwise..

Greetings

Micky


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I love that dual-crown! What is the name of this model? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt




----------



## cprrckwlf

Micky said:


> Why aren't more watches of this kind around? The olive green aluminum one for example looks awesome!





ChiefWahoo said:


> I love that dual-crown! What is the name of this model?


That's a pilot pioneer auto, Chief. Quartz, quartz chrono, auto (steel and anodized, colored aluminum), and chrono all available. All with the killer asymmetrical case design.

We had a thread on it not too long ago that I would dig up if I had any recollection of what it was titled, Micky. But the conclusion in the thread was that the aluminums don't sell because of concerns over the long-term durability of the case. Scratch and dentability estimates were giving them a life span of something like only 5 years. To be clear: the concern is **only** with the aluminum models, no concerns with your steel model.


----------



## Micky

ChiefWahoo said:


> I love that dual-crown! What is the name of this model?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Glad you like it. I love that too 

The model: Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Auto with Ref.: H76455133

More simple: Pilot Pioneer Auto | Khaki Aviation - Mens| Hamilton Watches

It really is a great watch!

@cprrckwlf

Interesting! Thanks for the info. But honestly, I don't think that Hamilton would release a watch with a case that won't last longer than 5 years.. They can create an environment in which the watch will age faster than in real life. I guess they made these tests before they went into production. At least I hope so for the owners of the Alu-Hammies


----------



## paj20

I am really puzzled by those durability issues. SWATCH used to make several of their watches in aluminum (IRONY series) in the 90's, I had a few of them (used and abused) and never noticed any problems.

Great looking Hammy anyway.


----------



## cprrckwlf

Micky said:


> Glad you like it. I love that too
> 
> The model: Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Auto with Ref.: H76455133
> 
> More simple: Pilot Pioneer Auto | Khaki Aviation - Mens| Hamilton Watches
> 
> It really is a great watch!
> 
> @cprrckwlf
> 
> Interesting! Thanks for the info. But honestly, I don't think that Hamilton would release a watch with a case that won't last longer than 5 years.. They can create an environment in which the watch will age faster than in real life. I guess they made these tests before they went into production. At least I hope so for the owners of the Alu-Hammies





paj20 said:


> I am really puzzled by those durability issues. SWATCH used to make several of their watches in aluminum (IRONY series) in the 90's, I had a few of them (used and abused) and never noticed any problems.
> 
> Great looking Hammy anyway.


Hey, I'm just a relay.

I think the concern is more that the color won't last, not that that the case won't -- not that it won't be wearable/usable, but that it won't be pretty. Anyway, I seem to have missed targeting the color in the previous post, sorry about that. The aluminum pilots are apparently an anodization for color, but not for hardness and, of course, aluminum is far softer than steel. (Aluminum oxide produced during an anodization hardening process is harder than most steel (sapphire is an aluminum oxide), but will wear through/off.)

You'll see the same concerns with PVD/DLC on a regular basis, but that stuff is an extra, hardened coating applied on top of steel and often literally Diamond-like.

The thread I was thinking of is here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/alu...tons-watch-four-different-colors-2165482.html


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## paj20

Ok, thank you Copper for the details, now I see the concern.
It's surprising, though, that they don't sell many of those, because they also have a SS case version. Go figure..


That's too bad, because it's an interesting watch, it still has this Hamilton touch, but it differs from the other models. Makes me think of those old Flik-Flak watches when I was a kid.


----------



## delco714

I am giving up my Hamilton jazzmaster chrono tomorrow..trading for pan Euro..eventually that too will be sold (likely) for omega planet ocean.. I know it's the right thing to do..but I'm a little heart broken


----------



## qtip.416

Still this.


----------



## Recoil Rob

cprrckwlf said:


> Hey, I'm just a relay.
> 
> I think the concern is more that the color won't last, not that that the case won't -- not that it won't be wearable/usable, but that it won't be pretty. Anyway, I seem to have missed targeting the color in the previous post, sorry about that. The aluminum pilots are apparently an anodization for color, but not for hardness and, of course, aluminum is far softer than steel. (Aluminum oxide produced during an anodization hardening process is harder than most steel (sapphire is an aluminum oxide), but will wear through/off.)
> 
> You'll see the same concerns with PVD/DLC on a regular basis, but that stuff is an extra, hardened coating applied on top of steel and often literally Diamond-like.
> 
> The thread I was thinking of is here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/alu...tons-watch-four-different-colors-2165482.html


I live close enough to the Victorinox US HQ in CT and visit the company outlet store often.

A few months ago I considered buying an Airboss chrono but the PVD coating had begun to wear through on high spots just from being handled by customers. No PVD for me...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

This was briefly mine. Unfortunately it was in worse condition than advertised. Since I initially felt it wore a little large on me (and I've never thought that before), I did not want to risk being unable to sell it for anywhere near what I paid and I returned it. 
I miss it dearly now. I'd love to find another close to what I paid. 
Here is the 40mm square next to a 44mm Viewmatic for size comparison. I'd be happy to flip the round for the square.


















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Just joined the club


----------



## CrazyCat

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> Just joined the club


Nice!

Congrats on your new Hamilton!!!


----------



## DocJekl

Wearing my Hamilton Harrison Ford Conservation Chronograph today.


----------



## playinwittime

I couldn't agree more, my friend.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Was hoping to sell this to fund a X-wind by fall but no takers, so I put it on a leather NATO for the first cool day of the year. I'd definitely prefer a X-wind. :-(


----------



## cairoanan

Jazzmaster cushion









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren

playinwittime said:


> I couldn't agree more, my friend.
> 
> View attachment 5331066


I would love to know what model this is...


----------



## wwarren

wwarren said:


> I would love to know what model this is...


Never mind. I found it. I thought at first that it was an older model


----------



## playinwittime

Just arrived...


----------



## alicization

hey man same here


----------



## Ezio

wwarren said:


> I would love to know what model this is...


this H76455133 | Hamilton Watch

the new Pilot Pioneer Auto


----------



## CrazyCat

Why is it almost impossible to get a decent shot with my phone's crappy camera?

Here it goes, anyway:


----------



## Sheel Kapur

Just picked up a Pan Europ last week. Always had it on my list and after seeing it at the duty free shop in Rome I was sold... love this gorgeous watch.


----------



## delco714

Sheel Kapur said:


> Just picked up a Pan Europ last week. Always had it on my list and after seeing it at the duty free shop in Rome I was sold... love this gorgeous watch.
> 
> View attachment 5368130


Mines coming Thursday!!# congrats!#


----------



## DBeans27

The Pilot on the way to meet a lady









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheel Kapur

delco714 said:


> Mines coming Thursday!!# congrats!#


Congrats to you too! Post-up when you get it!


----------



## Robotaz

CrazyCat said:


> Why is it almost impossible to get a decent shot with my phone's crappy camera?
> 
> Here it goes, anyway:
> 
> View attachment 5366946


Hmm. I don't think I've ever seen or noticed that watch. Very interesting with the red touches with the black out scheme.


----------



## ELCID86

Picked up this Khaki from Jomashop for my son's upcoming (23rd) birthday. I hope he likes it.









Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## CrazyCat

Robotaz said:


> Hmm. I don't think I've ever seen or noticed that watch. Very interesting with the red touches with the black out scheme.


Thanks!!!

It's the Jazzmaster GMT Auto Limited Edition:
H32685731 - Jazzmaster GMT Auto | Hamilton Watch

I had a chance to get it through an AD here in Argentina, and I took it: it's very rare for us to be able to get limited editions these days...


----------



## Robotaz

CrazyCat said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> It's the Jazzmaster GMT Auto Limited Edition:
> H32685731 - Jazzmaster GMT Auto | Hamilton Watch
> 
> I had a chance to get it through an AD here in Argentina, and I took it: it's very rare for us to be able to get limited editions these days...


You should look around for some blacked out Horween leather straps. I think a nice black NATO with PVD hardware would be really cool to wear it in ultra-sporty mode.

EDIT - thinking more about it, I think a shiny leather NATO, as well as a canvas NATO, would be interesting.


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## delco714

ELCID86 said:


> Picked up this Khaki from Jomashop for my son's upcoming (23rd) birthday. I hope he likes it.
> 
> View attachment 5377762
> 
> 
> Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


I would be thrilled at that age! (It was only 3 years ago).. Bought my jazzmaster at 20


----------



## Time Exposure

Here's my Pan Europ Chronograph on a Vollmer mesh (https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/?nocache=1442500161073#/forumsite/20758/topics/2381682).
Just returned from repair and ready to be admired!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Can I ask why it needed fixed already? This is on my list for some day. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

ChiefWahoo said:


> Can I ask why it needed fixed already? This is on my list for some day.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


All I can say is it stopped twice.
Day two I noticed it stopped short of midnight. I cycled through a few mock midnights, and all was good until day three, when it stopped again. I sent it back to Ashford.
Ashford can't provide details on why. They did tell me it was inspected, forwarded to their repair department, then forwarded to Hamilton. It was returned from Hamilton to Ashford, who inspected it, and sent it back to me. 
I'm fairly confident it's okay now. Just "one of those things" that can happen to any mechanical contraption. I can say after 24 hours and overnight with crown down, there has been no gain or loss compared to my Lacrosse Atomic clock. Spot on!


----------



## delco714

Sheel Kapur said:


> Congrats to you too! Post-up when you get it!


!!


----------



## Robotaz

That's impressive that Ashford forwards repairs to Hamilton. Without beating a drum, I hope people catch on to what that means. Obviously a great place to buy a Hamilton.


----------



## Lukejt

My first Hamilton, a 44mm Jazzmaster Viewmatic. I LOVE it. There's some more detail going on than you can see in the picture. Classy, but not too dressy.










Just picked this up yesterday.

I've been bit by the watch bug! I scored a nice Breitling Chrono Avenger M1 about a month ago and wanted something dressier and automatic. I've ordered a natural Python band as the stock band is very tight.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Lukejt said:


> My first Hamilton, a 44mm Jazzmaster Viewmatic. I LOVE it. There's some more detail going on than you can see in the picture. Classy, but not too dressy.


Agreed. It's probably my best looking and most versatile watch. I haven't worn it much this summer b/c it looks better on leather and, well, sweat. But it's so classy. Much more so than the black model, which is nice but not this nice. 
I have the white Maestro chrono on my wishlist and assumed it would replace this one, but this is just too nice to sell.


----------



## WatchNut22

My Pan Europ twins.

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## dct876

My Khaki Pilot Automatic which doesn't get the wrist time it truly deserves :-(
But its because I save all the wear and tear for the gshock and prc200


----------



## gatford

My 2 Hamiltons. Khaki tody I think.


----------



## Adam91

Just got this piece for my birthday. Exceptionally tasteful design IMHO.


----------



## ELCID86

^understated elegance. Very nice. And happy birthday! 


Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I wish that day/date came a little larger. Don't understand why they can make the date and day discs black on this model but not the Viewmatic. This looks so much classier.


----------



## Neognosis

Scuba on Perlon.


----------



## Adam91

Also it seems impossible to get this model in a stainless steel band, which is fine by me, but Hamilton doesn't seem to be a fan of accessory swapping. Something else that strikes me as odd is that on steel, the lug width is 22 but on leather, it's 20.

And the dial is 42, I believe. You would like to see it bigger than that?



ChiefWahoo said:


> I wish that day/date came a little larger. Don't understand why they can make the date and day discs black on this model but not the Viewmatic. This looks so much classier.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I thought it was a 40. I typical wear 44 as my wrist is nearly 8.5", but I recently bought my first 42mm watch and I'm adjusting. It's white with no bezel, so it wears large. But I wore my 44mm Viewmatic yesterday and it felt large, so there's hope for me yet.

As for a bracelet, send Swatch Group your model # and ask if there's a bracelet to fit. The Khaki bracelets have all been $114. Not sure if the JM are more b/c of the more detailed finish.


----------



## wiganda

Got the silver version Adam91. Jazzmaster Day Date with silver and black ring to contrast. Loving it!


----------



## cprrckwlf

Adam91 said:


> Also it seems impossible to get this model in a stainless steel band, which is fine by me, but Hamilton doesn't seem to be a fan of accessory swapping. Something else that strikes me as odd is that on steel, the lug width is 22 but on leather, it's 20.
> 
> And the dial is 42, I believe. You would like to see it bigger than that?





ChiefWahoo said:


> I thought it was a 40. I typical wear 44 as my wrist is nearly 8.5", but I recently bought my first 42mm watch and I'm adjusting. It's white with no bezel, so it wears large. But I wore my 44mm Viewmatic yesterday and it felt large, so there's hope for me yet.
> 
> As for a bracelet, send Swatch Group your model # and ask if there's a bracelet to fit. The Khaki bracelets have all been $114. Not sure if the JM are more b/c of the more detailed finish.


They make both a 40 (20mm lug) and 42 (22). You can tell them apart very quickly: the 42s are a 5 row bracelet and have a 2-color face (the very outside has a black ring on the silver and a silver ring on he black). I think that contrasting ring is actually the rehault (the spacer thing between the crystal and face) but I'm not 100% on that. The 40s are a 3 row bracelet and have single color faces (indexes on the gold/silver model excepted).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

My favourite Hamilton - 38mm of retro style:


----------



## aegon




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Anotherrcguy

Feeling a little green today!


----------



## HerveB

I don't wear this often enough. It's a perfect fall day in the PNW and this watch feels perfect, too.


----------



## delco714

Blue scrubs OR day and puppy pan europ time!


----------



## Time Exposure

delco714 said:


> Blue scrubs OR day and puppy pan europ time!


You could wear that watch with anything, but I bet the blue scrubs really make it POP!


----------



## HammyMan37

I put this on the "does it have to fit under cuff" poll but I really feel like it didn't get enough love. My new Jazz Thinline. It is Quartz but I've been trying to save for special dress up occasions but I can't stop wearing it. Tops on my rotation right now


----------



## Sheel Kapur

Sweeeeett!!!


----------



## ELCID86

Trying it on a NATO band.









A bit thicker watch than I'm used to.









Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## Kaiser121

My first watch


----------



## delco714

Kaiser121 said:


> My first watch
> View attachment 5493537


You and i shared first watches! After 6 years I have sold it.. Miss it though, truly. Maybe I'll get another some day.. I really feel the non chrono jazzmaster and the omega AT are very a like


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vidyut

My khaki is my daily watch.


----------



## Adam91

Turns out they do make a bracelet for it. I think the watch actually looks better on leather, but I'm glad to have the option.















ChiefWahoo said:


> I thought it was a 40. I typical wear 44 as my wrist is nearly 8.5", but I recently bought my first 42mm watch and I'm adjusting. It's white with no bezel, so it wears large. But I wore my 44mm Viewmatic yesterday and it felt large, so there's hope for me yet.
> 
> As for a bracelet, send Swatch Group your model # and ask if there's a bracelet to fit. The Khaki bracelets have all been $114. Not sure if the JM are more b/c of the more detailed finish.


----------



## tissot_pt

Hello,

This is mine Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 42mm.



















Sent from my phone


----------



## jmode81

x-wind love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Oooh. I've never had either of those color combos. I'm liking the silver panda look, though I see it suffers from the same lack of contrast that my white model did. Wishing I had held on to that one. It was a rare beauty.


----------



## Edison

New to me Jazzmaster


----------



## Jpstepancic

This is in the mail. Should have it this weekend. It's my second Hamilton and have been looking for one for a long time. My first was a 46 mm khaki that I've since sold and am looking for as well. Very excited to try this one out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## t777jb

ETO on a chronissimo strap.


----------



## tissot_pt

Which one?


----------



## Azilla21

Nice shots


----------



## Proenski

On a new strap


----------



## ELCID86

tissot_pt said:


> Which one?
> 
> View attachment 5574186


Any and all.

Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I've owned both of these in the past. Nice to have them back at the same time. Now to reacquire my white one. . .


----------



## ChiefWahoo

The aforementioned white one. Sold it b/c the hands were hard to read. But it's so gorgeous I want it back. I kick myself every time I look at this picture because it's pretty rare.


----------



## w4tchnut

That is a beaut. Might go after one too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksuarez56

Nice hamys


----------



## Time Flies!

Here are two out of my three modern Hamiltons! A Viewmatic and a Khaki Automatic my newest!


----------



## luecack

To go with the trend, my khaki auto on Hirsch Liberty strap. It is my everyday as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Just got this beaut today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## tissot_pt

Just taken:


----------



## bigclive2011

Khaki Pilot on a Almond leather from Rich at Toshi straps.


----------



## delco714

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



That_Turtle said:


>


I really like this! I have my eye on this though.. Ever since I traded my auto chrono. I will be getting planet ocean And then next year this to round out my collection! I like it better than the aqua terra and it's way way more affordable. Quality being superb. Love Hamilton


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That_Turtle said:


>


Awesome strap! Can I ask where you got it? Very cool!


----------



## That_Turtle

ChiefWahoo said:


> Awesome strap! Can I ask where you got it? Very cool!


Thanks, I'm digging the combo too. It is a ColaReb Venezia Distressed Aviator Red purchased from Holben's Watch Bands.


----------



## u2bdet




----------



## cprrckwlf

u2bdet said:


>


For those keeping track this is a Khaki Action Twilight. Circa 2009-2010ish, I think. There was also a Sunrise (all silver dial) and Sunset (all black dial), neither all that common but both more common than the Twilight.

An exceptional piece and exceptionally rare. Thank you u2dbet, it's awesome.


----------



## delco714

Hate to do this but I've given up my pan europ (in sales forum). As much as I liked it, couldn't fall for it :/


----------



## Inkahalo

Navy Khaki GMT









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

delco714 said:


> Hate to do this but I've given up my pan europ (in sales forum). As much as I liked it, couldn't fall for it :/


Sorry to hear that. What did you not care for compared to your JMAC?


----------



## delco714

ChiefWahoo said:


> Sorry to hear that. What did you not care for compared to your JMAC?


Honestly I really don't know.. It's just I can't really get attached.. Hmm


----------



## Robotaz

Inkahalo said:


> Navy Khaki GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Great, great watch. 200M and can go anywhere.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Forgot that I even had this, been sitting at the bottom of my jewelry box for the last 35 years or so. Was reading about so many pocket watch to watch conversions and I remembered this and went and fished it out. Was Grandfather's - he was a crew member on a B-17 during WWII (flew over France and Germany). This watch's serial # dates to 1942 if I read it correctly.

Dial is in immaculate condition and the numerals have just the slightest bit of patina.









The movement appears to be in immaculate condition as well. I wound it up and left if for 24 hours and it was only off by 8 or 10 seconds. Impressive for a watch sitting in a drawer for the last 50+ years.









Many of these were "issued" watches and have military engravings on the back. This appears to be privately purchased. Grandfather was sent, as a young man (right out of school, maybe at 15 or 16), to Switzerland to learn watchmaking. He owned a watch shop/jewelry store before and after he was drafted to WWII. Looks like he selected this watch based on his knowledge of its accuracy.









Here is cool write-up on the Mod 23.

*How the Hamilton Watch Company won the war.*

Now, where to send it in for a disassembly, cleaning and oiling?


----------



## delco714

Kind of looks like this:









Good story and awesome pocket watch!


----------



## tissot_pt

Hi, my khaki automatic with original James Bond NATO.


----------



## peatnick

Pan Europ on Volmer mesh









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## ELCID86

Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## cairoanan

JM cushion on original shoes 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## vkuong




----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## tissot_pt

On James Bond NATO


----------



## chadwright

New pick up today. It works well on a NATO in addition to the leather strap it came with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That_Turtle said:


>


I love those Suigeneric straps, but I'd never seen one on a Jazzmaster. Very nice! Just went to their site for some inspiration.


----------



## dhp178

IG: Qbes13


----------



## cheesetime

That_Turtle said:


>


That is beautiful.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 5752322


Dammit. Why did I sell mine?

My Regatta with our newest arrival.


----------



## Time Exposure

This was my fourth Hamilton chronograph, and I loved it so much I sold the other three!








Funny thing is, before today I grabbed another watch and wore it every day for two weeks. I began thinking I should sell this one (and a couple others) since I am definitely playing favorites. Much as I love this one, my favorite Hamilton, it's not my favorite watch.
Think I'll hold on to this until I'm darn sure of what I want to do. Not sure I can be a one watch guy since I enjoy the hunt so much, and I love the value and style of Hamilton.


----------



## cprrckwlf

Time Exposure said:


> This was my fourth Hamilton chronograph, and I loved it so much I sold the other three!
> 
> Funny thing is, before today I grabbed another watch and wore it every day for two weeks. I began thinking I should sell this one (and a couple others) since I am definitely playing favorites. Much as I love this one, my favorite Hamilton, it's not my favorite watch.
> Think I'll hold on to this until I'm darn sure of what I want to do. Not sure I can be a one watch guy since I enjoy the hunt so much, and I love the value and style of Hamilton.


Nice timing, here's one final shot of mine, just taken for f29 (by necessity, not desire):


----------



## Time Exposure

cprrckwlf said:


> Nice timing, here's one final shot of mine, just taken for f29 (by necessity, not desire)


So sorry to learn of the circumstance for the sale, having just read the ad. Reminds me of a formerly owned and loved Submariner Date that funded a honeymoon. Some things are just more important than clock bracelets...
Here's hoping your situation changes for the best. Cheers!


----------



## cprrckwlf

Time Exposure said:


> So sorry to learn of the circumstance for the sale, having just read the ad. Reminds me of a formerly owned and loved Submariner Date that funded a honeymoon. Some things are just more important than clock bracelets...
> Here's hoping your situation changes for the best. Cheers!


Appreciated, but no worries. It's odd how certain watches have a hold over you: I just send my Officer Mech to a new home and, as special as that watch was to me and as often as I wore it, it wasn't as hard as this one. The PE almost never gets worn -- life circumstances (before the current one) markedly changed the way I dress and it doesn't have much place in the wardrobe any more -- but is far harder to let go of. Your first post really threw some light onto it for me -- sometimes there just isn't rhyme or reason. I do think I eventually want to be a one watch guy, and I think I even have it narrowed down to one or two candidates (remarkably, neither one a Hamilton). But that's a ways off and getting there should be fun.


----------



## w4tchnut

Base Jump today, it's been along time. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Acquired from a reputable and well-respected WUS forum member!

Hamilton Thin-o-Matic 38mm. Trying it today with a Perlon strap. I like how versatile this watch is. Even on a casual Sunday, it's not too dressy.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That Thin-o-Matic looks awesome on that strap! Congrats on the pickup. Very versatile indeed! I wore my silver Viewmatic on light blue perlon this summer and loved it. Perfect summer dressy watch.


----------



## ELCID86

ChiefWahoo said:


> That Thin-o-Matic looks awesome on that strap! Congrats on the pickup. Very versatile indeed! I wore my silver Viewmatic on light blue perlon this summer and loved it. Perfect summer dressy watch.


I agree. Very nice looking.

Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## Jackie Treehorn

My (mostly) rebuilt E.T.O. I've had it a little over eight years and each time I've sent it to SGUS for service, they find something new to replace. (So it always stays new!)


----------



## tissot_pt

In the office with the Hamilton Khaki Field.


----------



## aegon




----------



## JStyles

Inkahalo said:


> Navy Khaki GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


You don't see those on bracelets too often. Looks great!


----------



## germy

Loving this Hamilton that was bought a couple months ago


----------



## ELCID86

Anyone have a Khaki King Scuba on an alternate strap/band? I'm considering keeping the one I have up for sale and would like to see it on a leather and/or NATO strap. Thanks!


----------



## cairoanan

Dressed up cushion 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Put this back on the strap for more character, but I really dislike this strap. I know it's not, but it looks like plastic in person. Too smooth and light colored.
Looking for ideas for brown leather strap. Don't care for rivets and giant buckles. Maybe something slightly dressier but still appropriate for a pilot-style watch. Also needs to be XL.


----------



## kostasd87

germy said:


> Loving this Hamilton that was bought a couple months ago


And its twin


----------



## Weisoseis

ChiefWahoo said:


> Put this back on the strap for more character, but I really dislike this strap. I know it's not, but it looks like plastic in person. Too smooth and light colored.
> Looking for ideas for brown leather strap. Don't care for rivets and giant buckles. Maybe something slightly dressier but still appropriate for a pilot-style watch. Also needs to be XL.


What's your budget for a strap? Taper, or straight?

Time is an invention...


----------



## cprrckwlf

ChiefWahoo said:


> Put this back on the strap for more character, but I really dislike this strap. I know it's not, but it looks like plastic in person. Too smooth and light colored.
> Looking for ideas for brown leather strap. Don't care for rivets and giant buckles. Maybe something slightly dressier but still appropriate for a pilot-style watch. Also needs to be XL.


Back on the strap from a bracelet? I'm really fond of the Hamilton up-against-the-case rubber for things like the X-Wind and my Air Race.

Other than that, a few ideas: 
Any good quality calf leather, lose the rivets, but keep the box stitching in some type of contrasting color. Hirsch is generally a good bet

A german style cuff, that is this style (stolen picture from ebay, I know, rivets):








In a similar vein, see the Kobold canvas straps here Kobold Expedition Tools | Accessories (while you're at it look at their calf straps which are pricey, but should give you an idea of the type of thing to look for on my first suggestion, here Kobold Expedition Tools | Accessories)

Finally, get Greg to make you something G R E G S T E V E N S D E S I G N - Home you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Weisoseis said:


> What's your budget for a strap? Taper, or straight?
> 
> Time is an invention...


Since I'm still new to leather straps, I'd like to stay under $50 this time around.

I used to dislike tapering straps, but I'm okay with them now. 
I saw some non-tapering pilot-style straps with gator print and wondered if that might be too dressy for the X-wind. My only issue is the 8.5" wrist. . .


----------



## ChiefWahoo

cprrckwlf said:


> Back on the strap from a bracelet? I'm really fond of the Hamilton up-against-the-case rubber for things like the X-Wind and my Air Race.
> 
> Other than that, a few ideas:
> Any good quality calf leather, lose the rivets, but keep the box stitching in some type of contrasting color. Hirsch is generally a good bet
> 
> <snip>


Thanks for the ideas! Yes, I've been wearing it on a bracelet as it was warm when I got the watch last month. I had the rubber on my white dial X-wind and enjoyed it more than I planned. Great idea. But for work I'd like to dress the watch up just a notch so I can wear it with dress shirts. Not that I follow dress rules. Just looking for something different. 
Thanks again. I won't litter this thread with my search.


----------



## Weisoseis

ChiefWahoo said:


> Since I'm still new to leather straps, I'd like to stay under $50 this time around.
> 
> I used to dislike tapering straps, but I'm okay with them now.
> I saw some non-tapering pilot-style straps with gator print and wondered if that might be too dressy for the X-wind. My only issue is the 8.5" wrist. . .


Pm sent.

Time is an invention...


----------



## Watch Catcher

Hi guys - I've just acquired a Hamilton from my grandfather. Can anyone identify the model please. I've tried and can't see anything that matches. Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Screwing around with a Zulu on my JM


----------



## mozatihom

Back from a battery service, ultrasonic clean and pressure test. Good as new!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## ModestGP

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Here it's mine with a friend.


----------



## sinizurri

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Brand new:


----------



## thermalboyz

Today wristy









Sent from my pigeon


----------



## galliano

post a picture




image hosting over 10mb


----------



## Jeff_C

Root beer goodness...


----------



## jh8149

Khaki Mechanical


----------



## Jeff_C

A little more artsy


----------



## w4tchnut

Khaki Aviation 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren




----------



## maki23

Old pic but now on my wrist...


----------



## Jeff_C

I couldn't pick one this morning so this trio came to work today lol.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

thermalboyz said:


> Today wristy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my pigeon


This might be my favorite Hamilton anywhere. I can't believe I passed on one of these recently for a great price. 42mm is too small for me, but I think with the big pushers, it would have been worth a try, especially with a bracelet. Ahhh, first-world problems. . .


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Puckbw11

I know this is blasphemy, but I like my intramatic more than my Nomos Orion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

X-Wind









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkahalo

Navy GMT










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot_pt

Today


----------



## Jeff_C

This one for now...


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## GBS303

Spirit of Liberty. 








And square cousin...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Great combo! I'm looking for a square myself. I'm obsessed with them lately. LOL


----------



## IPwatch

Khaki Pioneer hand winding


----------



## heyheyuw

Hi guys,

Here are my two Hamiltons, a 1907 Ball Hamilton grade 999, and a new Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## CrazyCat

Got this Khaki Pilot Pioneer Chrono Quartz at a good price a year ago, in its leather strap version (H76512733).
A couple of weeks ago, I payed a visit to my favourite strap shop, looking for leather straps for some of my vintage pieces.
And this NATO strap immediately caught my attention: I instantly pictured it as a a mix between a couple of NATO straps offered by Hamilton for variants of this watch: the black one (without stripes), and the one with the grey/orange stripe combo.
And, personally, I like this one better, too:









Cheers!!!


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## sgbeskin

Khaki Field, I believe it's a 42mm


----------



## tissot_pt

IPwatch said:


> Khaki Pioneer hand winding
> 
> View attachment 5973874


I really like this watch. This is the one from Interstellar?


----------



## tissot_pt




----------



## IPwatch

tissot_pt said:


> I really like this watch. This is the one from Interstellar?


Hi,
Not exactly the one, but very similar. About Interstellar's Hamilton you can read here:
A hands-on preview of Hamilton's 2015 novelties | WatchPaper


----------



## Jeff_C

I love this watch...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I wish I could capture the dial on this beauty. If I would just sink one tenth of my watch collection value into a decent custom strap that fits my needs, I could exit the rat race. LOL


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I also wish Tapatalk wouldn't ruin my photos. Going to start hosting them somewhere. Awful quality.


----------



## Dan_of Forum407

My first post on the forums.

I just got this watch today, and here is a quick pic I took. Its the 38mm Khaki Pilot. If you happen to notice the strap, it's a cheap one I put on it until the better one gets delivered.


----------



## chadwright

Dan_of Forum407 said:


> View attachment 6001978
> 
> 
> My first post on the forums.
> 
> I just got this watch today, and here is a quick pic I took. Its the 38mm Khaki Pilot. If you happen to notice the strap, it's a cheap one I put on it until the better one gets delivered.


Welcome to the forums.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Beautiful pilot. Welcome to WUS! Hide your PayPal password!


----------



## ctzfan

My second Hamilton Auto Chrono - Pan Europ from my collection of 4 Hamilton watches.



















Planned to get 3 more within this 2 years.


----------



## joseph80

My first Hammy!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Congrats! That's gorgeous. I don't recall seeing that model. Welcome to Hamilton and wear it in great health!


----------



## delco714

ChiefWahoo said:


> I also wish Tapatalk wouldn't ruin my photos. Going to start hosting them somewhere. Awful quality.


Instead of the camera button use the paperclip attachment


----------



## Arturo E Marchand

I cant post images or links yet, but when I can...I'll post here.


----------



## maki23

My last Hamilton


----------



## Timely decision

*1964 Hamilton Dateline best pic I can take with my old Blackberry bold *


----------



## wwarren




----------



## heyheyuw

Been wearing my new Jazzmaster a lot! Really enjoying it.










Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## jandj275

I haven't seen many blue dials on Hamilton's but I love the look.


----------



## tissot_pt

jandj275 said:


> I haven't seen many blue dials on Hamilton's but I love the look.
> 
> View attachment 6078666


And nice combo too.


----------



## jandj275

Thanks. I have a couple NATOs that compliment this one.


----------



## omeglycine

New to me. Surprisingly my first Hamilton.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

A blue three hander would be awesome. I'm looking for something new.


----------



## agriff10

http://


> [URL=https://www.instagram.com/p/99_WLsIEqv/]A photo posted by Alex Griffith (@agriff1984)





> on Nov 11, 2015 at 6:49pm PST


[/URL]


----------



## AmericanSeal

I really like the look of the X-wind watches. I imagine the complication would be tough to use, though!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

If you're talking about the chronograph, it's a piece of cake. ;-)
I need my reading glasses to even see the slide rule, so I have never played with it. I did mess with the one on the Regatta, but not while sailing, because I want to live.


----------



## Time Exposure

Just got a beautiful mesh bracelet for my Spirit of Liberty, and just got a new Zenith El Primero Stratos. Which one should I wear?
Neither...


----------



## Grantdavidjones

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Wasn't in the market for another Hamilton but the price on Amazon prime for  Titanium Auto H70575733 was so low I couldn't resist. Pics when I get it.


----------



## Micky

How low? 

I received my Hamilton Khaki Action on tuesday and I love it! Was afraid that it would be too small for my wrist, but it works very well. Couldn't be happier, such a cool looking piece. Will also post some pics in the next couple of days..


----------



## Betterthere

Micky said:


> How low?
> 
> I received my Hamilton Khaki Action on tuesday and I love it! Was afraid that it would be too small for my wrist, but it works very well. Couldn't be happier, such a cool looking piece. Will also post some pics in the next couple of days..


$634


----------



## HammLP

Very nice combo!



CrazyCat said:


> Got this Khaki Pilot Pioneer Chrono Quartz at a good price a year ago, in its leather strap version (H76512733).
> A couple of weeks ago, I payed a visit to my favourite strap shop, looking for leather straps for some of my vintage pieces.
> And this NATO strap immediately caught my attention: I instantly pictured it as a a mix between a couple of NATO straps offered by Hamilton for variants of this watch: the black one (without stripes), and the one with the grey/orange stripe combo.
> And, personally, I like this one better, too:
> 
> View attachment 5982194
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


----------



## w4tchnut

Khaki Aviation on a Dievas NATO 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maki23

I can't get out of my hand. I can't imagine my wrist without this amazing Hamilton.


----------



## George Costanza

My father had a handwind LL Bean Hamilton on a green nato when he was in university back in the 70s so now I'm trying to carry on the tradition with Hamilton Khaki Mechanical on a green nato while I'm at university as well.


----------



## dcnpatience

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic on a NATO strap.

Relaxing in the Delta SkyClub (my natural habitat) on the way home for the Thanksgiving weekend.









Khaki Field automatic chronograph on a black, grey, and red NATO strap -- must be time for Morning Prayer.









And here the collection on their original straps: (L-R) Khaki Navy Sub, Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph, Khaki Field "Pearl Harbor" mechanical, and Jazzmaster.


----------



## mdwilson

King Scuba on a Bund strap.


----------



## aegon




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## jaygibson

Love this watch, but I am thinking of setting her free... Khaki Pioneer, none Team Earth edition.


----------



## workinprogress

Hamilton khaki pilot


----------



## bogdan_g

santa came early this year - hamilton regulator auto









my first hamilton and my first swiss automatic!


----------



## tissot_pt

George Costanza said:


> My father had a handwind LL Bean Hamilton on a green nato when he was in university back in the 70s so now I'm trying to carry on the tradition with Hamilton Khaki Mechanical on a green nato while I'm at university as well.


I wish I can do that with my son in the future.


----------



## prskier17

Just got this X-Wind last night! This is my third Hamilton by first automatic chronograph and I love it!


----------



## stylus

My Hamilton Railroad AutoChrono H40656781.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

bogdan_g said:


> santa came early this year - hamilton regulator auto
> 
> View attachment 6206201
> 
> 
> my first hamilton and my first swiss automatic!


Hamilton makes the most gorgeous regulator I've ever seen. . .but how easy is it to read?


----------



## jsavner

Here's one of mine. I think I'm the 3rd owner on this. Came on a bracelet but now trying a C&B Marina. Like the strap but want something a bit darker.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogdan_g

ChiefWahoo said:


> Hamilton makes the most gorgeous regulator I've ever seen. . .but how easy is it to read?


Well after a week of ownership I'm starting to get it. It is easier to know the minute, just a little bit trickier for the hour. But I'm sure it is something that you get used to. Movement and finish are top notch!


----------



## sgbeskin

Khaki Field


----------



## jeremydw

Another field here as well:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot_pt

jeremydw said:


> Another field here as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this one more than the new model, I don't know why the triangle at 12 o'clock gives the watch a special look.

Congrats.


----------



## tissot_pt

Yesterday.


----------



## peterm76




----------



## thermalboyz




----------



## Time Exposure

Just arrived today (and posted in that thread).
Hamilton Linwood chronograph








An elegant chrono with great detail on the dial. I haven't even taken off the plastic yet! With new watches, I run it to check accuracy, power reserve, and functionality (chrono, date...). If there's any problem, including the possibility I may not prefer its 38mm size (and wide-ish bezel), I'll send it back for credit. 
I could return it for a full refund, but let's face it...I'll just buy another watch really soon.


----------



## Rasta602

stylus said:


> My Hamilton Railroad AutoChrono H40656781.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6210217&d=1449250911"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


That's a gorgeous watch....


----------



## Micky

Some guys really know how to take pictures! I am not one of them, at least my cell doesn't do the job. But yesterday I had some spare time to take a couple of snaps of my two Hammies.. The Action came two weeks ago and I'm loving it 

Here they go:









The Action came with a nice metallic box, I like!









Makes a nice presentation..









My Aviation Pilot Pioneer loves its new sibling :-!









Their makers must be sexy as hell :-d









I really dig the bracelet of the Action!









I think they look good together, too bad I can't wear them both at once ;-)









I have close to 8 inch wrists with big hands and thought the watch with its 40mm in diameter and rugged appearance might look too small on me, but to my surprise it works very well!









I'd still prefer it to be 42mm :think:

Hamilton makes very nice watches! I'm convinced now |>


----------



## ChiefWahoo

It looks great on you! Congrats on the pickup! You have me wanting a new Hammy, too.


----------



## Micky

Thank you, Chief! 

You should definitely get what you want, it's you! Treat yourself


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Thanks, but I have more watches than I can wear right now. Need to sell to make some money.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Changstaz

Khaki Officer - Just picked up a few weeks ago!


----------



## SSingh1975

Picked up 2 this week....Khaki 44mm on a Dimodell pilot strap. Accuracy is almost COSC!

Waiting for delivery on the Pilot Chrono (h21) on Sat....pretty much my x-mas presents ;-).


----------



## hozburun




----------



## workinprogress

My only Hamilton, khaki pilot on custom strap


----------



## Rasta602

I dig your style, super nice!


----------



## fiskadoro

Here's my Hamilton Khaki Mechanical on its matching bead-blasted bracelet.


----------



## IPwatch

Got it last week


----------



## cwmehring

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcnpatience

Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub just got back from "drydock" (watch repair guy). Here it's on an espresso leather NATO strap.









It's pouring down rain here in northeastern Wisconsin, so I have the second time zone set to La Jolla (a man can dream).


----------



## CrazyCat

New Jazzmaster.

Love the symmetry on this one:


----------



## SSingh1975

My set complete now ....


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Whoring this one out









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot




----------



## jofro




----------



## bourque9

HAMITLON GMT






2


----------



## Timely decision

mdwilson said:


> King Scuba on a Bund strap.
> View attachment 6191273


that combo just blows me away! So awesome


----------



## w4tchnut

Last minute shopping at Costco on a rainy day. 
Complete madness. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Changstaz

On Mars with the BelowZero


----------



## CrazyCat

Khaki Navy Pioneer Auto:









Cheers!


----------



## TgeekB

bourque9 said:


> HAMITLON GMT
> View attachment 6380530
> 2


Really like it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bourque9

TgeekB said:


> Really like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## PH68

Still have just one watch (yes just the one).
Currently on it's original bracelet...


----------



## Ita

Merry Christmas....










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Enjoying a stogie with the Khaki Aviation on this balmy afternoon. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BJJ_Faixapreta

Robotaz said:


>


Is this a current model? It's awesome.


----------



## Robotaz

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



BJJ_Faixapreta said:


> Is this a current model? It's awesome.


You will have to really look around to find one. They are not current.

There are various iterations, with mine being H775550. The strap is an aftermarket Isofrane.


----------



## tissot_pt

Today


----------



## wwarren

Khaki Field on Bund strap. ..


----------



## timmy100

That looks great, is it the 38 or 42mm?


----------



## wwarren

timmy100 said:


> That looks great, is it the 38 or 42mm?


42mm


----------



## peatnick

Pan Europ on Volmer mesh 








Hammy New Year!

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Thank you for convincing me I need a silver PanEurop.

Until then, I'm happy with my X-wind on this new strap.


----------



## cprrckwlf

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thank you for convincing me I need a silver PanEurop.
> 
> Until then, I'm happy with my X-wind on this new strap.


No, no, no, no, no. You need my blue one! Love that NATO. Reminds me of the F71 WUS Natos they did awhile back. I've got a couple in a box, but never found the right watch for them.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

If you'll sell it to me for the price of a used silver one, I'm in! ;-)


----------



## lvl40cleric

Navy GMT on a leather nato.


----------



## cprrckwlf

ChiefWahoo said:


> If you'll sell it to me for the price of a used silver one, I'm in! ;-)


Well I'll cut you a deal. Cheaper than buying a used black and a used silver one. Only, you know, not. ;-p. Anyway, definitely the wrong venue.

Here's the NATO I was thinking of. Design is called "land roving" and it was picked by poll over on the affordables sub a few years back (f71, hence the über cool etch on the buckles). Forget who produced them but proceeds went to Wounded Warrior. Picked up a 20 and 22 but I've never quite found the right watch for them so they've sadly seen very little wear.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

wwarren said:


> Khaki Field on Bund strap. ..


I like the character of this watch.  It's a workhorse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Ita said:


> Merry Christmas....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ita
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

bourque9 said:


> HAMITLON GMT
> View attachment 6380530
> 2


Like!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cprrckwlf

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

I've been wearing a vintage piece I particularly enjoy all day, and it just occurred to me I'm not sure I've ever shared it.

This is a 1976 "Everest" from the "Electronic Day-Date Quick Change Calendar Series" that I stumbled upon on a forum and fell in love with literally a day or two after I had decided I wanted something with a grey dial. Originally available in both this stainless/grey and 14k Elctroplate with a gilt dial; this one came to me with original box and bracelet that needed a little care, but in fine working order with the beautiful, scratch-free (accrylic) crystal you see.

The "electronics" are neat, holding an interesting place in history just before quartz came in and near ruined the whole thing. Like the early electrics (501, 502, 505) they use a hybrid electric mechanical movement; the electronics having a true balance wheel, mainspring and lever regulator but replace the electric's contact wire system with a transistor oscillator.

This particular model has a Hamilton 702 (a rebranded ETA-ESA Dynotron 9158). Slightly less accurate than a tuning fork movement (like the Accutrons) but also a less expensive to build; Hamilton advertised them as being accurate, with adjustment, to within 1 minute a year. Think about that: 0.15s or so/day! Plus, the second hand "sweeps" at 6hz -- 3 "ticks" a second -- not as smooth as a tuning fork but certainly distinct from the stop-start of a 1 "tick" quartz.

Love the color scheme on this, and the beautiful, wide 40mm to crown case. Takes a wide-for-the-time 20mm strap and looks great on leather as well as steel. We need more cushion cases like this, and the beveling and the inset to seat the crown flush at position 0 show attention to detail, design and fit and finish that some companies don't even think about to day. Hands have a slight trace of lume and there are lumed dots beautifully set just at the tip and centered on each 3-part applied hour index.

Setting it is fun, as position 1 quick changes both the day and the date when turned clockwise. The day flips clockwise to the next day at the same time the date flips counter clockwise. Then turning the crown counterclockwise adjusts the date on it's own, this time turing that wheel clockwise. Wheels are printed so that when you adjust them both they both move forward, but when you adjust the date only it counts backwards 31->1. By the hour hands the date starts to creep at 10:30 and the day at 11:00, with them both clicking over crisply and together at 10 past.

I really enjoy the style of the 60s Hamiltons. I've got quite a few and whether they be the directly descended models using the same names (Ventura, Intramatic, Thin-o-matic or Viewmatic) or just a modern Jazzmaster that's where I see the most heritage and influence on today's design. There is a lot less of the 70s models, squared of hands and cushion cases though you do occasionally see the style peak through (Pan Europ anyone? chrono or three hander). I've got this and another 70s piece (a Pan Europ precursor actually*), maybe a third -- far less than 60s models anyway. The 60s really catch me, the 70s less so, but if I had to pick the top 3 vintages I own this one would be on the list; I'm sure I wear it more than the others.










*wrote about the Pan Europ I here https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/pan-europ-heritage-815726.html pictures are, unfortunately, lost but you can see someone else's (the top 2) here: viewtopic.php


----------



## workinprogress

Gorgeous first day of the year


----------



## ctzfan

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Been awhile since I last post here. First day of 2016 with my Christmas gift from spouse - Hammy Jazzmaster Lord Hamilton on bracelet.



















Wishing folks here a Happy New Year!


----------



## Felix Wong

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

last buy at 2015 year


----------



## marker2037

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Haven't seen this Pioneer version with the khaki dial yet in the entire thread. I guess I'm unique


----------



## marker2037

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

duplicate.


----------



## Timely decision

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Christmas was good this year, waited a long time for this one.


----------



## DocJekl

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



marker2037 said:


> Haven't seen this Pioneer version with the khaki dial yet in the entire thread. I guess I'm unique


My dealer has a similar one, but with manual wind. I love the cathedral hands. I have the same ones on my Harrison Ford conservation chronograph.


----------



## marker2037

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



larryganz said:


> My dealer has a similar one, but with manual wind. I love the cathedral hands. I have the same ones on my Harrison Ford conservation chronograph.


Yea, the hands are gorgeous on this. And the large crown is a pleasure to wind.


----------



## Timely decision

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*







My IPad camera leaves much to be desired......


----------



## Betterthere

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## cairoanan

Jazzmaster cushion


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Timely decision said:


> View attachment 6527418
> My IPad camera leaves much to be desired......


Classic field watch. Nice score.


----------



## Robotaz

cairoanan said:


> Jazzmaster cushion


I had that watch with silver dial. It's a very nice watch in person. Very classy.


----------



## Beach Hound

My 2 Hammys. The early 90s Khaki Field quartz and the Navy Pioneer. Love them both.










Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Robotaz said:


> I had that watch with silver dial. It's a very nice watch in person. Very classy.


The silver dial is gorgeous. I don't have too many dress watches as I lean towards divers, but I like to wear it when I need something dressy.


----------



## GUTuna

Standard issue


----------



## Timely decision

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

thanks Robotaz, waited a long time to get one and am quite happy with it. Second hands movement quite smooth. Just recieved some batons for it can't wait to change it up. Pics coming soon


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## delco714

I may need to buy a khaki field if I want to continue to be involved in this thread and not feel weird... I'm Hamilton less at the moment. 

Here's a poised question.. Now that I have my planet ocean.. Is Hamilton the Tudor of omega? My jazzmaster quality was superb, with a fairly basic elabore chrono from eta..Now Hamilton is making their "own"movements . Sounds familiar


----------



## Time Exposure

delco714 said:


> I may need to buy a khaki field if I want to continue to be involved in this thread and not feel weird... I'm Hamilton less at the moment.
> 
> Here's a poised question.. Now that I have my planet ocean.. Is Hamilton the Tudor of omega? My jazzmaster quality was superb, with a fairly basic elabore chrono from eta..Now Hamilton is making their "own"movements . Sounds familiar


Interesting question. I always associated Tissot with Omega in the past. 
Is Hamilton making their own movements? Or is SwatchHamilton using SwatchETA movements?
I feel a car analogy coming...


----------



## cprrckwlf

Time Exposure said:


> Interesting question. I always associated Tissot with Omega in the past.
> Is Hamilton making their own movements? Or is SwatchHamilton using SwatchETA movements?
> I feel a car analogy coming...


Don't know that it's a question with an answer, since Rolex only has the 1 subsidiary and Swatch Group has so many, of which Omega is one. If you set Omega = Rolex, and, arguably, you should set it to Tudor (since both top out around the same $, whereas Rolex continues MUCH higher) then the answer may well be Longines.

Swatch Hamilton is using Swatch ETA movements, some of which are exclusive to (really exclusively modified for) Hamilton. Example: the H-20-S is a skeleton treatment of a 2824 only done for Hamilton. Some of which less so, for example the Tissot "Powermatic 80.111/ETA C07.111" is a customized for Tissot 2824, the Hamilton H-10 (which watchbase lists as being based on the C07.111) seems to be identical except for the decoration and Hamilton rotor.

The whole Swatch/ETA thing can go any which way based on your viewpoint. If you take ETA and Hamilton as separate entities they are 3rd party movements. Taken as one entity, they are in-house movements (which would then apply to Tissot as well) that are also sold to 3rd parties.

The issue is this: I may at some point own a Rolex. I really like the Tudor Heritage Ranger (and, less so, the Black Bay). I think if you stuck an in-house movement in it the whole thing is so well done that you could double the asking price (well you'd basically have an Explorer I). Except it has a 2824 and I can get that for far, far less from Hamilton.

You'll have to make your own car analogy, sorry.


----------



## cprrckwlf

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Having been (rightfully) chastised by ChiefWahoo who demanded less typing and more pictures, and because my last one may have gotten more likes than any other Hammy I've shared I pulled out another piece from the vintage collection. Though it is going to come with a fair bit of typing.

Actually, I was happy for the excuse. I almost never wear gold, so a lot of them don't see much light.

At the end of that other vintage (the Everest Electronic) I said that the watch was one of my top 3 vintage Hamiltons, even though it was from the 70s and I gravitated more towards the 60s styling. This watch, which was in the catalog from 1965 through 1968, is hands down #1.










An "Arthur" from the Fine Watches category, which seem to have been basically budget models. Still, these models boasted 17 jewels, shock resistance, magnetism resistance, unbreakable mainsprings and were weatherproof (with the fine print in the catalog "Weatherproof-Dustproof with seals intact").









As you see this model is 10kt RGP/ssb (rolled gold plate/stainless steel back) and would have originally cost $55 on a bracelet, $45 on a strap. It was found in a shop window in the Philippines a few years back by a WUS member who periodically sends such things my way. He picked it up, had it looked at by his watchmaker and when it crossed my screen I couldn't type "Yes" fast enough. I actually knew very little about it then, but here are his pictures:

































You can see the "modern" tag from the shop asking $75. I asked the WUSer if he could dig a little, looking for something to put it on. Obviously a strap wouldn't survive 50 years in the Philipenes and likely a bracelet wouldn't be usable either, but I was hoping to get a sense of what something from the time may have looked like. That search turned up nothing but it did uncover that the watch was unbelievably almost certainly 50 year old New Old Stock. The very little bit of corrosion you see on the case there is a product of the environment.

The teju strap I have it on, though not original to the piece, was also Hamilton NOS from a small stack I've managed to gather over the years. Don't really know when it is from, but the old crest and the USA marking probably put it to around the same time: 50s-60s.










Just like today, budget or not, the Hamilton name carries a certain guarantee of fit and finish and the details on this are as good as on any other watch I've owned. From the perfect font on the applied indices -- not too different from what was used on the recent Thin-o-matic update and some Viewmatics -- to the super high-dome "crystal" (acrylic) -- to the sculpted lugs -- to the thin-as-can-be caseback with the little bump for the stem. That last means really short lugs but with more clearance for the band then you get on modern models. Of course, being "budget", this is hand wind and you wouldn't be able to shape the back that way with an auto's rotor.










My favorite feature, though, is the linen dial. I've never found a "how they did it" but everyone (Eterna, Omega, Seiko, Rolex, etc.) seems to have made a few models with them back in the day and no one seems to make them now. Anyway, I love the texture and depth it gives the watch.










Oh, yeah, it keeps excellent time, too.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I was just kidding, man. Type all you want! This is the best forum anywhere! 
Gorgeous watch. When I'm reincarnated with normal-size arms, I'm going to go nuts with vintage watches: Seiko divers, Hamilton electrics, maybe an Omega Constellation. Until then, I live vicariously through you!


----------



## kornel91




----------



## SmwrNDMdl

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Timely decision said:


> View attachment 6527418
> My IPad camera leaves much to be desired......


Nice one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

GUTuna said:


> Standard issue
> 
> View attachment 6545994


Beauty in simplicity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiantTortoise

A less common one I don't see around here much...


----------



## tissot_pt

Another day at the office


----------



## crappysurfer




----------



## ConfusedOne

crappysurfer said:


>


That is incredible!
Who did the engraving and how can I get mine engraved too?


----------



## Time Exposure

ConfusedOne said:


> That is incredible!
> Who did the engraving and how can I get mine engraved too?


Engraving?!?!
How did you find a Khaki without a date?!?!


----------



## delco714

cprrckwlf said:


> Don't know that it's a question with an answer, since Rolex only has the 1 subsidiary and Swatch Group has so many, of which Omega is one. If you set Omega = Rolex, and, arguably, you should set it to Tudor (since both top out around the same $, whereas Rolex continues MUCH higher) then the answer may well be Longines.
> 
> Swatch Hamilton is using Swatch ETA movements, some of which are exclusive to (really exclusively modified for) Hamilton. Example: the H-20-S is a skeleton treatment of a 2824 only done for Hamilton. Some of which less so, for example the Tissot "Powermatic 80.111/ETA C07.111" is a customized for Tissot 2824, the Hamilton H-10 (which watchbase lists as being based on the C07.111) seems to be identical except for the decoration and Hamilton rotor.
> 
> The whole Swatch/ETA thing can go any which way based on your viewpoint. If you take ETA and Hamilton as separate entities they are 3rd party movements. Taken as one entity, they are in-house movements (which would then apply to Tissot as well) that are also sold to 3rd parties.
> 
> The issue is this: I may at some point own a Rolex. I really like the Tudor Heritage Ranger (and, less so, the Black Bay). I think if you stuck an in-house movement in it the whole thing is so well done that you could double the asking price (well you'd basically have an Explorer I). Except it has a 2824 and I can get that for far, far less from Hamilton.
> 
> You'll have to make your own car analogy, sorry.


I really enjoyed this post. I guess what I was saying was more of a feeling I got owning both.. Hard for me to explain exactly.. Excellent post and interesting topic. I personally have no taste for Tudor. I don't really care for the SUB or dweller. The only Rolex I ever fancied was the steel and platinum yachtmaster.


----------



## Weisoseis

Time Exposure said:


> Engraving?!?!
> How did you find a Khaki without a date?!?!


It's a khaki King II, it has a day, and date.

Time is an invention...


----------



## Time Exposure

Weisoseis said:


> It's a khaki King II, it has a day, and date.
> 
> Time is an invention...


Ahhh...
Wasn't wearing my polarized lenses!
KNEW that was too good to be true...


----------



## Weisoseis

Time Exposure said:


> Ahhh...
> Wasn't wearing my polarized lenses!
> KNEW that was too good to be true...


Funny you should say that, I had that watch, and I found the lack of AR to be a relationship breaker for me, but with my polarized shades on it was perfect.

Time is an invention...


----------



## crappysurfer

Time Exposure said:


> Ahhh...
> Wasn't wearing my polarized lenses!
> KNEW that was too good to be true...


Yup, here's a clearer shot.


----------



## redtissot

Hamilton flight timer on titanium clasp Tissot leather strap


----------



## Jeff_C

Today's Hammy...


----------



## arogle1stus

WISers:
I doubt that any of you are old enuff to remember em, but Hamilton's 1st RR watch was the 501 model.
A so so watch for use by RR crewmen in the late 60's.
As a locomotive engr I stayed with Hammy RR pocketwatches. 
The 505s got mixed reactions. Some even negative reactions. Ditto the Ball RR wristie. Ugly as home
made soap.
Course now, both Ball and Hamilton have upped their game!!! Definitely A List watches IMO.

X traindriver Art


----------



## sprite1275

My first automatic


----------



## CrazyCat

Pan-Europ today:


----------



## arg0n




----------



## Neil C

My British Military Hamilton:


----------



## princecaspian

My 2016 goal: be out of my confort zone !

My new straps :


----------



## Timely decision

Khaki Field on Strapco Leather Zulu


----------



## Fawaad Kausar

Just got this from eBay. Something different. Hammy Jazzmaster!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Tis the season! I just got this on the 'bay!


----------



## Weisoseis

ChiefWahoo said:


> Tis the season! I just got this on the 'bay!


That's nice, love what's going on in that dial. Congrats.

Time is an invention...


----------



## JonS1967

tissot_pt said:


> Another day at the office
> 
> View attachment 6566354


Great photo! Looks great on this NATO too. May I ask where you got the NATO?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HammLP

Khaki quartz sub.


----------



## Changstaz

Khaki Officer Auto. Happy Friday!


----------



## tissot_pt

JonS1967 said:


> Great photo! Looks great on this NATO too. May I ask where you got the NATO?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hello,

Yes, I like it too. This is a James Bond NATO strap and there are 2 stores where you can find it:

Europe - www.cheapestnatostraps.com
USA - www.crownandbuckle.com


----------



## JonS1967

tissot_pt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, I like it too. This is a James Bond NATO strap and there are 2 stores where you can find it:
> 
> Europe - www.cheapestnatostraps.com
> USA - www.crownandbuckle.com


Thanks for the tip! I've been tempted to order from Crown and Buckle before... I'll have to check them out again. 
Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SnookDawgg

You can get them at natostrapco.com as well. That's run by a fellow WUSer, and if you use the code 'wus' at checkout, you'll save some pennies!


----------



## JonS1967

SnookDawgg said:


> You can get them at natostrapco.com as well. That's run by a fellow WUSer, and if you use the code 'wus' at checkout, you'll save some pennies!


Nice! Thanks for the tip. I'll check it out. Always nice having options.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun




----------



## Timely decision

Hockey day! Off to the rink first outing with this combo, feeling good about it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

You skate with a watch on?


----------



## Timely decision

No, assist coach.


----------



## plaidington

Here is my Khaki 33mm..... Really like the size of it!


----------



## maki23

good4nothing said:


> Originally my grandfather's from 1950, restored about 5 years ago and runs like a champ.


Wonderful piece of art!


----------



## sennaster

This one gets a lot more wear in the winter because of its relatively thin profile


----------



## Barfett




----------



## DeanC

I picked up a Khaki Field Automatic, 38mm, last week as my "weekend" watch.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Flipping this one already, but it's gorgeous.


----------



## JonS1967

ChiefWahoo said:


> Flipping this one already, but it's gorgeous.


It is gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Decided to go low profile today with the Black PVD Titanium.


----------



## timmy100

Decided my 38mm Khaki was way to small for my wrist so purchased a cheap bund strap to see how it would look. 
It looks amazing so currently investigating better premium price options inc handmade - any ideas/thoughts?


----------



## maki23

Khaki Air Race Automatic for all week!


----------



## dbrumbach

Here's my early 1960's Hamilton Masterpiece in original box. Still has the original strap. This was presented to my wife's grandfather when he retired for corporate life. It was never worn until my wife gave the watch to me. After a good servicing, it's running perfectly, and to keep the strap in good condition, I have only worn it a handful of times.
Very nice looking watch in person.


----------



## cpl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electricme

I dont remember if I posted in this thread before... Ugg

Regardless, my Jazzy:


----------



## CrazyCat

dbrumbach said:


> Here's my early 1960's Hamilton Masterpiece in original box. Still has the original strap. This was presented to my wife's grandfather when he retired for corporate life. It was never worn until my wife gave the watch to me. After a good servicing, it's running perfectly, and to keep the strap in good condition, I have only worn it a handful of times.
> Very nice looking watch in person.


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Watchenvy

I have this watch as well. Love the strap


----------



## Lokvo

Just received this bad boy in the mail yesterday! First time on wrist in the work environment.


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

ConfusedOne said:


> That is incredible!
> Who did the engraving and how can I get mine engraved too?


I was about to ask the same. It's really cool! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit

Just bought this Ventura on my holiday in Singapore. Sorry about the mobile phone quality pics

20160114_101611 by slideit, on Flickr
DSC_1816 by slideit, on Flickr
DSC_1814 by slideit, on Flickr


----------



## cprrckwlf

timmy100 said:


> Decided my 38mm Khaki was way to small for my wrist so purchased a cheap bund strap to see how it would look.
> It looks amazing so currently investigating better premium price options inc handmade - any ideas/thoughts?


Greg Stevens

see here


----------



## cprrckwlf

maki23 said:


> Khaki Air Race Automatic for all week!


My first Hamilton is one of these. Is the outermost bezel on yours some color other than orange? Or is that the flash? Mine is a different generation (it has the ghost hand) and that ring is a perfect match of the orange of the rest of the dial. Always neat to see the variations.


----------



## dcnpatience

Today it's my Hamilton automatic chronograph (ref. 3828) on a black NATO strap.


----------



## DocJekl

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> Decided to go low profile today with the Black PVD Titanium.
> View attachment 6652314


Cool watch. Someday I'll probably regret returning mine to the dealer.


----------



## MrCCartel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

larryganz said:


> Cool watch. Someday I'll probably regret returning mine to the dealer.


I am still not sold on if I will keep it or sell it and get something cheaper as a beater like an Orient MAKO USA. It is pretty solid but I only wear it maybe twice a month when I want something I don't have to worry about like when I do more manual work or don't want to be wearing an expensive watch where I am at. That being said I do like the all black look but it is so lite it doesn't have much wrist presence and the second hand doesn't have the best visibility at times. Since I don't wear it much it fluctuates wildly on its time per day, sometimes around 15-20 secs fast a day. I believe when I first got it and it stayed charged it was running around 10 secs fast a day. It does make me appreciate my Omega's all the more when I do wear it .


----------



## DocJekl

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> I am still not sold on if I will keep it or sell it and get something cheaper as a beater like an Orient MAKO USA. It is pretty solid but I only wear it maybe twice a month when I want something I don't have to worry about like when I do more manual work or don't want to be wearing an expensive watch where I am at. That being said I do like the all black look but it is so lite it doesn't have much wrist presence and the second hand doesn't have the best visibility at times. Since I don't wear it much it fluctuates wildly on its time per day, sometimes around 15-20 secs fast a day. I believe when I first got it and it stayed charged it was running around 10 secs fast a day. It does make me appreciate my Omega's all the more when I do wear it .


I have so many beater watches it's not funny, but the few times I wore it I did get compliments. Mine ran about +8 sec/day and I was going to give it to my brother for his 50th birthday last month. Then his car broke down and I returned it within the 30 day window (volunteered a re-stocking fee) and sent my brother the cash.

My son felt bad for my brother, and when I gave my son a 1998 birth year Seamaster Pro quartz for his 18th birthday last week, my son gave my brother his old Citizen Ti perpetual calendar 200M eco-drive watch.

So, this still leaves me with only one Hamilton that I'll never sell.


----------



## rlchop25




----------



## workinprogress

Khaki pilot with new shoes


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

dcnpatience said:


> Today it's my Hamilton automatic chronograph (ref. 3828) on a black NATO strap.
> 
> View attachment 6665034


Really nice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmy100

What a fantastic story, the watch looks amazing!


----------



## rlchop25




----------



## good4nothing




----------



## ChiefWahoo

That canvas strap is gorgeous! Can you share where you got it?


----------



## bourque9

hamilton traveler gmt 2 on sting ray strap made by combat-straps


----------



## good4nothing

ChiefWahoo said:


> That canvas strap is gorgeous! Can you share where you got it?


That particular strap came from the Bremont boutique, but you can order them custom/directly from GasGasBones: Zero Zero ~~ for 20, 22, 24mm lug widths - Nylon watch straps - GGB Bespoke

This strap pulls double duty between the hamilton and MB1.5, but the pictured combo is my go-to for all things active.


----------



## DocJekl

good4nothing said:


>


Nice strap.


----------



## JonS1967

dbrumbach said:


> Here's my early 1960's Hamilton Masterpiece in original box. Still has the original strap. This was presented to my wife's grandfather when he retired for corporate life. It was never worn until my wife gave the watch to me. After a good servicing, it's running perfectly, and to keep the strap in good condition, I have only worn it a handful of times.
> Very nice looking watch in person.
> View attachment 6654082


Amazing. Just so beautiful! If it was mine (and I wish it was) I'd swap the strap for something similar and put the original one away for safe keeping. More pictures please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu

First photo of my Hammy Khaki Scuba


----------



## rlchop25

Awesome watch, congrats


----------



## abhotix

My First automatic! A Hamilton X-Wind with a black Nato strap.


----------



## jmar1980

Here is mine too on Sunday's coffee time


----------



## magiccityburn

Hamilton Officer Auto H70615133


----------



## Ruby8six

Missing summer!


----------



## Ruby8six

Hamilton in Denali


----------



## timmy100

Couldn't resist taking a cheeky shot of my Khaki Mechanical today, it looks gorgeous next to red...


----------



## CrazyCat

Jazzmaster Maestro today:


----------



## justadad

One of a select few quartz I still hang onto. Khaki 38mm.







Looking pretty nice on a Cincy Strap Works NATO (Essex is this dual Gray). The dial IRL is more charcoal gray than black. Combined with the creamy markers and the blasted case I think it looks right at home!!







And this frosty window shot from a few mornings ago! Soft light loves this watch!!


----------



## Time Exposure

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

My new again to me Khaki Field chrono:


----------



## Bbpatrick

Sporting my brand new Khaki Field 38mm!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD

Nice shot of a beautiful watch


----------



## govdubspeedgo

thanks, it was my first "real" watch and made me a fan of hammy's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Today's selection


----------



## SeventySeven

Enjoying my Khaki Field Mechanical on a new Hamilton bracelet!


----------



## Weisoseis

In the golden hour.

Time is an invention...


----------



## w4tchnut

Weisoseis said:


> In the golden hour.
> 
> Time is an invention...


Awesome strap!
Mine says hi. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weisoseis

Sup! Thanks. I like that black oem strap.


Time is an invention...


----------



## tissot_pt

Sunday


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

From a few days ago

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

Got my lovely Pan Europ today. As I posted on WRUW, anyone got one of these on a tan leather? I am thinking of getting one for this watch.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

.Mad Hatter. said:


> From a few days ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


That's awesome! Love the bright color. I miss my grey pilot. Bought another but the seller flaked and went dark with my money. Finally got it back, but no pilot yet. So versatile. I wore it on perlon, nylon, leather nato and croc, and metal mesh and bracelet. I flipped it to fund my beloved X-wind, but I plan to get another some day.


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

ChiefWahoo said:


> That's awesome! Love the bright color. I miss my grey pilot. Bought another but the seller flaked and went dark with my money. Finally got it back, but no pilot yet. So versatile. I wore it on perlon, nylon, leather nato and croc, and metal mesh and bracelet. I flipped it to fund my beloved X-wind, but I plan to get another some day.


It is very versatile, I change the strap color and type almost every time i wear it.










Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

5 tons of "ice" on my wrist today:


----------



## Bbpatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CorkyCorky

Just got my Khaki Pilot Day/Date, 42mm


----------



## Bruiser

50th birthday present from the wife.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Happy birthday! Great watch and wife!


----------



## ConfusedOne

Very nice!
It must be the square version of a Jazzmaster Viewmatic!


----------



## rlara333

I've spent more money on repairing it then it's worth.


----------



## Neognosis

Sunday drive over the weekend.


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Time Exposure said:


> My new again to me Khaki Field chrono:


Neat! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

SeventySeven said:


> Enjoying my Khaki Field Mechanical on a new Hamilton bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 6783634


Nice! Is the bracelet matt finished too? Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

New Hamilton. It is my third one, but it has been awhile since I owned one. Glad I came back!


----------



## chris1987

First Hamilton, first Swiss watch, and wore this watch at my wedding. Lots of sentimental value with this watch.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Changstaz

Ltd. Edition Takeoff today. Made the day a bit better during a long grind at work.


----------



## justadad

Khaki 38mm back on the wrist today. Cincy Strap Works Desert Sand NATO.


----------



## dcnpatience

Early flight home this morning, featuring a bulkhead seat and my Hamilton Khaki Sub (ref. H74551113) on an espresso leather NATO strap.


----------



## cwmehring

I'm loving my 40mm watch. So much more comfortable than my 44's.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito

Stay wound!


----------



## Araziza

Wearing my Khaki Navy GMT 3TZ today 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

IanCognito said:


> Stay wound!


Ooh can we see the front?


----------



## CrazyCat

Khaki Navy Pioneer Small Second today:









Have a nice weekend, everyone!


----------



## IanCognito

daschlag said:


> Ooh can we see the front?


Here you go!


----------



## w4tchnut

IanCognito said:


> Here you go!


That is a beaut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PH68




----------



## Faz869

Got this Jazzmaster as a present. Absolutely beautiful. First time I've ever owned a proper watch so had to do a bit of reading into the movement and so on.


----------



## fna2005

My newly acquired hammy. Loved it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fna2005

PH68 said:


>


Too bad that model is already out of production and don't see much of those in the sales corner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Base Jumper















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

fna2005 said:


> Too bad that model is already out of production and don't see much of those in the sales corner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't recall ever seeing that model, at all. I really like it.

We do have the new version. It's expensive though. I'm waiting to see one on sale.


----------



## fna2005

Robotaz said:


> I don't recall ever seeing that model, at all. I really like it.
> 
> We do have the new version. It's expensive though. I'm waiting to see one on sale.


I think it was only released in Asia but I am not certain. I have my eyes on that new model too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

It's worldwide.


----------



## cprrckwlf

Robotaz said:


> I don't recall ever seeing that model, at all. I really like it.
> 
> We do have the new version. It's expensive though. I'm waiting to see one on sale.


I wouldn't call that the new version... actually I wouldn't call it new at all.

1st watch is a Khaki Navy (I think that was the full name, might have had sub added) ... only has the two crown because it doesn't have a window in the bezel, nor does it have any GMT/UTC feature.

The watch you've posted is the Khaki Skymaster UTC long since renamed the Khaki Navy UTC auto, but you've used a marketing shot from 2011. Currently available grey for 7-800.


----------



## Robotaz

cprrckwlf said:


> I wouldn't call that the new version... actually I wouldn't call it new at all.
> 
> 1st watch is a Khaki Navy (I think that was the full name, might have had sub added) ... only has the two crown because it doesn't have a window in the bezel, nor does it have any GMT/UTC feature.
> 
> The watch you've posted is the Khaki Skymaster UTC long since renamed the Khaki Navy UTC auto, but you've used a marketing shot from 2011. Currently available grey for 7-800.


Thanks for your insight and clarifications.

I stand by my opinion that the model I posted is a direct evolution. FWIW, I love the GMT that I own that is a model between these two. Great watches, regardless of which came when and what is an evolution of what.


----------



## azbeeking




----------



## cprrckwlf

Robotaz said:


> Thanks for your insight and clarifications.
> 
> I stand by my opinion that the model I posted is a direct evolution. FWIW, I love the GMT that I own that is a model between these two. Great watches, regardless of which came when and what is an evolution of what.


Oh, absolutely in the same family, whether a replacement (how I mistakenly interpreted "new version" in your earlier post), evolution, successor, contemporary, brother, cousin or whatever. Along with your GMT and my Air Race version among others. All of them owing their existence to the ground breaking dual crown and inner bezel (world needs more of those) design of the 60s Super Compressor (600m! Huge at the time.). See JP71624's post right above where we started #3314.

It continues to be one of my favorite things about Hamilton:
Whether you are looking at obvious successors (the whatever-matics, updated Venturas), the various re-issues (Venturas, Boultons) or any number of models that are less explicit in their connection to the past (these, fields) there is such an understanding, respect and love of the heritage in the designs. (Though I've let some go I've always found it fun to collect new and old as a set: 60s Thin-o-matic and modern, Ventura and Ventura XXL, etc.)


----------



## ngohai220497

Love it!!!!


----------



## fna2005

My dual crown version on green nato!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tet

good4nothing said:


> That particular strap came from the Bremont boutique, but you can order them custom/directly from GasGasBones: Zero Zero ~~ for 20, 22, 24mm lug widths - Nylon watch straps - GGB Bespoke
> 
> This strap pulls double duty between the hamilton and MB1.5, but the pictured combo is my go-to for all things active.


Very nice strap....I tried to make one, but using leather.....not so nice though....


----------



## Robotaz

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

I bought the UTC today, but with the dial that has the full hours shown on it instead of the sidereal UTC markings.

Should have it Wednesday, and pretty excited.

Here's a pic of what I got.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Afternoon cats

Hamilton Khaki on old ass beat up Ammo shoes from Scott Allison










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

cwmehring said:


> I'm loving my 40mm watch. So much more comfortable than my 44's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the perfect size. Nice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwmehring

Bought this beauty from Jomashop and received it a few days ago. Over 48hrs it's 23 seconds fast and sounds like it's running faster than my other automatic Hamiltons. I called Jomashop to ask what they though. I received the absolute worst customer service from Roy the "supervisor" who told me the watch could run up to 30 seconds fast over 24 hours (that sound like BS to me). This guy had the worst attitude and treated me like a moron. I'm never buying anything from Jomashop again. They suck!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

cwmehring said:


> Bought this beauty from Jomashop and received it a few days ago. Over 48hrs it's 23 seconds fast and sounds like it's running faster than my other automatic Hamiltons. I called Jomashop to ask what they though. I received the absolute worst customer service from Roy the "supervisor" who told me the watch could run up to 30 seconds fast over 24 hours (that sound like BS to me). This guy had the worst attitude and treated me like a moron. I'm never buying anything from Jomashop again. They suck!
> View attachment 6919986
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear your experience with Jomashop. I bought my Khaki from them but mine was 4-5 seconds faster in 24 hrs. After about a month it was about 3 seconds faster.










Maybe you could give it some time (no pun intended).

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw

+15 seconds in 24 hours doesn't sound that out of spec to me. Some get lucky with watches that are more dialed in, but it's not fast enough that I would be wanting warranty service. My Jazzmaster is around 10-15 seconds fast... I'm not OCD about precision though. I've got solar chronographs for that. 

I'm not picking on you, I just think we, as a group, tend to expect too much from mass produced, less than $500 mechanical watches.

Cheers,
Chris


Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## cwmehring

I'm not worried so much about the time. I'm bothered by the sound. I have two watches with the 2824-2 movement inside. This one sounds like it's running 1.5x as faster. Both watches with the 2824 are Officers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw

cwmehring said:


> I'm not worried so much about the time. I'm bothered by the sound. I have two watches with the 2824-2 movement inside. This one sounds like it's running 1.5x as faster. Both watches with the 2824 are Officers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you checked the beat rate with a phone app? It would be interesting to see if their is a noticeable difference from spec. It's pretty interesting to me how different similar movements sound. The Miyota in my Maratac is super quiet, while the 6r15 in my Seiko is pretty damn loud. The Jazzmaster is somewhere in the middle.

Cheers,
Chris

Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## Robotaz

cwmehring said:


> Bought this beauty from Jomashop and received it a few days ago. Over 48hrs it's 23 seconds fast and sounds like it's running faster than my other automatic Hamiltons. I called Jomashop to ask what they though. I received the absolute worst customer service from Roy the "supervisor" who told me the watch could run up to 30 seconds fast over 24 hours (that sound like BS to me). This guy had the worst attitude and treated me like a moron. I'm never buying anything from Jomashop again. They suck!
> View attachment 6919986
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use a lot of big words and Roy caves like a douche.


----------



## cwmehring

The two movements sound the same. It's the rate of how fast the latest watch beats. 
What iOS app would I use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw

cwmehring said:


> The two movements sound the same. It's the rate of how fast the latest watch beats.
> What iOS app would I use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just tried hairspring for iOS... It's interesting, but I don't know how accurate it is.

Cheers,
Chris

Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## fna2005

Got a new brown leather nato and this is now my fav combo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision

Wifey + Hammy = Happy


----------



## Robotaz

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## IanCognito

From the weekend
#TeamPanEurop


----------



## Robotaz

This is a gorgeous watch, and as you can see, it has AR. I was shocked to see the AR.










- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## JP71624

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



cwmehring said:


> Bought this beauty from Jomashop and received it a few days ago. Over 48hrs it's 23 seconds fast and sounds like it's running faster than my other automatic Hamiltons. I called Jomashop to ask what they though. I received the absolute worst customer service from Roy the "supervisor" who told me the watch could run up to 30 seconds fast over 24 hours (that sound like BS to me). This guy had the worst attitude and treated me like a moron. I'm never buying anything from Jomashop again. They suck!
> View attachment 6919986
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If this is an ETA 2824 of standard grade, he is right. Max variation is +/- 30s per day. Actual variation can depend on position and wear, of course. All positions will not return the same deviation.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Just arrived in the mail! Hamilton Khaki Pioneer 41mm chrono


----------



## Robotaz

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## heyheyuw

Robotaz said:


> - barely sent by Tapaturd


Love the sword hands on that one.

Cheers,
Chris

Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## Robotaz

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



heyheyuw said:


> Love the sword hands on that one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


The hour, minute, and seconds hands are a nice matte metallic gold where there isn't lume. Looks very nice. Not a blingy gold at all. A flat, beaded look.


----------



## PH68

The pic I posted earlier is the Hamilton Khaki Navy H775150
I've had it a while, it gets worn all the time (it's now my only watch) so the case has a few daily dinks, but the glass is unmarked.

Both crowns are screw-down. Top one is for date/time, lower one for the internal bezel.
Sizewise it's 40mm with 20mm lugs.
Timekeeping is good, losing about a minute every coupe of weeks.

I actually have the bracelet version (with the divers extension), although I prefer it on a leather or rubber strap.


----------



## Robotaz

It ran -1 spd after the first day, and now is +1, so it's very impressive on accuracy; as all modern Hamiltons that I've owned have been.

I'm wearing this with a flannel today, and it does fine even in casual mode.

It's a great watch. Absolutely a keeper, even for a freak like me who's had hundreds of watches.

EDIT - If you open this pic at full resolution, you can see the texture and color on the hands that I mentioned before. The matte dial also has a very nice glimmering texture to it as well, just like my 42mm BZ had. These details make an amazingly complete package. It's a stunner.










- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## svogt91

I have had this piece for about 3 years now and still love it the same as the day I unboxed it. Don't see to many of them either.


----------



## crappysurfer




----------



## SmwrNDMdl

svogt91 said:


> I have had this piece for about 3 years now and still love it the same as the day I unboxed it. Don't see to many of them either.
> 
> View attachment 6955338


It's really nice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

PH68 said:


> The pic I posted earlier is the Hamilton Khaki Navy H775150
> I've had it a while, it gets worn all the time (it's now my only watch) so the case has a few daily dinks, but the glass is unmarked.
> 
> Both crowns are screw-down. Top one is for date/time, lower one for the internal bezel.
> Sizewise it's 40mm with 20mm lugs.
> Timekeeping is good, losing about a minute every coupe of weeks.
> 
> I actually have the bracelet version (with the divers extension), although I prefer it on a leather or rubber strap.


Nice!  I don't see a lot of these posted here.

Cheers! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fna2005

PH68 said:


> The pic I posted earlier is the Hamilton Khaki Navy H775150
> I've had it a while, it gets worn all the time (it's now my only watch) so the case has a few daily dinks, but the glass is unmarked.
> 
> Both crowns are screw-down. Top one is for date/time, lower one for the internal bezel.
> Sizewise it's 40mm with 20mm lugs.
> Timekeeping is good, losing about a minute every coupe of weeks.
> 
> I actually have the bracelet version (with the divers extension), although I prefer it on a leather or rubber strap.


Beautiful!!! Let me know when you are ready to unload it


----------



## dobbermn

svogt91 said:


> I have had this piece for about 3 years now and still love it the same as the day I unboxed it. Don't see to many of them either.
> 
> View attachment 6955338


Nice looking watch


----------



## cwmehring

Loving my new strap








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FongSayYuk

Not on my wrist atm... a bit sweaty haha


----------



## Timely decision

Dateline A-576


----------



## JP71624

1942 ORD










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

JP71624 said:


> 1942 ORD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


A real stunner. Very, very cool.

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## JP71624

Robotaz said:


> A real stunner. Very, very cool.
> 
> - barely sent by Tapaturd


Thank you! Nothing big and modern and cool...But I like it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

JP71624 said:


> Thank you! Nothing big and modern and cool...But I like it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Big? Big enough. Modern? Timeless. Cool? Absolutely!


----------



## JP71624

daschlag said:


> Big? Big enough. Modern? Timeless. Cool? Absolutely!


You and I would get along...

 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmy100

My Khaki mechanical on a Zuludiver strap - proper cool!


----------



## Triton9




----------



## koller1994

timmy100 said:


> My Khaki mechanical on a Zuludiver strap - proper cool!
> 
> View attachment 7017410


Have you ever checked the accuracy of your watch?


----------



## IanCognito

Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs ;-)


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

IanCognito said:


> Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs ;-)


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston

Really like the strap from the titanium field watch... got one for my 38 auto, I think it's a great combo even though I don't usually do black straps, it's something about the texture.


----------



## timmy100

Nope, but have now. Currently its running 5 seconds fast from when I set it via the GMT clock about 6 hours ago.
Its not a watch I wear that often.


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

B.Boston said:


> Really like the strap from the titanium field watch... got one for my 38 auto, I think it's a great combo even though I don't usually do black straps, it's something about the texture.
> 
> View attachment 7020266
> 
> View attachment 7020274


Sweet combo!  38mm is the perfect size for a field watch, IMHO. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## Barry.g

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Sold and sad to see this one go... LOVE this watch, but things have come up.. In great condition and with 3 straps including a like new curved Hamilton Rally with curved spring bars.


----------



## jpfwatch

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Hamilton Intramatic on a brown EULIT perlon strap


----------



## Aquatap

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

here's a pic of my King. Great watch !

Aquatap


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Barry.g said:


> Hate to be letting this one go.. LOVE this watch, but things have come up.. In great condition and with 3 straps including a like new curved Hamilton Rally with curved spring bars. If anyone is looking for the Limited Edition Pan-Europ Blue Dial 1971, I just posted it around midnight ..


Beautiful timepiece! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Right before leaving the Dominican on Sunday...so sad.









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Right before leaving the Dominican on Sunday...so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


This looks so stinkin sweet!! I wish I could pull off straps like that!!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Why did I sell my pilot? It loved NATOs like nothing else I've owned.


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

The watch really does look great on a nato...although I have the croco grain honey brown leather strap ordered for it, sometimes I need to wear it with a suit 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Jeff_C




----------



## tygrysastyl

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 7039417


This watch is amazing, just beautiful 'bull head'. Could you tell me more about it? Model exactly would be great.

Thanks

Never mind, found everything I needed here: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/introducing-the-hamilton-khaki-takeoff-auto-chrono-limited-edition


----------



## Robotaz

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



tygrysastyl said:


> This watch is amazing, just beautiful 'bull head'. Could you tell me more about it? Model exactly would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Never mind, found everything I needed here: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/introducing-the-hamilton-khaki-takeoff-auto-chrono-limited-edition


I never see them, and for that reason it's a special Hamilton, to me.

What I personally like the most about them is the internal bezel ring and how it's activated. Very cool.

It also looks great. Congrats Kilo. Neat watch.

EDIT - Whoa! Whoa! Whoa!

CLEARLY, I have misspoken and not given this piece it's due credit. What is, by far, the coolest thing about this watch is that it comes with an ISO cockpit mount that can be installed in an aircraft. Since it has the countdown bezel, it can serve as an integrated dash timer for aviation duty right off the pilot's wrist.

Now THAT is cool.


----------



## MeWatchYou

Here's mine. Bought it new a few years ago but it sits in it's box. Maybe time to sell it.


----------



## crappysurfer




----------



## watchmego3000

MeWatchYou said:


> Here's mine. Bought it new a few years ago but it sits in it's box. Maybe time to sell it.
> View attachment 7054985
> View attachment 7055033
> View attachment 7055001


I love that model, just a great classic watch. So versatile - would make a great graduation, retirement, or wedding gift.


----------



## Bruiser

42 mm Khaki Field automatic. 
Just got my first NATO (it won't be my last).


----------



## stylus




----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Today's setup









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## feelasopher




----------



## stylus

I don't know why this one is getting so much time on my wrist...


----------



## JP71624

Had to cure a little hand clash last night...










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

stylus said:


> I don't know why this one is getting so much time on my wrist...


Hmm...me neither.
Must have something to do with...whatchacallit...
the AWESOME factor.
Yeah, pretty sure that's why...


----------



## svogt91

Messing around on my camera.


----------



## Araziza

Perfect picture for a Hamilton








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdb84




----------



## SmwrNDMdl

rdb84 said:


>


Nice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer




----------



## TradeKraft

Jazzmaster


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



crappysurfer said:


>


Nice!  Is this a Khaki King? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



SmwrNDMdl said:


> Nice!  Is this a Khaki King?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is!


----------



## koller1994

TradeKraft said:


> Jazzmaster


your watch uses etachoc shock protection, is it right ?


----------



## Aquatap

rdb84 said:


>


This one is sooooooooo nice ! like it !


----------



## w4tchnut

Hammy Aviation in China








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

koller1994 said:


> your watch uses etachoc shock protection, is it right ?


Yeah it used the ETAbloc, just a standard 2824-2.


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



crappysurfer said:


> It is!


That's awesome! 

Cheers! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## ZIPPER79

Hamilton Barton circa 1950, Dad's watch.


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## Changstaz

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 7147162


Nice! Mine says hello!


----------



## yourturn.id

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Hi guys... late post my patrol


----------



## yourturn.id

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 7147162


That's cool


----------



## Puckbw11

Rocking the intramatic with some Allen Edmonds Strands.

Reminds me of the days when everybody wore a dress watch, no matter their attire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## BPal75

Khaki Field Auto on Old Paper Dial, original strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

38mm Khaki Field Auto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunsetduck

View attachment 7206426


----------



## stewham




----------



## D50




----------



## ChiefWahoo

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



stewham said:


>


The only thing stopping me from running out and buying one of these right now is the fact that I don't wear black much. I'd love to see the silver version on brown or blue straps. Or see Hamilton reissue the blue one without the LE moniker. :-( 
Regardless, stunning photo. Congrats!


----------



## BPal75

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



ChiefWahoo said:


> The only thing stopping me from running out and buying one of these right now is the fact that I don't wear black much. I'd love to see the silver version on brown or blue straps. Or see Hamilton reissue the blue one without the LE moniker. :-(
> Regardless, stunning photo. Congrats!


I agree that looks awesome. What model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Hamilton Pan Europ chrono


----------



## mister pain

View attachment 7237898


Khaki Officer Auto, on leather from JnS straps in Singapore.


----------



## mister pain

View attachment 7237978

Here's the hosted image


----------



## CrazyCat

Last week:









Today:


----------



## sefrcoko

CrazyCat said:


> Last week:
> 
> View attachment 7254602
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> View attachment 7254626


That second one is gorgeous. Is that the limited edition that was recently released or another model?


----------



## CrazyCat

sefrcoko said:


> That second one is gorgeous. Is that the limited edition that was recently released or another model?


Thank you very much!

Yes, it's the limited edition. A bit hard to read at night, though...


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



CrazyCat said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Yes, it's the limited edition. A bit hard to read at night, though...


Thanks for confirming. Yes I see what you mean... I have a few watches with good looking dials that are unfortunately hard to read at night too. I guess this one becomes your "day" watch then!

Fwiw, I would still rather have a watch that looks stunning "only" in the daytime then a watch that just looks "ok" all the time . Thx for the photos.


----------



## peatnick

Pan Europ Chrono








Volmer mesh

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## IanCognito

Pan Europ tanning


----------



## marker2037

A favorite combo of mine. Sitting at work at the moment.


----------



## D50

Love that face with every number showing (even the '3') and date to boot! What model is that?



marker2037 said:


> A favorite combo of mine. Sitting at work at the moment.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

X marks the spot


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037

D50 said:


> Love that face with every number showing (even the '3') and date to boot! What model is that?


Khaki Field Pioneer


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Robotaz

TradeKraft said:


>


I just saw that Ashford now stocks this model in 18K gold. Pricey as hell, but it will come down on sale.


----------



## Kiennor

TradeKraft said:


>





TradeKraft said:


>


What model number is this. I've been looking at the h32515555 but can't figure out the true color of the dial. Some places say silver some say white. Some pics do the same thing. Dealers near me didn't have the model I want when I went to check it out. I even started a thread about it. The pic here it looks silver.


----------



## Miken40

Accumatic 1971


----------



## heyheyuw

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Kiennor said:


> What model number is this. I've been looking at the h32515555 but can't figure out the true color of the dial. Some places say silver some say white. Some pics do the same thing. Dealers near me didn't have the model I want when I went to check it out. I even started a thread about it. The pic here it looks silver.


I have the bracelet version. It's silver. The guilloche makes it seem white in some lighting. I love mine. It's hard to accurately photograph.



















Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## Kiennor

heyheyuw said:


> Kiennor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What model number is this. I've been looking at the h32515555 but can't figure out the true color of the dial. Some places say silver some say white. Some pics do the same thing. Dealers near me didn't have the model I want when I went to check it out. I even started a thread about it. The pic here it looks silver.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the bracelet version. It's silver. The guilloche makes it seem white in some lighting. I love mine. It's hard to accurately photograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

That's the problem I've had with this watch. I haven't seen it in person(still one shop close by I need to check) . All the pictures I have looked at online (way too many) don't help me out. They aren't consistent. They go from looking bright white to really silver. I appreciate you responding and posting pics. I really liked the look of the watch.... Especially on a leather strap. I was hoping it would lean more towards white. I may have to keep looking for something else.


----------



## Dao anh

View attachment 7337474
On fly


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

On OEM leather that I just picked up









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Great combo with the honey leather and grey dial! I hope to reacquire one some day. Such a versatile piece.


----------



## Kohe321

Khaki Field Pioneer today


----------



## RobPagNY

View attachment 7348890
.....just came today

....new strap on the way....

View attachment 7348898


----------



## CrazyCat

Maestro today.

Crappy phone camera, I can't take a decent macro shot with the correct focus:


----------



## Rice and Gravy

This happened on the southern Caribbean cruise I was on last week. 

A gift from my fiance when we were in Aruba. I didn't really have a dressy watch. Now I do. Love it.


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I feel like a copycat, but this just arrived today. It's the most beautiful watch I've ever seen.


----------



## cxsandoval

Great hamiltons!

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## cxsandoval

CrazyCat said:


> Maestro today.
> 
> Crappy phone camera, I can't take a decent macro shot with the correct focus:
> View attachment 7348962


Looks good

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## cxsandoval

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## cxsandoval

Just got my first hamilton today 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

cxsandoval said:


> Just got my first hamilton today
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!
Very nice piece.
Enjoy!


----------



## cowslinger

Khaki Mechanical on a black leather one-piece strap.


----------



## knafel1983

1941 "coral gold" Wiltshire.


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## CrazyCat

Jazzmaster Day Date today:









Have a nice weekend, everyone!


----------



## zed073

New Helmut strap.


----------



## watchmego3000

zed073 said:


> New Helmut strap.


That's a lot of grey! It works though, cheers!


----------



## fna2005

38mm doesn't seem small after all...


----------



## Eleuthera

Can't remember if I've already posted in this thread, but can't resist as it make me feel happy just seeing it on screen.


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

fna2005 said:


> 38mm doesn't seem small after all...


It's the perfect size for a Field watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini




----------



## crappysurfer




----------



## chadwright

crappysurfer said:


>


Beautiful work on that one.

Here's what I'm wearing today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Today's combo









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Jazzmaster cushion on chocolate NATO


----------



## 2Legit

My Hammies


----------



## El-Duderino

2Legit said:


> My Hammies


How do you like your x-patrol compared to the others? Is it worth the premium price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Eleuthera said:


> Can't remember if I've already posted in this thread, but can't resist as it make me feel happy just seeing it on screen.
> 
> View attachment 7410210


Gorgeous pic


----------



## Kaptajnknass

View attachment 7436986

Here's mine, bought it last summer.
Completely new to the forum though.


----------



## Kohe321




----------



## DocJekl

Kohe321 said:


>


Nice composition and subject material.


----------



## TradeKraft

Kohe321 said:


>


What model is this? I really like it... I might need another pilot watch.


----------



## Kohe321

larryganz said:


> Nice composition and subject material.


Thank you! 




TradeKraft said:


> What model is this? I really like it... I might need another pilot watch.



It is a discontinued version of the Khaki Pioneer with a dark dial in 43mm, as opposed to the current version which is 45mm. It is also anti-magnetic and has a solid metal caseback, where the current version has a see-through crystal caseback.

It originally came with a white date wheel, which I felt messed up the balance of the dial a bit, so I bought an original black ETA 2824 date wheel and had a local watchmaker swap it out for me. It looks more balanced IMO.


----------



## DocJekl

Kohe321 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a discontinued version of the Khaki Pioneer with a dark dial in 43mm, as opposed to the current version which is 45mm. It is also anti-magnetic and has a solid metal caseback, where the current version has a see-through crystal caseback.
> 
> It originally came with a white date wheel, which I felt messed up the balance of the dial a bit, so I bought an original black ETA 2824 date wheel and had a local watchmaker swap it out for me. It looks more balanced IMO.


 I really love the cathedral hands, what's your what I have on my Hamilton Harrison Ford conservation chronograph.


----------



## tareed59

I have 3...


----------



## 2Legit

Hammie X-Patrol today


----------



## vladkuk

X-Wind limited edition!
View attachment 7469330


----------



## digimate

Here's my Pan Europ on Mesh!!

View attachment 7470482


----------



## timmy100

Dude is the engraving done by you?


----------



## watchutalkinboutwillis

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Los Endos




----------



## took

X-Patrol









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## DC Lavman

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fotis Calphas




----------



## Time Exposure

My only Hamilton, scarcely worn (sadly), but staying in the box for the moment. 
Very few watches stay in my watch box when they aren't worn regularly. They usually get sold for something else. But this is one of the few times I would rather have the watch than the cash. For its market value ($500 or so), it offers a heck of a lot: style, quality, chrono function, and a warranty for another year plus!


----------



## Ita

Time Exposure said:


> My only Hamilton, scarcely worn (sadly), but staying in the box for the moment.
> Very few watches stay in my watch box when they aren't worn regularly. They usually get sold for something else. But this is one of the few times I would rather have the watch than the cash. For its market value ($500 or so), it offers a heck of a lot: style, quality, chrono function, and a warranty for another year plus!


I love the look and the day-date, but the lack of the seconds hand would drive me to distraction... :-(

Ita


----------



## Tourbillonare

My first Hamilton, very impressed!


----------



## CrazyCat

With this kind of rare Jazzmaster today:


----------



## Watch Obsessive

After contemplating it for a while I listed this for sale over the weekend. I wasn't wearing it much due to the size.
I wore it today and changed my mind. It's too awesome to part with.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikegoldnj

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

Kohe321 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a discontinued version of the Khaki Pioneer with a dark dial in 43mm, as opposed to the current version which is 45mm. It is also anti-magnetic and has a solid metal caseback, where the current version has a see-through crystal caseback.
> 
> It originally came with a white date wheel, which I felt messed up the balance of the dial a bit, so I bought an original black ETA 2824 date wheel and had a local watchmaker swap it out for me. It looks more balanced IMO.


for me, new 45mm or old 42-43mm? my wrist is 20,5cm... the dial same are both models (colour)?


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## Klinik

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## karhu

I absolutely love this manual wind Khaki. It's a really great value and the dial is perfect field design with some real heritage behind it. The domed sapphire looks awesome too. Strap's a bit stiff but nice quality, I like it but will probably replace it with a Crown & Buckle Chevlon strap when it comes in tomorrow. Those drilled lugs will come in handy for sure! I'll try to post a better picture with the new strap.


----------



## wwarren

Fotis Calphas said:


> View attachment 7505578


What are you, my brother?


----------



## marker2037

Khaki Field Pioneer on the Zulu strap for the first time.


----------



## peatnick

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Vintage automatic










No movement pic since it's a front loader









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## pharma98

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Hamilton Pan Europ on nato


----------



## CrazyCat

peatnick said:


> Vintage automatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No movement pic since it's a front loader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


Aaaaaaawesoooooome!!!


----------



## up1911fan

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



pharma98 said:


> Hamilton Pan Europ on nato


Nice combo.


----------



## zee218

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Love the high dome from the Intramatic 38mm


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## 2Legit

Khaki Pilot Pioneer Chrono....gotta love a grab and go quartz on a Monday morning


----------



## tinitini




----------



## Lucabrasi78

What do we think about the black strap I've moved to vs. the caramel brown it comes on?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C




----------



## savagespawn

ETO on leather strap


----------



## El-Duderino

savagespawn said:


> ETO on leather strap
> View attachment 7601746


That is a good looking combo right there. What kind of strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savagespawn

*Re: &gt;&gt; Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



El-Duderino said:


> That is a good looking combo right there. What kind of strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This strap came from a power reserve Parnis watch.

This could be it:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Parnis-22mm-B...shed-Buckle-/171964275164?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## brightstar

Hamilton team earth while enjoying a game of footie . Cheers.


----------



## Ukal

TradeKraft said:


>


 nice strap. Is that the original or an aftermarket?


----------



## TradeKraft

Ukal said:


> nice strap. Is that the original or an aftermarket?


It's an aftermarket one I got from RIOS. I've been pretty happy with it.


----------



## Ukal

TradeKraft said:


> It's an aftermarket one I got from RIOS. I've been pretty happy with it.


Looks good. I have the same watch in a black dial version. One of my favourites.


----------



## Ukal

Pic taken the other day.


----------



## CrazyCat

Textures and reflections:


----------



## TradeKraft

Ukal said:


> Looks good. I have the same watch in a black dial version. One of my favourites.


Thanks, it's one of my favorites too.


----------



## visualplane

Hamilton Khaki Field Black with nato band

View attachment 7621226


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## visualplane

I think I prefer my khaki with the nato strap:

View attachment 7626650


----------



## kyleman

took said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You've made some solid choices there, sir.


----------



## took

kyleman said:


> You've made some solid choices there, sir.


Thanks my friend. These are my rough day at work solutions 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kyleman

Some fun with an olloclip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

took said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think Lily and Robin broke your bottle in a sword fight, and added ketchup and chocolate Syrup to a cheaper bottle to get that color. Oh wait, that would be a bottle of Glen McKenna, my mistake.

http://how-i-met-your-mother.wikia.com/wiki/Glen_McKenna


----------



## took

larryganz said:


> I think Lily and Robin broke your bottle in a sword fight, and added ketchup and chocolate Syrup to a cheaper bottle to get that color. Oh wait, that would be a bottle of Glen McKenna, my mistake.
> 
> http://how-i-met-your-mother.wikia.com/wiki/Glen_McKenna


That must be the reason for the deliciously chocolate flavor haha. It must be the lighting.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicolindo

Here ya go. Just got this baby and im feeling like a boss! 









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

Vicolindo said:


> Here ya go. Just got this baby and im feeling like a boss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


It suits the Cadillac. Well done, sir. Love the Ventura


----------



## Vicolindo

delco714 said:


> It suits the Cadillac. Well done, sir. Love the Ventura


Thanks! Full disclosure, its my friends caddy but i couldn't wait to take a pic of it in front of my Charger 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RobPagNY

*9304*

I love the Valjoux 7750 sounds

















Happy Friday!


----------



## sashator

More than four years together and I still love it


----------



## RobPagNY

9304 today......


----------



## pharma98

little try with black and red nato on my Pan Europ


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all,

I bought this Hamilton second hand for very good price. Came on black leather strap. I bought stainless steal one as an ongoing replacement for it.

Recently I decided to make a bit of a dress watch again out of this piece and was lucky to buy brown leather curved end strap that would fit around the case in between the lugs. Unfortunately this watch has a 21mm space between the lugs and strap was 22mm.

With bit of manual work I've shrunk the size of strap to nice 21mm and now it fits very nicely.

Here it is:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## peatnick

Pan Europ on Volmer mesh









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Timely decision

Dateline today been awhile


----------



## Grey Goose




----------



## CrazyCat

Grey Goose said:


> View attachment 7718602


Stunning!!!


----------



## JonS1967

Grey Goose said:


> View attachment 7718546


Wow! So beautiful! Forgive my ignorance but could you tell me what model this is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

Evening switch - got this brown two-piece NATO in today


----------



## Time Exposure

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! So beautiful! Forgive my ignorance but could you tell me what model this is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I clicked @Grey Goose 's profile for prior threads and found your answer from a few days ago!
https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/forumsite/20758/topics/3088218?page=1
And I agree it is a classic look! Fortunately, today's Hamilton designs include some very traditional/classic styles. Check their catalogue/authorized distributor/grey market dealer for some fine examples. Newly manufactured watches tend to be more reliable, and come in larger sizes than vintage to appeal to the current preference for larger diameter watches.
Of course, there's nothing like the original! @Grey Goose 's vintage Hamilton looks way better than I do for being 50-ish years old!


----------



## aegon




----------



## Time Exposure

Since I took its photo for another thread, I'll add it here:


----------



## CrazyCat

Strap change, searching for something similar to the smaller version of this beast, limited by what is available here in Argentina, of course:


----------



## ChiefWahoo

The dark strap that comes with the watch doesn't do it justice. I wanted something like the 41 version as well. I think I may have gone too light. (This is the honey strap from Panatime.)


----------



## cairoanan

The cushion on saddle tan


----------



## timmy100

Khaki re-fit ...


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Thin Line Quartz, next on the list is definitely an automatic....It's hard to get any work done when I catch myself staring at this beauty!


----------



## say76




----------



## jms540

New addition, got it today! Was looking for something with a white dial but this model has spoken to me for some time and I got it for 50% off. Goodbye tax return! Can't wait to try some pilot straps.


----------



## offero

This is a new (to me) addition and my second Hamilton. It came on a bracelet with a crest or emblem and Italian writing on the clasp. I put it on this leather strap I had around, but still looking for the right strap for it.


----------



## zeno4221

jms540 said:


> New addition, got it today! Was looking for something with a white dial but this model has spoken to me for some time and I got it for 50% off. Goodbye tax return! Can't wait to try some pilot straps.


This is a great watch! Here's mine with leather strap.


----------



## marker2037

On a Hirsch Terra strap


----------



## marker2037

duplicate


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## wwarren

offero said:


> This is a new (to me) addition and my second Hamilton. It came on a bracelet with a crest or emblem and Italian writing on the clasp. I put it on this leather strap I had around, but still looking for the right strap for it.
> 
> View attachment 7771682


I like your style kid....


----------



## wwarren

another duplicate..


----------



## offero

say76 said:


>


The orange on black is a nice look!


----------



## offero

wwarren said:


> I like your style kid....


Sharp! b-)


----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## Di3gors

Pan with a canvas strap









Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ShadOsman

My first Hamilton. Was eyeing this for a while, finally got it and I love it.


----------



## unbeknwnst

Here's my Hamilton. Right now it's my only watch (except for a Submariner 5513 that stays in a box at my parents). I haven't seen this style of Khaki before...can anyone tell me when it was made roughly?


----------



## Vicolindo

125 sec off in less than a month but one of my favorite watches









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## soupy




----------



## CrazyCat




----------



## al358




----------



## JonS1967

zeno4221 said:


> This is a great watch! Here's mine with leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 7775938


I really like this model. It reminds me of my B&R which I've owned for 13 years.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## delco714

JonS1967 said:


> I really like this model. It reminds me of my B&R which I've owned for 13 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the date position on br better. Nice!


----------



## JonS1967

delco714 said:


> I like the date position on br better. Nice!


Here's some trivia. The earlier versions of the B&R Vintage 126 like mine used the Valjoux 7750 with the date window at 5 o'clock but the later versions had an ETA movement with the date window between 4 and 5 like on the Hamilton. Cheers, Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Time Exposure

Not too many of these around!








Okay okay LOTS of us have this one, but there's no such thing as having too many of these around!


----------



## CrazyCat

Robotaz said:


>


Absolutely love this one.

I've een asking my local AD to order one for almost a year.
Sadly, I've got no news from the importer yet...


----------



## timmy100

38 or 42mm?


----------



## Robotaz

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



CrazyCat said:


> Absolutely love this one.
> 
> I've een asking my local AD to order one for almost a year.
> Sadly, I've got no news from the importer yet...


Bought mine for $539US from thewatchery.com.

Keep your eye on them. Be patient.

Got a stamped Hamilton store warranty card, too.

This one is running 0-minus 1 per day. Stellar.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## rgrthat

My Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium (grey) on PVD bracelet and gunmetal nato!


----------



## tinitini




----------



## Davemcc

Nice Aquadate Skindiver, tinitini.

Here are my modern Hamiltons.


----------



## JonS1967

tinitini said:


>


Wow! Super hot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

Hamilton Time...
Hamilton: 42mm Khaki ETO H776120 quartz


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini




----------



## Davemcc

I just put my Viewmatic on a custom Martu Leather strap. I'm loving it. I got the strap to put on the Ball Engineer II Genesis that I've had on pre-order since Christmas but I couldn't wait any longer to get this strap on my wrist.


----------



## TradeKraft

tinitini said:


>


Great piece!


----------



## Davemcc

tinitini said:


>


Sweet. I want to call that an Aqua Diver or Diver AC-700 but there are subtle differences between yours and those models. Those have a cross pattern on the dial and do not have the extra small numbers around the bezel. I suspect those details would cause Hamilton to give yours a distinct model name but I don't know what it is. I've seen photos of one like yours before but IIRC that was left as a mystery at the time.


----------



## tinitini

Frankly, I am not sure either of the exact model name. The caseback have this reference number : "64065-3", on which a google image search show a few of its siblings.


----------



## Davemcc

tinitini said:


> Frankly, I am not sure either of the exact model name. The caseback have this reference number : "64065-3", on which a google image search show a few of its siblings.


Thanks for including the case number. I see that I already have an example posted in the VWF photo threads but without a name or case number, I wasn't sure whether it was there or not. That must be the one that sparked the previous discussion I mentioned. Vintage Watch Forums • View topic - Models by Case Number


----------



## CrazyCat

Not too dressy, not too sporty:


----------



## giorgos mg

G.


----------



## giorgos mg

G.


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmy100

Looks awesome!


----------



## ConfusedOne

giorgos mg said:


> G.


Is that a Hirsch watch strap on it?
It looks incredible!


----------



## giorgos mg

Thank you 
No, it is one of mine 

G.


----------



## Weisoseis

My favorite.










Time is an invention...


----------



## Time Exposure

Weisoseis said:


> My favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is an invention...


Beautiful watch, especially on bracelet.
I still resent Hamilton's policy regarding the Mount Vernon bracelet. I ordered one for my chronograph, and got it, but without end links to attach the bracelet to the case. The end links were only sold with the case. 
My Mount Vernon went to another home, but I do miss the vintage vibe and the attention to detail. Nice to see the three-hander!


----------



## Weisoseis

Time Exposure said:


> Beautiful watch, especially on bracelet.
> I still resent Hamilton's policy regarding the Mount Vernon bracelet. I ordered one for my chronograph, and got it, but without end links to attach the bracelet to the case. The end links were only sold with the case.
> My Mount Vernon went to another home, but I do miss the vintage vibe and the attention to detail. Nice to see the three-hander!


Thank you. Yeah that was unfortunate, and it didn't make any sense to me either. I do love the vibe too, and the quality as well. Three hander FTW! I got this watch on a trade last year here on WUS, and after closer inspection I noticed a water mark on the rotor, and it was running slow. I got in touch with the forum member I traded with, and we agreed to take it in for closer inspection by the swatch group. They said it needed a full service @ $170.00, and the fellow I traded with decided to cover most of the cost. In the end they ended up having to replace the movement with an updated version at no extra cost to me. So in the end I got a watch that was discontinued in 2007, and in great condition too, be brought back to new condition plus a two year warranty. This one is a keeper.


----------



## Bbpatrick




----------



## giorgos mg

G.


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037

Khaki day


----------



## filthyj24




----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Brad935

One of my new favorite's (got it yesterday) LOL.... 10K GF Pacer


----------



## giorgos mg

G.


----------



## GUTuna

Hamiltons two days in a row


----------



## Davemcc

Brad935 said:


> One of my new favorite's (got it yesterday) LOL.... 10K GF Pacer


My Pacer says "HI". They look awesome with the black dial.


----------



## CrazyCat




----------



## Brad935

The black is very nice, but the white is classic!


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Maestro chrono caliber H21

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Pinguu

Had it for just over a month now, loving it


----------



## tinitini




----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Really nice!


----------



## armandob

That's a really nice chrono, I plan to go look at it with the idea to purchase.
Thanks for posting the photo...


----------



## wedgehammer




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## That_Turtle

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

I will spend this beautiful spring day mucking around in my mucking around watch.


----------



## cchiu

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

You mean this?








Just kidding:


----------



## Ita

GMT for the next week or so...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



cchiu said:


> You mean this?
> View attachment 8054170
> 
> 
> Just kidding:
> View attachment 8054178


Well, more like this...


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## cchiu

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



wwarren said:


> Well, more like this...


The Hamiltons on Hamilton was a nice touch, what's the one on the left?


----------



## wwarren

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



cchiu said:


> The Hamiltons on Hamilton was a nice touch, what's the one on the left?


It's a Khaki Field Auto Chrono, 42 mm, blue dial. Sorry, i don't have the model number on me. It's a few yrs old


----------



## cchiu

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



wwarren said:


> It's a Khaki Field Auto Chrono, 42 mm, blue dial. Sorry, i don't have the model number on me. It's a few yrs old


Ah I see, it looks nice.


----------



## slideit

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

On a rainy day..


----------



## sinic

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## say76

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

My bad


----------



## ShadOsman

Mhutch said:


>


Nice combo!


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## RobPagNY

9304......I love this one in black dial with stainless steel case and bezel









....and I just bought one in blue dial with stainless steel and gold bezel (being shipped now).

Strange thing, about the 9304, they are almost never seen for sale in the United States. My black one came from a collector in So Korea and my blue one is coming from Spain. Does anyone know if Hamilton did offer this watch new in the United States? Id love to know more about the 9304 history.....


----------



## Cr15py

After one epic drive to the UPS office:









A smartly finished clock for the money.


----------



## peatnick

Pan Europ chrono on Volmer mesh










Calibre H31


----------



## That_Turtle

Rainy, grey day...


----------



## rick.rg2

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee

That_Turtle said:


> Rainy, grey day...


What's that nato? Bead blasted hardware?


----------



## That_Turtle

ToxicNato with bead blasted hardware - https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/collections/all



whywhysee said:


> What's that nato? Bead blasted hardware?


----------



## Jalil

Pilot Auto Chrono Cal. H31 :-!


----------



## Ukal




----------



## whywhysee

My idea of a dress watch today (fits under a cuff).









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## pay2play

Get lucky on this one and it's my first automatic watch


----------



## OmegaDP

Wearing my favourite Hamilton today!


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

First day of Hammy Time. Took off the OEM NATO for this ZULU. Wish I knew more history of this watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobPagNY

Just got this today......(in blue).........
















to keep my black 9304 company in my display case......























.......next one is a Blue Chrono-Matic (Cailbre 11) - which is on the way from Texas to NY now


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ShadOsman




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## tinitini

Hamilton 701


----------



## watch-newbie

My happy little hamilton family.


----------



## HerrNano

I'm brand new to the Hamilton Club. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Ra-Horakhty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmy100

My Khaki Mechanical looking gorgeous on its new Zulu Diver Camo Nato...


----------



## RightYouAreKen




----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## CrazyCat

Blingy thingy:


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## idvsego




----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Can't get enough of this Thin Line...simple but beautiful!


----------



## CrazyCat

Adding one more pic to the millions of pics starring this classic piece:


----------



## Jeff_C

Today's Hammys


----------



## watchdaddy1

Vantage 
by Hamilton



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WYATTSRIDE

My new to me Pan-Europ. On a beautiful blue Ostrich leather strap by Bond. I've been wearing it since I got! Love it!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WatchJunky

Just picked up my first Hamilton. I bought a used Khaki Action Chrono H63516135. Pictures soon to come.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## w4tchnut

Khaki Aviation for now, may switch to the Base Jump later!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiniW

Black mechanical on Horween olive leather strap


----------



## fiskadoro

Chunky old '70s Hamilton "Electronic"


----------



## WatchHoliday

My new Hamilton!


----------



## CrazyCat

A couple more of the Maestro. Tried (with my crappy iPhone camera) to focus at 12 o'clock on the second one, so the raised numerals and the "engraved" circles are more noticeable.


----------



## chefmateo

Absolutely love my Navy Sub! Most comfortable strap I've ever worn.


----------



## Time Exposure

Just when I think I'm done with watches...
This is my morning watch, and I've shared it here before:








I'm not one to change watches during the day like some folks here. But I call this the morning watch because I expect a delivery later this morning. A Hamilton I have admired for a while now. I just couldn't get it off my mind. Then someone decided to sell theirs.
My fault for cruising the sales forum. 
Stay tuned...


----------



## Time Exposure

Time Exposure said:


> Just when I think I'm done with watches...
> This is my morning watch, and I've shared it here before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one to change watches during the day like some folks here. But I call this the morning watch because I expect a delivery later this morning. A Hamilton I have admired for a while now. I just couldn't get it off my mind. Then someone decided to sell theirs.
> My fault for cruising the sales forum.
> Stay tuned...


...and it has arrived.








...and may look familiar. Seems to be a favorite of many here. 
First impressions, literally minutes after setting/winding/wearing? 
HUGE. Like not just in the way 45mm should be, but because the size is emphasized by the narrow bezel. It is also very heavy, and seems far more thick than it need be. 
Very classy look, and will compliment the 3-days-a-week khaki pants at work. Might even sneak in on a jeans day. But not for shorts


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Congrats! I'm glad you bought that. I didn't have the funds, but was just contemplating stealing from the kitchen fund to take it off his hands. LOL
My wife thanks you!
Enjoy it. It's a beauty. I'll buy another some time. Only sold mine to fund our remodel.


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## futurepx

What model is this? I haven't seen that dial on a Hamilton before, it looks so much better than the current khaki field



Ra-Horakhty said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Roy Hobbs

my first


----------



## wedgehammer

Roy Hobbs said:


> my first
> View attachment 8325666


Is that Quartz? This is similar to one of the Singapore Armed Forces-issued Hamiltons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

Is that Quartz?

yes, quartz. There is a version with the Singapore Armed Forces emblem on the dial. The story I read stated they were given to service people after [X] years of service.

I like it; unusual field watch. No sapphire but 100m WR (screw down crowns) on entry level Hamilton. Bought from Ashford.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/le-singapore-army-hamilton-watch-tag-837983.html


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## merl

Ready for summer!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Made by Hamilton



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## RobPagNY




----------



## b55er

Pan Europ in Rome, Italy


----------



## delco714

b55er said:


> Pan Europ in Rome, Italy


Ciao Roma!!!


----------



## tinitini

A conversion from an Hamilton pocket watch


----------



## watchdaddy1

tinitini said:


> A conversion from an Hamilton pocket watch


the innards, dial ? How is there lugs. This is interesting. Can you elaborate

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## tinitini

I didn't do the job myself, but it was pretty straight-forward : Dial and movement (unitas 6498) where kept from the original watch, after clean-up. Case, crown and hands are from a modern chinese vendor.


----------



## Peternincompoop1

Kids stuff is washed and ready for tomorrow. Time to hit the sack before the 530am wake up.


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## 13713

Glad to see I am not the only one that has this watch.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## filthyj24

I need to go to sleep.









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8




----------



## rick.rg2

Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Wowbagger




----------



## mapotofu

Wearing my Hammy today.


----------



## Vance83

Just got it in the mail.


----------



## filthyj24

Vance83 said:


> Just got it in the mail.


Man, that's the first one I've seen on here other than mine! How are you liking it so far?









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vance83

filthyj24 said:


> Vance83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that's the first one I've seen on here other than mine! How are you liking it so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So far so good. It wears great on the wrist and I love the look of it on the nato.


----------



## Myrrhman

Here are my Hammys

















And they are very soon to be joined by this one :-!









Greetings,
Thomas b-)


----------



## ChiefWahoo

What model is that incoming, Thomas? I've never seen it before. I like! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilean

I bought Hamilton Pan-Europ (which is my favorite Hamilton model) and my friend couldn't wait to buy one for himself too.


----------



## CrazyCat

ChiefWahoo said:


> What model is that incoming, Thomas? I've never seen it before. I like!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I think it's a Worldtimer Chrono (quartz):
H76714135 - Khaki Aviation Worldtimer Chrono Quartz | Hamilton Watch


----------



## Myrrhman

ChiefWahoo said:


> What model is that incoming, Thomas? I've never seen it before. I like!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk





CrazyCat said:


> I think it's a Worldtimer Chrono (quartz):
> H76714135 - Khaki Aviation Worldtimer Chrono Quartz | Hamilton Watch


Yep, thats the one. It's not cheap for a quartz, but i REALLY want it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Wow. I thought it was a retired model. Hadn't seen it before. I might have to get that instead of another X-wind when it comes time to replace my old chrono. Thanks! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Just mounted the Ali Express "beauty" bracelet on my Khaki Aviation and I'm really digging it!!
I'm a strap guy, don't even know why I ordered this thing. Darn "saw a deal thread" did me in again lol. 
But it is nice enough for 13 clams!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat




----------



## ManuelTP

My first Hammy and first Swiss.










Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

ManuelTP said:


> My first Hammy and first Swiss.


Beautiful!

Asked for this exact model a couple of weeks ago, but the distributor here in Argentina confirmed it hasn't arrived yet...
Patience, patience...


----------



## WYATTSRIDE

Out and about in my 928.

I still haven't changed my watch rotation since I got this watch. I'm so happy with it!!


----------



## peatnick

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Pan Europ on Volmer mesh










Calibre H31 aka Valjoux 7750


----------



## lenameishme

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

First post dedicated to my favourite watch on custom strap.


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI1991




----------



## tygrysastyl

Good Morning everyone

Well this threat wasn't updated by me for some time. Here it is. Still my favourite. I have a black leather curved end strap as well as all brushed stainless steel cured bracelet for it. I'm planning to purchase a nice fabric NATO for warmer months for it.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## kplam

Pan Europ Chrono on Di-Modell Rallye


----------



## Peternincompoop1

Khaki aviation auto on black perlon


----------



## Myrrhman

@ChiefWahoo
It's here !!! (H76714135)









 ;-) :-!


----------



## Tommy70

I am going on holiday soon. Wasn't sure what watch to take but the pan just shouts summer so it's my pan that's going with me. Might even put the nato strap on. Then again never took a strap off in my life


----------



## Time Exposure

Tommy70 said:


> I am going on holiday soon. Wasn't sure what watch to take but the pan just shouts summer so it's my pan that's going with me. Might even put the nato strap on. Then again never took a strap off in my life


Not that we don't know what a pan looks like, but the thread title is "Let's SEE your Hamilton," not tell me about your Hamilton! (or, Where is da picture?)
Strap changes are easy with a good tool and masking tape. NATO is a great travel strap, and a great look on the pan. Go for it!


----------



## wwarren

Tommy70 said:


> I am going on holiday soon. Wasn't sure what watch to take but the pan just shouts summer so it's my pan that's going with me. Might even put the nato strap on. Then again never took a strap off in my life


Frying Pan, Bed Pan, Peter Pan... ?


----------



## kplam

Probably referring to Pan Europ 



wwarren said:


> Frying Pan, Bed Pan, Peter Pan... ?


----------



## Time Exposure

kplam said:


> Probably referring to Pan Europ


But...how can we be certain without photographic documentation?


----------



## SCD

Just put my Hamilton Flight Timer on a Hadley Roma mesh. I think I've finally found the right bracelet/strap for this little gem.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## giorgos mg

G.


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## Nasir Askar

My first Hamilton









Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

Nasir Askar said:


> My first Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


Model number and case size? love it


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Roy Hobbs

My second Hamilton and first automatic purchase. I've had it two weeks and enjoy it more and more. Khaki H70595523. Don't see it very often.


----------



## say76

New strap for my Hammy


----------



## kanwingshing

Hello all, my first Hamilton!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

My Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono Black.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*










Pan Europ Chrono Silver with two-piece nylon.


----------



## RobPagNY

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*









9304 Chrono


----------



## WatchHoliday

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## ChiefWahoo

The only one left I wear. Wish I hadn't flipped the Maestro.


----------



## TradeKraft

Jazzmaster


----------



## chptrk67

Hamilton H706150 Khaki Field Officer / ETA 2824-2 25 Jewel Automatic Movement


----------



## fastfras

38mm Khaki auto.


----------



## pook187

Khaki Aviation on a Crown & Buckle Foster strap.


----------



## ctzfan

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Been a while since I posted here and not sure whether I have posted this watch previously - Hammy Jazzmaster Lord Hamilton Auto Chronograph.




























Sent from my ASUS_Z00UD using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

So two WRUW threads now? OK. I'm old school.


----------



## Desert89

My newest purchase, a Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Day Date. Just out of the box!


----------



## Luckydawg003

Just got my first Hamilton, yesterday. Liking it so far.


----------



## Weisoseis

New shoes day, Louisiana aligator.










Time is an invention...


----------



## JonS1967

Weisoseis said:


> New shoes day, Louisiana aligator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is an invention...


Beautiful! Which model is this?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Weisoseis

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful! Which model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you, it's a Mount Vernon.

Time is an invention...


----------



## Drudge




----------



## ridley

Got out this nearly five years ago, for my 25th wedding anniversary.

Cheers


----------



## Wonga

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

A family photo



Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Weisoseis said:


> Thank you, it's a Mount Vernon.
> 
> Time is an invention...


I really like this model. Is it discontinued? I can't seem to find it on Hamilton's website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weisoseis

JonS1967 said:


> I really like this model. Is it discontinued? I can't seem to find it on Hamilton's website.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it's been discontinued since 2007.

Time is an invention...


----------



## JonS1967

Weisoseis said:


> Yes, it's been discontinued since 2007.
> 
> Time is an invention...


Oh wow. It's been quite a while. What a shame. It doesn't seem like Hamilton has any rectangular watches in their current line. So sad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weisoseis

JonS1967 said:


> Oh wow. It's been quite a while. What a shame. It doesn't seem like Hamilton has any rectangular watches in their current line. So sad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the others would be the Jazzmaster, and a smaller boulton. I don't know if they are both in production though.

Time is an invention...


----------



## JonS1967

Weisoseis said:


> Yeah, the others would be the Jazzmaster, and a smaller boulton. I don't know if they are both in production though.
> 
> Time is an invention...


Thank you for the great information!

I always liked the Boulton but it's a little small for my taste and I prefer mechanical (I believe the Boulton is Quartz).

I'll have to look more closely at the Jazzmaster line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## ChiefWahoo

JonS1967 said:


> Oh wow. It's been quite a while. What a shame. It doesn't seem like Hamilton has any rectangular watches in their current line. So sad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


<Ahem. . .cough> I could get you into a nice square Hamilton. . . ;-)


----------



## Davemcc

Well, there's the Square,










and the Trent that's square.


----------



## ConfusedOne

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical


----------



## mousekar75

ConfusedOne said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical
> View attachment 8743930


Been considering this watch. Any downsides that you've found?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee

Day-glo nato...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## therion




----------



## ConfusedOne

mousekar75 said:


> Been considering this watch. Any downsides that you've found?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strap it comes on is not my favorite.
On certain people it can appear too small for a 38mm watch.
My wrist is approx. 7''.
It is a hand wind only model so do not over wind it.
Other than that it is a very good watch and one of the best values on the watch market.


----------



## mousekar75

ConfusedOne said:


> Strap it comes on is not my favorite.
> On certain people it can appear too small for a 38mm watch.
> My wrist is approx. 7''.
> It is a hand wind only model so do not over wind it.
> Other than that it is a very good watch and one of the best values on the watch market.


Thank you, that's exactly what I was looking for!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanwingshing

Had enough of the original strap...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## whywhysee

That_Turtle said:


>


Like that strap! Source?

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr_ranger

whywhysee said:


> Like that strap! Source?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Second that!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Reminds me of Suigeneric but I don't see that pattern. 
http://www.suigeneric.com/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle

It appears to be discontinied, but it was purchased from...

http://www.suigeneric.com/



whywhysee said:


> Like that strap! Source?


----------



## whywhysee

That_Turtle said:


> It appears to be discontinied, but it was purchased from...
> 
> http://www.suigeneric.com/


Nice straps! - hadn't seen these before - thx.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Butter




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Beautiful shots lately! Makes me wish I still had a few Hammys I've lost lately. Need someone to buy my square so I can buy some more. LOL I only have two Viewmatics right now and I don't need to wear anything dressy in the summer, so they're hiding in the drawer. I'm actually re-reading this thread for some new ideas. Keep up the great photos! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Hamilton khaki field 42mm 

Very nice watch!


----------



## imalchg1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## fastfras

Aviation in 38mm and Khaki field 38mm white dial / automatic.


----------



## kplam




----------



## Wunderbro

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*










Hamilton X Wind
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Another shot I just took...









Hamilton X Wind
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*









I was planning on buying another Maestro, but I wore my 44 Viewmatic today and it felt big. Think I'll stick with this and look for a 42 auto chrono next spring. . .


----------



## Relo60

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Finally a Hamilton I can call my own. My latest arrival Khaki King H64455533.


----------



## Houls




----------



## Robotaz

^^^ For some reason I just love that watch. Always have.


----------



## dsbe90

Here's my Spirit of Liberty!


----------



## nom28

Just picked this H21 chrono on eBay. There were some marks on the dial but its actually not very noticeable in normal conditions. Really happy with this one!


----------



## Houls

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ For some reason I just love that watch. Always have.


It looks like they designed that James Bond Nato with this watch in mind. It's a perfect match.


----------



## Drumguy

New shoes for the Khaki Field mechanical courtesy of Lew & Huey.


----------



## Hamiltonforreal

These could be yours!


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all

This one on a strap.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## kingcobbler

New bracelet for the Pan Europ Chrono.


----------



## merl

Yep, the vollmer is great.
Here was mine:









The chrono was sold but I kept the Vollmer because I have the LE incoming


----------



## Myrrhman

Group photo ... !!


----------



## kingcobbler

merl said:


> Yep, the vollmer is great.
> Here was mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chrono was sold but I kept the Vollmer because I have the LE incoming


Lucky you! Really enjoying the Vollmer.


----------



## jholmgren

Thanks to another WUS member, I just received my very first Hamilton! It's a Jazzmaster Traveler GMT II and I'm really digging it.
Jim


----------



## merl

kingcobbler said:


> Lucky you! Really enjoying the Vollmer.


And the LE arrived...


----------



## RobPagNY




----------



## ChiefWahoo

merl said:


> And the LE arrived...


Well. . .damn. There goes my TV fund.


----------



## Robotaz

ChiefWahoo said:


> Well. . .damn. There goes my TV fund.


I flipped a few and reined in my watch spending for a TV and AV setup. Best decision I've made in a long time.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## w4tchnut

Khaki Aviation on bracelet, for now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanallard

Most recent purchase - 1950s Bradford.


----------



## kingcobbler

merl said:


> kingcobbler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you! Really enjoying the Vollmer.
> 
> 
> 
> And the LE arrived...
Click to expand...

Looks pantastic.


----------



## kplam

Man, the blue LE is so nice!

Do these mesh bracelets at a lot of weight to the already heavy Pan Europ?


----------



## merl

Thanks! The mesh doesn't add much weight.


----------



## merl




----------



## doggbiter

My latest acquisition. I think I'll keep it.


----------



## kevtherev

Just picked up my first Hamilton, a Jazzmaster Chrono Auto. Beautiful, beautiful watch! My wife is usually pretty indifferent toward my watches, but she really likes this one!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I'm glad you like it! It won't be your last. ;-)


----------



## Cameron Griffith

I have a Khaki Mechanical and it keeps excellent time, it's very slim, and i love the relatively big crown. 

Its an excellent watch for causal-wear, but for me its kind of hard to dress up.


----------



## m0rt

I took a quick photo of my watch while taking care of my toddler today. Lucky shot.


----------



## merl

Nice black one!
Today a sunny day while on vacation in Germany.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Just got my first Hamilton today.


----------



## jconli1

The one that got away... and amazingly, came back.

My first mechanical watch... this design jumped out at me from the beginning. Kind of a field watch, kind of a compressor, kind of a GMT... couldn't put my finger on exactly what it was, but it just had everything I was looking for. 10 years later, I still think it is very hard to beat.

Usually keep it on fabric, but recently picked up this Colareb and it really woke it up.

In my best attempt at the "Hublot on a Ferrari" instagram meme, how about a more reasonable "Hamilton on a Fiat?"


----------



## tygrysastyl

jconli1 said:


> The one that got away... and amazingly, came back.
> 
> My first mechanical watch... this design jumped out at me from the beginning. Kind of a field watch, kind of a compressor, kind of a GMT... couldn't put my finger on exactly what it was, but it just had everything I was looking for. 10 years later, I still think it is very hard to beat.
> 
> Usually keep it on fabric, but recently picked up this Colareb and it really woke it up.
> 
> In my best attempt at the "Hublot on a Ferrari" instagram meme, how about a more reasonable "Hamilton on a Fiat?"
> 
> View attachment 9071322


Hi

Got the same one. One of top 3 favourite watches in my collection. Strap looks great.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Relo60

Finally a Hamilton Khaki King of my own and my latest acquisition. Love it.


----------



## Butter

After regretfully having to return my non-chrono, I just couldn't deal with not having a Pan Europ. So why not upgrade? I also added a deployant clasp.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Strap change yesterday.


----------



## numbernine

Keeping things nice and simple today.


----------



## Di3gors

Mi Pan on canvas









Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stylus

This baby... :-!


----------



## ledr

Used to have more but now it is just these three:

photo hosting sites


----------



## podunkeric

Juuust put it on the black Nato to see how I like it. Think I'll keep it on for a while. Thoughts?









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Here's the Base Jump chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## RobPagNY

................soon to be a family of 5.


----------



## stevomcgee

X-Wind back in the stable.


----------



## CheeseyPoofs McNut




----------



## dsquared24

Khaki field on green cordura









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

Instagram @ houls61


----------



## Fifedom

My new Hamilton with a Norween Leather strap I just got from "Of the Monks Leather Company."


----------



## RoadWarrior

*Pan Europ*

Hamilton on Hirsch Performance Sailcloth


----------



## Maddog1970

Got my ETO today....love it......solid watch on a great bracelet......wasn't prepared for the pin and collar when I resized the bracelet, but years of Seiko practice saved me!....talking of Seiko, they should take a page from the Hamilton book for bracelets - the engineer style on the ETO is beautiful piece.....


----------



## heboil

Briefly owned this in Champagne, but it just didn't do it for me. I know people talk about the date window, but truthfully, it is hidden where it is and I am fine with it. This replaces a Precista PRS-5 that I had and loved, but it kept having mechanical issues until I had it replaced. I bought this on the steel (which looks good), but it screams to be on a NATO. It just feels right on my wrist.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## DougG

Added a new Hamilton Jazzmaster Day Date Auto to my collection this week - love it. Just gorgeous.


----------



## RightYouAreKen

I haven't been wearing my Khaki 42 very often lately, so decided to throw a new NATO on it to see if it might increase it's place in my rotation. I think it really suits the watch!


----------



## Maddog1970

Me again, with an action shot of my ETO....


----------



## Drudge




----------



## RobPagNY

and the newest edition to the family....................


----------



## CrazyCat

RobPagNY said:


> and the newest edition to the family....................


Beautiful!

The blue dial chrono-matic is still my favourite, though.

Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## prateeko

ledr said:


> Used to have more but now it is just these three:


That red strap on the X-Wind is fantastic! Where is it from?


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki King


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## .Mad Hatter.

My last few strap choices









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

Seems very versatile with a wide range of straps!


----------



## kplam




----------



## Maddog1970

My Khaki ETO...waiting on my Jazzmaster Chrono...


----------



## merl




----------



## w4tchnut

Ashford has this one for $298 right now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

w4tchnut said:


> Ashford has this one for $298 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish...


----------



## w4tchnut

Time Exposure said:


> I wish...


Your wish just came true. 
Use the coupon code below. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

New-to-me khaki auto silver. Holding on to summer thoughts with the perlon with the overnight lows dipping into the 50's now 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Got this one used, but in mint condition: this brand gives you so much value for the price... I love it!


----------



## Thunder1

To work today..


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney

My Happy Hammy Family.....still wish I could've snapped up a Pan Chrono when they were still around, but not complaining since I've become quite attached to the simplicity of the version I have. The Maestro is a strap swap to a Hirsch alligator with deployment clasp. 

Happy Hamming Everyone!


----------



## Maddog1970

Jazzmaster Chrono arrived today....really impressed....quality is amazing, case and dial beautiful...love the blue hands for the sub dials and main Chrono hand.....dial is grey/black depending on the light, and reads really well.....strap could double as a roof support, with zero flex....so that is off, replaced by a nice Hadley Roma while I wait on a couple of straps I ordered.....feel a lighter strap will work better, although this one is an improvement over the factory one!




















I am a lefty, but find the Chrono button placement works just fine!........will update new pics when the new straps arrive.


----------



## DRJacobson

Longtime reader of WUS, but finally actually went ahead and signed up. Thought I'd kick things off with a first post of my new Hamilton Khaki Field Quartz 38mm


----------



## Full of Days

hamiltons keep growing on me


----------



## CheeseyPoofs McNut

^^ - Very nice! But I'm a little partial I suppose...


----------



## Maddog1970

Playing around with some older straps while I wait for a couple of new ones to arrive.....really like this combo!


----------



## Thunder1

Wore this old Hammy to work today..


----------



## Peternincompoop1

Happy Friday


----------



## evancamp13

Maddog1970 said:


> Playing around with some older straps while I wait for a couple of new ones to arrive.....really like this combo!
> 
> View attachment 9283394
> View attachment 9283402
> View attachment 9283410


Very nice combo! I chose the Jazzmaster for my first Hamilton, received it on Wednesday and I love it!


----------



## Maddog1970

evancamp13 said:


> Very nice combo! I chose the Jazzmaster for my first Hamilton, received it on Wednesday and I love it!


I have a Khaki ETO, but this was 1st auto hammy......just love the way the rotor winds up, the satisfying click of the Chrono buttons, blue of the Chrono second hand and sundials.....I really hate to use the word, but this is one very pretty watch!.....even love the funky date window!....was determined that this would scratch my itch for an X-wind, but it actually made it worse!


----------



## Timely decision

*Bathroom at work seemed
like a great spot
for a black n white*​


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Maddog1970 said:


> I have a Khaki ETO, but this was 1st auto hammy......just love the way the rotor winds up, the satisfying click of the Chrono buttons, blue of the Chrono second hand and sundials.....I really hate to use the word, but this is one very pretty watch!.....even love the funky date window!....was determined that this would scratch my itch for an X-wind, but it actually made it worse!


Your pictures make me want both another X-wind AND another JM chrono. Sadly I sold all my chronos. Left with very boring collection until I can recover from the new kitchen. Hoping to add a X-copter and JM chrono next year. Until then I'll live vicariously through all of you!


----------



## Maddog1970

ChiefWahoo said:


> Your pictures make me want both another X-wind AND another JM chrono. Sadly I sold all my chronos. Left with very boring collection until I can recover from the new kitchen. Hoping to add a X-copter and JM chrono next year. Until then I'll live vicariously through all of you!


Well........then you'll be happy to know I have an X-wind on the way.......found a great deal on the black/gold version, and couldn't help myself.....not to everyone's taste, but I have a thing for PVD/black watches, as you can see from my sig - I have 6 (or 7 if you include the SUN023).......I have culled a lot of watches lately, trying desperately to get down to 10....but all that ultimately did was give me the funds to go Grail shopping!....now my paypal balance is sitting at $0, so they may be it for a while for me to!
i will post a pic of my Xwind when it shows up!


----------



## maki23

Sent from my mobile phone with Tapatalk


----------



## Flatspotter

Got this Ventura a couple of days ago. Love it!


----------



## B.Boston

Khaki field auto 38 - silver. I think this looks great in every strap I've tried and the bracelet too. My main workday watch right now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CheeseyPoofs McNut

B.Boston said:


> Khaki field auto 38 - silver. I think this looks great in every strap I've tried and the bracelet too. My main workday watch right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classy! Perfect fit for your wrist.


----------



## Dan byers

*Quarz chronograph.*


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: Quarz chronograph.*

My X-wind showed up today, and very impressed......got the gold/black version (not to everyone's taste, I know), but love the carbon dial, full size 6 and 12, plus a big fan of pvd bezels....the OE strap is actually really nice, considering how stiff the one in my Jazzmaster is, and may actually use it in rotation....have it on brown leather with a gold tang right now, and may try it on. PVD endmill tomorrow....pics below:


----------



## w4tchnut

@maddog that is a beauty
It's been on my list forever, never seem to find a timely deal. 
Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman

My first Hamilton


----------



## Maddog1970

Honestly wasn't sure about this combo, but really growing on me.....PVD oyster:


----------



## GT1-Reach

*Re: Quarz chronograph.*

That is a great Watch and a great Colour Combination!


----------



## prateeko

I cannot stop looking at this on my wrist. It's so great on a simple Crown & Buckle Red Nato. Makes me want Perlon...


----------



## B.Boston

Loving the silver face with the black and grey bond.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes

Just picked this up last week. I have it in a Clover Strap now though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Still on a PVD oyster.....have to confess that I bought a rose gold SS Hadley Roma bracelet of eBay last night...am hoping it looks good, but do fear a 70's flash back!.....pics to follow when it arrives!


----------



## Vdub




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Stunning macros, Vdub!


----------



## Maddog1970

JAzzmaster Chrono on a tan leather strap...


----------



## Robotaz

Maddog1970 said:


> Still on a PVD oyster.....have to confess that I bought a rose gold SS Hadley Roma bracelet of eBay last night...am hoping it looks good, but do fear a 70's flash back!.....pics to follow when it arrives!
> View attachment 9387226


Not that you asked for my opinion, but I think that factory strap is really slick. I don't know how you can beat it. Personally, I'd buy a backup from Hamilton and never look back.

But, that watch invites so many interpretations. I think whether you love the watch or not, one has to admit that it's one of Hamilton's heavy hitters from this era and kind of grows on a person as time goes on. I like those more than I did when they came out.


----------



## CrazyCat

Got this one used, in mint condition. Came with the stock bracelet, which, although nice and sturdy, didn't speak to me at all in this watch.

But after switching to a dark chocolate, "old leather" styled strap, made me smile.

The contrast between the dark hour markers / hands and the sunburst/circular mix from the dial, looks terrific IMO:









Hope you like it. Enjoy your sunday, folks!!!


----------



## Maddog1970

Robotaz said:


> Not that you asked for my opinion, but I think that factory strap is really slick. I don't know how you can beat it. Personally, I'd buy a backup from Hamilton and never look back.
> 
> But, that watch invites so many interpretations. I think whether you love the watch or not, one has to admit that it's one of Hamilton's heavy hitters from this era and kind of grows on a person as time goes on. I like those more than I did when they came out.


I agree, the factory strap is really nice, probably one of the best OE bands out there.
when I first started into my X-wind hunt, I never even considered this version, I as all about the silver dial with silver bezel version, the "standard".
Then I saw a YouTube video on this one and was smitten.....love the dial, the bezel and case, the black subdials, that you see the hour and minute hands as they cross the subdial!
really great watch, from a really great brand!


----------



## DougG

Jazzmaster Day Date Auto this afternoon. :-!


----------



## m0rt

When the wife is wearing her Michael Kors, I'm wearing mine... errm, my Pilot Pioneer.


----------



## delco714

m0rt said:


> When the wife is wearing her Michael Kors, I'm wearing mine... errm, my Pilot Pioneer.


love it


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Definitely need to wear this more:


----------



## CrazyCat

wiseMenofGotham said:


> Definitely need to wear this more


^^^^^ Of course you do: pure class!


----------



## prateeko

So I got a tiny scuff on a lug of my X-Wind (bottom left facing up) on the brushed steel part. Got me wondering, to keep it looking this new do you guys go to a jeweler or brush it up yourself?


----------



## joep2k

My 38mm intra matic, works for my wrist size.


----------



## Maddog1970

New blue strap for my Jazzmaster....


----------



## ChiefWahoo

prateeko said:


> So I got a tiny scuff on a lug of my X-Wind (bottom left facing up) on the brushed steel part. Got me wondering, to keep it looking this new do you guys go to a jeweler or brush it up yourself?


Depends how nice you want it to look. Since the whole thing is brushed, I've had someone brush out scratches with a scouring pad before selling me the watch. I never noticed the difference.


----------



## Peternincompoop1

Lume!


----------



## JonS1967

DougG said:


> Jazzmaster Day Date Auto this afternoon. :-!


I usually don't care for day/date complications but this watch does it right! What a beautifully designed and executed dial. Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

joep2k said:


> My 38mm intra matic, works for my wrist size.


Pure class! The 38 mm version looks fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko

ChiefWahoo said:


> Depends how nice you want it to look. Since the whole thing is brushed, I've had someone brush out scratches with a scouring pad before selling me the watch. I never noticed the difference.


By someone do you mean a jeweler or an individual seller? I'm good with my hands but never done anything like this before so I'd almost prefer a pro but the scuff at the bottom part of the lower right lug is tiny and not really noticeable in daily use so I'm fine doing some research and finding the best option (figure there are plenty of options in and around NYC also).


----------



## HerrNano




----------



## Maddog1970

Still trying out strap options on my X-wind....cat approves of this combo:


----------



## pl39g

White dial Hamilton watches are so nice. That watch you have is nice



m0rt said:


> When the wife is wearing her Michael Kors, I'm wearing mine... errm, my Pilot Pioneer.


----------



## prateeko

Maddog1970 said:


> New blue strap for my Jazzmaster....
> 
> View attachment 9409410


Good golly that's gorgeous. Where did you get it/who makes it? That would look fantastic on my X-Wind


----------



## srg555

Hamilton design was what attracted me to watches in the first place. I think they're classical and timeless. Finally got my first one and I can see it taking over my wrist for some time.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

prateeko said:


> By someone do you mean a jeweler or an individual seller? I'm good with my hands but never done anything like this before so I'd almost prefer a pro but the scuff at the bottom part of the lower right lug is tiny and not really noticeable in daily use so I'm fine doing some research and finding the best option (figure there are plenty of options in and around NYC also).


I mean a member here who was selling me the watch.


----------



## Maddog1970

prateeko said:


> Good golly that's gorgeous. Where did you get it/who makes it? That would look fantastic on my X-Wind


Thanks, and it's a great strap...from trusty old Amazon - 
Hadley-Roma Men's MSM739RF 220 22mm Blue Genuine 'Lorica' Leather.....$15 CAN I think...


----------



## IPwatch

Almost Murph's watch from Interstellar


----------



## Judge1

Just got my first Hamilton, what a beauty!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Maddog1970

Just got my new Hadley Roma Rose gold bracelet to accent my Rose gold XWind......is it just me, or can I hear circa 1979 disco Abba tunes playing?...love it!


----------



## jatco

..Lovin' some of those Hamiltons...


----------



## B.Boston

I have a hard time not wearing this! It's very versatile. Looks great on the bracelet, leather, or NATO/perlon. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

B.Boston said:


> I have a hard time not wearing this! It's very versatile. Looks great on the bracelet, leather, or NATO/perlon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic strap! Can I ask where you bought it?


----------



## B.Boston

ChiefWahoo said:


> Fantastic strap! Can I ask where you bought it?


Of course! It's from Clockwork Synergy. It's one of the dapper leather bands. It has the quick change springbars. They sell them with traditional pins too. The one in the photo is the light brown worn color. I also have a darker brown and suede one. They're very comfortable right out the box. Here's another photo that shows some more of the color.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Thanks! They offer some beautiful and affordable straps. Unfortunately, none seem available in extra long. :-/


----------



## Thunder1

For work..


----------



## Louie777

Hammy time!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

DJ Jazzy Chief in da house


----------



## Weisoseis

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*









Went to the AD for one thing, and came out with another... The price was outstandingly irresistible, and now my dressy slot is filled with an American classic. The Valiant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Got this one used.
Refinished the case during the weekend, and put a strap on it:








Refinished the bracelet yesterday, but I'll just wait a couple of days as the strap looks good IMO.
I'll try the bracelet maybe during the weekend:








In the meantime, I'm enjoying it as it is:








Cheers!


----------



## nordwulf

Joining the club with my first Hamilton!


----------



## Maddog1970

Back on tan leather today.....


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne

This bond NATO strap compliments the watch very well.


----------



## m0rt




----------



## ChiefWahoo

I'm so jealous. I'm down to one Hammy that's a dress watch and one on the sales block. I can't buy any others until the Lord Hamilton sells. :-/
I need a casual Hammy again.


----------



## RobPagNY

my newest addition to the Hamilton family......4906 chronograph


----------



## krisrsolebury

Khaki King


----------



## Tennieman

Hi All! Please check out my brand new Hamilton Below Zero.


----------



## Tennieman

This may be my next Hamilton!


----------



## CrazyCat

Switched to the stock bracelet yesterday:


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

I recently got this bracelet to try out on a few 20mm watches. Do you think it looks good on the Khaki Field or do you think the gap is too large with a straight end bracelet?


----------



## chrisduncan72

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## evancamp13

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Now that I can post photos!

Jazzmaster Auto Chrono. First Hamilton in the stable



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

My Xwind back on the factory wheels!


----------



## fastfras

My latest Hammy... 38mm Khaki Aviation in black. Liked the Ivory version so much i decided a black dial wouldn't hurt.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



evancamp13 said:


> Now that I can post photos!
> 
> Jazzmaster Auto Chrono. First Hamilton in the stable
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Beautiful! That's the model I wanted but couldn't find one used, so I bought a grey KonTiki chrono instead. If you want to switch, let me know. ;-)


----------



## Thunder1

For work today..


----------



## GUTuna

This had belonged to my Great Uncle and was in a box for 30 years or more. Oddly it is a Pacer case with a Ventura dial and had a Ventura 14k gold caseback. I recently had it restored.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

Why not? It was a great shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

GUTuna said:


> This had belonged to my Great Uncle and was in a box for 30 years or more. Oddly it is a Pacer case with a Ventura dial and had a Ventura 14k gold caseback. I recently had it restored.
> 
> View attachment 9573394


Stunning watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

Khaki Chronograph H31




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## tinitini




----------



## classalex

Here's my new friend,H78615335,i get a sale,and i paid for 460£...I love it,the rubber belt is so comfy....Hopefully it's gonna be ok in time,otherwise i have to order a similar one..


----------



## R.A.D.

I have been the VERY happy owner of this hamilton for months now and i realized i never posted it in the hamilton forum!, so here it is mine, more than impressed with the quality and love to wear it.


----------



## Osteoman

R.A.D. said:


> I have been the VERY happy owner of this hamilton for months now and i realized i never posted it in the hamilton forum!, so here it is mine, more than impressed with the quality and love to wear it.


I don't remember this one! What Hamilton is this? That looks great!


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## R.A.D.

Osteoman said:


> I don't remember this one! What Hamilton is this? That looks great!


Thanks, its the Hamilton Seaview GMT. Its a somewhat obscure model of the seaview line, there are always few available and they dissapear for long periods of time, maybe the unusual dial design is a bit polarizing (love it or hate it) but i really love it, in part because of that. It keeps the classy elements of the jazzmaster (markers, case, hands) and adds a very unique touch on the dial. Plus it has an eta 2893 which makes it very thin and of course its a great movement. Mine came with the bracelet, the one with the "H" center links which is super comfortable but its too shiny for my style.


----------



## R.A.D.

Sorry double post


----------



## dsquared24

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Officer 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



R.A.D. said:


> Thanks, its the Hamilton Seaview GMT. Its a somewhat obscure model of the seaview line, there are always few available and they dissapear for long periods of time, maybe the unusual dial design is a bit polarizing (love it or hate it) but i really love it, in part because of that. It keeps the classy elements of the jazzmaster (markers, case, hands) and adds a very unique touch on the dial. Plus it has an eta 2893 which makes it very thin and of course its a great movement. Mine came with the bracelet, the one with the "H" center links which is super comfortable but its too shiny for my style.


Thanks R.A.D

This one is going on the to buy list. Very nice. 
Wear in good health.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi

So newest addition to my watch collection and second Hamilton.





































Was bought on eBay. Watch itself is in as new condition. No original strap bit came with black crock and black leather NATO.

Very happy with purchase.

Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Sorry to ask, but wasn't this one a fake? That rotor doesn't seem to be right...


----------



## tygrysastyl

CrazyCat said:


> Sorry to ask, but wasn't this one a fake? That rotor doesn't seem to be right...


No this one is original. I have Hamilton GMT from official dealer and rotor is exactly the same. Normally fakes have lack the fork around screw to regulate the watch (shock absorption). Rotors differ.

Check out this thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/rea...fake-1106266-2.html#/topics/1106266?_k=ua2zsn

But you're right. This model is faked very often. I fell for it earlier but got my money back.

Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Cool watch and cufflinks too!


----------



## tygrysastyl

Rice and Gravy said:


> Cool watch and cufflinks too!


Thanks Sir!

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Xwind on black denim strapsco....


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Looks great. Mine arrives tomorrow! I've had my eye on one of these for quite some time. I'm super excited to get it.

What are your impressions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

JonS1967 said:


> Looks great. Mine arrives tomorrow! I've had my eye on one of these for quite some time. I'm super excited to get it.
> 
> What are your impressions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a pretty solid and well made watch! I am definitly happy with it. At 45mm it is the biggest watch that I own as well. I think for the size and weight it is really comfortable to wear.

The stock strap is, well, okay. I guess that's normal in this price bracket. I am still searching for a better strap.

I think you will like it! Let us know your impression.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## JonS1967

motzbueddel said:


> It is a pretty solid and well made watch! I am definitly happy with it. At 45mm it is the biggest watch that I own as well. I think for the size and weight it is really comfortable to wear.
> 
> The stock strap is, well, okay. I guess that's normal in this price bracket. I am still searching for a better strap.
> 
> I think you will like it! Let us know your impression.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steffen


Thanks for your feedback Steffen! I have a 44 mm Panerai and I'm very curious how it will feel compared to that. In general I've gone back to preferring 42 and even 40 mm watches but I've read in several places that the Pan Europ wears a bit smaller than its size might suggest.

I'm also wondering how I'm going to like the strap. I wish it had a deployant clasp and will probably source one. I'd like to find a Hamilton deployant if there's one available.

I'm super excited for its arrival. I'll post when it arrives.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

JonS1967 said:


> I wish it had a deployant clasp and will probably source one. I'd like to find a Hamilton deployant if there's one available.
> 
> Cheers,Jon.


Hi buddy. Hamilton certainly have them coz my Jazzy GMT came with one. Not sure is you can buy them on their lonesome tho?

Ita


----------



## Butter

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks for your feedback Steffen! I have a 44 mm Panerai and I'm very curious how it will feel compared to that. In general I've gone back to preferring 42 and even 40 mm watches but I've read in several places that the Pan Europ wears a bit smaller than its size might suggest.
> 
> I'm also wondering how I'm going to like the strap. I wish it had a deployant clasp and will probably source one. I'd like to find a Hamilton deployant if there's one available.
> 
> I'm super excited for its arrival. I'll post when it arrives.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Pan Europ does seem to wear a little smaller for me due to the short lugs, but it definitely has some heft to it!

Part number #H640000152 is a 20mm OEM Hamilton clasp that will work with this watch. You can order it directly from Hamilton (email [email protected] for more information, but they will make you order over the phone - (201) 271-4600 or Toll Free: 1-877-839-5224 option #2) for $32 + tax + shipping, or there are some 3rd party sellers on eBay/elsewhere if you look around, or you should be able to order through a local AD if you have one in your area.

My warnings with ordering from Hamilton directly are that the shipping was outrageous (it came in a bubble mailer and wasn't even next day/2 day shipping for $15) and they did not supply a friction pin to install the clasp. I had to have a local jeweler put it on for me, as they only shipped it with spring bars that wouldn't fit through the center.

I am happy with the end result though! The strap is still a little stiff, but the quality is good. I rotate between the stock strap with this clasp and a mesh bracelet. I posted a couple photos earlier in this thread, but I'll post a few more of the clasp later today.


----------



## Butter

Here are a few photos of the clasp I mentioned earlier. In the second photo where it attaches to the strap, the middle prong has a smaller hole than the outsides so the spring bar provided would not work to attach it.


----------



## JonS1967

Butter said:


> The Pan Europ does seem to wear a little smaller for me due to the short lugs, but it definitely has some heft to it!
> 
> Part number #H640000152 is a 20mm OEM Hamilton clasp that will work with this watch. You can order it directly from Hamilton (email [email protected] for more information, but they will make you order over the phone - (201) 271-4600 or Toll Free: 1-877-839-5224 option #2) for $32 + tax + shipping, or there are some 3rd party sellers on eBay/elsewhere if you look around, or you should be able to order through a local AD if you have one in your area.
> 
> My warnings with ordering from Hamilton directly are that the shipping was outrageous (it came in a bubble mailer and wasn't even next day/2 day shipping for $15) and they did not supply a friction pin to install the clasp. I had to have a local jeweler put it on for me, as they only shipped it with spring bars that wouldn't fit through the center.
> 
> I am happy with the end result though! The strap is still a little stiff, but the quality is good. I rotate between the stock strap with this clasp and a mesh bracelet. I posted a couple photos earlier in this thread, but I'll post a few more of the clasp later today.


Thanks, Butter! This is really great information! I really appreciate your post. I think I'll take you up on your advice and find a local AD to help me out.



Butter said:


> Here are a few photos of the clasp I mentioned earlier. In the second photo where it attaches to the strap, the middle prong has a smaller hole than the outsides so the spring bar provided would not work to attach it.
> 
> View attachment 9636626
> 
> 
> View attachment 9636634
> 
> 
> View attachment 9636642
> 
> 
> View attachment 9636650
> 
> 
> View attachment 9636666


That's a nice looking clasp! Very nice! Thanks for posting these shots. I wonder why Hamilton doesn't include the correct part to mount it? I really appreciate the heads up!

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

My "new" 38mm Khaki Field. I really like it and I think this rounds out my meager collection for awhile. I have an assortment of strap options for all my automatics, so it makes them all pretty versatile. I never really wear the quartzes, they are more sentimental really, and the G-shock does everything else.


----------



## B.Boston

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks, Butter! This is really great information! I really appreciate your post. I think I'll take you up on your advice and find a local AD to help me out.
> 
> That's a nice looking clasp! Very nice! Thanks for posting these shots. I wonder why Hamilton doesn't include the correct part to mount it? I really appreciate the heads up!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I ordered the butterfly deployant from Hamilton's parts group I received everything needed to properly attach it. The buckle side used a screw in pin to hold it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

B.Boston said:


> When I ordered the butterfly deployant from Hamilton's parts group I received everything needed to properly attach it. The buckle side used a screw in pin to hold it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the way my Panerai deployant works too. It makes sense they'd include the special screws.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raustin33

I've been wearing this Khaki Officer Mechanical 40mm H69519133 (album of more shots of this one) for about five months now.

I bought this just prior to my son being born, and wore it during his birth. It's not a flashy & expensive heirloom piece, but it'll always be in my collection. I have a larger wrist, so the 40mm version of this worked better than the 38mm on me.


----------



## JonS1967

So my watch arrived today but sadly it must go back. The box hinges were broken (no great but not a deal killer), but the Chrono hand won't reset to zero. I know this will drive me nuts so it's going to have to go back. Very sad but I'm sure it will get resolved.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Pair of Hammys...


----------



## JonS1967

fastfras said:


> Pair of Hammys...


Nice pair! I know it's a bit off-topic, but what year is the 911 in your avatar? I have a burgundy 1970 911.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

B.Boston said:


> When I ordered the butterfly deployant from Hamilton's parts group I received everything needed to properly attach it. The buckle side used a screw in pin to hold it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought mine off another member and it also came with a screw bar. Unfortunately the screw worked itself loose and I'm left with a $30 piece of nice scrap metal. 
If you buy one, add some thread lock!


----------



## watchmego3000

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks for your feedback Steffen! I have a 44 mm Panerai and I'm very curious how it will feel compared to that. In general I've gone back to preferring 42 and even 40 mm watches but I've read in several places that the Pan Europ wears a bit smaller than its size might suggest.
> 
> I'm also wondering how I'm going to like the strap. I wish it had a deployant clasp and will probably source one. I'd like to find a Hamilton deployant if there's one available.
> 
> I'm super excited for its arrival. I'll post when it arrives.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Hamilton deployant is OK, there are better quality aftermarket examples available for similar or minimally higher price points. Let me know if you'd like a link. I've had very good luck with aftermarket deployants, the trade-off being you do have to let go of the signed clasp.


----------



## JonS1967

daschlag said:


> The Hamilton deployant is OK, there are better quality aftermarket examples available for similar or minimally higher price points. Let me know if you'd like a link. I've had very good luck with aftermarket deployants, the trade-off being you do have to let go of the signed clasp.


I'd love to have a link! It's always good to have options. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

JonS1967 said:


> Nice pair! I know it's a bit off-topic, but what year is the 911 in your avatar? I have a burgundy 1970 911.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a 1981SC Euro with more HP (204 vs 180) and A/C delete. 46,000miles from new.

I love the narrow bodied cars, still miss my '67S, now that car was a little tail happy!


----------



## JonS1967

fastfras said:


> It's a 1981SC Euro with more HP (204 vs 180) and A/C delete. 46,000miles from new.
> 
> I love the narrow bodied cars, still miss my '67S, now that car was a little tail happy!


That era SC is a phenomenal car. I've always loved that model.

Wow! You had a 67S! Amazing! I've had my 1970 for 20 years. It's been a great car.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butter

B.Boston said:


> When I ordered the butterfly deployant from Hamilton's parts group I received everything needed to properly attach it. The buckle side used a screw in pin to hold it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine only came with a standard spring bar which would not fit through the middle of the buckle. I even contacted customer service about it (and the expensive shipping) and they didn't even acknowledge that it was missing a part. I sent another email about it but it was never returned. I already had it mounted by my local jeweler at that point because I'm impatient, but it would have been nice to have the part in case I did want to sell the clasp.


----------



## watchmego3000

JonS1967 said:


> I'd love to have a link! It's always good to have options.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I looked everywhere online for one I bought at my local shop a couple of years ago, no luck. Pics below - paid $50 iirc, just a little better than the Hammy clasp in the ways I care about (finish, overall quality feel of mechanism).

I've read lots of positive reviews about RHD deployant, $40 here, will try this one next:
http://www.mywatchmaker.net/deployantclasp.htm

The Hirsch butterfly deployant is very popular but costly at $99:
http://www.hirschstraps.com/collections/buckles-deployments/products/hirsch-pusher-clasp-silver

Last suggestion: the Breitling deployant is excellent and can be found preowned on watchrecon or the Bay, and in my opinion would suit this watch really well with the signed B wing logo. Not for everyone but had to mention it!


----------



## JonS1967

daschlag said:


> I looked everywhere online for one I bought at my local shop a couple of years ago, no luck. Pics below - paid $50 iirc, just a little better than the Hammy clasp in the ways I care about (finish, overall quality feel of mechanism).
> 
> I've read lots of positive reviews about RHD deployant, $40 here, will try this one next:
> http://www.mywatchmaker.net/deployantclasp.htm
> 
> The Hirsch butterfly deployant is very popular but costly at $99:
> http://www.hirschstraps.com/collections/buckles-deployments/products/hirsch-pusher-clasp-silver
> 
> Last suggestion: the Breitling deployant is excellent and can be found preowned on watchrecon or the Bay, and in my opinion would suit this watch really well with the signed B wing logo. Not for everyone but had to mention it!


Thank you kindly for the information! Much appreciated. I'll check out the options you posted. 
Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

JonS1967 said:


> So my watch arrived today but sadly it must go back. The box hinges were broken (no great but not a deal killer), but the Chrono hand won't reset to zero. I know this will drive me nuts so it's going to have to go back. Very sad but I'm sure it will get resolved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a bummer.....


----------



## jatco

JonS1967 said:


> So my watch arrived today but sadly it must go back. The box hinges were broken (no great but not a deal killer), but the Chrono hand won't reset to zero. I know this will drive me nuts so it's going to have to go back. Very sad but I'm sure it will get resolved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.
That's a bummer..!! - Hope you get it resolved...


----------



## JonS1967

Thanks! It is kind of a bummer but so far so good with the replacement process. I contacted Ashford today (they're closed on Saturday) and they were very responsive. They will replace the watch without hesitation with the same one. They are also looking into swapping it for the Silver Dial. From what they said it shouldn't be a problem but they just needed to get approval from a manager on the dial color swap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManuelTP

New incorporation to the watch box.










Has the new H30!










Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

It's hard to beat a watch with this much style and functionality, that's also 200WR and anti-magnetic, for the prices we can get them. Incredible value.


----------



## phcollard

Khaki Mechanical on a Cincy Strap Works nato strap.

I absolutely adore this watch!


----------



## adi_kretu84

'82 Hamilton H3. 








I was thinking of sell it and buy a chrono. Can someone put a value on it?


----------



## RyanPatrick

adi_kretu84 said:


> '82 Hamilton H3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of sell it and buy a chrono. Can someone put a value on it?


I don't think we are supposed to quote prices here, but do an eBay search ofcompleted items and you'll get an idea of the market price. Remember selling off eBay usually results in a price of 10-20% less (because off eBay the seller doesn't have the fees).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt




----------



## nevermind

Pan Europ is hands down my favorite Hamilton!! Still lusting after one.


----------



## Ita

nevermind said:


> Pan Europ is hands down my favorite Hamilton!! Still lusting after one.


Yup me to! Blue chrono please Santa...

Ita


----------



## ErikP

.


----------



## supersnout

For good luck. GO CUBS!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsuwarno

Cheers 😀

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Synacle1

Here's my two year old Khaki Automatic Titanium on a strapsco leather nato. I've worn it consistently and there's almost no wear what-so-ever.


----------



## jatco

I like that...a lot., .. for a daily wearer.. Crisp, clear and simple...!
I'm considering it...
Thx bro...!!


----------



## w4tchnut

Synacle1 said:


> View attachment 9762706
> Here's my two year old Khaki Automatic Titanium on a strapsco leather nato. I've worn it consistently and there's almost no wear what-so-ever.


Really nice combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick

Ita said:


> Ita
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love World timers. What model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

RyanPatrick said:


> Love World timers. What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

It's H326950

Ita


----------



## Dan byers

*My new one.*

Hamilton Mechanical.


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1

the ol' standby... trying it on a new brown NATO. Was hoping for a less-saturated "desert brown", but this shade really brings out the subtle color on the dial.


----------



## cairoanan

Trying out perlon on the Jazzmaster cushion


----------



## supersnout

my latest acquisition! Love this style and the watch was picked up via trade. The original owner sure did a number to it: banged up, dinged, scratched, and the 30 minute chrono does not work. The positive? It's my daily now and I'm not too conscious getting it all scratched up.


----------



## automatika

My Pilot Pioneer. Love it


----------



## Tmoldovan

I fell in love with a Field Khaki couple of years ago. Finally bought it. Looove this little watch. Here it is with a black nylon NATO, during a recent trip to Colorado, joining 405 pages of other classy Hammies.


----------



## jatco

yeah, I hear ya...!!


----------



## River78984




----------



## JonS1967

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

My first new Hamilton since I bought my Ventura back in 1997. I'm very happy with it. The quality is amazing for the price.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas Truong




----------



## Rice and Gravy

38mm Khaki folks, any interest in buying the stock bracelet? I'm considering selling mine. I'm currently selling the whole kit on bracelet, but I might just sell off the bracelet and keep the watch on a leather strap.

Thought I'd ask before I actually post the bracelet for sale.

Thanks.


----------



## Araziza

Andreas Truong said:


> View attachment 9831066


What strap is this? And also, which wallet? Where did you get them? They're gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmoldovan

Rice and Gravy said:


> 38mm Khaki folks, any interest in buying the stock bracelet? I'm considering selling mine. I'm currently selling the whole kit on bracelet, but I might just sell off the bracelet and keep the watch on a leather strap.
> 
> Thought I'd ask before I actually post the bracelet for sale.
> 
> Thanks.


Assuming it's the brown one?


----------



## jgunt3r

My Hamilton Khaki field. On a nato now though









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Digging my new Pan Europ Chronograph.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Tmoldovan said:


> Assuming it's the brown one?



It's the bracelet shown here.


----------



## Tmoldovan

My bad. Didn't realize you mentioned it was a bracelet.


----------



## syahmiara

hi there


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchd80




----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarbonMonk

My frist hammy ...


----------



## Sailorguy

My first Hammy...


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Sailorguy said:


> My first Hammy...
> 
> View attachment 9875362


Nice. Looks almost like my first(and only)Hammy.


----------



## Colderamstel




----------



## coolhands

Working on the house yesterday, before the snow flies. With my trusty Hamilton. Couldn't help but snap a picture in the reflection of the window, what a beauty!


----------



## heboil

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regulateur

Here is one day old Khaki King Automatic


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Colderamstel

I know I just posted this watch, but the new shoes sell it!


----------



## Medin

That Paneurop looks great with the new clothes 

Here´s my "Interstellar":


----------



## JonS1967

Loving this watch!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shibata

Just picked up a Khaki Automatic today. It has been about 20 years since I last wore a watch. A few weeks ago out of nowhere the idea popped into my head that I want to get a watch. After spending a good amount of time reading on this forum I decided that Hamilton was the perfect first "real" watch for me.


----------



## CrazyCat

With this beast today:


----------



## rts9364

I just scored this cal. 11 this week and it arrived today. I've been searching for the right one for a while and am pretty excited about it. Coincidentally, today is also my wife's birthday and I got her a Hamilton (quartz). And I'm wearing my well-worn Khaki King as I type this. Just swimming in Hamiltons today.


----------



## prateeko

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 9915378
> 
> 
> View attachment 9915394


Wow, that looks amazing and custom made! Where did you get it? I NEED one for my X-Wind!


----------



## JonS1967

rts9364 said:


> I just scored this cal. 11 this week and it arrived today. I've been searching for the right one for a while and am pretty excited about it. Coincidentally, today is also my wife's birthday and I got her a Hamilton (quartz). And I'm wearing my well-worn Khaki King as I type this. Just swimming in Hamiltons today.


Wow! Congratulations on a stunning watch! And happy birthday to your wife. I hope she's enjoying her new Hamilton as well.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

That was made by OPStraps, they are custom made but very reasonable. you can reach Manuel here: [email protected]



prateeko said:


> Wow, that looks amazing and custom made! Where did you get it? I NEED one for my X-Wind!


----------



## e dantes

My Hamilton and I at Lake Mead. The red on the second hand makes me smile every time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

^Very nice.

It was 65° this morning and I was in a t-shirt spreading fertilizer.

It was 40 and sleeting when this was taken an hour and a half ago.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Can't seem to get enough of this Pan Europ Chronograph . I'm really liking it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## octavian90

Khaki king on a rainy day. I adore this thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

Had to purchase and modify an aftermarket deployment clasp to make it work how I wanted to since the 3mm strap was just too thick. But now it is ready.


----------



## TeaTwoSugars

First timer poster and Hamilton owner.

Khaki Field Officer Auto (44mm)

Quite pleased with it so far, running about +5 sec a day out of the box.


----------



## Fookus

New kid on the block...Khaki Day Date (Black & tan)


----------



## Tagman1000

Here is my new Hamilton Khaki 42mm










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagman1000

Same watch, different shirt









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Love the vintage style on this one:


----------



## Fookus

With Hirsch Heritage Brown


----------



## CrazyCat

Brought this one to work today:


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## Fookus

I like this Hamilton-Hirsch combi very much


----------



## JonS1967

Started the day with the Monaco but just switched to this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## classictimeless

CrazyCat said:


> Love the vintage style on this one:
> 
> View attachment 10007274


Which model is this?? Great looking watch.


----------



## CrazyCat

classictimeless said:


> Which model is this?? Great looking watch.


It's a Khaki Navy Pioneer Small Second:
H78415733 | Hamilton Watch

It has a 2895-2 movement, based on the 2892-A2, so winding is smooth as butter.


----------



## GUTuna

Piping Rock 1928 Mechanical Reissue


----------



## Vintage-Timepieces

Vintage Art-deco Palladium Cased Hamilton, The dial has applied Palladium numerals with 18 Diamonds.
it is driven by the Hamilton 980 movement which was running off.
I cleaned oiled and adjusted it last weekend.
Running perfect again


----------



## fiskadoro

Hamilton Day-N-Date 5007 from the '70s


----------



## krisrsolebury

My Khaki King on natural Horween Chromexcel -


----------



## Robotaz

fiskadoro said:


> Hamilton Day-N-Date 5007 from the '70s
> 
> View attachment 10077946


Incredible. Love it.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Fookus

and Hamilton on Horween Vintage (BandR)


----------



## fiskadoro

Robotaz said:


> Incredible. Love it.


Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## RFCII




----------



## mali

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Everman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## horntk

My First Hamilton.....


----------



## RBleigh81

horntk said:


> My First Hamilton.....
> View attachment 10103482


i don't feel so original now. That's my "strap" watch. Anyhow congrats on your first Hamilton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex ate14

Really love this watch!


----------



## Regulateur

Another beauty from one of my preferred watch brand, a Khaki Field Pioneer 42mm


----------



## joepac

My first Hamilton!

Khaki Navy Sub



















Not my last either! I have a champagne dial 38mm Khaki Aviation on its way too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85

The newest addition to the watch family and my first Hammy 😊

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus




----------



## dm1710

Here's my Jazzmaster on a Bond strap ? 
Great strap BTW, arrived yesterday from these guys I found on Instagram called Watch Quarter. Definitely worth checking out if you love NATOs as much as I do ?


----------



## joepac

Khaki aviation 38mm










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214

Feeling jazzy










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mali

dart1214 said:


> Feeling jazzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I love that small small seconds hand.


----------



## webster126

my first hammy. a "NOS" chrono. i don't know much about it but when i saw it for sale i knew i wanted it. love the polished case and smaller (36mm) size. anyone got any more info on this piece?


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## luderchris3

Just got this 3828 as a Christmas present from my GF. i have been after this watch for a while and narrowly missed out on it twice. Needless to say i am thrilled.


----------



## webster126

luderchris3 said:


> Just got this 3828 as a Christmas present from my GF. i have been after this watch for a while and narrowly missed out on it twice. Needless to say i am thrilled.
> 
> View attachment 10178546


looks great! very similar to the 3830 i recently acquired. Love the h/m hands on yours!


----------



## Relo60

krisrsolebury said:


> My Khaki King on natural Horween Chromexcel -
> 
> View attachment 10082042


Mine says hello bro.


----------



## patenko

My first Hamilton. It's a 38mm pilot. I'm still trying to figure out the best strap to put it on...


----------



## supersnout

patenko said:


> My first Hamilton. It's a 38mm pilot. I'm still trying to figure out the best strap to put it on...


Gotta go with the pilot strap!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luderchris3

webster126 said:


> looks great! very similar to the 3830 i recently acquired. Love the h/m hands on yours!


Yeah i was specifically after one with the cathedral hands. out of the few 3828s i have seen recently, they usually have the white hands like the 3830. i do like the white hour markers on yours, did you happen to get a blue face one?


----------



## marks55

I've got quite a few, but this is my current favorite.


----------



## Blitt_

luderchris3 said:


> Just got this 3828 as a Christmas present from my GF. i have been after this watch for a while and narrowly missed out on it twice. Needless to say i am thrilled.
> 
> View attachment 10178546


Wow that is a great looking piece!


----------



## stewham




----------



## JonS1967

stewham said:


>


Great photo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus

on BandR vintage Chestnut


----------



## Colderamstel




----------



## RBleigh81

khaki auto on olive microsuede from watchbandits









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samreaza




----------



## patenko

supersnout said:


> Gotta go with the pilot strap!


Decided to go green canvas.


----------



## Helka

Just picked up my first Hamilton on Saturday


----------



## mjmurphy926

My brand new American Classic Railroad chrono.


----------



## mjmurphy926

EDIT: Duplicate post.


----------



## bensdaddyjoe

Pan Europ Chrono who's chronograhp's seconds hand resets to zero everytime! Never going to be flipped!


----------



## Davemcc

Picked up this Pilot Automatic 46mm recently.


----------



## Ita

Davemcc said:


> Picked up this Pilot Automatic 46mm recently.


Very cool... On my hit list!!

Ita


----------



## Archi888




----------



## Pedronev85

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazerlazer

So many nice watches here. This is my Secometer. It's a small and a little beat up, and I love it.
On a side note, my grandfather had an office right near the old Hamilton factory. My mom grew up in Lancaster, and she met my dad there in college.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Lazerlazer said:


> So many nice watches here. This is my Secometer. It's a small and a little beat up, and I love it.
> On a side note, my grandfather had an office right near the old Hamilton factory. My mom grew up in Lancaster, and she met my dad there in college.


Great watch and great piece of story.


----------



## motzbueddel

New strap for my Hamiltin Pan Europ..





































Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

I put the snake skin on my pilot for the holidays. I don't use this strap much, because I know it won't last forever. I had it made with the rattle on an extra keeper. I don't use it though because it'll get smashed and it's a little loud. But, it's nice to have.


----------



## Shawnny

I put the snake skin on my pilot for the holidays. I don't use this strap much, because I know it won't last forever. I had it made with the rattle on an extra keeper. I don't use it though because it'll get smashed and it's a little loud. But, it's nice to have.


----------



## CrazyCat

Switched to a rally matte strap.
Compared to the OEM strap, which is bright, this one really makes the sunburst on the dial stand out more IMO.

Crappy phone pic, though:


----------



## tinitini

Hamilton day for me, today

This morning :










Afternoon :


----------



## Myrrhman

Bought meself another Hammy .... and early next year I'll probably get another one !

This is my new H77912135, the X-Wind Chrono Quartz GMT


----------



## Myrrhman

Next year (Januari) i'm getting myself my very first real dresser.
The H32715131









I just really like this one.
I absolutely love it's simplicity (but that IS a dresser, right)

Anyways,
Everyone have an amazing new years eve !!
And best wishes for 2017
​
Thomas

(Sorry for the two posts instead of one. I keep getting a ''413 request entity too large'' )


----------



## Myrrhman

(Delete please)


----------



## Ita

Myrrhman said:


> Pictures dont show, do they :-|
> I'm done :-s


Here ya go...

Happy New Year!

Ita

https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/khaki-aviation-x-wind-auto-chrono-h77912135.html

H32715131 | Hamilton Watch


----------



## Myrrhman

Ita said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Ita
> 
> https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/khaki-aviation-x-wind-auto-chrono-h77912135.html
> 
> H32715131 | Hamilton Watch


Thank you kindly sir.
I'm just pissed my own picture i took wont show.
Damn error ----> 413 request entity too large
Never had this before on WUS.

EDIT: I'm such a dumbass !!!o| 
Twas my own fault.
Instead of actually, propperly using the 'upload image' option, ijust dragged and dropped into the writing area :roll:
I'm such a dweep :-d

Fixed now !!


----------



## saltddirk

just arrived from US, bought on BF.









BF was on my birthday, so this a present to myself, Xmas present and New year present all rolled into one!

















So far I'm chuffed... well made, with nice details such as both sides of the claps are adjustable to ensure good fit.









It is however not that lisible than I first thought, the indexes and the hands are shiny mirror polished, depending on the angle they seem to disappear. Seen from head on however all is good. 
Another minor gripe is the shape of the hands. I like the hour hand to be short and chunky and the minutes long and thin. here the chunky one is the minutes. I believe I will get used to it, I never noticed it when drooling over pictures before I bought it.

As you can see, I do like Orange accents, SWMBO calls it the manifestation of my mid-life Crisis LOL









Together with my Khaki Air Race gen 1, Khaki Regatta Alarm and the Jazz Seaview chrono this is my 4th Hamilton, second one bought with Ashford on BF.
Too early to think of next year number 5!
Enjoy new years eve, dont do anything I would not do and have fun!









D


----------



## Myrrhman

saltddirk said:


> just arrived from US, bought on BF.
> .....
> 
> Enjoy new years eve, dont do anything I would not do and have fun!
> 
> ....
> 
> D


Wow ! Thats a really nice hamilton.

And you too have a great nye !!


----------



## Shawnny

I don't know, I don't think I like the way Hamilton is going with a lot of their new designs.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Happy New Year










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Khaki Aviation for the new year. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tongo

My jazzmaster....

View attachment 10381130
View attachment 10381138


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Myrrhman said:


> Next year (Januari) i'm getting myself my very first real dresser.
> The H32715131
> 
> View attachment 10354434
> 
> 
> I just really like this one.
> I absolutely love it's simplicity (but that IS a dresser, right)
> 
> Anyways,
> Everyone have an amazing new years eve !!
> And best wishes for 2017
> ​
> Thomas
> 
> (Sorry for the two posts instead of one. I keep getting a ''413 request entity too large'' )


That was my first Hammy. Finally sold it this year as my tastes have changed a bit, but I miss it. I kept the silver model, but I miss the bracelet.

It's a big watch btw. Almost 55mm long if I recall. You'll need about an 8" wrist to pull that off as a dress watch, but it's a great casual look.


----------



## cjgent




----------



## Rice and Gravy

^ That's pretty sweet.


----------



## peatnick

Saratoga in NYC today










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## tinitini




----------



## Triggers Broom

Not many of these Pioneer Chrono's around, for the life of me I can't think why.


----------



## JonS1967

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Triggers Broom said:


> Not many of these Pioneer Chrono's around, for the life of me I can't think why.


That is a good question. If I hadn't bought this B&R I would be all over this Hammy. It's a great looking watch. I've had my B&R for over 13 years and I've never grown tired of the classic design.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



JonS1967 said:


> That is a good question. If I hadn't bought this B&R I would be all over this Hammy. It's a great looking watch. I've had my B&R for over 13 years and I've never grown tired of the classic design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a great looking watch, from a time when B&R made a better watch than they do now, allbeit with the help of Sinn.


----------



## tinitini




----------



## dbeny

Broadway Chrono


----------



## supersnout

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prskier17

-1 degree F in Minnesota today.... wearing my X-Wind on my first NATO that I picked up this week.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I gained a little bit of weight over the Holidays (not necessarily a bad thing), so I decided to put this back on the bracelet and if fits much better now.


----------



## Ludbrook

707 GMT - looking for an original bracelet if anyone is thinking of letting one go!


----------



## avslyke

My very well-used Khaki Field 38


----------



## shaper

My Christmas gift from my wife 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## CrazyCat




----------



## Stjones

Can't get enough of this one


----------



## T2B

Loving my Jazzmaster - my most worn watch during the week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

T2B said:


> Loving my Jazzmaster - my most worn watch during the week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pure class!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

My first Hammy


----------



## CrazyCat

^^^^^ Love the symmetry, the raised hour dots, and the strap.

In an Interstellar mood today:


----------



## supersnout

CrazyCat said:


> ^^^^^ Love the symmetry, the raised hour dots, and the strap.
> 
> In an Interstellar mood today:
> View attachment 10493578


Just saw Interstellar again (2nd time) last night. I want the Khaki!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prskier17

I just received a couple straps from ZLIMSN (store on ebay) for about $10 each shipped (from Hong Kong). I cannot believe the quality for the price!!! Loving this gray leather strap on my X-Wind!

Update: If you buy this strap, take out the metal tubes!!! I wasn't really thinking when I installed this strap have home discovered that the metal tubes are preventing my from removing it with a traditional spring bar tool. I'm going to hopefully get it removed without destroying the strap and will then remove the metal tubes and probably get some oversize spring bars to use.... doh!


----------



## Vadym

Here is my Hamilton trio.


----------



## adi_kretu84

*Re: &gt;&gt; Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Hamilton with a touch of red


----------



## Vadym

CrazyCat said:


> ^^^^^ Love the symmetry, the raised hour dots, and the strap.
> 
> In an Interstellar mood today:
> View attachment 10493578


I am hunting this one.


----------



## Vadym

Vindic8 said:


> My first Hammy


What is the reference/model number ?


----------



## Vindic8

Vadym said:


> What is the reference/model number ?


This is the H70505833


----------



## sabarig

Vindic8 said:


> This is the H70505833


Very nice watch.. I wish that they made it in 38 or 40mm..


----------



## hectord

My Pan Europ arrived five days ago.








@Khakihamilton


----------



## JonS1967

My Pan Europ right now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmy100

Vindic8 said:


> My first Hammy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, my 4th Hammy and last months Christmas present to me


----------



## NRAchad

An automatic from the 1960's. It's marked Estoril, but I believe it's a Dateline. It still keeps good time.


----------



## T2B

This is my favourite Hamilton for sure that I own. Not as versatile as my Viewmatic but whenever I wear this I find myself constantly looking at it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid_Mac

Here's "another" Pan-Europ, but it's my Pan-Europ! Very happy with this.


----------



## TP6765




----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vadym

Vindic8 said:


> This is the H70505833


Thank you.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## timmy100

Latest addition to the collection


----------



## CrazyCat

With the Pan Europ Chrono with black dial today:


----------



## HDWatchGeek

As a new Hamilton owner, it's great to see such nice pieces displayed.


----------



## HDWatchGeek

webster126 said:


> my first hammy. a "NOS" chrono. i don't know much about it but when i saw it for sale i knew i wanted it. love the polished case and smaller (36mm) size. anyone got any more info on this piece?


Thats a great looking Hammy! A little too small for my wrist but looks great on yours!


----------



## supersnout

Aaaaand the master is out!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aroutis

Here is my Hamilton Jazzmaster Lord and my Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro


----------



## dnoble37




----------



## RobPagNY




----------



## M.Photog

I picked this up at a little shop in Boston a few years ago. It has an engraving on the back. It was a safety award from the original owners company in 1958 the year before I was born, he took very good care of it. My guess is he died and the family wasn't interested. I have taken on the role of caretaker. Mr Rapazzini your watch is in Indiana now and well cared for.


----------



## JasonEdward

Hamilton Khaki Officer Automatic 44mm......


----------



## prskier17

My two week old Pan Europ Chrono with silver dial on a Geckota Sport Rally D1 strap. I really love this watch!


----------



## JonS1967

prskier17 said:


> My two week old Pan Europ Chrono with silver dial on a Geckota Sport Rally D1 strap. I really love this watch!
> 
> View attachment 10563578


Looking VERY good! Looks great on that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrchmnn

Perfect watch/strap combo!


----------



## rrchmnn

Love the Maestro!


----------



## Catalyzt

Brand new Field Chrono... not the greatest picture, not terrible, don't know why the XF1 isn't taking better pictures tonight.

Just got this and really liking it... man, 38 is SMALL even on a 6.5!

Quick question, as I know very little about Hammys...

* I am probably going to replace the band with an silicone IW Suisse GT3 Rally, and this kind of bezel is a SCRATCH MAGNET. Any tips on the best tool or technique to use? (I don't care about the inside of the lugs.

* Is this utter heresy, to put a rally strap on a field watch? I think it's gonna look cool, I'm going to use it for driving a LOT, and I will probably swim with it occasionally, though not frequently.

* I'm trying to decide between red and white stitching.

Thanks!


----------



## tinitini




----------



## i.razvan




----------



## Real Artman

I only have one.


----------



## HDWatchGeek

My introduction into the Hamilton family. King Scuba = I likey!


----------



## pjviitas

With aftermarket bracelet


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## TheNightsWatch

1959-1962 Hamilton Accumatic VI


----------



## Zsolto

Hi Hamiltonians,
my introduction to the brand is through a watch I received as a gift from a friend, a Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim. This is my first decent watch and I am blown away by its looks and its accuracy.


----------



## Branrod1

My Hamilton field with Hirsch carbon strap. Went overboard with the filter lol


----------



## ArnieJB




----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Hamilton H32545555, Peter ACC alligator strap


----------



## jtaka1




----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat




----------



## mastersword

^ What strap is that?


----------



## dbeny

Hamilton Broadway Chrono


----------



## daniele75merenda

Hello from Italy, a cheap but lovely jazzmaster thinline quartz.

Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## merl




----------



## Dre01SS

^^^^
Great shot - I've been on the fence between the Field Day Date (yours, the h70505833) and the Officer (h70655733). I've been leaning more towards the Officer because it's a 44mm but everytime I see a shot of the day-date, it looks amazing.


----------



## cowslinger

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical on a one-piece black leather strap i bought from some guy on Etsy. There is something I love about the stark lack of color of this watch on such a plain strap.


----------



## merl

Dre01SS said:


> ^^^^
> Great shot - I've been on the fence between the Field Day Date (yours, the h70505833) and the Officer (h70655733). I've been leaning more towards the Officer because it's a 44mm but everytime I see a shot of the day-date, it looks amazing.


Thanks m8. It is a great looker. It is the h70505933 though, the bracelet version  . It should be on leather though


----------



## prskier17

merl said:


> Thanks m8. It is a great looker. It is the h70505933 though, the bracelet version  . It should be on leather though


That is an awesome Hamilton! My coworker has one on order (it's back-ordered) with joma right now. I think it makes sense to get a bracelet version if available but I think this piece looks best on a nice leather strap like you've chosen .


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat




----------



## CrazyCat

mastersword said:


> ^ What strap is that?


It's just the stock strap which came with this watch: I can get the reference if you need it.


----------



## stylus




----------



## daniele75merenda

Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Beautiful watch... You must have a massive wrist b/c u make that 45mm Pan Europ look small! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



joepac said:


> Beautiful watch... You must have a massive wrist b/c u make that 45mm Pan Europ look small! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Hehehehe, it is actually not that big, only about 18cm. Must have been the angle which made it look so small. Since the lug to lug is only 50mm I think it wears smaller then 45mm would suggest.

All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HDWatchGeek

Newest acquisition


----------



## smitdavi

Happy to have this one back in the rotation.


----------



## USMC0321




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## supersnout

My "new-to-me" Intramatic and I love it! The collection is nearly complete!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Hamilton H32545555, Peter ACC alligator strap


----------



## Griff_Doge

Don't know the model/ number on this one. It's manual wind and you set the date by advancing from 8 or 9 past 12.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963

American Classic Valiant Auto CAL. H-10


----------



## impzee1




----------



## chadwright

Here are a few of the Hamilton Khaki Day Date Automatic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

Khaki Field 42mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel




----------



## T2B

Can't help but post this steering wheel shot I took today. Been a good 6-8 months rocking this Jazzmaster and still obsessed with it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridley

Jazzmaster Chrono on Vintage look Colareb.

Cheers


----------



## hiro1963

Valiant Auto on stock bracelet.


----------



## Cycletroll

hiro1963 said:


> Valiant Auto on stock bracelet.


What a beautiful and simple design. Thanks! Have not seen this model before. ETA 2824?


----------



## hiro1963

Cycletroll said:


> What a beautiful and simple design. Thanks! Have not seen this model before. ETA 2824?


Thanks!

It has the new 80-hour PR low beat H-10 movement (modified 2824-2) although this bracelet version has been discontinued.

H39515753 | Hamilton Watch


----------



## jatco

I like it....a lot..


----------



## chrisduncan72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



tinitini said:


> Hamilton day for me, today
> 
> This morning :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon :


Anyone have the ref # for the GMT? Jazzmaster I assume

Nevermind found it. Stunning pictures man. Stunning.


----------



## milo dinosaur

Love this watch! Can't stand the loud rotor spinning noise though..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Corynactis

My first "expensive" watch and I'm loving it! Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm Auto with H-10 movement. I've had some cheaper automatics that got me used to the joy and beauty of them. The Hamilton looks much better in person (the dial looks weird in most photos), and the movement is slow by only 2 secs/day (so far).


----------



## TradeKraft

Corynactis said:


> My first "expensive" watch and I'm loving it! Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm Auto with H-10 movement. I've had some cheaper automatics that got me used to the joy and beauty of them. The Hamilton looks much better in person (the dial looks weird in most photos), and the movement is slow by only 2 secs/day (so far).
> 
> View attachment 10837498


Congrats, it's a beauty!


----------



## gulfa

My last arrive..


----------



## madlou

My first Hammy


----------



## RobMc

My Khaki Field Titanium;


----------



## RobMc

Khaki field titanium, and my new, khaki aviation pilot, day/date.


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

A family portrait



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk

My pilot


----------



## ebtromba

Khaki field 40mm. New low-beat 80 hour movement runs about +3 seconds a day. Love it.


----------



## Allwoundupp

Hey guys this is my first post!! Heres some pics from my instagram. Idk if theyll be a flop or not. Seems like everyone likes classic wrist shots better!


----------



## cpl

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc




----------



## TradeKraft

Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## heboil

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## agabriel2

I like this Khaki and don't mind if it suffers a little abuse from time to time!


----------



## Burnt

38mm intra-matic


----------



## Fookus

new Hammie arrived...

Pilot Quartz

























difficult to capture in a shot...as you can see, reflections change the colours of the numbers....I like it! In full sunshine they are white


----------



## shaper

Does second hand hit indexes all the time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan1183

ddavidsonmd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would double like this if I could. Love the magnified date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madlou

Hamilton railroad classic on nato


----------



## Fookus

it does from 30 till 60 sec
but it doesnt from 1 to 30.....
strange...&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## electricme

Just got a crazy good deal on a new Pan Europe Chrono!








[/URL]Hammy Pan Europe Chrono by Jeff Kimmel, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ebtromba

madlou said:


> Hamilton railroad classic on nato


Is that a gmt hand?


----------



## Fookus




----------



## heboil

*RIP*


----------



## JonS1967

heboil said:


> *RIP*
> 
> View attachment 10923786


Such a great looking watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

JonS1967 said:


> Such a great looking watch!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks... I liked it on this too:


----------



## TradeKraft

heboil said:


> Thanks... I liked it on this too:
> 
> View attachment 10926018


Who makes that strap? It looks awesome.


----------



## ebtromba

Valiant, being valiant


----------



## Fookus

wait a second!


----------



## heboil

TradeKraft said:


> Who makes that strap? It looks awesome.


Custom job by N80leather. Great stuff.


----------



## heboil

And another beaut...


----------



## michaelanburaj

My best SS watch (JAZZMASTER DAY DATE AUTO - H32505151, H32505751).


----------



## tmestre

Hello, my "new" X-Patrol Auto Chrono


----------



## donk

Threw a blue leather on for today, waiting for my IWC to be delivered!


----------



## Watchseeker27

Got my good ol' faithful on today.


----------



## uabeng




----------



## filthyj24

Brand new as of yesterday. I got it to fill the void left after selling my titanium auto. So far I like it but I don't think I'm a bracelet kind of guy.


----------



## Vindic8




----------



## SnookDawgg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

I love this watch. GMT, internal bezel, 200M WR. Chrome surrounds on the markers to add a pop.

It's my favorite dual-purpose, field/dive combo, by far. Unbeatable for the price.


----------



## Ossamanity

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwright

I finally added the Kahki Mechanical to my collection. I love this watch. I wish it was 40mm but other than that it's perfect.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macchina

Headed out to the river to try try land a Steelhead or two...


----------



## macchina

And the other side...


----------



## cpl

Apparently quite rare...it's the Khaki Pioneer hand wind version


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ I don't know if I've seen one of those and forgotten, or not. Really interesting piece. That's for sure.

How old is it?


----------



## cpl

I think they were discontinued several years ago. I found a NOS one sold in 2016.



Robotaz said:


> ^^^ I don't know if I've seen one of those and forgotten, or not. Really interesting piece. That's for sure.
> 
> How old is it?


----------



## chadwright

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical lume shot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

chadwright said:


> Hamilton Khaki Mechanical lume shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Spectacular pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vigil1

Congratulations! Way cool.


----------



## SnookDawgg

Very nice shot, chadwright.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Burnt

Jazzmaster Viewmatic


----------



## DB0954A4

Today......








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B.Boston

My khaki field 38 auto and my sons new Doh-Mega. I think it's about 46mm. Or is it a Mova-doh? Tough to tell!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt

38mm Khaki Automatic on my girlie 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## gulfa

My first Chrono! 42mm Hamilton Khaki Automatic, blu dial. like it so much!








Maybe just a little too big for my small wrist? what do you think?


----------



## jdres

My 42mm Khaki Automatic on a new vintage leather strap in tobacco from Helm Watches, REALLY comfortable, breaking in nicely (and quickly!)...

















Not bad for 30 bucks on Amazon.


----------



## Shawnny

cpl said:


> Apparently quite rare...it's the Khaki Pioneer hand wind version
> 
> View attachment 10998602
> View attachment 10998610


Does that bund strap, case thing come with the watch. Because, that's terrible. I can't imagine Hamilton selling a watch with that.


----------



## cpl

Shawnny said:


> Does that bund strap, case thing come with the watch. Because, that's terrible. I can't imagine Hamilton selling a watch with that.


Yeah it does haha! I think that's part of it's charm. Not that I'm going to wear it like that. The flap thing, by the way, can detach.


----------



## highbob

My second Thin-O-Matic. I like the leather strap that comes with it, but I decided to go even more retro with a Speidel Twist-O-Flex Romunda. Just like Dad.


----------



## Burnt

38mm Khaki Auto on Hirsch Lucca.


----------



## ebtromba

gulfa said:


> My first Chrono! 42mm Hamilton Khaki Automatic, blu dial. like it so much!
> View attachment 11036122
> 
> 
> Maybe just a little too big for my small wrist? what do you think?
> View attachment 11036186


Might be, but if you like it who cares.


----------



## pianomankd

Wearing my Grandfather's 1952 Austin that he passed down to me:


----------



## xwalker4

Just put a new Bonetto Cinturini 306 rubber strap on my Hamilton H64455133 tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

For some reason I hadn't taken a lume shot until now...









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco

Burnt said:


> 38mm Khaki Auto on Hirsch Lucca.


I like that....:-!


----------



## Burnt

Khaki Mechanical on a homemade strap. Making your own strap allows you to overcome long lugs and girlie wrists!


----------



## kenbond

My first Hamilton...and my first Swiss watch!


----------



## Archi888

Pan Europ on Europe:


----------



## gulfa




----------



## pianomankd

My new Khaki Auto just arrived! Loving this one!


----------



## tmestre

X-Patrol with brand new leather strap (ref. H600.646.107)


----------



## ebtromba

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

38mm field. Perfect size. 80 hour movement. Running about +4 a day.


----------



## jurgensonovic

Below Zero Chrono


----------



## avslyke

Fireside relaxin' for the Khaki Field 38


----------



## Ossamanity

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

GMT










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adhanji

Khaki Field day date 80 "HR









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt

38mm Khaki Auto on a homemade strap.


----------



## chipmiester

Here's mine a Hamilton Singapore armed forces limited edition never produced for sale to the public. Was given at the end of military service in Singapore.









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

chipmiester said:


> Here's mine a Hamilton Singapore armed forces limited edition never produced for sale to the public. Was given at the end of military service in Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


Meaning, it was issued, and then they just let you keep it when service ended? Or actually presented with a watch "thanks for serving, here's a coo watch"


----------



## chipmiester

ebtromba said:


> Meaning, it was issued, and then they just let you keep it when service ended? Or actually presented with a watch "thanks for serving, here's a coo watch"


They were presented the watch at end of their service. Their name and rank is engraved on the back and usually came in a box with service medal. They pop up for sale on the internet every now and then and I think it's a very good looking watch and my fav of all my watches plus I was born in Singapore back in 68 so has a bit of a connection with me 

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

Yeah that's really neat


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## asushane

Hamilton Navy Pioneer Automatic (silver dial). My star Hamilton.


----------



## whineboy

Jazzmaster small seconds. My most accurate watch (but not the priciest!).
I'd love it more if the small seconds were ROUND, not blob-shaped.


----------



## Threebeansalad

Love the watch... although I have to admit I goofed on getting a 22mm band for a 23mm lug.


----------



## Robotaz

Gotta love the 21/23mm lugs.


----------



## ebtromba

I have two vintage watches with 19mm. Freaking 19.


----------



## JonS1967

whineboy said:


> Jazzmaster small seconds. My most accurate watch (but not the priciest!)
> 
> View attachment 11178130


What a great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

heboil said:


> And another beaut...
> 
> View attachment 10931290


Oh, that is nice!


----------



## asushane

Preppy Zulu (and OCBD with shorts) today in 90 degree Arizona.


----------



## Robotaz

asushane said:


> View attachment 11193402
> Preppy Zulu (and OCBD with shorts) today in 90 degree Arizona.


Tucson?


----------



## Adhanji

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threebeansalad




----------



## w4tchnut

Robotaz said:


> Gotta love the 21/23mm lugs.


I've found that it's usually easy to squish a 22 or 24mm for the odd 21/23mm lugs. 
Not so easy going with a narrower band lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44

Just picked up the H69419933 today!


----------



## Shawnny

w4tchnut said:


> I've found that it's usually easy to squish a 22 or 24mm for the odd 21/23mm lugs.
> Not so easy going with a narrower band lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not a good idea, unless the leather is super supple. It's a good way to pop out a spring bar. And, if a strap is to narrow, it can catch the spring bar shoulder and pop it out.


----------



## asushane

Robotaz said:


> Tucson?


Nope, Scottsdale. ?


----------



## ebtromba

About to lift off on a 10 hour flight from Atlanta to Buenos Aires. 38mm Khaki chrono


----------



## LCandela




----------



## Alex ate14

Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer small second, really nice watch, the blued hands are superb!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Threebeansalad said:


> Love the watch... although I have to admit I goofed on getting a 22mm band for a 23mm lug.
> View attachment 11178034


Great shot. Making me regret selling mine, though I really like what I replaced it with. . .


----------



## chadwright

A few Hamilton shots from the last week. Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## Shawnny

LCandela said:


>


I think you meant this guy:


----------



## nevermind

That Broadway show kind of ruined the brand in my eyes. Too much hype, they are everywhere, and it's always THAT guy!


----------



## jas1978

Yard work today with a little help from this nice piece.


----------



## chrisduncan72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Shuutr

chadwright said:


> A few Hamilton shots from the last week. Everyone have a great weekend.


There is so much right in these. Do want.


----------



## mulak87

Burnt said:


> Khaki Mechanical on a homemade strap. Making your own strap allows you to overcome long lugs and girlie wrists!


Is there a white dial version of it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan1524

Just got this beauty.


----------



## Burnt

Nope, black or green is all I'm aware of.



mulak87 said:


> Burnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Khaki Mechanical on a homemade strap. Making your own strap allows you to overcome long lugs and girlie wrists!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a white dial version of it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Burnt

Intra-Matic on a Worn & Wound Model 2


----------



## Robotaz

asushane said:


> Nope, Scottsdale.


If you're in Tucson check out my buddy's new brewery, Crooked Tooth Brewing.

Hijack over.


----------



## Ottski44

H69419933 trying out some new shoes today.


----------



## highbob

My 37-year-old L.L. Bean field watch, made by Hamilton. Mechanical, and it still keeps great time. Smallish by contemporary standards at 34mm.

I just received this Clockwork Synergy NATO strap today--Army green; it's a nice replacement for the original shoes that came with this piece. Nice patina on those aged hands.







*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*​


----------



## xwalker4

ryan1524 said:


> Just got this beauty.


Looks like mine - nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb

highbob said:


> My 37-year-old L.L. Bean field watch, made by Hamilton. Mechanical, and it still keeps great time. Smallish by contemporary standards at 34mm.
> 
> I just received this Clockwork Synergy NATO strap today--Army green; it's a nice replacement for the original shoes that came with this piece. Nice patina on those aged hands.
> 
> View attachment 11248826
> *Save**Save*
> *Save**Save*​


Have you owned it for that long? Or, Did you get this on the bay?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

briandb said:


> Have you owned it for that long? Or, Did you get this on the bay?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I've owned it all that time. My folks gave it to me for Christmas in 1980 or '81. I remember being a little irked that Bean started carrying it in a quartz model a few years afterward, and my cousin got one of those. But with the resurgence in fascination for mechanical and automatic watches, I was pleased to find it at my mom's house a couple years ago. It wasn't like it was a hidden treasure, though--it was right where it had always been, in a dresser-top organizer. It's never been serviced, and it keeps great time. The watch originally came with two straps--an army green, nylon basic-as-can-be NATO strap, as well as a tan one. The green one had slightly nicer hardware, but both were very basic. I finally wore out the green strap, and had switched it to the tan one, but I never liked it quite so much. And after about three years of constant wear, I switched over to wearing a Casio, as that brand had become very popular and fairly economical at the time.

BTW, re: the continued vigor of the Field Watch, during one summer of wear, right before I moved to the Casio, I wore that Hamilton during all my activities, which included a 5-mile run every other day, and a mile in the pool on alternate days. Both the watch and I took a break on Sundays. It's one reason that I continue to be a big Hamilton fan to this day. And it still runs well. I realize that it might be stupid, but I'm afraid at this point to have anyone open it up. I fear that everything might just disintegrate in one big poof of grit. I'm sure, though, that it wouldn't hurt to have someone take a look. Maybe.


----------



## kanwingshing

Panny day! With new gray watch band









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeventySeven

A sunny day and the Khaki Mechanical.

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Adhanji

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44

SeventySeven said:


> A sunny day and the Khaki Mechanical.
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


Did you source the bracelet 3rd party? Is that the H69419933?


----------



## SeventySeven

Ottski44 said:


> Did you source the bracelet 3rd party? Is that the H69419933?


Yes, it is the H69419933 with the original Hamilton metal bracelet (H605694101). Expensive but easily worth it!

_Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk_


----------



## Ottski44

SeventySeven said:


> Yes, it is the H69419933 with the original Hamilton metal bracelet (H605694101). Expensive but easily worth it!
> 
> _Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk_


Awesome. I hadn't realized that they made a stock bracelet for the 9933! I am now going to obsess over it. Thank you! If you have an opportunity to post other pictures that show it on the bracelet I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## Derek N

My first Hamilton. I built this and changed out the seconds hand and added a larger crown from a Khaki Pioneer Mechanical. So far the ETA2824-2 I put in it has been keeping +.5 sec for the past few days.


----------



## raustin33

Ottski44 said:


> Awesome. I hadn't realized that they made a stock bracelet for the 9933! I am now going to obsess over it. Thank you! If you have an opportunity to post other pictures that show it on the bracelet I'd be most appreciative.


You can just call up Hamilton and tell them your watch and they'll sell you a bracelet over the phone if they've made it and it's in stock. Will probably be around $120.


----------



## Droyal

Here are mine....


----------



## loonacy

Just picked up a Hamilton X-Wind and I have to say I am really liking it. For its size it is very comfortable to wear.


----------



## aldirahmanp

Got this in the mail last week, Hamilton Silver Pan Europ Chrono. On a geckota rally strap. Love the watch so far, killer looks.









Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

The Pan Europ Chrono...


----------



## tinitini

And another black Pan-Europ here


----------



## zriggs1

My well-loved Khaki Action circa 2000.


----------



## TimeDilation

Jazzmaster Viewmatic Auto 44mm silver dial H32715151


----------



## TimeDilation

Khaki Aviation Pilot Auto 46mm
Click *here* for my review of this watch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ajsthe3




----------



## Robotaz

Not for the faint of heart, but an awesome watch if you can rock it.


----------



## Threebeansalad




----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horntk




----------



## Burnt

intra-matic, 38mm type.


----------



## cwmehring

My favorite watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rfortson

So, I've got a couple of vintage Hamiltons from when they were in Lancaster, PA. I have a 1941 Winthrop (pictures to come later) and this 1970's chronograph that I just got. I received this same model as a gift for high school graduation, but it broke and then was stolen. I never really thought much about it until years later when I started collecting watches. I couldn't really remember what it was, but then my sister sent me a photo of me wearing the watch and I was able to identify the watch. That started a two year search to find a suitable replacement, and it just arrived this weekend. In great shape, runs well and looks good. Glad to have it back on my wrist.

UPDATE - Found this watch in the '74, '75 and '76 Hamilton catalogs as the "Chronograph G". Also figured out this was after the time Hamilton left Lancaster and had in fact been absorbed by the consortium that eventually made up Swatch Group.


----------



## JonS1967

rfortson said:


> So, I've got a couple of vintage Hamiltons from when they were in Lancaster, PA. I have a 1941 Winthrop (pictures to come later) and this 1970's chronograph that I just got. I received this same model as a gift for high school graduation, but it broke and then was stolen. I never really thought much about it until years later when I started collecting watches. I couldn't really remember what it was, but then my sister sent me a photo of me wearing the watch and I was able to identify the watch. That started a two year search to find a suitable replacement, and it just arrived this weekend. In great shape, runs well and looks good. Glad to have it back on my wrist.


Great story and beautiful watch! Congratulations on finding one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdres




----------



## OriginalKeyster

Fresh from crystal replacement and case overhaul, here's my daily driver. It's a Hamilton Chrono-Matic Pan-Europ 703 (11003-3).


----------



## OriginalKeyster

And here is the Chrono-Matic (11002-3) I gave to my brother. I love the look of it with the blueprint blue dial, but it was much too small on my wrist.


----------



## Ew322538

Just bought this Khaki automatic 38 last week and I'm loving it. The watch bug has bit me. Have an aquaracer calibre 5 on its way to me next!!


----------



## horntk




----------



## JDCfour

Frogman








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

A vintage Hamilton. Awesome size at about 36mm. I don't know the series or line it's from. The case back says '300' or something - does that mean anything to anyone?


----------



## Derek N




----------



## tinitini

Jazzmaster


----------



## Lifejoy

unfortunately I'm not Jack Ryan, despite the watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

Lifejoy said:


> unfortunately I'm not Jack Ryan, despite the watch...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really regret selling mine.


----------



## JDCfour

BelowZero 42









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

Thin-O-Matic on a Speidel!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attuma

Finally joined Club Hamilton. Absolutely wonderful watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure

My pan europ.


----------



## ShadOsman

View attachment 3.27 Spring Shirts, Alex Suit-1352.jpg


----------



## hectord

@Khakihamilton


----------



## TimeDilation

Heading home from work early, sick and miserable. Decided to see if I could make the first pic reflect how I feel.


----------



## tinitini




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## JDCfour

poisonwazthecure said:


> My pan europ.


Beautiful Combo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt

38mm intra-matic


----------



## Emsflyer84

My newest and now favorite piece. The famed Khaki Auto 38mm. Guys, this one is just stunning in person. And keeping awesome time! +1-2 seconds per day! Love it.


----------



## JonS1967

I've had this Ventura since 1997. The battery has been dead for a very long time until I finally got it replaced today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki King day/date 40mm on my 6.5" wrist for now.

Happy Saturday folks.


----------



## Adhanji

Hamilton khaki Pilots Skeleton. Special movement decoration.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adhanji

Adhanji said:


> Hamilton khaki Pilots Skeleton. Special movement decoration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk












Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

JonS1967 said:


> I've had this Ventura since 1997. The battery has been dead for a very long time until I finally got it replaced today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly, it isn't keeping good time. I guess it will need a service too. Probably not likely to happen anytime soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

tinitini said:


>


Nice! I have one, too.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

Thin-O-Matic on a Hadley Roma.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

JonS1967 said:


> Sadly, it isn't keeping good time. I guess it will need a service too. Probably not likely to happen anytime soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you get it sorted out quickly. Note on the date, 1997: was this a Men in Black purchase? I craved a Ventura after seeing that movie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emsflyer84

Another shot of my new Khaki. This time on a Barton olive green NATO.


----------



## Robotaz

I've been wearing this a lot lately. I love the heft and how closely it stays on the wrist. Well-designed, as usual.


----------



## JonS1967

highbob said:


> Hope you get it sorted out quickly. Note on the date, 1997: was this a Men in Black purchase? I craved a Ventura after seeing that movie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Men in Black was what pushed me over the top and inspired me to pull the trigger. It actually makes a nice dress watch so I was hoping to wear it to work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt

38mm intra-matic on Hirsch Lucca


----------



## catlike




----------



## Rice and Gravy

^ Love these. I have that same Jazzmaster and dearly wish there was a bracelet for it with more adjustability. Mine is on leather b/c no matter how I use the half and full links I can't get it to fit the way I like.


----------



## ebtromba

Emsflyer84 said:


> My newest and now favorite piece. The famed Khaki Auto 38mm. Guys, this one is just stunning in person. And keeping awesome time! +1-2 seconds per day! Love it.


You have the new 80 hour power reserve, too. Mine is also very accurate.


----------



## catlike

Rice and Gravy said:


> ^ Love these. I have that same Jazzmaster and dearly wish there was a bracelet for it with more adjustability. Mine is on leather b/c no matter how I use the half and full links I can't get it to fit the way I like.


I'll be b......d! I just finished writing the same thing about the bracelet in another thread. I only got the Jazzmaster today and half a link either way is too much - such a shame.


----------



## hamsterdams

First day with this lil guy. Got such a great deal, lovin it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P

hamsterdams said:


> View attachment 11477210
> 
> 
> First day with this lil guy. Got such a great deal, lovin it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Join the club...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan1524

^ Oh man...

I've been watching these on a couple outlets. Looks like they are being cleared, and discontinued. What a beauty. Too bad none of the new chronos as 38mm.


----------



## R1P

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



ryan1524 said:


> ^ Oh man...
> 
> I've been watching these on a couple outlets. Looks like they are being cleared, and discontinued. What a beauty. Too bad none of the new chronos as 38mm.


Similar style watches to this version in a smaller size that I can remember off the top of my head are the Speedy (reduced) and the IWC Chrono 37XX (can't remember the exact model but I believe 2 generations back from the 3777); terrific watches but about 5-6 times the price of the Hamilton and to date, used.

To me, at 42mm with a 7750, sapphire crystal, display back, good case finishing and a very, very reasonable price from an AD, I was in...hook, line and sinker!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

R1P said:


> Join the club...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't mind if I do


----------



## JP71624

1990s Chrono-Matic II










Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt

38mm intra-matic on snakeskin (nope, don't know the type of snake).


----------



## highbob

Thin-O-Matic, baby! Shiny.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caesare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weisoseis

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*










After shaking up the collection, I've narrowed my sights on these two Hamiltons. The Jazzmaster chrono, and the Valiant. Bases covered!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b.watcher

I've been browsing this threat for a bit, haven't seen my model here so far. so either this is a very rare bird or just not liked all that much  i like it a lot actually. it also beeing my one and only hamilton so far


----------



## Rice and Gravy

^ I like that. What size is it?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I took this and a few others to document its condition before I sent it off to Swatch Group for service/repair. The rotor spins like crazy when it's hand wound.  Thankfully it's still under warranty.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagman1000

my 3 day old Hamilton Khaki Field 42mm with H10 movement pulling office duty today.
about 8 sec fast over 3 days. not all wrist time. will wear this all week and see where its at









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Proby01

Here is my Hamilton Fontaineblue 1970's.... gold filled.. H66 (AS 1866)


----------



## Loco

My Regulator


----------



## b.watcher

Rice and Gravy said:


> ^ I like that. What size is it?


Thanks, it's quite Standard actually: 41mm. Looks bigger right?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

b.watcher said:


> Thanks, it's quite Standard actually: 41mm. Looks bigger right?


There's a "that's what she said" joke in there somewhere. 

But yes it does sort of. I think it is the case around the case that gives that illusion probably. Looks good regardless.


----------



## b.watcher

Rice and Gravy said:


> There's a "that's what she said" joke in there somewhere.
> 
> But yes it does sort of. I think it is the case around the case that gives that illusion probably. Looks good regardless.


the joke is only for thoose in there who want to see it as one 

indeed the case is fairly unique with those spaces between the outer and the inner case. that's also what i like most about that watch: not just another submariner Hommage as so many others are


----------



## kanwingshing

Ditched the factory bracelet and put on a more genre appropriate band.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Chronograph G










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG

Khaki Mechanical...


----------



## LA5W

Khaki Field Auto, perfect daily watch imo


----------



## KJH666

My first Hamilton, a Khaki 42mm Automatic Navy Sub - straight swop for an Orient Sun and Moon 65th Anniversary Limited Edition. Reminds me of a PP Aquanaut that I had with the dial etching, the numbers and the hands. Initial impression - impressed.


http://postimage.org/


----------



## justmyfreak

Open heart here. I wish this watch has AR coating 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

b.watcher said:


> I've been browsing this threat for a bit, haven't seen my model here so far. so either this is a very rare bird or just not liked all that much  i like it a lot actually. it also beeing my one and only hamilton so far
> View attachment 11535834
> View attachment 11535850


I own a Navy Sub also. It's got wrist presence for sure esp for my 6.5ers but I love mine.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch

I've joined the Hamilton Club - my Khaki Aviation just arrived.


----------



## olandese83

Here I am with auto King, today on a camo nato

Promiae bettwr pics tomorrow with sunlight









Inviato dal mio GT-I9195 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ninkorn

My 2006 Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE Auto

It originally came with an ugly watch band, but swapped it out


----------



## JonS1967

kanwingshing said:


> Ditched the factory bracelet and put on a more genre appropriate band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks sharp on that strap (and on the OEM bracelet too). I put a similar one on my Cocktail Time and I really like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

rfortson said:


> Chronograph G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


VERY cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attuma

Wutch said:


> I've joined the Hamilton Club - my Khaki Aviation just arrived.


Beautiful watch. I have the same watch but with the champagne dial and bracelet. I've since put some suede shoes on it. Wear mine pretty much daily.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch

^^^Nice - I don't think that mine is going to come off too often, either. I'm thinking that I'll pick up a couple bands for it. I bought one from Watch Gecko that I'm not terribly thrilled with, so I'm thinking a ColaReb or two. Maybe a Perlon for the hotter and more humid weather?


----------



## ThomG

38mm Khaki Mechanical green dial...


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki King


----------



## ZIPPER79

Hamilton Barton circa 1952.....Dad's old watch.


----------



## Attuma

Wutch said:


> ^^^Nice - I don't think that mine is going to come off too often, either. I'm thinking that I'll pick up a couple bands for it. I bought one from Watch Gecko that I'm not terribly thrilled with, so I'm thinking a ColaReb or two. Maybe a Perlon for the hotter and more humid weather?


 I definitely need to figure out a warmer weather option for my watch. I have an army green NATO for it, which I like, but it doesn't really go with my daily work attire. May have to go with a subtly colored perlon as well.


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## supersnout

pepepatryk said:


>


Looks awesome. That settles it, I'm not selling mine 

Mine has rivets for the whole pilot look!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adhanji

My 2 daily beaters. Love the quality of the Hamilton brand. First is the Khaki Day date 80hr, then 2nd is the Khaki Skeleton with decorative movement on a 2882.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Very nice! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjunafan

This arrived today. My first Hamilton and my first field watch. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Slm643

I just got my first Hamilton...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubex




----------



## lodobazz

I'm really interested in the Hamilton Khaki day date field watch (aka the interstellar watch). I can't figure out if the watch uses anti-reflective sapphire or not (exact link from Hamilton: H64615135 | Hamilton Watch). Some places online say yes, some don't mention it, and Hamilton itself doesn't have it listed in the specs on their website. Can anyone confirm if it has it or not?

Thanks!


----------



## watchmego3000

lodobazz said:


> I'm really interested in the Hamilton Khaki day date field watch (aka the interstellar watch). I can't figure out if the watch uses anti-reflective sapphire or not (exact link from Hamilton: H64615135 | Hamilton Watch). Some places online say yes, some don't mention it, and Hamilton itself doesn't have it listed in the specs on their website. Can anyone confirm if it has it or not?
> 
> Thanks!


It's a pilot watch not a field watch, but I'm being pedantic.

I had the 46mm pilot auto, and while it had a beautiful, giant, slightly domed sapphire crystal, if it had any AR, it woulda fooled me. So no, I don't think it has any, and if it does, don't expect to be blown away. Still a beautiful piece, though.


----------



## filthyj24

Anjunafan said:


> This arrived today. My first Hamilton and my first field watch. I'm very happy with it.


You guys are killing me! I can't believe I sold mine.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 11704066
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it. As much as I'd like to have some brand diversity, the Pan-Europ and Navy Pioneer are both calling, hoping to join my Khaki Aviation.


----------



## A320pilot

Hammy Khaki 38mm that I picked up in NYC! Love it!


----------



## ConfusedOne




----------



## tinitini

An older compressor


----------



## w4tchnut

Base Jumping today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Evening switch to my new Khaki Flight Timer. Came on an orange rubber strap, trying it out on a bracelet for now. 
My 3rd Hammy. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco

I could be interested in that...!!


----------



## Real Artman




----------



## Jeep99dad

tinitini said:


> An older compressor


that's perfection right there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason9090

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

My new rose gold chrono with H21 movement









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason9090

My new rose gold chrono with H21










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Tokeiya




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## supersnout

My new addition: Aviation E.T.O.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Trying out a fake croc strap on the Flight Timer. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainDog

Tokeiya said:


> View attachment 11765834


Nice. Do you happen to know from which year?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## drazae

X wind~big and beautiful!








나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## dmh1dgls

Just picked this up.


----------



## Level.5x

Hamilton Navy Pioneer!


----------



## JDCfour

BelowZero 42








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abs5394




----------



## w4tchnut

Flying with the Flight Timer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## CrazyCat

Love this "old leather" style strap: it contributes to the vintage looks of this piece IMO.


----------



## jam karet

Recently acquired...


----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## Sir-Guy

A forum favorite today: the Khaki Field Mechanical. Two versions of the same photo to share-untouched and then tweaked to emphasize the lume (for a new avatar photo).


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## briandb

Just came today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Looks nice! Is that the quartz version? Looks good on your wrist.


----------



## supersnout

The latest addition. Alright alright alright.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham




----------



## Ita

Nice Stewham... A blue is on my to-do list!

Ita


----------



## rfortson

Wearing mine today - Chronograph G from 74-76.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I'm not sold on whether I like the look yet, but I'm really impressed with the quality of this mesh bracelet from watchgecko.


----------



## supersnout

Rice and Gravy said:


> I'm not sold on whether I like the look yet, but I'm really impressed with the quality of this mesh bracelet from watchgecko.


It looks great on the mesh!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

^ Thanks! It's really growing on me, but I can't decide whether it dresses it up or dresses it down/


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## ltsmash1200

Hi guys, long time lurker, first time poster. Just got my first real watch a few weeks ago and love it.


----------



## Sir-Guy

That's a great first "real watch" to get!

Welcome!


----------



## filthyj24

It's good to be back.


----------



## watchmego3000

filthyj24 said:


> It's good to be back.


Back... in black!


----------



## peatnick

Sea Sentinel 688018-3 circa 1973









Calibre 688 aka ETA 2390










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## filthyj24

Switched to a 22mm B&R strap I used for a different watch. It's a little cramped but it's actually waterproof instead of just water resistant like the original strap. Just in time since all the pools are opening up. I prefer the double tang buckle on the original but the leather was starting to hold water.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

That looks good. Nice combo. I have one of those with white stitching that I use with a blue Orient Ray. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milo dinosaur

Just came back from a service!


----------



## rfortson

Chronograph G from ~1975









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

9379









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob

Khaki Field Pioneer, Manual Wind. Strap was made from Dad's old US Army duffle, c. 1950.....


----------



## grunch

Pilot day-date. Brand new as of yesterday.


----------



## shun0189

My hamilton


----------



## peatnick

Casual Friday









Pan Europ reissue calibre H31









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## cuevobat

Broke out the Thin-o-matic T-200 today:









I am honored to wear this historic watch. If you are interested you can read about it here: Vintage Hamilton Watch Restoration: March 2017


----------



## Atmke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmareyes

My 1 and only. Swapped the strap on the 2nd Photo.


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

My new arrival. I couldn't be happier 😁









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lankyleopard




----------



## JonS1967

.Mad Hatter. said:


> My new arrival. I couldn't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Beautiful watch! Enjoy it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## democrite

my daily pan europ chrono


----------



## CFHathaway

My well loved Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm, with a well loved leather jacket.


----------



## shaper

Jazzmaster chrono 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purekoryo

CFHathaway said:


> View attachment 12041074
> 
> 
> My well loved Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm, with a well loved leather jacket.


I gotta say, it does match your outfit.


----------



## purekoryo

Real Artman said:


>


I wish the Field's had that bracelet.


----------



## purekoryo

How do you like the bracelet? The only thing that bothers me is the split center links or else I would be all over it.



Tagman1000 said:


> my 3 day old Hamilton Khaki Field 42mm with H10 movement pulling office duty today.
> about 8 sec fast over 3 days. not all wrist time. will wear this all week and see where its at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Ita

strapfreak said:


> View attachment 12051330


Tell me about that strap?

Ita


----------



## drazae

X wind with morning coffee









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Slm643

I like the reflection!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

Slm643 said:


> I like the reflection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


I can't say I LIKE it, but I've gotten used to it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slm643

filthyj24 said:


> I can't say I LIKE it, but I've gotten used to it.


It tends to capture the eyes of a young woman occasionally!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## afarrell85




----------



## mdss68

First post, first Hamilton


----------



## Myrrhman

Post em here too, again.,
All my Hammys 









With the X Wind (2nd from the right) being my absolute favorite watch i own.


----------



## Ossamanity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenhelmet

My two:


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude

My new Hamilton Khaki 42mm, only a few weeks old. Love it!!


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Sir-Guy

@strapfreak—I like it! And nice strap choice, of course.

What model or reference is that? I noticed it doesn't have a 15-hour marker next to the date window, which I believe current models have (moved inboard on the 42s). Yours looks good!


----------



## JDJ_GMK

Swapped out the leather strap for a nato.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Myrrhman said:


> Post em here too, again.,
> All my Hammys
> 
> View attachment 12101586
> 
> 
> With the X Wind (2nd from the right) being my absolute favorite watch i own.


I'm a little removed from the Hammy thing these days. What are the two quartz chronos on the left? One is the new X-wind, but I forget the other.


----------



## Droyal

Been wearing this for a couple of days.


----------



## Myrrhman

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm a little removed from the Hammy thing these days. What are the two quartz chronos on the left? One is the new X-wind, but I forget the other.


The other is the WORLDTIMER CHRONO QUARTZ. The H76714135.


----------



## Myrrhman

(Double post) :-s


----------



## GT1-Reach

Here is my Khaki Pilot Interstellar Watch on a black leather strap from Hirsch.


----------



## icemanfive0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout

E.T.O. Phone home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## The_Time_Teller

View attachment DSC_0557.jpg
My Jazzmaster open heart


----------



## w4tchnut

Pro Diver said:


>


Brothers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## DavidT2

Excuse the dust
[/URL]


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

vintage Hamilton, approx 36mm. Light as a feather.


----------



## firefighterrjl

I'm new to the forums and collecting. I've read a lot, but this is my first post. I love all the information here. This is my Hamilton.


----------



## S. Wind

Here is my Hamilton. Had it for about a week.


----------



## COUPET

New to the brand, really loving this one:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## atdegs

My Hamilton collection, sorry for the glare. From left to right:
- The newest addition, Hamilton 38mm Intra-matic
- 1963 Hamilton RR Special 50 with 505 electric movement
- 38mm Khaki everyday beater
- My almost-a-Hamilton late-60s Vantage day-date automatic

Still looking to add a diver at some point, and possibly a pioneer someday.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Digging the Intra-matic—it's on my list for this year, I think!


----------



## supersnout

Let's talk! Mine might be up for sale!



Sir-Guy said:


> Digging the Intra-matic-it's on my list for this year, I think!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proby01

Found yesterday in Southern California a nice one.. octagonal, I believe 1966-1968... great dial' patina, calber Hamilton 837 (I believe it is ETA 2789), original lovely vintage box.... i love it.


----------



## ApexRex




----------



## oldfatherthames

Khaki Mechanical Antimagnetic:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Sir-Guy

.Bernd—That looks great! I wish they still made that model. I'm a fan of the hand-winding and the no-date. I think the date window on the current version just mashes up the whole look of the dial.

Digging the lumed numerals too; I didn't realize they were. Great photo! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Sir, thank you! b-)

Yeah that is really beautiful one. The dial is just gorgeous, I instantly fell in love with that one. And the ETA 2801-2 is a fine movement. On the date I'm with you, I wouldn't have bought it with the date. Way back when this was made they also had the 'Team Earth'- edition with date and automatic movement in 42 mm - same diameter as mine. The current ones with the black dial (and date) are 45 mm.

The lume is not as excellent as it may seem here, I made the shot instantly after loading the lume with a torch. The lume is just fine, not weak, not strong. If you're interested, here's a great review on uhrforum.de and here's a comparison with a Laco, both threads featuring lume shots also.

I was lucky this week to get my hands on one which is essentially like new and as much as it may sound crazy, I'm still debating with myself, whether to keep this beauty or get a classic pilot instead, Stowa e.g.. Time will tell.

Another one:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmy100

Cool pic of my 42mm Khaki on new Hirsch strap


----------



## ShadOsman

That antimagnetic is beautiful. Didnt even know they made that with no date.


----------



## scpom18




----------



## highbob

Took this old Hammy out for a spin today to see how well its 36-year-old mainspring would hold up. Not bad.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

ShadOsman said:


> That antimagnetic is beautiful. Didnt even know they made that with no date.


Yeah, that special no-date feature made me surrender. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Arlington Beech

Hamilton Aviation Pilot.....at night


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

7 years old and I still catch myself staring at my RG Hamilton Viewmatic:



I've decided the only "upgrade" will eventually be a rose gold JLC MUT Moon, Patek 5227R or Patek 5396R.


----------



## Drumr78

Silver Pan Europe on black leather nato. Picked up this nato today with a black/grey nylon nato and a black with red stitching nato. More pics to come if interested.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc




----------



## atdegs

Love the strap, what make is it?


scpom18 said:


> View attachment 12231354


----------



## atdegs

Love those coin-edge bezels. What strap is going on it?


----------



## Smoothtoquer

My first Hamilton.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Nice! I'm digging that dial. Does the bezel rotate on that model? I'm interested to hear how it's running for you.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## atdegs

I've always liked these, but I've never seen one on a tan strap. It's a nice look.



Betterthere said:


> View attachment 12260250


----------



## Sir-Guy

Agreed. I like how the case is big enough that the day window doesn't interfere with the hour or minute markers. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scpom18

atdegs said:


> Love the strap, what make is it?


it is a custom strap I bought on etsy


----------



## bwtrayer

Love this watch, Hamilton Cushion 43mm. However, I have a Below Zero on the way that will replace this one.


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex

Loving the flurry of Pan Europs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothtoquer

I'm really enjoying the Pan Europ. I got it in trade the other day and I can't believe I waited so long to add a Hamilton to the rotation. I'm even digging the OEM leather.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Smoothtoquer

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Sir-Guy said:


> Nice! I'm digging that dial. Does the bezel rotate on that model? I'm interested to hear how it's running for you.


The bezel does rotate. As far as performance, here are my tracking results for the first week on my wrist.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Interesting! I wish more non-divers had rotating bezels. I think they're a handy tool and can look great too on watches like that. I've been using a similar app?Watch Tracker?which makes it hard to relax sometimes and just enjoy wearing it!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Scribeliever




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bwtrayer

And, here is my Below Zero that I purchased Friday


----------



## JDCfour

bwtrayer said:


> And, here is my Below Zero that I purchased Friday


Very nice!! I've got the 42mm and love it. Congrats on yours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

*Re: &gt;&gt; Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Strap change on the Khaki Aviator 38mm

The original strap was nice but a little flimsy and it was black. I found myself wearing this watch with brown shoes more and the strap was not matching so I bought a Buffalo strap and swapped it out. I think the new brown strap matches the character of the watch better and it matches my brown chukka boots too lol!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Agreed, I think it looks better on the brown strap! I wish that model didn't have a date window at all, but as it does, I like it better on yours than on the larger—42mm?—version. Looks nice!


----------



## trueburrito




----------



## aegon




----------



## aegon




----------



## watchdaddy1

Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 LE



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptRaiden

PaulE said:


> Hi kiwidj
> 
> Here's a pic of my x-wind.


I was considering buying an X wind as well but I had a couple of issues.

1) the dial is 44mm or something close which makes it too big for someone with big wrists.
2) This being a pilot's watch, the absence of a GMT hand or bezel was pretty disappointing.
3) as a pilot, practically using the watch to calculate the cross wind is a long process using this watch.

for a watch costing 1000 dollars, it didn't serve the purpose. Otherwise, Hamilton makes excellent watches for pilots and otherwise.

But nonetheless you bought an excellent watch. What made you pick this one?


----------



## CaptRaiden

Ossamanity said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please mention the price and model number of your hamilton.
Thanks in advance


----------



## CaptRaiden

Myrrhman said:


> Post em here too, again.,
> All my Hammys
> 
> View attachment 12101586
> 
> 
> With the X Wind (2nd from the right) being my absolute favorite watch i own.


Hi, Can you please post a link and price of the hamilton that is 2nd from left. the one with the attitude indicator.

thanks in advance


----------



## CaptRaiden

milo dinosaur said:


> Just came back from a service!


I absolutely love the flight timer. Sadly didn't see more of these around here. can you tell me how this watch is treating you with it's accuracy and usage?
thanks in advance.


----------



## milo dinosaur

CaptRaiden said:


> I absolutely love the flight timer. Sadly didn't see more of these around here. can you tell me how this watch is treating you with it's accuracy and usage?
> thanks in advance.


Accuracy is quite good for a non TC quartz, I'm getting about +/-2 secs per month before the service. After the service with a new movement, it's running pretty much bang on. I've got a habit of manually syncing my watches to the GPS clock when I fly and this watch is usually spot on despite being in the watch box for a few weeks. At most I would say it's about 1 sec away from the last sync.

Compared to my Breitling B1, they are both really similar in accuracy. Usually just a sec or two away from the last sync within a month.

One feature I really enjoy in this watch is the ability to swap time zones. Very convenient especially when traveling to 1/2hr time zones like India. Alarms are just as loud as the Breitling's.

Very hard to fault this watch. It is truly made for flight.


----------



## Myrrhman

CaptRaiden said:


> Hi, Can you please post a link and price of the hamilton that is 2nd from left. the one with the attitude indicator.
> 
> thanks in advance


Haha. Attitude meter. It would be of the charts. Lol

The second from the left is the X Wind. It's the H77616133.
It does not have a altitude meter.

H77616133 | Hamilton Watch

I paid about 1100 euros for a brand new one.


----------



## davek35

H82335131


----------



## Relo60

My wake up watch for Monday, Hamilton Khaki King.


----------



## drazae

X wond silver dial. Got bracelet for summer!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Vindic8

Khaki day date today.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HSTexan

Just picked up this 2003 Auto Chrono on another forum member--first Hamilton and I'm super excited for it. Made a thread, but I guess it needs approval since I've only been a lurker and have never posted


----------



## Proby01

I am so very happy.... after 2 years of looking for one, in good shape at least and after losing twices bids.... I got it : The cult "Odyssee 2001", first series (should be a 1969), in good shape, with the original, very very comfortable bracelet. 64A (ETA 2452) movement, Love it !


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Robotaz

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## atdegs

Hot out of the mailbox.


----------



## atdegs

Love the new throwback design with the old school logos. If they weren't so much more expensive than the old ones I'd be thinking about trading mine in.



davek35 said:


> H82335131
> 
> View attachment 12338795


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## neogt86

Nice and simple Khaki Mechanical with perlon strap









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

drazae said:


> X wond silver dial. Got bracelet for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


I love these, but I'm afraid I would find it difficult to read the time. I had the white dial LE version and sold it because of the same chrome handset. I wish they made the hands black paint instead. Otherwise it's stunning.


----------



## drazae

ChiefWahoo said:


> I love these, but I'm afraid I would find it difficult to read the time. I had the white dial LE version and sold it because of the same chrome handset. I wish they made the hands black paint instead. Otherwise it's stunning.


I think handset is problem too. Chrome is fine for me but it had be bigger 

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Sir-Guy

strapfreak said:


> View attachment 12342855


I like this one! Do you happen to have its case size or reference to share?


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot_pt

Sir-Guy said:


> I like this one! Do you happen to have its case size or reference to share?


I believe this is a khaki field auto 38mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainDog

tissot_pt said:


> I believe this is a khaki field auto 38mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure it's 44mm. Look, the number 3 is there!


----------



## Coriolanus

On a new Geckota Retro Rally |> |> |>


----------



## supersnout

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Today's pick:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Legit

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Intra-matic 68 Auto Chrono (0414/1968) on a Hirsch Rally strap. Yesterday's pic but on the wrist again today!


----------



## oztech




----------



## tysonmax

New Di-Modell strap and Hamilton deployant on my PEC


----------



## tet

My latest Hamilton addi(c)tion


----------



## tissot_pt

RainDog said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 44mm. Look, the number 3 is there!


Yes, you are right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisYYC

New user here. First time posting. Apologies for the crappy cell phone pics but here are my two Hammys. I think Hamilton is my favourite watch brand. There's just something about them. Good bang for buck too in my opinion.


----------



## Sir-Guy

@KrisYYC—Welcome aboard! Photo isn't bad at all. That's a nice pair you have there. Hard to go wrong with the Khaki Field. I like the GMT, and how the "night hours" are darker gray.

How do you find its legibility on the day-to-day compared to the Khaki Field?

Is the strap on the GMT what it came with, or your own choice?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisYYC

Sir-Guy said:


> @KrisYYC-Welcome aboard! Photo isn't bad at all. That's a nice pair you have there. Hard to go wrong with the Khaki Field. I like the GMT, and how the "night hours" are darker gray.
> 
> How do you find its legibility on the day-to-day compared to the Khaki Field?
> 
> Is the strap on the GMT what it came with, or your own choice?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks for the Welcome!

The Khaki field is definitely more legible day to day, but the legibility of the GMT hasn't been a problem. I use it as my travel watch or for slightly dressier occasions. My Khaki field is my daily driver.

The strap on the GMT is the strap that came with the watch. The photo makes it look almost black but it's really dark brown leather.

Kris


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Wearing my X-patrol today, on a wonderful Brady sailcloth strap.


----------



## Slm643

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 12354179


That reminds me of my first watch purchase back in 1973, and still working today!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

Slm643 said:


> That reminds me of my first watch purchase back in 1973, and still working today!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Actually I have both, I purchased the new edition because I still like the original one but the current one is a bit too bulky, no contest!


----------



## Slm643

Kilovolt said:


> Actually I have both, I purchased the new edition because I still like the original one but the current one is a bit too bulky, no contest!
> 
> View attachment 12354765


You got the date model!, very nice! Where did you get the new edition?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

Slm643 said:


> You got the date model!, very nice! Where did you get the new edition?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


I bought it from a grey dealer at a good price some five years ago when it was introduced.


----------



## Slm643

Kilovolt said:


> I bought it from a grey dealer at a good price some five years ago when it was introduced.


Okay thanks!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdss68

Just swapped the stock brown leather strap out for a black Nato...... delighted, suddenly looks a way more purposeful watch.


----------



## iuam

new addition (first deal on the BST!)


----------



## jcar79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

jcar79 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, I miss it already.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Alansmithee

Picked from post office on way to work.


----------



## delco714

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Surprise bday present from my wonderful lovely gf! She had the balls to buy me a watch, and she has taste!!


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

My love/hate relationship with my X-Patrol. Still torn on this on, even on the custom Brady sailcloth strap.


----------



## mastertime

Alansmithee said:


> Picked from post office on way to work.


Looks awesome ! What model and case size ?


----------



## Alansmithee

mastertime said:


> Looks awesome ! What model and case size ?


Hi:

full details here but's its 42mm - very nice piece, lots of great deals and I the readability is pretty good considering what it is:

H72515585 | Hamilton Watch


----------



## ChiefWahoo

GreatLakesWatch said:


> My love/hate relationship with my X-Patrol. Still torn on this on, even on the custom Brady sailcloth strap.


Torn why? It's a great watch! If it used the 44mm X-wind case I'd have one.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

This "supersized" Khaki Aviation is making my left arm do some workout at the office today.
Although it's on a nato atm, it weighs a ton!


----------



## Eric Barton

Got my first Hamilton. Got a few Crown & Buckle straps.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

GreatLakesWatch said:


> My love/hate relationship with my X-Patrol. Still torn on this on, even on the custom Brady sailcloth strap.


Looks great to me!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Picked this up today. I'm in love!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Bluegem




----------



## Bluegem




----------



## baboon1980

42mm Khaki









Sent from my H5x using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

My first Hamilton... Well, technically my 2nd, as I had an mili issued one that I sold recently...


----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## jcrowemag

My Hamilton Khaki King on a Blu Shark Alpha and Lamy Safari and 2000 fountain pens. Love my Hammy and Lamy stuff.


----------



## JonS1967

Loving this LE!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Brey17

My hammy with blueberries, Marionberries, raspberries. Shut out to Spooner's berry farm!


----------



## javadave61

My new (to me) Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weisoseis

My new addition...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Weisoseis said:


> My new addition...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this model! How long is it?


----------



## Ottski44




----------



## Sir-Guy

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical today. I do enjoy how legible it is.



















It's one I keep coming back to!


----------



## Weisoseis

ChiefWahoo said:


> Love this model! How long is it?


Hey there. It's 1 and 15/16ths of an inch long. I have a 7.25" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Weisoseis said:


> Hey there. It's 1 and 15/16ths of an inch long. I have a 7.25" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. So only 50mm. I keep hoping they'll be longer as there are three of the 42mm auto chronos I'd like. Just a tad small for my comfort zone. Gorgeous though! Wear it in great health.


----------



## Weisoseis

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks. So only 50mm. I keep hoping they'll be longer as there are three of the 42mm auto chronos I'd like. Just a tad small for my comfort zone. Gorgeous though! Wear it in great health.


It's right at my limit. You sir have meat poles for wrists, with all due respect, lol. My favorite of the Jazzmaster chronos. Thank you.

Be well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonmax

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Rough life... Is it too big for his wrist?


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob

This, believe it or not was not to long ago a grail for me. I would NEVER consider spending $200 bucks on a watch a few years ago. This year due to WUS and Ashford......$325 cad DONE..... and Hav straps add to this beauty... enjoy your Weekend brothers and sisters...









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



tysonmax said:


> Rough life... Is it too big for his wrist?


Best picture ever?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps

One of my Hamiltons.


----------



## Sunnygps

One of my Hamiltons.

View attachment 12387661


----------



## CrazyCat

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



41Mets said:


> Best picture ever?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


He surely doesn't have that kind of dilemma!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I've had a lot of Hamiltons. Can't believe I only have one now. I miss these. Bought and sold two Regattas alone in 2015.


----------



## Coriolanus

Newest of three Hammies in my stable.


----------



## javadave61

More time with my Jazzmaster Chrono.










Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonmax




----------



## soaking.fused

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*










Lights out.


----------



## tet

Whole family. It's green nato and zulu week


----------



## Onewatchhh

First Hamilton! Was a bit unsure at first, have been circling the brand for a while and finally dived in with a Khaki Field King - I'm impressed 
Trying it out on straps at the mo...

Stock strap:










Timefactors admiralty NATO (looks purposeful on this I think):










And I've a new super-soft leather inbound today too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh

Here we go - lovely piece of hide, supple with a waxy finish:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Sea Sentinel ETA 2390 circa 1971









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## KrisYYC

Another new Hammy arrived today. This one is my third. The good ol' Khaki mechanical. At first I wasn't sure about the beige strap, but now I like it.


----------



## iuam

BenF said:


> Here we go - lovely piece of hide, supple with a waxy finish:
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that "hide" looks to fill in those long lugs nicely


----------



## Brey17




----------



## iuam

just got this, not sure if it sticks around
(if history repeats it won't, flipped my khaki mechanical in 2 days)


----------



## soaking.fused

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*










Fancy the date wheel's flat '4' on the Khaki.


----------



## bensdaddyjoe




----------



## peatnick

Pan Europ chrono









H31 movement I think is based on Valjoux 7750 ?









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## pantagruel

I was never thrilled with the OEM strap on my Intra Matic. I put it on this Christopher Ward strap with a deployant clasp, and it looks super classy in my opinion.


----------



## Brey17




----------



## ChiefWahoo

pantagruel said:


> I was never thrilled with the OEM strap on my Intra Matic. I put it on this Christopher Ward strap with a deployant clasp, and it looks super classy in my opinion.


I bought one of those straps on their summer sale and put it on my Viewmatic. It looks fantastic.


----------



## soaking.fused

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## PunOnePunAll

Brey17 said:


>


Stunning!


----------



## Brey17

ChiefWahoo said:


> I bought one of those straps on their summer sale and put it on my Viewmatic. It looks fantastic.


I love this watch. If I hadn't found the Vapaus Veli, this would be my dress watch.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Rale




----------



## Weisoseis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Just picked up today. Intra-Matic 68 Chronograph, here on Geckota Classic Vintage Racing light brown leather...















*Save**Save*​


----------



## BVLDARI

Love orange.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

BVLDARI said:


> Love orange.


Beautiful piece. I wish I had bought one when they could be found on f29 a few years back.


----------



## BVLDARI

ChiefWahoo said:


> Beautiful piece. I wish I had bought one when they could be found on f29 a few years back.


Thanks. I really enjoy it. I've had it for around 8 years. Serviced it once... Thought about not servicing it because the cost of the service was the same as what the value of the watch was. In the end I figured I love this thing so much I might as well keep it...


----------



## Slm643

Here's my Khaki auto Titanium 42mm, my first hammy, probably not my last, any others out there?


----------



## soaking.fused

Khaki



mitchjrj said:


> View attachment 12415597


Very nice addition. This has such a classic look and fancy the date at 6. Superb strap combo and shot here.

Congrats on your new Hamilton.


----------



## mitchjrj




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Smoothtoquer

The mailman just dropped this baby off. My first impression is awesome.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Smoothtoquer said:


> The mailman just dropped this baby off. My first impression is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Very nice! Good choice is that your first Hamilton?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice choice, @Smoothtoquer! What's the reference on that? I normally don't like how day-dates are done, but that looks good. I don't care for the ones whose days are at the uppermost part of the dial (obscuring the 12).

Looks good on you!


----------



## mitchjrj

Matched set...


----------



## BVLDARI

Slm643 said:


> Very nice! Good choice is that your first Hamilton?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


nice!


----------



## ApexRex

Smoothtoquer said:


> The mailman just dropped this baby off. My first impression is awesome.


Awesome! I have a similar watch with a slightly different color scheme. Nice purchase!


----------



## TagTime

Not the first Intra-Matic 68 posted here, but it is my first Hamilton. Love the classic look and great finish.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wore mine today. Loving this watch!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knisse

ApexRex said:


> Awesome! I have a similar watch with a slightly different color scheme. Nice purchase!


Awesome watch, do you happen to know the diameter and thickness of the watch?


----------



## ApexRex

Knisse said:


> Awesome watch, do you happen to know the diameter and thickness of the watch?


Thanks! It is the H70505833. Has the H-30 movement. It's 42mm not including crown and 11mm thick. Just about perfect size for my wrist, which is about 7.25"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothtoquer

Sir-Guy said:


> Nice choice, @Smoothtoquer! What's the reference on that? I normally don't like how day-dates are done, but that looks good. I don't care for the ones whose days are at the uppermost part of the dial (obscuring the 12).
> 
> Looks good on you!


The reference is h70695735. It's the first pvd coated watch that I've acquired and I was a little nervous as to how it would look. Once I got it on my wrist I wondered why I waited so long to get a triple black watch.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothtoquer

Slm643 said:


> Very nice! Good choice is that your first Hamilton?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


I had a Pan Europ for a minute and traded it away, so technically this is my second Hamilton. I plan on hanging on to this one though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I decided to dress this up a little and try it on a black leather croc strap. It was a pita to get the strap on with how close the lug holes are to the case, but it looks good I think.


----------



## ApexRex




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Pan-Europ


----------



## Sir-Guy

Love it, @ZM-73! I'm not sure what the inspiration was for this line, but it makes me think of trendsetting commercial pilots in the early '60s. What a fun watch.


----------



## CrazyCat

Smoothtoquer said:


> The reference is h70695735. It's the first pvd coated watch that I've acquired and I was a little nervous as to how it would look. Once I got it on my wrist I wondered why I waited so long to get a triple black watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Very nice!

How about readability with the all-black style?


----------



## Smoothtoquer

CrazyCat said:


> Very nice!
> 
> How about readability with the all-black style?


It's not too bad during the day, but nighttime it's a little more difficult.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Rice and Gravy said:


> I decided to dress this up a little and try it on a black leather croc strap. It was a pita to get the strap on with how close the lug holes are to the case, but it looks good I think.


I'd say it looks better than good! What a great looking watch. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

My first ever Hamilton, it's gorgeous!

The stock strap isn't bad at all but the one in the mail is going to look awesome on it!










Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Sir-Guy said:


> Love it, @ZM-73! I'm not sure what the inspiration was for this line, but it makes me think of trendsetting commercial pilots in the early '60s. What a fun watch.


Thank you, I love it too. It's based on the 1971 Pan-Europ though, it was was a chronograph.


----------



## WhoDeySay

First Hamilton (on perlon for summer) and first post.


----------



## Robotaz

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## GUTuna

Back to the American era, the Piping Rock 1928 Yankees Championship reissue.


----------



## jswing

Just arrived and I love it. I haven't had a hand winder for a while.










Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Khaki



Unsolved_Mistry said:


>


Looks awesome! Congrats on your new pickup.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

soaking.fused said:


> Khaki
> 
> Looks awesome! Congrats on your new pickup.


Thanks! I'm already OCD on the polished bezel 

Here it is on its new strap excuse the low light pic









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

It's a great little watch, @jswing. I have the green dial version. Congrats! Would like to hear updates about how it runs for you.


----------



## Knisse

@apexrex thanks! That was kind of you, from the wrist shot it appears to fit very good.


----------



## BVLDARI

This is cool!


----------



## Robotaz

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

A great local brewery on the creek. Cheers!



















______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## atdegs

Just back from service.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Khaki king









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## thenameisnando

My two Hamiltons, love these and the Hamilton collection will continue to grow. The khaki has a custom horween leather strap done by Choicecuts. Need to get a darker brown rally strap for my Intramatic 68, which, out of all my watches is my new favorite and I never want it off my wrist.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rreimer91

42mm on a Tudor fabric strap (2 piece)


----------



## atdegs

Old school Khaki Field. New to me today.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Great looking pilot and strap choice! I loved my grey pilot and almost bought another. However, when I went back and looked at the wrist shots of my old one, it just liked strange on my fat arm. Had same issue with a square Jazzmaster. I think I can only pull off traditional watches that are longer than they are wide. 
But that color combo. . .so perfect.


----------



## arexrosauce

Field w/ w&w Model 2 Classic Wheat strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Manxpot

Bought today after reading reviews on here. Very pleased. Have my eye on a Navy Frogman next


----------



## tinmichael




----------



## tinmichael




----------



## Sir-Guy

Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## daniele75merenda

Hi from Italy.
Spirit of liberty auto chrono









Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## igorsfc

Khaki Officer









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

trying on canvas for my '68


----------



## jswing

Sir-Guy said:


> It's a great little watch, @jswing. I have the green dial version. Congrats! Would like to hear updates about how it runs for you.


I timed it over the last couple days and it's running +6. Certainly happy with that! I really like winding it also, I've missed having a hand winder. When I consider the value factor, this has to be my best purchase in years.


----------



## Sir-Guy

jswing said:


> I timed it over the last couple days and it's running +6. Certainly happy with that! I really like winding it also, I've missed having a hand winder. When I consider the value factor, this has to be my best purchase in years.


That's a good way to put it-I agree they're a great value. If I wear mine 'round the clock, it averages about +4.5 spd. However I did a week of positional testing in resting positions and mine likes 6H the best; it'll only gain 1 or 1.5 spd in that position. So when I'm not wearing it I keep it wound and at 6H in a drawer and over a month it'll average out to about +2 spd.

It's so much bang for the buck and a lot of fun to wear. One of my favorites and probably the one I wear the most on my days off.


----------



## motzbueddel

Haven't worn this one for a while... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fusbal

Great minds think alike...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Just so happened I'm wearing this today. Hamilton Khaki King.

Enjoy your Tuesday members.


----------



## netguy1999




----------



## Laso1




----------



## soaking.fused

netguy1999 said:


> View attachment 12448799


Great shot and watch.



wedgehammer said:


>


This looks super.


----------



## jswing

I just got a khaki mechanical last week and liked it so much I bought an auto as well. I was a little concerned about getting two of the "same" watch so I went with silver, and they're really very different watches.










Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Mid 70's vintage goodness









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## namthang

Mine, khaki navy H786150 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

rfortson said:


> Mid 70's vintage goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Wow! Super cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisYYC

Black strap on my Khaki Mechanical. Now my work watch. The high legibility of the dial is very nice.


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Smoothtoquer

Loving the Khaki.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23




----------



## jswing

Trying my khaki auto on nato.









Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Finally found this Jazzmaster Square in a silver dial after searching for a few weeks:










The strap needs replacement, any good suggestions on where to buy a 24mm strap (sub $50)? Also, does Hamilton make a 22mm Deployment clasp? The only one I've seen is a 20mm clasp.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Some days I love it. Some days it's the most illegible watch I own.


----------



## Slm643

raheelc said:


> Finally found this Jazzmaster Square in a silver dial after searching for a few weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strap needs replacement, any good suggestions on where to buy a 24mm strap (sub $50)? Also, does Hamilton make a 22mm Deployment clasp? The only one I've seen is a 20mm clasp.


Very nice watch! What are the dimensions?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Slm643 said:


> Very nice watch! What are the dimensions?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


If I recall correctly, it's 38mm in diameter, and not sure about the thickness. 24mm lug width


----------



## ChiefWahoo

raheelc said:


> If I recall correctly, it's 38mm in diameter, and not sure about the thickness. 24mm lug width


I thought the smaller 3-hander had smaller lugs. I chased a chrono for years and then decided it wore too large for me. Plenty of straps in that range. I like Panatime for a wide selection but there are lots of great affordable sources. B & R Bands seems to have good selection of traditional dressy styles, too. 
I bought a strap with a diagonal pattern in the leather. It complimented the sharp angles very nicely. I'll find some pictures.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Here was my strap. It looked very cool, and the watch was stunning. It just looked bad on my chubby wrist.


----------



## dbleoh7

First Hamilton. 38mm Khaki Field automatic. For some reason I can't get my photos to rotate. Sorry!


----------



## raheelc

ChiefWahoo said:


> Here was my strap. It looked very cool, and the watch was stunning. It just looked bad on my chubby wrist.


That looks great! Did you have it with the standard tang/buckle, or did you have a deployment clasp on it? Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check those out and see if I can find a nice strap. I actually bought this same watch from Ashford last week, but also felt like it was too chunky for my wrist (bought it as a compromise for not being able to find the three-hand version anywhere). So I returned it and continued the search. As for the lugs on the three hand, I measured it myself and it is indeed 24mm 

Will post more pics once I get a new strap! Thinking of getting a brown and navy one!


----------



## supersnout

Giving the Frogman the leather treatment!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTLALaw

Here's my Pan-Europ chrono that I actually bought on the forums from thebuzz (great, easy transaction--highly recommend him either as a buyer or seller if you have the chance):


----------



## Jcepe55




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## tysonmax

Casual Thursday...Is that a thing??


----------



## tinmichael




----------



## TeddyBallGame

wedgehammer said:


> trying on canvas for my '68


That combo looks great!! Who makes the strap?


----------



## grandmeleas

Here are my two Hamilton (Intra-Matic Auto 38mm and Intra-Matic Chrono 42mm)


----------



## tx94

By now, my only Hamilton is the Khaki Mechanical. It was one of my favourite Hami because it feels like the originals military ones. I love the 2801 movement too (in general I love hand wound watches, perhaps more than automatic movements)

I didn't bought it, it was a christmas present : P
















And here enjoying it!


----------



## Sir-Guy

@grandmeleas, how do you like the Intra-matic? It's probably next on my short list but I'm leaning heavily towards the silver dial version. The black is compelling but I'm curious how it looks on the day to day.

@tx94, looks great! I've the same one and it's a favorite of mine. By the way, it's an ETA 2804-2; the 2801 is the no-date version of that movement. Kind of wish they offered this one without a date for a little more of an authentic look!


----------



## grandmeleas

I just love it, it is a keeper. 
Very classy: very thin (especially considering it is automatic) and 38mm is perfect for this style (I was inspired by Mad Men when I bought it).

Surprisingly at this price range, it includes the ETA 2894-A2 movement which is considered superior to the more standard 2824. 
I am also very happy with the accuracy (+ 5-10 sec a day).


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very cool! I dig the retro vibe and the Mad Men thing was on my mind too. I do wish it were a manual or no-date as I don't plan on wearing it as a daily watch, but it does keep popping back to the top of my list. I think I'd have to see one in person to really know if I should commit to it (as far as which dial). 38mm for sure, though—my wrists are about 6.5" and that dial seems pretty big as is with that small bezel!


----------



## tx94

Sir-Guy said:


> @grandmeleas, how do you like the Intra-matic? It's probably next on my short list but I'm leaning heavily towards the silver dial version. The black is compelling but I'm curious how it looks on the day to day.
> 
> @tx94, looks great! I've the same one and it's a favorite of mine. By the way, it's an ETA 2804-2; the 2801 is the no-date version of that movement. Kind of wish they offered this one without a date for a little more of an authentic look!


True, I failed. It's a 2804 with date, not a 2801. Thanks for your answer.

I agree, a Khaki Mechanical without date would be even more awesome.


----------



## soaking.fused

jswing said:


> Trying my khaki auto on nato.


I really dig my Khaki on a Nato.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

^^ Wow, that is quite a collection.


----------



## grandmeleas

Here a few other pics of my two Hamilton


----------



## tinmichael

GMT with NATO strap


----------



## Proby01

I love my recently acquired Gary, 1962 !....Hamilton 686 (AS 1200) caliber. Came with a new snake strap.... I will now look for a suitable fix-o-flex Speidel or Kreisler...


----------



## Proby01

.. and this is one I got on my recent trip to the US in early August.. took some time to solve the mystery of the logo but I got it :
DEMO piece by the Hamilton "presentation and awards" division, to show what they could do. They used, early 1960's, a lovely Stormking VII and a "G" logo that doesn't belong to any company. Should have the Hamilton 688 (ETA 2390) caliber, could not open it, will have it done next week.
Lovely Speidel Fix-o-flex with it.


----------



## Proby01

... and to complete today' s series, the last Hamilton I found during the last US trip in early August... a lovely 1929 Tonnaeau Plain, caliber Hamilton 987. Need to get a proper strap now...


----------



## Slm643

Proby01 said:


> ... and to complete today' s series, the last Hamilton I found during the last US trip in early August... a lovely 1929 Tonnaeau Plain, caliber Hamilton 987. Need to get a proper strap now...
> View attachment 12475191
> View attachment 12475197


Man do I really want one of those Tonneaus!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Slm643 said:


> Man do I really want one of those Tonneaus!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Ditto. That's amazing. Would never fit my tree line, but I can dream. Wow! What a beaut! Congratulations!


----------



## raheelc

Navy blue strap on the new (to me) Hamilton:










Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*










Watching M Football


----------



## househalfman

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 12260250


Do you have the reference number?


----------



## BadSport340

My first Hamilton! Didn't expect this one to be such a strap monster but it is.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

That's a great first one! The red strap really makes it pop.


----------



## soaking.fused

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Rice and Gravy said:


> ^^ Wow, that is quite a collection.


Thanks!!



Sir-Guy said:


> The red strap really makes it pop.


Totally agree.










Boatswain on Lizard


----------



## Sir-Guy

Love the alpha hands on that one, @soaking.fused—have any other photos to share? Looks great.


----------



## barryireland

Just got my first Hamilton today.
Delighted with it, bought here thanks to pesman.


----------



## raheelc

barryireland said:


> Just got my first Hamilton today.
> Delighted with it, bought here thanks to pesman.
> View attachment 12480927


Beautiful piece! Let me know if you ever decide to sell it 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*










Khaki



barryireland said:


> Just got my first Hamilton today.
> Delighted with it, bought here thanks to pesman.
> View attachment 12480927


This' fantastic.

Well done and congrats on your new Hamilton!


----------



## soaking.fused

Sir-Guy said:


> Love the alpha hands on that one, @soaking.fused-have any other photos to share? Looks great.


Sure do! 
The dial on this one is hard to photograph. Sorry these aren't very good.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very cool. Looks pretty thin, too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## soaking.fused

Sir-Guy said:


> Very cool. Looks pretty thin, too! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for the comments! I like the raised arabics and especially the '4'.


----------



## jswing

Still really liking the Khaki Mechanical.










Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## tinmichael

Hamilton Titanium Small Second


----------



## barryireland

Thanks for the comments guys.
Its definitely a keeper for the collection.
Only problem is one hamilton is not enough.
Looking at a jazzmaster viewmatic next.
Anyone have one?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

My first Swiss watch. Bought as a birthday present to myself. I still love wearing it and sometimes just stare at the beautiful dial.


----------



## jswing

barryireland said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> Its definitely a keeper for the collection.
> Only problem is one hamilton is not enough.
> Looking at a jazzmaster viewmatic next.
> Anyone have one?


I had one and really liked it. Beautiful dial.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## barryireland

jswing said:


> I had one and really liked it. Beautiful dial.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


Jswing any good pictures?

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Proby01

and here is my latest arrival.... a working 1958 Everest.... with caliber 500...... love it !....


----------



## fiskadoro

Posted this here before, but here it is again. 1970s Hamilton Day'n'Date.


----------



## jswing

barryireland said:


> Jswing any good pictures?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


I'm sorry but I don't. I flip so many watches I destroy the evidence once they're gone.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slm643

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12492541


Wow I really like the brown!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Khaki


----------



## raheelc

New shoes for the Hamilton. Navy blue, mahogany, and python. Which one to put on first? I'm thinking the python!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74




----------



## mannal

Had this photo out and stumbled across this thread. Perfect example of preparedness meeting opportunity.


----------



## Wowbagger




----------



## soaking.fused

mannal said:


> View attachment 12493983




This is an outstanding lineup.



raheelc said:


> Which one to put on first?


My vote goes to the E-Break first, and then the Python strap!


----------



## raheelc

soaking.fused said:


> This is an outstanding lineup.
> 
> 
> My vote goes to the E-Break first, and then the Python strap!


Yep, I was parked  The python strap has been installed, looks great! Will post up pics in the morning!


----------



## briangray

.


----------



## mannal

Nice 1st post. One of my favorites.



briangray said:


> Hamilton Khaki King
> View attachment 12496155


----------



## raheelc

The python strap on the Hamilton









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen

Still quite a beauty but I've unfortunately lost the feels for this one lately...










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gdest

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

New strap for my chrono. 









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*










New arrival - just in time for the honeymoon. I did not need another watch this year, but I just couldn't resist after seeing pictures of it. And it does not disappoint in the flesh. It really is a looker. And the perfect size for my 6.5" wrists.


----------



## raheelc

Newly acquired Pan Europ









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcepe55

Big Eye on leather strap


----------



## mplsabdullah

Received my first Hamilton yesterday

Had an eye for this one for quite a while and finally jumped


----------



## Sir-Guy

Congrats, @mplsabdullah! Nice first one. I always found that one appealing and it was hard to resist the recent Ashford offering.


----------



## supersnout

That's a beauty! Almost bit the ashford sale but needed to free some room. Great buy!

Did you get it for 404 or 505? Price changed in a matter of hours.



mplsabdullah said:


> Received my first Hamilton yesterday
> View attachment 12502975
> 
> Had an eye for this one for quite a while and finally jumped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## shigga

Just got this from Amazon. I love it. But I'm a little hesitant about keeping it. All the videos I've seen it came in a long box with another strap and removal tool. Mine came in a small Hamilton box minus the tool. The tag and all protective plastics are on the watch and strap buckles. But while changing it to the correct day I noticed every day is on there twice. M,M ,T,T, W,W, THUR,THUR,... etc. Is this normal? Otherwise it's perfect.


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Proby01

A nice one I just found in the US : Hamilton "Masterpiece", special series created for awards purposes, for career achievements, with engraving on the back from 1959. In this case it seems to be a modified "Talbot" dial... came with original box and certificate, with a nice Kreisler Twist-o-flex bracelet. 10K gold filled, an interesting Hamilton 731 (the update of the 730).


----------



## grandmeleas

So many beautiful watches here!

Frankly, my favorite watch brand is Hamilton (with A. Lange & Söhne).
I just wish that their would reduce the diameter of their current offering by 2mm on average...


----------



## Dre01SS

Just got a Crown & Buckle Phalanx strap for the Pilot, love it!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

shigga said:


> View attachment 12509337
> Just got this from Amazon. I love it. But I'm a little hesitant about keeping it. All the videos I've seen it came in a long box with another strap and removal tool. Mine came in a small Hamilton box minus the tool. The tag and all protective plastics are on the watch and strap buckles. But while changing it to the correct day I noticed every day is on there twice. M,M ,T,T, W,W, THUR,THUR,... etc. Is this normal? Otherwise it's perfect.


1-- Yes. Having 2 of each day of the week is normal. It allows the watch to have 2 languages on the day wheel. You and I just have english twice.

2-- Did you get the Hamilton NATO strap? I'll attach a pic of what what the Hamilton NATO looks like for the blue Pan Europ.

3-- Enjoy this one! I got mine back in December. It was great in the winter, big and easy to read, and it was even prettier in the summer sunlight! I find myself staring at it often. (PS It was a month before I realized it has a 120-click unidirectional bezel. I spent a month thinking it was decoration.. )


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

grandmeleas said:


> So many beautiful watches here!
> 
> Frankly, my favorite watch brand is Hamilton (with A. Lange & Söhne).
> I just wish that their would reduce the diameter of their current offering by 2mm on average...


Hear.. Hear!! I am with you on that. I LOVE their offerings, but they do not need to be 44mm. 
The 7750 and 2824 can easily be wrapped in a case from 38-40m and will then fit everyone!


----------



## franco60

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

1972 Diver on custom cork rallye.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps

This is one of the two Hamiltons I have.


----------



## Sir-Guy

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> 3-- Enjoy this one! I got mine back in December. It was great in the winter, big and easy to read, and it was even prettier in the summer sunlight! I find myself staring at it often. (PS It was a month before I realized it has a 120-click unidirectional bezel. I spent a month thinking it was decoration.. )
> 
> View attachment 12513363


The rotating bezel is something I like to see on non-diver watches. By the way, I couldn't help but notice that it looks like yours is upside down in that photo! Just curious-nice watch on you!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Hear.. Hear!! I am with you on that. I LOVE their offerings, but they do not need to be 44mm.
> The 7750 and 2824 can easily be wrapped in a case from 38-40m and will then fit everyone!


Wrong. Like clothing, there is no one size fits all. 44 is normal for me and the reason I love Hamilton. Plus, they offer most watches in sizes, something few other manufacturers do across their lineup.

I have this 44 incoming!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Sir-Guy said:


> The rotating bezel is something I like to see on non-diver watches. By the way, I couldn't help but notice that it looks like yours is upside down in that photo! Just curious-nice watch on you!


Yeah. I noticed that after I took the pic too. It was a long night the night before. I put it on bleary eyed with barely a sip of coffee.


----------



## Robotaz

For it's size it's an amazingly comfortable watch.


----------



## doctwotree

Arrived last week. Really love the combination of functions and looks. Jazzmaster design cues work on this super compressor style.


----------



## jonathanp77

The only Hamilton I have. A 60's Aqua Date 600 Super Compressor. Have a good and productive week everyone!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## doctwotree

Here's my other Hamilton. Just felt the more brown-toned dial on this one needed a matching strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing

jonathanp77 said:


> The only Hamilton I have. A 60's Aqua Date 600 Super Compressor. Have a good and productive week everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Beautiful.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Boatswain



doctwotree said:


>


I love your watch.



jonathanp77 said:


>


Astounding.


----------



## shigga

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> 1-- Yes. Having 2 of each day of the week is normal. It allows the watch to have 2 languages on the day wheel. You and I just have english twice.
> 
> 2-- Did you get the Hamilton NATO strap? I'll attach a pic of what what the Hamilton NATO looks like for the blue Pan Europ.
> 
> 3-- Enjoy this one! I got mine back in December. It was great in the winter, big and easy to read, and it was even prettier in the summer sunlight! I find myself staring at it often. (PS It was a month before I realized it has a 120-click unidirectional bezel. I spent a month thinking it was decoration.. )
> 
> View attachment 12513363


Yeah I got the nato strap just not the tool. I did switch out the leather one for it. Looks a lot better to me on the nato. Loving the watch so far. Now deciding if I can live without the intra-matic 68...


----------



## borchard929

His and Hers Hamiltons









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

borchard929 said:


> His and Hers Hamiltons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


 i have a scuba king that is in bad need of service. I was quoted 400+ for service... and i only paid 500 for the watch. So its just been sitting there and i took that 400 and pit it toward something else. Fantastic watch, though, i miss wearing it.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Would it make sense and be more cost effective to buy new ETA movement for it and just have that replaced instead of a full service?


----------



## Neognosis

Rice and Gravy said:


> Would it make sense and be more cost effective to buy new ETA movement for it and just have that replaced instead of a full service?


i dont know how much a movement costs, or how much it would cost to install it... but maybe...??


----------



## TJ Boogie

Hamilton never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## ApexRex

Haven't had time to take any decent pictures of my own, but just got this in today- love it!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

ApexRex said:


> Haven't had time to take any decent pictures of my own, but just got this in today- love it!


You'll love it! Mine's a keeper.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Hammy's in Rome.


----------



## Slm643

Here's mine for today, it's 95° here so I am inside binge watching syfy!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proby01

I had just read that "No Hamilton collection is complete without at least one Rodney in the stable" .. so here is my new acquisition from London last week, should be a 1953-54 as it has a 748 caliber, lovely watch indeed, I immediately re-braceleted it with a vintage Speidel Flex band...


----------



## Slm643

Proby01 said:


> I had just read that "No Hamilton collection is complete without at least one Rodney in the stable" .. so here is my new acquisition from London last week, should be a 1953-54 as it has a 748 caliber, lovely watch indeed, I immediately re-braceleted it with a vintage Speidel Flex band...
> 
> View attachment 12531131
> View attachment 12531133


Wow what a great dial!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirKing7

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Hammy's in Rome.


Looks fantastic, nice shot!


----------



## Wowbagger

Just arrived 'Frogman'.

The rest of my Hamilton collection.


----------



## Brad3AB

Hi all,

Here is mine, wearing well with a green NATO. 

Brad


----------



## Norm_Montreal

Hi, just received my first automatic watch! Really happy with it so far!








Thanks for watching,
Norm


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Fresh off the mail truck. Like most white whales, I'm not in love in person. Yet.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Much more comfortable on the bracelet.


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Slm643

Just did a strap change from stock to this BlueShark Quick release, me like!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdnoss

First post had a Hamilton for a few years now. It was my first Automatic and is still one of my favorites.


----------



## Sir-Guy

That looks great, @Slm643. Nice choice!

Here's my Khaki Field Mechanical. I like how legible these are.


----------



## William Voelkel

My jazzmaster!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Sir-Guy said:


> That looks great, @Slm643. Nice choice!
> 
> Here's my Khaki Field Mechanical. I like how legible these are.


Sir-guy, is that the blue dial model the lighting makes it hard to tell? But I've been thinking about getting one, yours is very nice!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## quikturbo

Love my Jazzmaster on Croc strap and the bracelet


----------



## edotkim

I don't wear this watch very often, but whenever I do, I always think: I should wear this more often! ;-)

It's a Hamilton HTC Chronograph with a Lemania 5100 movement circa the 90s. I love its tidy 39 mm diameter, its easy-to-read central minutes counter, its 60-click bezel and its unusually svelte lugs. If anyone happens to know the model name or number of this watch, please let me know. The case back simply displays the Hamilton logo with "HTC" below it. There is a number below HTC, but I'm fairly certain it's the serial number of the watch and not a model number.


----------



## ConfusedOne

This watch was made for NATO straps!


----------



## jswing

edotkim said:


> I don't wear this watch very often, but whenever I do, I always think: I should wear this more often! ;-)
> 
> It's a Hamilton HTC Chronograph with a Lemania 5100 movement circa the 90s. I love its tidy 39 mm diameter, its easy-to-read central minutes counter, its 60-click bezel and its unusually svelte lugs. If anyone happens to know the model name or number of this watch, please let me know. The case back simply displays the Hamilton logo with "HTC" below it. There is a number below HTC, but I'm fairly certain it's the serial number of the watch and not a model number.
> 
> View attachment 12536685


I'd like to know the model number also, because I'd like to find one. I'm a fan of the Lemania 5100.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Just won one on ebay, can't wait for it! box papers and everything! Hopefully I can get an awesome pic like yours!



dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Hammy's in Rome.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Slm643 said:


> Sir-guy, is that the blue dial model the lighting makes it hard to tell? But I've been thinking about getting one, yours is very nice!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the comment! It's actually the OD (green) version. In most lighting the green is pretty subtle.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Jazzmaster GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Sir-Guy said:


> Thanks for the comment! It's actually the OD (green) version. In most lighting the green is pretty subtle.


Great thanks! I will check it out!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southern

My Frogman!


----------



## edotkim

jswing said:


> I'd like to know the model number also, because I'd like to find one. I'm a fan of the Lemania 5100.


+1! The movement was a big motivation for me in buying the watch, even though I didn't know much about it. The best I've been able to gather is that Hamilton made a number of models using slight variations on this case and bezel for the European market in the early- to mid-90s, some being chronographs and some not. With regard to the chronographs, I've seen light dial, panda dial and reverse panda dial variants. Of those, I think the reverse panda looks fantastic-here's an old WUS thread that includes a photo.

I'll definitely let you know if I manage to learn anything more about these models, and please do the same if you're able to dig up anything on your end!


----------



## jswing

edotkim said:


> +1! The movement was a big motivation for me in buying the watch, even though I didn't know much about it. The best I've been able to gather is that Hamilton made a number of models using slight variations on this case and bezel for the European market in the early- to mid-90s, some being chronographs and some not. With regard to the chronographs, I've seen light dial, panda dial and reverse panda dial variants. Of those, I think the reverse panda looks fantastic-here's an old WUS thread that includes a photo.
> 
> I'll definitely let you know if I manage to learn anything more about these models, and please do the same if you're able to dig up anything on your end!


That reverse panda really is nice. I'm surprised Hamilton is only displaying the date rather than day-date which is more the standard for the 5100. I've had the 5100 in Sinns, an Omega, and a Tutima, but never a Hamilton. That'll be next if I can find one. Yours imo is also a perfect size.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne

Took my first photo using my new mirrorless dslr...the Sony a6000!
I should have been using it a little more often, but phone cameras are so convenient!
Once I get more varied lenses/learn photography 101 I can start to get some Hodinkee/W&W quality out of my photos!


----------



## goranilic

Navy GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonastan

Khaki Field Chrono with H21 Movement.


----------



## Miklos86

Going home after a long day.


----------



## Weisoseis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soaking.fused

Slm643 said:


>


Looks awesome!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

It seems my lot in life is to spend years looking for my grail Hamilton and then sell it once I get it. LOL
This new one is hitting the sales block. :-\


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

As close to O.W.N. as I've gotten since I started collecting. Worn everyday from Rome to Florence and now Madrid. Good morning from this gorgeous city.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Mine says hi!









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinmichael




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Better pic









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## soaking.fused

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Mine says hi!


What a gorgeous silver dial the Khaki has. Looks superb!



dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Worn everyday from Rome to Florence and now Madrid. Good morning from this gorgeous city.


When in Rome..


----------



## Drumr78

Came home from work thursday night to find this surprise! My local AD was having an official Hamilton 125th anniversary celebration(we live in lancaster, Pa where Hamilton was founded) and we were invited. Didn't even know my wife rspv'd that she'd be there. It's the Hamilton Intramatic '68 LE. Number 1622 of 1968. Changed over to the nato to dress it down some since I'm usually a jeans a t-shirt guy.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice pickup and kudos to your wife! I'd have to use that watch to time how long she would roll her eyes at a time if I suggested going to that event. Hah! Looks surprisingly decent on the NATO. Nice color choice.


----------



## mitchjrj

Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 Chrono on PhenomeNATO...


----------



## 8man

Khaki Mechanical on B+R Bands Brown Horween Classic


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Jonastan

Loses only 1 to 1.5 Seconds a day consistently.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Keeps growing on me.


----------



## JonS1967

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



mitchjrj said:


> Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 Chrono on PhenomeNATO...


Looking very sharp indeed! I wore mine today. Love this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumr78

Came home from work Thursday night to find this surprise! My local AD was having an official Hamilton 125th anniversary celebration(we live in lancaster, Pa where Hamilton was founded) and we were invited. Didn't even know my wife rspv'd that she'd be there. It's the Hamilton Intramatic '68. Number 1622/1968. Put mine on a nato to dress it down a little bit since I'm a jeans and t-shirt mostly guy. I love it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeter

just arrived,wanted this one for 3+ years


----------



## rioc




----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Love me some Barcelona.


----------



## cjgent

Picked up my second Hamilton. My first was a gg-w-113 that I flipped. Loving this 38mm chrono with the 7750. Comes standard with a polished bezel but I refinished it to match the rest of the watch as it should be.


----------



## castilla

ConfusedOne said:


> This watch was made for NATO straps!
> 
> View attachment 12537403


I like the strap ! Where can i buy it?


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Sir-Guy

Mine says hi, @cuthbert.

Surprisingly similar photo!


----------



## cuthbert

Sir-Guy said:


> Mine says hi, @cuthbert.
> 
> Surprisingly similar photo!


Yes but since then I changed strap!









You can see here the difference in crystal quality between my Longines and the Hamilton, that is my main complaint on this watch, is there any aftermarket replacement?

And I'm on the market for a vintage Hamilton or Benrus GG-W-113.


----------



## soaking.fused

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*










His & Hers Khaki


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Back to the daily grind.


----------



## cjgent

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 12565597
> 
> 
> You can see here the difference in crystal quality between my Longines and the Hamilton, that is my main complaint on this watch, is there any aftermarket replacement?
> 
> And I'm on the market for a vintage Hamilton or Benrus GG-W-113.


Because the Longines is darker? That's not the crystal, its the face.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Do you mean regarding the lack of anti-reflective (AR) coating on the Hamilton, @cuthbert? I wonder how one gets that applied aftermarket as opposed to buying a new crystal.


----------



## soaking.fused

With the light...










And without.


----------



## SJR3

Purchased this earlier this year and absolutely love it.  I've enjoyed browsing through this thread!

P.S. How do I rotate my uploaded images? The forum wants to orient it in the above manner, no matter how I rotate the file on my PC. It needs to be rotated 90 degrees left, but I don't see any option do so when managing attachments. Very annoying! o|


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Sir-Guy said:


> Do you mean regarding the lack of anti-reflective (AR) coating on the Hamilton, @cuthbert? I wonder how one gets that applied aftermarket as opposed to buying a new crystal.


Actually cheap sapphire crystals like this one also have a blueish tint, I don't like it...I was wondering if I can get an acrylic one, for instance.


----------



## Huliganchik

Some more hamiltons


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Lofnsjoke

Jazzmaster thinline quartz









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Hamilton Intra-Matic 68


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Two months in a row I've received new Hamiltons and just not been in love with them. Going to give this a few days in other lighting conditions but will likely be hitting the trading block with my X-Copter this weekend.


----------



## Brey17




----------



## MetroiD

One of the recent instances I've worn my Regulator on its original black strap. It surprises me how much that helps dull down the otherwise brilliant colour of the dial...


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I put my Jazzmaster Day/Date on a Crown and Buckle Phalanx strap and I love it. Casual and so comfortable.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## w4tchnut

Flight Timer on a Kevlar strap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

Here are mine: a 1971 Dateline A-587 and a Khaki Chrono.


----------



## Slm643

pyddet said:


> Here are mine: a 1971 Dateline A-587 and a Khaki Chrono.


That Dateline is SaaaWeet!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Here's my Khaki Hamilton X wind









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## P. Ortiz

Here are my circa 1977 Masterpiece as well as my Khaki King. Each great in its own special way.


----------



## JonS1967

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 12575545


Incredible! I've wanted one of these for about 20 years. Stunning example.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

P. Ortiz said:


> Here are my circa 1977 Masterpiece as well as my Khaki King. Each great in its own special way.
> 
> View attachment 12577751
> View attachment 12577755


That Masterpiece is... well, a masterpiece! Gorgeous watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

These are mine to Hamiltons. Just switched from the perforated WatchGecko Rallye to the 3 hole WatchGecko Rallye on my Pan Europ. Then I put the perforated WatchGecko Rallye with OEM Hamilton deployant clasp back on my Intramatic LE chronograph. Have a great day!


----------



## erikclabaugh

Been enjoying this one on a Bas and Lokes strap recently.


----------



## ConfusedOne

I did a SOTC a few weeks ago and these pictures came out really well!
I don't know if I already posted them here, but just in case...


----------



## koller1994

ConfusedOne said:


> I did a SOTC a few weeks ago and these pictures came out really well!
> I don't know if I already posted them here, but just in case...
> 
> View attachment 12583591


What is the accuracy of your Hamilton Mechanical? I am considering buying whether Green or Black Dial. Your watch is Black Dial right ?


----------



## Sir-Guy

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

@koller1994, I'm not @ConfusedOne, but here's how mine does:










Great watch. Superb value. Sentence fragments. Highly recommended!



















This is my green dial version.


----------



## koller1994

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Sir-Guy said:


> @koller1994, I'm not @ConfusedOne, but here's how mine does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great watch. Superb value. Sentence fragments. Highly recommended!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my green dial version.


Thanks for your reply. Recently, I am wavering between black and green dial  But now, the black dial on jomashop is out of stock


----------



## ConfusedOne

koller1994 said:


> What is the accuracy of your Hamilton Mechanical? I am considering buying whether Green or Black Dial. Your watch is Black Dial right ?


Sorry for the delayed response...silly college assignments getting in the way.
I will be honest and say that I don't really keep track of accuracy for my phones.
Only because I rotate my watches daily, but from my day to day use I would say it is around -/+ 3 seconds per day which is good enough for me.

My dial is indeed the black and I picked it over the green because it was a more versatile color.
If I wanted a green field watch I would pick up the Seiko Alpinist SARB017 (which I am planning on doing).


----------



## P. Ortiz

JonS1967 said:


> That Masterpiece is... well, a masterpiece! Gorgeous watch!


Thanks JonS1967, for the compliment. I bought this watch about ten years ago in practically perfect condition. I had it parked for the last couple of years because it was running fast due to needing a cleaning. Since it wasn't being used, I actually considered selling it. That changed after servicing it. One cleaning later, it's running perfectly and all thoughts of selling are gone. Unfortunately; it came back from servicing with the small crack on the crystal at around 12:00. I opted not to replace it because it's the original. This is the only significant flaw I can find.


----------



## Sir-Guy

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



koller1994 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Recently, I am wavering between black and green dial  But now, the black dial on jomashop is out of stock


I agree with @ConfusedOne that the black is more versatile. However, the green is pretty subtle and a little color goes a long way. It works great with fall colors (brown, green, tan). That second shot of it in the car I posted is the greenest I've gotten it to look. In real life it's like this most of the time:


----------



## daniele75merenda

My loved simple cheap but also classy quartz.









Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## terry82

My Hamiltons watch


----------



## Slm643

For after the dentist appointment this morning!









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## 8man

Khaki Pioneer Mechanical on Hirsch Liberty


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Sir-Guy

Very nice, @mplsabdullah. I'm glad you were able to snag one! Looks great.


----------



## Anthonyjh7

My current Hamiltons
Khaki Navy Sub Auto and
Khaki Navy Air Race GMT. 

Im waiting on my 6th Hamilton, Jazzmaster Auto Chrono h32656785 - will receive it next Thursday


----------



## dpeter

8man said:


> Khaki Pioneer Mechanical on Hirsch Liberty


ive ordered a custom martu strap for mine. A pilot style on vintage leather.


----------



## 8man

dpeter said:


> ive ordered a custom martu strap for mine. A pilot style on vintage leather.


Nice. I've heard good things about her work. The watches style will work well with a pilot strap.

Post pics when it comes in.


----------



## pyddet

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Thanks to an incredible deal on the bay, this little guy showed up on my doorstep yesterday.








Edit: now with updated family photo.


----------



## rudyr

My first H and chrono; wasn't sure when I ordered it, but it's a keeper.


----------



## Grendeline

I've been scrolling through this thread on my lunch. There's something about the Hamiltons that _really_ like. I want a Khaki Field Automatic to experiment with different kinds of straps and NATO bands for it. And I just got my last watch a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## JonS1967

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



pyddet said:


> Thanks to an incredible deal on the bay, this little guy showed up on my doorstep yesterday.


Nice Ventura! Such an iconic watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedeville

Just got this pre owned khaki day date yesterday. I’m really liking how the face is laid out. The vintage look lume is my favorite feature.


----------



## soaking.fused

Field Watching  on


----------



## RotorBoater

I tried getting rid of mine via selling on eBay. After shipping it, it somehow never made it to the buyer, nor in the USPS tracking system, so I just assumed it got lost or stolen along the way. About a month later, I got a call from a random person saying they found my package stuffed in a bush behind a dumpster unopened. I picked it up from them two days ago and the watch was totally unharmed. I might hold on to it for some time more as a lucky charm because if that's not some damn good luck I don't know what is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

RotorBoater said:


> I tried getting rid of mine via selling on eBay. After shipping it, it somehow never made it to the buyer, nor in the USPS tracking system, so I just assumed it got lost or stolen along the way. About a month later, I got a call from a random person saying they found my package stuffed in a bush behind a dumpster unopened. I picked it up from them two days ago and the watch was totally unharmed. I might hold on to it for some time more as a lucky charm because if that's not some damn good luck I don't know what is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! What a story... I'd keep it too!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 12570797


What strap is that? Looks great!


----------



## took

X-PATROL









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## soaking.fused

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Have a great week everybody!










Khaki 


RotorBoater said:


> I tried getting rid of mine via selling on eBay. After shipping it, it somehow never made it to the buyer, nor in the USPS tracking system, so I just assumed it got lost or stolen along the way. About a month later, I got a call from a random person saying they found my package stuffed in a bush behind a dumpster unopened. I picked it up from them two days ago and the watch was totally unharmed. I might hold on to it for some time more as a lucky charm because if that's not some damn good luck I don't know what is.


Keeper.


----------



## Slm643

My Lady and I got home from the hospital at 10am this morning, she is fine, just a little arthroscopy on left knee. I'm doing the snack & tea duty keeping the ice fresh... I'm wearing my Hamilton..









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## blank001




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Anthonyjh7

My new Jazzmaster arrived today


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

My favorite combo.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## soaking.fused

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Anthonyjh7 said:


> My new Jazzmaster arrived today


Beautiful Jazzmaster.

Congrats on the new acquisition!! 



mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 12605649


Interstellar shot!! 

Fancy the open Arabics.

Murphy would definitely approve of this one!



.Mad Hatter. said:


> My favorite combo.


I can understand why; looks outstanding on that strap.


----------



## fvc74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendeline

.Mad Hatter. said:


> My favorite combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


That looks fantastic! What model Watch is that?


----------



## ConfusedOne




----------



## mplsabdullah

Grendeline said:


> That looks fantastic! What model Watch is that?


Pan Europ Auto Chrono
https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/amer...wk7F82sstUCcUrpS9sCqr__AkoDLGfXxoCJ9YQAvD_BwE


----------



## mplsabdullah

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



soaking.fused said:


> Interstellar shot!!
> 
> Fancy the open Arabics.
> 
> Murphy would definitely approve of this one!


Thanks. Always liked this one and finally jumped. Really enjoy the dial layout. Shame they didn't make Interstellar version available.


----------



## Grendeline

mplsabdullah said:


> Pan Europ Auto Chrono
> https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/amer...wk7F82sstUCcUrpS9sCqr__AkoDLGfXxoCJ9YQAvD_BwE


Thanks, I've seen it before, but it never really stood out. That red strap really makes it pop.


----------



## mui.richard

.









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie

HAMMY H82305131 PICKED THIS UP FROM AZ FINE TIME ON A BRAND NEW UNCLE SEIKO TROPIC STRAP


----------



## castilla

How is my new nato?

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## rioc

View attachment 12610119


----------



## sticky

The new kid in town. More than that though, it's my first ever Hamilton.


----------



## jswing

sticky said:


> The new kid in town. More than that though, it's my first ever Hamilton.
> 
> View attachment 12611225


Congrats, good choice. Wearing my khaki mechanical today as well.










Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice pickup, @sticky. It's a great watch. Let us know how you like it. I find them a wonderful value.


----------



## Kulprit

It just looks "right" on an OD Zulu










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Pan Europ today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Khaki Field 42mm on a Worn & Wound single pass leather strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matador02




----------



## davek35

Recently picked this up on craigslist for a steal. Hamilton Aviation 42mm. 2824-2. Love it! (the least I could have done was wipe the dust off..  )

Hamilton H76665835


----------



## mannal

View attachment 12617083


View attachment 12617085


View attachment 12617087


----------



## Slm643

mannal said:


> View attachment 12617083
> 
> 
> View attachment 12617085
> 
> 
> View attachment 12617087


Nice! Is that your cooking watch? I also don't recall getting a invite... 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## jayjay1986

This just came today. Needed a dress watch and this caught my eye.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Congratulations, @jayjay1986! Great choice. Beautiful watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wearing this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayjay1986

JonS1967 said:


> Wearing this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and nice chrono

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

jayjay1986 said:


> Thanks and nice chrono
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Drucifer




----------



## Drucifer




----------



## kixx05

Straight from the AD, 50% off the price


----------



## Kitan

Drucifer said:


>


That's a very clean dial


----------



## Drucifer

Kitan said:


> That's a very clean dial


Thanks! My only proper dress watch. I love wearing it.


----------



## miguelgiz




----------



## sabba




----------



## bank222

38mm Khaki Field Auto (newer edition with lower beat movement). On Hirsch liberty leather strap w/ deployant. Great watch!


----------



## RotorBoater

42mm Khaki on a Miltat Horween. Surprisingly a really good quality strap. Nice thickness to it too


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## Semper

Here's my King. I like this model a lot as it was Hugh Laurie's watch in the early seasons of Dr. House series


----------



## took

X-Patrol on this lovely Sunday









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## greggm

Here is mine! Love the hands and overall aesthetic, the more I wear it the more I like it.


----------



## Slm643

In the deep places of the world, it's Hamilton today...









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie

Khaki Scuba


----------



## Loco

Here is my Regulator.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Cool stuff, @Loco. How do you like it? Do you get many comments on it?


----------



## Semper

The King


----------



## blank001




----------



## Loco

Sir-Guy,

Thank you for the like of my watch. Not many people I know value a nice/good watch but the few that do like it a lot, it is one of my favorite watches.


----------



## afarrell85

Khaki Mechanical with BluShark 2-piece










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8man

Khaki "SWAT" Special Edition


----------



## dpeter

The martu strap arrived for my Field Pioneer manual. It was thicker than expected, about 4,3mm and not 3mm.









The work is very good, soft and comfy strap. She also "burnt" the buckle, I forgot to mention that when I ordered the custom strap. Did not notice until after it shipped so that was a nice surprise.


----------



## interesting2watch

nice watch


----------



## interesting2watch

nice red numbers on that dial


----------



## panda-R

8man said:


> Khaki "SWAT" Special Edition


Nice! Where can I get one?


----------



## 8man

panda-R said:


> Nice! Where can I get one?


Check out Ashford.com

Long discontinued. Released in 2003 I believe. Ashford had a couple of display models available and I jumped on one immediately. This one was basically NOS. The only thing missing was the original SWAT metal box. I received it with a generic Hamilton box.

Really loving it too. Seems to have more of a curve to the lugs compared to a typical 38mm Khaki as well. Doesn't seem as long even though the lug to lug is also 46mm.

ETA 955.112 (7 Jewel Quartz) as well.


----------



## BradPittFUAngie




----------



## Neognosis

I love the champaign dial khaki king, i wish they still made it


----------



## mannal

I plan on wearing this guy tomorrow. Had the camera out so I figured now was a good time to snap some pic's.


----------



## mannal

dpeter said:


> The martu strap arrived for my Field Pioneer manual. It was thicker than expected, about 4,3mm and not 3mm.
> 
> View attachment 12645873
> 
> 
> The work is very good, soft and comfy strap. She also "burnt" the buckle, I forgot to mention that when I ordered the custom strap. Did not notice until after it shipped so that was a nice surprise.


This is a nice combo. How is it working out? Wrist shot?


----------



## dpeter

mannal said:


> This is a nice combo. How is it working out? Wrist shot?


I like it, very soft strap. I have a few pilot straps but did not find ready made one's that looked the way I wanted.










Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rale




----------



## JohnM67

Thin-O-Matic 38mm:


----------



## Sir-Guy

Driving in the rain this morning.


----------



## Almanon

I have more expensive watches, but this Mechanical is by far the best bang for the $ I own.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Almanon said:


> I have more expensive watches, but this Mechanical is by far the best bang for the $ I own.


I know what you mean. I'm in the same place and keep coming back to this one when deciding what to wear. It's so humble and charming. Plus mine is doing well with accuracy...averages about +2 or +3 spd.


----------



## dan86

About to walk into my local FedEx Office to ship out my Sarb017.

Here's my Khaki King on a Haveston Nato strap. Loving my new Hammy!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

Why dirching the sarb?


----------



## dan86

Neognosis said:


> Why dirching the sarb?


No slight on the sarb. I like the 017 more than the 033. I have two Seikos already - an SBDX001 and a vintage Seiko Crown. I couldn't let go of the MM300 and I wanted to diversify (brand + design language). I picked up the Khaki King, a Jazzmaster GMT and a Navy Pioneer. I'm selling the Jazzmaster - I found it big for my wrist and I love the immediate day-date change at midnight on the Khaki King. Still waiting on the Navy Pioneer to decide what I want to do with it.

Want to have 3 pieces ultimately - 
Khaki King, MM300 and Breitling Navitimer.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## afarrell85

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



took said:


> X-Patrol on this lovely Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Success is no accident. ...


Love this combo! Looks great with the gulf strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Dunkeljoanito said:


> Love this combo! Looks great with the gulf strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You! I have fallen for this piece again because of the NATOS









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## mitchjrj

Mundane wrister of the Intramatic 68...


----------



## 8man

Pioneer Khaki Mechanical on an original Hamilton Pioneer pilot strap.


----------



## jswing

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Almanon said:


> I have more expensive watches, but this Mechanical is by far the best bang for the $ I own.
> 
> View attachment 12655721


Agreed. I also have a similarly priced Seiko and the Hamilton is just more refined. I've been wearing mine on natos, but yours looks great on that leather.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rale




----------



## mitchjrj




----------



## ZM-73

New strap for my Pan-Europ.


----------



## TAG Fan

Newest addition. There was a sale and I picked this one up at a pretty decent bargain


----------



## sagialkobi

Nice strap/watch combo! Where'd you source the strap from? Lookin' sharp!



ZM-73 said:


> New strap for my Pan-Europ.
> View attachment 12662189


----------



## zimv20ca

i've had my eye on this X-Wind for a while, and finally grabbed it last night.


----------



## w4tchnut

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

^^^ nice!! 
I debated long and hard between this one and the white dial version. 
Went with the latter, due in tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

sagialkobi said:


> Nice strap/watch combo! Where'd you source the strap from? Lookin' sharp!


Thank you. I got it from the seller ManCaveLeather.


----------



## took

Enjoy the weekend!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## mph57

Mid 1980s Hamilton GG-W-113 issued when I entered UPT (USAF Pilot Training)


----------



## zimv20ca

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



w4tchnut said:


> ^^^ nice!!
> I debated long and hard between this one and the white dial version.
> Went with the latter, due in tomorrow.


also very sharp, it's a touch decision. enjoy it!


----------



## hectord

Today.









@Khakihamilton


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fastfras

9941


----------



## ajk1979

Took a lot of agonizing whether I really wanted to get a chrono again after wearing non-chrono watches for the past few years. Finally decided I'd give it a shot with a 38mm auto. Now I'm glad I decided to get one  I didn't like the strap that came with it so I replaced it with a rally strap from Clockwork Synergy.


----------



## mannal

ajk1979 said:


> Took a lot of agonizing whether I really wanted to get a chrono again after wearing non-chrono watches for the past few years. Finally decided I'd give it a shot with a 38mm auto. Now I'm glad I decided to get one  I didn't like the strap that came with it so I replaced it with a rally strap from Clockwork Synergy.


Congrats! This is one of my favorite watches in my collection. I have a sub 7" wrist. The OEM strap did not work for me either.


----------



## jswing

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Congrats. I've come close to buying that before and likely will at some point. Strap looks great.

Edit: this was supposed to be a reply to ajk1979.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajk1979

mannal said:


> Congrats! This is one of my favorite watches in my collection. I have a sub 7" wrist. The OEM strap did not work for me either.


Many thanks! That strap looks great on your watch. I think the flat black and white coloring of the watch makes it easy to match with almost any color strap...an additional plus to an already-great value watch.


----------



## ajk1979

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



jswing said:


> Congrats. I've come close to buying that before and likely will at some point. Strap looks great.
> 
> Edit: this was supposed to be a reply to ajk1979.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


Many thanks jswing! You should definitely get one while they're still available. I found it difficult to find a simple and plain dial to suit my tastes, so when this one showed up, I just had to get it (having made the decision to buy a chrono).


----------



## Lucien369

mph57 said:


> Mid 1980s Hamilton GG-W-113 issued when I entered UPT (USAF Pilot Training)
> 
> View attachment 12664239


Nice.

Could you show it at closer look ? Thank you.


----------



## IWC1987

My hammies


----------



## Slm643

We will be busy with Thanksgiving preparations thru Thursday morning! Got this on today my only Hamilton. Previous photos..









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

New X-wind just showed up. 
Really digging it!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruiser

Just picked this up in a trade. I'm back in the Hamilton family. Love this watch.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

This is arriving today. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Just got it. It's an awesome watch, but I think I prefer the automatic version. Gonna give it a few days, but I'll likely be putting it up for sale after Thanksgiving.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

w4tchnut said:


> New X-wind just showed up.
> Really digging it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possibly my favorite Hamilton ever traded. I have been looking for one since, but I keep reminding myself I sold it because I couldn't read the white on white very easily. It's otherwise perfect.


----------



## wedgehammer

Hamilton 6B


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Happy thanksgiving WUS fam!


----------



## GregoryD

Don't have any at the moment, but here are some that I've had in the past. The titanium Frogman was probably my favorite; wouldn't mind getting that one again, but seems impossible to find these days.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ethebull

I had been on the hunt for a classically styled Val 7750 auto chrono at a reasonable cost. Very happy to have found this Khaki Field! For a 42mm, they wear large, 52mm ltl is the culprit, but my near 7.5" wrist can handle it, and large chrono registers look so much nicer to me than the proportions on the 38mm version.


----------



## chirs1211

ethebull said:


> I had been on the hunt for a classically styled Val 7750 auto chrono at a reasonable cost. Very happy to have found this Khaki Field! For a 42mm, they wear large, 52mm ltl is the culprit, but my near 7.5" wrist can handle it, and large chrono registers looks so much nicer to me than the proportions on the 38mm version.
> 
> View attachment 12688141


Just got this exact same one  gorgeous piece

Chris


----------



## Kokosnuss

View attachment IMG_5658-1-L.jpg


----------



## Bowman1

I had a root canal scheduled for this morning, but it turns out I didn't need one after all. I celebrated by picking up my first Hamilton.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Bowman1 said:


> I had a root canal scheduled for this morning, but it turns out I didn't need one after all. I celebrated by picking up my first Hamilton.


If there's ever a reason needed to buy a new watch, I don't think there'd be anything better than that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonastan

Either getting a root canal, or getting a beautiful Hamilton. You made the right choice!


----------



## KBAnthis

Does anyone own a curved expansion bracelet that fits a Hamilton Khaki h70455553 Silver 38mm? I am considering purchasing this watch soon but would enjoy it more with an expansion bracelet. I saw the post with the OEM bracelet. It, however, is not curved which is what I am looking for. I would greatly appreciate help finding this information out as I have not received any replies from some bracelet retailer sites. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## mitchjrj

Intramatic 68 Chrono...


----------



## Myrrhman

w4tchnut said:


> New X-wind just showed up.
> Really digging it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omg !! 
That one is so so beautiful ! 

Could you tell me the type number and the diameter ?


----------



## Slm643

Sunday, I think winter is coming to Lansing MI. Later this week!









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705

Here's my Hamilton Khaki Aviation...


----------



## w4tchnut

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Myrrhman said:


> Omg !!
> That one is so so beautiful !
> 
> Could you tell me the type number and the diameter ?


Yes, it is a beaut! Fairest of all X-Winds, IMO. 
See ref. No. below. 
Dia is 44mm.

Ashford had it for $699 on BF, possibly minus the $50 Amex offer. I missed out on that deal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

P1290318 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## ethebull

Bought a bracelet to dress up my Khaki Chrono. This came from Strapcode and required some reshaping to the end links. It came out well, and I like the quality better than the Hamilton stock bracelet for this piece.









Not finding a way to rotate this image. It is upright in my files but not here...


----------



## atdegs

1970s Chrono-diver


----------



## maxbaris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Loving that chrono on the bracelet!

I'm starting to warm up to the idea of moving down to a 42mm watch again if the L2L is at least 52mm and I can get a bracelet. I'm also warning up to the Khaki autos finally.

What's the L2L on the 42mm Khaki auto?

Thanks!


----------



## chirs1211

According to my calipers the total length on the 42mm tip to tip is 52.1mm  
Though the new Khaki field is 44mm the H70625133

http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/collection/khaki/field/auto-44mm/h70625133

Chris


----------



## JFLUX13

New arrival.
First Hamilton.
I'm absolutely in love with this one!

Khaki Aviation ETO Chrono H77612333


----------



## ethebull

ChiefWahoo said:


> Loving that chrono on the bracelet!
> 
> I'm starting to warm up to the idea of moving down to a 42mm watch again if the L2L is at least 52mm and I can get a bracelet. I'm also warning up to the Khaki autos finally.
> 
> What's the L2L on the 42mm Khaki auto?
> 
> Thanks!


52mm. As I said in the post above, this wears large for a 42.


----------



## fagyalllo

H78615355


----------



## Myrrhman

JFLUX13 said:


> New arrival.
> First Hamilton.
> I'm absolutely in love with this one!
> 
> Khaki Aviation ETO Chrono H77612333
> 
> View attachment 12708669


Congrats on your first hammy !

Very nice !


----------



## rosborn

fagyalllo said:


> H78615355
> 
> View attachment 12709641
> 
> View attachment 12709643


WOW! Gorgeous watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mplsabdullah

Very happy I finally grabbed this one









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Picked up another X-wind last night. Brief collection of my four Hammies before the X-copter was packaged up for its new owner.














Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam

don't think I've posted in this thread... your basic khaki


----------



## Semper

My Hami


----------



## dpeter

trying a new strap, not sure about this one. Had to have it for the price.


----------



## TetheredToTime




----------



## JFLUX13

Wish you all a great Sunday!


----------



## motzbueddel

Winterwonderland....










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

GMT Jazzy...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fastfras

No Winter here but there is a Hamilton.


----------



## 8man

Pioneer Mechanical


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## atdegs

New today on a trade.


----------



## w4tchnut

Still loving this one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmarks9156

My beloved Khaki Ti









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## atdegs

Seems about time that I make sure all the Hamiltons I've owned are cataloged here. I'll try to go chronologically.

Thin-o-matic








1963 RR Special 50








1960s Hamilton Auto








Blue dial Khaki quartz








Intra-matic 38mm








Khaki Aviation








Khaki Scuba








Khaki Field Auto








Chrono-diver








Thin-o-matic








I'm pretty sure that's all of them. I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## Johnp_g

New today. Khaki Mechanical.









I was going to buy one of these last year for my 50th birthday present to myself, but I went for an Archimede Deck Watch instead. Then came a Seiko SKX007. Then, last November, my ultimate GADA watch, the Damasko DA36 which has hardly left my wrist in the last 12 months. I still had a pull towards the Khaki Mechanical so I celebrated 12 months of Watch Buying Abstinence with an early Christmas present.









Love the size and weight and look of it, and it went straight onto an Admiralty Grey Watch-Gecko NATO.

It'll struggle for wrist time against the DA36, but I think I'll manage fit it in on a weekly basis - perhaps I'll start my own Field-Watch Friday?


----------



## Djmeen

*Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Just got my first Hamilton - a Jazzmaster Maestro.

https://image.ibb.co/nvcUfR/C7489718_EC24_457_B_A4_D8_D6_C22_B593_EF9.jpg

https://image.ibb.co/dtxUfR/73948_D6_A_6_B0_E_498_A_BB93_027427_EA26_AC.jpg

https://image.ibb.co/nzFFLR/81630826_AAD2_4_AF2_863_F_B55_A331773_DD.jpg

https://image.ibb.co/npDPEm/D039_BAA2_0266_4210_87_AF_8161582_F796_E.jpg


----------



## Djmeen

*Re: Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Sorry guys - trying to figure out how to share the pics!


----------



## w4tchnut

Haven't worn this one in awhile. 









Playing with strap options with this one. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnp_g

Not on the wrist today but...

Field watch among a pile of Field Notes.


----------



## delco714

Merry Xmas!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hectord

@Khakihamilton


----------



## mplsabdullah

Wearing mine today 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MATT0404

A Christmas gift from my wife. My first Hamilton. :-!

Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer Auto Chrono by Audio Database, on Flickr


----------



## Sir-Guy

@MATT0404, great gift and photo! How do you like it so far?


----------



## ChiefWahoo

*Re: Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Djmeen said:


> Just got my first Hamilton - a Jazzmaster Maestro.
> 
> https://image.ibb.co/nvcUfR/C7489718_EC24_457_B_A4_D8_D6_C22_B593_EF9.jpg
> 
> https://image.ibb.co/dtxUfR/73948_D6_A_6_B0_E_498_A_BB93_027427_EA26_AC.jpg
> 
> https://image.ibb.co/nzFFLR/81630826_AAD2_4_AF2_863_F_B55_A331773_DD.jpg
> 
> https://image.ibb.co/npDPEm/D039_BAA2_0266_4210_87_AF_8161582_F796_E.jpg


This may be my favorite watch I've ever owned. I was planning to buy another next spring if things go well, but part of me feels that 45mm is a tad too big on me now, especially if I drop a few more pounds. The 41 is way too small. I wish they had done this in 44 or even 43. Absolutely love it, though. Perfect summer dressy watch for me. Wear it in great health!


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch

^^^ Nice! What model is that? I don't think I've seen it before (at least not with the crown or crest or whatever that is at the 12 position).


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## vanilla.coffee

Wutch said:


> ^^^ Nice! What model is that? I don't think I've seen it before (at least not with the crown or crest or whatever that is at the 12 position).


It's a 'Spirit of Liberty' model no. is H42415541

The case is pretty much Jazzmaster style (42mm) and the dial has a beautiful sunburst. Photos do not do it justice. It's my favourite Hamilton.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## W.G. Pagel




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## TJ Boogie

Happy New Year fellow Hamilton-owners!


----------



## camilo

The Navy never disappoints ;-)


----------



## JFLUX13

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## josayeee

Another Khaki King


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## gdest

New shoes!









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hughes

Got this lovely lady today.


----------



## jswing

My no-date mechanical just arrived from Japan.










Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikep80




----------



## Rice and Gravy

It's on a "sailcloth" strap from iwantastrap.com. I think I have FINALLY found a strap to stick with on this that is comfortable, durable, casual and fits my style.


----------



## darinronne

My first Hamilton and first Swiss watch arrived yesterday.

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Maestro v Maestro

White one just arrived today. Hoping the black one leaves soon. Auctioning it off.








Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoM

Timeless xmas gift from my love


----------



## darinronne

Wearing the Khaki Field 38mm Auto Silver today.


----------



## Relo60

HKK


----------



## ChiefWahoo

First day out with the new Hammy. Glad to have my grail back. This fits me in so many ways.








Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Hamilton Khaki mechanical


----------



## JohnM67

Thin-O-Matic, 38mm:


----------



## Unikagen

Khaki Pilot Automatic and a limited edition X-Wind Automatic Chronograp

Oh, and a Seiko. Sorry about that.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Hamilton Khaki mechanical


----------



## sickondivers

#RetroModernism


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Back to the freezing cold Midwest and dreaming of warmer days in Sydney. Take me backkkk


----------



## Bruiser

Great pic. Would like to see more of that strap, though. What is it?


----------



## darinronne

Got our new gear at work. Hamilton Khaki Auto 38mm Silver.


----------



## tmnc

New member but have a little collection of my own. Already have a list of the other Hamilton's I want









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLinde

Really tempted to pick up one of those interstellar Hammy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfly




----------



## duc

Delivered yesterday in a trade with another WIS. I like it on a NATO a little better than the bracelet:


----------



## donkey__jaw

My Hamilton Pilot Auto Chrono. When not wearing my green Zulu, I have a Super Engineer II and black silicone band. About to Purchase another black Nato. The last one was in tatters by the time I decided to retire it.


----------



## cdcastillo

This week is the turn on the wrist of the Khaki Pilot Pioneer Aluminium Auto on a Bond Nato.


----------



## Slm643

cdcastillo said:


> This week is the turn on the wrist of the Khaki Pilot Pioneer Aluminium Auto on a Bond Nato.
> View attachment 12816819


First time I've seen one of those, how do you like it?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Intra-matic 38 today.


----------



## Sir-Guy

That's a gorgeous photo, @atdegs. I'm looking forward to getting one of these!


----------



## atdegs

Thanks, definitely worth the price of admission. Keep an eye out for a deal and they're cheap, mine was $250.



Sir-Guy said:


> That's a gorgeous photo, @atdegs. I'm looking forward to getting one of these!


----------



## RobPagNY

These are just a few of my Hamiltons.............


----------



## Almanon

I've posted this one before, but I recently put it on a brown Hirsch Mariner strap and I think it makes for a great fit:


----------



## Sir-Guy

I dig it, @Almanon. How snug is the keeper on yours?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Almanac,

You're right. That's a combo I have not seen before, and it really does look good!
Wear it in health and enjoy creating the stories a that leave marks on the watch.

AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## zimv20ca

it's a little difficult at times to make such a non-subtle watch (Khaki X-Wind Auto Chrono) subtle:


----------



## Almanon

It is perfect. The Hirsch Mariner is one of my favorite straps. Because it is 100m water resistant it is great for use during the summer. They make it in black, dark brown, and gold. I wish they made it in burgundy.


----------



## mitchjrj

Intramatic 68 on Crown & Buckle Mariner leather...


----------



## BradPittFUAngie




----------



## Musicfreak1988

This is my Hammie... thinking of selling it, though... gets too little wrist time...


----------



## Hodari D.




----------



## minty007




----------



## Vlance




----------



## zimv20ca

hm, for the last 3 posts (5275-5277) i don't see any photos. just me?


----------



## minty007

zimv20ca said:


> hm, for the last 3 posts (5275-5277) i don't see any photos. just me?


I can see them on Tapa...


----------



## Wutch

zimv20ca said:


> hm, for the last 3 posts (5275-5277) i don't see any photos. just me?


Fine on desktop/chrome. Maybe just taking a while to load?


----------



## zimv20ca

browser issue, it seems. i guess i'm better at the internet on weekdays.


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Artman




----------



## Hodari D.

vanilla.coffee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beaut. What is it?


----------



## Sir-Guy

Looks like a Spirit of Liberty model.










http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/collec...it-liberty-auto/h42415541-spirit-liberty-auto


----------



## Relo60




----------



## jmorski

My first Hamilton!


----------



## Coriolanus

jmorski said:


> My first Hamilton!
> 
> View attachment 12832247


I feel like a Rolex would have paired better with The Great Gatsby.


----------



## darinronne

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## Slm643

Hump day Hamilton...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmorski

Coriolanus said:


> I feel like a Rolex would have paired better with The Great Gatsby.


 Good point! Maybe a modern Gatsby would rock a Rolex... I guess I'm just reaching for The American Dream (with Swiss Precision)....


----------



## evancamp13

The new baby.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef

Khaki reissue 1969


----------



## darinronne

Hamilton Khaki Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## TicTocTach

RAF 7733 from 1972:
WRUW_2017-01-26 by clair_davis, on Flickr


----------



## darinronne

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver
on Cincy Strap Works - Stealth Bond NATO


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Jazzmaster GMT today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

vanilla.coffee said:


> Jazzmaster GMT today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! are the indices loomed?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Sea Sentinel 688018-3










ETA 2390 based Hamilton Calibre 688 circa 1973










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Slm643 said:


> Very nice! are the indices loomed?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


Yes they are,
Cheers


----------



## Robotaz

I think 6 years is a good indicator that this one is a keeper.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DNARNA

bigclive,

I've seen your pilot many times. It's looks awesome with the nato. I've been meaning to ask if it was brown and cream colored. I looked around and can't locate one in those colors. Would you mind letting us know where you found this strap?

Wear in good health, it's a beauty.


----------



## WhoDeySay

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38 mm which I purchased on a leather strap. I recently acquired the original bracelet from Hamilton, which I absolutely love.


----------



## Dejadragon

Here's mine. I know it's not the best but when I've got it on, I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## son2silver

The Khaki Field looks best on NATO straps methinks...


----------



## oskarduke

My two Hamilton: Khaki BelowZero and Khaki GMT


----------



## darinronne

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver
on a Cincy Strap Works NATO


----------



## Robotaz

Hey! That's like my beloved GMT. Enjoy it. It's such a good watch.



oskarduke said:


> My two Hamilton: Khaki BelowZero and Khaki GMT
> View attachment 12846951


----------



## AndrwTNT

Was hoping for a few opinions...


Going to be getting a Khaki King and can't decide if I should shell out the extra bit to get it from Hamilton directly or through Jomashop for much less. Never purchased from Jomashop before and not sure how they are.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Slm643

Do you want a Hamilton warranty or a jomashop warranty? 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan

My first Hammy.


----------



## PixlPutterMan

AndrwTNT said:


> Was hoping for a few opinions...
> 
> Going to be getting a Khaki King and can't decide if I should shell out the extra bit to get it from Hamilton directly or through Jomashop for much less. Never purchased from Jomashop before and not sure how they are.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


I had a buddy get a Tudor through Joma and the lume fell out on the bezel shortly after he received it. They did absolutely nothing to help him.

Its generally accepted that they are terrible in post sale service.


----------



## AndrwTNT

Slm643 said:


> Do you want a Hamilton warranty or a jomashop warranty?





PixlPutterMan said:


> I had a buddy get a Tudor through Joma and the lume fell out on the bezel shortly after he received it. They did absolutely nothing to help him.
> 
> Its generally accepted that they are terrible in post sale service.


Thanks, that's all I needed to hear lol. Appreciate the help guys!


----------



## jswing

Khaki Mechanical










Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca

AndrwTNT said:


> Going to be getting a Khaki King and can't decide if I should shell out the extra bit to get it from Hamilton directly or through Jomashop for much less. Never purchased from Jomashop before and not sure how they are.


if the money you save is > what it costs for a full service, then worst case is you have to pay for a full service out of pocket but you still saved a few $$. i bought 1 watch from Joma, a Tissot, and everything was fine. so i saved (iirc) 40% of the cost of the watch.


----------



## SnookDawgg

My second - a Flight Timer. So far, it's proving to be my favorite travel watch (vs 4 others)!


----------



## Slm643

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



AndrwTNT said:


> Was hoping for a few opinions...
> 
> Going to be getting a Khaki King and can't decide if I should shell out the extra bit to get it from Hamilton directly or through Jomashop for much less. Never purchased from Jomashop before and not sure how they are.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


Go to the Hamilton website, see if they have a local retailer near you, nothing beats a hands on purchase!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Most Jared jewelers sell Hamilton I believe.


----------



## darinronne

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver
on a Haveston NATO


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Robotaz

Again!


----------



## Slm643

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

This is my only one so far.. But I would like one with a crown guard and/or a chronograph..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## jtaka1

40mm mechanical.









And 40mm auto with my morning Cup of Magic.


----------



## fastfras

Here's an older Chronograph. 38mm with an ETA 7750 aka the wobbler.


----------



## riff raff

My new Pilot Pioneer on a vintage Bond NATA (Gecko)


----------



## peatnick

Pan Europ chrono










V7750 based calibre H31









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Guest

Jazzmaster Cushion..


----------



## Guest

Love the brand! Cool and affordable..


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade330i

Three hand mechanical on a Blue shark NATO......


----------



## ARMADUK

Got my first Hamilton, what a tiny little stunner


----------



## dpeter

Trying out the latest strap. I think this is a winner, very thin. Did think it was lost in the post after 6 weeks.


----------



## helirexi

Hamilton Brooke XL white dial (Circa 2007)


----------



## slideit




----------



## riff raff

Wow,I love that Brooke XL!


----------



## therealcbar

My Pan Europ on its NATO strap sitting next to my newly acquired Nomos Orion ref. 384....business on the left, party on the right...!!


----------



## Nate0624

Hamilton Chrono-Matic on brown leather rally strap.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk

wow that is a stunner


----------



## bjjkk

jswing said:


> Khaki Mechanical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


This is seriously on my buy list. How is the lume?


----------



## superbison

Thin o matic 38mm


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 12872191


----------



## Mmarks9156

My X Patrol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Dan3612

^That is a great picture!


----------



## robeport

I REALLY wish they made this watch in a 39mm or 40mm size. I would have it in on my wrist. 


vanilla.coffee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord

got a 3rd Hammy for Christmas, (Khaki SUb) hadn't gotten a chance to post it yet. Plus my old photos are gone from the thread (thanks photobucket) so I'll repost those too.

1. Hamilton Ventura XXL Ltd. 46mm, ETA 2824
image2 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
image3 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
image4 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
image7 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr

2 Hamilton Pan Europ 45mm H31
image_87 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
image_86 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
image_84 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr

3. Hamilton Khaki Sub Navy 43mm (though it measures 45mm from 10-4) H31
hammy khaki by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
image by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
image by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
image by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## jswing

bjjkk said:


> This is seriously on my buy list. How is the lume?


Sorry, just saw this. The lume isn't great, it's not particularly bright and doesn't last long. In my experience lume isn't a strong point with Hamilton, at least with the models I've had. In fairness, I'm comparing it to my Seiko divers, which have incredible lume.


----------



## jswing

Somewhat better shot of my Khaki.


----------



## RotorBoater

jswing said:


> Somewhat better shot of my Khaki.


Did you buy direct from Hamilton? I'm trying to decide between this one and the normal mechanical


----------



## jswing

RotorBoater said:


> Did you buy direct from Hamilton? I'm trying to decide between this one and the normal mechanical


I bought it from an AD in Japan, before it was available direct from Hamilton. Price was essentially the same. I had the normal mechanical, and I really liked it, but I love the no-date reissue. I prefer the symmetry of the no-date, and I like the tinted lume. It was a little bit of a tough decision, since I paid about half as much for the date version (jomashop) but I'm glad I did it.


----------



## Robotaz

jswing said:


> I bought it from an AD in Japan, before it was available direct from Hamilton. Price was essentially the same. I had the normal mechanical, and I really liked it, but I love the no-date reissue. I prefer the symmetry of the no-date, and I like the tinted lume. It was a little bit of a tough decision, since I paid about half as much for the date version (jomashop) but I'm glad I did it.


Good for you. I like the logic. It's a classic style.


----------



## jswing

Rainy day project - I was so bored I decided to make a strap for my Khaki Mechanical.


----------



## Slm643

jswing said:


> Rainy day project - I was so bored I decided to make a strap for my Khaki Mechanical.


Very nice! I have to ask about the boot, did you make that also?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter

Slm643 said:


> Very nice! I have to ask about the boot, did you make that also?


My guess is he made it out of the _other _boot.


----------



## Neognosis

Boot looks like a redwing /jcrew beckman collaboration

https://www.jcrew.com/p/mens_category/shoes/boots/red-wing-for-jcrew-beckman-boots/30489

or possibly chippewah


----------



## jswing

Slm643 said:


> Very nice! I have to ask about the boot, did you make that also?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


No, I could never make boots, they're Red Wings. I just happened to have a piece of leather that was a close match. I may stitch the strap at some point, but I kind of like it without thread.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

jswing said:


> No, I could never make boots, they're Red Wings. I just happened to have a piece of leather that was a close match. I may stitch the strap at some point, but I kind of like it without thread.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


Good job, you could use a black thread to match the dial. Have you made many straps?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing

Slm643 said:


> Good job, you could use a black thread to match the dial. Have you made many straps?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I used to make them years ago as a hobby. I was actually planning to buy a leather strap for my khaki but I remembered I had some scraps of leather left, and when I found a piece that matched my boots i decided to see if I remembered how to do it. I do have black thread, and also tan to match the lume. I'm just not sure I have the patience any more.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

View attachment 12884095
View attachment 12884107


----------



## Robotaz

jswing said:


> No, I could never make boots, they're Red Wings. I just happened to have a piece of leather that was a close match. I may stitch the strap at some point, but I kind of like it without thread.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


They do look killer together. I need to revisit Red Wings. Those look like nice boots.


----------



## jswing

Robotaz said:


> They do look killer together. I need to revisit Red Wings. Those look like nice boots.


Thanks. I finally broke down and got myself the boots around Christmas. Pricey, but worth it I think, and they can be re-soled so they should last forever.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

jswing said:


> Thanks. I finally broke down and got myself the boots around Christmas. Pricey, but worth it I think, and they can be re-soled so they should last forever.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


I've worn Red Wing work boots & boat shoes most of my life but never a casual dress boot, I need to go get a pair for spring!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## player67

^looks great


----------



## Neognosis

For You guys interested in red wing boots, i suggest you also consider White’s boots.


----------



## duc

Neognosis said:


> For You guys interested in red wing boots, i suggest you also consider White's boots.


Their website seems to be designed to chase customers away. I couldn't find their product. Admittedly I'm no "millennial", but I can work the mouse and click menu options. No boots available to review on their site.


----------



## atdegs

Mine can't get here fast enough.



jswing said:


> Somewhat better shot of my Khaki.


----------



## Slm643

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



atdegs said:


> Mine can't get here fast enough.


Is that a Hamilton nato?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Not sure if @jswing will see this. That is not the stock Hamilton NATO the watch comes with.



Slm643 said:


> Is that a Hamilton nato?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Slm643 said:


> Is that a Hamilton nato?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Looks like the Jungle ToxicNato.


----------



## Chris Hughes

Annual watch refresh going on over here. I just put a new battery into my Hamilton Ventura. It's on an expansion bracelet, which really ups the wrist candy factor. So shiny! I feel like Elvis. Or one of the Men in Black. Or, you know, just a guy wearing a mid-century modern classic today:


----------



## jswing

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



househalfman said:


> Looks like the Jungle ToxicNato.


Correct.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Classic on that Expando bracelet! My wife is a huge Elvis fan, I made the mistake of showing her this Hamilton, fortunately after I already about the Khaki Pilot.....its just not my style.

I do have a Lansky Bros. "Speedway" jacket, that watch would great rocking this!












Chris Hughes said:


> Annual watch refresh going on over here. I just put a new battery into my Hamilton Ventura. It's on an expansion bracelet, which really ups the wrist candy factor. So shiny! I feel like Elvis. Or one of the Men in Black. Or, you know, just a guy wearing a mid-century modern classic today:


----------



## Neognosis

duc said:


> Their website seems to be designed to chase customers away. I couldn't find their product. Admittedly I'm no "millennial", but I can work the mouse and click menu options. No boots available to review on their site.


that is true. But bakers is where everyone typically buys them.

Seriously, my white's make my redwings feel delicate.

https://www.bakershoe.com/find/whites_boots/boots-shoes/


----------



## DNARNA

View attachment 12889809


Intra-matic 38mm on W&W strap


----------



## air144




----------



## Sharksmile

View attachment 12891963


----------



## WichitaViajero

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical


----------



## Y4BBZY

Chris Hughes said:


> Annual watch refresh going on over here. I just put a new battery into my Hamilton Ventura. It's on an expansion bracelet, which really ups the wrist candy factor. So shiny! I feel like Elvis. Or one of the Men in Black. Or, you know, just a guy wearing a mid-century modern classic today:


What kind of expansion bracelet is that? Is the expansion bracelet 18mm? Where can I get one? How much?

Thanks


----------



## franco60

Vintage Big Eye.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

WichitaViajero said:


> Hamilton Khaki Mechanical


That looks great on that strap!


----------



## WichitaViajero

Thank You! As time goes by, the strap develops more character


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

I came across this post on Instagram (so these are not my pictures) where someone put a Seiko SARB017 Stapcode super oyster on their 38mm Khaki auto. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## joepac

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



RotorBoater said:


> I came across this post on Instagram (so these are not my pictures) where someone put a Seiko SARB017 Stapcode super oyster on their 38mm Khaki auto. Has anyone else tried this?


That looks pretty darn good. May not be a hit with the Franken police here though 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

My Hamilton American classic and i really LOVE this awesome watch.
.


----------



## Nate0624

Calibre 11 chrono-matic on Malinese bracelet.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

No idea why, but I just realized for the first time that these are destros.



Nate0624 said:


> Calibre 11 chrono-matic on Malinese bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 12906609


----------



## DNARNA

Day/Date with it's shoes off


----------



## Nate0624

atdegs said:


> No idea why, but I just realized for the first time that these are destros.


Hi Atdegs. I'm not familiar with that term. "Destros"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Left-handed, 9:00 crown.



Nate0624 said:


> Hi Atdegs. I'm bout familiar with that term. "Destros"
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83

Still in love with my old khaki field (somehow can't post pictures today) -

__
http://instagr.am/p/BeTHtPglHg8/


----------



## MJB1264

Almost new BLUE LE


----------



## WhoDeySay

Newest acquisition.....Hamilton Khaki Aviation 38mm


----------



## gullwinggt

Just arrived, my first 38mm watch after wearing 44 & 43 mm for a while wanted to have a smaller watch. Does it look good?


----------



## jduncmba

gullwinggt said:


> Just arrived, my first 38mm watch after wearing 44 & 43 mm for a while wanted to have a smaller watch. Does it look good?
> View attachment 12911463


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gullwinggt

jduncmba said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## vlad6604

khaki pilote 46mm auto


----------



## Ita

vlad6604 said:


> View attachment 12913127
> 
> khaki pilote 46mm auto


On my hit list. Awesome...

Ita


----------



## tmnc

My Air Zermatt, considering throwing this NATO on it. I like how it will match the watch well









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

Noooo looks cheap, i'd stick with the leather 
I am biased though i hate natos lol 
Stunning watch though  


Chris


----------



## tmnc

It's time to change out the OEM band and I think this would be a nice change in pace. I would love to put a deployment clasp on the current band but the loop holes are too big/wide for it. The watch band website has a couple of the black band+claps but they're all out of stock

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver on Cincy Strap Works NATO.


----------



## Mido

The new Hamilton Khaki Field!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Looks dam good on a NATO. Ive photoshopped the gray one on this before and didnt look bad. Not great, but not bad. Will be switching back to the leather tonight though.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Ah, the Ducati stripe, one of my favorite NATO's.



tmnc said:


> My Air Zermatt, considering throwing this NATO on it. I like how it will match the watch well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

tmnc said:


> Looks dam good on a NATO. Ive photoshopped the gray one on this before and didnt look bad. Not great, but not bad. Will be switching back to the leather tonight though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sweet watch! I keep falling in love again with mine when it comes up in rotation!
I am with you on that. I like the NATO- and it is a sweet little NATO too- but I am not just enough of a NATO wearing guy. ALSO this is a heavy watch, and when I undo the NATo at night too take it off, I have had it slip out of my hands twice. (No damage *whew*) What I want is a nice BLUE croc strap for a deployant. THAT would kick it up a notch. 
(Looking at the Dassari Aston, but I wonder if the blue is too light-blue for it.)


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki Navy on rubber strap.


----------



## Jeff43

Older Khaki. Just had it serviced with a new crystal installed. I love this dial.


----------



## riff raff

Wow, that is a beautiful dial. 
Tell us about your service experience. I've not yet had to have a Hamilton serviced (new thread, if not appropriate here)



Jeff43 said:


> Older Khaki. Just had it serviced with a new crystal installed. I ]


----------



## Jeff43

riff raff said:


> Wow, that is a beautiful dial.
> Tell us about your service experience. I've not yet had to have a Hamilton serviced (new thread, if not appropriate here)


Surprisingly, Hamilton would not service this watch. They offered a discount on a new watch instead, which I declined. Their reason given for not working on the watch was that parts were no longer available but I question that since it has a standard 2824 movement. After much research, I ended up sending it to Carignan Watch Company in New Hampshire. They did a great job refinishing the case and servicing the movement.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

^ That's great. And I've heard good things about him.


----------



## fredskijj

Here are my two hammies, love'em! |>


----------



## nm2068

Titanium, I love it.


----------



## Slm643

Me too!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

X-Wind









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Trying this on a Super Engineer II. 
What do y'all think?









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## Krish47

My Hamilton Railroad chrono


----------



## Krish47

_My " Three Musketeers" in a single pic

_


----------



## scottf

Showing off my black Khaki Mechanical on blue perlon (as well as my green khaki on grey perlon and SARB035 in the background...)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## riff raff

I just put this on "hands on wheel" thread, did some work on my MGB, now off for a test ride. (and discovered that it is hard to take a decent shot of a hand on the wheel....)


----------



## darinronne

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## riff raff

Love the B&W!


----------



## Raist1




----------



## riff raff

that finish combination looks terrific


Raist1 said:


>


----------



## jatherly




----------



## DNARNA

The German brands definitely rule the roost when it comes to pilot watches, however, there's just an elegance to the Khaki Pilot dial that makes it one of my favorites.


----------



## joepac

39mm khaki aviation champagne dial on a new generic pilot riveted leather band.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## mitchjrj

Surprise arrival today, A Man & His Watch. Very cool book. Also new this week is this Kensington leather strap from WatchGecko that looks great with the '68...


----------



## riff raff

Thanks for the heads up on the book, I just grabbed a Kindle copy.


----------



## Neognosis

Haven't worn this one in awhile, because it is so hard to read, but the overall design (minus the hard to read indices) is so good...


----------



## doggbiter

Just got this back from servicing and keeping great time!


----------



## darinronne

Wearing Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver!

While Learning how to play Star Realms!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Hamilton Friday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## scottf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

CheapestNATO had their vintage brown leather straps on close-out for $6, which included their tool free spring bar.


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## danielmewes

Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium Auto (H70575733)


----------



## scottf

Switched it up for Sunday-green khaki Mechanical on grey Eulit Palma perlon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

'68 still on WatchGecko Kensington...


----------



## sickondivers

*THIN-O-MATIC
















*


----------



## wwarren

A blast from the past....


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Amazing what a strap change can do, it's like falling in love all over again....


----------



## tmnc

Someone is selling this nearby. Wish I had the money to get it









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sirkrimzon

PixlPutterMan said:


> Amazing what a strap change can do, it's like falling in love all over again....


Would you kindly share the ref number of this beauty my friend?


----------



## PixlPutterMan

sirkrimzon said:


> Would you kindly share the ref number of this beauty my friend?


H774150


----------



## sirkrimzon

Thank you.


----------



## Disguise

2 Hammy's, also have a Khaki Mechanical not pictured here. First one is a 555E variant, the Hamilton-Ricoh (1962 or thereabouts). And a Hamilton 600 super compressor









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Wow, tell me about the 600 Super Compressor!



Disguise said:


> 2 Hammy's, also have a Khaki Mechanical not pictured here. First one is a 555E variant, the Hamilton-Ricoh (1962 or thereabouts). And a Hamilton 600 super compressor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise

riff raff said:


> Wow, tell me about the 600 Super Compressor!


It's a beauty, isn't it? Picked up recently from the 'bay, in need of some work.

Sourcing parts is almost impossible, but I managed to salvage the crystal by polishing it like crazy (it was almost opaque from scratches). The inner bezel star gear was broken off and somebody did a shoddy soldering job on it before, but I managed to track down the exact gear for this case (an EPSA compressor case, shared with Longines and the likes) so the inner bezel is all functional again. The movement was clean and is running strong and keeping time well, and the case back noted a service date in 2017 so I did not touch that. Still giving it a spin once in a while and seeing how it holds up, and so far so good. I spent the better half of the day cleaning up the case too. A lot of grubby stuff was stuck on it, but once it was all scraped and wiped off, the case actually was in pretty good condition so I left that as is too. The dial is pitted that way, and I personally think it'd be a shame to have it refinished because it would lose character. The seconds hand had its lume pip missing, but I actually replaced it today with a new seconds hand that looks very similar to the original one.

All in all this watch turned out to be quite the keeper, and I am happy to show it off


----------



## riff raff

Thats a great story and watch. If you have any "before" pix, please do a separate thread on this one.
Google is my friend and I learned a little about "Super Compressor" watches, previously the term was vaguely familiar to me, this article seems to sum it up nicely.
A Guide to Super Compressors - Worn & Wound
I must have an attraction to this style watch as my recent Hamilton purchase, the Aviation Pilot Pioneer has a twin-crown feature!
Thanks for sharing the details on your 600, the educational post of the week (for me!)



Disguise said:


> It's a beauty, isn't it? Picked up recently from the 'bay, in need of some work.
> 
> Sourcing parts is almost impossible, but I managed to salvage the crystal by polishing it like crazy (it was almost opaque from scratches). The inner bezel star gear was broken off and somebody did a shoddy soldering job on it before, but I managed to track down the exact gear for this case (an EPSA compressor case, shared with Longines and the likes) so the inner bezel is all functional again. The movement was clean and is running strong and keeping time well, and the case back noted a service date in 2017 so I did not touch that. Still giving it a spin once in a while and seeing how it holds up, and so far so good. I spent the better half of the day cleaning up the case too. A lot of grubby stuff was stuck on it, but once it was all scraped and wiped off, the case actually was in pretty good condition so I left that as is too. The dial is pitted that way, and I personally think it'd be a shame to have it refinished because it would lose character. The seconds hand had its lume pip missing, but I actually replaced it today with a new seconds hand that looks very similar to the original one.
> 
> All in all this watch turned out to be quite the keeper, and I am happy to show it off


----------



## Disguise

The article you are referencing is an excellent start for super compressors, and has been one of my main information sources too. Dual crown watches just have the ultimate tool watch look for me. I have a Ricoh World Timer and a Landeron Compressor just for that look, and I even went and picked up a Debert (Chinese mushroom brand) dual crown compressor-type to play with.

I don't have any before pictures, I directly went to town on cleaning as soon as I received the watch. But you'll probably see some more pictures of it soon in a nicer setting on this thread! I'm trying to track down an era-befitting bracelet for it.



riff raff said:


> Thats a great story and watch. If you have any "before" pix, please do a separate thread on this one.
> Google is my friend and I learned a little about "Super Compressor" watches, previously the term was vaguely familiar to me, this article seems to sum it up nicely.
> A Guide to Super Compressors - Worn & Wound
> I must have an attraction to this style watch as my recent Hamilton purchase, the Aviation Pilot Pioneer has a twin-crown feature!
> Thanks for sharing the details on your 600, the educational post of the week (for me!)


----------



## riff raff

I look forward to seeing which bracelet you find! I wish that I had the confidence/technical knowledge to purchase/maintain a vintage watch.



Disguise said:


> The article you are referencing is an excellent start for super compressors, and has been one of my main information sources too. Dual crown watches just have the ultimate tool watch look for me. I have a Ricoh World Timer and a Landeron Compressor just for that look, and I even went and picked up a Debert (Chinese mushroom brand) dual crown compressor-type to play with.
> 
> I don't have any before pictures, I directly went to town on cleaning as soon as I received the watch. But you'll probably see some more pictures of it soon in a nicer setting on this thread! I'm trying to track down an era-befitting bracelet for it.


----------



## Disguise

It's a gradual process for sure. I started by ordering some franken watches from India (Seiko 5's and the likes) and practice on taking out the movements, replacing crowns, dials, hands, etc. Then moved on to modding Vostok Amphibians, and now I feel pretty comfortable most of my watches that need simple maintenance of fixings. All purely mechanical work I leave for my watchmaker still. But now I don't have to wait a week and pay money to reattach or swap out a seconds hand, for example



riff raff said:


> I look forward to seeing which bracelet you find! I wish that I had the confidence/technical knowledge to purchase/maintain a vintage watch.


----------



## DNARNA

View attachment 12953845


----------



## catlike




----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki King. Have a good one.


----------



## w4tchnut

Hamilton Pilot Chrono









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## scottf

catlike said:


> View attachment 12955249
> 
> 
> View attachment 12955253


Wow...that's about as beautiful as they come IMO..

That's a great looking timepiece and a great photo as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

catlike said:


> View attachment 12955249
> 
> 
> View attachment 12955253


I agree, that is the best looking band I have seen for that watch.

I have two Hamilton's and this one is my next to own. May I ask what the band is, I'm going to repeat that look!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Osteoman said:


> I agree, that is the best looking band I have seen for that watch.
> 
> I have two Hamilton's and this one is my next to own. May I ask what the band is, I'm going to repeat that look!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Strapped For Time - Blue Bomber Jacket

https://strappedfortime.com/shop/blue-bomber-jacket-leather-watch-band/


----------



## scottf

catlike said:


> Strapped For Time - Blue Bomber Jacket
> 
> https://strappedfortime.com/shop/blue-bomber-jacket-leather-watch-band/


Thank you for the link! (...I ordered two..)


----------



## catlike

scottf said:


> Thank you for the link! (...I ordered two..)


Cool, just make sure you use curved spring bars with the Pan Europ for a good fit.


----------



## Osteoman

catlike said:


> Strapped For Time - Blue Bomber Jacket
> 
> https://strappedfortime.com/shop/blue-bomber-jacket-leather-watch-band/


Thank you for the link.

I'm going to order as well. Remember imitation is the most sincere form of flattery! I'm going to have to check the lugwidth on that watch since I don't own it yet. Lol buying the band before the watch. Curved springbars got it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cww1337

I apologize for the light in my house. Have worn it twice so far.


----------



## Krish47

Cool mate. Looks awesome. :-!

I have the one with Black dial.



cww1337 said:


> I apologize for the light in my house. Have worn it twice so far.
> 
> View attachment 12966521


----------



## tmnc

I know the band is upside down but I like the color on this side









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## moyet79




----------



## catlike

Jazzmaster Day/Date.....or at least part of it ;-)


----------



## darinronne

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver. And 4 new Colareb straps bought with eBay's 20% off Pre-Spring Sale!


----------



## riff raff

I picked up Staib mesh for my Zelos DMT, so I moved this BandR Rallye strap to the Pilot Pioneer. (the Staib fits it as well, it's nice to have two 22 mm lug watches).


----------



## Ottski44

Dressed up the officers mechanical the other day.


----------



## cav007




----------



## LimpshoT

Just got into watches, first swiss auto.


----------



## Dextarian

Brand New got it today! First swiss automatic and my new obsession... Pan Europ


----------



## oso2276

Murph 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

After studying for 7 months for a designation, using this as a reward for when I finished, I finally got my 38mm Khaki auto


----------



## WhoDeySay

RotorBoater said:


> After studying for 7 months for a designation, using this as a reward for when I finished, I finally got my 38mm Khaki auto


This watch, the Seiko Alpinist and the Hamilton Khaki Aviation (38mm light dial) are in my regular rotation and this one is my favorite. Nice choice and congrats!


----------



## RotorBoater

WhoDeySay said:


> This watch, the Seiko Alpinist and the Hamilton Khaki Aviation (38mm light dial) are in my regular rotation and this one is my favorite. Nice choice and congrats!


Thank you! That's a solid rotation. I now switch between this, the Steinhart OVM 39mm, and the SARB035. The OVM 39 used to be my most worn but this Hamilton will give it a run for its money!


----------



## Dr. Robert

This one today....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## CrazyCat

Sorry for the poor lighting:


----------



## TAG Fan

Mine says hi


----------



## jswing

Khaki Mechanical today.









Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## IWC1987

New strap arrived. Still a beautifull Watch in my collection.


----------



## CrazyCat

Pan Europ chrono today:


----------



## Matt68uk

H70555533









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing

Khaki









Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing

IWC1987 said:


> New strap arrived. Still a beautifull Watch in my collection.


I love the Venezuela, I need to get another one.


----------



## BimmerFan

My Khaki Navy Auto Sub and new PanEurop


----------



## CrazyCat

Love this one on the dark chocolate strap:


----------



## giorgos mg

G


----------



## mitchjrj

PE Chronograph on new Watch Gecko Vintage Classic Racing black+red.


----------



## mannal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg

G


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Ahhhh That new-strap smell. And a little different color for springtime.

The strap was inexpensive and nice, but the clasp sucked. So I changed to to a Christopher Ward Bader deployant. And it came with straight springboard, but it is just as easy to swap out for curved ones, and in about a week the leather just curves to fit perfectly.

I was gonna go with the Dassari blue, but I thought it was too bright. This fits the colors well.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Those CWard clasps are amazing. I have one on my Viewmatic.


----------



## mitchjrj

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ahhhh That new-strap smell. And a little different color for springtime.
> 
> The strap was inexpensive and nice, but the clasp sucked. So I changed to to a Christopher Ward Bader deployant. And it came with straight springboard, but it is just as easy to swap out for curved ones, and in about a week the leather just curves to fit perfectly.
> 
> I was gonna go with the Dassari blue, but I thought it was too bright. This fits the colors well.
> 
> View attachment 13003601
> 
> 
> View attachment 13003603
> 
> 
> View attachment 13003605
> 
> 
> View attachment 13003607
> 
> 
> View attachment 13003609


Wow. Just... Wow.

Where is that strap from? What a great match.


----------



## mitchjrj

PE on Gecko shown earlier...










Super cool look, beautiful strap.


----------



## DNARNA

The previous 2 beautiful PAN-EUROPs are a hard act to follow, but someone has to do it. Here's a few pics of my "work-horse" the Khaki Field Auto.

















Busted here: Caught wearing my St Pattys day fleece again the next day.


----------



## nnahorski

Love my Khaki King on a Hirsch liberty strap:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

mitchjrj said:


> Wow. Just... Wow.
> 
> Where is that strap from? What a great match.


It was a fleaBay deal. Look for the Monaco strap from "*wholesaleoutlet990" So far so nice.*



ChiefWahoo said:


> Those CWard clasps are amazing. I have one on my Viewmatic.


Yeah I love them. I go to CWard and get sale straps just for the Bader clasp. Definitely worth $39 for the clasp, even if the strap is a little small. I;ve pretty much switched everything I can over to a quality deployant, most from CWard.


----------



## CrazyCat

Pilot Pioneer Auto Chrono.

Luckily, the date at 4:30 doesn't bother me at all:


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## riff raff

Bracelet is back on the Pilot Pioneer. I'm not sure why I take it off...

View attachment 13010537


----------



## darinronne

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## BMore04

I always thought 38mm would be too small but I was way wrong.


----------



## tmnc

My dad's Jazzmaster Chronograph. Just recalibrated it for him. Does anyone know what the small dial with the 10 is? Hours?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Graik9

My Hamilton Jazzmaster Day Date









Στάλθηκε από το MHA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

tmnc said:


> My dad's Jazzmaster Chronograph. Just recalibrated it for him. Does anyone know what the small dial with the 10 is? Hours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My guess is 10th of a second..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

EDIT: yup, that's it


----------



## Busterwolf3

Loving my Khaki King

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handcrank1




----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ on a new strap. Thought a darker blue (navy) might look better than the lighter blue, but I think they're both equally good.


----------



## Nate0624

A few shots of my '69 Chrono-Matic, calibre 11:









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

ZM-73 said:


> Pan-Europ on a new strap. Thought a darker blue (navy) might look better than the lighter blue, but I think they both equally good.
> View attachment 13019283
> 
> View attachment 13019285


Hmmmm what is that clasp on there? Mine has a completely different design...

Interesting.


----------



## ZM-73

[QUOTE Hmmmm what is that clasp on there? Mine has a completely different design...

Interesting.[/QUOTE]

It's a Hamilton butterfly clasp I got from Kimura-Watch (Japan) via Zenmarket. I was a bit of a squeeze to get on the 3mm thick strap.


----------



## dawiz

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*










Been on my wrist a lot since I got it - small, light, robust, great looks, love the way it winds, great lume that lasts all night.

Been wearing it to everything from business meetings to the range.


----------



## dchapma1




----------



## dchapma1

Huh - forgot to set the date to today! LOL


----------



## RobPagNY

Nate0624 said:


> A few shots of my '69 Chrono-Matic, calibre 11:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Love that! That is the watch that started my obsession with both the Hamilton brand and vintage watches in general.......and it still eludes me. Despite 3+ years of active searching I still don't own one...I have it in blue and I have 9 other vintage Hamiltons but still have not found the right Panda Dial Chronomatic!


----------



## rfortson

1941 Hamilton Winthrop









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

38mm intra-matic


----------



## Krish47

My new addition to Hammy family and its really a BIG one, wears bigger than my 45 mm Maestro.........


----------



## abpopa

Hi all,

I would like to buy my first Hamilton. I have a doubt if it is real. On the case it has written wearever sportsman. I never seen like that before. Can someone help me if it is a real case or fake? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rfortson

abpopa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to buy my first Hamilton. I have a doubt if it is real. On the case it has written wearever sportsman. I never seen like that before. Can someone help me if it is a real case or fake? Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 13026769
> 
> View attachment 13026771


You might want to check the Vintage subforum.


----------



## tmnc

Went to the beach with my wife and took the Pan Europ with me. Had to get the beach shot.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Nice shot, and you just proved the earth is not flat! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Mailman Mondays are the best Mondays


----------



## RotorBoater

So I was having trouble getting the right fit for my bracelet. 6 links one sided 5 links the other, furthest out micro adjust hole and it was a little to tight for my liking. Adding an extra link made it way too big for my liking. I took it to my local watchmaker and had him drill two extra micro adjust holes, then I added in another link (7 one side, 5 the other) and set it on the furthest in hole. Now it fits perfect!

tl;dr if you have a Hamilton bracelet you can't get to fit right, have your watchmaker drill a few new holes (if he has the right style drill)


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nicely done, @RotoBoater!

I got in some BluShark NATOs today, to put on my Khaki Field Mechanical. I like the look and feel of the stock strap, but the keeper was getting loose. I found myself checking to put it back in place several times a day whenever I wore it.

I got a few colors of these, and right now I'm trying the black with silver trim. I have smaller wrists and these are a little big-you can see how far up the buckle goes-but I don't think it's a lost cause.

Thoughts?


----------



## riff raff

So that clasp only had two adjustment holes?



RotorBoater said:


> So I was having trouble getting the right fit for my bracelet. 6 links one sided 5 links the other, furthest out micro adjust hole and it was a little to tight for my liking. Adding an extra link made it way too big for my liking. I took it to my local watchmaker and had him drill two extra micro adjust holes, then I added in another link (7 one side, 5 the other) and set it on the furthest in hole. Now it fits perfect!
> 
> tl;dr if you have a Hamilton bracelet you can't get to fit right, have your watchmaker drill a few new holes (if he has the right style drill)


----------



## w4tchnut

New shoes for the Pilot Chrono. 
Just can't get comfortable with the bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



w4tchnut said:


> New shoes for the Pilot Chrono.
> Just can't get comfortable with the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, brand of shoes?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Slm643 said:


> Very nice, stock strap?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


No, believe it or not, it is a Dassari strap purchased in a crazy clearance sale on Amazon. $8 and change lol.

Probably because of the size -- 20mm and extra long. Still not long enough unfortunately. 









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

riff raff said:


> So that clasp only had two adjustment holes?


Yeah the clasp on this one and the khaki king comes with only two adjust holes


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Krish47 said:


> My new addition to Hammy family and its really a BIG one, wears bigger than my 45 mm Maestro.........
> 
> View attachment 13026665
> 
> View attachment 13026669
> 
> View attachment 13026671


Agreed. I looked for years and when I finally found one, it just felt wrong on my wrist. My wrist is huge, so I think the square shapes just don't look good on my fat arm. LOL. But somewhere I have a good comparison of this with my Viewmatic.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

ChiefWahoo said:


> Agreed. I looked for years and when I finally found one, it just felt wrong on my wrist. My wrist is huge, so I think the square shapes just don't look good on my fat arm. LOL. But somewhere I have a good comparison of this with my Viewmatic.


Found it. 40 mm Jazzmaster Square Chrono vs 44 mm Jazzmaster Viewmatic


----------



## Krish47

ChiefWahoo said:


> Agreed. I looked for years and when I finally found one, it just felt wrong on my wrist. My wrist is huge, so I think the square shapes just don't look good on my fat arm. LOL. But somewhere I have a good comparison of this with my Viewmatic.


Yeah mate, it looks awkward first .. but you will get used to it..... :-d:-d:-d:-d.

Bought this as this is the only one which i could afford right now and would love to call it as _"Poor man's Monaco"_. Many of my mates in this forum would differ though... :-d


----------



## Krish47

ChiefWahoo said:


> Found it. 40 mm Jazzmaster Square Chrono vs 44 mm Jazzmaster Viewmatic
> 
> :-!:-! for the comparison pic....
> 
> Mate, I should say this. It looks a bit smaller with SS bracelet than with the Leather.....
> My wife still couldnt get used to seeing this.;-);-)


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Soon my first Hamilton will be here b-)


----------



## Bojamenergy

Hi guys would this watch be a good deal for 300? The guys says it has recently been serviced and has been off by a minute for one week time. I really like the look super clean


----------



## rfortson

Bojamenergy said:


> Hi guys would this watch be a good deal for 300? The guys says it has recently been serviced and has been off by a minute for one week time. I really like the look super clean


Nice! An electronic Hamilton for service to RCA, how appropriate. Looks to be in great shape, too.


----------



## Slm643

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

So it's sold gold, I looked at one that was priced at 600.00, what did the service include? It looks nice.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Hi guys I am interested in finding a black titanium bracelet for this watch... Any ideas?









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Krish47 said:


> ChiefWahoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found it. 40 mm Jazzmaster Square Chrono vs 44 mm Jazzmaster Viewmatic
> 
> :-!:-! for the comparison pic....
> 
> Mate, I should say this. It looks a bit smaller with SS bracelet than with the Leather.....
> My wife still couldnt get used to seeing this.;-);-)
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I sent that one back to the seller because it looked like it had been run over. LOL
> 
> I bought the white/silver version. Twice. And wore it on leather. Looked enormous because of the tall, straight sides.
Click to expand...


----------



## Krish47

Slm643 said:


> Hi guys I am interested in finding a black titanium bracelet for this watch... Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Mate, I reckon a black Mesh Strap would be better than the Bracelet one....

Cheers


----------



## RotorBoater

Slm643 said:


> Hi guys I am interested in finding a black titanium bracelet for this watch... Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure if a titanium bracelet is available but I'd look into black Milanese mesh or shark mesh


----------



## crflyer

Really liking the Barton silicone strap (blue).


----------



## lrienaeds

Just got this, my first Hamilton.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Digging these BluShark "AlphaShark" NATOs. I tried a few ways of wearing them and settled on the "slim tuck" (where the smaller, second piece goes around my wrist, with the watch head slid halfway down the strap).

Makes it more fun to wear this one again. In the year I've had it it's settled to a few seconds fast a day, if that. It's easy to see why this watch and NATOs are forum favorites!


----------



## Slm643

Sir-Guy said:


> Digging these BluShark "AlphaShark" NATOs. I tried a few ways of wearing them and settled on the "slim tuck" (where the smaller, second piece goes around my wrist, with the watch head slid halfway down the strap).
> 
> Makes it more fun to wear this one again. In the year I've had it it's settled to a few seconds fast a day, if that. It's easy to see why this watch and NATOs are forum favorites!


Nice watch, I like BluShark too, I wish they made a black and gold strap like that one and pvd Kwik release!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Thanks for the comment, @Slm643. Agreed on the wish for more quick-release straps. What can I say, I like the concept.

The other two colors I got with this order of BluShark straps are “army green” (it is the green dial Khaki Field but I haven’t tried the color yet) and original Bond (the red and green one).

Might give them a whirl on this next week to see.


----------



## chirs1211

lrienaeds said:


> Just got this, my first Hamilton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Broadway, congrats it's real looker, hope to own one too one day 

Chris


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

lrienaeds said:


> Just got this, my first Hamilton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boy that Broadway does look nice! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Burnt




----------



## lrienaeds

chirs1211 said:


> Love the Broadway, congrats it's real looker, hope to own one too one day
> 
> Chris


Thanks, and like most watches the picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## TimeWatcher

A lot of Black and White dials, how about a Green dial Khaki on a Nato?


----------



## nnahorski

Burnt said:


>


Love the intra-matic. Such a beautiful watch. I've had my eye on one for a while. Do you miss the second hand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## R.A.D.

Seaview gmt, love the jazzmaster case.


----------



## Burnt

nnahorski said:


> Love the intra-matic. Such a beautiful watch. I've had my eye on one for a while. Do you miss the second hand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not at all, and I stayed away for a while thinking it would bother me. Absolutely love it now and it's my most worn watch.


----------



## nnahorski

Burnt said:


> Not at all, and I stayed away for a while thinking it would bother me. Absolutely love it now and it's my most worn watch.


Thanks for the reply. I've wondered if I would miss it. I wear a dress watch during the week and I've got my eye on the 38mm silver dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Burnt

nnahorski said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've wondered if I would miss it. I wear a dress watch during the week and I've got my eye on the 38mm silver dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My work attire is casual, so I've collected plenty of straps and am constantly changing them. It's a far more versatile watch than how it's typically categorized. You won't regret it.


----------



## RotorBoater




----------



## yankeexpress

First hammy here, which as a brand, have become much less attractive if one refuses to buy the lowbeat p80 movement. This is the 2802 handwinder, which with careful shopping can be had new for under $200USD.


----------



## nnahorski

Burnt said:


> My work attire is casual, so I've collected plenty of straps and am constantly changing them. It's a far more versatile watch than how it's typically categorized. You won't regret it.


I promised myself no more watches this year... Looks like I might break that...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga

nnahorski said:


> I promised myself no more watches this year... Looks like I might break that...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Do they still make the gold intramatic?


----------



## nnahorski

Galaga said:


> Do they still make the gold intramatic?


Looks looks like it's still available on their website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga

nnahorski said:


> Looks looks like it's still available on their website.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gold is back in and I reckon it looks great on the intramatic. As a fellow member constantly describes. It's not over cooked.


----------



## CerealK

.


----------



## JonS1967

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Krish47 said:


> My new addition to Hammy family and its really a BIG one, wears bigger than my 45 mm Maestro.........
> 
> View attachment 13026665
> 
> View attachment 13026669
> 
> View attachment 13026671


What is the size? My 39mm Monaco wears like a 44 mm watch.

Oops, my bad. I just read the follow up posts... 40 mm is slightly larger than my Monaco. It is a bit on the large side but I love it! The square Hammy is a gorgeous watch in its own right.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Bummed, this Steinhart 22 MM Buffalo Hide deployment strap was just delivered and its too large on my Pilot Pioneer. 
Has anyone ever punched an extra hole in a strap?
It is a riveted Aviator style strap and suits this watch perfectly.


----------



## RotorBoater

You can find a leather hole punch for straps on Amazon for a few bucks. I haven’t used one personally, but i know many people do


----------



## Burnt

riff raff said:


> Bummed, this Steinhart 22 MM Buffalo Hide deployment strap was just delivered and its too large on my Pilot Pioneer.
> Has anyone ever punched an extra hole in a strap?
> It is a riveted Aviator style strap and suits this watch perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 13040847
> 
> View attachment 13040853


I have girly wrists and frequently have to punch an extra hole. You can get an adjustable leather hole punch for $10-$15 online or at a number of hobby stores like Michaels or Hobby Lobby. Mine was $8.


----------



## DNARNA

I bought a punch set. I've used punches for other projects and feel comfortable using them. As RB stated a few posts back, you can get them on Amazon. I bought a .5 to 10mm set based on reviews, however, I haven't used it as of yet. It was 5 or 6 usd and can't hurt to have for home use.

You can punch an extra hole, but, the D-Clasp might not rest where it should and possibly reduce comfort. Maybe.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Soon my first Hamilton will be here b-)


It's here! Love the Khaki Pilot Day/Date lume.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

nnahorski said:


> Love the intra-matic. Such a beautiful watch. I've had my eye on one for a while. Do you miss the second hand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is my concern, too. I think the Intra-matic is one of the classiest designs ever made, but I love a sweep second hand. Not sure I could ever get used to not having one. I would constantly be worried the watch had just stopped.


----------



## Burnt

Hotblack Desiato said:


> This is my concern, too. I think the Intra-matic is one of the classiest designs ever made, but I love a sweep second hand. Not sure I could ever get used to not having one. I would constantly be worried the watch had just stopped.











Yep, been there. When it was new I looked down at my wrist constantly. You get past that. Now I enjoy seeing the minute hand perfectly aligned with the markers every five minutes.


----------



## Krish47

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



JonS1967 said:


> What is the size? My 39mm Monaco wears like a 44 mm watch.
> 
> Oops, my bad. I just read the follow up posts... 40 mm is slightly larger than my Monaco. It is a bit on the large side but I love it! The square Hammy is a gorgeous watch in its own right.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right mate... Its really gorgeous.....b-)


----------



## Ben93

Looks great even with people wearing more expensive watches next to me


----------



## Ben93

CerealK said:


> .


I like this


----------



## CerealK




----------



## DNARNA

Khaki Field Mechanical/RedRockStraps Espresso.


----------



## Krish47

DNARNA said:


> Khaki Field Mechanical/RedRockStraps Espresso.


Mate, Reading your post with my morning coffee.....b-)b-). The watch looks cool with that strap...

Cheers


----------



## DNARNA

Thanks Kris. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Relo60

Sunday afternoon with Mr. Hamilton Khaki King.


----------



## joepac

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



JonS1967 said:


> What is the size? My 39mm Monaco wears like a 44 mm watch.
> 
> Oops, my bad. I just read the follow up posts... 40 mm is slightly larger than my Monaco. It is a bit on the large side but I love it! The square Hammy is a gorgeous watch in its own right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Square/Tank watches tend to look/are bigger on the wrist.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Encore.























Wearing this time my Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba for the rest of the day on original rubber strap. You seldom find curved rubber straps on watches as original equipmnt. The rubber strap even has a red stitches on both sides. Pita taking photos as I don't think it has a AR coating. But love it just the same.:-!


----------



## Wally168

I just picked up my first Hamilton Khaki Navy, and am very pleased with its workmanship! It comes with its original curved rubber straps like Relo60's. I never had rubber straps and didn't think much of them before, but I wore the watch for an afternoon and it was really comfortable. Plus, this watch must have been 10 years old, but those original rubber straps are still soft and bouncy like new, wow! Unlike a few Casio watches that I have, those "rubber straps" just become brittle and break apart after 2 to 3 years.


----------



## filthyj24

Back in black.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## pixel_pusher

Khaki Field 38mm and Jazzmaster Viewmatic on Hirsch Liberty straps


----------



## ac921ol

About 8+ years old.

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## TJ Boogie




----------



## RotorBoater

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



pixel_pusher said:


> View attachment 13051947
> 
> 
> Khaki Field 38mm and Jazzmaster Viewmatic on Hirsch Liberty straps


I think the viewmatic will be my next watch. That thing is beautiful. Where'd you get it from?


----------



## darinronne

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver on a Colareb Firenze strap.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Khaki Field Mechanical. It's back heavily in the rotation because of a new strap (BluShark "AlphaShark" NATO).

One thing a lot of photos of this watch don't show is how thin it is. It's one benefit of having a hand-cranker some don't get a chance to appreciate.


----------



## Slm643

Oops! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

Chris


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

One of my two watches.


----------



## sideshot




----------



## mplsabdullah

From yesterday


----------



## capt-dim

hello from Greece .... new entry in my collection family .....!!!!

.... my first Hamilton watch ... and i love it ...:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## IRBilldozer

My first and only Hamilton arrived today, here it is on a BluShark Alpha strap.


----------



## minty007

A grandfather piece...


----------



## Slm643

minty007 said:


> A grandfather piece...


Those lugs are great!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

@capt-dim, congrats on your first Hamilton. That's a great choice! They really did a bang-up job with that nod to marine chronometers. Excellent photos, too. Thanks for sharing! What are your favorite things about it so far? (It's on my long list.)


----------



## minty007

Slm643 said:


> Those lugs are great!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Indeed! Impressive handiwork for sure...

Thanks


----------



## JonS1967

Pan Europ for a relaxing evening at home.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_957

Hami Officer Mechanical,... had this for a month now and just been loving it.


----------



## DNARNA

Love the 44mm khaki mechanical HW & Unitas movement. Very cool watch.

Always wanted this one, but I need more wrist space


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Reacquired my grail this winter and decided to lighten my load today. Last in, first out.
Torn on this but I'm losing interest in chronographs.


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## DNARNA

khaki/strap combination is a hit!


----------



## CrazyCat

Yesterday:









Today:


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

IRBilldozer said:


> My first and only Hamilton arrived today, here it is on a BluShark Alpha strap.


Really nice! Mind me asking the lug-to-lug distance? Thanks!


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

TJ Boogie said:


> View attachment 13052403


Hey, Todd. Awesome watch-strap combo! I'm planning on getting this watch, but I'm worried about the lug-to-lug distance. Do you, by any chance, happen to know the measurement? I have the Pan Europ Chrono (which is a big watch) but I like that the L2L distance is only 48mm. Thanks!


----------



## chirs1211

Lug to lug on the '68 is 50mm, although just under 2mm longer it does have slim lugs. Case is only 42mm compared to the Pan Europs 45mm.
Definitely wears much smaller than the PE chrono  

Chris


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Got this watch from a trade with a good gentleman here on the forum as a grab-n-go watch (not a beater) but the wife likes it a lot and it's hers now. She would wear it when she's not wearing her apple watch. She's in medical field and the precise tick of the seconds hand of a quartz watch is very useful for her.

So I settled on a Casio MDV106 as a beater and got myself a Mechanical H695190 to replace the one that I traded (H69419933). I really was not fond of the weird placement of the date window on the H69419933. It seems like it bumped the "15" of the 24-hour indicator and ruined the whole watchface symmetry. o|:-d


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

chirs1211 said:


> Lug to lug on the '68 is 50mm, although just under 2mm longer it does have slim lugs. Case is only 42mm compared to the Pan Europs 45mm.
> Definitely wears much smaller than the PE chrono
> 
> Chris


Hey Chris. Thanks a lot for this info.|> I have a 172mm wrist but it's round. I am hoping the lugs on the '68 is angled down a bit more.


----------



## Oldgrid

Khaki Aviation Chronograph Automatic H765160 








Below Zero H785850


----------



## chirs1211

The lugs though they look angled are pretty straight, but if you can wear the PE i don't think the extra 1.5mm in length would cause too much of an issue. But as always if uncertain it is best to try one on.
I can't help with fit i'm afraid as my wrists are somewhat bigger at around 196mm
I can say though that it is a beautiful watch  


Chris


----------



## DNARNA

38mm Intra-matic/JPM Distressed Suede Leather Grey


----------



## w4tchnut

X-WIND









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Put it on a lighter strap for summer and now maybe I keep it. My wife likes it. Can't argue with that.


----------



## Krish47

Wow mate, such an awesome watch and nice strap n snap. :-!:-!

I would really love to have one if Its a bit larger and bulkier....But then it wont look this nice, right... sad.....:-(. once you are in 44mm, you wont go down , right....o|



DNARNA said:


> 38mm Intra-matic/JPM Distressed Suede Leather Grey
> 
> View attachment 13076085
> 
> 
> View attachment 13076111


----------



## Krish47

Really Looks nice mate. Glad you are keeping it and imagine the wonders a new strap could do.... :-!

And you could never win an argument with the lady .... :-d:-d



ChiefWahoo said:


> Put it on a lighter strap for summer and now maybe I keep it. My wife likes it. Can't argue with that.
> View attachment 13076641


----------



## Semper




----------



## RotorBoater

Semper said:


>


I've been looking for these everywhere! The only decent priced one I found was Jonashop but it was a 3-5 week ship time


----------



## Slm643

McDonald's break today..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

Krish47 said:


> Wow mate, such an awesome watch and nice strap n snap. :-!:-!
> 
> I would really love to have one if Its a bit larger and bulkier....But then it wont look this nice, right... sad.....:-(. once you are in 44mm, you wont go down , right....o|]
> 
> I'm not sure about that Kris. "Variety can be a good thing."
> 
> My wrist is 17.1cm (6.7 inches) and the 38mm is "very" close to being too large for what it is. As Burnt once mentioned, us dudes with girly wrists would like to see it a mm, or two smaller. For me it wears just a bit more to casual side than formal. I'm having a ball switching out straps though.
> 
> I think a wrist up to an inch larger would play nice. I'd be curious to hear others thoughts on that. Once you go Intra......you may not go back.


----------



## Semper

RotorBoater said:


> I've been looking for these everywhere! The only decent priced one I found was Jonashop but it was a 3-5 week ship time


Mine's the old version, with ETA 2824 caliber. The current collection model has the Powermatic 80 movement. I love this watch. It's one of my favourites.


----------



## Krish47

DNARNA said:


> Krish47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow mate, such an awesome watch and nice strap n snap. :-!:-!
> 
> I would really love to have one if Its a bit larger and bulkier....But then it wont look this nice, right... sad.....:-(. once you are in 44mm, you wont go down , right....o|]
> 
> I'm not sure about that Kris. "Variety can be a good thing."
> 
> My wrist is 17.1cm (6.7 inches) and the 38mm is "very" close to being too large for what it is. As Burnt once mentioned, us dudes with girly wrists would like to see it a mm, or two smaller. For me it wears just a bit more to casual side than formal. I'm having a ball switching out straps though.
> 
> I think a wrist up to an inch larger would play nice. I'd be curious to hear others thoughts on that. Once you go Intra......you may not go back.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are really getting me to the Intramatic........ but a 42 mm though...in future... Wont get Finance controller (Lady @ house) approval for another watch this year.
> 
> I am not sure on the wrist size as i have never measured mine. My concern was on the wrist presence , i.e. i need to feel my watch by its weight too... and my wife would always make fun of me by saying "Why dont to tie the cement bar to your wrist". :-d
> 
> BTW Your's wrist shot with the white dial intramatic looks really fine to me. :-!. That really suits you mate......
Click to expand...


----------



## Burnt

The intra-matic is calling you.........


----------



## Krish47

Burnt said:


> The intra-matic is calling you.........


Wow mate, its soooo elegant.....:-!.

Intramatic moved to top of my list.

Does black dial has the sunburst effect too ?


----------



## Burnt

Krish47 said:


> Wow mate, its soooo elegant.....:-!.
> 
> Intramatic moved to top of my list.
> 
> Does black dial has the sunburst effect too ?


Never seen one in the wild so I can't help much on that matter.


----------



## Krish47

Burnt said:


> Never seen one in the wild so I can't help much on that matter.


No worries mate. Will check that out later mate....


----------



## blair.d.new

Pan-Europ with crop, slow shutter allows the beats per second to be captured.














Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

Krish47 said:


> Wow mate, its soooo elegant.....:-!.
> 
> Intramatic moved to top of my list.
> 
> Does black dial has the sunburst effect too ?


All,

No sunburst effect on the black dial. It has a matte finish which, to my eye, is soft, possibly due to the thin bezel and sapphire crystal. In my thread "intra-matic, black dial gloss?" a member supplied a video link, which finally convinced me the dial is indeed matte.

One warning. The oem leather strap length is 115/70mm. It's perfect for my below average size 6.7 inch wrist, but for the big boys, this can be a problem. It's been mentioned, however, I'm not sure anyone has posted specs.

I hope this information may help anyone interested. Other than what size (38 vs 42) is best for me, the question regarding dial (sunburst, gloss vs matte finish) comes up on occasion, however, some fail to take strap length into consideration strap while doing their research.

A few more pix. Strap is a bit loose in first one, so watch is sliding a little towards the outside of my wrist. Who does laundry wearing an Intra-matic anyway?


----------



## nnahorski

Jazzmaster Maestro Small Seconds










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47

DNARNA said:


> All,
> 
> No sunburst effect on the black dial. It has a matte finish which, to my eye, is soft, possibly due to the thin bezel and sapphire crystal. In my thread "intra-matic, black dial gloss?" a member supplied a video link, which finally convinced me the dial is indeed matte.
> 
> One warning to anyone who's interested. The oem leather strap length is 115/70mm. It's perfect for my below average size 6.7 inch wrist, but for the big boys, this can be a problem.
> 
> I hope this information helps anyone interested. Other than which size is best for me (38 vs 42), the question regarding dial (sunburst, gloss vs matte finish) comes up on occasion, however, some may easily overlook strap length while doing their research.
> 
> A few more pix. Strap is a bit loose in first one, so watch is sliding a little towards the outside of my wrist. Who does laundry wearing an Intra-matic anyway?


Wow mate, thanks a lot for the details and pics........:-!:-!


----------



## ctf0015




----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Getting stuff ready for a rail trip to AZ.. I wish I could just "beam" there! But I am looking forward to the train ride!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## arcentaur

This one has a dark green flat dial.


----------



## JonS1967

Burnt said:


> The intra-matic is calling you.........


Looks perfect on that strap! Brilliant!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parabellum3

First Hammy and first mechanical watch.. have been wanting one for some time. Railroad small second









Sent from my HUAWEI H892L using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike




----------



## Krish47

Wow mate, such a fantastic looking watch.... and it looks so good on the white lined blue shoes....


----------



## Bojangles

Powered by Hamilton


----------



## Krish47

Bojangles said:


> Powered by Hamilton


Wow, its one of those watches which i would like to wear case back ""UP" ...;-);-)


----------



## Bojangles

The 917 movement IS pretty good looking if I do say so... BUT then there's this old girl, which is just a bit too big (and nice) to turn into a wrist watch...
She runs but the regulator is broken.... FML


----------



## DNARNA

I had to clean up a bit today, so the Intra-matic got some well deserved wrist time. I put it on the stock Hamilton strap for the occasion.









A look at the RHD deployant clasp and fit of the hammy stock strap on my 6 5/8" wrist.









Enjoy your day.....


----------



## TDKFM

Bojangles said:


> Powered by Hamilton


Are these still in production?


----------



## Sir-Guy

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

@DNARNA, love the Hamilton, and the strap looks great on you. We have just about the same size wrist, and the 38mm Intra-matic is next on my wish list.

Can you share some more info on the deployant you mentioned? I am debating whether to get it on a bracelet and add a strap later (as it's a cheaper way to get the bracelet should I ever want it in the future), but that looks pretty good as is.


----------



## usclassic

Here is the H76565835 on my right wrist for which the date window and 6 o'clock date wheel were designed, whether intentionally or not.


----------



## DNARNA

Sir-Guy,

Thank you for the kind words. Are you ready to give up your seconds hand? Once you do, you might wonder why you ever wanted one. 

First my thoughts strap length. The reason I've included strap length and wrist size in some of my posts is to make it easier for others to determine whether they can wear the stock strap. It's been mentioned on other threads that the strap is rather short. After some serious searching, I found a picture of someone wearing it on a 6.75 inch wrist which gave me the confidence that the strap would be pretty much perfect for me. So now I try to pay this forward in appreciation.

Strap, or bracelet. Most will tell you to buy it with the bracelet since it's only 14 to 40 dollars, or so, more depending on dial color. Then buy something like a Hirsch Diamond Calf strap since it's close to the stock strap, or better. I can tell you right now (I have a Diamond Calf) and it"s not even close in leather quality, appearance, and buckle quality. The stock leather strap is more porous in nature and very elegant. Its lug ends are slightly curved and mate with the watch perfectly. If it fits you, give it some serious consideration, unless your really into the bracelet.

Deployant is a RHD (Robert H Davis) out of Rossville, Maryland. mywatchmaker.net

It's a 316L stainless steel double-fold deployant @ $39.95. It appears to be highly recommended on most watch sites/forums. I bought it to protect the stock strap first & comfort second, which turned out to be a bonus. The clasp wears very comfortable and you easily forget it's there. Being very popular, it appears to be out of stock again in 16, 18 & 20mm until June. 

The silver dial is my slight favorite between the two colors, however, only when on the black stock strap. It's very striking when worn with a long sleeve dress, or casual-dress shirt.


----------



## Sir-Guy

@DNARNA, thanks so much for the very detailed reply! That makes sense about the decision of strap or bracelet given your thoughts on the OEM strap quality. As far as the seconds hand goes, I think that’s part of the appeal to me! My other mechanical watches are thankfully within a few seconds a day, but I like the idea of relaxing a little and through a lack of seconds hand, not being able to see when it’s a little off. (If that makes any sense.)

My wife has asked me several times recently to remind her what this watch is, which is spouse language for an intention to surprise me with it at some point. I have held off because I wasn’t sure whether to go with strap or bracelet. Sounds like strap may be the way to go.

Thanks again for your comments; you’ve helped quite a bit!


----------



## DNARNA

You're welcome Sir-Guy,

I just did a remeasure of my wrist to make sure I'm giving you the best info I can. Using a measuring tape for sewing purposes, my wrist measurement is just shy of 6.7 inches at 6.625 (6 5/8) inches.

Using the RHD deployant clasp I have 5 holes left if I needed more space (e.g. for a larger wrist) and 2 holes left if I needed to tighten up more (for a smaller wrist). I can't remember what hole I was using with the stock buckle, however, I still have it if, and when, you need that info in the future. The stock strap measures 115/70mm without buckle.


----------



## tmnc

On a new WatchGecko band.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bojangles

TDKFM said:


> Are these still in production?


This was never in production, well except for this one. I built this one from parts. The movement is from a 1940s-ish pocket watch. The case is a one off with a screwed down crown and sapphire crystals, and the red strap I made myself. The grey perforated strap is from strapcode. Dial and hands are from helnarou.

There are parts available out there for conversions like this all over the place.


----------



## Burnt




----------



## Sir-Guy

Looks great, @Burnt! Dig the mesh. Who makes it, if you don’t mind sharing?


----------



## Burnt

Sir-Guy said:


> Looks great, @Burnt! Dig the mesh. Who makes it, if you don't mind sharing?


It's an inexpensive example I ordered from Amazon just to see if I liked it enough to spend more on a quality version. I polished the spring bar tubes so it would match the finish of the watch.

20mm Luxury Mesh Watch Bands 0.6 Interlock Safety Clasp Solid Stainless Steel Milanese Watch Strap Replacement Silver Tone LeapTop https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075PXN7J9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_YYO4AbS0EBCN0


----------



## JonS1967

DNARNA said:


> I had to clean up a bit today, so the Intra-matic got some well deserved wrist time. I put it on the stock Hamilton strap for the occasion.
> 
> View attachment 13089205
> 
> 
> A look at the RHD deployant clasp and fit of the hammy stock strap on my 6 5/8" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13089557
> 
> 
> Enjoy your day.....


Of all of the Intramatic strap combinations I've seen, I think the stock strap is head and shoulders above the rest. And I personally prefer the silver dial. Looking VERY sharp!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt

Man, this thread’s about to be renamed “Guys, Let’s see your intra-matics!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Thanks on the mesh, @Burnt, and agreed! What a good-looking watch.


----------



## Krish47

Wow what a fantastic looking watch mate..simply awesome....and mesh strap compliments it.....


----------



## RotorBoater

*warning* not an intra-matic


----------



## TJ Boogie

SmwrNDMdl said:


> Hey, Todd. Awesome watch-strap combo! I'm planning on getting this watch, but I'm worried about the lug-to-lug distance. Do you, by any chance, happen to know the measurement? I have the Pan Europ Chrono (which is a big watch) but I like that the L2L distance is only 48mm. Thanks!


Hi SmwrNDMdl!

So sorry it's taken forever to get back to you! The L2L is 50.2, height 14.6, lug width 22mm, and diameter 42mm.

I just looked up the L2L, and am surprised to see that the distance is 50.2mm -- it feels shorter (to me) on the wrist.

If you have any other questions, please feel free to pm!


----------



## Burnt

RotorBoater said:


> *warning* not an intra-matic


Haha! No warning necessary, and nice watch.


----------



## Slm643

Ready for dinner on the train in 15min..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski

Also not an intra-matic, but mine does come with a tasty beverage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sideshot




----------



## SmwrNDMdl

TJ Boogie said:


> Hi SmwrNDMdl!
> 
> So sorry it's taken forever to get back to you! The L2L is 50.2, height 14.6, lug width 22mm, and diameter 42mm.
> 
> I just looked up the L2L, and am surprised to see that the distance is 50.2mm -- it feels shorter (to me) on the wrist.
> 
> If you have any other questions, please feel free to pm!


Hey Todd, thanks a lot. This really helps. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

SmwrNDMdl said:


> Hey Todd, thanks a lot. This really helps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bet!! :-!


----------



## joepac

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Had this big bad daddy on. TGIF...

Khaki Navy Sub

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DNARNA

Second hand?

We don't have any second hand. We don't need any second hand. I don't have to show you any second hand.


----------



## IPwatch

Pan Europ on dark blue phenomenato


----------



## Krish47

DNARNA said:


> Second hand?
> 
> We don't have any second hand. We don't need any second hand. I don't have to show you any second hand.


Ha Ha ha.. Cool mate. My admiration to intramatic is going up day by day.....Thanks to you guys....:-!:-!


----------



## mitchjrj

Sir-Guy said:


> Khaki Field Mechanical. It's back heavily in the rotation because of a new strap (BluShark "AlphaShark" NATO).
> 
> One thing a lot of photos of this watch don't show is how thin it is. It's one benefit of having a hand-cranker some don't get a chance to appreciate.


Agreed. I have a Stowa Flieger Klassik 40 that wears similarly, less than 10mm. Really adds to comfort.


----------



## mitchjrj

chirs1211 said:


> Lug to lug on the '68 is 50mm, although just under 2mm longer it does have slim lugs. Case is only 42mm compared to the Pan Europs 45mm.
> Definitely wears much smaller than the PE chrono
> 
> Chris


+1. The trickiest dimension on the Intramatic is the thickness.


----------



## mitchjrj

SmwrNDMdl said:


> View attachment 13075255
> 
> 
> Got this watch from a trade with a good gentleman here on the forum as a grab-n-go watch (not a beater) but the wife likes it a lot and it's hers now. She would wear it when she's not wearing her apple watch. She's in medical field and the precise tick of the seconds hand of a quartz watch is very useful for her.
> 
> So I settled on a Casio MDV106 as a beater and got myself a Mechanical H695190 to replace the one that I traded (H69419933). I really was not fond of the weird placement of the date window on the H69419933. It seems like it bumped the "15" of the 24-hour indicator and ruined the whole watchface symmetry. o|:-d
> 
> View attachment 13075327


Really like that blue strap. May I ask where it's from?


----------



## mitchjrj

Don't think I posted this here yet. Pan Europ Chrono on WatchGecko classic vintage racing red stitch.


----------



## chirs1211

mitchjrj said:


> +1. The trickiest dimension on the Intramatic is the thickness.


She's not slim no doubt there, but a tiny bit slimmer than the PE chrono  though there's not much in it 

Chris


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

mitchjrj said:


> Really like that blue strap. May I ask where it's from?


I got it from Amazon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Took this silver sunburst from my watch box after couple of weeks. Thanks to "mitchjrj" for the inspiration. :-!

Need to get another replacement strap though , not a big fan of Hammy strap for this one.


----------



## Weathered

Maiden voyage of the Hammy Khaki panda chrono today. When I unboxed it, I hated how small it appeared to be, but after a bit of wear, I think it fits my wrist better than the 42 would have.


----------



## Brey17

I don't see too many of these out here.


----------



## Knives and Lint

New arrival!


----------



## mitchjrj

Not a green guy, but I'm sure there are many here who are. I didn't even know this was released for the Pan Europ.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

mitchjrj said:


> Not a green guy, but I'm sure there are many here who are. I didn't even know this was released for the Pan Europ.


I love this. I have the blue one, and the blue bezel.
I just wish they would have gone with a green bezel..


----------



## mitchjrj

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I love this. I have the blue one, and the blue bezel.
> I just wish they would have gone with a green bezel..


Yes, would have been more consistent with the blue dial reference. But as it is this is a super vibrant green. Might have been too much with bezel as well unless it was desaturated or dark.


----------



## JonS1967

Krish47 said:


> Took this silver sunburst from my watch box after couple of weeks. Thanks to "mitchjrj" for the inspiration. :-!
> 
> Need to get another replacement strap though , not a big fan of Hammy strap for this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13100127


I've got these WatchGecko rally straps that I really like on my Pan Europ.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

JonS1967 said:


> I've got these WatchGecko rally straps that I really like on my Pan Europ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow mate, that looks so awesome. :-!:-!

I already ordered a watchgecko perforated , Jonathan GP298 , thinking rally straps wouldn't fit. :-(

Were you able to fit the straps with the provided straight spring bars or you used the curved from the stock strap?


----------



## chirs1211

Brey17 said:


> I don't see too many of these out here.


I've got one  no pic at the mo though.

Awesome aren't they 

Chris


----------



## JonS1967

Krish47 said:


> Wow mate, that looks so awesome. :-!:-!
> 
> I already ordered a watchgecko perforated , Jonathan GP298 , thinking rally straps wouldn't fit. :-(
> 
> Were you able to fit the straps with the provided straight spring bars or you used the curved from the stock strap?


I used the stock spring bars. The strap conforms nicely. I actually ordered a stair set of curved spring bars from Hamilton when I ordered their deployant buckle, but they sent me the wrong ones (straight spring bars) twice so I gave up temporarily. But you don't really need extra spring bars, the stock ones work great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater




----------



## Relo60




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Krish47

JonS1967 said:


> I used the stock spring bars. The strap conforms nicely. I actually ordered a stair set of curved spring bars from Hamilton when I ordered their deployant buckle, but they sent me the wrong ones (straight spring bars) twice so I gave up temporarily. But you don't really need extra spring bars, the stock ones work great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot mate. :-!


----------



## JonS1967

Krish47 said:


> Thanks a lot mate. :-!


My pleasure! Can't wait to hear how you like the strap. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

JonS1967 said:


> My pleasure! Can't wait to hear how you like the strap. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure mate. will post the pics after the change... :-!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## CrazyCat

Am I the only one unable to attach a pic directly?

The only option I have today is to add an image from an URL...


----------



## DNARNA

Try going advanced mode


----------



## Knives and Lint

So glad I picked this one up b-)


----------



## Krish47

Knives and Lint said:


> So glad I picked this one up b-)


Nice watch and beach looks awesome.....nice photography mate :-!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Krish47 said:


> Nice watch and beach looks awesome.....nice photography mate :-!


Thanks brother!... Yea, we love that spot and visit it often. It's only about 5 minutes away from the house so we count ourselves lucky for that. The mountain view was a little hazy today, but this place is always a joy to visit nonetheless b-)


----------



## JonS1967

Pan Europ tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crflyer

Khaki Auto Titanium on a Barton silicone strap


----------



## Krish47

JonS1967 said:


> Pan Europ tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome as always. 
Mate, My watchgecko strap should reach me by tomorrow. Really looking forward to try the new strap buddy.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Knives and Lint said:


> Thanks brother!... Yea, we love that spot and visit it often. It's only about 5 minutes away from the house so we count ourselves lucky for that. The mountain view was a little hazy today, but this place is always a joy to visit nonetheless b-)


Yeah true bro, the place looks so awesome. 
And you are really lucky to be so near to it. So calm and peaceful and most importantly not crowded.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Krish47 said:


> Awesome as always.
> Mate, My watchgecko strap should reach me by tomorrow. Really looking forward to try the new strap buddy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


You inspired me to wear mine tonight. I bet you're excited to receive your strap! It's so much fun waiting with anticipation for it to arrive.

I put my perforated Rallye on my Intramatic LE. It's an awesome strap. I think you're going to be very happy with it. Love the deployant buckle as well!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

JonS1967 said:


> You inspired me to wear mine tonight. I bet you're excited to receive your strap! It's so much fun waiting with anticipation for it to arrive.
> 
> I put my perforated Rallye on my Intramatic LE. It's an awesome strap. I think you're going to be very happy with it. Love the deployant buckle as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So awesome mate . I would love to have an intra matic LE one day. But can't afford one now.

Thanks buddy. Waiting is so fun and it will make the occasion much more better when you actually get it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Krish47 said:


> So awesome mate . I would love to have an intra matic LE one day. But can't afford one now.
> 
> Thanks buddy. Waiting is so fun and it will make the occasion much more better when you actually get it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Cheers! I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the strap when it arrives?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

JonS1967 said:


> Cheers! I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the strap when it arrives?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be here by tomorrow, mate. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

CrazyCat said:


> Am I the only one unable to attach a pic directly?
> 
> The only option I have today is to add an image from an URL...


CrazyCat,

Did you try the "go advanced" tab? What you're describing has happened to me at times when I use the "Reply to Thread" tab. So, I then "Go Avdanced," which enables me to use computer downloads when, for some reason, it wasn't available in the "reply to thread" mode. Hope that makes sense.

You've posted more than me, so I offer my apology in advance if you've already attempted this and were still unsuccessful. Just trying to help.

Plus, we want to see your pics.


----------



## moreland4

My two new Hammy's, Thinline Chrono (43mm) and a Viewmatic (44mm). The battle for wrist time now begins.


----------



## CrazyCat

DNARNA said:


> CrazyCat,
> 
> Did you try the "go advanced" tab? What you're describing has happened to me at times when I use the "Reply to Thread" tab. So, I then "Go Avdanced," which enables me to use computer downloads when, for some reason, it wasn't available in the "reply to thread" mode. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> You've posted more than me, so I offer my apology in advance if you've already attempted this and were still unsuccessful. Just trying to help.
> 
> Plus, we want to see your pics.


Thanks for the tip!

What appears strange to me is that until recently, I didn't have to "go advanced" to attach a pic directly.

So, here we go!

Jazzmaster GMT Auto PVD Limited Edition (crappy indoor pic, though):


----------



## john97214

Jazzmaster Viewmatic









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

JonS1967 said:


> Again today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow brother.... :-!:-!

Still waiting for the DHL guy for the delivery of my new strap.. :-(


----------



## Mutande87

Shot from today ! 

Khaki style


----------



## Krish47

Hi Mates,

Got my Watch gecko straps for my Pan Chrono today.

I have ordered Jonathan GP298 Pro Perf (Black /Ivory stitch and Black/ Red stitch)

And the straps really looks great , but the one with the red stitches doesn't really fit on the *shorter side*. You could see the spring bar....I instantly fell in love with the one with red stitch and its really sad i could not use it. I haven't even did any mod. And i was like ohh no...pls dont..its Friday.....And i just got it.....























The black with ivory stitch really fits well....But you know cant really takes my heart out of the red stitch. Need to check with Watchgecko on the misfit.









Have a great Friday blast guys....:-!


----------



## JonS1967

Krish47 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Got my Watch gecko straps for my Pan Chrono today.
> 
> I have ordered Jonathan GP298 Pro Perf (Black /Ivory stitch and Black/ Red stitch)
> 
> And the straps really looks great , but the one with the red stitches doesn't really fit on the *shorter side*. You could see the spring bar....I instantly fell in love with the one with red stitch and its really sad i could not use it. I haven't even did any mod. And i was like ohh no...pls dont..its Friday.....And i just got it.....
> 
> View attachment 13111719
> 
> View attachment 13111725
> 
> View attachment 13111721
> 
> 
> The black with ivory stitch really fits well....But you know cant really takes my heart out of the red stitch. Need to check with Watchgecko on the misfit.
> 
> View attachment 13111733
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday blast guys....:-!


They both look great! I'd say they somehow sent you the wrong size. I'm sure they'll take care of you. Keep us posted. I'm the meantime, the ivory looks sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Pan Europ three-hander today:


----------



## interesting2watch

nice watch. saw this in my local watch store for 575€ and it disappeared in a few days. when it finally re-appeared it was 965!


----------



## interesting2watch

nice watch. saw this in my local watch store for 575€ and it disappeared in a few days. when it finally re-appeared it was 965!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Krish47 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Got my Watch gecko straps for my Pan Chrono today.
> 
> I have ordered Jonathan GP298 Pro Perf (Black /Ivory stitch and Black/ Red stitch)
> 
> And the straps really looks great , but the one with the red stitches doesn't really fit on the *shorter side*. You could see the spring bar....I instantly fell in love with the one with red stitch and its really sad i could not use it. I haven't even did any mod. And i was like ohh no...pls dont..its Friday.....And i just got it.....
> 
> View attachment 13111719
> 
> View attachment 13111725
> 
> View attachment 13111721
> 
> 
> The black with ivory stitch really fits well....But you know cant really takes my heart out of the red stitch. Need to check with Watchgecko on the misfit.
> 
> View attachment 13111733
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday blast guys....:-!


How about wear one piece of each while you get it sorted out with WatchGecko?

Red on one side and white on the other side. (You will see the red most often on your side of the wrist so you'll be happy)

Ohh and CrazyCat- Love the PanEurop. Will be wearing mine this weekend! 
Cheers to both of ya!

AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## Krish47

JonS1967 said:


> They both look great! I'd say they somehow sent you the wrong size. I'm sure they'll take care of you. Keep us posted. I'm the meantime, the ivory looks sweet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot bro... :-!..

I had emailed them on the misfit and will surely keep posted on the updates.

Cheers mate |>


----------



## Krish47

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> How about wear one piece of each while you get it sorted out with WatchGecko?
> 
> Red on one side and white on the other side. (You will see the red most often on your side of the wrist so you'll be happy)
> 
> Ohh and CrazyCat- Love the PanEurop. Will be wearing mine this weekend!
> Cheers to both of ya!
> 
> AlaskaJohnboy


ROFL....:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d...

Thats a good idea mate :-!... And most people will really not notice whats on your hand anyway.

Cheers mate. |>


----------



## Krish47

Hi Guys,

An update to my previous post on the Pan europ strap. Pls bear with me as this is gonna be a bit longer than my usual posts.

Fortunately I was able to fit my old_* Hirsch 22 mm heavy calf*_ dark brown strap to my Pan europ chrono and here's how i did it.

---- As the spring bar is curved, the spring bar slot in the strap should also take that curved shape to fit well. Thats what i think the reason for straps with less thickness able to fit and others which have more meat cant.

---- So i decided to reduce the stiffness/ thickness of the leather portion at the spring bar hole by 
1) Increase the Spring bar hole dia and
2) Scrap off a bit of leather from the interior of Spring bar hole , mostly from the inside wall which face opposite to the spring bar curve. We need that face to yield and form the curve. I used a spring bar removal tool with one of the sharp edges blunt off. This helped me to take the meat off from only the area where i intend to reduce the stiffness.

---- I inserted the curved spring bar each and every time when i take some leather off from the inside. And i stopped it when i saw the two ends of the curved spring bar popped out perfectly.

---- I tried to gently pull the strap from the socket after installation and i could tell you that its well in its place.

And all these took like 10-15 mins. The pics are below and i hope will help my mates if they wanna try.

I hope i was able to make sense, if not pls let me know. Happy to help always...





























This is the spring bar tool i have used.


----------



## timmy100

Wow, is that a Maratac case?


----------



## timmy100

Wow, is that a Maratac rebuild?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## CrazyCat

Krish47 said:


> ...I hope i was able to make sense, if not pls let me know. Happy to help always...


Spectacular job. Congrats!!!


----------



## JonS1967

Krish47 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> An update to my previous post on the Pan europ strap. Pls bear with me as this is gonna be a bit longer than my usual posts.
> 
> Fortunately I was able to fit my old_* Hirsch 22 mm heavy calf*_ dark brown strap to my Pan europ chrono and here's how i did it.
> 
> ---- As the spring bar is curved, the spring bar slot in the strap should also take that curved shape to fit well. Thats what i think the reason for straps with less thickness able to fit and others which have more meat cant.
> 
> ---- So i decided to reduce the stiffness/ thickness of the leather portion at the spring bar hole by
> 1) Increase the Spring bar hole dia and
> 2) Scrap off a bit of leather from the interior of Spring bar hole , mostly from the inside wall which face opposite to the spring bar curve. We need that face to yield and form the curve. I used a spring bar removal tool with one of the sharp edges blunt off. This helped me to take the meat off from only the area where i intend to reduce the stiffness.
> 
> ---- I inserted the curved spring bar each and every time when i take some leather off from the inside. And i stopped it when i saw the two ends of the curved spring bar popped out perfectly.
> 
> ---- I tried to gently pull the strap from the socket after installation and i could tell you that its well in its place.
> 
> And all these took like 10-15 mins. The pics are below and i hope will help my mates if they wanna try.
> 
> I hope i was able to make sense, if not pls let me know. Happy to help always...
> 
> View attachment 13113161
> View attachment 13113163
> 
> View attachment 13113165
> 
> View attachment 13113167
> 
> 
> This is the spring bar tool i have used.
> 
> View attachment 13113171


Awesome job! Looks great on the watch. I'm looking forward to hearing good news about your replacement from WatchGecko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> Spectacular job. Congrats!!!


Thanks mate... :-!...


----------



## Krish47

JonS1967 said:


> Awesome job! Looks great on the watch. I'm looking forward to hearing good news about your replacement from WatchGecko.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy.... :-!

You all guys are the inspiration for this . |>|>

Haven't got any response from Watchgecko team yet. Sure mate, will keep you posted on this.


----------



## CrazyCat

Jazzmaster Slim Auto (40mm, H38515135).

Got this one from Ashford, "pre-owned... pristine condition, never worn", but arrived with dry oils (handwinding skipped some teeth, etc.).

Went for a service to my local watchmaker, and got it back today.

This one doesn't come with a "magnifying" sapphire crystal.
It causes a lot of glare, but from some angles, it looks beautiful.


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> Jazzmaster Slim Auto (40mm, H38515135).
> 
> Got this one from Ashford, "pre-owned... pristine condition, never worn", but arrived with dry oils (handwinding skipped some teeth, etc.).
> 
> Went for a service to my local watchmaker, and got it back today.
> 
> This one doesn't come with a "magnifying" sapphire crystal.
> It causes a lot of glare, but from some angles, it looks beautiful.


Wow mate, it looks good. |> So simple and elegant.....

Ashford is a very good place to explore Hamilton brands. I too got couple of Hammy's from them.

How much did it cost for the visit to the watch maker and was the issue serious? Just curious...


----------



## JonS1967

CrazyCat said:


> Jazzmaster Slim Auto (40mm, H38515135).
> 
> Got this one from Ashford, "pre-owned... pristine condition, never worn", but arrived with dry oils (handwinding skipped some teeth, etc.).
> 
> Went for a service to my local watchmaker, and got it back today.
> 
> This one doesn't come with a "magnifying" sapphire crystal.
> It causes a lot of glare, but from some angles, it looks beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 13113521
> 
> 
> View attachment 13113503
> 
> 
> View attachment 13113505


Beautiful and elegant piece. Great integration of the date window.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Krish47 said:


> Wow mate, it looks good. |> So simple and elegant.....
> 
> Ashford is a very good place to explore Hamilton brands. I too got couple of Hammy's from them.
> 
> How much did it cost for the visit to the watch maker and was the issue serious? Just curious...


USD 75.

Remember I live in a third world country. 
Purchasing from an AD here adds 30% to the retail price in the US. 
But local manpower is much cheaper.

Buying from a grey grey market dealer like Ashford, adds a 60% import tax. 
But compared to retail price here, is much lower considering the discount the grey dealers offer.

Something like this happens when you crash your car: depending on the damage, maybe in the US or Europe it's not worth repairing them, but here it is.
That's why we are so used to learn to repair our own things, instead of throwing them away and replacing them with new ones.

We we have just one world, but we live in different ones.

Cheers!


----------



## CrazyCat

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful and elegant piece. Great integration of the date window.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

This is what I love about this brand: so much value for the money...

I have to force myself to stop buying their watches!


----------



## JonS1967

CrazyCat said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is what I love about this brand: so much value for the money...
> 
> I have to force myself to stop buying their watches!


I agree. I've been wanting an Intramatic but have too many watches and no need for it. Very hard to resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is what I love about this brand: so much value for the money...
> 
> I have to force myself to stop buying their watches!


Agree with you mate. :-!:-!

I say this to myself whenever i see a Hammy which i dont have (Khaki Pilot day date, Intramatic (the Full dial) and the LE and the list goes on and on....) ...But in the end that doesn't happen...:-d:-d....


----------



## RobW

Here's my 1999 Hamilton "Wilshire" Registered Edition. I bought this in '99 to complement my vintage 1938 Hamilton. I wore it off and on for about seven years, alternating with the vintage version. But I haven't had it on my wrist since 2010. The other day I dusted it off, put in a new battery and swapped out a leather strap for it. Swatch produced about a dozen or so different Hamilton "Registered Edition" models between 1983 and 1999 based almost identical to the original designs. This model, a 6272, is a re-issue of the 1939 Wilshire. Swatch attempted to capitalize on the popularity of the Hamilton vintage designs by producing top-quality quartz versions. This watch features 20 microns of 18K gold plated case with a base metal caseback, flexible lugs and powered by a "15-jewel" 580.001 caliber quartz movement. I bought this for about $300 in 1999 as Swatch attempted to move its Hamiltons up in the market with higher quality timepieces.


----------



## TJ Boogie

RobW said:


> Here's my 1999 Hamilton "Wilshire" Registered Edition. I bought this in '99 to complement my vintage 1938 Hamilton. I wore it off and on for about seven years, alternating with the vintage version. But I haven't had it on my wrist since 2010. The other day I dusted it off, put in a new battery and swapped out a leather strap for it. Swatch produced about a dozen or so different Hamilton "Registered Edition" models between 1983 and 1999 based almost identical to the original designs. This model, a 6272, is a re-issue of the 1939 Wilshire. Swatch attempted to capitalize on the popularity of the Hamilton vintage designs by producing top-quality quartz versions. This watch features 20 microns of 18K gold plated case with a base metal caseback, flexible lugs and powered by a "15-jewel" 580.001 caliber quartz movement. I bought this for about $300 in 1999 as Swatch attempted to move its Hamiltons up in the market with higher quality timepieces.


Absolutely gorgeous, Rob!


----------



## RobW

TJ Boogie said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Rob!


Thanks, Todd. Now I wonder why it took me so long to put it back into circulation!


----------



## TJ Boogie

RobW said:


> Thanks, Todd. Now I wonder why it took me so long to put it back into circulation!


I've just purchased my first tank-style watch, so in a way I can empathize, Rob! Mine hasn't shown up yet or I'd post a photo. These are really gorgeous, comfortable little pieces. I'm excited to receive mine, and similarly glad you've re-entered yours into circulation |>


----------



## Sharksmile

Sporting new leather today from Martu!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Here we go!

I found an old-golden uncle for my Pan Europ. Looks like it is the Pan Europ II from 1970. 
Here are the before pics.
I took it in for service yesterday, the movement's so dirty it won't work. Should be nice and pretty here in a few weeks. I'll post follow ups!


----------



## Krish47

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Here we go!
> 
> I found an old-golden uncle for my Pan Europ. Looks like it is the Pan Europ II from 1970.
> Here are the before pics.
> I took it in for service yesterday, the movement's so dirty it won't work. Should be nice and pretty here in a few weeks. I'll post follow ups!


Ohh boy... Thats an awesome vintage piece you got right there... :-!

Looking forward to see how it looks after the servicing..


----------



## Knives and Lint

Laid back Sunday at home playing outside b-)


----------



## svogt91

It's been a day!









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I had no idea Hamilton made a non-chrono Pan Europ back then. I thought that was a modern-day cash grab by Swatch.
Good luck with the service!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

svogt91 said:


> It's been a day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


It takes one hell of a wrist to pull off the Lord Hamilton! Nicely done! I couldn't get comfortable with mine. Unfortunately, the bracelet was too short and that's how I planned to wear it. I just couldn't get used to the leather look for mine.


----------



## sachetsharma

Just got this today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

sachetsharma said:


> Just got this today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on your brand new Pilot Day/Date!!!


----------



## CrazyCat

My first Hamilton was a Khaki Field in 38mm, black leather strap.
Unfortunately, I jumped into a pool after being under the sun for a long time, and some condensation appeared under the crystal (maybe because of the sudden temperature change).
I sent it to my watchmaker, who opened it and let it dry. But the hands got a bit damaged: only a couple of tiny marks, but unacceptable to my OCD.
So I sold it, and got a brand new 42mm one.
But this one came with a brown leather strap: there was no option to get it on a black strap.

On Sunday I found I had a black strap, but with beige stitching, and I wanted the original look of the white stitching.
I also had some thread, which was thinner than the ideal.
But I could use it "doubled"...
So I removed the original thread from the strap and replaced it with the one I had.
After learning this technique called "saddle stitching", I could finally achieve the result I was looking for.
Here go the links to the very useful videos I watched, in case you're interested:









And finally, of course, some pics!


----------



## CrazyCat

Ok, last post for today, I promise...

Brought this Khaki Aviation Auto Chrono LE (H76516147) to work today.
It's almost impossible to capture the real color of this thing.
You take 4 pics playing with the angle, and you get 4 different colors!


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> Ok, last post for today, I promise...
> 
> Brought this Khaki Aviation Auto Chrono LE (H76516147) to work today.
> It's almost impossible to capture the real color of this thing.
> You take 4 pics playing with the angle, and you get 4 different colors!


Keep it coming mate... |> ..

Its true, 4 different colors.... Its awesome buddy..

I havent seen any in the wild, Your's the first. :-!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Shanghaied

At home after a good day's work. Pan Europ thanks to a fellow Forumer.


----------



## supergrilldds

The more I look through this thread, the more I like these Hamiltons. Well done guys and gals, the hunt begins


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

supergrilldds said:


> The more I look through this thread, the more I like these Hamiltons. Well done guys and gals, the hunt begins


If you like green or blue pick a Pan Europ. They are finished to the nines...


----------



## Aonarch

Loving my Khaki Field Pioneer Mechanical. It is running 3 seconds fast a day.









Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper




----------



## Rice and Gravy

I wasn't sure, but I kind of like it.


----------



## nnahorski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LDoc

Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer manual mechanical watch (H60419533).


----------



## Mike29street

My Hamilton Khaki Aviation X-Patrol...
Love it


----------



## tyhu19

Does anyone have any impressions on the Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph 38mm? I'd be pairing it for a business casual look.


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Krish47

Knives and Lint said:


>


Wow ..so cool mate..:-!:-!

Now you got me really envy you.....;-);-)


----------



## rockin'ron

Just got this beauty today!


----------



## Emg66

rockin'ron said:


> Just got this beauty today!


Great looking watch


----------



## rockin'ron

Emg66 said:


> Great looking watch


Thanks bud! I'm loving it!


----------



## Emg66

rockin'ron said:


> Thanks bud! I'm loving it!


I think I need to buy one too Enjoy it...


----------



## DNARNA

Good look'in strap Ron! Very sharp.


----------



## jatco

DNARNA said:


> Good look'in strap Ron! Very sharp.


X2


----------



## IWC1987




----------



## air144




----------



## CrazyCat

Pan Europ Chrono (silver dial) today.

The sunburst effect is gorgeous. I also own the variant in black, but it's matte...


----------



## rockin'ron

Emg66 said:


> I think I need to buy one too Enjoy it...


Go for it


----------



## CrazyCat

Pilot Pioneer Chrono Quartz today:


----------



## LimpshoT

New strap that I bought from wus member.


----------



## Yolly111

Here are mine, I am obviously a fan, no better value IMHO..

For info: my wrist is 7 in. but rather "flat" in shape, not very round.

You can compare the looks as - if I remember well - the Scuba is 40 mm, the Jazzmaster 42 mm and the X-Wind 44-45 mm.


----------



## Dutchman88

Pilot Day Date - 30th birthday gift to myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Pan europ today....


----------



## MartiVltori

Jazzmaster H32645555


----------



## moreland4

Day Date Auto (H70505833) on a Crown & Buckle band. It's a keeper!


----------



## Sir-Guy

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



LimpshoT said:


> New strap that I bought from wus member.
> 
> View attachment 13142047


Wow, that day really pops! Great photo. Looks like a well-paired strap choice.


----------



## Cheddar

Need to get out the microfiber and clean 'er up a little...


----------



## jatco

I like it...
Gotta look up some details...|>


----------



## Kilograph

I got a Pan Europ this week 2nd hand. Looks better than the photos can capture.
I've got my eye on a Jazzmaster Day Date for the next one.


----------



## jdres

New arrival as of two hours ago:









Second time owning this one, should have never let the first go. I got it on the bracelet this time, will add leather straps later....


----------



## RotorBoater

jdres said:


> New arrival as of two hours ago:
> 
> View attachment 13155375
> 
> 
> Second time owning this one, should have never let the first go. I got it on the bracelet this time, will add leather straps later....


Where'd you buy from?


----------



## Krish47

Kilograph said:


> I got a Pan Europ this week 2nd hand. Looks better than the photos can capture.
> I've got my eye on a Jazzmaster Day Date for the next one.


Wow mate. Looks awesome. :-! The blue is special...

I could see some gap between the strap and lugs, i.e. i could see the spring bar ends. Is that the right size straps you got there? I am asking this because i too recently had this kind of experience with my Pan europ (Spring bar end exposed).


----------



## philskywalker

BaseJump lume


----------



## ChiefWahoo

jdres said:


> New arrival as of two hours ago:
> 
> View attachment 13155375
> 
> 
> Second time owning this one, should have never let the first go. I got it on the bracelet this time, will add leather straps later....


I'm also trying to reacquire a Viewmatic but I've only found it on leather so far and I prefer bracelet. Also, it's the newer, low-beat movement, which kills the enjoyment for me for some inexplicable reason. So I passed. :-\


----------



## jdres

RotorBoater said:


> Where'd you buy from?


Jomashop. It was backordered at the time, only took a few extra days. Dads & Grads sale going on right now......


----------



## jdres

This is a new one with the H10 movement. The slower beat doesn't bother me, I'm used to it with my Seikos....



ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm also trying to reacquire a Viewmatic but I've only found it on leather so far and I prefer bracelet. Also, it's the newer, low-beat movement, which kills the enjoyment for me for some inexplicable reason. So I passed. :-\


----------



## jatco

jdres said:


> New arrival as of two hours ago:
> 
> View attachment 13155375
> 
> 
> Second time owning this one, should have never let the first go. I got it on the bracelet this time, will add leather straps later....


.
Glad to hear you got it back (again..) . Nice piece...!|>


----------



## DNARNA

Looks familiar. Think I saw Liam wearing one.

"The Commuter"


----------



## DNARNA

Double post, sorry.


----------



## jdres

jatco said:


> .
> Glad to hear you got it back (again..) . Nice piece...!|>


Thanks !! I appreciate that....


----------



## ChiefWahoo

jdres said:


> This is a new one with the H10 movement. The slower beat doesn't bother me, I'm used to it with my Seikos....


That's all I had owned before I bought my first Hammy. I like the variety.


----------



## Relo60

Good day folks

Hamilton Khaki King today:-!


----------



## CrazyCat

Pan-Europ Chrono, silver dial, with it's beautiful sunburst pattern:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Krish47

Maestro today with grey sunburst effect....


----------



## jimmibaton

My X-wind 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## jdres

I need to wear this more often.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

jimmibaton said:


> My X-wind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


That photo! Those models look awesome in B&W.


----------



## LimpshoT

Kilograph said:


> I got a Pan Europ this week 2nd hand. Looks better than the photos can capture.
> I've got my eye on a Jazzmaster Day Date for the next one.
> 
> View attachment 13154073
> 
> View attachment 13154075


That blue dial really shines!


----------



## RotorBoater

Accompanying me on a regional presentation today


----------



## franco60

Vintage Big Eye in custom made cork rally.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

I GOT IT BACK TODAY!!!

First the "before pics" seen below (from the original post)



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Here we go!
> 
> I found an old-golden uncle for my Pan Europ. Looks like it is the Pan Europ II from 1970.
> Here are the before pics.
> I took it in for service yesterday, the movement's so dirty it won't work. Should be nice and pretty here in a few weeks. I'll post follow ups!
> 
> View attachment 13117175
> 
> 
> View attachment 13117177
> 
> 
> View attachment 13117179
> 
> 
> View attachment 13117181
> 
> 
> View attachment 13117183
> 
> 
> View attachment 13117185
> 
> 
> View attachment 13117187


And now.
**drumroll please**

The pics AFTER a full service and shining up.

































































So what ya think?


----------



## Krish47

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I GOT IT BACK TODAY!!!
> 
> First the "before pics" seen below (from the original post)
> 
> And now.
> **drumroll please**
> 
> The pics AFTER a full service and shining up.
> 
> View attachment 13164759
> 
> 
> View attachment 13164761
> 
> 
> View attachment 13164763
> 
> 
> View attachment 13164765
> 
> 
> View attachment 13164767
> 
> 
> View attachment 13164769
> 
> 
> View attachment 13164771
> 
> 
> View attachment 13164773
> 
> 
> So what ya think?


Oh mate, It looks so good. 
It would look much more better if you could get another strap. The current one doesn't fit well in my opinion.

Cheers

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

franco60 said:


> Vintage Big Eye in custom made cork rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks really good mate.
TBH I haven't seen / know about this model till your post. Hamilton never stops to amuse me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Krish47 said:


> Oh mate, It looks so good.
> It would look much more better if you could get another strap. The current one doesn't fit well in my opinion.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


True True. I am thinking about it.
That's the one it came on and that one is truly vintage from the era...

It's been 1 day so I am gonna mull it over yet.
Thanks tho!


----------



## Dutchman88

Recent addition to the Hamilton collection. Khaki Aviation 42mm. Came on a strap, I'm more of a bracelet guy so I'm trying out this Gekota straight link with a butterfly clasp. It really seems to fit the slight deco look that the watch has and works well. It has been my daily now for a little under a week and I love it. Probably a permanent resident in the collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally168

I really wanted a GMT in my collection and learned about the Khaki Navy GMTs last week. The same week someone put this up for sale so I had to bid for it. Love the silver dial! It has the odd lug width of 21mm so I have to start researching for straps now.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I find that even sized straps eventually stretch to fill the gap. I use 22mm straps on my 23mm Jazzmasters and they fit fine. Used to wear mine on the style you have and they spread out when stretched over the spring bar just fine. I think the only ones that are an issue are rubber and (obviously) bracelet.


----------



## moreland4

My Hammy Auto's.

Khaki Field Day Date, Khaki Navy Pioneer, Jazzmaster Viewmatic.


----------



## Krish47

ChiefWahoo said:


> I find that even sized straps eventually stretch to fill the gap. I use 22mm straps on my 23mm Jazzmasters and they fit fine. Used to wear mine on the style you have and they spread out when stretched over the spring bar just fine. I think the only ones that are an issue are rubber and (obviously) bracelet.


Great brother, Are you talking about the Meastro here?

I couldnt get any 22mm fit in to that guy. I have a lot of 22mm straps with me.

Could you tell me if you have used the stock spring bar or a straight one

Cheers


----------



## Krish47

sorry double post.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Now that you mention it, I wound up with the curved bars on both my silver Viewmatic and the Maestro. They seem to make a difference.


----------



## Wally168

ChiefWahoo said:


> I find that even sized straps eventually stretch to fill the gap. I use 22mm straps on my 23mm Jazzmasters and they fit fine. Used to wear mine on the style you have and they spread out when stretched over the spring bar just fine. I think the only ones that are an issue are rubber and (obviously) bracelet.


You are right. (As shown in the photo of my original post) I put on the thickest Perlon I have which is a 20mm patterned "Perlon" (probably a cheap Chinese imitation and not a real Perlon). Although the strap's colors don't really match the Khaki Navy GMT, that "Perlon" did stretch to fill in the gap of the 21mm Khaki Navy GMT. It was so snug that the watch won't even slide off the strap when I hold up the strap by the buckle. However, NATOs don't really stretch so I am inclined to use try 22mm NATOs on this watch next.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Memorial Day🙏🏽✌🏿️

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba.


----------



## CrazyCat

Jazzmaster Day Date Auto:


----------



## Semper




----------



## ramboJAV87

So excited to get my first Hamilton in a couple weeks for Fathers Day! I'm getting the Khaki Navy Scuba with the blue and black bezel with the rubber strap. Can anyone tell me where the best place is to buy Hamilton bands is? I would also like to get the steel band as well.


----------



## sachetsharma

Trying out the new orange strap on pilot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

ramboJAV87 said:


> So excited to get my first Hamilton in a couple weeks for Fathers Day! I'm getting the Khaki Navy Scuba with the blue and black bezel with the rubber strap. Can anyone tell me where the best place is to buy Hamilton bands is? I would also like to get the steel band as well.


The cheapest avenue is to email Swatch directly: [email protected]

Let them know the model of your watch and ask for the part number and price of the bracelet. They'll likely forward to their parts team who will reply and provide and phone number to order.

Expect to pay about $110-125 plus shipping.

Good luck. Can't wait to see the watch!


----------



## LDoc

Khaki Field Pioneer (H60419533) with lume shot.


----------



## SK360

My first non apple watch. My wife got it for me for our 5 year anniversary. I had sent her a link a while back and had forgotten about it to be honest. Loving this thing and my BluShark NATOs get delivered today.


----------



## CrazyCat

Got this Khaki Field Auto Chrono, switched the strap for one I had with grey stitching, and I'm loving it:


----------



## Krish47

SK360 said:


> My first non apple watch. My wife got it for me for our 5 year anniversary. I had sent her a link a while back and had forgotten about it to be honest. Loving this thing and my BluShark NATOs get delivered today.
> 
> View attachment 13184451


Welcome to the club mate :-! 
And enjoy your new awesome piece...|>


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> Got this Khaki Field Auto Chrono, switched the strap for one I had with grey stitching, and I'm loving it:
> 
> View attachment 13185151


Cool watch mate....:-!:-!

38 or the 42 mm?


----------



## CrazyCat

Krish47 said:


> Cool watch mate....:-!:-!
> 
> 38 or the 42 mm?


Thanks! It's the 42.
Because the main case piece is slim (between the front bezel and the caseback), it appears to be slimmer:


----------



## chirs1211

I have one of these too and i can confirm it's a stunner, i initially wanted the inverse colour but could only find it in a 38mm which is a bit small on me, the 42mm is perfect and it's gorgeous so i have never regretted getting this version at all 


Chris


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## IWC1987

After two weaks wearing my IWC pilot chrono the hammy again


----------



## CrazyCat

chirs1211 said:


> I have one of these too and i can confirm it's a stunner, i initially wanted the inverse colour but could only find it in a 38mm which is a bit small on me, the 42mm is perfect and it's gorgeous so i have never regretted getting this version at all
> 
> Chris


I also thought about getting the 38mm version, but then I thought the 42mm would have better proportions considering the height.
As I own a Khaki Field Auto in 42mm, I could imagine how it would wear on my wrist, so I pulled the trigger on the 42.
It's also very loyal to the Khaki Field Auto style: the shape of the case and the lugs is almost identical, although it's 4 mm taller (15 vs 11).

The thing I like the most of this watch is that it's a no-nonsense chrono: no cluttered dial... just plain and simple, well balanced design.
I got it from Ashford, as it was on sale for USD 519, which I think is a very good price.


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> I also thought about getting the 38mm version, but then I thought the 42mm would have better proportions considering the height.
> As I own a Khaki Field Auto in 42mm, I could imagine how it would wear on my wrist, so I pulled the trigger on the 42.
> It's also very loyal to the Khaki Field Auto style: the shape of the case and the lugs is almost identical, although it's 4 mm taller (15 vs 11).
> 
> The thing I like the most of this watch is that it's a no-nonsense chrono: no cluttered dial... just plain and simple, well balanced design.
> I got it from Ashford, as it was on sale for USD 519, which I think is a very good price.


Thats a very good deal you got there m8... :-!:-!

For me if you wanna buy a Hammy look at ASHFORD first then go else where....


----------



## sickondivers

Thin-O-Matic 38mm


----------



## guyinwatch

QNE


----------



## CrazyCat

Guess we share the same mood today:


----------



## CrazyCat

Khaki Navy Sub Auto Chrono, with it's different textures on the dial and the case:


----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## robw1975

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

HAMILTON Men's 42mm Khaki Navy UTC Black Dial Automatic Watch (H77505535)


----------



## LDoc

HAMILTON Men's 44mm Khaki Field Officer Auto Watch (H70615523) on black BluShark Silcone Sports Strap


----------



## jdres

New arrival yesterday, Khaki Scuba in Black / Orange:









Ordered it on the bracelet, is now on a Borealis dive strap, very comfy!!

Other straps, can't decide what I like best:



























Straps are: Bonetto Cinturini 295, Toxic Nato Khaki, WatchGecko Bond, Maratec Orange


----------



## Relo60

HKK today :-!







s


----------



## Slm643

*Re: &amp;gt;&amp;gt; Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

H. K. F. A. T.

On the Vario Black Harris Tweed.

Picture in your mind if you will... 
Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Khaki Field Mechanical today on a NATO. Nice for summer!


----------



## darinronne

Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver 
on a Cincy Strap Co NATO.


----------



## luecack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater




----------



## rborelli

Just picked it up today. Cheers!

Rob


----------



## Tonystix

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## rborelli

Thanks. Loving it so far!

Rob


----------



## Derek N

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

Derek N said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


very nice indeed! what model is that?


----------



## green_pea

Derek N said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


very nice indeed! what model is that?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

How about a couple Pan Europ cousins.

The young blue paired with an old golden cousin, on a new strap too!


----------



## GUTuna

Pacer on Peccary


----------



## ThaWatcher

Picture from a day before, but still on the wrist today1


----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## Krish47

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> How about a couple Pan Europ cousins.
> 
> The young blue paired with an old golden cousin, on a new strap too!
> 
> ]


Wow mate. And i can see that you got a new strap for the oldie... Fantastic mate...


----------



## RobPagNY

*A128*


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Krish47 said:


> Wow mate. And i can see that you got a new strap for the oldie... Fantastic mate...


Thanks!
My lovely wife just about blew a gasket when she found out I paid to service that old thing- she saw it as the silliest looking watch and was mad I spent so much on "such an ugly watch".

Then yesterday when I wore it, and she asked "Where did that watch come from..." she didn't believe that was the same watch on a different strap. I actually had to pull out the old wrinkled gold band and show her. (And I think she still was not convinced.) She had to admit it looks way better now too!

Shout out to WatchGecko for the "Vintage Brogue" strap. that's 2 straps from them, both home runs!

AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## Krish47

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Thanks!
> My lovely wife just about blew a gasket when she found out I paid to service that old thing- she saw it as the silliest looking watch and was mad I spent so much on "such an ugly watch".
> 
> Then yesterday when I wore it, and she asked "Where did that watch come from..." she didn't believe that was the same watch on a different strap. I actually had to pull out the old wrinkled gold band and show her. (And I think she still was not convinced.) She had to admit it looks way better now too!
> 
> Shout out to WatchGecko for the "Vintage Brogue" strap. that's 2 straps from them, both home runs!
> 
> AlaskaJohnboy


Wow m8...:-!


----------



## FloridaTime

Just arrived from Jomashop my Hamilton field watch. Swapped it out on to a cheap Barton quick release strap I got from Amazon. I found the factory canvas strap to be extremely uncomfortable. I got this as a casual wear watch for doing things like cooking out.


----------



## farw1d

Recently bought this from another WUS member.. Quickly become a favorite of mine! So lightweight & versatile and that dial is gorgeous. It's perfect summer watch with a blue perlon strap too!


----------



## engeebax

Took the new Khaki Field Mechanical out for her maiden voyage yesterday....


----------



## Dukie

Just picked it up on ebay. Reference 3830.


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba on oem rubber strap.

Have a great day:-!


----------



## Slm643

sickondivers said:


> Thin-O-Matic 38mm


Is this the same as the thinline models?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quality Edge

Titanium Field Kahki. Lightweight quality.


----------



## moreland4

Todays new addition. Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono (H32616553).


----------



## stonehead887

So has anyone got or tried on the new Khaki 50mm? It came and went so quickly at Baselworld. I love the look of it, really intrigued by the solid luminova numerals but is 50mm too huge? Has anyone got any wrist shots? I am quite tempted by this one. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate

View attachment IMG_20180614_083955.jpg


----------



## Krish47

stonehead887 said:


> So has anyone got or tried on the new Khaki 50mm? It came and went so quickly at Baselworld. I love the look of it, really intrigued by the solid luminova numerals but is 50mm too huge? Has anyone got any wrist shots? I am quite tempted by this one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


M8, I didnt know of the 50 mm till you mentioned here.

50mm is waaaayyyyy outta my league....... 43 being the min , 44 the sweet spot and 45 being the max for me..

will let you know if i see one.....

cheers


----------



## stonehead887

Yes it's huge but it looks amazing, at least off the wrist. I wonder if the cool factor will win over the practical. You know how it is with watches and rational thinking....


Krish47 said:


> M8, I didnt know of the 50 mm till you mentioned here.
> 
> 50mm is waaaayyyyy outta my league....... 43 being the min , 44 the sweet spot and 45 being the max for me..
> 
> will let you know if i see one.....
> 
> cheers


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

stonehead887 said:


> Yes it's huge but it looks amazing, at least off the wrist. I wonder if the cool factor will win over the practical. You know how it is with watches and rational thinking....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Yeah m8.. I totally get it. 
When it comes to watches, no place for rational. . 
As you said the numerals and hands look fantastic.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Thin-O-Matic 38mm:


----------



## oso2276

Murph mod









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Hey all, you guys are some knowledgeable and strap-savvy folks.

Does this textured black leather from Hirsch work on this Khaki Field Mechanical? Thoughts?


----------



## Slm643

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Looks great to me.. I would see if I could find a grey/silver one also maybe withe a black stitch..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Sir-Guy said:


> Hey all, you guys are some knowledgeable and strap-savvy folks.
> 
> Does this textured black leather from Hirsch work on this Khaki Field Mechanical? Thoughts?


Looks fantastic m8. |>

Black with white stitches (Leather) / Light green with white stripes (Nato) could also be tried IMHO...


----------



## Sir-Guy

Thanks for the comments, guys! My wife prefers it on a NATO—which very well might have been an, “I don’t care...that one,” sort of thing—but I think leather helps it pop. Will keep my eyes open for others to try.


----------



## peatnick

Pan Europ chrono










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## c185445

Have you guys noticed that Hamilton has changed their site? They used to give information about the crowns when they are screw-down, but now this information is omitted. I've checked both the .com and .es (Spain) sites and they both have changed:
https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-int/collection/khaki-navy/h82315931-khaki-navy-auto.html

Isn't the crown a very important thing to consider when buying diving watches, even if in this case we are talking about a "casual" diving Hammy? The Frogs aren't displaying such information either anyway as far as I know.

By the way, after a lot of pondering between this Khaki Scuba and this Khaki Field Mechanical, I finally bought the Scuba.

My focus was about getting a watch I'd wear by default and which could handle all sort of situations. The screw-down and fairly well protected crown, the lower beat rate of the H10 (I've read here that low-beat movements have advantages), moderate size (40") and overall look of the watch made me eventually go for the Scuba. When I saw that model with the blue bezel my heart ordered me to buy it.

The Khaki Field Mechanical is so beautiful with no date or any other complication (I like symmetry) and with that military look. But the fact that it can only be manually wound and lacks a screw-down crown worried me about the reliability of the watch in case I took some casual swim in a lake or the ocean. I've made my mind that maybe I'll leave my hand-winding experience for a vintage watch not meant for hardships. I don't want to touch the crown but only to set the date 6 times a year.

I hope I get my Hammy soon because I had a negative experience with other store as after 18 days after my purchase they still would not send me the watch as they did not have it in stock even if they meant otherwise in their site.

Hope I can post a pic soon. After negative attempts with other brands this watch is supposedly going to be my first watch love. I'm incredibly anxious about this, I desire owning a watch a lot now after years of considerations, disappointments and failed attempts.

I've been reading posts and watching pics from this thread and site to feed my hype. 
Sorry about a post without pictures but I needed to vent this out.


----------



## cowslinger

The nice thing about a khaki field mechanical is that the lack of color means it is possible for this watch to work with nearly any color strap, even a black/grey/orange nato.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday from me and le cafe homies









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



c185445 said:


> I've made my mind that maybe I'll leave my hand-winding experience for a vintage watch not meant for hardships. *I don't want to touch the crown but only to set the date 6 times a year.*
> 
> ...After negative attempts with other brands this watch is supposedly going to be my first watch love. I'm incredibly anxious about this, I desire owning a watch a lot now after years of considerations, disappointments and failed attempts.


If I may offer a thought on the crown thing. From what I understand, in the vast majority of cases, the crown doesn't increase water resistance, but just prevents it from being pulled accidentally. I wouldn't swim with a 50m watch anyway unless I had to, or unless I recently had it pressure checked.

But regarding your bit about only pulling the crown six times a year to set the date-unless you're absurdly lucky with your watch's accuracy (or don't care about accuracy), and unless you wear it frequently enough to keep it wound up, you might be pulling that crown more often than that.

I hope to hear your thoughts on your new Hamilton when it comes in, and hope you get an opportunity to get the hand-winding Khaki Field someday (which is really quite a treat).  Thanks for sharing your comments on the website; I agree whether it's a screw-down or not is important to know!


----------



## Krish47

c185445 said:


> Have you guys noticed that Hamilton has changed their site? They used to give information about the crowns when they are screw-down, but now this information is omitted. I've checked both the .com and .es (Spain) sites and they both have changed:
> https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-int/collection/khaki-navy/h82315931-khaki-navy-auto.html
> 
> Isn't the crown a very important thing to consider when buying diving watches, even if in this case we are talking about a "casual" diving Hammy? The Frogs aren't displaying such information either anyway as far as I know.
> 
> By the way, after a lot of pondering between this Khaki Scuba and this Khaki Field Mechanical, I finally bought the Scuba.
> 
> My focus was about getting a watch I'd wear by default and which could handle all sort of situations. The screw-down and fairly well protected crown, the lower beat rate of the H10 (I've read here that low-beat movements have advantages), moderate size (40") and overall look of the watch made me eventually go for the Scuba. When I saw that model with the blue bezel my heart ordered me to buy it.
> 
> The Khaki Field Mechanical is so beautiful with no date or any other complication (I like symmetry) and with that military look. But the fact that it can only be manually wound and lacks a screw-down crown worried me about the reliability of the watch in case I took some casual swim in a lake or the ocean. I've made my mind that maybe I'll leave my hand-winding experience for a vintage watch not meant for hardships. I don't want to touch the crown but only to set the date 6 times a year.
> 
> I hope I get my Hammy soon because I had a negative experience with other store as after 18 days after my purchase they still would not send me the watch as they did not have it in stock even if they meant otherwise in their site.
> 
> Hope I can post a pic soon. After negative attempts with other brands this watch is supposedly going to be my first watch love. I'm incredibly anxious about this, I desire owning a watch a lot now after years of considerations, disappointments and failed attempts.
> 
> I've been reading posts and watching pics from this thread and site to feed my hype.
> Sorry about a post without pictures but I needed to vent this out.


Dont worry m8. Hope you get it soon and the wait make that moment (When u really get your watch) even wonderful...


----------



## Krish47

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Sir-Guy said:


> But regarding your bit about only pulling the crown six times a year to set the date-unless you're absurdly lucky with your watch's accuracy (or don't care about accuracy), and unless you wear it frequently enough to keep it wound up, you might be pulling that crown more often than that.


I concur....|>|>

I set the time twice a week "Sunday's" and "Wednesday's" .... That's 8 times a month... But i really love to do that.....

Closing one eye, Looking at the seconds hand and setting the time as per Atomic clock and knowing that my watch is so accurate to the seconds at least for the next 12 hours.... :-d:-d.

My wife once took a pic of me doing this and jokingly said "You gave a impression of doing a surgery with that look"....:-d:-d


----------



## Slm643

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

FYI... A watch is correct at least twice a day even if it's not running, and if it has no numbers it's correct all the time... ??

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord

__
https://flic.kr/p/25viea3


----------



## Cheddar

First wear on the new perlon today. Had to find a way to be able to wear the Jazzmaster in the 90+ degree heat for the rest of the summer...


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice choice, @Cheddar. That silver case and dial really helps make it versatile with strap choices. Looks great!


----------



## Level.5x




----------



## Sebast975

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Sir-Guy said:


> Hey all, you guys are some knowledgeable and strap-savvy folks.
> 
> Does this textured black leather from Hirsch work on this Khaki Field Mechanical? Thoughts?


Sure, black goes with anything, however I think the dark green dial would really pop with a light tan leather strap...more of a light / dark contrast. Or stick with the green and get a military green canvas strap. Lots of nato options too.


----------



## tbgreen

Daily Beater.


----------



## rockin'ron

My Khaki Field On Natural Horween Chromexcel


----------



## avian_gator

My GMT was looking _fine_ today!


----------



## gray-beard

This is my vintage Hamilton from around 1972.
After servicing and then regulated by me, it is the most accurate watch in my collection.


----------



## zed073

Picked up these 2 in the last few months.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

gray-beard said:


> This is my vintage Hamilton from around 1972.
> After servicing and then regulated by me, it is the most accurate watch in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 13232075


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

Pan Europ today









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate

tbgreen said:


> Daily Beater.


Nice. What bracelet is this and how do the end links fit ?


----------



## pixel_pusher

Hamilton on Hirsch straps have been my goto so far this year


----------



## Fabre

Interstellar on Zulu for the summer


----------



## Nonya

1978 Field Watch & new Field Khaki. Both hand-wind mechanicals because I'm just like that.


----------



## arcentaur

Rare one, I think.


----------



## Graik9

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic on blue Hirsch Duke strap.









Στάλθηκε από το MHA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Relo60

Khaki Navy Scuba on original rubber strap.


----------



## Burnt




----------



## tmnc

What strap is that? Also on the hunt for different straps for my PE.


stonehead887 said:


> Pan Europ today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

New strap just put on today for the weekend!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Chronograph G from the mid 70's









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

rfortson said:


> Chronograph G from the mid 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Wow m8...It looks so awesome.... :-!:-!


----------



## dub82

Hamilton Jazzmaster Day Date


----------



## JonS1967

rfortson said:


> Chronograph G from the mid 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


This one is awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

dub82 said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster Day Date
> View attachment 13240305


This is s gorgeous watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wore my Pan Europ today. I really like this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

JonS1967 said:


> Wore my Pan Europ today. I really like this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah mate... Its looks so awesome.....:-!:-!

One of the finest watches Hammy made...

Unfortunately i had to let mine go a month back as part of thinning my collection and try to keep only up to 4 watches....-(


----------



## JonS1967

Krish47 said:


> Yeah mate... Its looks so awesome.....:-!:-!
> 
> One of the finest watches Hammy made...
> 
> Unfortunately i had to let mine go a month back as part of thinning my collection and try to keep only up to 4 watches....-(


I'm sorry you had to let yours go. I might have to sell mine too in the near future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JessePinkman

I'm also a fan of the Pan Europ. I'm wearing mine today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Me TOO! Summer sunlight makes it shine soon nicely too!


----------



## JonS1967

Today's Hammy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

JonS1967 said:


> Today's Hammy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woww... fantastic...|>|>|> Looks so cool...


----------



## JonS1967

Krish47 said:


> Woww... fantastic...|>|>|> Looks so cool...


Thank you for your kind words 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen

Rain and jam on Saturday evening! Luckily I have you with me..


----------



## c185445

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Sir-Guy said:


> If I may offer a thought on the crown thing. From what I understand, in the vast majority of cases, the crown doesn't increase water resistance, but just prevents it from being pulled accidentally. I wouldn't swim with a 50m watch anyway unless I had to, or unless I recently had it pressure checked.
> 
> But regarding your bit about only pulling the crown six times a year to set the date-unless you're absurdly lucky with your watch's accuracy (or don't care about accuracy), and unless you wear it frequently enough to keep it wound up, you might be pulling that crown more often than that.
> 
> I hope to hear your thoughts on your new Hamilton when it comes in, and hope you get an opportunity to get the hand-winding Khaki Field someday (which is really quite a treat).  Thanks for sharing your comments on the website; I agree whether it's a screw-down or not is important to know!


Hi!

If the watch gains or loses times my plan is to use the resting positions to try to level things out, and wait for the day I have to fix the date (wish all months lasted for 31 days :lol: ) to make a proper time setting. But indeed I don't care too much about accuracy (for now) as long as there is no exaggerated deviation.

But as you say I might end up pulling out the crown more often anyway and perform "the surgery" routine (just to quote Krish47's funny words) just for the shake of interacting more with my watch. But I'll try to avoid it anyway and limit the watch routine to do the gentle waving arm dance in the afternoon to keep it as fully wound as possible.

Thanks guys for your kind words. |>


----------



## thenameisnando

Updated Hamilton collection, continues to grow

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

Although I loved it's music, lets take a short break from the chronographs and colorful pieces of the 70s and give a little shout out to the 60s.


----------



## DaveSignal




----------



## DNARNA

Khaki Field Mechanical/Toshi CMXL


----------



## IPwatch

Pan Europ on Vollmer bracelet with curved ends














Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

IPwatch said:


> Pan Europ on Vollmer bracelet with curved ends
> View attachment 13250433
> View attachment 13250435
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


OOOoohhh I like the curved ends! that's what's missing from any bracelet I have looked at for this one!
Good call.


----------



## tmnc

Unpopular opinion: I just can't get behind the mesh bracelet look on the PE. Doesn't look right to me.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

tmnc said:


> Unpopular opinion: I just can't get behind the mesh bracelet look on the PE. Doesn't look right to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not so unpopular. I like it, but do not think I would put it on mine. 
Maybe.

Thanks for your opinion! It's what we're here for.


----------



## Slm643

Yea I like it also, mesh bracelets are very comfortable and very versatile.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

I think it's the pairing of a SS mesh bracelet with the brushed look of the PE that doesn't look good to me. If they matched it might look a little better. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> OOOoohhh I like the curved ends! that's what's missing from any bracelet I have looked at for this one!
> Good call.


M8, I knew that feeling exactly... Looking for curved spring bars..... :-d:-d:-d

Used to have a Pan europ Chrono and i still have the Maestro......


----------



## arcentaur

This KF (H70455863) originally came with a leather strap, so I thought I'd try it on a $10 bracelet:

I don't think it's that bad, is it?


----------



## Slm643

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

I'd say it's 10.00 dollars bad, and I would keep looking, also if ten is your limit go with a Zulu or Nato, if you need a bracelet you need curved spring bars and/or spend more money. Maybe a carbon fiber or a rubber strap, but not that bracelet, just my opinion. If you like it wear it in good health. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## arcentaur

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Slm643 said:


> I'd say it's 10.00 dollars bad, and I would keep looking, also if ten is your limit go with a Zulu or Nato, if you need a bracelet you need curved spring bars and/or spend more money. Maybe a carbon fiber or a rubber strap, but not that bracelet, just my opinion. If you like it wear it in good health.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your comment. I have a lot of Natos and Zulus, which is why I thought I'd try a cheap bracelet just to see how it goes. Is it really that bad? Lol


----------



## Slm643

Well the end link seems to be too short and the curve is off also... I personally would look for something different, I would call Hamilton and get a part number for that model watch then look for a equivalent 3rd party bracelet if you don't want to spend the money for the Hamilton one 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## arcentaur

Slm643 said:


> Well the end link seems to be too short and the curve is off also... I personally would look for something different, I would call Hamilton and get a part number for that model watch then look for a equivalent 3rd party bracelet if you don't want to spend the money for the Hamilton one
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Nahh..too much fuss. It's just a beater I use around the house on weekends when I'm cleaning up, repainting walls, fixing the car, etc. Don't care much about it to take it seriously, thus the $10 bracelet. Appreciate your opinion though. :cheers:


----------



## HamSamich9

Unknown reference vintage chronograph. Lemania 1873 manual wind movement.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

HamSamich9 said:


> Unknown reference vintage chronograph. Lemania 1873 manual wind movement.
> 
> View attachment 13261045
> 
> 
> View attachment 13261047


WOW! Beautiful dial!
You scored a hit with this one!


----------



## Krish47

HamSamich9 said:


> Unknown reference vintage chronograph. Lemania 1873 manual wind movement.
> 
> View attachment 13261045
> 
> 
> View attachment 13261047


Wow M8..... It looks so awesome....:-!:-!


----------



## Slm643

New BluShark Nato on my KFT...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigrez

Khaki Field Day Date Auto


----------



## ramboJAV87

Absolutely LOVE my Khaki Navy Scuba. Not a fan of metal bracelets so I got this with the Hamilton rubber strap.


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## RotorBoater

Can those of you with the white dial viewmatic share some pics? I’m trying to decide between that and the white Visodate


----------



## bearcats7777

On Wrist Today - *Hamilton Khaki BeLOWZERO-worn by Matt Damon's character (Mark Watney) in "The Martian"*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mgladman




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## farw1d

Got this from another WUS member.. was going to go for the 3-hander but saw this one and couldn't resist! Surprisingly wears very well for small wrist due to its relatively low profile and short lug-to-lug measurement.


----------



## Dr. Robert

TGIF!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen

Reliable Daily Beater.


----------



## tbgreen

Lume shot.


----------



## mtran

On a Colareb Venezia


----------



## mgladman

My dad's 1950s Hamilton . . .


----------



## The Thin Man

Love my Hammy! I wear mine it quite a bit more than I thought I would. A lot has to do with the clarity of the dial and simplicity of the mechanics.


----------



## katfromTN

RobW said:


> Here's my 1999 Hamilton "Wilshire" Registered Edition. I bought this in '99 to complement my vintage 1938 Hamilton. I wore it off and on for about seven years, alternating with the vintage version. But I haven't had it on my wrist since 2010. The other day I dusted it off, put in a new battery and swapped out a leather strap for it. Swatch produced about a dozen or so different Hamilton "Registered Edition" models between 1983 and 1999 based almost identical to the original designs. This model, a 6272, is a re-issue of the 1939 Wilshire. Swatch attempted to capitalize on the popularity of the Hamilton vintage designs by producing top-quality quartz versions. This watch features 20 microns of 18K gold plated case with a base metal caseback, flexible lugs and powered by a "15-jewel" 580.001 caliber quartz movement. I bought this for about $300 in 1999 as Swatch attempted to move its Hamiltons up in the market with higher quality timepieces.
> 
> View attachment 13113961
> 
> 
> View attachment 13113965
> 
> 
> View attachment 13113967


Stumbled across this post while searching for some info on these Hamilton Registered Editions. Great watch you have there! I've just purchased a salmon dialed 6295 NOS that I'm super excited to get this week. Greatly appreciated your informative post as I had no idea what the registered edition really meant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFoley1956

I keep the bracelet on this field chrono long for these sticky days. This is the 42mm version.


----------



## Cheddar




----------



## asushane

Retro-bling yesterday with the 38mm thin-o-matic:


----------



## asushane

Not sure why there were 2 photos attached. Bling bling?


----------



## Zenmaster87

Love my new NATO from BluShark!


----------



## CrazyCat

Rocking the Pilot Pioneer Auto Chrono today:


----------



## tmnc

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

The OG of my obesseion I mean collection.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very quirky and cool, @katfromTN. You pull off the Art Deco well. Love the sub-seconds, and great dial color. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## asushane

Showing off some American-born brands (Hamilton, Coach and Maui Jim)


----------



## katfromTN

Sir-Guy said:


> Very quirky and cool, @katfromTN. You pull off the Art Deco well. Love the sub-seconds, and great dial color. Thanks for sharing it!


Thanks! I'm a huge Hamilton fan, glad I got to add this interesting piece to my collection. By far the most girly watch I own. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## arnzzz

My new X-Wind just arrived yesterday, and already very fond of it 😊 ⌚


----------



## ledr

I'm partial to the early '70s vibe


----------



## ledr

Edit


----------



## Krish47

arnzzz said:


> My new X-Wind just arrived yesterday, and already very fond of it 😊 ⌚


Looks cool m8...:-!:-!

Is that a COSC certified one?. Could you let know the Hammy ref # for this guy...


----------



## arnzzz

Krish47 said:


> arnzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new X-Wind just arrived yesterday, and already very fond of it 😊 ⌚
> 
> 
> 
> Looks cool m8...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a COSC certified one?. Could you let know the Hammy ref # for this guy...
Click to expand...

Thanks! It's the Hamilton Khaki X-Wind Auto Chrono Limited Edition on leather, H77796535. It's COSC certified indeed. Comes with a metal plane model (me happy, kids happy 😊).


----------



## Denver1911




----------



## katfromTN

Denver1911 said:


> View attachment 13306295


Very cool!! What's the ref# on this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver1911

katfromTN said:


> Very cool!! What's the ref# on this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


H70585737


----------



## milkham

Got caught in a storm with my new khaki field auto


----------



## RotorBoater

Finally received my Viewmatic! I love this thing already


----------



## RotorBoater

Turns out the 38mm Khaki Auto bracelet fits the Viewmatic perfectly. Definitely keeping it on a strap as a dress watch though


----------



## ledr

Would you believe that some people still use pencils to make notes and wind their watches manually?!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Switched to a brown strap


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## CrazyCat

Khaki Field Auto Chrono:


----------



## erekose

New chocolate dial khaki mechanical heritage on perlon...stock nato too short.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

This for today and tomorrow..















Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Slm643 said:


> This for today and tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13324741
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Awesome buddy... That NATO really stands out... Superb...:-!:-!

TBH, I like the strap more than the watch itself...:-d:-d:-d


----------



## raheelc

Slm643 said:


> This for today and tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13324741
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Nice! Is that the khaki field titanium? Also, how did you put that NATO on the watch? Looks different from the standard way to install a NATO?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

raheelc said:


> Nice! Is that the khaki field titanium? Also, how did you put that NATO on the watch? Looks different from the standard way to install a NATO?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes, I love it, I slid the watch closer to the holes & then put the secondary strap under my wrist then threaded thru it then the buckle. Hope that explains it.. . Saw it on YouTube..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN

My new to me 1965 Hamilton Martin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



katfromTN said:


> My new to me 1965 Hamilton Martin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Can I ask the case size? 
I almost bought a used Hamilton Electric at one time but I didn't, seeing yours makes me regret my decision... 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Slm643 said:


> Very nice! Can I ask the case size?
> I almost bought a used Hamilton Electric at one time but I didn't, seeing yours makes me regret my decision...
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Oh I love those Electrics!! This one is 35mm and my wrist are around 6.5 inches. Vintage Hamilton's are the best. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunie_007

I love what Hamilton has done with their H-31 powered reissues. I'd love to get my hands on an intra-matic 68 chrono next.


----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## asushane

Deep desk diving last week


----------



## Krish47

asushane said:


> Deep desk diving last week
> 
> View attachment 13332257


Looks cool m8..b-)b-)b-)

I got mine , the black version from Ashford a couple of days back and should be getting that tomorrow.

cheers


----------



## CrazyCat

asushane said:


> Deep desk diving last week


I wish my desk had the lighting quality of yours...
This thing is a beast. The different textures on the dial are really nice on this one!


----------



## CrazyCat

Krish47 said:


> Looks cool m8..b-)b-)b-)
> 
> I got mine , the black version from Ashford a couple of days back and should be getting that tomorrow.
> 
> cheers


I got mine from Ashford, too. 
Hope you like it: enjoy!


----------



## asushane

CrazyCat said:


> I got mine from Ashford, too.
> Hope you like it: enjoy!


If anyone can get a line on a black rubber strap please let me know. It's great on orange but the strap from the black version would add some versatility!


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> I got mine from Ashford, too.
> Hope you like it: enjoy!


Looking forward to it m8... 

Its on its way, i should get it by this Friday...


----------



## moreland4

New to me X-Wind Auto Chrono. Trying out a B&R Classic Vintage Racing strap (Chestnut).


----------



## Zenmaster87

Passed down from my great grandfather. Maybe I’ll get it working again someday!


----------



## yellowbear

My only hand-winder


----------



## moreland4

asushane said:


> Deep desk diving last week
> 
> View attachment 13332257


What model is this?


----------



## asushane

moreland4 said:


> What model is this?


Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub Auto Chrono - H78716983


----------



## Krish47

asushane said:


> If anyone can get a line on a black rubber strap please let me know. It's great on orange but the strap from the black version would add some versatility!


M8,

Pls refer to the link below for the OEM Hamilton strap. I recently bought my Oris Nylon strap for my Propilot Chrono GMT from them. Yet to get that though.

https://www.olfert-co.de/hamilton-khaki-navy-sub-chrono-kautschukband-h600.787.101

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## Krish47

You all know which one is this. .
Such a fantastic watch.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Thursday mornin... It's a Hammy..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

KNS


----------



## CrazyCat

Krish47 said:


> You all know which one is this. .
> Such a fantastic watch.


The way the lume reflects on the crystal's beveled edge is so cool: I love it.


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> The way the lume reflects on the crystal's beveled edge is so cool: I love it.


Its true m8.

My wife usually doesn't approve on dive watches (bcoz of its outer bezel) . But when i showed her the lume shot of the navy scuba , she was like "OMG""OMG"... and this totally changed her perspective on dive watches ;-);-);-)


----------



## Brey17

Wearing the Intra-Matic 68 today.


----------



## romseyman

Two in my box...


----------



## romseyman

.


----------



## CrazyCat

Slim fit today:


----------



## Krish47

Wearing my Navy Scuba today...


----------



## RotorBoater

Trying out a Milanese on the Viewmatic


----------



## CrazyCat

Krish47 said:


> Wearing my Navy Scuba today...


I see you actually received your Khaki Navy Sub Auto Chrono as planned: congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> I see you actually received your Khaki Navy Sub Auto Chrono as planned: congrats and enjoy!!!


Thanks m8 :-!:-!


----------



## JonS1967

Pan Europ tonight. Didn't bother changing the date though. I really love this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruiser

Just picked this up from an A.D. (for a better price than Jomashop is currently offering). Figured I'd put a NATO on it right away but I'm really liking the strap. Great watch.


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## Sanman84




----------



## CrazyCat

Classic Khaki Field today:


----------



## Mr.Jones82

ZM-73 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer
> View attachment 13345449
> 
> View attachment 13345451


I really like that. Add another one to the list.


----------



## moreland4

Sanman84 said:


> View attachment 13346951


I am currently on the hunt for a diver. This one is on my short list. Love the framed date window at 6.


----------



## Sanman84

I am currently on the hunt for a diver. This one is on my short list. Love the framed date window at 6.[/QUOTE]

It's a very nice watch in person. It "only" has a 100m water resistance rating, so I'm not sure how it would rate as an actual dive watch. The lume isn't anything to rave about either. That being said, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## tmnc

All Hamilton's lume is nothing to rave about. Kinda disappointing. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KMR

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

My only hammy:










Of all the models these seem to get the least love? But I had to have it as soon as I saw it.

I consider it my only "elegant" watch and try to take good care of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Sanman84 said:


> I am currently on the hunt for a diver. This one is on my short list. Love the framed date window at 6.
> 
> It's a very nice watch in person. It "only" has a 100m water resistance rating, so I'm not sure how it would rate as an actual dive watch. The lume isn't anything to rave about either. That being said, I'm very happy with it.


M8,

Probably you could also give Hamilton Navy Scuba a try, i reckon they have a 3 hand version too. I'm not sure.

What i have a chrono version and i could tell you this , the lume is fantastic and it lasts whole night and in par with my Oris BC4 Aviation chrono..So no complaints here..


----------



## stonehead887

Been enjoying this one today. Pan Europ









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt




----------



## rfortson

Chronograph G









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Linear

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



KMR said:


> My only hammy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the models these seem to get the least love? But I had to have it as soon as I saw it.
> 
> I consider it my only "elegant" watch and try to take good care of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some more love for this model here! Just on a genuine croc strap...









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## KMR

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Linear said:


> Some more love for this model here! Just on a genuine croc strap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Hey! Bravo, I'm not the only one!
Nice combo too, I love how much the look of this model changes from strap to strap. Mine came with this nice olive/grey canvas strap I'll try to snap a picture of, makes it look almost rugged in a way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa2600

Sooo many nice Hamilton's!! These threads should be banned! Have spent a fortune this month on watches and now have seen two more I need :


----------



## CrazyCat

Jazzmaster Auto Chrono (rose gold PVD) today:


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> Jazzmaster Auto Chrono (rose gold PVD) today:
> 
> View attachment 13356745


Wow..awesum m8.... :-!

I looks really different out in the open , right? So cool


----------



## CrazyCat

Krish47 said:


> Wow..awesum m8.... :-!
> 
> I looks really different out in the open , right? So cool


Thanks! Yes, the stock pics on Hamilton's website and other online stores sometimes aren't enough to perceive all the details.
The sunburst pattern on the dial and the concentric circles on the subdials play very well with the light.

I think I said this many times: I love this brand, so much value for the price!


----------



## Krish47

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



CrazyCat said:


> Thanks! Yes, the stock pics on Hamilton's website and other online stores sometimes aren't enough to perceive all the details.
> The sunburst pattern on the dial and the concentric circles on the subdials play very well with the light.
> 
> I think I said this many times: I love this brand, so much value for the price!


Yes Mate. The stock pics looks not so good when compared to yours. Maybe you could offer Hamilton your photography skills. .

As you said , can't find any other brand which has this value at this price point. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Krish47 said:


> Yes Mate. The stock pics looks not so good when compared to yours. Maybe you could offer Hamilton your photography skills. .
> 
> As you said , can't find any other brand which has this value at this price point.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, I have no photography skills: all the credits go to my trusty old iPhone 5s!!!!

I think these companies should include some videos.
I remember this WATCHTANAKA YouTube channel: they filmed the watches in HD with a high quality camera, and they look like a million bucks.
It's a shame they are no posting videos anymore.


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## Krish47

My Navy scuba after a visit from my trusted watch maker, troy. Got it regulated to +2 sec / day..;-);-);-)


----------



## mcleod103

That’s a beautiful watch


----------



## Krish47

Thanks. :-!:-!

Yes, it is m8....


----------



## RotorRonin

Finally acquired a Hamilton Khaki Automatic 38mm. It's a little more worn than I originally wanted, but it's going to be my field watch, so it's going to get beat up anyway.

Really enjoying it.


----------



## WhoDeySay

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



RotorRonin said:


> Finally acquired a Hamilton Khaki Automatic 38mm. It's a little more worn than I originally wanted, but it's going to be my field watch, so it's going to get beat up anyway.
> 
> Really enjoying it.


Very nice! That's my favorite - my daily driver. I think the bracelet is extremely comfortable.

- - - Updated - - -



RotorRonin said:


> Finally acquired a Hamilton Khaki Automatic 38mm. It's a little more worn than I originally wanted, but it's going to be my field watch, so it's going to get beat up anyway.
> 
> Really enjoying it.


Very nice! That's my favorite - my daily driver. I think the bracelet is extremely comfortable.


----------



## WhoDeySay

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Sorry about the double post


----------



## Shaunie_007

My new to me Intra-Matic 68 for today. I foresee a serious honeymoon phase with this one!


----------



## sachetsharma

Pilot today..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Gray felt. Not too shabby.


----------



## yessir69




----------



## richjusa1978

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Pan Europ down at the beach today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan55

stonehead887 said:


> Been enjoying this one today. Pan Europ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


nice pic.. what is the strap?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan55

sachetsharma said:


> Pilot today..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cool pic.. is that a hirsh strap?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil




----------



## Sir-Guy

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

@heboil, that Erika strap (I assume) looks like it was made for that watch. Great choice, looks amazing on you!


----------



## sachetsharma

dan55 said:


> cool pic.. is that a hirsh strap?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


No, just a cheap strap from eBay.


----------



## Myrrhman

My Insta post of today


----------



## LDoc

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic H70615523 on a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap to beat the So Cal heat.


----------



## heboil

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Sir-Guy said:


> @heboil, that Erika strap (I assume) looks like it was made for that watch. Great choice, looks amazing on you!


Correct on the Erika strap. And truth is, the watch feels much bigger than it is. I have a nearly 7.5" flat wrist and it fits very well.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ibo

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

The Pilot Day Date looks quite nice on a vintage strap


----------



## CrazyCat

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Pilot Day Date Auto here also, but on the stock bracelet:









- - - Updated - - -

Pilot Day Date Auto here also, but on the stock bracelet:


----------



## Slm643

Monday time to go shopping for dinner..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar




----------



## Slm643

*Re: &gt;&gt; Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

In the movie "Signs" Mel Gibson is wearing a rectangular watch, it may be a chronograph, not sure what brand is it? Any ideas? It is in the first "crop circle" scene with the sheriff.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

*Re: &gt;&gt; Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Slm643 said:


> In the movie "Signs" Mel Gibson is wearing a rectangular watch, it may be a chronograph, not sure what brand is it? Any ideas? It is in the first "crop circle" scene with the sheriff.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


M8,

From what i could see from the last pic , I reckon its a three hand rather than a chrono and i have no idea which watch is that... But it looks nice..

Only i could say is its a three hand with a white sunburst dial and i couldn't see any "sign"on the buckle of the strap either.......

Pics attached for further investigation...


----------



## Brey17




----------



## LDoc

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic H70615523 on a Di-Modell Pilot strap. I find this to be the perfect leather strap for this watch.


----------



## mike_wit

Here is my Hamilton Field Mechanical with a new ZuluDiver Nato strap. Thanks for the strap advice.


----------



## Clandestine-Camel

Cheddar said:


>


@Cheddar - That's an beautiful Hamilton. Currently in the market for one. What is that model? It looks like a healthy size, i.e. 44-45mm?


----------



## Cheddar

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Clandestine-Camel said:


> @Cheddar - That's an beautiful Hamilton. Currently in the market for one. What is that model? It looks like a healthy size, i.e. 44-45mm?


Thanks! It's the Khaki Navy UTC (GMT) "Skymaster" -- model H77505535. It's actually only 42 (part of the reason I got it), but my phone's camera makes all watches look huge on wristshots. I have a few more photos here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/unbox-my-new-hammy-me-4759065.html . This was a store display I got (using an additional discount) on Ashford for a very good price -- they seem to run a sale on their pre-owned/store display inventory fairly regularly and have had this in stock off and on, so you might keep your eye on it over there..


----------



## Krish47

My Scuba again


----------



## gpb1111

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*









Oops! Wrong thread...oh well, I'll leave it there. I don't have any Hamiltons yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwal6718

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*









- - - Updated - - -


----------



## jwal6718

That's an Omega


----------



## JohnnyKarate

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## luecack

Hadley Roma strap with OEM buckle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver1911

JohnnyKarate said:


> View attachment 13391705





luecack said:


> Hadley Roma strap with OEM buckle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


one of my favorite of all time!


----------



## luecack

Denver1911 said:


> one of my favorite of all time!


Thanks, just threw it together the other night. The humidity here, had me fretting over the OEM leather strap (I bought it aftermarket with the buckle) than figured I would try it on the canvas. Worked out pretty well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobPagNY

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

&#8230;&#8230;.a few from my collection:

View attachment 13395483
View attachment 13395485






View attachment 13395489
View attachment 13395491






View attachment 13395495








- - - Updated - - -

&#8230;&#8230;.a few from my collection:

View attachment 13395483
View attachment 13395485






View attachment 13395489
View attachment 13395491






View attachment 13395495


----------



## CrazyCat

It's beautiful how the dial reacts to different intensities of light.
Under direct sunlight it renders a bright, "electric" blue, while indoors it turns considerably darker, much more than you'd expect it to be:


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin

Reflections of childhood


----------



## tmnc

Man I love this thing









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dan55

looking very good.. getting my silver one soon ☺ 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Having some fun with my macro tubes and the Viewmaster....love that "H" guilloche...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

tmnc said:


> Man I love this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Every time I wear mine I fall in love again. 
Sometimes it's just a surprise glint of sun off the dial, or just watching the red second hand sweep hypnotically for a while.


----------



## moreland4

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

X-Wind Auto Chrono


----------



## Alansmithee

Just picked this up.


----------



## TagTime

Still loving this watch and strap:


----------



## image

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

This one has been with me for a good number of years.


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## vinnyland

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical


----------



## Wolfsatz

My 1st Hammy!

Hammy Khaki King by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress

Khaki Pioneer


----------



## GradyPhilpott

Hamilton Khaki Automatic H704450.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I haven't worn this in about five months. It's still one of my favorite dials ever (along with my twice-departed Maestro).

Trying to find the black one on bracelet again without paying new prices.


----------



## vinnyland

vinnyland said:


> View attachment 13406035
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Mechanical


Really liking this strap that I picked up.


----------



## JonS1967

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Although I really don't need to perform pressure-altitude conversions, I like the design of the QNE a lot.

And being a 2892 based movement, the buttery smooth winding action is a very pleasant experience.


----------



## [email protected]

Khaki field 44mm


----------



## CrazyCat

Jazzmaster Slim Auto.

2 pics:
- The first one is what I'd always expect to see: the sunburst dial in all its glory. This only happens when light enters from the side.
- The second one is the view I will most probably get, mostly indoors: so much reflection that makes it hard to appreciate the dial and the hour markers.


----------



## tmnc

As much as I like the look of that, I personally have to have the minute markers. I'm OCD with only a few things and that's one of them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

tmnc said:


> As much as I like the look of that, I personally have to have the minute markers. I'm OCD with only a few things and that's one of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


And it has an additional requirement: to set the time, you must wait for the current time to reach a multiple of 5 minutes...
But I'm used to this on many of my vintage watches, mostly on the dressier ones, which are as minimalistic as this Hamilton.

The quartz version ("Thinline Quartz") has the minute markers, and the date window at 6: as this one doesn't have the running seconds hand, the quartz version is a good alternative... if you like quartz, of course!


----------



## Burnt




----------



## Genco

On a Eulit black perlon strap...


----------



## dan55

Genco said:


> On a Eulit black perlon strap...


very nice indeed.. where did you get the strap?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genco

dan55 said:


> Genco said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a Eulit black perlon strap...
> 
> 
> 
> very nice indeed.. where did you get the strap?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you. Holben's on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/str/holbensfinewatchbands


----------



## Sir-Guy

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Digging the Eulit!

New strap for me on this Khaki Field Mechanical. A rubber/leather sort of water resistant thing from Christopher Ward.



















What are your guys' thoughts?


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

1973 Hamilton W10-6645-99 for British Army.


----------



## stonehead887

Genco said:


> On a Eulit black perlon strap...


Oh that looks nice, I may try my PE on that

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Sir-Guy said:


> Digging the Eulit!
> 
> New strap for me on this Khaki Field Mechanical. A rubber/leather sort of water resistant thing from Christopher Ward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your guys' thoughts?


Awesome m8 , super elegant and clean look..|>|> 
10 / 10 :-!:-!


----------



## Sir-Guy

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Krish47 said:


> Awesome m8 , super elegant and clean look..|>|>
> 10 / 10 :-!:-!


Thank you, sir! I think I'll keep it this way for now, then!


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Can someone tell me what I've got here? 
I'm a Bulova collector, and got this one from a friend, it was his dads, he wanted $.25, I gave him $20. 
Two tone dial, the chapter ring and seconds ring in the sub seconds is a different color. Hamilton and 10k gold filled case on the back. Hand wind movement, I haven't cracked open the back to see. Seems like a period JB Champion expandable bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan55

loving my new PE ☺









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genco

Sir-Guy said:


> Digging the Eulit!
> 
> New strap for me on this Khaki Field Mechanical. A rubber/leather sort of water resistant thing from Christopher Ward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your guys' thoughts?


Looks great! How does it breathe? Some rubber straps have worked better than others for me.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

tayloreuph said:


> Can someone tell me what I've got here?
> I'm a Bulova collector, and got this one from a friend, it was his dads, he wanted $.25, I gave him $20.
> Two tone dial, the chapter ring and seconds ring in the sub seconds is a different color. Hamilton and 10k gold filled case on the back. Hand wind movement, I haven't cracked open the back to see. Seems like a period JB Champion expandable bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got yourself a beautiful vintage Hamilton there. Looks like the crystal is in great shape too!
Wind it. Wear it. Enjoy it.


----------



## tmnc

dan55 said:


> loving my new PE ☺












Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

stolen-gmt-master said:


> 1973 Hamilton W10-6645-99 for British Army.
> 
> View attachment 13418387


Sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Genco said:


> Looks great! How does it breathe? Some rubber straps have worked better than others for me.


Thanks! I haven't exerted myself too much yet with it, but in 90-degree weather it's fine so far. The underside is leather, so it's only rubber on the outside. Pretty comfortable. The only ding is that it's meant for bigger wrists. Mine are about 6.5"; I'm on the second-to-tightest hole and the strap (the length on the inside) sort of wants to go straight down instead of curve around, if that makes sense.

Still, a good strap at $50, and even better at its sale price of $25.


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

Genco said:


> Looks great! How does it breathe? Some rubber straps have worked better than others for me.


Have a couple of these too, they're not rubber but a waterproof leather, the topside has had a matt finish that feels a little rubberized. They are pretty long though which suits me fine but can be a bit much for smaller wrists, here's a link if you'd like more info... 

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/summer-clearance/straps-2/tbc-42bdf1

Chris


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Sir-Guy said:


> Thanks! I haven't exerted myself too much yet with it, but in 90-degree weather it's fine so far. The underside is leather, so it's only rubber on the outside. Pretty comfortable. The only ding is that it's meant for bigger wrists. Mine are about 6.5"; I'm on the second-to-tightest hole and the strap (the length on the inside) sort of wants to go straight down instead of curve around, if that makes sense.
> 
> Still, a good strap at $50, and even better at its sale price of $25.


I am a big fan of the Christopher Ward strap sales. Especially if you can find the ones on the bader deployant buckle.
I have found several that were perfect for what I needed.


----------



## Sir-Guy

chirs1211 said:


> Have a couple of these too, they're not rubber but a waterproof leather, the topside has had a matt finish that feels a little rubberized. They are pretty long though which suits me fine but can be a bit much for smaller wrists, here's a link if you'd like more info...
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/summer-clearance/straps-2/tbc-42bdf1
> 
> Chris


Hey Chris, thanks for clarifying. I bought this a while back but just put it on. I had remembered it being labeled as "waterproof leather" which of course makes me suspicious! It's certainly a smooth feel on the outside. I don't intend on getting it wet anyway but I like it for looks regardless. The sort of strap I'm still seeking is one beefy enough to close some of that air gap from the pin holes being so far out on the lugs.


----------



## Krish47

Sir-Guy said:


> The sort of strap I'm still seeking is one beefy enough to close some of that air gap from the pin holes being so far out on the lugs.


Mate,
Maybe you could also give a "Hirsch Heavy calf strap" a try if you haven't yet. That one is pretty beefy..And that strap is water resistant too... 
I have 4 of them....


----------



## Mreal75

New pickup today 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevbo5482

Very clean looking! Congrats looks great on the wrist!


----------



## oso2276

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Murph mod 








Sometimes reflections are annoying









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwaysontime12

Merica!! Poolside!! Moonshine!!


----------



## tri5cui7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Beautiful Viewmatic


----------



## asushane

Versatile Navy Pioneer


----------



## Slm643

asushane said:


> Versatile Navy Pioneer
> 
> View attachment 13433281


Beautiful! What is the lug to lug length?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

asushane said:


> Versatile Navy Pioneer
> 
> View attachment 13433281


I love this model and want one terribly. For a cleaner, more elegant look, I wish they made a no date version.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Hump day Hammy

Hump Day Hammy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Hump day Hammy

Hump Day Hammy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## w4tchnut

The Aviation on a brand new WatchGecko bracelet









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

Just arrived 4 hours ago !!! Love the clean yet simple timeless design. AR coating is a plus since very Hammies have AR.
Bracelet version but I'm mostly a nato/leather strap guy. Waiting on a Panatime burgundy leather strap which is on the way as well.


----------



## anoop.mathew6

GMT Jazzmaster









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

tmnc said:


> I love this model and want one terribly. For a cleaner, more elegant look, I wish they made a no date version.


What were they thinking with the date?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Pan Europ today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mali

Jazzmaster chrono.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cikaZubic

not todays pic but the watch is


----------



## Henrik K. Kristensen

Finally... I can join the thread.
Been looking for a watch for years that ticked all my preferences.
Just arrived today and I already LOVE IT :-!









Jazzmaster Viewmatic H32645555


----------



## tmnc

cikaZubic said:


> not todays pic but the watch is


FINALLY! I have never found this watch on a brown band. Have any more pictures of it, off wrist especially?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cikaZubic

tmnc said:


> FINALLY! I have never found this watch on a brown band. Have any more pictures of it, off wrist especially?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk










i have only these. I will takve samo pica these days an post it


----------



## JonS1967

LE today. Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Jazzmaster GMT:


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dutchman88

w4tchnut said:


> The Aviation on a brand new WatchGecko bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


I have the exact same setup. It's a great combo, good vintage feel in a modern size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickee

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

CrazyCat said:


> Jazzmaster GMT:
> 
> View attachment 13440529


Such a great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Great minds think alike!
Agree %
Awesome watch for the money.



Dutchman88 said:


> I have the exact same setup. It's a great combo, good vintage feel in a modern size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

JonS1967 said:


> LE today. Happy Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a fantastic one mate...:-!:-!

I wonder why the dont come in 44's .....I find lot of very nice pieces in 40-42's ...

Though i would consider my wrist circumference as medium , got used to > 43 mm and those below will get a funny feeling on my wrist....o|o|o|

I will wait for Hammy get this on a 44 mm ish....


----------



## JonS1967

Krish47 said:


> Such a fantastic one mate...:-!:-!
> 
> I wonder why the dont come in 44's .....I find lot of very nice pieces in 40-42's ...
> 
> Though i would consider my wrist circumference as medium , got used to > 43 mm and those below will get a funny feeling on my wrist....o|o|o|
> 
> I will wait for Hammy get this on a 44 mm ish....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Krish47 said:


> Such a fantastic one mate...:-!:-!
> 
> I wonder why the dont come in 44's .....I find lot of very nice pieces in 40-42's ...
> 
> Though i would consider my wrist circumference as medium , got used to > 43 mm and those below will get a funny feeling on my wrist....o|o|o|
> 
> I will wait for Hammy get this on a 44 mm ish....


They're coming out with a white panda dial version in 40 mm. Personally, I think the 40 mm will actually be better than the 42 mm. I've been moving away from the larger sizes lately. Still love my 44 mm Panerai though. Perhaps you should try the 42 to see how it feels on your wrist. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

JonS1967 said:


> Such a great looking watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!

Got it from Ashford: they list a lot of Hamiltons as "certified pre-owned" only as a justification to drop the price (USD 495).
This is a nice piece: nicely finished bracelet and case, and a 2892-A2 family based movement.

They still have it in stock!


----------



## JonS1967

CrazyCat said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Got it from Ashford: they list a lot of Hamiltons as "certified pre-owned" only as a justification to drop the price (USD 495).
> This is a nice piece: nicely finished bracelet and case, and a 2892-A2 family based movement.
> 
> They still have it in stock!


The last thing I need to know is that they still have them in stick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

JonS1967 said:


> The last thing I need to know is that they still have them in stick!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I'm so sorry...

They have some other interesting pieces, too!

?

Have a nice weekend!!!


----------



## JonS1967

CrazyCat said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry...
> 
> They have some other interesting pieces, too!
> 
> ?
> 
> Have a nice weekend!!!


The temptations are great in this hobby 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

JonS1967 said:


> The temptations are great in this hobby
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more mate....:-!:-!


----------



## sickondivers

Thin-o-Matic 38mm


----------



## dan55

just chilling with my PE ☺









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patmine




----------



## Patmine




----------



## Patmine




----------



## mpleasants

Hey everyone, I'm new to Watchuseek and this is my FIRST POST!

I am loving my X-Patrol. I didn't really care or pay attention to the lume but in the dark there are 8 hour markers that make an "X". Totally unexpected.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver1911

Patmine said:


>


Cool. Looks almost like mine. Same-ish strap and all.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Kaishakunin




----------



## mstnpete

Hamilton Khaki XWind

Cheers...









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Hammy King 









Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## tmnc

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

When you try to modify your 22mm strap to 20mm oh well. my DIY skills have met its match









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

My Khaki Field Mechanical on a new BluShark Nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci

After several different models this is gonna be with me for the long haul









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

Khaki Field Pioneer (Ref # H60419533)


----------



## sachetsharma

Waiting for the early morning flight....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## CrazyCat




----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ


----------



## aegon




----------



## RotorBoater

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Blueshark premier nato just came in today. I normally don't like natos but this one is top notch


----------



## DNARNA

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

38mm Intra-matic on Tissot Milanese Strap


----------



## rosborn

LDoc said:


> Khaki Field Pioneer (Ref # H60419533)
> 
> View attachment 13455337
> 
> 
> View attachment 13455339


Love the strap! where can I purchase one?


----------



## tmnc

That's the OEM one that comes with the watch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## LDoc

That is the OEM strap for this model Hamilton. Harder and harder to find this model for sale these days. Only a few available online compared to 6 months ago.


----------



## Genco

Blue Pan Europ on Textured Linen Crown and Buckle perlon strap.


----------



## DNARNA

Very few wrist shots of black dial intra-matics on WUS


----------



## Relo60

Have a nice day,Hamiltons:-!


----------



## RotorBoater

Still living this blueshark premier nato strap on my 38mm Hamilton Khaki Field Auto


----------



## tmnc

Hot dang that's shiny! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Khaki Field Auto Chrono, previous version (H71566583):


----------



## zolazeus

First Hammy, first post!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Welcome aboard and great first post. Awesome Hamilton; how do you like it? Bold hands, I think lumed numerals? I dig it.


----------



## JonS1967

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



DNARNA said:


> 38mm Intra-matic on Tissot Milanese Strap
> 
> View attachment 13461121


Love this combo! I put a Milanese on my Max Bill; very similar vibe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

Hamilton Men's 42mm Khaki Navy UTC Black Dial Auto Watch - H77505535


----------



## vlad.leonte

Here are my two Hamiltons, really love them both. I have them for more than 2-3 years now.

Khaki Field Day Date Auto (REF. H70505933)








and Railroad Small Second (REF. H40515781)








Cheers,


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## Wolfsatz

Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## CrazyCat

Yes, it's huge... but nice!


----------



## Slm643

CrazyCat,, but the watch looks like it hugs your wrist very well ! Nice! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> Yes, it's huge... but nice!
> 
> View attachment 13475791


Thats really nice m8.....:-!:-!

Its better to ask you which Hammy you dont have...i bet the list will be shorter....:-d:-d:-d

Real Fan boy...|>|>


----------



## CrazyCat

Slm643 said:


> CrazyCat,, but the watch looks like it hugs your wrist very well ! Nice!


Thanks!

Lug to lug on this one is 56mm, and my wrist with is 59mm, so it doesn't look weird.

The main disadvantage on this one for me is not the diameter or lug to lug: it's the thickness.
The back side of the case doesn't get smaller as on the newer Jazzmaster chronos, so you perceive a "Great Wall" when looking at it from the sides, especially the left one.


----------



## CrazyCat

Krish47 said:


> Thats really nice m8.....:-!:-!
> 
> Its better to ask you which Hammy you dont have...i bet the list will be shorter....:-d:-d:-d
> 
> Real Fan boy...|>|>



Yes, I know, I have too many of them...

I really have to sell some pieces, but it's not a good time right now.
We are experiencing some brutal devaluation these days: our local "peso" has lost more than 50% of its value this year.
Prices for this toys are more likely to go down because of a lack of demand.
So the best to do right know is enjoy them!


----------



## mitchjrj

IM68 Chrono...


----------



## mitchjrj

IM68 Chrono...

View attachment 13477003


----------



## LCandela




----------



## Slm643

LCandela said:


>


Is that the stock strap? Very nice!

I need to take a break from this forum, my financial advisor left 6 messages and 7 texts! No more watches!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zednut

First day of ownership. Stock leather strap got immediately replaced with Geckota Rally�� Surprisingly comfortable watch. 11mm thickness has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Zednut

First day of ownership. Stock leather strap got immediately replaced with Geckota Rally&#55357;&#56832; Surprisingly comfortable watch. 11mm thickness has a lot to do with it.
View attachment 13477999


----------



## LCandela

Slm643 said:


> Is that the stock strap? Very nice!
> 
> I need to take a break from this forum, my financial advisor left 6 messages and 7 texts! No more watches!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Yes, it comes on a stock nato. I'm having the same problem as you, need to cut up any plastic cards I have with numbers used for purchases.


----------



## tmnc

vlad.leonte said:


> Railroad Small Second (REF. H40515781)
> View attachment 13472319


First Railroad I've seen that I actually really like

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Such a comfortable bracelet


----------



## WichitaViajero

Khaki mechanical


----------



## Zednut

Does the metal bracelet of the Interstellar day date-model fit Khaki king? Anyone?


----------



## Cheddar

My trio, with the latest addition in the middle.


----------



## mali

Intramatic in brown perlon strap.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

Zednut said:


> Does the metal bracelet of the Interstellar day date-model fit Khaki king? Anyone?


I'm guessing not even though they are both 20mm the case on the Interstellar is 42mm compared to the 40mm on the Khaki King so the arc of the end link will be different and it's very likely the springbar holes will not be in the same place either.

Chris


----------



## CrazyCat

Swapped the bracelet on this Khaki Pilot Auto Chrono (H64666135) for a white stitched, fake croc leather strap.

I thought this one, as being very thick, wouldn't look nice on a strap, but I think it really does!


----------



## Zednut

Please remove.


----------



## Zednut

Well...this just in. I guess I can try out that bracelet swap by myself at some point😎
View attachment 13485767


----------



## Droyal

Giving this some much needed wrist time today.


----------



## DNARNA

"Well...this just in. I guess I can try out that bracelet swap by myself at some point"


Zednut,

Very nice. Looks best on the bracelet IMHO.

Neat pic too......


----------



## DNARNA

Still enjoy mine.

Silver dial on aftermarket strap with attached rivets 








Black dial awaiting its shoes (silver dials bracelet)


----------



## Burnt




----------



## daveyator

My first Hammy.


----------



## medic1

Here's a *"I wore it once"* 42mm Hamilton


----------



## JonS1967

Pan Europ today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

I'm trying to enjoy all leather straps, before the warmer climate kicks in.

Pilot Pioneer Auto Chrono on the stock leather strap today:


----------



## Cheddar

Good morning!


----------



## Slm643

Cheddar said:


> Good morning!


Very nice watch, I have been drawn to the wire lug design, but I don't have one yet, I noticed that the strap on that watch looks like a quick release, I was wondering if you see the lug ends occasionally and if you have any other wire lug watches?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki King 40mm. Enjoy your Friday:-!


----------



## Cheddar

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Slm643 said:


> Very nice watch, I have been drawn to the wire lug design, but I don't have one yet, I noticed that the strap on that watch looks like a quick release, I was wondering if you see the lug ends occasionally and if you have any other wire lug watches?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


This is my only wire lug watch. Because it still uses spring bars, they've sized the end of the lugs to be larger than the bars, so as long as you use a strap of the proper width, you shouldn't see the end of the springbars or lugs any more than you would with regular lugs. I was wondering the same thing before mine arrived.


----------



## RotorRonin

Staring at Alcatraz!


----------



## watchinho

Khaki pilot









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

Killing time at Starbucks with my 44mm Khaki Field automatic (Ref: H70615523). The perfect beater watch, IMHO. Camping, hiking, swimming, working in the backyard or garage, getting loaded with the boys, whatever you want to throw at it it handles with ease.


----------



## medic1

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Cheddar said:


> This is my only wire lug watch. Because it still uses spring bars, they've sized the end of the lugs to be larger than the bars, so as long as you use a strap of the proper width, you shouldn't see the end of the springbars or lugs any more than you would with regular lugs. I was wondering the same thing before mine arrived.


Very clever, wire lugs with spring bars....|>


----------



## Cheddar

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



medic1 said:


> Very clever, wire lugs with spring bars....|>


They really did a nice job with the design of this...every appearance of wire lugs, but the ease of spring bars for changing purposes. This strap just happens to have quick change (I don't seek them out, change regular spring bars just fine), but this is the easiest watch to change I've ever had. As someone else pointed out, there's virtually no surface area on the lugs to scratch. No hunting for the hole. Very easy to access with the spring bar tool. The only thing I'm more careful about is not using a force that would bend the lugs, as it seems like it would take less force than a more integrated lug.


----------



## Krekmanski

Catching some sunshine.


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton # 2, Khaki Navy Scuba

 Saturday


----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445




----------



## BigAl1970

Newly arrived this week, Khaki Field Auto Chrono in stealthy all black.








Sent from my LG-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## RotorRonin

Enjoying the Marin Headlands in San Francisco


----------



## Tommyboy8585

Here’s mine


----------



## medic1

Relo60 said:


> Hamilton # 2, Khaki Navy Scuba
> 
> Saturday
> 
> View attachment 13498335
> View attachment 13498339


I'm looking for a large day - date... |>


----------



## watchinho

Im in love with with my khaki pilot









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Brought this one to the office today, H32555557:


----------



## Sir-Guy

I’ve never seen that one before, @CrazyCat. Looks nice on you! I like how it maintains the “6” even with a date window and sub-seconds. How do you like it?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Super regret selling my 38mm khaki, bought it after flipping a khaki king which I found a little too large for me. So after around 6 months I caved and ordered another 38mm khaki in silver, can't wait for it to arrive! Anyone else have a 38mm khaki silver and anyone have some leather strap ideas?


----------



## CrazyCat

Sir-Guy said:


> I've never seen that one before, @CrazyCat. Looks nice on you! I like how it maintains the "6" even with a date window and sub-seconds. How do you like it?


Thank you very much!

I really like it a lot: it was a present I gave myself just before Christmas back in 2014.
This one is a bit rare to find. It has an ETA 2895-2 inside, so manual winding is buttery smooth, and sits slim on the wrist.
In contrast to other versions of this watch (Jazzmaster Small Second Auto - H38655185 and friends), the small seconds hand is perfectly centered on its subdial.
The date window at 6 keeps the dial balanced, which has a beautiful sunburst center, and a raised, outer ring which is matte and helps the applied hour markers stand out better while they play with the light.
Add the classic design of the Jazzmaster case, and you have a really nice combo.

I think it combines the designs of the Viewmatic and the Maestro, with a pretty nice execution.


----------



## Robmks

Doctor's watch reissue.

Bob


----------



## user384h

Khaki Navy GMT.


----------



## user384h

Khaki Field Officer







View attachment 13505291


----------



## Muddy250

First Hamilton. 
Very happy.


----------



## Muddy250

First Hamilton. 
Very happy.

sorry doubled it up for some reason


----------



## user384h

Classic clean dial. Nice strap too. Congrats.


----------



## Nesoni

Here is mine









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diogo Franco

Mine today! =D


----------



## JonS1967

All this talk about the new Panda inspired me to wear this today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diogo Franco

Today is pan pan pan pannn!


----------



## tmnc

The new strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

tmnc said:


> The new strap


^^^^^^^^^ Great pairing!!!!


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

I'm now once again a Hamilton owner!

Strap ideas anyone? (20mm)









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenKing

The Hamilton with the black dial without shoes is beautiful


----------



## Rice and Gravy

tmnc said:


> The new strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Fantastic.


----------



## CrazyCat

This one is so much nicer in person than on pics.
Legibility is great, and there is a nice contrast between the different sections of the dial: matt minute track, concentric hour markers area, sunburst center.

I'm getting a blue-ish hue from the crystal, but I don't think it has an AR coating.
Nevertheless, only minor reflections appear when looking directly at the thing:


----------



## Krish47

tmnc said:


> The new strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Looks awesome m8...


----------



## cikaZubic

tmnc said:


> The new strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Can you tell me where did you buy this strap, it looks great


----------



## tmnc

cikaZubic said:


> Can you tell me where did you buy this strap, it looks great


It's the Meyhofer Oldenburg. I got it from a WIS website, www.Strapsense.com, where he reviews a bunch of different straps. He recently started selling off some of his collection and I scooped this up.

The only place where I have found it is this site, https://www.watch-band-center.com/shop2/index.php/user/watchstrap/suche/1/

I will probably be buying the black version as well cause I really like this strap!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cikaZubic

Thank you very much


----------



## stonehead887

Enjoying my Pan Europ very much today. At breakfast and evening sun









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mdss68




----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Ellipsis...

Right before I changed the time...


----------



## Oldgrid

View attachment 13519977


My new Kahki Field Titanium on BluShark NATO strap.


----------



## danutmegger

Khaki Field Chrono ref. 36601 NOS purchase









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> I'm now once again a Hamilton owner!
> 
> Strap ideas anyone? (20mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


I'd go Colareb!


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Mid shoe change, Barton gingerbread on the way but the Timex strap is surprisingly of good quality and looks the part too!

This is my phone trying it's best in indoor lighting, I hate this phone 









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Greetings from Hamilton - Hamilton, Bermuda!! (Hamilton Field Chronograph H65412133)


----------



## soulsocket7

Khaki Pilot Automatic Day Date


----------



## LDoc

Hamilton 42mm Khaki Navy UTC - H77505535 - on BluShark CanvaSoft tan strap.


----------



## LDoc

Hamilton 42mm Khaki Navy UTC - H77505535 - on BluShark CanvaSoft tan strap.

View attachment 13525925


----------



## tmnc

Looks good! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## danutmegger

Gregory









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## minty007

Khaki chrono...


----------



## Burnt




----------



## franco60

1972 Pan Europ diver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## PixlPutterMan

Not one you see to often these days


----------



## drdas007

Beautiful!



franco60 said:


> 1972 Pan Europ diver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Enjoying this black PVD Jazzmaster GMT today.

Not enjoying so much trying to get a nice picture indoors with my old phone, though:


----------



## Slm643

Back on the original strap for Hump day!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Hamilton hump day









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

44mm Khaki Field Officer on black nato strap - H70615523


----------



## tmnc

Another new strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommyboy8585

Here's mine.


----------



## watchinho

Navy









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

^^^ Beautiful!

That's the one I wanted, but it was out of stock in Argentina at the time.
So, I got the black dial version instead.
The vintage style on these is awesome:


----------



## LDoc

44mm Khaki Field Officer - H70615133 - on black and red nato strap


----------



## Vioviv

Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer chrono w/caliber H-31 movement. Originally released in 2013, it caused an uproar b/c the 1970s RAF model didn't have a date window. Or a champagne dial for that matter. My favorite comment: "Absolutely disgraceful."

Me? I like it!


----------



## drdas007

Hamilton Field Chronograph H65412133


----------



## Wolfsatz

Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## TAG Fan

Latest addition and it is a stunner


----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

and the Hammy King again on Tuesday

Hammy Tuesdat by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress

H767550 Khaki GMT Air Race with ETA-2893-2


----------



## LDoc

Just in today, a 42mm Jazzmaster GMT on OEM leather strap - H32695731


----------



## LDoc

Just in today, a 42mm Jazzmaster GMT on OEM leather strap - H32695731

View attachment 13545649


----------



## w4tchnut

Khaki Aviation on BluShark canvas!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edwin M Escobar

40mm Khaki Officer lookalike.









Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp

Hamilton with leather nato for today,
Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Relo60

Good morning and Happy Thursday

KK today.


----------



## Cheddar

Relo60 said:


> Good morning and Happy Thursday
> 
> KK today.
> 
> View attachment 13549905


Is that the Hamilton strap? I'm looking for something similar.


----------



## donkey__jaw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Military style today, I'm really digging this green/black combo:


----------



## tmnc

I can only do black or gray straps with mine. Anything else I am not a fan of. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

tmnc said:


> I can only do black or gray straps with mine. Anything else I am not a fan of.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Although in my pic it doesn't show, the lume on this one is green, so I like how the green strap looks.

I don't know if I'd be able to pull off something more crazy, like orange!

Maybe I'll have to give it a try...


----------



## tmnc

Since mine has red on it, I try to get a strap with red. I will never do full red strap though. Good luck with that orange haha


CrazyCat said:


> Although in my pic it doesn't show, the lume on this one is green, so I like how the green strap looks.
> 
> I don't know if I'd be able to pull off something more crazy, like orange!
> 
> Maybe I'll have to give it a try...


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Dooba Da

Have a great day🖖🏽







@[ATTACH=CONFIG]13556423._xfImport[/ATTACH];


----------



## ElliotH11

Scuba Sunday? Here’s my daily beater


----------



## Pmnealhsd

Khaki aviation pilot pioneer. 
Picked this up in trade from a fantastic member here. Totally unexpected and serendipitous. I absolutely love it.
So many interesting features of this watch. Made from aluminum, so it is extremely light. I had never heard of an aluminum watch before this one. 
Internally rotating, count down bezel.
Well known H10 movement. Such an elegant variant of the 2824.
Perfect size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

QNE ("2nd gen", H76655123) on a cheap Zulu:


----------



## BlueWhelan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elevenbee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robinoz

Here it is, my Hamilton Khaki that my wife bought for me at Singapore in 2004.


----------



## tmnc

I've been looking at that strap for my Pan Europ. Looks good!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Can anyone tell me what's up with these rings? They have only been visible in direct sunlight at an angle and it's not a glare or something I can wipe off









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

I'll start with the closet thing your 1.cheap car windshield 2. The sun 3.the planet Nibiru. Other possible reasons Chemtrails, cheap phone camera, lack of polarized lens/filter. Taking a photo while driving 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane

Interstellar on leather


----------



## Edwin M Escobar

38mm Khaki Automatic - Silver









Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## raustin33

I've had my Pilot Day Date for a little while now, but the guy I bought it from lost extra links and the bracelet never fit. Finally snagged some links and this thing is going to take over my wrist for a while.


----------



## Yolly111

Scuba 40 mm...


----------



## Yolly111

Jazzmaster 42mm


----------



## Yolly111

X-Wind LTD 44mm


----------



## Rbird7282

Spirit of Liberty on a mesh bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbird7282

Khaki Field Mechanical 38mm
Pan Europ
Jazzmaster 
42mm Black dial Khaki Auto Chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbird7282

42mm Khaki Auto Chrono brown dial
Intra-Matic 
Hamilton Rodney (early 60's I believe)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BimmerFan

My new (to me) Khaki Aviation Pilot:


----------



## RotorBoater

Sometimes I go weeks without wearing this, but as soon as it's back on my wrist it's stuck for a while










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## sduford

My birthday gift from my lovely wife. The perfect watch to match a suit and tie.


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton KK:-!


----------



## filthyj24

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston

Been a while but I picked up a used khaki auto 38 after being without one for a while. Something about this watch just clicks with me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Pan Europ Chrono









H31 based on V7750


----------



## cel4145

Just got the Jazzmaster Slim 43mm yesterday and lovin' it!


----------



## B.Boston

Got the nato from the new khaki mechanical. 
Fits the auto nicely too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

sduford said:


> My birthday gift from my lovely wife. The perfect watch to match a suit and tie.
> View attachment 13582315
> 
> View attachment 13582317
> 
> View attachment 13582323
> 
> View attachment 13582355


Pure class! It's nice having the option of the bracelet and a strap. Enjoy that beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

cel4145 said:


> Just got the Jazzmaster Slim 43mm yesterday and lovin' it!
> 
> View attachment 13591637


Very nice! Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this the past few days. Just love this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar

B.Boston said:


> Been a while but I picked up a used khaki auto 38 after being without one for a while. Something about this watch just clicks with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sharp shirt, sharp watch, sharp combo. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BimmerFan




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

BimmerFan said:


> View attachment 13595789


If that strap had red stitching it would look sharp!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this one a lot lately. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston

First auto chrono I've owned...










I love the dial on this one. I was worried the 38mm would feel small compared to its thickness but it really doesn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BimmerFan

tmnc said:


> If that strap had red stitching it would look sharp!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Agree 100%. The stock rally strap was just too much for me. Currently looking for something with red stitching but not too flashy.


----------



## tmnc

BimmerFan said:


> Agree 100%. The stock rally strap was just too much for me. Currently looking for something with red stitching but not too flashy.


My suggestion









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BimmerFan

tmnc said:


> My suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That looks great! Got a link for this?


----------



## tmnc

BimmerFan said:


> That looks great! Got a link for this?


https://www.watchgecko.com/jonathan-gp-298-pro.php

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Time to man-scape, to keep things in check. I'll have to take an after photo.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## minty007




----------



## MBmotor

Herewith my just bought second hand Hamilton Jazzmaster Lord Automatic. 
The cleaning polishing and maybe







servicing can start.


----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cheddar

Really think the Skymaster is one of the more underrated Hamiltons


----------



## joseph80




----------



## JonS1967

Last night... and will most likely wear it again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton KNS for 👻🎃🎃👻













View attachment 13603385


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

This again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asushane

HAPPY HAMILTONWEEN!

Instagram: @wristwatchcheckmate


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## ivan_62

My recent purchase: 
Hamilton Jazzmaster Traveler GMT, ref. H32625555


----------



## Old Married Man

Passed down from my Grandfather to my Father to me. I'm 67 so it'll be moving to the next generation, hopefully not to soon.

Doug


----------



## Old Married Man

Passed down from my Grandfather to my Father to me. I'm 67 so it'll be moving to the next generation, hopefully not to soon.

Doug

View attachment 13607309


----------



## Old Married Man

Don't know why the picture didn't load. Second try.

Doug


----------



## Old Married Man

View attachment 13607313

Don't know why the picture didn't load. Second try.

Doug


----------



## mitchjrj

tmnc said:


> If that strap had red stitching it would look sharp!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Still looks sharp.


----------



## w4tchnut

Back from service today. Chrono 30 min counter wasn't resetting to 0.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Impulse

Jazzmaster Viewmatic.


----------



## eleven pass

Great-great grandfather's retirement watch.


----------



## Samginko

1927 Hamilton.


----------



## dmitrijshulc




----------



## dmitrijshulc




----------



## RotorBoater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## johnmichael

Oldie but goodie


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## hongkongtaipan




----------



## Relo60

😀😊🐪 Wednesday🖖🏽


----------



## Relo60

Thursday. Khaki King:-!


----------



## DWankmuller




----------



## tmnc

Twinsies









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

DWankmuller said:


> View attachment 13624381


Nice! I dig the contrast and legibility.


----------



## sduford

My Intra-Matic 38mm Black.


----------



## Krish47

sduford said:


> My Intra-Matic 38mm Black.
> View attachment 13627055


Thats a nice watch and awesome cool photography skills mate...:-!:-!


----------



## Dr. Robert

TGIF









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford

Krish47 said:


> Thats a nice watch and awesome cool photography skills mate...:-!:-!


Thanks mate!


----------



## sduford

Krish47 said:


> Thats a nice watch and awesome cool photography skills mate...:-!:-!


Thanks mate!


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Virgul3

Here's my Interstellar !


----------



## Virgul3

Here's my Interstellar !

View attachment 13633209


----------



## tmnc

Forgot how great it looks with this strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Photo came out pretty good, thought I'd upload it for the 3rd time









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BimmerFan




----------



## vba

Not trying to be disrespectful. Have looked at most pages in this huge thread but it appears to me that many, if not most, of the watches depicted are too big for most wrists.

Anyway, great thread!


----------



## Slm643

2¢

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

vba said:


> Not trying to be disrespectful. Have looked at most pages in this huge thread but it appears to me that many, if not most, of the watches depicted are too big for most wrists.
> 
> Anyway, great thread!


Since I am a millennial Im gonna go ahead and say I feel disrespected and offended.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

vba said:


> Not trying to be disrespectful. Have looked at most pages in this huge thread but it appears to me that many, if not most, of the watches depicted are too big for most wrists.
> 
> Anyway, great thread!


Some have small wrists but just love the watch so they wear it anyway. Different strokes for different folks.

I had a 42mm Hamilton that fit me alright but I dropped down to a 38mm and think it's perfect for my 7" wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Also I believe that in general most black watches tend to wear smaller... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## quino171

My first Hamilton. Hamilton Khaki Officer H70655733 Automatic Watch - 44mm.

Movement: ETA Caliber 2895-2 with a Power Reserve of 42 hours. I love it. Should go nicely with the new pinks and greens class A's next year.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

vba said:


> Not trying to be disrespectful. Have looked at most pages in this huge thread but it appears to me that many, if not most, of the watches depicted are too big for most wrists.
> 
> Anyway, great thread!


I think this is mainly because the camera lens produce an enlarging effect when taking wrist shots at a close up distance.
Particularly, the top of the watch seems to "fly" more over the wrist. 
At least in all my pictures, every watch looks larger than it what it wears in real life.
Even my vintage pieces do, like this Omega (sorry about the focus on the first one, but it will serve the purpose anyway):


----------



## oso2276

Murph mod









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Les Mis and dinner with the missus.


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this all day. Just didn't get around to taking a photo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weathered

A couple from the past few days:

Today, it's a Khaki Aviation on a WatchGecko strap - love playing off of the yellow/light brown tones with this - think it's a big improvement over the stock dark brown, nearly black leather it came with.









Last week, it was a Railroad Small Seconds on a blue gator. I don't think that this watch gets enough love around here - I really like it. Tough to read, but this one falls more into the jewelry than utility bucket.


----------



## Slac89

.


----------



## JonS1967

Again today. Pardon my unimaginative photo 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hellowin

My JazzMaster


----------



## hellowin

My JazzMaster

View attachment 13657817


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533







​


----------



## medic1

Weathered said:


> A couple from the past few days:
> 
> Today, it's a Khaki Aviation on a WatchGecko strap - love playing off of the yellow/light brown tones with this - think it's a big improvement over the stock dark brown, nearly black leather it came with.
> 
> View attachment 13656607


Like your Aviation !! |>


----------



## minty007

Blue day...


----------



## devmartin

My latest vintage find k-507









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivan_62

With a new gray strap:

View attachment IMG_0337.jpg


----------



## Sir-Guy

That looks great, @ivan_62. Really seems to make the dial pop. Mind sharing who makes it?


----------



## Cheddar

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow celebrants!


----------



## hectord

Just arrived.









Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61

Enjoying the opportunity to wear a friend's Hamilton Khaki Auto for a few days. Such a beauty! 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Beautiful. One of the variants I've never tried but want to. 


hectord said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

KHAKI FIELD MECHANICAL LIMITED EDITION
https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/new-arrivals/h69819530-khaki-field-mechanical.html
Any thoughts on this, it has entirely Superluminova numbers apparently..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

Well it has the dial space, with a case that's 50mm Too big for my liking . 

Chris


----------



## InDNavVet

Just came in yesterday. My first Hammy...won't be my last. I know I'll have to service the movement, unlike the preponderance of my other movements in my collection, now that I'm entering the next 'tier' of watches (first was my Airboss Mach 7, then the Dive Master 500 Mecha, not my Khaki Navy Sub -- all with ETA movements), but my goodness, I can't even FEEL the winding-grind on the ETA 2892 in my Dive Master, and it's barely noticeable on my Hammy...just, wow...sorry, newbie here to Swiss Autos...)

And then, the Piping Rock case style??? I love it!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mreal75

TgeekB said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


Right back at you! I like your canvas strap combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

That's a whopper. I've got huge wrists and I don't think I'd wear that. I've pulled off 50s before but they had dive bezels. This is almost all dial.


Slm643 said:


> KHAKI FIELD MECHANICAL LIMITED EDITION
> https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/new-arrivals/h69819530-khaki-field-mechanical.html
> Any thoughts on this, it has entirely Superluminova numbers apparently..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



ChiefWahoo said:


> That's a whopper. I've got huge wrists and I don't think I'd wear that. I've pulled off 50s before but they had dive bezels. This is almost all dial.


I know, I would like to see the indices in person though, maybe they will incorporate them into the smaller versions!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Mreal75 said:


> Right back at you! I like your canvas strap combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.
I have a few of them, different colors, from Haveston straps that go really well with field watches.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Edwin M Escobar

It's a flieger in the true sense as they are supposed to be strapped over the flight jacket. The original fliegers even came in 55mm.

Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## Edwin M Escobar

I forgot to quote the post regarding the 50mm pilot's watch.

Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



ChiefWahoo said:


> That's a whopper. I've got huge wrists and I don't think I'd wear that. I've pulled off 50s before but they had dive bezels. This is almost all dial.


It is my understanding from listing to a tape interview with Hamilton's CEO Sylvain Dolla the reason for the size of this watch is to commemorate the launch of Hamilton's own hand wind movement the H-50 with an 80-hour power reserve.

If I was to take an educated guess, Hamilton will be phasing out their usage of the ETA 2801-2 and ETA 2804-2 in their field watches and incorporating the H-50 movement in their 38 mm and 40 mm watches in the future.

As for the size and style, it would be an ideal size to wear outdoors and over one's jacket. However, this model is a limited addition (and therefore a collectability), so you would probably want to keep it in pristine condition.


----------



## anoop.mathew6

Just put my world timer on a colareb strap and RHD deployant









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Yolly111

...and here is my latest acquisition, received last week...


----------



## Relo60

Sunday:-!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Yolly111 said:


> ...and here is my latest acquisition, received last week...
> 
> View attachment 13668655


Love love love the X-Mach. Someone offered me one in trade last year and I got all excited, except when they sent me photos, it was a PVD coated watch. I hadn't seen that model. They hadn't seen the SS version you have, which I was expecting. I had to cancel the deal. I was bummed. I've owned a lot of X-Winds, so I was looking forward to something different. The other easily available models in the X line are 42mm, which is a tad too small for me. Only the rare X-Mach, the rarer X-Copter (had one - it was a little too impractical) and the incredibly rare X-Landing GMT share the 44mm case.

If you ever tire of that, let me know. Until then, wear it in great health!


----------



## Yolly111

Thank you! will do, but meanwhile check Jomeshop and Ashford, I have seen a used one for some $600...Also, I believe there is an X-landing for sale on eBay for 875.00...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

After a two-year absence, my daily driver is back.


----------



## RotorBoater

ChiefWahoo said:


> After a two-year absence, my daily driver is back.
> View attachment 13673889


How do you like the bracelet? I'm considering getting one for my Viewmatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Good question. The first time I owned this, I sometimes felt it was a little blingy. I even bought my first custom strap (big wrists, 23mm lugs) to make the watch a little more casual. I eventually just went with the bracelet and decided not to brush the polished pieces. Five years later, I'm old and don't care what other people think anymore. 

It's very comfortable to me, but I say that with two caveats of a large-wristed person: 
1) I don't have to remove any links. It fits out if the box. This thing is not very adjustable. The clasp does not have micro adjustments. There is one half link, so you can get down to about a 3mm delta.
2) The bracelet tapers from 23 to 22. I realize this time around that 22mm is a larger clasp than most people need and many will feel comfortable with. With 8.5" wrists, it looks/feels fine on me. I can't speak for others.


----------



## RotorBoater

Thanks for the input! I have a 40mm Viewmatic so the bracelet I would get would be 20mm, hopefully with a slight taper like yours.

Mine came on a strap, but I'm more of a bracelet guy and I know I'll wear it much more on the bracelet with my daily business casual attire










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Almost bought one just like that yesterday but my car decided it needed a new battery instead

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Vintage chrono on from '72 on gunny strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

franco60 said:


> Vintage chrono on from '72 on gunny strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

franco60 said:


> Vintage chrono on from '72 on gunny strap.


Gorgeous!


----------



## anoop.mathew6

Love the colors!


franco60 said:


> Vintage chrono on from '72 on gunny strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

ChiefWahoo said:


> Good question. The first time I owned this, I sometimes felt it was a little blingy. I even bought my first custom strap (big wrists, 23mm lugs) to make the watch a little more casual. I eventually just went with the bracelet and decided not to brush the polished pieces. Five years later, I'm old and don't care what other people think anymore.
> 
> It's very comfortable to me, but I say that with two caveats of a large-wristed person:
> 1) I don't have to remove any links. It fits out if the box. This thing is not very adjustable. The clasp does not have micro adjustments. There is one half link, so you can get down to about a 3mm delta.
> 2) The bracelet tapers from 23 to 22. I realize this time around that 22mm is a larger clasp than most people need and many will feel comfortable with. With 8.5" wrists, it looks/feels fine on me. I can't speak for others.


Just ordered the bracelet today from Swatch! Looking forward to trying it out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slac89

.


----------



## LoProfile




----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

kiwi71 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. I have this exact watch coming tomorrow. How old is yours? How's the sandblasted case held up to dings and scratches for you?

And from your avatar it appears we have similar taste in watches.


----------



## kiwi71

Rice and Gravy said:


> Looks great. I have this exact watch coming tomorrow. How old is yours? How's the sandblasted case held up to dings and scratches for you?
> 
> And from your avatar it appears we have similar taste in watches.


Congrats on the acquisition! I got mine back in July. I love how the simple design goes with virtually every strap I own, especially my natos. I did manage to get a mark on the lug and bezel at the 11. It's not very noticeable on the wrist but if you look closely at the photo you can see it. I'm not sure how it even happened but the finish certainly can be marked. What I'm especially happy with is it's accuracy. I got really lucky with mine I guess as I've read varying accounts of peoples' experiences with this 2804. I just got an Ace Timer timegrapher and mine was running 0 s/d in 4 main positions (DU, DD, CU, CD I think) and around +1 to +3 in a couple others.

Yeah, I also love my SMP 2254.50. It's actually away in Seattle getting its first service ever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Thanks for the response! I hope I have that sort of luck with accuracy on my 2804.


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weathered

Khaki Navy on a blue Watch Gecko - this thing is so adaptable to new straps, which is great because the wire lugs make strap changes a breeze.


----------



## tmnc

Weathered said:


> Khaki Navy on a blue Watch Gecko - this thing is so adaptable to new straps, which is great because the wire lugs make strap changes a breeze.
> 
> View attachment 13682761


If this watch was either a no date or had the date replace the 3, I would have one by now. And that one element can turn many people off

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weathered

tmnc said:


> If this watch was either a no date or had the date replace the 3, I would have one by now. And that one element can turn many people off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I do wish that it was a no-date model, but it's such a great piece otherwise that I look past that.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Weathered said:


> I do wish that it was a no-date model, but it's such a great piece otherwise that I look past that.


I think there was a limited edition with no date a few years ago, but I don't recall seeing more than one on WUS. Agreed that no date on that-especially given the heritage and the look they're going for-would be very appealing and correct. A sub seconds no-date 2892 marine watch? Yes, please!


----------



## tmnc

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

How unfortunate is it that the 36, too small, and 43, too large, nailed it but the perfectly sized 40 just missed the mark? If this LE does exist I must find it.

Those sizes are based off my opinion on what I could wear.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cikaZubic




----------



## Sir-Guy

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



tmnc said:


> How unfortunate is it that the 36, too small, and 43, too large, nailed it but the perfectly sized 40 just missed the mark? *If this LE does exist I must find it.*
> 
> Those sizes are based off my opinion on what I could wear.


Ah, here we go. A 120th anniversary model. 46.5mm with a 6498, so not exactly in the Goldilocks zone for size!



















https://www.ablogtowatch.com/hamilton-khaki-navy-pioneer-watch-hands-on/


----------



## tmnc

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



cikaZubic said:


>


I like this combo a lot. What strap is that?



Sir-Guy said:


> Ah, here we go. A 120th anniversary model. 46.5mm with a 6498, so not exactly in the Goldilocks zone for size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/hamilton-khaki-navy-pioneer-watch-hands-on/


46.5mm?! With that size I wouldn't have to look to hard to find it. That case back is awesome looking though

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cikaZubic

@tmnc this strap was hand made for my 21 mm lugs oris 65 from my local watch serviser. He's done a pretty good job making this. I will order some more for sure


----------



## golfindoc

Here are a couple pics of a new addition for me 1962 Accumatic A-652 with the original band and a Burgundy Lizard strap for a different look. Trying to decide.

Tom


----------



## NC_Hager626

Congratulations on your new addition. I would go with the Lizard strap as it gives an elegant and a warm look to the watch. The steel bracelet gives it an austere look to the watch – just my opinion.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Double post - deleted


----------



## golfindoc

NC_Hager626 said:


> Congratulations on your new addition. I would go with the Lizard strap as it gives an elegant and a warm look to the watch. The steel bracelet gives it an austere look to the watch - just my opinion.


Agree. I like the lizard strap and sticking with it.


----------



## DNARNA

golfindoc said:


> Here are a couple pics of a new addition for me 1962 Accumatic A-652 with the original band and a Burgundy Lizard strap for a different look. Trying to decide.
> 
> Tom
> 
> Nice! Elegant and classy. Original band all the way, as it compliments the hands.
> 
> Would love to see a wrist shot.


----------



## franco60

'72 Pan Europ diver on butterscotch ostrich. Was lucky enough to get this and my big eye Chronometer NOS.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfindoc

DNARNA said:


> golfindoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple pics of a new addition for me 1962 Accumatic A-652 with the original band and a Burgundy Lizard strap for a different look. Trying to decide.
> 
> Tom
> 
> Nice! Elegant and classy. Original band all the way, as it compliments the hands.
> 
> Would love to see a wrist shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a wrist shot. May not be able to get one with the original band as it is a challenge to get on and off.
> 
> Tom
Click to expand...


----------



## marv524

Khaki Field Auto 42mil on a brown leather strap with contrast stitching.. Like it very much









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## backpackerx

Newest WUS acquisition. Khaki Field Auto Chrono.


----------



## RotorBoater

marv524 said:


> Khaki Field Auto 42mil on a brown leather strap with contrast stitching.. Like it very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Where's the strap from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524

RotorBoater said:


> Where's the strap from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi. Just got it from ebay

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

franco60 said:


> '72 Pan Europ diver on butterscotch ostrich. Was lucky enough to get this and my big eye Chronometer NOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simply... gorgeous!!!


----------



## Rokovakian

1938 Seckron


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125







​


----------



## Joespeeder

Hamilton Khaki Automatic Take Off

Joe


----------



## tmnc

I don't think it's big enough

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524

Strap change









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Joespeeder said:


> Hamilton Khaki Automatic Take Off
> 
> Joe
> 
> View attachment 13688897
> 
> 
> View attachment 13688905
> 
> 
> View attachment 13688911
> 
> 
> View attachment 13688915


Woah I had no clue they did that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Ladies too.


----------



## RotorBoater

The bracelet for my Viewmatic finally came in. It was a pain in the rear to size because it uses a pin and collar system but thankfully it fits!

Butterfly clasps aren't by favorite because there's no micro adjusts but I lucked out with this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111

Hamilton Odyssee 2001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal

Pearl Harbor today.


----------



## customwise

My first Hamilton.









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

RotorBoater said:


> Butterfly clasps aren't by favorite because there's no micro adjusts but I lucked out with this one


I like it! They did a nice job with the shape of the date window to keep the overall aesthetic. Looks good on you!  How's the legibility? As far as the hands reflecting lights and such.


----------



## LoProfile

franco60 said:


> '72 Pan Europ diver on butterscotch ostrich. Was lucky enough to get this and my big eye Chronometer NOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get that butterscotch ostrch? Looks super cool


----------



## RotorBoater

Sir-Guy said:


> I like it! They did a nice job with the shape of the date window to keep the overall aesthetic. Looks good on you!  How's the legibility? As far as the hands reflecting lights and such.


Thanks! The crystal reflects some light because of the lack of AR, but the hands are still very legible. I haven't had an issue checking the time with it in any light setting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

RotorBoater said:


> Thanks! The crystal reflects some light because of the lack of AR, but the hands are still very legible. I haven't had an issue checking the time with it in any light setting


Cool, thanks! It's a neat mix of styles. Thanks for sharing your thoughts on it. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Yolly111

LoProfile said:


> Where did you get that butterscotch ostrch? Looks super cool


Very nice watch and not common!!!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

New to me 40mm Field Mechanical on one of the new C&B Chevron straps










Had to take it off the bracelet. I had the 38mm version of this briefly and the lug length and space between the case and spring bar was too far and odd to me. I like this version much better.


----------



## RotorBoater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## tmnc

Back on the stocker till after Christmas









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bber45

Bow to the king


----------



## bber45

Bow to the king


----------



## golfindoc

Posted in the "small" thread-My 1941 Hamilton Endicott, love vintage Hamiltons.

Tom


----------



## colorblind




----------



## colorblind

LoProfile said:


> Where did you get that butterscotch ostrch? Looks super cool


WOOOOWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## colorblind

franco60 said:


> '72 Pan Europ diver on butterscotch ostrich. Was lucky enough to get this and my big eye Chronometer NOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never knew of its existence until i saw ur post. So cool!


----------



## colorblind

franco60 said:


> Vintage chrono on from '72 on gunny strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another WOWWWWWW from me!


----------



## Impulse

Jazzmaster Viewmatic


----------



## cikaZubic




----------



## tmnc

Snow days. My 2.5 yr old has been asking to wear my watches. Who am I to say no?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weathered

Affordable panda - now in a 38mm fun size!


----------



## RotorBoater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Hamilton Field Chronograph H65412133


----------



## Burnt

3:46 AM, somewhere between Orlando and Charlotte.....


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## CrazyCat

Khaki Navy Pioneer Small Second (H78415733) on a dark chocolate Morellato strap:


----------



## Sir-Guy

That's quite superb, @CrazyCat. I might need to get one. I've always been a fan of deck watches, and I'm not helping myself by reading _Longitude_ right now.  Great photo!


----------



## Bob Fossil




----------



## CrazyCat

Sir-Guy said:


> That's quite superb, @CrazyCat. I might need to get one. I've always been a fan of deck watches, and I'm not helping myself by reading _Longitude_ right now.  Great photo!


Thanks a lot! All credit goes to my trusty old iPhone 5s, though.

And Hamilton, of course, by making this one available with so much value for money.
Besides having a nice dial, it's all about the case on this one.
A few days ago Ashford had a really great deal, I think you'll find a higher discount during the following days.
In the meantime, maybe a couple more pics won't hurt:


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very cool. I dig the small seconds version with the 2895. I have a 6.5” wrist...think it would do all right? I am looking at the 36mm version—for ladies, apparently, but hey—but would prefer sub-seconds on this style.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## JonS1967

Bob Fossil said:


>


Very nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Sir-Guy said:


> Very cool. I dig the small seconds version with the 2895. I have a 6.5" wrist...think it would do all right? I am looking at the 36mm version-for ladies, apparently, but hey-but would prefer sub-seconds on this style.


Lug to lug on this one is just below 47mm.
If that means there is no overhanging, it will work IMO!

The 36mm version comes with an H-10, so no buttery smooth winding on that one...


----------



## Slm643

Butter is over rated, just to be clear. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

CrazyCat said:


> Lug to lug on this one is just below 47mm.
> If that means there is no overhanging, it will work IMO!
> 
> The 36mm version comes with an H-10, so no buttery smooth winding on that one...


Thanks so much. I think I can do 47mm. I have watches with that lug-to-lug length.


----------



## sp1r1t1sm

My Khaki King with the good old ETA


----------



## Brucie Kibbutz

Khaki Field Automatic Day/Date









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I think I prefer it on this strap









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Rice and Gravy said:


> I think I prefer it on this strap


Barton Strap?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

It's from Crown and Buckle. The Marina I think it's called. It's gotten much darker with age.


----------



## 5959HH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

This vintage piece just arrived today


----------



## Stromboli

There are 3 things that put a smile on my face.

1) Hamilton watches.

2) Nato straps.

3) Pendleton Coffee Mugs


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday from me and le cafe homies









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Jazzmaster Auto Chrono PVD (H32546781).

The PVD coating on these watches is super hard.
All the typical little scratches on the bezel and the polished bevels which appear on the plain steel models, don't exist on this one (the same applies to the Jazzmaster GMT black PVD LE)...


----------



## ivan_62

New bracelet arrived just before holidays! 
Happy upcoming New Year to all!


----------



## ivan_62

Edit: Oops! Posted two times by mistake and don't know how to delete it...

New bracelet arrived just before holidays! 
Happy upcoming New Year to all!

View attachment 13736947


Edit: Oops! Posted two times by mistake and don't know how to delete it...


----------



## RotorBoater

ivan_62 said:


> New bracelet arrived just before holidays!
> Happy upcoming New Year to all!
> 
> View attachment 13736947


Is the bracelet you got brushed or are the center links polished?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivan_62

It is half brushed half polished. The "H" in the bracelet is brushed, other pieces are polished.


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba

😀😊Saturday🎄🖖🏽


----------



## tmnc

Lugs for daaaaayyyyyssss

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbird7282

golfindoc said:


> Posted in the "small" thread-My 1941 Hamilton Endicott, love vintage Hamiltons.
> 
> Tom
> 
> View attachment 13703143


Old school, I love it!


----------



## DNARNA

King on Haveston Invasion w/polished hardware.


----------



## Baz44

Saw this recently, had not heard much of Hamilton before that and it sang to me as I passed through duty free. So caught one in the sales then it was a no brainer!

I guess I just joined a new club

Cheers 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

Silver day/date today to change things up a bit.


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE H76515523


----------



## Rbird7282

ZM-73 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE H76515523
> View attachment 13745711
> 
> View attachment 13745713
> 
> View attachment 13745715


Always thought about getting one of those, what's the diameter and how large does it wear?


----------



## Rbird7282

ZM-73 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE H76515523
> View attachment 13745711
> 
> View attachment 13745713
> 
> View attachment 13745715


Always thought about getting one of those, what's the diameter and how large does it wear?


----------



## ZM-73

Hi Rbird7282, the watch is 44mm. It doesn't wear too big, though I have a 7¼ inch wrist. There is an almost identical version which is 42mm.
ie. https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/qne/H76655123.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=21
I hope this helps.


----------



## Rbird7282

ZM-73 said:


> Hi Rbird7282, the watch is 44mm. It doesn't wear to big, though I have a 7¼ inch wrist. There is an almost identical version which is 42mm.
> ie. https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/qne/H76655123.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=21
> I hope this helps.


Didn't even know they made it in a 42mm. I prefer smaller watches so the 42mm might be perfect. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Rbird7282

ZM-73 said:


> Hi Rbird7282, the watch is 44mm. It doesn't wear to big, though I have a 7¼ inch wrist. There is an almost identical version which is 42mm.
> ie. https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/qne/H76655123.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=21
> I hope this helps.


Didn't even know they made it in a 42mm. I prefer smaller watches so the 42mm might be perfect. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

38mm perfection









Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpaciolla




----------



## sennaster

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Back in the fold. 38mm auto showed up today.










Funny thing is that i got a 42mm auto about 7 years ago. I wore it for a couple years then basically only wore a diver. I sold the khaki off because i thought it was a bit too big for me and i wanted a bracelet.

Never forgot how much i like the classic field watch design. Feels a bit small/light after only wearing a divers for a couple years, but glad to have another one. The L2L on the 38mm is definitely a more appropriate size for my wrist, if I'd gotten this one 7 years ago I'm sure I'd still have it.


----------



## CrazyCat

QNE (H76655123) on a Morellato cordura strap:


----------



## c185445

Knives and Lint said:


> This vintage piece just arrived today
> 
> View attachment 13728561
> 
> 
> View attachment 13728563


This watch makes me like day windows.


----------



## RotorBoater

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



sennaster said:


> Back in the fold. 38mm auto showed up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is that i got a 42mm auto about 7 years ago. I wore it for a couple years then basically only wore a diver. I sold the khaki off because i thought it was a bit too big for me and i wanted a bracelet.
> 
> Never forgot how much i like the classic field watch design. Feels a bit small/light after only wearing a divers for a couple years, but glad to have another one. The L2L on the 38mm is definitely a more appropriate size for my wrist, if I'd gotten this one 7 years ago I'm sure I'd still have it.


I did the exact same thing. Had a 42mm (on a strap), mostly wore divers, thought it was too big and decided to let it go. Then i saw the 38mm on a bracelet and went for it. I think it suits my 7" wrist much better










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



RotorBoater said:


> I did the exact same thing. Had a 42mm (on a strap), mostly wore divers, thought it was too big and decided to let it go. Then i saw the 38mm on a bracelet and went for it. I think it suits my 7" wrist much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


52mm lug to lug was too much for me. Ironically I'm eyeing a 44mm diver, but it wears smaller than the 42mm khaki because of those long lugs.


----------



## chirs1211

I think as a general rule of thumb anything under around a 7.5in wrist the 38mm is the best choice, over 7.5in this then becomes subjective to taste. 
Personally for me on my 7.75in wrist the 42mm is the best fit. For anyone on the cusp of 7.5in it's worth trying both, if at all possible. 

Chris


----------



## JohnnyKarate

Yup, i just sold my 42mm Khaki Field and bought the Khaki King. The 42mm case and long lugs looked fine on leather but on the bracelet it just looked so thin and flat. Like a big flat rectangle on my 7.5 wrist. I do wish the Khaki king was also 42mm but 40mm is fine.


----------



## jman3566

Frogman, this was my first Hamilton


----------



## jman3566

Frogman, this was my first Hamilton 

View attachment 13763361


I don't know why this posted twice, sorry, I can't delete the second post.


----------



## Vlance

JohnnyKarate said:


> Yup, i just sold my 42mm Khaki Field and bought the Khaki King. The 42mm case and long lugs looked fine on leather but on the bracelet it just looked so thin and flat. Like a big flat rectangle on my 7.5 wrist. I do wish the Khaki king was also 42mm but 40mm is fine.
> 
> View attachment 13763287


I love the khaki king. Wish it had slightly shorter lugs, and better hole placement though (hard to attach certain straps) Here's my old one:


----------



## JohnnyKarate

Vlance said:


> I love the khaki king. Wish it had slightly shorter lugs, and better hole placement though (hard to attach certain straps)


Ya i hear ya. I got a 7.5" wrist so i actually like the long lugs but they are are pretty long for the case. The Khaki field 42 lugs were just too damn long though, longer than my 45mm Alpina.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

2019, scary how fast time goes!









Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445

Here with a Hammy celebrity:









Love how watches look in low light:


----------



## Krish47

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 13766397


That's a stunning snap mate....:-!:-!

The watch obviously is.....b-)b-)


----------



## Ericky92

Here’s is mine. I may go with a darker brown alligator strap.


----------



## Weathered

Railroad Small Seconds today on a very shiny WatchGecko strap. Don't love this strap, but I was running late today and it got the call.


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rybo

My Jazzmaster Viewmatic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Weathered said:


> Railroad Small Seconds today on a very shiny WatchGecko strap. Don't love this strap, but I was running late today and it got the call.
> 
> View attachment 13769881


Is that the handmade Italian strap?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasmitty7185

Do any of you guys have a flight timer? I'm having an issue with the synch function. When I set the time in the synch mode and push the crown in, the minute hand jumps forward causing the time to be ahead of the digi time. Thus, the only way I was able to get it to sync the hands to the digi time was to go to the synch mode and turn the hands back a few minutes so that when I pushed the crown in it jumped forward to the correct time rather than a few minutes fast. Hope that makes sense. Please someone PM me if you have any info.


----------



## Krish47

Navy scuba..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cikaZubic




----------



## Dr. Robert

TGIF









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD303

One of my two on a blue/gray nato.


----------



## maguirejp

cikaZubic said:


>


Nice! One of my favourites!


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## maguirejp

Ericky92 said:


> Here's is mine. I may go with a darker brown alligator strap.


It looks fine with that strap


----------



## cikaZubic

maguirejp said:


> Nice! One of my favourites!


Tnx, i was looking for this one for some time and at last is on my hand


----------



## DNARNA

TGIF!


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Slm643

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 13780633


Very nice Indeed! Do you have to push the buttons to see the time?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

The newest acquisition









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## kentjb




----------



## Kilovolt

Slm643 said:


> Very nice Indeed! Do you have to push the buttons to see the time?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


No, contrary to the original here the display is LCD so it is permanently on. If you turn quickly the crown the date replaces the time for a few seconds.


----------



## Krish47

Night mode on with Navy










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sokard

Pan Europ, re-issue!!!


----------



## sokard

Jazzmaster Open-heart, rose gold!!!


----------



## tmnc

New shoes for the Pan Europ









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## Kaishakunin




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Looks cool mate. :-!:-!

Ref number pls.....:-d:-d


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Krish47 said:


> Looks cool mate. :-!:-!
> 
> Ref number pls.....:-d:-d


Very cool indeed, thank you. It has a rugged and vintage vibe about it. Try H60416583.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma

Pilot Day Date


----------



## Time Seller

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

For the heck of it... ;-)
Ventura on Hirsch Reptile and black mesh


----------



## Slm643

Very nice! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller

Slm643 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thx!


----------



## c185445




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

How about this Hammy?

The only thing I see, other than a service, is it needs a movement holder piece (you can see the missing piece in the upper right of the 2 movement shots, and the one that IS in place on the opposite side of the movement.)

It runs, and is in good shape overall.

I'll clean up the case and crystal then send it in for a movement service. Anyone got a movement holder-piece that may fit there?

Lookin forward to wearing it a bit. Ordered a white leather strap with orange stitching. It should punctuate the watch when I wear it. Like in the 70's -- it'll make a statement!


----------



## Krish47

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> How about this Hammy?
> 
> The only thing I see, other than a service, is it needs a movement holder piece (you can see the missing piece in the upper right of the 2 movement shots, and the one that IS in place on the opposite side of the movement.)
> 
> It runs, and is in good shape overall.
> 
> I'll clean up the case and crystal then send it in for a movement service. Anyone got a movement holder-piece that may fit there?
> 
> Lookin forward to wearing it a bit. Ordered a white leather strap with orange stitching. It should punctuate the watch when I wear it. Like in the 70's -- it'll make a statement!
> 
> View attachment 13806955
> 
> View attachment 13806957
> 
> View attachment 13806973
> 
> View attachment 13806959


Mate,

Can't really say on the movement. Not an expert in that field.

Fully agree with you other things. White with red stitches , haven't seen many..

Let us know how it goes Mate 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

This brand is almost unbeatable at this price point:


----------



## Rice and Gravy

New strap for this.


----------



## rcplanefan

Can you elaborate on what this particular watch is? It is beautiful.



CrazyCat said:


> This brand is almost unbeatable at this price point:
> 
> View attachment 13810201
> 
> 
> View attachment 13810203


----------



## rcplanefan

*


----------



## CrazyCat

rcplanefan said:


> Can you elaborate on what this particular watch is? It is beautiful.


Thanks! It's the Jazzmaster Maestro Auto Chrono: H32766513. It's huge...


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> This brand is almost unbeatable at this price point:


Wow mate.... Your pics are great as always....

i had the black dial, but i let it go as part of downsizing...

Yes, Hammy is unbeatable at this price point and great value for money


----------



## Time Seller

And I don't even like Elvis


----------



## Slm643

Time Seller said:


> And I don't even like Elvis


Can't let this pass . You have to play. ( "love me tender" "jailhouse rock" "heartbreak hotel") nothing less, and warm up with hip swiveling and lip curls.. All this then and only then can you put that watch on in the morning. I love it!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller

Slm643 said:


> Can't let this pass . You have to play. ( "love me tender" "jailhouse rock" "heartbreak hotel") nothing less, and warm up with hip swiveling and lip curls.. All this then and only then can you put that watch on in the morning. I love it!


You forgot the hair-combing! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Semper

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic


----------



## tmnc

Semper said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic


What strap is that?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper

tmnc said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It was a gift, so don't know the product name, but it's from Strapcode


----------



## Robotaz

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*





































@robotazky


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## rcplanefan

This one arrived today. I like it quite a bit.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Rice and Gravy said:


> New strap for this.


Nice strap. Can you tell me where you got it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

MitchCumsteen said:


> Nice strap. Can you tell me where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its from Erika's Originals, the MN Trident, grey stripe and red stitching.


----------



## juventus

Here is mine


----------



## c185445

Hamilton made me like date windows, and looking at the Pan-Europ it makes me like day windows too. It's not intrusive, not replacing any numeral, not too large.


----------



## CrazyCat

Working out my left arm with this ice blue beast today (H76516147):


----------



## rockin'ron

Ice cold day with the Hack!


----------



## DNARNA

CrazyCat said:


> Working out my left arm with this ice blue beast today (H76516147):
> 
> View attachment 13822099


Nice, Cat!

Your Ice Blue Beast would be appropriate to wear on this ice blue beast of a day 1 degree windchill.

Relaxing under a wool blanket on this holiday....


----------



## CrazyCat

DNARNA said:


> Nice Cat,
> 
> Your Ice Blue Beast would be appropriate to wear on this ice blue beast of a day 1 degree windchill.
> 
> Relaxing under a wool blanket on this holiday....


I can imagine...!
For now, here in Buenos Aires it helps a bit, as we are having some warmer days. 
But even the weather isn't "working" properly in this country, behaving as crazy as we all are!

Cheers


----------



## Robotaz

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



rockin'ron said:


> Ice cold day with the Hack!


My kinda style. Lookin' good!

@robotazky


----------



## Sir-Guy

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



CrazyCat said:


> Working out my left arm with this ice blue beast today (H76516147):
> 
> View attachment 13822099


Whoa. That looks great. 

Argentina, eh? ¡Bien ahí!


----------



## Pneuma

Hamilton Pilot Day Date


----------



## Krish47

Should be getting this guy in a couple of weeks time. Reacquired.. 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Sir-Guy said:


> Whoa. That looks great.
> 
> Argentina, eh? ¡Bien ahí!


¡Esssaaaaaa! ¡Muchas gracias!
It seems you have quite an experience around here!
Now you have to master lunfardo: la mina, la guita...


----------



## Semper

Carnival's coming....


----------



## o_justin

Seems like this is the watch that I just always end up wearing, when all else fails.


----------



## CrazyCat

QNE today.

What's nice about this one is how the sunburst dial and concentric circles seconds subdial play with the light.
The raised numerals at 3/9/12 are a good addition, too:


----------



## McLeod

My vintage 14k Goldfilled Wilshire, plus a ad, 1939-40


----------



## [email protected]

When it was brand new and so was my whiskey shell watch band.


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## MitchCumsteen

UPS arrived!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524

Khaki auto 38mm









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd

maguirejp said:


> View attachment 13773433
> 
> 
> Cheers from Calgary, Canada


What strap is that?


----------



## Nuketroop

My Green dial Field Kahki. After 7 days still only 4 seconds slow. Timegrapher line goes looks like one straight line!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Nuketroop said:


> My Green dial Field Kahki. After 7 days still only 4 seconds slow. Timegrapher line goes looks like one straight line!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kahuna

My one and only Hamilton.


----------



## Slm643

Same here,,, so far.. 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Yeah...my ONLY Hamilton....<_< >_> <_< >_>









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbird7282

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Kahuna said:


> My one and only Hamilton.


That's a good choice. Your particular one is on my list.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CrazyCat

Khaki Field Auto Chrono (H71566583).

It's the first time I notice the texture on the minute track:


----------



## BRN

Been a lurker for a few weeks and finally decided to join. My first Hamilton.


----------



## Sir-Guy

BRN said:


> Been a lurker for a few weeks and finally decided to join. My first Hamilton.
> 
> View attachment 13841227


Welcome aboard and great watch!


----------



## CrazyCat

BRN said:


> Been a lurker for a few weeks and finally decided to join. My first Hamilton.


Congrats, and enjoy the ride!


----------



## BRN

Sir-Guy said:


> Welcome aboard and great watch!





CrazyCat said:


> Congrats, and enjoy the ride!


Thanks for the welcome guys!


----------



## AdamTimeZone

Hot off the truck. Obviously not new, but new to me.


----------



## AdamTimeZone

Off to a great start.



BRN said:


> Been a lurker for a few weeks and finally decided to join. My first Hamilton.
> 
> View attachment 13841227


----------



## AdamTimeZone

Wow, amazing crystal.



McLeod said:


> My vintage 14k Goldfilled Wilshire, plus a ad, 1939-40
> 
> View attachment 13828231


----------



## Real Artman

JAZZMASTER SEAVIEW CHRONO


----------



## Krish47

This watch was my FIRST ever step in to the awesome mechanical watch world.. Didnt do much of a research before buying it , just fell in to it....

Though i let it go some time back , couldn't resist the urge when Ashford put it back on sale. And this is one of VERY few of the watches in my collection which my wife admire...


----------



## CrazyCat

Krish47 said:


> This watch was my FIRST ever step in to the awesome mechanical watch world.. Didnt do much of a research before buying it , just fell in to it....
> 
> Though i let it go some time back , couldn't resist the urge when Ashford put it back on sale. And this is one of VERY few of the watches in my collection which my wife admire...


Beautiful piece!!!

Don't visit Ashford's website too often: your bank account may suffer.


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> Beautiful piece!!!
> 
> Don't visit Ashford's website too often: your bank account may suffer.


Ha ha ..too late now mate....:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## stockae92

manual wind field watch


----------



## rfortson

Wearing this one again today, Chronograph G from ~1975









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

khaki field pioneer \ EO vintage 21mm \ patina hardware


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533. This was my first real automatic mechanical watch and I have been very impressed with the accuracy of its H-10 movement. 
I've had it on a watch winder for a couple of days and it is running at +1 second per day.







​


----------



## Dr. Robert

TGIF, happy field watch Friday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626

vanilla.coffee said:


> . . .


I have the grey dial version - love the weight of the watch, the padded ridged strap, the deployment clasp, the 80-hour power reserve and of course the grey dial. However, my only grip would be the glare that streams off the crystal while being under an artificial light source.

One thing to note about the grey dial: the grey dial is much lighter in colour then what is shown on Hamilton's webpage.


----------



## CrazyCat

NC_Hager626 said:


> I have the grey dial version - love the weight of the watch, the padded ridged strap, the deployment clasp, the 80-hour power reserve and of course the grey dial. However, my only grip would be the glare that streams off the crystal while being under an artificial light source.
> 
> One thing to note about the grey dial: the grey dial is much lighter in colour then what is shown on Hamilton's webpage.


The only thing you missed sharing was a pic!


----------



## NC_Hager626

CrazyCat said:


> The only thing you missed sharing was a pic!


Yes, you are right. Believe it or not, I one of those individuals who prefers not having a cell phone, along with all its apps and gadgets. But relies on doing things the old fashion way by committing to memory key events and times, as well as, writing things down then commiting to memory - I hope down the road, I may be better off by exercising the "grey matter" (the brain).

And, I have been putting off purchasing a camera until completing my analysis of what camera to purchase. b-)


----------



## tmnc

vanilla.coffee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that watch, just wish they made it in 40mm.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

NC_Hager626 said:


> Yes, you are right. Believe it or not, I one of those individuals who prefers not having a cell phone, along with all its apps and gadgets. But relies on doing things the old fashion way by committing to memory key events and times, as well as, writing things down then commiting to memory - I hope down the road, I may be better off by exercising the "grey matter" (the brain).
> 
> And, I have been putting off purchasing a camera until completing my analysis of what camera to purchase. b-)


Do you have a short list? PM me if you want.. Steve M.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125







​


----------



## Sir-Guy

vanilla.coffee said:


>


Hey, that looks a lot nicer than I thought it would from stock photos. Very nice!  How's it running for you?


----------



## TagTime




----------



## ChiefWahoo

tmnc said:


> Love that watch, just wish they made it in 40mm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


And 44


----------



## tmnc

Sir-Guy said:


> Hey, that looks a lot nicer than I thought it would from stock photos. Very nice!  How's it running for you?


You should really see one in person. Quite stunning

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Artman

Khaki King on leather.


----------



## jamh77

Khaki field 42mm on leather nato.









Enviado desde mi Aquaris X5 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P7ast1k

Haven't seen one of these in at least a couple of posts lol
My first (and currently only) decent watch, but surely not my last


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sir-Guy said:


> Hey, that looks a lot nicer than I thought it would from stock photos. Very nice!  How's it running for you?


It's not getting very much wrist time but when running it seems to go around +3 ish per day. 
The quality is way way above the Khakis and Jazzmasters et all and can be compared with next tier up brands - even the movement is decorated ! 
In the sunlight - the sunburst dial attracts attention - it's a beautiful thing and I sold all other Hamiltons I owned after getting this as they don't shape up next to it.


----------



## mozo

My Hamilton Pacer Electric. It hasn't been getting much wrist time recently so I broke it out today for a meeting. I don't remember why I haven't been wearing it, its a great little watch.


----------



## CrazyCat

I wonder why on earth it's so difficult to get a decent picture of this watch...


----------



## Slm643

CrazyCat said:


> I wonder why on earth it's so difficult to get a decent picture of this watch...
> 
> View attachment 13861353


It's not on My wrist!! 
Beautiful!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Slm643 said:


> It's not on My wrist!!
> Beautiful!


:-d

Thanks a lot!

It seems that's the best my old iPhone 5s (yes, it's that old) can do indoors.

I'll try to take a couple more pics outside, to see if that makes them look closer to reality and reduce noise.


----------



## jman3566

Khaki


----------



## cikaZubic




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic.


----------



## Jale

The King!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## boci202A




----------



## boci202A




----------



## heboil

Replaced the sapphire with an acrylic crystal. LOVE how it looks now. Pretty much got rid of the reflections.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauhus

Brilliant!



heboil said:


> Replaced the sapphire with an acrylic crystal. LOVE how it looks now. Pretty much got rid of the reflections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauhus

Had this guy up for sale, decided to wear it and had a total change of heart.


----------



## DNARNA

boci202A said:


> View attachment 13867173


Really Nice!

These new models have sneaked up on me. Love the bezel!


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## DNARNA

heboll,

Looks great! Makes a big difference.

Strap gets a big thumbs up too. It just works with your watch.


----------



## tmnc

Bauhus said:


> Had this guy up for sale, decided to wear it and had a total change of heart.
> View attachment 13867361


Glad you did. Depending on price I might've scooped it up

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller

*Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## DNARNA

"Awesom" combo!

Hamilton's been delivering some haymakers with these newer khaki field watches. I thought I was done, now I see at least 2 and possibly 3 more I'd like to wear. I may have to do a "self ban" to afford food & clothing..


----------



## CrazyCat

The finishing quality on these Jazzmasters is really good, including sharp transitions from brushed to high polished, and tighter tolerances between the solid end links and the case.

On this particular model (H42565131), the dial is clean and symmetrical, which IMO makes this piece elegant and timeless:


----------



## Holdenitdown

Gorgeous dial on this one.


----------



## Holdenitdown

My Khaki Pilot Pioneer. Lucked out to find something I really love out of the gate!


----------



## rockin'ron

khaki Field!


----------



## Rob 1 Million

Quartz khaki, great watch but considering upgrading to mechanical or king khaki


----------



## Slm643

It ticks I assume? (not a sweep second hand).. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob 1 Million

Slm643 said:


> It ticks I assume? (not a sweep second hand)..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Yes, ticks and tocks


----------



## tmnc

Rob 1 Million said:


> Yes, ticks and tocks


Nothing wrong with the Quartz. Love mine.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob 1 Million

tmnc said:


> Nothing wrong with the Quartz. Love mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Youre not wrong. Maybe ill keep it and get another different watch !


----------



## tmnc

Rob 1 Million said:


> Youre not wrong. Maybe ill keep it and get another different watch !


As you can see from the crystal, it gets thrown around a lot and takes the abuse well. I think by the time I'm really old and my sons get my watches, this will still be in my collection. So tick tock away my friend. Tick tock away

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

I have 6 quartz watches I definitely like them! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

HAMILTON Men's 43mm Jazzmaster Traveler GMT 2 Automatic 
Ref.# H32615135


----------



## copperjohn

New purchase


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Let's take a break from the Khaki Field watches for a bit and step back...
Back in time to the crazy 1970's.....

Picked it up on a steal, and now, after a full service it's a new favorite!

1972 Hamilton Accumatic with the orange dial!

I thought the white strap just adds to the presence of the orange dial.

**Wore it all day today for the first time. This watch rocks! it just pops pn my wrist and I keep forgetting to look at the time when I see that awesome orange dial!**


----------



## GivenToFly




----------



## CrazyCat

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Let's take a break from the Khaki Field watches for a bit and step back...
> Back in time to the crazy 1970's.....
> 
> Picked it up on a steal, and now, after a full service it's a new favorite!
> 
> 1972 Hamilton Accumatic with the orange dial!
> 
> I thought the white strap just adds to the presence of the orange dial.
> 
> **Wore it all day today for the first time. This watch rocks! it just pops pn my wrist and I keep forgetting to look at the time when I see that awesome orange dial


Nice find, congrats!!!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

CrazyCat said:


> Nice find, congrats!!!


Thanks! And after the service I have a bit of coin into it, but ya kno--- it's TOTALLY worth it!


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Starting the week with this Pilot Pioneer Auto Chrono (H76416135).
Got it on the bracelet, but today it's on the stock leather strap.

This one has great legibility, because of the dial design itself, and the AR coating.
And the date at 4:30 doesn't bother me at all:


----------



## LDoc

42mm Men's Khaki Aviation (Ref# H76665125)


----------



## Chris715




----------



## mngdew

KHAKI PILOT H646660


----------



## Fozzaru

CrazyCat said:


> The finishing quality on these Jazzmasters is really good, including sharp transitions from brushed to high polished, and tighter tolerances between the solid end links and the case.
> 
> On this particular model (H42565131), the dial is clean and symmetrical, which IMO makes this piece elegant and timeless:
> 
> View attachment 13869841


This is right up with the Day Date of Rolex, bigger and with more wrist presence. Will look for one as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru

*Re: Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Time Seller said:


>


Everytime I see this MIB come to my mind. I have to get me one, it's a crush

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru

Sir-Guy said:


> Hey, that looks a lot nicer than I thought it would from stock photos. Very nice!  How's it running for you?


And this is stunning as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador

A couple of days ago (when it arrived)









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

mozo said:


> My Hamilton Pacer Electric. It hasn't been getting much wrist time recently so I broke it out today for a meeting. I don't remember why I haven't been wearing it, its a great little watch.
> 
> View attachment 13861025


Wow! Super cool! You should definitely wear it more often 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

LDoc said:


> HAMILTON Men's 43mm Jazzmaster Traveler GMT 2 Automatic
> Ref.# H32615135
> 
> View attachment 13873195


I really like this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

CrazyCat said:


> Starting the week with this Pilot Pioneer Auto Chrono (H76416135).
> Got it on the bracelet, but today it's on the stock leather strap.
> 
> This one has great legibility, because of the dial design itself, and the AR coating.
> And the date at 4:30 doesn't bother me at all:
> 
> View attachment 13881299


Always liked this model. Reminds me of this B&R Vintage 126 from my collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man

As a matter of principle I do not do wrist shots. But here it is, my first Hamilton. Field Khaki Mechanical.


----------



## jpipoli

The factory strap it came on (bought used) was beat up. I threw it on the a nato I had and also ordered a single pass leather strap but unfortunately will not be here for a month.


----------



## Slac89

King


----------



## CrazyCat

JonS1967 said:


> Always liked this model. Reminds me of this B&R Vintage 126 from my collection.


Yes, it is! But on a budget...

That B&R is beautiful: I really like all these RAF pilot inspired watches a lot.


----------



## CrazyCat

JonS1967 said:


> Always liked this model. Reminds me of this B&R Vintage 126 from my collection.


Yes, it is! But on a budget...

That B&R is beautiful: I really like all these RAF pilot inspired watches a lot.


----------



## WeirdGuy

Here are two of my mine. I have another one on the way.


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## LDoc

44mm Khaki Field Officer (Ref# H70615523) on Di-Modell leather strap.


----------



## LDoc

Khaki Field Pioneer (Ref.# H60419533)


----------



## JonS1967

CrazyCat said:


> Yes, it is! But on a budget...
> 
> That B&R is beautiful: I really like all these RAF pilot inspired watches a lot.


Thanks! I bought it new in 2003 and still love it. That Hamilton is no slouch either!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli

One of my baby's from my Hamilton field watch trio.


----------



## cikaZubic

Harison Ford for today


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Rice and Gravy

My "business casual" dress watch.


----------



## BRN

*Fender + Hamilton*


----------



## Slm643

BRN; very nice chronograph how's your experience been with your Intra-matic? you can PM me if you like 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## quino171

Rob 1 Million said:


> Quartz khaki, great watch but considering upgrading to mechanical or king khaki


Don't let that one go. Good to have a quartz backup

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

Slm643 said:


> BRN; very nice chronograph how's your experience been with your Intra-matic? you can PM me if you like
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thank you! Initially I found the leather strap to be a bit stiff, but it softened up nicely where it doesn't bother me any longer. The 40mm case size is just perfect. This is my first 'nice' watch so I'm still learning a lot about automatic movements and such so I can't really say much in that regard. I'm currently searching for a perforated racing leather strap with white stitching which I feel should have been originally included with this watch. If anyone is on the fence about purchasing one, I would tell you to go ahead and get it!


----------



## Split-2nd

WeirdGuy said:


> Here are two of my mine. I have another one on the way.
> 
> View attachment 13883951
> 
> View attachment 13883953


Cool color combo!


----------



## The Loco




----------



## gulfa

enjoy


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## JimSclavunos

Does anyone have real world experience with the Khaki Field H70555523? Some photographs make the dial look bright yellow, while in others its got a champagne-ish brown color. What's closer to the truth?


----------



## Jale

Split-2nd said:


> View attachment 13893481












Right there with ya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Started the day off w/ this oldy, but goody...


----------



## CrazyCat

I give up: there's no way for my phone to properly capture the sunburst blue dial on this Jazzmaster Auto Chrono (H32596141).
This is one of those cases in which you must look at the watch in person to experience how it looks in real life.


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> I give up: there's no way for my phone to properly capture the sunburst blue dial on this Jazzmaster Auto Chrono (H32596141).
> This is one of those cases in which you must look at the watch in person to experience how it looks in real life.
> 
> View attachment 13893945


Almost there mate.. :-d:-d

This thing is a beauty....Awesome shot as always...:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cipher369

My Hamilton Pioneer collection - Field, Pilot and Navy









Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

JimSclavunos said:


> Does anyone have real world experience with the Khaki Field H70555523? Some photographs make the dial look bright yellow, while in others its got a champagne-ish brown color. What's closer to the truth?
> 
> View attachment 13893579


I have one of these and the pic you posted there is pretty much bang on for the shade of cream, poss ever so slightly darker.
I don't have a pic of mine and the weather's pretty grim here today so pics in artificial light won't help matters at all.
Either way it certainly is not yellow or champagne.
It is a pretty cool Field and something a touch different form the black 

Hope this helps

Chris


----------



## RotorBoater

Ole reliable on a colareb. I put mink oil on the colareb to give it a darker smoother look










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukas.krajcovic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimSclavunos

chirs1211 said:


> I have one of these and the pic you posted there is pretty much bang on for the shade of cream, poss ever so slightly darker.
> I don't have a pic of mine and the weather's pretty grim here today so pics in artificial light won't help matters at all.
> Either way it certainly is not yellow or champagne.
> It is a pretty cool Field and something a touch different form the black
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Chris


Thanks, that's very helpful. I'll keep my eyes peeled for one then, they're not super common!


----------



## R.Squire

Love my 38 thin o matic.


----------



## R.Squire

The khaki navy pioneer. One of their greatest


----------



## R.Squire

Got my eye on this one


----------



## R.Squire

Great pic


----------



## tmnc

Found a strap that makes this Viewmatic more casual looking. Horween vintage from Etsy and I really like it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

R.Squire said:


> Love my 38 thin o matic.


If the date replaced the 3 I would've gotten this over the viewmatic. Funny how just one detail can turn people off from a watch.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## s2sera2

Maybe late 80s - early 90s? Hamilton Khaki Quartz, REI-branded.


----------



## dt75

New to me Khaki Chrono









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt_gatr

This thread makes me want a Hamilton!


----------



## R.Squire

Yeah. I can see that.


----------



## R.Squire

tmnc said:


> R.Squire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love my 38 thin o matic.
> 
> 
> 
> If the date replaced the 3 I would've gotten this over the viewmatic. Funny how just one detail can turn people off from a watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah I can see that.


----------



## R.Squire

Really want this one


----------



## R.Squire

Can’t wait to get this one


----------



## c185445

cipher369 said:


> My Hamilton Pioneer collection - Field, Pilot and Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


I don't like chronos but this one got me obsessed. If I'm not going for it is because of the idiocy that it doesn't come with the newer logo on the crown. For some reason that bothers me a lot. Wish it didn't have the caliber written on the dial either.

I fear this is going to be the only time I can like a chrono at an affordable price, size and case shape... Yet I cannot go for it.


----------



## CrazyCat

Krish47 said:


> Almost there mate.. :-d:-d
> 
> This thing is a beauty....Awesome shot as always...:-!:-!:-!


Thanks a lot!!! I'll keep trying...


----------



## RotorBoater

Just posted my Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic on Ebay for those interested. I have both the stock leather strap and stock H link bracelet along with a Hamilton butterfly clasp

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cikaZubic




----------



## minoli

Got mine a few weeks ago, I put it on a Crown ad Buckle Chevron NATO.


----------



## R.Squire

minoli said:


> Got mine a few weeks ago, I put it on a Crown ad Buckle Chevron NATO.
> 
> View attachment 13909927
> View attachment 13909929


Looks awesome!


----------



## minoli

R.Squire said:


> Looks awesome!


Thank you, I love it. Great watch at this price point, and great strap too. I'll be ordering another Chevron at some point.


----------



## BRN

minoli said:


> Got mine a few weeks ago, I put it on a Crown ad Buckle Chevron NATO.


Beautiful Navy Pioneer. Love the look of all three variations.


----------



## PrimeTime0099

minoli said:


> Got mine a few weeks ago, I put it on a Crown ad Buckle Chevron NATO.
> 
> View attachment 13909927
> View attachment 13909929


Looking great on that chevron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weathered

Working from home today, so casual is the call. Handwound Khaki Field on a WatchGecko vintage soft top grain. Really love the thin, soft leather - makes this watch all but disappear on the wrist.


----------



## JER3

A 1948 Hamilton Brock in 14K solid gold with 982M movement. This was an unexpected auction win that turned out great after service and a new band and crystal. The dial was apparently refinished long ago and now has an antique parchment look.


----------



## Semper




----------



## Swissie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfindoc

A new addition. Gotta get a different strap for it. 
I'm a sucker for vintage Hammys.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## CrazyCat

Jazzmaster GMT Auto today (H32695131), multiple time zone tracking with a not so busy dial:


----------



## CrazyCat

golfindoc said:


> A new addition. Gotta get a different strap for it.
> I'm a sucker for vintage Hammys.


Seems to have all the 70s glory. Nice!


----------



## NC_Hager626

golfindoc said:


> A new addition. Gotta get a different strap for it.
> I'm a sucker for vintage Hammys . .


Nice vintage Hamilton. If I am on the right track, what I could dig up about this Hamilton, are as follows:

Name: Auto Cal Sierra, 14k gold electroplate/ssb Gift dial 
MRSP: $140
Movement: 17 jewels with incabloc shock protection and water resistance, with a quick change calendar and a lifetime unbreakable mainspring.
Produced: 1976 and 1977.

Note: There was no mention of the dial's colour for the above series of Auto Cal Sierra. However, there was a blue dial, stainless steel version listed in the Fall of 1975 catalog with a sales price of $135

Am I referencing the correct model for your vintage Hamilton?


----------



## golfindoc

It’s an Auto Cal Sovereign Marked 820007-4 on the case. 

Tom


----------



## NC_Hager626

golfindoc said:


> It's an Auto Cal Sovereign Marked 820007-4 on the case.
> 
> Tom


Thanks. I do plan on purchasing a vintage Hamilton myself someday. However, it has to be the right one. By this I mean: the year, the movement and the overall aesthetics has to be all aligned even if it means that may have to have the watch refurbish/restored. In the meantime, I am enjoying the learning curve that I am on with the vintage Hamiltons.

Enjoy your Hamilton.


----------



## jamh77

Enviado desde mi Aquaris X5 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## martan9

Weathered said:


> Working from home today, so casual is the call. Handwound Khaki Field on a WatchGecko vintage soft top grain. Really love the thin, soft leather - makes this watch all but disappear on the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13911229


Wow! I can't wait for the straps I ordered from WatchGecko. I'm pairing it with my Hamilton Khaki Pilot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mosho

Ok, I hate yoy all so much right now... This has been the worst trhead for me since I started collecting... 5 days I've been reading this!
... Anyway, here is my contribution - a close up to really see how impossibly perfect this watch is and a photo from my wedding day 🙂


----------



## tmnc

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

My Sunday watch.


----------



## vwtech

Love this watch on the CSW nato


----------



## RotorBoater




----------



## martan9

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day Date on an Erika's MN Trident Strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445

Glad to see more people with that watch.

I'm so glad they made the Khaki Navy Scuba with brushed steel. When you look at it when it's sunny, it looks really beautiful!

Something else I noticed and that you cannot fully understand in pictures is how beautiful actually the white markers from the hours look like in person. It's so white and clean, and it's nice when you get inside from the outside, the white turns a bit bluish because of the lume. Then you go to a dark room without windows and there is the full glow. Just love a watch with such details.


----------



## moyski




----------



## Swissie

c185445 said:


> Glad to see more people with that watch.
> 
> I'm so glad they made the Khaki Navy Scuba with brushed steel. When you look at it when it's sunny, it looks really beautiful!
> 
> Something else I noticed and that you cannot fully understand in pictures is how beautiful actually the white markers from the hours look like in person. It's so white and clean, and it's nice when you get inside from the outside, the white turns a bit bluish because of the lume. Then you go to a dark room without windows and there is the full glow. Just love a watch with such details.


Yes, it is a decent watch, and put together with the right bracelet/strap it's an absolute beauty.


----------



## Swissie

dp strikes again, sorry


----------



## tmnc

c185445 said:


> Glad to see more people with that watch.
> 
> I'm so glad they made the Khaki Navy Scuba with brushed steel. When you look at it when it's sunny, it looks really beautiful!
> 
> Something else I noticed and that you cannot fully understand in pictures is how beautiful actually the white markers from the hours look like in person. It's so white and clean, and it's nice when you get inside from the outside, the white turns a bit bluish because of the lume. Then you go to a dark room without windows and there is the full glow. Just love a watch with such details.


And they go ruin it by adding a 4:30 date.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445

tmnc said:


> And they go ruin it by adding a 4:30 date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I disagree, as it has it now it's not intrusive, not replacing a numeral or symbol, keeps the watch "symmetric"... This watch actually made me like date functions.


----------



## BRN

Swissie said:


> View attachment 13925103
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loving the orange accents on your watch. I also agree that the location of the date is done well and doesn't ruin the look of the dial.


----------



## Time Seller

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## timevapor

Here's my Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic - H70515137


----------



## jtaka1

Starbucks roastary. Whisky barrel-aged cold brew w/ my Khaki auto.


----------



## Weathered

martan9 said:


> Wow! I can't wait for the straps I ordered from WatchGecko. I'm pairing it with my Hamilton Khaki Pilot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WG stuff is really solid for the money - I've only got 1 strap of theirs that is pretty underwhelming, and it was a Black Friday deal that I didn't exactly have high hopes for to begin with.


----------



## Jale

New strap for the king.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justsumguy




----------



## GMT-man

Khaki on khaki on camo on khaki...


----------



## ivan_62

Tried on a ZULUDIVER strap:


----------



## TagTime

ivan_62 said:


> Tried on a ZULUDIVER strap:
> 
> View attachment 13930695


Great combo!


----------



## GMT-man

Heading east...


----------



## LCandela




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Weathered

Loads of blue today - Hamilton RR Small Seconds on a blue Strapped for Time embossed. Love this watch/strap combo.


----------



## tmnc

@Weathered looks good. What is your opinion on the SFT band? They've got one I've had me eye on for a while but just never get around to getting it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Khaki Mechanical doing it's field thing









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slac89

King


----------



## tmnc

Takeoff









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weathered

tmnc said:


> @Weathered looks good. What is your opinion on the SFT band? They've got one I've had me eye on for a while but just never get around to getting it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I got this one on sale last year for somewhere in the $25-30 range, and I'm happy with it at that price point. I also bought a deployant from them, and that feels a little lightweight but it's OK. I'd say that this is equivalent, if not a touch nicer than the cheap croc Hadley-Roma I also have.


----------



## jpipoli

jpipoli said:


> The factory strap it came on (bought used) was beat up. I threw it on the a nato I had and also ordered a single pass leather strap but unfortunately will not be here for a month.
> View attachment 13883671
> 
> View attachment 13883673


----------



## jpipoli

Which band is that? its really nice.


----------



## jlondono77

Pioneer


----------



## martan9

Weathered said:


> WG stuff is really solid for the money - I've only got 1 strap of theirs that is pretty underwhelming, and it was a Black Friday deal that I didn't exactly have high hopes for to begin with.


Here it is in a brand spanking new olive WatchGecko Vintage Soft Top Grain leather watch strap!!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

I have 2 straps from WG and love them. One has been worn on 3 different watches and is still probably my favorite out of few strap collection. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

42mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joseph80

View attachment 20190302124025_IMG_0104-01.jpeg


----------



## Mosho

Intramatic today. Any good strap suggestions under 50 bucks?


----------



## dt75

Mosho said:


> Intramatic today. Any good strap suggestions under 50 bucks?


Archer Horween Leather with quick release. I just got a couple of the naturals. I really like them.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Mosho said:


> Intramatic today. Any good strap suggestions under 50 bucks?


Lots of nice options on Etsy. Got 2 Horween straps that I really like. WatchGecko and Strapped For Time have nice straps under $50.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

This, got me thinking about a new one, maybe one of the burgundy dialed beauties









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## danielmewes

Khaki Field 38mm with silver dial. Currently on a black Undone leather strap.


----------



## JonS1967

Mosho said:


> Intramatic today. Any good strap suggestions under 50 bucks?


Beautiful watch! I've always loved this model. Do you miss the sweeping seconds hand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Seaview


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Hammy in the sun!

Enough field Hamiltons.

How about a little color...


----------



## Fronnzy

My first Hamilton. Picked it up used yesterday. It was a bit of mess but watched some soccer/football games while scotch-briting (yes, I verbed it. I verbed verb, too.)

It came up pretty well. Used cape cod on the bezel. There are still some good dings here and there, but it looks way better. Paid $250 Canadian, or about $4.75 USD.

Really like it! Great size. And slim under the shirt. The bracelet is quite nice, too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

I'm thinking 188 USD.


----------



## Fronnzy

DNARNA said:


> I'm thinking 188 USD.


Yeah. That might be closer, if you want to get all accurate and stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445

Pic from the other day. After months of use, everything is still aligned without me having to pull out the crown. I'm letting it rest till 27th March in his cozy individual case.









PS. The bezel is aligned too, if it doesn't look as so in the pic is because my pulse and freehand perspective isn't as steady as if I used a tripod.
PS2. And yeah, it took me an insane amount of time to get the seconds hand exactly where I wanted, but I guess in this forum spending time doing stuff as this isn't considered of being a weirdo right? Right?


----------



## Mosho

.. 


JonS1967 said:


> Mosho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intramatic today. Any good strap suggestions under 50 bucks?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful watch! I've always loved this model. Do you miss the sweeping seconds hand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Short answer - no. This is a dress watch which suggests you're wearing it hidden under your shirt cuffs. It's bad manners if you stare at your watch in a formal environment/event so you wont have time to stare at the sweep. Even if it had a second hand it would've been completely overshadowed by the dial, it really that good in person. And I'm not suffering from the WUS desease of low/no ticking watch ? 
That being said if you wear it with a brown strap in semi-casual environment - at work, a second hand would not be out of place. I guess that's part of it's charm ? 
Also while the eatch is under 30 seconds/day off I don't care, mine runs as a cosc sertified piece under 5 seconds a day ?


----------



## JonS1967

Mosho said:


> ..
> 
> Short answer - no. This is a dress watch which suggests you're wearing it hidden under your shirt cuffs. It's bad manners if you stare at your watch in a formal environment/event so you wont have time to stare at the sweep. Even if it had a second hand it would've been completely overshadowed by the dial, it really that good in person. And I'm not suffering from the WUS desease of low/no ticking watch ?
> That being said if you wear it with a brown strap in semi-casual environment - at work, a second hand would not be out of place. I guess that's part of it's charm ?
> Also while the eatch is under 30 seconds/day off I don't care, mine runs as a cosc sertified piece under 5 seconds a day ?


Thanks for your reply! My Max Bill Chronoscope doesn't have a seconds hand either and I don't miss it on that watch either. Was curious to see if you felt the same way about your watch. I still want to pick one up someday. Probably need to thin the heard a bit first though. Enjoy your beautiful watch!!?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mosho

JonS1967 said:


> Mosho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Short answer - no. This is a dress watch which suggests you're wearing it hidden under your shirt cuffs. It's bad manners if you stare at your watch in a formal environment/event so you wont have time to stare at the sweep. Even if it had a second hand it would've been completely overshadowed by the dial, it really that good in person. And I'm not suffering from the WUS desease of low/no ticking watch ?
> That being said if you wear it with a brown strap in semi-casual environment - at work, a second hand would not be out of place. I guess that's part of it's charm ?
> Also while the eatch is under 30 seconds/day off I don't care, mine runs as a cosc sertified piece under 5 seconds a day ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply! My Max Bill Chronoscope doesn't have a seconds hand either and I don't miss it on that watch either. Was curious to see if you felt the same way about your watch. I still want to pick one up someday. Probably need to thin the heard a bit first though. Enjoy your beautiful watch!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What a looker! ?
My next purchase will be something stylish and a bit sporty just like that Junghans... Maybe quartz, because its pointless to me to have a sweeping small seconds on a chrono and it's much cheaper to keep going. 
You bet I enjoy my watch, it's my wedding present so it's priceless to me ?


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## CrazyCat

Silver dial Pan-Europ Chrono today (H35756755):


----------



## CrazyCat

I wonder why I got this duplicate post...


----------



## Slm643

CrazyCat,,, can I buy one of those? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

1972 Big Eye.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy




----------



## Krish47

Slm643 said:


> CrazyCat,,, can I buy one of those?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Probably yes mate, looks like crazycat has two of those , he has uploaded two pics.. lolol.. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

franco60 said:


> 1972 Big Eye.


Now that is a beautiful watch! What are the dimensions if I may ask?


----------



## quino171

My only.....but almost my daily. Over my Omega SMP.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 13951289


Man i want one of these

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Slm643 said:


> CrazyCat,,, can I buy one of those?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk




I'd like this one to duplicate itself as the post did!!!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

1972 Accumatic again.

And this morning I just noticed that it has the cool old school "H" signed crown!
Of all the Hamilton logos this is my favorite too!

Yee haw! One more reason to make this a keeper.


----------



## c185445

It looks a lot as the lattest most modern one. I don't understand why they've been using between the old one and the modern one the straight "boring" (IMO) H logo.


----------



## paolo83

WeirdGuy said:


> View attachment 13955869


B E A U T I F U L


----------



## artemis620




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

The picture is from a few days back, but it's the same watch I'm wearing today - a 42mm Day Date Auto on a Clockwork Synergy Cordura strap.


----------



## Bauhus

I have an AR crystal on the way:


----------



## parsig9

9721b


----------



## NC_Hager626

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> The picture is from a few days back, but it's the same watch I'm wearing today - a 42mm Day Date Auto on a Clockwork Synergy Cordura strap.


Is your Hamilton the black dial with the white numbers and hands - cannot really tell with my monitor? The reason I am asking is that I have the black dial with the tan numbers and hands version, and it is one of my daily wears in rotation. Also, I do like the colour and fabric of the Clockwork Synergy Cordura strap.

Note - A follow up to a previous conversation. I do have a camera now. I have been hoping for a break in the weather, along with the time during the day light, to take some pictures of my three Hamilton's in natural daylight.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

NC_Hager626 said:


> Is your Hamilton the black dial with the white numbers and hands - cannot really tell with my monitor? The reason I am asking is that I have the black dial with the tan numbers and hands version, and it is one of my daily wears in rotation. Also, I do like the colour and fabric of the Clockwork Synergy Cordura strap.


Yes, mine is black and white. The red tipped seconds hand is a giveaway for the white/black version on these particular Day Dates. I think the Stone (yellow khaki) color would perfectly match the black and tan Day Date. I picked sand because it nearly perfectly matches the color of my work pants and blends well with the rest of my wardrobe.


----------



## JonS1967

artemis620 said:


> View attachment 13959269


Nice watch! I like the box too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

artemis620 said:


> View attachment 13959269


Nice Murph!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

A standard 42mm Khaki that's been a trusty sidekick for a year and a half or so. It's my Timex, it takes a lick'n...and still remains very accurate. I've been very happy with this, my first automatic.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy

paolo83 said:


> B E A U T I F U L


Thank you. I really enjoy this watch.


----------



## dt75

Field Mechanical









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## therealcbar

Taken this weekend, same day that we sprang ahead one hour closer to Spring. Now just need to melt away more of the white stuff....

View attachment 13967695


----------



## therealcbar

duplicate


----------



## moreland4

Khaki Field Day Date








X=Wind Chrono








Navy Pioneer


----------



## em_er_zet

My blue almost vintage khaki auto which I think is one of the best dial design Hamilton ever produced.









Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

I do like the railroad minutes track, @em_er_zet. Gives it a great vintage look compared to modern ones (or '70s ones, for that matter!).


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood

The War Fighter...


----------



## Weathered

The Khaki Navy on tan today - the strap is a little bit too padded for such a light watch, but this watch looks good on just about anything I've put it on.


----------



## CrazyCat

Still admiring how the PVD on this H32546781 resists the small scratches which usually make the plain stainless steel look "cloudy":


----------



## CrazyCat

Weathered said:


> The Khaki Navy on tan today - the strap is a little bit too padded for such a light watch, but this watch looks good on just about anything I've put it on.


Beautiful watch, and beautiful strap!


----------



## Droyal

Giving this some much needed wrist time.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Wow, great photo, @CrazyCat. Nicely done with the lighting! That turned out really well.  Dial and indices look awesome.


----------



## artemis620

wrist shot.


----------



## slickvolt

Ok here it is in a pearl special edition collectors dial 42mm









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paolo83

CrazyCat said:


> Still admiring how the PVD on this H32546781 resists the small scratches which usually make the plain stainless steel look "cloudy":
> 
> View attachment 13970727


Super nice and elegant. Love it.


----------



## slickvolt

Not only is this my favorite Hammy...but out of all my high end watches...including Rolexes and Paneria ...this one is most frequently on my rotation or interupting the rotation. I have only been able to find two others in the entire world....a 1980s hamilton sub...if you have this one...show it...I want to see this rare beauty!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weathered

CrazyCat said:


> Beautiful watch, and beautiful strap!


Thanks! This was my intro to Hamiltons after waiting almost 2 years to buy it. Very happy, it still gets a ton of wear after buying 6 others.


----------



## Weathered

CrazyCat said:


> Beautiful watch, and beautiful strap!


Thanks! This was my intro to Hamiltons after waiting almost 2 years to buy it. Very happy, it still gets a ton of wear after buying 6 others.


----------



## pyzik

Khaki Field Auto by Damage Photos, on Flickr


----------



## CrazyCat

Sir-Guy said:


> Wow, great photo, @CrazyCat. Nicely done with the lighting! That turned out really well.  Dial and indices look awesome.


Thanks a lot!!! All credit goes to my old iPhone 5s though, as all I do is just take 10-20 shots, and then choose the one I like the most!


----------



## soubido

Eureka!


----------



## pyzik

soubido said:


> Eureka!
> View attachment 13974655


Man that thing looks so good.... But also huge. What's the size?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## slickvolt

pyzik said:


> Man that thing looks so good.... But also huge. What's the size?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ya thats either a HUGE watch or a tiny wrist. Hard to tell from photo.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

pyzik said:


> Khaki Field Auto by Damage Photos, on Flickr


Great picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mosho

So much class........ Surrounded by 60mm garmins and horrible smartwatches, this little guy is in a league of its own.


----------



## arogle1stus

kiwidj:
If I still had my 2 Hamilton RR pocketwatches I'd post them. But like Jack n the Beanstalk I sold em in Dec 2016
There's 2 I wish I'd not sold But hindsight is better'n foresight tha man said.
Both were size 16s, both 10k gold with matching Simmons watch chains. Made a tidy profit on both. Who sez a
watch is a bad investment when you sell em for dozens of times the original cost? But needed th money for another
Grail. I had to buy both because US RRs wouldn't allow me to run trains without em.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## tmnc

pyzik said:


> Man that thing looks so good.... But also huge. What's the size?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


42mm

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soubido

Lol the watch is 42mm and yes I have small wrists


----------



## Wolfsatz

On the trading block

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## wolfwatch

I love mine.


----------



## slickvolt

wolfwatch said:


> I love mine.


Thats a nice one. Sweet.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Droyal said:


> Giving this some much needed wrist time.


What's the model number?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyzik

JonS1967 said:


> Great picture!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! The non-AR coated crystal paired with it's dome shape makes it quite hard to get a good photograph with all the glares.


FDS_2973-Edit by Damage Photos, on Flickr


----------



## JonS1967

pyzik said:


> Thank you! The non-AR coated crystal paired with it's dome shape makes it quite hard to get a good photograph with all the glares.
> 
> 
> FDS_2973-Edit by Damage Photos, on Flickr


I can relate. I've got several watches that I find are impossible to photograph. Makes your pic even that much more impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Getting the FAPD 5101, Type 1 Navigation (1970), ready for warmer weather by putting it on a modern reproduction of the British MoD A.F.0210 tropical strap (a precursor to the G10/NATO introduced in 1945).


----------



## pyzik

stolen-gmt-master said:


> Getting the Hamilton FAPD 5101, Type 1 Navigation (1970), ready for warmer weather by putting it on a modern reproduction of the British MoD A.F.0210 tropical strap (a precursor to the G10/NATO introduced in 1945).
> 
> View attachment 13981825


Very cool

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood

The Warfighter on a Valor Nato


----------



## briangray

.


----------



## mitchjrj

Proper attire for watching F1...


----------



## Wutch

stolen-gmt-master said:


> Getting the FAPD 5101, Type 1 Navigation (1970), ready for warmer weather by putting it on a modern reproduction of the British MoD A.F.0210 tropical strap (a precursor to the G10/NATO introduced in 1945).
> 
> View attachment 13981825


That looks like a tight weave - does the pin really just poke between?


----------



## MitchCumsteen

pyzik said:


> Khaki Field Auto by Damage Photos, on Flickr


What's that strap?


----------



## pyzik

MitchCumsteen said:


> What's that strap?


That would be a Hadley Roma gray cordura. I like it quite a bit. I'll buy more from them for sure.

So roughly a month after getting this watch I slipped on ice. I had my camera in my left hand as I was falling and I tried to roll the camera into my chest and fall on my left arm/shoulder rather than use my left hand to stop my fall.

In doing so I rolled my wrist into the fall too. My poor watch took a good brunt of it. The leather strap took a large majority of it, thankfully. But, I did get a few scars on the lugs and bezel. I was quite disappointed having had it only so long.

The crystal is still flawless though. I was happy to see that.


Ham by Damage Photos, on Flickr


----------



## pyzik

MitchCumsteen said:


> What's that strap?


That would be a Hadley Roma gray cordura. I like it quite a bit. I'll buy more from them for sure.

So roughly a month after getting this watch I slipped on ice. I had my camera in my left hand as I was falling and I tried to roll the camera into my chest and fall on my left arm/shoulder rather than use my left hand to stop my fall.

In doing so I rolled my wrist into the fall too. My poor watch took a good brunt of it. The leather strap took a large majority of it, thankfully and it shows. It is not pretty. But, I did get a few scars on the lugs and bezel. I was quite disappointed having had it only so long.

The crystal is still flawless though. I was happy to see that.


Ham by Damage Photos, on Flickr


----------



## tmnc

I hate that happened to ya. I will say it makes the watch look tough and i hear women like scars.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Wutch said:


> That looks like a tight weave - does the pin really just poke between?


Yes, the pin is sharp enough to poke between the threads.


----------



## Watch Carefully

*Family heirloom*

Gosh, I've owned A LOT of hammies....

This is one that's been with me and my family a long time.
My grandmother's gift to my grandfather when they were married in the late 1920s:










Cushion model, no engraving, 14k white gold with Cal. 987, ca. 1927:


----------



## jatherly

Anyone else get the "Murph" pre-order mail today? Thoughts?


----------



## CrazyCat

*Re: Family heirloom*



Watch Carefully said:


> Gosh, I've owned A LOT of hammies....
> This is one that's been with me and my family a long time.
> My grandmother's gift to my grandfather when they were married in the late 1920s
> Cushion model, no engraving, 14k white gold with Cal. 987, ca. 1927


Beautiful piece, and stunning condition!


----------



## CrazyCat

Starting the week with this blue Pan-Europ 3-hander (H35405741):


----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Carefully

TgeekB said:


>


Which movement is in that? 917, 921, 923 or 945?


----------



## TgeekB

Watch Carefully said:


> Which movement is in that? 917, 921, 923 or 945?


921
Don't know too much about it. Actually have a couple of them. They were my grandfather's.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c185445

*Re: Family heirloom*



Watch Carefully said:


> Gosh, I've owned A LOT of hammies....
> 
> This is one that's been with me and my family a long time.
> My grandmother's gift to my grandfather when they were married in the late 1920s:
> 
> http://www.fototime.com/94CC974CDF0131C/large.jpg
> 
> Cushion model, no engraving, 14k white gold with Cal. 987, ca. 1927:
> 
> http://www.fototime.com/E54BD895751D23C/standard.jpg


What a beautiful relic you have.

I insist, we need some modern squared mechanical Hamilton. PLEASE!


----------



## Slm643

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



jatherly said:


> Anyone else get the "Murph" pre-order mail today? Thoughts?


I got the email today also they have it for order at the dealer I got my Khaki Field Auto Titanium, in AZ... I'm going to pass for now.. 
I'm looking for a manual wind pilot or deck watch this fall.. 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Carefully

*Re: Family heirloom*



CrazyCat said:


> Beautiful piece, and stunning condition!





c185445 said:


> What a beautiful relic you have.
> 
> I insist, we need some modern squared mechanical Hamilton. PLEASE!


Thanks!

I did really like the automatic Trent model from a few years ago and have tried to find one to buy--without luck.

There's another model from the late 1920s called the Tonneau--I've long admired it and thought Hamilton should make a modern, automatic version with the same design. No gimmicks, just a larger version of the same lovely watch...with the cool ladder bracelet.

The one on the far right:









Photo by amdubin


----------



## Slm643

Guys, I did a search for the Khaki Air Racer, I didn't get any photos, I was wondering if it has a sandwich dial and what the lug to lug length is, thanks in advance, pictures please! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

*Re: Family heirloom*



Watch Carefully said:


> Gosh, I've owned A LOT of hammies....
> 
> This is one that's been with me and my family a long time.
> My grandmother's gift to my grandfather when they were married in the late 1920s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cushion model, no engraving, 14k white gold with Cal. 987, ca. 1927:


So cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

CrazyCat said:


> Starting the week with this blue Pan-Europ 3-hander (H35405741):
> 
> View attachment 13987829


Ahhhhh Now you're making me regret NOT takin it with me on a sunny vacation. Wonder if the 5M water resistance will take swimming without leaking.

Anyone tried swimming with a PanEurop 3 hander???


----------



## heboil

On a braided NATO.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

My favorite combo









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Carefully

*Hamilton 921 and 923...*



TgeekB said:


> 921
> Don't know too much about it. Actually have a couple of them. They were my grandfather's.


*Fabulous movements*, the 921 and 923. Here is some info on the top grade of those movements used in RGM watches:

The making of a custom RGM Ref. 222-E Watch

RGM Ref. 222-RR - A WatchCarefully Review - RGM Watch Co. Blog

The 917 and 945 (more elaborate with 23 jewels) were also _very _good movements.


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Watch Carefully

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Here's one I sold last year and suspect I'll come to regret parting with:



















I never opened it up, but here's the same fantastic movement from another:


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4

Navy Pioneer on a B&R Oak Classic Vintage


----------



## stockae92

38mm Mechanical


----------



## moreland4

My "Field Diver"

















***Just for fun. Only placed a spare bezel insert on my H70505833. HOWEVER...I like it.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

About to wear one on each wrist while watching basketball. It's showtime baby!


----------



## Watch Carefully

AUTOmaniak said:


> About to wear one on each wrist...


75-100 years ago, who could have guessed that Hamilton and Ball watches would look like your pair?!
;o]


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

On a braided NATO.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## William1Wilson

...This is my wonderful Hamilton Intra Matic 68 / 40mm dial panda , imho the best example of faithful Heritage , with this stunningly beautiful Beads of Rice bracelet, 
I've always imagined it in this configuration and some time ago I tried... without a doubt the best choice and the best combination I have ever devised for a Timepiece!.. ???? Enjoy!
#Hamilton












































...And this is today! Good sunday to everyone! ?


----------



## jatco

moreland4 said:


> Navy Pioneer on a B&R Oak Classic Vintage
> 
> View attachment 13993515
> 
> 
> View attachment 13993517


Thats an interesting piece. Nice band too..!!|>


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

William1Wilson said:


> ...This is my wonderful Hamilton Intra Matic 68 / 40mm dial panda , imho the best example of faithful Heritage , with this stunningly beautiful Beads of Rice bracelet,
> I've always imagined it in this configuration and some time ago I tried... without a doubt the best choice and the best combination I have ever devised for a Timepiece!..  Enjoy!
> #Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 14003949
> 
> View attachment 14003955
> 
> View attachment 14003961
> 
> View attachment 14003969
> 
> View attachment 14003975
> 
> View attachment 14003983
> 
> 
> ...And this is today! Good sunday to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 14003999


I love this piece, Hamilton did a great thing decreasing size to 40mm!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyzik

FDS_5831-Edit by Damage Photos, on Flickr


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

pyzik said:


> FDS_5831-Edit by Damage Photos, on Flickr


Where's the canvas from? That looks perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyzik

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Where's the canvas from? That looks perfect!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a Hadley Roma gray Cordura.
I actually just picked up a leather pilot style strap with rivets from them for it too.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

pyzik said:


> Thanks! It's a Hadley Roma gray Cordura.
> I actually just picked up a leather pilot style strap with rivets from them for it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info! I have the 42mm, wish I had a 38. It's been a faithful piece for a year and a half, it's taken it's fair share of knocks and is one of my favourite watches, classic looks & thin...it's a beaut!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyzik

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Thanks for the info! I have the 42mm, wish I had a 38. It's been a faithful piece for a year and a half, it's taken it's fair share of knocks and is one of my favourite watches, classic looks & thin...it's a beaut!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is the 42 and I too with I'd have gone 38. This leather strap is thicker and doesn't taper. It helps the watch *feel and look a little smaller.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

William1Wilson said:


> ...This is my wonderful Hamilton Intra Matic 68 / 40mm dial panda , imho the best example of faithful Heritage , with this stunningly beautiful Beads of Rice bracelet,
> I've always imagined it in this configuration and some time ago I tried... without a doubt the best choice and the best combination I have ever devised for a Timepiece!..  Enjoy!
> #Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 14003949
> 
> View attachment 14003955
> 
> View attachment 14003961
> 
> View attachment 14003969
> 
> View attachment 14003975
> 
> View attachment 14003983
> 
> 
> ...And this is today! Good sunday to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 14003999


Awesome Hamilton to be sure. I was happy to see them issue this watch in 40mm. Looks great on beads of rice too. Enjoy your beautiful new watch!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martan9

I've forgotten how beautiful this bracelet is on my pilot day date 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable

My current everyday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E90 Skye

Currently in the rotation on a Nato









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Explorer23

Guys, meet my biggest watch mistake. Hammy Air race, I went with the 42mm instead of the 38 because I thought "pilot's watches can be bigger" and I'm used to 40mm+ watches. Didn't realize that the white simple dial would make it look so much bigger than the 42mm suggests. It's a shame, I like most of the other things about it but nowadays it barely gets any wrist time and I'll probably sell it soon. May get the Field Mechanical though so could still be part of the Hammy family.


----------



## BRN

Explorer23 said:


> Guys, meet my biggest watch mistake. Hammy Air race, I went with the 42mm instead of the 38 because I thought "pilot's watches can be bigger" and I'm used to 40mm+ watches. Didn't realize that the white simple dial would make it look so much bigger than the 42mm suggests. It's a shame, I like most of the other things about it but nowadays it barely gets any wrist time and I'll probably sell it soon. May get the Field Mechanical though so could still be part of the Hammy family.


I love the dial but I agree that it looks a tad too big on your wrist. Rather unfortunate situation but it's better to let it go if its not getting any wrist time. Hope you can recoup a good amount of your cost so you can purchase something that you will enjoy.


----------



## liquidtension




----------



## briangray

.


----------



## Watch Carefully

It's always inspiring to see the watches in this thread.
Today I am wearing this oddity:










While on the other wrist is a watch from another brand with roots in Lancaster County, PA:


----------



## Mikefable

E90 Skye said:


> Currently in the rotation on a Nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


What model is this?! I love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Mikefable said:


> What model is this?! I love it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jazzmaster GMT Auto

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruiser

Ponce, Puerto Rico


----------



## dan55

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

on hols with my PE


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller

*Re: Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## Alfa2600

My faithful old beater, ready for another day of knocks and bumps.


----------



## HamSamich9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Alfa2600 said:


> My faithful old beater, ready for another day of knocks and bumps.


That's a cool beater...here's mine







It's been a trusty watch for the past two years that I'm not concerned about the occasional bump. It's the only watch I wear on a bracelet as well, it's super comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> That's a cool beater...here's mine
> View attachment 14028815
> 
> It's been a trusty watch for the past two years that I'm not concerned about the occasional bump. It's the only watch I wear on a bracelet as well, it's super comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Similarly to yours, here's mine 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Started the day with this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Jale said:


> Similarly to yours, here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ford? Oh, nice watch too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Ford? Oh, nice watch too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, my work truck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

JonS1967 said:


> Started the day with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

Panda vs Bluebonnet


----------



## cojobi

JonS1967 said:


>


This is just an awesome watch: retro cool without trying too hard. However, it's 44mm, right? Just a little big for me to pull off well but, damn!


----------



## Krish47

cojobi said:


> This is just an awesome watch: retro cool without trying too hard. However, it's 44mm, right? Just a little big for me to pull off well but, damn!


I used to have this watch long back. I reckon the watch case is 45 mm.

IMHO it wears less due to the cushion shape and small and curved lugs and may look like a 43 - ish...

I can say this this silver dial PE Chrono is really a beauty....


----------



## JonS1967

cojobi said:


> This is just an awesome watch: retro cool without trying too hard. However, it's 44mm, right? Just a little big for me to pull off well but, damn!


Thank you! I really like this watch. I was initially put off by its size too, but it wears smaller than its size suggests.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

I had a number of Hammys over the years. These are the final 3 remaining. All are for sale...once I get to 100 posts.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

cojobi said:


> This is just an awesome watch: retro cool without trying too hard. However, it's 44mm, right? Just a little big for me to pull off well but, damn!


I have the regular PanEurop, it's 42mm but it does wear much smaller. In fact it feels the same as my 40mm Evant diver.
(I like it, but it really is too big. I prefer watches more tame in their size. I hope they someday make them in 40mm...)

Imagine the same for the big chrono...


----------



## dt75

Almost in its natural habitat.


----------



## RotorBoater




----------



## tmnc

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I have the regular PanEurop, it's 42mm but it does wear much smaller. In fact it feels the same as my 40mm Evant diver.
> (I like it, but it really is too big. I prefer watches more tame in their size. I hope they someday make them in 40mm...)
> 
> Imagine the same for the big chrono...


Funny you say that because I feel the opposite. Even though I have 2 42mm watches, the PE feels the biggest

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATTAKK

RotorBoater said:


>


That's a 38mm, huh? Looks great! Trying to decide if I can pull off that size on my 7.25.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Pioneer no-date handwinder 2801



Titanium lowbeat





Khaki Air Race GMT with CDT bezel


----------



## cikaZubic

Pioneer team earth for today









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Wearing my ~45 year old Hamilton Chronograph G today, plus playing around with the UV flashlight.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## dan55

tmnc said:


> Funny you say that because I feel the opposite. Even though I have 2 42mm watches, the PE feels the biggest
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


mine defo wears nice and small imo .... i put it down to the case shape and the short lugs


----------



## dan55

tmnc said:


> Funny you say that because I feel the opposite. Even though I have 2 42mm watches, the PE feels the biggest
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


mine defo wears nice and small imo .... i put it down to the case shape and the short lugs


----------



## Superbri22

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 13941491
> 
> 
> 42mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The color looks so much better in person then in picture on the website. Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



ATTAKK said:


> That's a 38mm, huh? Looks great! Trying to decide if I can pull off that size on my 7.25.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it'll fit you well! I have a 7 and 1/8" wrist. I used to have the 42mm but I felt it overpowered the whole top of my wrist so I went for this one and have really enjoyed it.

Here's another shot on leather


----------



## Stopsign32v

Robotaz said:


> @robotazky


What model is this?


----------



## Robotaz

Stopsign32v said:


> What model is this?


I don't know the number, but it's a Khaki Navy GMT. 200m WR. It's as much dive watch as anything. I consider it to be the ultimate field watch.

@robotazky


----------



## NC_Hager626

Stopsign32v said:


> What model is this?





Robotaz said:


> I don't know the number, but it's a Khaki Navy GMT. 200m WR. It's as much dive watch as anything. I consider it to be the ultimate field watch.


Search for "Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT Diver Men's 42 mm Automatic Watch H77555335"

Note: The H77555335 is the model number, and it was manufactured around 2010+


----------



## Robotaz

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



NC_Hager626 said:


> Search for "Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT Diver Men's 42 mm Automatic Watch H77555335"
> 
> Note: The H77555335 is the model number, and it was manufactured around 2010+


Mine didn't come on the rubber strap, but close enough.

H77555735 was what I bought. Had a leather strap.

@robotazky


----------



## brash47

Little silver number action....









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## CrazyCat

I guess one more shot of the Khaki Field won't hurt:








And, as all wristshots make the watch look larger, I'll include an additional one from a distance:


----------



## Weathered

I wasn't sure what to think about this WatchGecko grey on the Navy Pioneer, but it's really starting to charm me a little bit.


----------



## WOXOF

Climbing a 150ft distiliation tower. I had the green dial version in the past, but I didn't like it as much as the black. Solid and very slim watch.









Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

WOXOF said:


> Climbing a 150ft distiliation tower. I had the green dial version in the past, but I didn't like it as much as the black. Solid and very slim watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


Don't EVER go to the Grand Canyon!!
It's been in the "news" lately..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## WOXOF

Slm643 said:


> Don't EVER go to the Grand Canyon!!
> It's been in the "news" lately..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


If you're referencing what I think, I had to do this for work with a harness/fall arrest system. Very safe lol

Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## RobodocX

Hamilton mechanical. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22

Got my first Hamilton and loving it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdev

Here's an L. L. Bean automatic out of their 1991 spring catalog. This model is based on their 6B military. 36mm case.


----------



## KO_81

Valiant H39515153


----------



## KO_81

Double post, please delete.


----------



## MustangMike

Love that Valiant! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood




----------



## Rob 1 Million

MStillwood said:


>


Snap....ish


----------



## rschmidt97

Hello All.
Just received my first Hamilton Khaki Mechanical watch today ( Thank You Solomon Smith). 
It's just the size I was looking for in a field watch and super thin. I plan on taking it to Italy this May, along with my Glycine Airman. I think this two watch combo will be perfect travelling companions.

~Ciao


----------



## mwchandler21

Mosho said:


> Intramatic today. Any good strap suggestions under 50 bucks?


CheapestNatoStraps.com has lot of inexpensive leather straps. I have one of theirs on my Khaki King that is really nice. I think under $20 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Slm643

Also a nice silver & black or blue & silver BluShark would be nice. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxma01

My jazzmaster with blued hands


----------



## MiddleBrother

Khaki Field Mechanical on a few different nato straps. Have had this watch for just over a year and its been running +4 every 24 hours the entire time. Very happy camper here!


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## JonS1967

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 14064317


Cool photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitc5502

My Broadway GMT doing travel duty. Admittedly, this is probably the watch that I'd get rid of first if I was going to downsize my collection, but it's probably the most "dressy" GMT watch I have (which isn't saying much), so I'll probably keep it for a while. Freakin' gigantic though...I have upwards of a 7.5 inch wrist and it still looks borderline too chonky.


----------



## CrazyCat

One of the most underrated Hamiltons, for sure: H76665125, on a dark chocolate Morellato strap


----------



## Slm643

First shot with new phone..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Hamilton, why can't I quit you??


----------



## aegon




----------



## aegon




----------



## Slm643

Tuesday Titanium..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

My Hamilton


----------



## Burnt




----------



## brash47

The desktop Field environment!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

I believe this is a keeper. Gonna commit and remove the caseback sticker!


----------



## WOXOF

rschmidt97 said:


> Hello All.
> Just received my first Hamilton Khaki Mechanical watch today ( Thank You Solomon Smith).
> It's just the size I was looking for in a field watch and super thin. I plan on taking it to Italy this May, along with my Glycine Airman. I think this two watch combo will be perfect travelling companions.
> 
> ~Ciao
> 
> View attachment 14058203
> 
> View attachment 14058205


Thanks for the side-by-side comparison! I've been trying to hone my collection to smaller pieces and find it difficult to see two watches that I'm interested in placed next to each other. This is a great point of reference since I'm rarely able to see a watch in person before I but it.


----------



## dan55

Vioviv said:


> Hamilton, why can't I quit you??


 very true ... im selling all my other watches as only wear my PE


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

A new to me 38mm, to go along with my 42mm that should have been a 38mm all along...

Now, the father/daughter watch pair I was wanting can be filled with these two...for the time being 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Khaki Field Auto 44mm


----------



## Toddinut

My 38mm vintage Hamilton Khaki


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Looks like I picked a good to wear Hawaiian!

Not only do I reject the snow, I get to play "Find the Hamilton!"

















Turns out, after careful examination of some Hammy catalogs online, these orange Accumatics were only made for 1 year- 1974.


----------



## TgeekB

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Looks like I picked a good to wear Hawaiian!
> 
> Not only do I reject the snow, I get to play "Find the Hamilton!"
> 
> View attachment 14077501
> 
> 
> View attachment 14077503
> 
> 
> Turns out, after careful examination of some Hammy catalogs online, these orange Accumatics were only made for 1 year- 1974.


That's a beauty!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

TgeekB said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! It was a steal too. 
All original, then I got it professionally serviced- it'll now last another 40 years! 
(And yes if I brag a bit I am into it for only $350-ish)
I think it's a keeper.


----------



## mstnpete

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Hamilton Khaki Xwind









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 14071875
> 
> 
> I believe this is a keeper. Gonna commit and remove the caseback sticker!


Totally awesome (as previously stated) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

That’s a keeper alright!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

New strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mitc5502

Rockin' my Khaki Pilot Day Date 42mm today. Glad I bought it with the leather strap instead of the bracelet...the strap just seems to fit the character of the watch better IMHO.


----------



## Slm643

I agree! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Happy Easter!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

mitc5502 said:


> Rockin' my Khaki Pilot Day Date 42mm today. Glad I bought it with the leather strap instead of the bracelet...the strap just seems to fit the character of the watch better IMHO.


Beautiful!

I like it on the bracelet, too (and on other strap variants as well!!!):


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445




----------



## BigFatFred

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy tantalizing Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Nice watch it's so timeless especially on that strap


----------



## Toddinut

Vintage Hamilton Khaki on a Crown & Buckle Chevron strap


----------



## CrazyCat

Pilot Pioneer Auto Chrono (H76416135):


----------



## asadtiger

Love it


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

It's a Bertucci? in the Hamilton forum! Blasphemy! ARRGGHHH!!

Oh wait. It's on a sweet lookin Hamilton Pan Europ NATO today.

Lookin good!


----------



## Pneuma

Happy Friday!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Can anyone confirm that the stock leather strap on the 38mm Khaki Automatic tapers to 18mm at the buckle, or is it 20mm all the way? Thanks.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Rice and Gravy said:


> Can anyone confirm that the stock leather strap on the 38mm Khaki Automatic tapers to 18mm at the buckle, or is it 20mm all the way? Thanks.


If memory serves correct, it tapers to 18mm. It's new to me & I swapped the strap shortly after getting it but there is a taper for sure. I'm positive it's 18mm at the buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Ok thanks. I suspected it did, but its hard to tell from the stock pictures. Much appreciate the response.


----------



## CrazyCat

QNE on a green cordura:


----------



## tmnc

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> It's a Bertucci? in the Hamilton forum! Blasphemy! ARRGGHHH!!
> 
> Oh wait. It's on a sweet lookin Hamilton Pan Europ NATO today.
> 
> Lookin good!
> 
> View attachment 14096601
> 
> 
> View attachment 14096603
> 
> 
> View attachment 14096605


"Just cause you pour syrup on something, don't make it pancakes."

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddinut

Vintage Khaki Automatic on a Crown & Buckle supreme nato.


----------



## LDoc

HAMILTON Khaki Field Officer 44mm Automatic Ref# H70615523


----------



## BigFatFred

MiddleBrother said:


> View attachment 14064195
> View attachment 14064197
> 
> 
> Khaki Field Mechanical on a few different nato straps. Have had this watch for just over a year and its been running +4 every 24 hours the entire time. Very happy camper here!


Lovely piece.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

tmnc said:


> "Just cause you pour syrup on something, don't make it pancakes."
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


True. True.
But it sure makes it sweet!


----------



## kyledemo

The newly acquired Khaki field in cream dial. My go-to weekend warrior now!


----------



## ElliotH11

LDoc said:


> HAMILTON Khaki Field Officer 44mm Automatic Ref# H70615523


Love that dial. It just looks like one big slab of natural patina in that light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## bigjaymofo




----------



## mondi1911

I like Hamilton khakis.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## tmnc

This strap makes it look smaller which I like!

Hamilton's 25% off at Macy's with code FRIEND









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 00st




----------



## brash47

Macys edition, 42mm. Comes with black grey NATO, black leather, and I just picked up the bracelet for this model. The dial is black with silver/grey numbers.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdev

H69419933. Not too keen on the strap but that's an easy fix. 38mm.


----------



## brash47

Happy day!!!

Yes I'm gloating!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruiser

New no-date Khaki Mechanical with my H69419363's canvas strap.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Wrong time, new strap from BluShark. The red matches the second hand perfectly.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood

Hanging around!


----------



## cikaZubic

Had to try it









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

cikaZubic said:


> Had to try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


And, what were your impressions?


----------



## cikaZubic

TagTime said:


> And, what were your impressions?


I do like intramatic a lot. The size is 42 but it wears smaller. My khaki team earth is also 42 in comparation to intramatic looks larger in diameter. I would buy this watch If it was around 1k. I would buy it also If I am a "one watch gay".

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

cikaZubic said:


> I do like intramatic a lot. The size is 42 but it wears smaller. My khaki team earth is also 42 in comparation to intramatic looks larger in diameter. I would buy this watch If it was around 1k. I would buy it also If I am a "one watch gay".
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Good to hear, but I thought this one was 40mm as the 68 is 42mm. Was the dial white or a little off white? I am also watching for the prices come down closer to 1K. I already have the 68, so the IM would make a nice addition.


----------



## stbob

_H70455533_


----------



## caktaylor

This arrived Saturday afternoon.










Still wearing its tags and crystal protector. I am checking its accuracy. But also, I have spent the past few days agonizing over whether I keep it or send it back in favor of one of those no date, hand wind models on the green NATO. I went to the local Macy's and tried one on. I even ordered one this afternoon. But then, I decided that this was the better one for me and I cancelled the order for the mechanical version. A Crown & Buckle chevron strap for it should arrive tomorrow.

Here it is next to its older siblings...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cikaZubic

TagTime said:


> Good to hear, but I thought this one was 40mm as the 68 is 42mm. Was the dial white or a little off white? I am also watching for the prices come down closer to 1K. I already have the 68, so the IM would make a nice addition.


My bad, it is 40 mm in diameter

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

caktaylor said:


> This arrived Saturday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still wearing its tags and crystal protector. I am checking its accuracy. But also, I have spent the past few days agonizing over whether I keep it or send it back in favor of one of those no date, hand wind models on the green NATO. I went to the local Macy's and tried one on. I even ordered one this afternoon. But then, I decided that this was the better one for me and I cancelled the order for the mechanical version. A Crown & Buckle chevron strap for it should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Here it is next to its older siblings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just picked up a preowned one, it's one of my favourite pieces. Very versatile, slim, accurate, lightweight, great styling, great for swapping straps and tough. I have the 38 & 42...both aren't babied, worry free watch wearing.

Keeeeeeep it, you'll love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## LDoc

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Chronograph Automatic | Ref: H76416155


----------



## morningside

My small collection.
View attachment Hamilton Watches.jpg


----------



## CrazyCat

Another beast today: Jazzmaster Maestro Auto Chrono (45mm) - H32766513. New strap, new pic!:


----------



## rybo

Continuing the Jazzmaster theme










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy




----------



## Tycho Brahe

Jazzmaster Seaview


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Rosarito

It's been about a week with this one and I'm really starting to connect with it. New strap arriving tomorrow and a bracelet on the way.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Rosarito said:


> It's been about a week with this one and I'm really starting to connect with it. New strap arriving tomorrow and a bracelet on the way.
> 
> View attachment 14136167


What is that one? I don't think I have seen it in here before??


----------



## Rosarito

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> What is that one? I don't think I have seen it in here before??


The ref. is 7040A. I believe it was offered late 80s or early 90s but I am awaiting a reply from Hamilton to get more info.

Pretty cool khaki field/military style with a slightly dressy 1940s-esque touch.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Here's another, single year vintage. 
Aged very well, like fine wine, or a well kept muscle car...

Or me.. (*sarcastic modesty alert**)


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Rosarito said:


> The ref. is 7040A. I believe it was offered late 80s or early 90s but I am awaiting a reply from Hamilton to get more info.
> 
> Pretty cool khaki field/military style with a slightly dressy 1940s-esque touch.


Very, very cool.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Rosarito said:


> The ref. is 7040A. I believe it was offered late 80s or early 90s but I am awaiting a reply from Hamilton to get more info.
> 
> Pretty cool khaki field/military style with a slightly dressy 1940s-esque touch.


I agree. Imminently legible, clean neat dial, date is well balanced, hands long and clearly readable. THIS is one Hamilton should remake!

Lume on the numbers?
and
What are the dimensions. It looks like 38mm....


----------



## Rosarito

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Lume on the numbers?
> and
> What are the dimensions. It looks like 38mm....


Yep... lume on the numbers and the hands. Case diameter is just under 34mm, which works perfectly on my smaller wrists but probably not ideal for a lot of Hamilton fans. About 10mm thick and 40mm lug-to-lug. 18mm lug width.


----------



## Sandy1991

Love this one's, very underrated.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Str8Shave01




----------



## Slm643

That Hamilton is Saweet

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## jatco

Just like my grandfather's , without the Route 66 logo..|>


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

38mm Khaki auto & an El Dorado, both surprised me with their quality! My 42mm Khaki auto was my first mechanical timepiece and then I lusted over the 38mm, finally had a chance to pick one up from a fellow WWE (not wrestling lol) member in my hometown. The addition of the Bosphorus canvas strap is a nice touch IMO.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Looks great on that strap, @Cerveloguy1976. I like it!


----------



## Str8Shave01

jatco said:


> Just like my grandfather's , without the Route 66 logo..|>


Thanks. I wish I had a history with mine but never the less it was a killer find in my local antique shop for $35


----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

I'll see yours and raise you one 







Different nato today, after a great canvas strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## tmnc

From yesterday. Still on the fence if I'm gonna sell it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood

Thoughts on the Bund?


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

MStillwood said:


> Thoughts on the Bund?


I like bund straps but only when the watch case is shorter rather than longer. In your photo it appears that the length of hammy's case is preventing the strap from wrapping itself around your wrist. I'll see if I can find a photo of one of my watches on a bund to illustrate my point.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Here you go.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slm643

I was going to say something a bit smaller and maybe even black (I assume the dial is black) the one you have imho, just needs to conform more to the watch head, I think maybe if you could find a suede version that would be good, are there cloth ones available? that could be a good fit too! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood

Izzy_Does_It said:


> I like bund straps but only when the watch case is shorter rather than longer. In your photo it appears that the length of hammy's case is preventing the strap from wrapping itself around your wrist. I'll see if I can find a photo of one of my watches on a bund to illustrate my point.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yes. I understand exactly what you mean.


----------



## MStillwood

Slm643 said:


> I was going to say something a bit smaller and maybe even black (I assume the dial is black) the one you have imho, just needs to conform more to the watch head, I think maybe if you could find a suede version that would be good, are there cloth ones available? that could be a good fit too!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I hear you. I like brown. Can't stand black, even though the face is black. I kind of dig it. Maybe it will grow on me more. Time will tell, ha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Very Americana



Str8Shave01 said:


> View attachment 14143751


----------



## Time Seller

*Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Ventura LE


----------



## Relo60

Khaki King. Have a great day:-!







View attachment 14152359


----------



## CrazyCat

Jazzmaster Day Date Auto (H42565131):


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

My wife said "How come you don't wear the watch I gave you?"
(I wore it last week-- but she missed it)
So I wore this TO work today.. Will be taking it off at work for a bit.
(Gonna wear Dad's 8th grade Bulova while celebrate our 8th graders graduating today)


----------



## Slm643

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> My wife said "How come you don't wear the watch I gave you?"
> (I wore it last week-- but she missed it)
> So I wore this TO work today.. Will be taking it off at work for a bit.
> (Gonna wear Dad's 8th grade Bulova while celebrate our 8th graders graduating today)
> 
> View attachment 14153025


If that's the watch she got you.... You ain't got nothin to complain about!!! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 14135255


Such a great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor

This arrived yesterday afternoon. It's gained about 9-10 seconds over the course of a day and a half. That is good enough for me, so I guess the plastic will come off and the bracelet will get resized this weekend.










Here it is with some of its family and my other new additions.










The Pan Europ and Ana-digi flight timer were feeling bashful tonight. Either that, or they were at the other end of the house and I didn't feel like getting them for this photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor

This arrived yesterday afternoon. It's gained about 9-10 seconds over the course of a day and a half. That is good enough for me, so I guess the plastic will come off and the bracelet will get resized this weekend.










Here it is with some of its family and my other new additions.










The Pan Europ and Ana-digi flight timer were feeling bashful tonight. Either that, or they were at the other end of the house and I didn't feel like getting them for this photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

caktaylor said:


> This arrived yesterday afternoon. It's gained about 9-10 seconds over the course of a day and a half. That is good enough for me, so I guess the plastic will come off and the bracelet will get resized this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with some of its family and my other new additions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pan Europ and Ana-digi flight timer were feeling bashful tonight. Either that, or they were at the other end of the house and I didn't feel like getting them for this photo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That nato on the Khaki auto is great, where from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy1991

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> 38mm Khaki auto & an El Dorado, both surprised me with their quality! My 42mm Khaki auto was my first mechanical timepiece and then I lusted over the 38mm, finally had a chance to pick one up from a fellow WWE (not wrestling lol) member in my hometown. The addition of the Bosphorus canvas strap is a nice touch IMO.
> View attachment 14145499
> View attachment 14145503
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey! Looks really nice on that strap,where you bought it from?


----------



## caktaylor

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> That nato on the Khaki auto is great, where from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one on the left (on the automatic) is a Crown & Buckle Chevron strap. It's not quite a NATO, but it does give off a NATO vibe.

The one on the right (manual) is the OEM strap that came with the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LDoc

Khaki Aviation Flight Timer Quartz Watch w/ SS Bracelet - Ref# H64554131


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sandy1991 said:


> Hey! Looks really nice on that strap,where you bought it from?


Thank you...Bosphorus Leather, I wanted it for my Longines BigEye at first but it didn't look right. Then I acquired this 38mm Khaki a month ago and it works, so it's going to see wrist time with the Hamilton.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rybo

Jazzmaster Viewmatic


----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javin6




----------



## TagTime




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Rbird7282

Wearing this one today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAFO

I have this watch with blued hands and it is a classic.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

My first....42mm Khaki. It's my go to, no nonsense, no worries timepiece.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

New strap. Gonna shorten it a touch and make it a single pass.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Hamilton hump day









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## doctwotree

Here's my Traveler 2 GMT on a gray nubuck (Hirsch Osiris). I am wild about this combination.


----------



## Slm643

!!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

On the wrist. Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview 1000. Classic Hammy, but with a Panerai twist.


----------



## neilziesing

That dial color is so unique. Totally dig it.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

doctwotree said:


> Here's my Traveler 2 GMT on a gray nubuck (Hirsch Osiris). I am wild about this combination.
> View attachment 14170211


Super cool, I love it! Hamilton was my first automatic so I have a soft spot but this watch is a whole lot of awesome...IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doctwotree

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Super cool, I love it! Hamilton was my first automatic so I have a soft spot but this watch is a whole lot of awesome...IMO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! :-!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

Khaki Pilot Pioneer Black Dial Chrono - Ref# H76456435


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125







​


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada, and a special hello to our English members


----------



## roseskunk

Daisy isn't impressed, but This is a sweet watch.


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## ReallyBored

Recently picked up one of those old 33mm Khaki Mechanicals...


----------



## Dr. Robert

The watch & rose









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sometimes you need to put a brand new Murph on bracelet!!!

Hammy bracelet that is.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom

My first Hamilton


----------



## brash47

Back on original NATO. Love this watch!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Hamilton hump day









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbird7282

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchtreasure

I really like this watch... Very versatile, surprisingly.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Rosenbloom said:


> My first Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 14184513


That's a good one!

My first was the 42mm...just picked up a 38mm a couple months ago as well








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> That's a good one!
> My first was the 42mm...just picked up a 38mm a couple months ago as well


The 38mm is perfect for my 6.5" wrist. 
I'm seriously considering to buy a silver 38mm too. I just love everything about this model ;-)


----------



## caktaylor

Khaki Field Auto 38

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

caktaylor said:


> Khaki Field Auto 38
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap looks great, where from?

I like a nato on the Khaki...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Pan-Europ Auto Chrono silver dial (H35756755):


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

The 38 lumed 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Tempus Populi

w’s Hamilton Jazzmaster viewmatic


----------



## brash47

Out and about in the WHamilton today!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood

Starting vacation.


----------



## Slm643

MStillwood said:


> Starting vacation.


Great pairing! Perfect!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing

Just arrived today









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagitario




----------



## Notwearingpantz




----------



## mfseverini

Great looking watch!


----------



## tmnc

Never seen that model before, looks great 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

I love this watch...and the strap combo (originally bought for another watch and it didn't work, here it does I think)














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> I love this watch...and the strap combo (originally bought for another watch and it didn't work, here it does I think)
> View attachment 14209957
> View attachment 14209959
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo mate..|>|>


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Krish47 said:


> Nice combo mate..|>|>


Thanks Krish47! You know which watch it was purchased for ...this just seems to fit well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Thanks Krish47! You know which watch it was purchased for ...this just seems to fit well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes mate. . 
The strap looks nice on khaki..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mjhuber

That looks amazing! How's legibility?



Notwearingpantz said:


> View attachment 14204547


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Hammy on the Wheel in the sun


----------



## Island-Time

IMG_5692.JPG


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

My first mechanical...42mm. It's going to be a scorcher here, needed a bracelet.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1




----------



## mjhuber

Great watch. These no date manuals are so appealing to me.



gshock626 said:


>


----------



## brash47

mjhuber said:


> Great watch. These no date manuals are so appealing to me.


Better get one of these then...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjhuber

It sure does look good! I'm shopping both the black and white dials now. The white may be a little more versatile for me but the black is probably more traditional for a field watch. I feel like it'd be a win either way.



brash47 said:


> mjhuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great watch. These no date manuals are so appealing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Better get one of these then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Rosenbloom

New watch with old leather strap


----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## AngelDeVille

I'm waiting for a nicer strap, but the watch wears a nylon nato well...


----------



## Jake31

I really need that watch in my collection, such a classic!


----------



## TgeekB

mjhuber said:


> It sure does look good! I'm shopping both the black and white dials now. The white may be a little more versatile for me but the black is probably more traditional for a field watch. I feel like it'd be a win either way.


I agree.
While I like the white, the black is true field watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Look back in your history. White field watches were available before black.....

In his poem "The Assault" (1916) Nichols wrote;

The beating of the guns grows louder..
"Not long, boys, now.".
....
The whistle's twixt my lips .....
....
The pale wrist-watch .....
The quiet hand ticks on amid the din.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomanic

My "Memphis" watch (grew up there 1/2 mile from Graceland). Hamilton Ventura Elvis80.

I'm fairly certain this watch looks its finest when wearing a Hawaiian shirt while riding on a Harley or Triumph motorcycle, or while driving a roadster or convertible with the top down.


----------



## tmnc

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## c185445

^^ So beautiful with the bracelet!


----------



## JohnnyKarate

c185445 said:


> ^^ So beautiful with the bracelet!


Thanks a lot. Had to buy it separately since this colour dial only comes on leather.


----------



## Bulgoki

My new Hamilton Khaki Mechanical Field Watch. So impressed with the smooth wind and the accuracy of the ETA 2801 movement. It's a bit big on my 6.25 inch wrists, but I really enjoy wearing it.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## JimD303

My 38mm KFM


----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## CrazyCat

For the first days of the week, Jazzmaster Maestro Auto Chrono 45mm (H32766513):









For the last ones, Jazzmaster Slim Auto (H38515135):









Have a nice weekend!!!


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

So on Wednesday I was realized that i'd been doing heavy work around here. (You know- summer time and all) And I had been wearing my beater Bertucci, or my stainless sport watches. the hard glass doesn't't scratch like vintage plastic.....

I missed my nice, outrageous vintage pieces. I looked thru my drawer, and was saddened that my Pan Europ II is up for sale.(Blatant sales plug)..... So I decided to ask the kids what they wanted to see and they pointed to the outrageous 1974 orange Accumatic!

So here ya go. A summer day with the orange Hammy.....

A pic with the first flower of summer. This pansy came up all on her own after a harsh winter!








Then a nice sunlight pic.








Yes, I did a little work in the Hammy. After all it is meant to be worn, and used.








Thanks again for the brag rag! A appreciate you all for the support and enthusiasm.


----------



## tekoken

Got my first Hamilton delivered this morning. It’s a H32625555. I really like the band that came with it but it’s a little small & I hardly ever wear brown. I slapped this black strap on it for the time being. I’m sure I’ll wear a nato strap with it at some point as well.


----------



## TagTime

Have a great Father's Day.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

New combo for my 38mm...since I had no takers on selling this Bosphorus raw edge canvas (originally bought for my BigEye but I didn't feel it suited the watch)








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ


----------



## brash47

Murph on brown alligator Barton.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4

X-Wind Chrono on a Hirsch Liberty strap


----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## moreland4

Navy Pioneer on a B&R Bands Oak Classic Vintage strap


----------



## moreland4

Khaki Field Day Date on a Crown & Buckle Marina strap


----------



## moreland4

Jazzmaster Chrono


----------



## juventus

I have only one Ham


----------



## tmnc

@Juventus thats a heck of a one to have.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

I would love to see some aviation models here, Im thinking of getting one.. In the meantime here's what I have now..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## moberf




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

juventus said:


> I have only one Ham
> View attachment 14237627


I had one for a long time too. 50th Birthday watch.








Then I found his long lost, disappeared, uncle...








Then an orange second cousin on Grandma's side....








And a few more waiting on surgery...(no pics yet)


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## AngelDeVille

Changed the strap again, I'm down to 3 favorites, the rest will get sold off.. my first non-bracelet watch.


----------



## sevaseka

Hamilton Khaki Pilot









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## tmnc

But like really though...its hard to beat this blue









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

My tie down straps match my watch strap.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

tmnc said:


> My tie down straps match my watch strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Dude! All you need is a good pair of suspenders that match, and your ready for a barn dance/hayride!! Hee! Hah! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Slm643 said:


> Dude! All you need is a good pair of suspenders that match, and your ready for a barn dance/hayride!! Hee! Hah!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Will a tie suffice?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Khaki mechanical. Tropical dial just sounds cooler than brown dial, so that's what I'm calling it.


----------



## brash47

yinzburgher said:


> Khaki mechanical. Tropical dial just sounds cooler than brown dial, so that's what I'm calling it.
> 
> View attachment 14245789


Looks like something Pappy Boyington and the Black Sheep would've been wearing back in the day for a mission.....

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phantom X

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic


----------



## Burnt




----------



## Watch Carefully

I finally obtained one I've been trying to find for years:










I don't care much for the pale color of the OEM straps, so I'll be seeking something else ASAP, but for now, they will do.

Here's the rear view:










This is a ca. 2005 Trent.

It is loosely based on this model from about 50 years earlier:


----------



## ataripower

IMG_20190621_103855 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Wow, some great watches this week, guys! Nice photos.

New Intra-matic for me today. I like how the dial changes in different lighting.


----------



## Phantom X

Khaki Field auto on a Prometheus Design Werx NATO strap


----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## Rosenbloom

I love this blue!


----------



## Mosho

This rotation.....


----------



## TypeSly




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeSly

WUS is all screwy on my comp. Sometimes the posts show up, sometimes they don't. Sometimes they repeat multiple times. Not trying to spam or anything.


----------



## TypeSly

Repeat post. I don't know why that happened wither lol.


----------



## djames2399

My new brown dial no date Khaki Mechanical from Toppers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicRattlehead

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Just got a Murph yesterday. I really like






it


----------



## Sir-Guy

That blue does look really nice, @Rosenbloom. Nice choice! 

Intra-matic for me again today. It's much more delightful in person than I had expected from photos.


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



borchard929 said:


> Just got a Murph yesterday. I really like
> View attachment 14270483
> it


I was looking at my murph the other night and it prompted me to watch Interstellar....great movie with a killer soundtrack.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## moreland4




----------



## Burnt




----------



## HadoKing

View attachment 14275567


----------



## JonS1967

Sir-Guy said:


> Wow, some great watches this week, guys! Nice photos.
> 
> New Intra-matic for me today. I like how the dial changes in different lighting.


Beautiful watch! Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Big Eye from 1972









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Why focus on the watch when this is my background.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## blaster99

My first Hammy. Absolutely love it. It's gorgeous and a real steal for the price. 40mm of goodness.


----------



## kyledemo

Rocking out the matchy-matchy gray on gray canvas; Khaki Field 42

Love this watch








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Beautiful pics!

3 hander Pan Europ here (H35405741):


----------



## Sir-Guy

Love those colors, @CrazyCat! What a cool-looking '70s-style watch. 

Intra-matic here tonight. The dial takes on a cool vintage sheen in low light.


----------



## brash47

Was feeling like a very light watch today...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

First outing after being back from service.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davek35

Khaki Navy orange with Strapcode bracelet. Love the Strapcode. Tapers from 20-18mm. I sort of bought the orange out of curiosity. But it's turned into one of my favorite watches, especially with this bracelet.


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445

asfalloth said:


> First outing after being back from service.
> 
> ***pic***
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excuse me good sir. Would you mind answering me to a few questions?

1-Where did you send your Hammy for service?
2-For how long you had it unserviced?
3-What did they do to your watch?
4-General experience?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AngelDeVille

800ft underground...


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Hamiltonite

This Hami sometimes feels a little old and too simple but that is also it's charm


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

My 38...happy I picked this up not that long ago. Always makes me wish I bought this before my 42 but that money savings would have definitely went towards another watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yagizbasoglu

As I see,you can use alpinist bracelets on Automatic Khaki fields.But i have the hand winding one(H69439931) I know the case is little thinner but is rest of the case same ? Which bracelets I can use with this 38mm hand winding khaki field ?


----------



## jatco

Hamiltonite said:


> This Hami sometimes feels a little old and too simple but that is also it's charm
> 
> View attachment 14297121


I think its classic..|>


----------



## WichitaViajero

Hamilton Khaki mechanical


----------



## andygog

Love the pictures. How's the gap on that case with a strap?


----------



## ChrisWMT

Just got this Jack Ryan Field today:


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## yankeexpress

There is so much right about the Murph (The whole overall look, dial, hands, case and that Yuge crown....) that over shadow the flaws (no AR and a lowbeat movement) that when one with the LE box appeared for less than MSRP, I succumbed:


----------



## moreland4

Love this beauty!


----------



## Time Seller

*Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledemo

My trooper... Khaki Field 42. This thing is field/ daily wear perfection 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## RotorBoater

yankeexpress said:


> There is so much right about the Murph (The whole overall look, dial, hands, case and that Yuge crown....) that over shadow the flaws (no AR and a lowbeat movement) that when one with the LE box appeared for less than MSRP, I succumbed:


What strap do you have the Murph on? Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pelican_oh

Indoor mode. Outdoor mode.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjhuber

On a hike to the Cascades in Jefferson National Forest, VA, USA this weekend.


----------



## mjhuber

Accidental double post. Removed.


----------



## dnoble37

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I love the simplicity

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## WatchesandBracelets

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Took the Hammy on vacation to the hot-hot south and hadda change to the NATO. Nice look.

Now to get the guts to try swimming with it. 
*nervously* anyone here swam with their PanEurop? It is a sport watch, but I am afraid to dunk it.

Here I am just cruising I-95 in the Carolinas.


----------



## pelican_oh

Loving how well the bund strap works with the Pilot Pioneer! 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

*Re: &gt;&gt; Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Took the Hammy on vacation to the hot-hot south and hadda change to the NATO. Nice look.
> 
> Now to get the guts to try swimming with it.
> *nervously* anyone here swam with their PanEurop? It is a sport watch, but I am afraid to dunk it.
> 
> Here I am just cruising I-95 in the Carolinas.
> 
> View attachment 14313775


I wouldn't. Water resistance isn't even mentioned at The Hamilton website. I would get a 50.00 - 200m -G-Shock. 
Then again I wouldn't even wear mine swimming either...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Took the Hammy on vacation to the hot-hot south and hadda change to the NATO. Nice look.
> 
> Now to get the guts to try swimming with it.
> *nervously* anyone here swam with their PanEurop? It is a sport watch, but I am afraid to dunk it.
> 
> Here I am just cruising I-95 in the Carolinas.
> 
> View attachment 14313775


Great watch, wore mine today.

It has a 5 bar WR so it depends on what type of swimming you're doing. I've taken a 5 bar into the ocean and it was just fine and I plan on taking my Khaki, same WR, swimming next week on vacation. With the PE I wouldn't and I'll report back with my Khaki. It has a screw down crown so hopefully itll go just fine.

Also, I live in NC so welcome!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aegon




----------



## HabsSlappy




----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdest

My daily watch.









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

Khaki Pioneer's daddy....


----------



## Vindic8

Khaki Feild - Day Date










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Been workin hard lately putting in a new kitchen floor.
So when done I have been picking up the Hamilton. With its 80 hour power reserve it's always running.

Now I am not a huge NATO fan, but this summer I have been liking the Hamilton Pan Europ NATO. 
These last few days I have been wearing it with the single pass under the watch, and the double thickness under my wrist.

You know what? It's much more comfortable this way!

First, the watch sits much closer to my wrist with a single layer of NATo under it.
Secondly, the buckle and sharp edged keepers are less annoying on my wrist. Wearing it this way pads the underside of my wrist more.

I wasn't't sure what to expect, but I like it!

Try it, you might too...


----------



## tmnc

@Alaskajohnboy it's nice to see I'm not the only person who has fraying issues in the holes and the strap barely making it to the 2nd keeper

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamiltonite

Ch-ch-ch-ch-changes
This watch really changes with every strap change.


----------



## Hamiltonite

Ch-ch-ch-ch-changes
This watch really changes with every strap change.


----------



## vlax10

Khaki UTC










Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## moreland4

X-Wind Chrono


----------



## Rickster27b

Wearing my Hamilton Kaki Field 38 auto with the H10 movement ..a very good time keeper.


----------



## MeritedCrown




----------



## yinzburgher

A new (to me) Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Blue H82345141


----------



## moreland4

Shark Week


----------



## BRN

Intra-Matic Auto Chrono


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445

yinzburgher said:


> A new (to me) Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Blue H82345141
> 
> 14335891
> 
> 14335893
> 
> 14336001


Nice. Khaki Navy Scubas are overlooked quite a lot here.

I love mine and I'll never sell it, they'll only take it away from me from my cold and dead hands. :-d

Btw, I assume behind yours the model number says H823451 without the 41 right? (I think that last part is the strap/bracelet option usually not included in the engraving at the back of the case, I'm really curious about yours).


----------



## yinzburgher

c185445 said:


> Nice. Khaki Navy Scubas are overlooked quite a lot here.
> 
> I love mine and I'll never sell it, they'll only take it away from me from my cold and dead hands. :-d
> 
> Btw, I assume behind yours the model number says H823451 without the 41 right? (I think that last part is the strap/bracelet option usually not included in the engraving at the back of the case, I'm really curious about yours).


Thanks. I'm definitely happy with it. You're close.....my caseback actually says H823450 but the tags and papers say H82345141. I see this customer at the link below says the same. I wish I knew the method to their reference numbers but I'm not sure to be honest. The reference for the bracelet is H605.645.100 according to the Hamilton site. Which one do you have?

https://www.amazon.fr/Hamilton-H82345141-Montre-Homme/dp/B07QB4GWZD#customerReviews

https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-int/h82345141-khaki-scuba.html


----------



## adamz28

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 14331363


Love this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamz28




----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy tantalizing Thursday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord

For tonight.... MAIDEN!


----------



## c185445

^^ 
For how long have you been with your watch? How's the rubber strap evolving? 

I'm very happy with mine so far but I'm worried about its durability even if in theory I know they are decent quality and mine shows no signs of issues.


----------



## MeritedCrown




----------



## Mosho

Can I play? My wedding present from my beloved wife.


----------



## tbgreen

Favourite tool watch Saturday


----------



## kiwi71

Love being part of the Hamilton club.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

kiwi71 said:


> View attachment 14343209
> 
> 
> Love being part of the Hamilton club.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad I'm in too.....its a large...Field? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord

c185445 said:


> ^^
> For how long have you been with your watch? How's the rubber strap evolving?
> 
> I'm very happy with mine so far but I'm worried about its durability even if in theory I know they are decent quality and mine shows no signs of issues.


so far so good, I've had it about 19 months. I do have a Hamilton Ventura XXL on rubber too and the only issue there at all is that the little rubber nubs for the first keeper have worn a little but otherwise its been great, that one I've had for about 3 years.

from last night!


----------



## Ls1mtz

I can wait to find a great deal on a Murph


----------



## c185445

Dark Overlord said:


> so far so good, I've had it about 19 months. I do have a Hamilton Ventura XXL on rubber too and the only issue there at all is that the little rubber nubs for the first keeper have worn a little but otherwise its been great, that one I've had for about 3 years.
> 
> from last night!
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2gHVYgn]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48388550611_c833acd511_z.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the input and nice watch!


----------



## aegon




----------



## BRN

aegon said:


>


Lovely Air Race! Ever put that on an orange strap?


----------



## Vinel

Intra-matic chrono.


----------



## yankeexpress

Ls1mtz said:


> I can wait to find a great deal on a Murph


Nice Pioneer!

Decent deals on Murphs are starting to appear. Got this one with the LE box for under MSRP new:


----------



## vlax10

Love this combo










Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

I really enjoy the Kaki 38 auto.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just shnagged this on EBay for $300. I think that's pretty good!!

I have a 7 1/2" wrist. How's it look??



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626

MitchCumsteen said:


> Just shnagged this on EBay for $300. I think that's pretty good!!
> 
> I have a 7 1/2" wrist. How's it look??


Congratulations. It looks great. One question, is that the 42 mm Intra-Matic?


----------



## MitchCumsteen

NC_Hager626 said:


> Congratulations. It looks great. One question, is that the 42 mm Intra-Matic?


Thanks! It's the 38mm! That's what I was worried about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626

MitchCumsteen said:


> Thanks! It's the 38mm! That's what I was worried about.


The Intra-Matic 38 mm is the perfect diameter for your wrist size. Last winter, I tried on the 42 mm Intra-Matic, and for me, it looked too big on my 19 cm wrist. So, I turned around and bought the Spirit of Liberty, which is 42 mm, which I have no regrets buying - it all has to do with the presence of the bezel of these two models of watches. The Intra-Matic's thin bezel makes the watch look larger on the wrist than it is actually is.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

NC_Hager626 said:


> The Intra-Matic 38 mm is the perfect diameter for your wrist size. Last winter, I tried on the 42 mm Intra-Matic, and for me, it looked too big on my 19 cm wrist. So, I turned around and bought the Spirit of Liberty, which is 42 mm, which I have no regrets buying - it all has to do with the presence of the bezel of these two models of watches. The Intra-Matic's thin bezel makes the watch look larger on the wrist than it is actually is.


Thanks!

I'm very happy with this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

This was my go to combo for fun on the beach last week.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4




----------



## richjusa1978

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

Wearing the PO GMT today.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## tmnc

Vindic8 said:


> Wearing the PO GMT today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I like your upscale Hamilton.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## big_aug

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

tmnc said:


> I like your upscale Hamilton.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I actually posted in the wrong forum on my phone. It wasn't intended.


----------



## Vindic8

Here's a Hammy.


----------



## brash47

I'm feeling Murph on metal right now.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the 38mm is perfect on your wrist. Very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

brash47 said:


> I'm feeling Murph on metal right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Does that watch come with the bracelet? Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Jale said:


> Does that watch come with the bracelet? Looks good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bracelet was ordered from Hamilton for my other 42mm Khaki Field. As we have discovered, if its 42, the 42 bracelet fits...same with 40 Nd 38 bracelets on those models.

The Murph is just a 42 mm Khaki Field case.....

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Weathered

Khaki Mechanical today, on green leather. The green is subtle, and I like having a way to mix in a little bit of color.


----------



## horntk

Just received Hamilton Khaki Field Day Date Green Textile Strap H70535081.


----------



## yinzburgher

Khaki Chrono 38


----------



## moreland4

She has no boundaries and claims all


----------



## sevaseka

Pan Europ










Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## tbgreen

New shoes for Khakis


----------



## NC_Hager626

tbgreen said:


> New shoes for Khakis


Nice shoes, Do you mind telling us the strap's brand name. Thanks.


----------



## moreland4




----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## brash47

yankeexpress said:


>


I think he likes Hamilton.....just sayin....

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco

brash47 said:


> I think he likes Hamilton.....just sayin....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Ya think....?!?!b-)


----------



## kwenzel

Khaki 42


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## sevaseka

Looking for the right shoes









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Pan Europ goes on vacation with me to Valdez.

See how well it blends into the scenery?


----------



## pelican_oh

Hammy on Nato









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Weathered

Today, it's Navy Pioneer on a textured brown strap. I have yet to find a strap for this that I don't really love - it's just so flexible.


----------



## tbgreen

NC_Hager626 said:


> tbgreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> New shoes for Khakis
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shoes, Do you mind telling us the strap's brand name. Thanks.
Click to expand...

It's Premium Classic Oak from Cheapestnatostrap:

(https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/classic-watch-bands/products/new-pruduct-13)


----------



## yankeexpress

Murph


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

TWO Hamiltons-n-coffee.

On the bench is a Hamilton 837. 
The Hamilton 837 (ETA 2837) Very similar to the 2846, but with 1 screw holding down various bridges instead of 2 screws, and without the ball bearing winding rotor.
Just finished it and it runs like a top!


----------



## WSN7

Dressed this guy down and made him super comfortable for the summer. Picture from earlier in the summer, but I am wearing it today I promise


----------



## BSG75

O

Is that a Barton strap? I really like mine on the Khaki King!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WSN7

BSG75 said:


> O
> 
> Is that a Barton strap? I really like mine on the Khaki King!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is! Nice, cheap, comfortable, and it does look great with the Khaki King!


----------



## GaryK30

WSN7 said:


> Yes it is! Nice, cheap, comfortable, and it does look great with the Khaki King!


Are the spring bar tips on these Barton straps the same diameter as those on the original Hamilton spring bars?


----------



## BSG75

GaryK30 said:


> Are the spring bar tips on these Barton straps the same diameter as those on the original Hamilton spring bars?


I believe so. The spring bars in my Barton strap, fit nicely and are very secure. The strap is very comfortable and perfect for summer temperatures.


----------



## BSG75

GaryK30 said:


> Are the spring bar tips on these Barton straps the same diameter as those on the original Hamilton spring bars?


I believe so. The spring bars in my Barton strap, fit nicely and are very secure. The strap is very comfortable and perfect for summer temperatures.


----------



## sevaseka

any recommendation for the fit strap, please...?









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Murph! My first Hamilton. And this is a watch that I thought would take years to see in real life. I am not usually one to order a watch before first seeing the model in real life. I visit a local AD at least once a week, to look at various brands and models for anything new. I could not believe my luck when I saw this in the display case today. Didn't take me long to get out the Visa card. Man, this is an absolutely cool watch, regardless of it's attractive price and Interstellar affiliation:

























Cheers,
Carl


----------



## WSN7

Here's my champagne Khaki King


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## horntk




----------



## asadtiger

carlhaluss said:


> Murph! My first Hamilton.
> 
> View attachment 14377299
> 
> 
> View attachment 14377301
> 
> 
> View attachment 14377303
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


That's a beauty..huge congrats.

I am wearing a similar piece and loving it 🙂


----------



## yankeexpress

Murph and Pioneer



The Gang's all here.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

yankeexpress said:


> Murph and Pioneer
> 
> 
> 
> The Gang's all here.


Great gang, amazing collection!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## WichitaViajero

Khaki Mechanical on a vintage strap


----------



## tmnc

There have been a few times where I've questioned selling this. But I cant seem to find another blue dial I like as much as this other than the Alpiner 4 but it's way to big for me.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MX54LIFE

My daily Hammie


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## martan9

Khaki Pilot Day Date on a Hirsch Tiger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## yinzburgher

HKFM


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## carlhaluss

My second HAMILTON, a KFM which I purchased today. I had a leather strap from Worn & Wound which I got a few years ago, and am pleased how well it works with this watch:

























With this and my Murph, who really needs another watch!? :-d

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## brash47

Love the silver numbers on this one....good watch for work today...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

carlhaluss said:


> My second HAMILTON, a KFM which I purchased today. I had a leather strap from Worn & Wound which I got a few years ago, and am pleased how well it works with this watch:
> 
> View attachment 14393331
> 
> 
> View attachment 14393335
> 
> 
> View attachment 14393339
> 
> 
> With this and my Murph, who really needs another watch!? :-d
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


You need another watch!!! Yes, I'm an enabler

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog

carlhaluss said:


> My second HAMILTON, a KFM which I purchased today. I had a leather strap from Worn & Wound which I got a few years ago, and am pleased how well it works with this watch:
> 
> View attachment 14393331
> 
> 
> View attachment 14393335
> 
> 
> View attachment 14393339
> 
> 
> With this and my Murph, who really needs another watch!? :-d
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I've always wondered about the strap gap with that watch. That doesn't look too bad though.


----------



## andygog

Double post


----------



## carlhaluss

The Hamilton Murph wasn't enough. Had to get the Khaki 38mm as well. If a guy could have only 2 watches.....













Sorry so pic heavy. The leather strap is from Worn & Wound a few years ago. It never really worked with the watch I got it for. Happy Friday!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Dr.Brian

Today's watch, my new Brown 38mm mechanical.
Now to find a sand NATO to match the hands.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## SquirrelGirl

Thinking of buying this Hamilton from Jomashop . Opinions? Ok to buy an automatic from them?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

View attachment 14396687

Thinking of buying this Hamilton from Jomashop . Opinions? Ok to buy an automatic from them?


----------



## yinzburgher

SquirrelGirl said:


> View attachment 14396687
> 
> Thinking of buying this Hamilton from Jomashop . Opinions? Ok to buy an automatic from them?


Others might tell you no but I would say yes, that is absolutely fine to buy from Jomashop. Just don't ever use them for service or take them up on their warranty. If the watch has a problem initially, return it for a refund. If the watch develops a problem later, take it to a watchmaker or service center you trust. And use the code GOOGLE20 to knock another $20 off. As far as the watch goes, I think it's very nice-looking and a great size at 34mm. The ETA 2671 is reliable and serviceable, proven. And lastly, if you do buy it, post a pic here! ⌚?


----------



## carlhaluss

Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm. Going away tomorrow, and decided this will be my sole watch companion for the next 5 days:





Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Looking forward to being a "One Watch Guy" for the week!


----------



## JonS1967

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Wore this off and on over the weekend and again today. This pic was taken previously but just happens to have today's date! I really like this watch. I need t wear it more often. In fact, I hate to say it but I think I prefer it to my Intramatic LE. Wait, did I really just say that? 
Cheers,
Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

A rarely seen combo. I'd guess almost all silver Viewmatics are sold on leather. I don't wear black in the summer so I put this on the bracelet from the black model. Too hot for leather in summer.








Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

SquirrelGirl said:


> View attachment 14396687
> 
> Thinking of buying this Hamilton from Jomashop . Opinions? Ok to buy an automatic from them?


Definitely. I've purchased more than dozen watches from Jomashop, and all have been great transactions. I returned a few because I didn't like them in person, and their return process is very smooth. Just follow their instructions exactly, and you shouldn't have a problem. However, as has been said by another poster, don't use their repair service. Use the money you saved buying it there and take it to a watchmaker you trust. But no watch I purchased from them has needed service, so I count that as pretty solid.

Back to Hamilton photos (also purchased at Joma):









Doc Savage


----------



## MitchCumsteen

This today....









Waiting on a new Khaki King!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851

A favorite, Ventura Elvis80.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



JonS1967 said:


> Wore this off and on over the weekend and again today. This pic was taken previously but just happens to have today's date! I really like this watch. I need t wear it more often. In fact, I hate to say it but I think I prefer it to my Intramatic LE. Wait, did I really just say that?
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! You said it! Anyway, this watch really is something pretty special.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## JonS1967

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



carlhaluss said:


> Ha! You said it! Anyway, this watch really is something pretty special.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks, Carl! I'm glad to see you're enjoying your khaki. Those are also very cool watches! Too many watches, too little cash 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



JonS1967 said:


> Thanks, Carl! I'm glad to see you're enjoying your khaki. Those are also very cool watches! Too many watches, too little cash
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Story of my life!


----------



## A4VC

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Ooops. Double tap. Sorry.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

mplsabdullah said:


> .


MURPH!

Doc Savage


----------



## mplsabdullah

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Hotblack Desiato said:


> MURPH!
> 
> Doc Savage


Yep


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


>


Great photos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

Oldie but a goodie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdenitdown

LDoc said:


> HAMILTON Men's 43mm Jazzmaster Traveler GMT 2 Automatic
> Ref.# H32615135
> 
> View attachment 13873195


Rotating inner bezel/chapter ring? Though the Pilot Pioneer was the only one. I like it!


----------



## carlhaluss

Day 5 and still lovin' it!


----------



## A4VC

carlhaluss said:


> Day 5 and still lovin' it!


Awesome!


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## cuthbert

I haven't worn my Khaki for a while...anybody know if there is a replacement crystal with AR coating?


----------



## Dr.Brian

New (old) shoes for the new addition.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC

Dr.Brian said:


> New (old) shoes for the new addition.
> View attachment 14417559
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt




----------



## THOF




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy mil watch Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## vlax10

Khaki UTC










Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

HKF 38









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

I had picked up the 42mm Khaki, but wasn't really happy the way it wore with the bracelet. Today I saw this and liked it much much better. It's first day...
















Very comfortable strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



copperjohn said:


> I had picked up the 42mm Khaki, but wasn't really happy the way it wore with the bracelet. Today I saw this and liked it much much better. It's first day...
> 
> View attachment 14426105
> 
> View attachment 14426107
> 
> 
> Very comfortable strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It was meant to be seen and worn on a leather strap, in my opinion. Simply perfect. Enjoy and wear in good health.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Winstons88

Still ticking and keeping good time


----------



## MX54LIFE

38 mm Khaki on a bracelet


----------



## chesterworks

Still totally smitten with the silver dial Khaki Field auto I got last month. I underestimated how much I would enjoy feeding it new straps, because it looks great on them all.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## AngelDeVille

She is wearing a Hadley-Roma until the longer version of the leather strap gets exchanged from Hamilton.


----------



## uperhemi

Hamilton Medford (1954)









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

gshock626 said:


>


Great pictures!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

JonS1967 said:


> Great pictures!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Appreciate it.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too cool! Love this model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just in. Loving it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moberf

My Khaki Scuba, in and out of the sun.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## CrazyCat

Khaki Field Auto Chrono 42mm (H71566583):


----------



## Bruiser




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## AndrewG123

Don't often have sellers remorse...But this one hurt.


----------



## CrazyCat

Khaki Navy Pioneer Auto Small Second (H78415733):


----------



## ReallyBored

Pan Europ


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

HKF 38









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Pan-Europ Auto Chrono silver dial (H35756755):


----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winstons88

Just got this in today


----------



## neilziesing

Nice!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Hamilton hump day









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

MitchCumsteen said:


> Just in. Loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.. I'd like to try one of those bracelets sometime, even though I LOVE the strap.


----------



## Neognosis

New job, new watch.

I am really liking the 38mm size, and my go to Oris Divers 65 in 42mm now feels gigantic and uncomfortable.


----------



## Neognosis

double post


----------



## tmnc

About to hit the Sales/Trade floor.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Brand new today...I'm in love!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jrippens

My daily, a Khaki Pilot Pioneer.


----------



## jcar79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Watch Carefully

Here's a little vintage eye candy for ya...

1946 Grade 923 movement, installed in a modern RGM:










Fewer than 3600 of these movements were made!


----------



## brash47

Still cant take this off...









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Username_13

I've moved on to other watches but this will always be a special watch to me and my daily wearer....


----------



## Username_13

More...


----------



## Username_13

Last one...


----------



## Hammermountain

I love the look of the stock strap on Murph - just seems fitting, somehow - but as it's way too bulky for my wrist I changed it to this dude. Sooo much easier to wear.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Hammermountain said:


> I love the look of the stock strap on Murph - just seems fitting, somehow - but as it's way too bulky for my wrist I changed it to this dude. Sooo much easier to wear.
> View attachment 14487481


Looks great. Mind sharing what kind it is?


----------



## carlhaluss

Watch Carefully said:


> Here's a little vintage eye candy for ya...
> 
> 1946 Grade 923 movement, installed in a modern RGM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fewer than 3600 of these movements were made!


Wow! Now, that is something to write home about!:-! And I absolutely love seeing a movement that goes as far to the edge of the case as possible. So, the watch was made around the movement, which is even more impressive!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Hammermountain

mplsabdullah said:


> Looks great. Mind sharing what kind it is?


Thanks, man! It's from bark and jack, who does some natos and then these. Pretty solid strap with a sweet, faded brown tone, although I had to make an additional hole because my wrists are way, way too thin for regular-sized straps.


----------



## DougNg

My first Hamilton. On a Tochigi leather NATO from knot designs


----------



## Hammermountain

DougNg said:


> My first Hamilton. On a Tochigi leather NATO from knot designs


Noice!! How are you liking it? The size seems to be on-point.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## DougNg

Hammermountain said:


> Noice!! How are you liking it? The size seems to be on-point.


I love the watch. I've been wanting a W10 for years but wanting some modern upgrades. This was what I was hoping for.

Wears great, size feels "just right". It's the smallest watch I have but it feels the best (mostly I wear an Omega SMPc or G-Shocks)


----------



## tmnc

DougNg said:


> My first Hamilton. On a Tochigi leather NATO from knot designs


This looks photoshopped. Theres no shadowing at all on the case and it looks like a promo picture. So either your camera takes GREAT photos or you're very talented at photoshop

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob 1 Million

Robotaz said:


>


what case size is this one ?


----------



## Robotaz

Rob 1 Million said:


> what case size is this one ?


50mm. It's huge.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Rob 1 Million

Robotaz said:


> 50mm. It's huge.


cripes! got any wrist pics?


----------



## DougNg

tmnc said:


> This looks photoshopped. Theres no shadowing at all on the case and it looks like a promo picture. So either your camera takes GREAT photos or you're very talented at photoshop
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This is an interesting way to accuse someone of lying...

I don't even own a copy of photoshop

Thanks for reminding me why I dropped out of forums


----------



## tmnc

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



DougNg said:


> This is an interesting way to accuse someone of lying...
> 
> I don't even own a copy of photoshop
> 
> Thanks for reminding me why I dropped out of forums


I'm not accusing you of faking this photo. I believe this is your wrist and your watch. All I'm saying is that it LOOKS photoshopped. I apologize if it came across as accusatory, not my intention.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DougNg

My mistake. Apologies for misreading your post. 

It was noontime and it was an overhead shot with my iPhone. Only way I can explain no shadow. I’m horrendous at taking photos so the compliment that I took a decent one caught me off guard


----------



## Robotaz

Rob 1 Million said:


> cripes! got any wrist pics?


I like big watches, but I wish this was about 46mm. The redeeming factor is that it recreates the German Fleiger very well and would not in a smaller case. It's a very interesting limited edition Hamilton, and I received #1 of 550, which makes it more special to me.


----------



## brash47

Still loving this one....hard not to wear. Barton leather on it.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

DougNg said:


> I love the watch. I've been wanting a W10 for years but wanting some modern upgrades. This was what I was hoping for.
> 
> Wears great, size feels "just right". It's the smallest watch I have but it feels the best (mostly I wear an Omega SMPc or G-Shocks)


Happy to hear it! Congrats! Def checks a lot of boxes and that dial texture is just sick. Good to see they kept the size where it's at as well.


----------



## CrazyCat

Khaki Field Day Date silver dial (H70505153):


----------



## oso2276

Murph mod









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77

View attachment 14496727


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Watch Carefully

carlhaluss said:


> Wow! Now, that is something to write home about!:-! And I absolutely love seeing a movement that goes as far to the edge of the case as possible. So, the watch was made around the movement, which is even more impressive!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks very much! It's a special movement--an example of one of the best ever made by Hamilton in the original Lancaster, PA factory.
I kinda dig the dial side also...homage to the 1920s Boxcar-style railroad dials:









Photo courtesy RGM Watch Co.


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## carlhaluss

Watch Carefully said:


> Thanks very much! It's a special movement--an example of one of the best ever made by Hamilton in the original Lancaster, PA factory.
> I kinda dig the dial side also...homage to the 1920s Boxcar-style railroad dials:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy RGM Watch Co.


Thanks for the photo. A unique and hugely attractive watch. The blued hands and black arabics contrast beautifully with the vibrant white dial. And even more special, as the entire watch is made in the USA!
Congrats again!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Sagitario




----------



## vlax10

Khaki UTC










Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mozo

A Pacer Electric kind of day today


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Rob 1 Million

Trusty quartz khaki on watch gecko elastic in the sun.


----------



## tmnc

Not many blues can beat this









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Artblue2004

Basic, but great.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmoldovan

How do you like that nato strap? I’ve just oreded one for my Field Auto.


----------



## Tmoldovan

How do you like that nato strap? I’ve just oreded one for my Field Auto.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Mr Auto

HKF









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruiser

Yankee Stadium.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## brash47

.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

It's pretty nice. I have been messing around with all kinds of premium straps from Moose Straps, Phenomenato, Watch Gecko, etc. This is the standard 20mm black nato from Toxic Natos: https://www.toxicnatos.com/products/20mm-22mm-watch-bands

They are $20.99 and while not as soft as some of the premium options from the brands listed (with seatbelt weave), it seems much more durable (no concern with fraying on this one), is equally as comfortable, and fits the King really well. My Khaki came on the leather strap, and for some reason the lug holes are very close to the case, to the point that I have had difficulty fitting some of the seat belt straps. The Toxic Nato standard strap is nice and thin, so fits easily. Would highly recommend it.



Tmoldovan said:


> How do you like that nato strap? I've just oreded one for my Field Auto.


----------



## Rob 1 Million

brash47 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


white dial version looks so cool - is this one auto or hand wind ?


----------



## tmnc

I dont normally wear this on Saturdays but my AD was doing an event. Lighting made this look really good.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

Bruiser said:


> Yankee Stadium.
> 
> View attachment 14524415


Love that thing; the dial is fantastic. I had a pilot pioneer automatic for about 2 days, but sent it back; kind of regretting it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Rob 1 Million said:


> white dial version looks so cool - is this one auto or hand wind ?


Hand wind. Easy to wind, set, wear. I think it's the most versatile of the smaller khaki fields

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

Monday requires a touch of bond (and a lot of caffeine).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous

My first Hamilton!


----------



## JonS1967

whoagorgeous said:


> My first Hamilton!
> 
> View attachment 14539437


Good choice! I always liked this model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445

I don't usually like wrist shots but, here! I tried my grandpa's Omega (worn by my father) along my Khaki.


----------



## yinzburgher

Wore this one yesterday for a wedding. I rather like that my dress watch is a field watch.


----------



## asadtiger

yinzburgher said:


> Wore this one yesterday for a wedding. I rather like that my dress watch is a field watch.
> 
> View attachment 14544439


Could you please tell us more about this model? I have never seen this before and it looks beautiful..thank you

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

asadtiger said:


> Could you please tell us more about this model? I have never seen this before and it looks beautiful..thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


Looks like a 9721B. Late 80s / early 90s?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



asadtiger said:


> Could you please tell us more about this model? I have never seen this before and it looks beautiful..thank you


Sure, thanks! Obviously it is a Hamilton Khaki Field automatic and as Art mentioned, the reference is 9721B. Although you'll also find another HKF with that reference and the same case but a different handset and black dial (pic below). I believe the watch is from the early 1990's but I'm not certain. It has an ETA 2824. Diameter is 36mm and lug width is 18mm. It is also fairly thin, I'm guessing 8 or 9mm. These watches originally came on a bracelet (also seen below). Also drilled lugs. I don't wear the watch all that often but I have a bit of an obsession with these. I think it makes a perfect dress watch for me. This example has an aftermarket crystal. I also had a second example of this watch on the bracelet and that one had a heavily scratched anti-reflective coating on the outside so I'm guessing that is why the crystals are often replaced.


----------



## asadtiger

yinzburgher said:


> Sure, thanks! Obviously it is a Hamilton Khaki Field automatic and as Art mentioned, the reference is 9721B. Although you'll also find another HKF with that reference and the same case but a different handset and black dial (pic below). I believe the watch is from the early 1990's but I'm not certain. It has an ETA 2824. Diameter is 36mm and lug width is 18mm. It is also fairly thin, I'm guessing 8 or 9mm. These watches originally came on a bracelet (also seen below). Also drilled lugs. I don't wear the watch all that often but I have a bit of an obsession with these. I think it makes a perfect dress watch for me. This example has an aftermarket crystal. I also had a second example of this watch on the bracelet and that one had a heavily scratched anti-reflective coating on the outside so I'm guessing that is why the crystals are often replaced.
> 
> View attachment 14544615
> 
> View attachment 14544619


Thank you so much for the detailed reply...its a really beautiful piece...I have a soft spot for cathedral hands ...enjoy your watch in good health

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## aegon




----------



## JonS1967

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Decided to tone down the strap so I used black shoe polish to darken the white stitching. He's a before and after. I'm really pleased how it turned out.

Before:








After:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyzik

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



JonS1967 said:


> Decided to tone down the strap so I used black shoe polish to darken the white stitching. He's a before and after. I'm really pleased how it turned out.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is gorgeous.

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



pyzik said:


> That is gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


Thanks for your kind words 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



JonS1967 said:


> Thanks for your kind words
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i second that congrats


----------



## JonS1967

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



mkeric1 said:


> i second that congrats


Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445

The panda is so symmetrical! Love that.


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicolas

My Khaki Mechanical on NATO.


----------



## davidham

It’s a good day.


----------



## tmnc

davidham said:


> It's a good day.


Not many TOAZ on here, looks good.

Khaki quartz on possible my favorite strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit

Triangle


----------



## Stopsign32v

Bruiser said:


> Yankee Stadium.
> 
> View attachment 14524415


What model is this?


----------



## tmnc

Stopsign32v said:


> What model is this?


Pilot Pioneer Auto

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruiser




----------



## tmnc

I wonder how many TOAZ owners there are here.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

White dial Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

My Gmt









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

And switched to this one tonight. Loving my Hamiltons!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

Pan Europ









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Pan Europ chrono again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briangray

.


----------



## byhsu

My new pilot pioneer chronograph


----------



## Artblue2004

Newly acquired Field Auto 38mm. Not broken in yet, but still so impressed with the timekeeping accuracy. My Khaki King is consistently +4s / day. So far this thing is at +1s / day. Nice work HAMILTON!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chili1619

Going with this one today:


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Oodles_of_Hami

Just got my new Pan-Europ today! This watch is more beautiful in person than in pics.


----------



## ctf0015

Just in - and I'm in love!


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday:-!


----------



## kpinetree

byhsu said:


> My new pilot pioneer chronograph


Wearing this one today. Did you have the bezel on yours brushed, or is it just the lighting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaishakunin

H76565835


----------



## Artblue2004

First watch I've had on a bracelet that is so comfortable that I forget I am wearing it. Maybe it's the 38mm size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mondi1911

Khaki field mechanical!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopi81

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pioneer Mechanical








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sevendeuce4bet

Pilot Day Date "Interstellar".

Just got it two days ago, my first automatic. 7.25 wrist.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## byhsu

Mine comes that way, the version with nato strap, I actually prefer it this way.



kpinetree said:


> byhsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new pilot pioneer chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing this one today. Did you have the bezel on yours brushed, or is it just the lighting?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## WSN7

Khaki King on navy tonight for work tomorrow. She never gets old.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

2 days of Hamilton

1974 & 2016....


----------



## JonS1967

mondi1911 said:


> Khaki field mechanical!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Really great photo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkullLeader




----------



## CerealK




----------



## byhsu

I love this one. Originally I wanted to get the version with the bracelet, but I'm glad I went with the nato version instead. I was going to get a nato strap anyways. This version the whole case in sandblasted.


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## antoniomvm

Khaki Navy GMT 3Z.









Enviado de meu Moto Z (2) usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Madstacks

View attachment DSC_3191.jpg


I just received this watch today, I already had the non chronograph day/date version on a bracelet and thats my fav watch...So when I saw this COSC certified limited edition version on leather at a good price I had to have it! Thats this years watch budget well and truly exhausted though, and probably next years as well lol.


----------



## JonS1967

byhsu said:


> I love this one. Originally I wanted to get the version with the bracelet, but I'm glad I went with the nato version instead. I was going to get a nato strap anyways. This version the whole case in sandblasted.


Such a cool looking watch! Looks great on NATO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byhsu

Thank you



JonS1967 said:


> byhsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one. Originally I wanted to get the version with the bracelet, but I'm glad I went with the nato version instead. I was going to get a nato strap anyways. This version the whole case in sandblasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cool looking watch! Looks great on NATO!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Artblue2004

Don't know why, but can't bring myself to wear anything else. My other watches must be jealous. I am surprised by this, as I feel like I am not really smitten with this watch. It is just so versatile that it makes an easy default.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Haveston canvas on my Khaki. Love the combo especially with the brushed case, almost like they were made for each other.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Without AR, the Murph can be tough to photograph well.


----------



## yinzburgher

Artblue2004 said:


> Don't know why, but can't bring myself to wear anything else. My other watches must be jealous. I am surprised by this, as I feel like I am not really smitten with this watch. It is just so versatile that it makes an easy default.


I know what you mean. There is nothing spectacular about the watch but it's just very good-looking and versatile and makes for a quality daily go-to watch. Maybe it's not great but it's just soooo good. It would be in the running if I could only have one Hamilton.


----------



## Mr Auto

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



Artblue2004 said:


> Don't know why, but can't bring myself to wear anything else. My other watches must be jealous. I am surprised by this, as I feel like I am not really smitten with this watch. It is just so versatile that it makes an easy default.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% agree! it's not my most expensive watch by far but it's the one I reach for 90% of the time.

could very easily be my 1 watch...


----------



## Artblue2004

yankeexpress said:


> Without AR, the Murph can be tough to photograph well.


That thing really is gorgeous. Wish they would offer a <40mm version for the slender wristed of us!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

Had to wear the King today to compliment the Elvis costume. Happy Halloween!   










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller

*Re: &gt;&gt; Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Speaking of Elvis...


----------



## Subvet642

yankeexpress said:


> Without AR, the Murph can be tough to photograph well.


That is gorgeous! I've been lusting after one of those but with the coin edge bezel; but I'd happily take the polished bezel.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Artblue2004 said:


> Had to wear the King today to compliment the Elvis costume. Happy Halloween!


I do like the grey strap you have on your Khaki King. Could I ask what strap it is?


----------



## BRN

_Intra Matic Auto Chrono_


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

Artblue2004 said:


> Don't know why, but can't bring myself to wear anything else. My other watches must be jealous. I am surprised by this, as I feel like I am not really smitten with this watch. It is just so versatile that it makes an easy default.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just love that model on the SS bracelet however, if only a no date version.....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## ChrisWMT

Cooper active this week:


----------



## JonS1967

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

My Pan Europ with its new friend, the Eterna Super Kontiki Chronograph. They are very similar in case shape and size and despite a 45 mm case diameter, they both wear much smaller than the size would indicate. I love them both.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## tmnc

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

NC_Hager626 said:


> I do like the grey strap you have on your Khaki King. Could I ask what strap it is?


It's a ColaReb Venezia in Gray. They make a number of different colors, but agree, this one stands out.

https://holbensfinewatchbands.com/products/colareb-venezia-grey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> I just love that model on the SS bracelet however, if only a no date version.....


Agree! That would be fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

yinzburgher said:


> View attachment 14598383


where is this bracelet from?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

Black leather or bond nato today?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T.

Mr Auto said:


> where is this bracelet from?


Look closely. There are a few problems when he bent the end links. First, the upper pointy parts of the end link were not bent downward to match the curvature of the case; left-side specifically, the point protrudes above the case, which could snag on sleeves or jackets. Next, it's not visible, but I'm guessing the spring bar arresting hook was not adjusted to slide outward from the case so that once the end link is affixed, the butt of the end link sits evenly with the _ends _of the lugs. This is why the lugs extend beyond the end of the end link. I'm also guessing the little winglets that keep the link from popping out of the bottom were not angled downward to accommodate thicker lugs, so that's a secondary reason why the butt of the end link doesn't align with the lugs, and you see the end of the endlink ending _before_ the end of the lugs.

Neat idea, but I prefer the OEM bracelet not only for fit, but style. Jubilees to me belong on Datejusts, or watches that fall in the DJ style category. But hey, to each his own.

I know hollow end links get a bad rap around these parts, and yes they do require a lot of finagling to get right (I've spent hours bending and re-inserting to get it just right), but this one looks like it wasn't bent much at all, or bent haphazardly. It's about so much more than just a fit. You have to take the time to bend them to match the curvature and fit of the lugs (not just to fit the case).



Artblue2004 said:


> Black leather or bond nato today?


Leather every time.


----------



## Mr Auto

Dan T. said:


> Look closely. There are a few problems when he bent the end links. First, the upper pointy parts of the end link were not bent downward to match the curvature of the case; left-side specifically, the point protrudes above the case, which could snag on sleeves or jackets. Next, it's not visible, but I'm guessing the spring bar arresting hook was not adjusted to slide outward from the case so that once the end link is affixed, the butt of the end link sits evenly with the _ends _of the lugs. This is why the lugs extend beyond the end of the end link. I'm also guessing the little winglets that keep the link from popping out of the bottom were not angled downward to accommodate thicker lugs, so that's a secondary reason why the butt of the end link doesn't align with the lugs, and you see the end of the endlink ending _before_ the end of the lugs.
> 
> Neat idea, but I prefer the OEM bracelet not only for fit, but style. Jubilees to me belong on Datejusts, or watches that fall in the DJ style category. But hey, to each his own.
> 
> I know hollow end links get a bad rap around these parts, and yes they do require a lot of finagling to get right (I've spent hours bending and re-inserting to get it just right), but this one looks like it wasn't bent much at all, or bent haphazardly. It's about so much more than just a fit. You have to take the time to bend them to match the curvature and fit of the lugs (not just to fit the case).
> 
> Leather every time.


Well spotted. I'm also not a fan of jubilee bracelets (aside from on Rolex) was just looking for places where I could get a good fitting aftermarket bracelet similar to the original.

If what you said is true I think I'm just going to have to pay the £200 asking price on ebay for the OEM version.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Artblue2004 said:


> Black leather or bond nato today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leather all day!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

I'm not a fan of the Bond nato colorways. Leather strap for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Mr Auto said:


> where is this bracelet from?


It's a cheap bracelet made by Parnis. Fairly good for the money though. Solid end links, milled clasp but with a weird hinge. I got it from an ebay seller that ships from China. LINK HERE. It goes for $37 but I got it for a bit less with the last site-wide coupon. A number of people started buying these for their Seiko Alpinists after a Youtube reviewer put a video up about it. My bracelet for this Hamilton is already on my blue Alpinist (you can see it here and here) so when this jubilee arrived I thought I would try it on the HKF. The end links don't fit the case perfectly (there is a little wiggle but a thicker spring bar might help) but it's close enough to not look terrible. At first glance I didn't like it at all but every time I look down at it I like it a bit more. In part, I just enjoy having a combination that you don't see others wearing. There is zero historical precedent for a jubilee being on a HKF or any other military watch but that stuff just doesn't bother me at all. I just like messing around and trying new things. Some work, some don't. You can also see it on a Sinn 556 (not mine) and it seems to fit pretty well.


----------



## Balucanb

Here is my 36 Hamilton Turner, Before and after.


----------



## Dan T.

tmnc said:


> I'm not a fan of the Bond nato colorways. Leather strap for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The gray/black one isn't all that bad (I would still never wear it), but that Thunderball one (or whatever film it was) is borderline atrocious. Not a NATO guy in general but I see so many of these that I just roll my eyes... Reddit is worse than WUS though. I swear to Zuul when you flush the toilet at WUS the pipes lead to r/watches at Reddit ...

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Balucanb said:


> Here is my 36 Hamilton Turner, Before and after.
> View attachment 14605573
> View attachment 14605575
> View attachment 14605577
> View attachment 14605595


That looks great. Enjoy! Who worked on it?


----------



## HenryKrinkle

DELETE


----------



## HenryKrinkle

NATO.



Artblue2004 said:


> Black leather or bond nato today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Having lunch with the Auto Chrono









Doc Savage


----------



## JonS1967

mplsabdullah said:


> .


Love this dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Having lunch with the Auto Chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc Savage


Sweet!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Miltie

Serious Hamilton association with the Time Computer line, so I'm gonna post it.....


----------



## Uncle Miltie

Okay, this one is from 1970, Hamilton Day n Date. ETA movement, 14K GF case. really like this one.


----------



## c185445

Love the "selfwinding" remark. Wish that had been the standard instead of "automatic".


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Took it off the bracelet. What do you think?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626

MitchCumsteen said:


> Took it off the bracelet. What do you think?


Looks good. The vintage style leather strap adds warmth and a vintage feel to your Khaki King.


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## Burnt




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First one I've seen. Such a cool looking watch.....enjoy!


----------



## BRN

panucorodolfo said:


> Pan Europ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


Outstanding tequila. ¡Salud!


----------



## TagTime

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Great detail of the Intra-Matic 68 sub dial.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Winstons88

Heres my newest addition


----------



## panucorodolfo

BRN said:


> Outstanding tequila. ¡Salud!


Thanks, the best you can get!!

My all time favorite.

From the highlands of my beautiful state of Jalisco, México.

Salud!!!

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

Recently added the white-dialed Khaki Mechanical...


.


----------



## panucorodolfo

Pan Europ and UTC









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

panucorodolfo said:


> Thanks, the best you can get!!
> 
> My all time favorite.
> 
> From the highlands of my beautiful state of Jalisco, México.
> 
> Salud!!!
> 
> Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


Oh, you don't have to convince me of how good it is! ¡Salud!


----------



## panucorodolfo

BRN said:


> Oh, you don't have to convince me of how good it is! ¡Salud!
> 
> View attachment 14616631


Salud!!!

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## byhsu

Khaki Pilot pioneer on vintage leather strap


----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

Custom 921









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

DJ homage Hamilton









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

Found this one at a flea market, my 12 year old son loves it.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpfahrstar

ACace1 said:


> Custom 921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Beautiful! What size case is that and where was it sourced from?


----------



## ACace1

Jpfahrstar said:


> Beautiful! What size case is that and where was it sourced from?


43mm. Tourby used to sell them. I'm pretty sure they are sold out, I put this one together 5 or 6 years ago.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpfahrstar

Tourby still has them on E-Bay but they’re not cheap. I also have a 921 movement that will probably go into a Tourby case. I have a 917 movement that’s going into a 44mm Helenarou case shortly.


----------



## ACace1

Jpfahrstar said:


> Tourby still has them on E-Bay but they're not cheap. I also have a 921 movement that will probably go into a Tourby case. I have a 917 movement that's going into a 44mm Helenarou case shortly.


I've also got a 917 waiting attention. I was going to probably use Helenarou for it as well. What a small world! Or great minds...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Hamilton UTC

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

byhsu said:


> Khaki Pilot pioneer on vintage leather strap


Love this one! Looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



panucorodolfo said:


> Hamilton UTC
> 
> Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


This is a very cool model!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



JonS1967 said:


> This is a very cool model!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool indeed.

Funny thing is that when I got it the guys at the shop could not find the manual and I still can't figure out what the external bezel with the airport codes works for, anyway It does look very nice.

Thanks

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



panucorodolfo said:


> Cool indeed.
> 
> Funny thing is that when I got it the guys at the shop could not find the manual and I still can't figure out what the external bezel with the airport codes works for, anyway It does look very nice.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


I bet you could get the operation manual from Hamilton.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



JonS1967 said:


> I bet you could get the operation manual from Hamilton.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried, they answered the next day, via their mexican office but told me they dont have an specific manual for the watch...

Maybe I will ask again but only about the use of the cool bezel.

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## byhsu

A better picture.


----------



## JonS1967

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



panucorodolfo said:


> Tried, they answered the next day, via their mexican office but told me they dont have an specific manual for the watch...
> 
> Maybe I will ask again but only about the use of the cool bezel.
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


Hopefully they can at least tell you how to use the bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Steeltown

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Having lunch with the Auto Chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc Savage


Love the panda automatic chronograph!


----------



## tmnc

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



panucorodolfo said:


> Tried, they answered the next day, via their mexican office but told me they dont have an specific manual for the watch...
> 
> Maybe I will ask again but only about the use of the cool bezel.
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


I would assume it is for pilots who are flying into an airport listed on the bezel. So if I was flying from LAX to JFK airport, I'd set the location to JFK and use the GMT hand to set that time's location. I think it is an extra, unnecessary step someone has to do to set up but I'm also not a pilot nor someone who travels a lot so a GMT isnt a function I need.

I think the 9 o'clock crown controls which airport/timezone you want to set to.

Looks nice though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

*Re: &gt;&gt; Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



tmnc said:


> I would assume it is for pilots who are flying into an airport listed on the bezel. So if I was flying from LAX to JFK airport, I'd set the location to JFK and use the GMT hand to set that time's location. I think it is an extra, unnecessary step someone has to do to set up but I'm also not a pilot nor someone who travels a lot so a GMT isnt a function I need.
> 
> I think the 9 o'clock crown controls which airport/timezone you want to set to.
> 
> Looks nice though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I thought about it too, but the window also moves, so you can set the window at the 1, 2,3 etc.

Anyway it looks real cool and I love it.

Regards

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

*Re: &gt;&gt; Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Khaki Pilot getting reflective

Doc Savage


----------



## djames2399

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the strap closer to grey than black?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

djames2399 said:


> Is the strap closer to grey than black?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is grey, yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimL1925

Hamilton Khaki Field Watch. Just picked it up yesterday and I love it.


----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Just got this today.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahuna

.


----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## byhsu

Khaki Pilot pioneer


----------



## A4A

Intra-matic Chrono in blue... really happy with this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauzer67

The magnificent seven


----------



## cghorr01

Khaki Navy Pioneer Small Seconds









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## byhsu

.


----------



## Thunder1

For this morning, this Hammy Khaki Field Pioneer Antimagnetic watch that arrived early yesterday afternoon...wore it yesterday afternoon & evening and so far this morning.. and I like it..it is a close relative of the Hammy chrono I wore Friday morning..powered by an ETA 2824-2, its' dark beige dial features cathedral hands and the case has a fluted edge..the signed crown is of the onion style...and, the seller claims to have recently had it serviced...Hamilton put it on the market around 2012 or so and I don't think they were big sellers..so, w/o further adieu, here's some pics.. 















And here are some pics of it w/ it's chrono brother..


----------



## Watch Carefully

*Classic and elegant diver...*

Ref. 9858 from the late 1980s:










Sub 330 automatic.


----------



## ACace1

*Re: Classic and elegant diver...*



Watch Carefully said:


> Ref. 9858 from the late 1980s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sub 330 automatic.


Oooh! I like this one

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

*Re: Classic and elegant diver...*



Watch Carefully said:


> Ref. 9858 from the late 1980s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sub 330 automatic.


That is a beauty!

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## byhsu

Pilot Pioneer chronograph


----------



## Fossilbones




----------



## ReallyBored

Thunder1 said:


> For this morning, this Hammy Khaki Field Pioneer Antimagnetic watch that arrived early yesterday afternoon...wore it yesterday afternoon & evening and so far this morning.. and I like it..it is a close relative of the Hammy chrono I wore Friday morning..powered by an ETA 2824-2, its' dark beige dial features cathedral hands and the case has a fluted edge..the signed crown is of the onion style...and, the seller claims to have recently had it serviced...Hamilton put it on the market around 2012 or so and I don't think they were big sellers..so, w/o further adieu, here's some pics..
> View attachment 14649503
> 
> View attachment 14649505
> 
> 
> And here are some pics of it w/ it's chrono brother..
> View attachment 14649507
> 
> View attachment 14649509


Congrats on the Pioneer, Thunder1! My Pioneers say hello! I really like the exhibition back on the beige dial. Mine doesn't have that.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ACace1

Cleaned the Hammie 742 "Datejust" inside and out (mainly inside) last night, dial really pops now that the crystal is clear.
Gave the movement a quick clean and lube while in there.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

My Favourite.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fossilbones




----------



## CrazyCat

After a couple of weeks wearing vintage 32mm-34mm pieces, this Pan Europ Auto Chrono looks like a beast today!


----------



## JonS1967

CrazyCat said:


> After a couple of weeks wearing vintage 32mm-34mm pieces, this Pan Europ Auto Chrono looks like a beast today!
> 
> View attachment 14665259


The Pan Europ Chrono is an awesome watch! Looks great!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trent in WA

I just gifted myself this for the holidays. 38mm Khaki Auto. I thought long and hard about getting the Pilot Pioneer - which is a much prettier thing to behold in person than in photos - but ultimately decided that I would miss the date feature, not to mention the extra $200.


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical with white dial and H-50 movement:


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danshort

I like this one on dark brown leather from watch gecko


----------



## Thunder1

A switch to a Hammy(that doesn't appeal to the millennial crowd much, I figure)..


----------



## WTM

Thunder1 said:


> A switch to a Hammy(that doesn't appeal to the millennial crowd much, I figure)..
> View attachment 14670009


May not appeal to millennial's, but it sure does with me.
Great looking watch.


----------



## tmnc

Thunder1 said:


> A switch to a Hammy(that doesn't appeal to the millennial crowd much, I figure)..
> View attachment 14670009


Why would you say that? Oh because we all wear Apple watches, gotcha.

27 yr old here and I have 3 Hammies and REFUSE to buy an Apple watch. Guess I'm an outlier 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort




----------



## fiskadoro

1970s Hamilton Skip Jack Electronic


----------



## rfortson

Vintage 1975 goodness









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeckerUhr




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

rfortson said:


> Vintage 1975 goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Duuuude! Tight!


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Relo60

Thursday greetings :-!


----------



## c185445

Made one year old. Hope I can enjoy it a lot more.

No issues with the watch or the rubber strap.


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical, white-dial variant.


----------



## cybercat

'







'


----------



## djames2399

c185445 said:


> Made one year old. Hope I can enjoy it a lot more.
> 
> No issues with the watch or the rubber strap.
> 
> View attachment 14680189


How is the rubber strap? I'm thinking about the blue one on rubber.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byhsu

Pilot Pioneer


----------



## c185445

I love that chrono. I almost get it a year ago for only €1050 brand new in a reputable jewerly here. It disappeared after a few days... I regret not going for it now.



djames2399 said:


> How is the rubber strap? I'm thinking about the blue one on rubber.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It came with a nice vanilla scent (apparently that's a good sign as far as I've read around here). It's very thick and comfortable. Easily cleanable. Love the khaki branding.

No crevices, marks or anything after a year aside of a slight one where the buckle rests. It's very faint and small, and it cannot be noticed by touching it with your fingers. Maybe after several decades of constant use the buckle could start wearing out the strap at some point? I think it's very hard for that to happen, as I said, the strap is very thick anyway.

The loops I thought they would be a weak point but they are simply in perfect state after a year. Not the slightest sign of wear or damage.

IMO it's the perfect band for an adventure watch.


----------



## Sebast975

Khaki Field Hand-Winding Black PVD on aftermarket strap today.


----------



## toxophilus

My first ever Hamilton _(H64715145)_; I can actually see the hands/indices clearly in all types of lighting :-! _(6.75" wrist)_


----------



## DNARNA

toxophilus said:


> My first ever Hamilton _(H64715145)_; I can actually see the hands/indices clearly in all types of lighting :-! _(6.75" wrist)_
> 
> View attachment 14684979


See very few of these. I'm liking it better than my two 42mms. My wrist is the same size as yours, but you appear to have more of a flat wrist and it allows you to wear it well. It's big, but in a cool way....


----------



## toxophilus

Du-oh; double post...


----------



## toxophilus

Yessir, my eyes are aging so I decided to stop in at a local dealer to try a 46mm size on first & compare it to a 42mm in different color styles than the one I bought. I mainly bought this one due to the size of the minute markers.

My best friend (38+years) liked the 42mm better, but after seeing this one with the blue sunburst dial/polished minute markers she was stunned... Early Christmas present for me as she now demands that I wear it for the holidays!

Driving home tonight after an archery tournament, I could easily make out the hands/numbers from the street lights plus the lume of course when no lights were present!


----------



## SG_Lefty

Latest....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chili1619




----------



## cybercat

'
My regular EDC - 42mm titanium black PVD


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

Just arrived, unworn in box with papers


----------



## danshort




----------



## beefsupreme




----------



## rixcafe




----------



## WSN7

Took a couple glamorous cell phone shots tonight...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## CerealK




----------



## meking

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> View attachment 14705147


Such a good looking watch. Been on my short list for a while now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 😊😄👍🏼🖖🏼🎄


----------



## BRN

Keeping a motor sports theme

*SAUBER-MERCEDES C9 TEST CAR + INTRA-MATIC AUTO CHRONO*


----------



## angeleno310

Intramatic in blue... first day on wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A

New watch today, my first Hamilton 










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe

Another strap option:


----------



## Colderamstel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

My mother just gave me all of the watches my recently departed grandfather owned, one of which was this vintage Hamilton Thin o matic in 10k gold filled case. It was his 25 year service award watch from 1971. Also in the lot was his 35 year service Seiko. 
I'm going to restore them all to good timekeeping and wearable condition, and then hand them down to my children.
Very happy and nostalgic day for me today.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## jmeyers14

Fun one I picked up unsure of how it would look in person. Had it for about two years now and I come back to it regularly. Works better as a summer watch but it's a great casual sporty watch. Better in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

yinzburgher said:


> View attachment 14721553


What bracelet is that? Surprised it seems to fit so well!


----------



## yinzburgher

Vlance said:


> What bracelet is that? Surprised it seems to fit so well!


It's the Parnis that a lot of people have been putting on their Alpinists. It's not a perfect fit but pretty good considering SELs. I bought this one linked below. If you want more info you can also google "Another bracelet option for the Seiko Alpinist", find my post elsewhere, and scroll down a bit.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/183638391316


----------



## Vlance

yinzburgher said:


> It's the Parnis that a lot of people have been putting on their Alpinists. It's not a perfect fit but pretty good considering SELs. I bought this one linked below. If you want more info you can also google "Another bracelet option for the Seiko Alpinist", find my post elsewhere, and scroll down a bit.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/183638391316


Cool, thanks man. Seems to be good quality too.


----------



## BRN

yinzburgher said:


> View attachment 14721553


I usually detest any and all bracelets, but I actually like the pattern on yours. It goes really well with your watch.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## CerealK




----------



## ryanpenal0sa

Here is my new Hamilton Pilot Pioneer.


----------



## SG_Lefty

Okay...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanpenal0sa

Here is another!


----------



## danshort




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Stretch44

Just picked up my first Hamilton. Loving it!


----------



## SkullLeader

Merry Khakimas, everyone


----------



## brash47

Merry Xmas!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryKrinkle

Santa (my wife) was good to me. P.S. It came with a backpack.


----------



## Henrik A

My one and only Hamilton, but I love it!










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## brash47

HenryKrinkle said:


> Santa (my wife) was good to me. P.S. It came with a backpack.
> 
> View attachment 14728285
> 
> 
> View attachment 14728287
> 
> 
> View attachment 14728289
> 
> 
> View attachment 14728291
> 
> 
> View attachment 14728317
> 
> 
> View attachment 14728319


I love that watch....the Macys Edition. The silver numbers are so cool. Now, when you're ready.....put it on this....

Sorry for the weird coloring of the pic....









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## corsokid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryKrinkle

Where can I find that bracelet? I looked on the Hamilton website and nothing jumped out at me.



brash47 said:


> I love that watch....the Macys Edition. The silver numbers are so cool. Now, when you're ready.....put it on this....
> 
> Sorry for the weird coloring of the pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Recent acquisition. ..


----------



## NC_Hager626

Krish47 said:


> Recent acquisition. ..


Mine says g'day!

View attachment IMG_0231.jpg


Picked it up last weekend, and loving it!


----------



## Krish47

NC_Hager626 said:


> Mine says g'day!
> 
> View attachment 14731955
> 
> 
> Picked it last weekend, and loving it!


Congrats mate. Its such an awesome one....

Wear it in good health mate.


----------



## VicRattlehead

Brand new khaki I received as a Christmas gift. Has barely left the wrist since.










Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Krish47 said:


> Congrats mate. Its such an awesome one....
> 
> Wear it in good health mate.


Well hello sexy!!!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## vlax10

Khaki UTC










Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CerealK




----------



## Stretch44




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## Superbri22

A little after Christmas gift to myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco

yinzburgher said:


> It's the Parnis that a lot of people have been putting on their Alpinists. It's not a perfect fit but pretty good considering SELs. I bought this one linked below. If you want more info you can also google "Another bracelet option for the Seiko Alpinist", find my post elsewhere, and scroll down a bit.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/183638391316


.
I like it.. - and a good price for the bracelet, imo. Kudos


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## JonS1967

Krish47 said:


> Recent acquisition. ..
> 
> View attachment 14731859


Beautiful watch... and what an awesome photo! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Thanks a lot mate.. 

Was trying to pop up all the details of the watch with help of some filter.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Been "playing" with my watches all afternoon :-d - including changing up the strap on my Pan Europ:


----------



## corsokid

X wind again today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

Tan dialed Khaki today. Happy New Year, folks!


----------



## jatco

like it bud..|>

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14747847&stc=1&d=1577935465


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## byhsu

What model is it, great looking watch. Simple and elegant.



yankeexpress said:


>


----------



## SalvadorDagi

Four days in a row for the Murph!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

Khaki Navy UTC









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoganB

My vintage chrono matic 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## tmnc

HoganB said:


> My vintage chrono matic


What's the reference number for this?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

Pan Europ









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

panucorodolfo said:


> Khaki Navy UTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


You have a GMT model. There is also a UTC. I had the GMT and it's an awesome watch. Looks great on you.


----------



## copperjohn

Wife is cooking wings...


----------



## gshock626




----------



## HoganB

tmnc said:


> What's the reference number for this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


11002

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## skim0039




----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottsosmith

Hammy Khaki Field on leather NATO strap


----------



## Burnt




----------



## HoganB

Lovely strap to go with this watch


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## steve77

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 14753871


One of my favorite reverse pandas!


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## panucorodolfo

Robotaz said:


> You have a GMT model. There is also a UTC. I had the GMT and it's an awesome watch. Looks great on you.


Thanks, I know it's a Gmt, but I believe the model states it as UTC.

By the way, do you know the use of the outer ring with the airport city names on it?

When I got the watch the guys at the watch shop couldn't find the owners manual, I tried at Hamilton but they sent a regular generic owners manual.

A real nice watch indeed!!

Wear yours in good health.

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

panucorodolfo said:


> Thanks, I know it's a Gmt, but I believe the model states it as UTC.
> 
> By the way, do you know the use of the outer ring with the airport city names on it?
> 
> When I got the watch the guys at the watch shop couldn't find the owners manual, I tried at Hamilton but they sent a regular generic owners manual.
> 
> A real nice watch indeed!!
> 
> Wear yours in good health.
> 
> Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


I always assumed it's just a dial to set that displays which timezone your GMT hand is in. I suppose it's for people moving around multiple zones to help them remember which zone the GMT hand is in.


----------



## panucorodolfo

Robotaz said:


> I always assumed it's just a dial to set that displays which timezone your GMT hand is in. I suppose it's for people moving around multiple zones to help them remember which zone the GMT hand is in.


Thanks a lot... I got the same idea, looks nice anyway.

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Bringing out an old friend from semi-retirement today..one of the first 'nice' wrist offerings that I picked up when I started 'collecting' 11 or 12 years ago..


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoganB

Thunder1 said:


> Bringing out an old friend from semi-retirement today..one of the first 'nice' wrist offerings that I picked up when I started 'collecting' 11 or 12 years ago..
> View attachment 14764975


Beauty

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kaloyanski

My new love - Jazzmaster Auto Chrono


----------



## cikaZubic

Team earth









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CrazyCat




----------



## HenryKrinkle




----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> View attachment 14771497


Nice watch mate and as usual awesome pic :-!:-! ...Your 5s is still good!!!


----------



## jatherly

Hamilton Khaki Field Chronograph (Model No : 3828)


----------



## jatherly

double post


----------



## CrazyCat

CrazyCat said:


> View attachment 14771497


Hi Kris! Thanks a lot! You remember about my old phone!!! Yes, it's still capturing some nice shots...

So, you're back! I thought we lost you when you moved on to more expensive brands (Longines, Tudor...).
The other day while I was catching up with WUS, I saw you got an Intramatic Auto Chrono, but then I forgot to send congrats, so... congrats!!!
That's a beautiful piece, beautiful enough to make you come back.
Are you still rocking the BigEye?

This hobby is beautiful. Expensive, but beautiful indeed...

Cheers!!!


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> Hi Kris! Thanks a lot! You remember about my old phone!!! Yes, it's still capturing some nice shots...
> 
> So, you're back! I thought we lost you when you moved on to more expensive brands (Longines, Tudor...).
> The other day while I was catching up with WUS, I saw you got an Intramatic Auto Chrono, but then I forgot to send congrats, so... congrats!!!
> That's a beautiful piece, beautiful enough to make you come back.
> Are you still rocking the BigEye?
> 
> This hobby is beautiful. Expensive, but beautiful indeed...
> 
> Cheers!!!


Thanks a lot mate.

Its good to be back mate. I started my serious watch collection with Hamilton (Hamilton railroad petite small seconds), so that brand have a special place and will have for ever....

Big eye is long gone brother.....

What happened to "Ashford watches" . Looks like they dont have Hamilton's on sale.

Yeah mate, couldn't agree more. This is the most beautiful hobby... :-!:-!


----------



## kiwi71

Ok, I haven't worn my Hamilton in a while so I'm hitting up both the Khaki and this thread. Forgive me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slickvolt

kiwi71 said:


> Ok, I haven't worn my Hamilton in a while so I'm hitting up both the Khaki and this thread. Forgive me...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For one spilt second...I thought you wrote you were "giving up" both the Khaki and this thread....I honestly was going to ask 1. How much? And 2. Why?

My bad. Old eyes can cause trouble.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## beefsupreme




----------



## HoganB

Not familiar with this model. Does the lock system work well?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Hamilton Murray (c. 1955)


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba

Enjoy your Wednesday ??????


----------



## MysteryBiscuits

Hamilton's own reproduction of the 1920s Piping Rock, except gold-plated and quartz...


----------



## beefsupreme

HoganB said:


> Not familiar with this model. Does the lock system work well?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I love how this watch looks. But the lock system is not super friendly and does not leave a lot of room to adjust the time. If someone has big fingers they might get frustrated.


----------



## Pneuma

Interstellar


----------



## NC_Hager626

My first Hamilton automatic. It should be noted that it is on its second OEM strap - the strap develops a great patina over time.

View attachment IMG_0238.jpg


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical white dial version:


----------



## Unc Sam

Latest acquisition


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton QNE


----------



## fatalelement

Wearing my 1941 coral gold Myron. When the dial was restored, it was replated to contrast match the rhodium-plated gold numerals (and looks quite nice!) instead of just coral. The coral gold was only produced for a year due to the war and when production resumed, they never reintroduced coral.








Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort

Evening switch for a Saturday night dinner out with my wife.


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Relo60

And another Hamilton KK:-!

Happy Monday 😃👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

New to me W10 from 73 ,


----------



## JonS1967

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco

I'll post my grandfather's again...
Could use 'face lift'...':think: maybe


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Davemro

First Hamilton. Quite impressed with it so far. Great sizing.


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal

Been wearing this for the past two days.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## scottsosmith

Viewmatic on polished leather strap with white stiching








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Some weekend 'flecto on my '41 coral gold Myron

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

My Sunday watch










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Stirling Moss




----------



## Sir-Guy

@fatalelement, that Myron is fabulous! Great condition, and I love that dial color.

Khaki Field Mechanical here today. This is the green dial version. I've had trouble getting a strap I like on it, as I'm not a fan of the green canvas one it came with.

Trying some inexpensive brown leather today. How's it look, guys?


----------



## tmnc

Brown with white stitching would look good on it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Just got home from work and switched to this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CerealK




----------



## Aaron Tan

Hi guys I'm new to the community and wanted to share my Hammy.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## JunkerJorge

Been trying some other straps but back to stock in the Khaki King and just feels right.


----------



## djames2399

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

First day with the Murph










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dglsjhan

A couple photos from a couple of years ago.


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## ThePsychoToad

Really loving the grey dial on my Jazzmaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antoniomvm

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

My khaki Navy with a Oxygen Nato.









Enviado de meu Moto Z (2) usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

Stuck in traffic...


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## CrazyCat

ZM-73 said:


> View attachment 14827821


Beautiful strap!!!


----------



## CrazyCat

It's very nice how the sunburst dial and brushed indices/hands play with the light on this one:


----------



## ZM-73

Thank you. It's handmade from ManCaveLeather on Etsy.


----------



## sabot03196

Just received her today.


----------



## sabot03196

Just received her today.

It's the 60 click bezel but it doesn't seem as stiff as some of the videos I've seen of the 120 click bezel. Really liking the fit and finish of the watch.

View attachment 14830009


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> It's very nice how the sunburst dial and brushed indices/hands play with the light on this one:
> 
> View attachment 14828485


Nice snap mate...

The raised indices also looks good under lights.


----------



## Krish47

ZM-73 said:


> View attachment 14827819
> 
> View attachment 14827821


Yeah , the strap really compliments the Pan europ. And great background too..:-!:-!


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Unc Sam

My attempt at dramatic photography.......


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## catlike

Back on the OEM fabric strap after a nearly 3 year hiatus:


----------



## tmnc

That is a fantastic photo, well done. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

Amazing what $50us can get sometimes!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Foggy day on the coast - wearing my '41 Hamilton Myron









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## old skool

Skymaster on WWII canvas strap


----------



## NC_Hager626

My Hamilton Intra-matic 38mm. I really enjoy the dial's overall simplicity with its 5-minute makers, the date at the 6 o'clock position and its handset.

View attachment IMG_0234.JPG


----------



## JonS1967

fatalelement said:


> Foggy day on the coast - wearing my '41 Hamilton Myron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Love this one. Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## SalvadorDagi

Don't let me leave Murph!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

Thin-o-matic today.


----------



## MrZeke

Manual wind field date on an archer olive fabric strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SalvadorDagi

ReallyBored said:


> Thin-o-matic today.


stunning watch!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

ReallyBored said:


> Thin-o-matic today.


What a great looking watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sokka

My Jazzmaster Viewmatic 37mm


----------



## Budman2k




----------



## NC_Hager626

Budman2k said:


>


Nice Khaki X-Wind Automatic Chronograph.

BTW, your pics are not showing up because you are using imgur as a hosting site - I had to right-click to see the pic, which took me to the imgur site. It has to do with the connectivity of an https (a secure site) from an http (a non-secure site). Please see below two WUS threads (there many more) on the imgur subject matter:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/posts-imgur-issues-4800231.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/image-blocked-4735863.html


----------



## MrZeke

TagTime said:


> My Sunday watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: Duikhorloge


Wow, that is gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

MrZeke said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## danshort

Received an employee referral bonus this week at work and immediately ordered this. Ive been eyeballing it for a while now. Trying out some different straps on it - right now, I've got it on this tan suede from watch gecko.


----------



## rfortson

~1975 Hamilton Chronograph G









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## danshort

Trying this on dark brown today. I'm not sure I'm completely feeling this combo. It's not bad, but could be better. Have a light brown and a reddish brown of the same style on the way to try too.

View attachment 14855675


----------



## JonS1967

Sokka said:


> My Jazzmaster Viewmatic 37mm


What a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

rfortson said:


> ~1975 Hamilton Chronograph G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Wow! Sweet!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrippens

Took my new-to-me khaki mechanical H-50 on a field trip. I've got some Luff straps in the mail, but I'm liking the OEM nato more than expected.


----------



## copperjohn

.


----------



## toxophilus

Really pleased with this H-30 movement +2 SPD the first week, then it went to ~ -8/-10 the following month; 3 months later it's around +1 SPD!!!


----------



## NC_Hager626

toxophilus said:


> Really pleased with this H-30 movement +2 SPD the first week, then it went to ~ -8/-10 the following month; 3 months later it's around +1 SPD!!!


Good to know. I am experiencing something similar with one of my H-30 movements as well - even though it is on a winder when not worn. I will see what happens when warmer temps arrive.


----------



## copperjohn

.


----------



## Dan T.

My H70305143 in crappy office lighting.

My H69439411 in pretty good afternoon lightning.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626

Dan T. said:


> My H70305143 in crappy office lighting.


I like the leather strap on your Khaki Field date. Who is the manufacturer of the strap?


----------



## Dan T.

NC_Hager626 said:


> I like the leather strap on your Khaki Field date. Who is the manufacturer of the strap?


That's the Hadley-Roma MS854. It's actually suede, but you can barely tell. It's a thicc boi too, man. This is my biggest watch at 40mm, so naturally I wanted to go thick with the strap too. It's the chestnut color. I also have a dark brown one that I sometimes put on it. And a blue one. But really the bracelet for this watch makes it really cool to wear, but I only wear bracelets in the warmer months.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the day w/ this now out-of-production Hammy(Old soldiers never die; they just fade away....)


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

Thunder1 said:


> Starting off the day w/ this now out-of-production Hammy(Old soldiers never die; they just fade away....)
> View attachment 14859947


Now that is very nice indeed, lovely piece....


----------



## CerealK

.


----------



## remix_

Here is my XL Khaki Field Auto Chronograph - Blue Dial on a red, white, and blue NATO to celebrate Hamilton's american heritage!


----------



## CrazyCat

Brought this one to the office today:


----------



## SalvadorDagi

Feeling like Jack Ryan today.









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph

Hamilton Boulton, got it yesterday. Don't know why the computer rotated the picture.


----------



## jkingrph

Hamilton Boulton, don't know how this duplicate post happened. It's obvious I do not know much about posting pictures. I may have gone about it in a roundabout way. Took iPhone pic, emailed it to myself, then copied it to my pc desktop, then searched and uploaded it here. The only other way I know how is to use digital camera, take card out of camera and insert in pc, then locate and upload pic.


----------



## usaomil

Sorry, don't know why it's up side down.


----------



## yvliew

Mine on nato.. bought this on 8th and now is 12th almost midnight. Running +2 secs since 8th. That's pretty good !


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## SalvadorDagi

I'm actually wearing the SAME watch I was wearing yesterday. This doesn't usually happen.  I keep the Chrono running to give me the sweeping second hand I need. The rubbery band on this watch is also the most comfortable of any Hammy I own.









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco

ACace1 said:


> Amazing what $50us can get sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Right on..!!


----------



## jatco

usaomil said:


> View attachment 14862331
> Sorry, don't know why it's up side down.


Either way...Looks good..!


----------



## jatco

jkingrph said:


> Hamilton Boulton, don't know how this duplicate post happened. It's obvious I do not know much about posting pictures. I may have gone about it in a roundabout way. Took iPhone pic, emailed it to myself, then copied it to my pc desktop, then searched and uploaded it here. The only other way I know how is to use digital camera, take card out of camera and insert in pc, then locate and upload pic.


Pics came out great.. Sharp looking piece..


----------



## SalvadorDagi

jkingrph said:


> Hamilton Boulton, don't know how this duplicate post happened. It's obvious I do not know much about posting pictures. I may have gone about it in a roundabout way. Took iPhone pic, emailed it to myself, then copied it to my pc desktop, then searched and uploaded it here. The only other way I know how is to use digital camera, take card out of camera and insert in pc, then locate and upload pic.


Fwiw, I used to do the same thing to upload a picture. I started using Tapatalk and it gives me an option to take a pic and upload it to the forum right from the app. I'm not super technical so I don't know exactly how it works, but it's easy enough for me to post pics. $.02.

Sharp looking watch!

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

W10 issued from 73 ,


----------



## Artblue2004

King for a day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TotsActual

Pilot GMT on bracelet.


----------



## TotsActual

View attachment 14869347


Pilot GMT on bracelet.


----------



## capt-dim

in love with my military hamy ...


----------



## RLS1851

Older photo, but this is what I'm wearing today.


----------



## SG02WRX

Very cool design


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

This baby just landed at my doorstep yesterday afternoon!


----------



## rubber_ducky

Three in a row...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SalvadorDagi

A photo from yesterday, but still applicable because I've worn this Hammy four days in a ROW (that's a big deal for me).









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*



RussMurray said:


> This baby just landed at my doorstep yesterday afternoon!
> 
> View attachment 14872833


Beautiful! Congratulations!! I'm wearing this Chrono tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Really like the Big Crown



Incredible strap is a Hadley-Roma 854


----------



## CPRwatch

And the W10 again,


----------



## bdjansen

Thunder1 said:


> Starting off the day w/ this now out-of-production Hammy(Old soldiers never die; they just fade away....)
> View attachment 14859947


What size is this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa

Here is my first, but likely not my last Hamilton.


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Thanks very much. I really like the case shape of those Pan editions. I have to say that getting on the Hamilton bandwagon might be a slippery slope


----------



## danshort

All of my Hamiltons in one pic.


----------



## RotorNoise

Here's my Ardmore. Was looking for a tank style watch and this little piece really spoke to me!


----------



## booboobear

Hammy Navy Pilot on a Stingray strap. It's quickly become my go-to daily wear "work watch" because it works so well with black, brown, tan, almost any color, leather strap.


----------



## Thunder1

Ahh, Washington's Birthday!!..to commemorate, I'll wear 2 watches with the name of a would=be President in them...and they just happen to be recent additions to my herd that I'm happy with..so, I'll start the day wearing.. 








And for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## c185445

Chilling with my Hammy.


----------



## philskywalker

Frogman


----------



## Krish47

philskywalker said:


> Frogman


Nice hammy and a great pic too.


----------



## yvliew

Swap out the bracelet with leather strap.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Dan T.

gshock626 said:


>


Man, it vexes me why Hamilton decided to put the drilled lug holes so far out from the case. I love my KFMs with all my heart, but that gap between the spring bar and the case prevents me from ever putting a two-piece strap on mine. Scooch it in another 1mm-2mm and strap swappage would be killer.


----------



## gshock626

Dan T. said:


> Man, it vexes me why Hamilton decided to put the drilled lug holes so far out from the case. I love my KFMs with all my heart, but that gap between the spring bar and the case prevents me from ever putting a two-piece strap on mine. Scooch it in another 1mm-2mm and strap swappage would be killer.


Can't argue that. It would certainly be an improvement.


----------



## Maddog1970

Previously owned a couple of Xwinds and a Jazzmaster Chrono, but been away from Hamilton for a while......that’s all changing, as I have 3 incoming over the next couple of weeks........a Murph, Jack Ryan Chrono and a Khaki Pilot day/date.....

Will post pics as the show.......very excited!


----------



## djames2399

I'm really digging the look of the newly announced titanium Field with the brown strap, so I tried the black mechanical Field with brown leather nato and I think it gets pretty close to the same look. I love this combo.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SalvadorDagi

Maddog1970 said:


> Previously owned a couple of Xwinds and a Jazzmaster Chrono, but been away from Hamilton for a while......that's all changing, as I have 3 incoming over the next couple of weeks........a Murph, Jack Ryan Chrono and a Khaki Pilot day/date.....
> 
> Will post pics as the show.......very excited!


Murph, Ryan (and Cooper?) is a VERY solid group! Welcome back and post some pics when you can. I've worn my Ryan for a solid week now, tomorrow I'll bust out the Murph!









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Rickster27b

Hamilton Khaki 38 on a new 20mm Martu Vintage Leather and Canvas strap.


----------



## SalvadorDagi

Today I'm wearing the smaller/older version of the Jack Ryan Chrono. 38mm Khaki Auto Chrono from 2011/2012.









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## bigredhuskers

great shots


----------



## fatalelement

Suited up for Lawyer Time again 
1941 Hamilton Myron









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Thanks Sal......

....and the first one is in, disclaimer here is that I am sucker for PVD coated watches (hence the Jack Ryan), so for my Khaki Pilot it had to be the new(ish) brown PVD vintage version.....

Love it!

......but must confess it's the Murph that i am looking forward to the most, and of course that is taking the longest to get here!















The Jack Ryan should be here fri/sat, Canada Post willing!



SalvadorDagi said:


> Murph, Ryan (and Cooper?) is a VERY solid group! Welcome back and post some pics when you can. I've worn my Ryan for a solid week now, tomorrow I'll bust out the Murph!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## SalvadorDagi

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks Sal......
> 
> ....and the first one is in, disclaimer here is that I am sucker for PVD coated watches (hence the Jack Ryan), so for my Khaki Pilot it had to be the new(ish) brown PVD vintage version.....
> 
> Love it!
> 
> ......but must confess it's the Murph that i am looking forward to the most, and of course that is taking the longest to get here!
> 
> View attachment 14885215
> View attachment 14885221
> 
> 
> The Jack Ryan should be here fri/sat, Canada Post willing!


That pilot is a beautiful watch. I like the color combinations on the dial. If i wasn't worried my wife would throw me out I would put it on the wish list. 

I have at least 6 straps JUST for the Murph. That watch works with a lot of different styles. Here's the Murph on a Geckota leather strap.

Ironically enough, I've never changed the strap on the Ryan. The black rubber-ish strap it comes with is one of the most comfortable i own.

Looking forward to seeing the Ryan and Murph!









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## HughesAlex9010

My trusty Hamilton Khaki Automatic. My daily beater, this one has definitely been through it with me. Absolutely love this watch and am looking at picking up an automatic chrono from Hamilton soon.


----------



## Maddog1970

First full day with my Khaki.....changed the stock strap for a Rios Pilot......love the colour combo on this and the dial detail!


----------



## SalvadorDagi

Murph in sunny Seattleon on the commute across Elliott Bay.









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## LucasWalker42




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## emgee79

Not the best pic, but here's my 9721:


----------



## Coondawg07

KFM white for work today.


----------



## JohnM67

^Same as above^

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical, white dial version.


----------



## Maddog1970

Jack Ryan Khaki arrived.......love, love, love it!

Big fan of PVD cases, and this is a great example of stealth at work, while still being legible.....wasn't sure how I felt about no running seconds, but it a real nice balance to the dial......

Makes my new Hammy total 2 and holding, as my Murph purchase died because the seller, in spite of listing it for sale, didn't actually have it and wouldn't for a week or 2....suffice to say I have my refund tucked back into my PayPal account!

Late night pic.....


----------



## too solid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SalvadorDagi

Maddog1970 said:


> Jack Ryan Khaki arrived.......love, love, love it!
> 
> Big fan of PVD cases, and this is a great example of stealth at work, while still being legible.....wasn't sure how I felt about no running seconds, but it a real nice balance to the dial......
> 
> Makes my new Hammy total 2 and holding, as my Murph purchase died because the seller, in spite of listing it for sale, didn't actually have it and wouldn't for a week or 2....suffice to say I have my refund tucked back into my PayPal account!
> 
> Late night pic.....
> 
> View attachment 14892385


Looks sharp. Congrats on the new addition to the Hammy Family!

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445

Due an emotional pain I'm going through and that I think it won't fade in a long while sadly I've decided to stop using my Hamilton and I'm going to save it for better times. Today I went with my faithful ..... for a long stroll as a (hopefully temporary) farewell.

Loved the watch since I bought it more than a year ago. Loved the rubber strap, the case, and its accuracy. See you Hammy!


----------



## c185445

Due an emotional pain I'm going through and that I think it won't fade in a long while sadly I've decided to stop using my Hamilton and I'm going to save it for better times. Today I went with my faithful dog (female dog, for some reason the proper term isn't allowed to be written here  ) for a long stroll as a (hopefully temporary) farewell.

Loved the watch since I bought it more than a year ago. Loved the rubber strap, the case, and its accuracy. See you Hammy!

View attachment 14896695


View attachment 14896697


View attachment 14896699


----------



## asfalloth

c185445 said:


> Due an emotional pain I'm going through and that I think it won't fade in a long while sadly I've decided to stop using my Hamilton and I'm going to save it for better times. Today I went with my faithful dog (female dog, for some reason the proper term isn't allowed to be written here  ) for a long stroll as a (hopefully temporary) farewell.
> 
> Loved the watch since I bought it more than a year ago. Loved the rubber strap, the case, and its accuracy. See you Hammy!
> 
> View attachment 14896695
> 
> 
> View attachment 14896697
> 
> 
> View attachment 14896699


Lovely watch, hope things get better for you soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

c185445 said:


> Due an emotional pain I'm going through and that I think it won't fade in a long while sadly I've decided to stop using my Hamilton and I'm going to save it for better times. Today I went with my faithful ..... for a long stroll as a (hopefully temporary) farewell.
> 
> Loved the watch since I bought it more than a year ago. Loved the rubber strap, the case, and its accuracy. See you Hammy!
> 
> View attachment 14896695
> 
> 
> View attachment 14896697
> 
> 
> View attachment 14896699


hope the situation gets better....|>


----------



## TagTime

c185445 said:


> Due an emotional pain I'm going through and that I think it won't fade in a long while sadly I've decided to stop using my Hamilton and I'm going to save it for better times. Today I went with my faithful ..... for a long stroll as a (hopefully temporary) farewell.
> 
> Loved the watch since I bought it more than a year ago. Loved the rubber strap, the case, and its accuracy. See you Hammy!
> 
> View attachment 14896695
> 
> 
> View attachment 14896697
> 
> 
> View attachment 14896699


Hope it gets better soon for you brother. The watch will be there waiting for you.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## TagTime

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## duc

c185445 said:


> Due an emotional pain I'm going through and that I think it won't fade in a long while sadly I've decided to stop using my Hamilton and I'm going to save it for better times. Today I went with my faithful ..... for a long stroll as a (hopefully temporary) farewell.
> 
> Loved the watch since I bought it more than a year ago. Loved the rubber strap, the case, and its accuracy. See you Hammy!
> 
> View attachment 14896695
> 
> 
> View attachment 14896697
> 
> 
> View attachment 14896699


Like the others, I hope things improve for you. They usually do. I recommend spending a lot of time with that terrific looking pup in the pictures. If I was down, that little pup would cheer me up any time.


----------



## BRN




----------



## yinzburgher

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

HKFDDA on a NATO








Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

My Jack Ryan, and what cheers me up every time I see her....my Lady Akita, Kilo.....


----------



## JonS1967

too solid said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super cool watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

And it’s back on the wrist ,


----------



## Flopi81

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer Mechanical.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

c185445 said:


> Due an emotional pain I'm going through and that I think it won't fade in a long while...


Hang in there brother. Sounds like you know there's a light at the end of the tunnel. Keep your thoughts out there and they get better every day. Peace to you.


----------



## BRN

c185445 said:


> Due an emotional pain I'm going through and that I think it won't fade in a long while sadly I've decided to stop using my Hamilton and I'm going to save it for better times. Today I went with my faithful ..... for a long stroll as a (hopefully temporary) farewell.


It will get better brother. Give it time and hang in there.


----------



## ReallyBored

Khaki Field Auto today....


----------



## JonS1967

Evening in the couch. This watch is quite photogenic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

fatalelement said:


> Suited up for Lawyer Time again
> 1941 Hamilton Myron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


That's a beauty!

I'm wearing my ~1975 Chronograph G with the Valjoux 7736









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yooperguy

Anniversary gift from my wife.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Jack Ryan still


----------



## JonS1967

rfortson said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> I'm wearing my ~1975 Chronograph G with the Valjoux 7736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I love that Chrono!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

BRN said:


>


Beautiful!

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## BRN

TagTime said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks! Your Intra-Matic 68 LE isn't too bad either!


----------



## BlueWhelan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

A new strap from Holben's arrived the other day.....


----------



## copperjohn

.


----------



## Dan T.

BlueWhelan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I almost bought one of these last year. The date window scared me out of it, but everything else is absolutely perfect. If they had a no-date, or six o'clock date window, I'd be wearing one right now.

How are you liking it? Is the sapphire flat, or slightly domed?


----------



## BlueWhelan

Dan T. said:


> I almost bought one of these last year. The date window scared me out of it, but everything else is absolutely perfect. If they had a no-date, or six o'clock date window, I'd be wearing one right now.
> 
> How are you liking it? Is the sapphire flat, or slightly domed?


Honestly, I love it. The sapphire has a slight dome to it. It's 37mm case means it's super easy and comfortable to wear everyday, and it's currently running under 1 sec/day. Not a fan of the OEM strap though. I swapped mine.

I wish they made this model as a 39 or 40mm with the blue hands. If they did I'd get one of those in a heartbeat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JunkerJorge

Natoed up today.


----------



## c185445

Thanks everyone for your kind words!



rfortson said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> I'm wearing my ~1975 Chronograph G with the Valjoux 7736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice. Love the bracelet too, is it the original one? I love rubber and textile straps but metal gives the watch IMO more sense of "jewelry" which is cool too.


----------



## Dan T.

My KFA with the Geckota Vegan strap in sucky office lighting. Will be switching back to bracelet once the weather warms up.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T.

BlueWhelan said:


> Honestly, I love it. The sapphire has a slight dome to it. It's 37mm case means it's super easy and comfortable to wear everyday, and it's currently running under 1 sec/day. Not a fan of the OEM strap though. I swapped mine.
> 
> I wish they made this model as a 39 or 40mm with the blue hands. If they did I'd get one of those in a heartbeat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny - 37mm is my sweet spot (I'm 6.5"). Looks great. I'm torn between this one and a Certina that caught my eye, but I'm also moving soon, so I need to shore up as much cash as possible... So probably won't do it until end of the year...

You can't have too many Hamilton's...

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Intramatic today










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Penduyboy




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## SalvadorDagi

yankeexpress said:


>


That's a great strap for the Murph!

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

SalvadorDagi said:


> That's a great strap for the Murph!


Thanks! It is a Hadley-Roma 854.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy..


----------



## rfortson

c185445 said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words!
> 
> Nice. Love the bracelet too, is it the original one? I love rubber and textile straps but metal gives the watch IMO more sense of "jewelry" which is cool too.


Thanks! Yes it's the original jangly jubilee. I love it!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid

New bracelet for the Chronomatic 50.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catchabrick

Here’s my X-Wind on a marine national strap. There are several other Hamilton models I’m pining over... my eyes are bigger than my wallet.


----------



## TagTime

too solid said:


> New bracelet for the Chronomatic 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a nice looking watch, the bracelet goes well with it as well. For 48mm it seems to fit nicely on your wrist, unless you have a big wrist.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Maddog1970

JR on a one piece nato


----------



## Krish47

Intramatic again today.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## too solid

TagTime said:


> That is a nice looking watch, the bracelet goes well with it as well. For 48mm it seems to fit nicely on your wrist, unless you have a big wrist.
> 
> IG: Duikhorloge


Thanks. My wrist is about 7 1/4".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt




----------



## acrolyu2




----------



## yinzburgher

Khaki Navy Scuba today.









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## c185445

yinzburgher said:


> Khaki Navy Scuba today.
> 
> ***PIC***
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Hadn't seen it with a textile strap. Looks cool too. With rubber, bracelet, leather or textile, this watch looks nice with almost everything in my opinion.


----------



## Burnt

acrolyu2 said:


>


I really like that strap choice and would've never thought I'd like anything that god-awful shade of green, but in this case it works. Who's the manufacturer and where'd did you purchase it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tmnc

Burnt said:


> I really like that strap choice and would've never thought I'd like anything that god-awful shade of green, but in this case it works. Who's the manufacturer and where'd did you purchase it? Thanks in advance!


Looks like a Haveston Service strap

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort




----------



## HenryKrinkle

Now THAT'S a watch! Yowza. What's the reference #?



yinzburgher said:


> Khaki Navy Scuba today.
> 
> View attachment 14918833
> 
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

HenryKrinkle said:


> Now THAT'S a watch! Yowza. What's the reference #?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's reference H82345141. LINK HERE. That's for the blue Khaki Navy Scuba on a bracelet. It also comes on a NATO and on rubber with different reference numbers. I just noticed at the bottom of the page that there are two new colors, green w/ black (H82375161) and blue w/ orange (H82365141). This is the first I've seen them anyway. I'm not sure I love the green but it's cool to have the option.


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## tmnc

yinzburgher said:


> I'm not sure I love the green but it's cool to have the option.


It's because of the black portion of the bezel. If they did all green or even a SS it would look much better.

If you're a Florida fan that blue/orange is for you.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 14922079


I've always liked this model, but had a hard time finding one.

So instead, I treated myself to the chronograph version.

It's still 38mm, but noticeably thicker because of the chrono movement.


----------



## JohnM67

Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## dt75

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

My daily driver.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical:


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## CrazyCat

New phone, new pic quality!


----------



## Krish47

CrazyCat said:


> New phone, new pic quality!
> 
> View attachment 14937145


Awesome pic mate as always.....|>

Now pls do tell us who is the successor of your 5S


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

dt75 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Thank you for your service!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

dt75 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Thank you for your service!


----------



## Relo60

Here's to you Mr.Hamilton KNS:-!


----------



## Mr Auto

Relo60 said:


> Here's to you Mr.Hamilton KNS:-!
> 
> View attachment 14940295
> View attachment 14940297
> View attachment 14940299


Never seen this one. What's the model number?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Mr.Auto. It is the Hamilton - Khaki Navy Scuba - Ref. H645150. It has been discontinued in lieu of their latest version with the date at 4


----------



## BRN




----------



## too solid

My only Hamilton, which you guys have seen in this thread before.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T.

Relo60 said:


> Mr.Auto. It is the Hamilton - Khaki Navy Scuba - Ref. H645150. It has been discontinued in lieu of their latest version with the date at 4


They should have left it at six. Oh well.


----------



## TheOracle

World Timer


----------



## JohnM67

Happy Saint Patrick's Day:


----------



## RNR82




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Bruiser




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Thefang73

Might be the best place to ask, I really like the khaki mechanical, love the manual wind H50. Just one small question, its fairly thin and the springbars are out at the end of the longer lugs, I love to wear my natos with the extra keeper taken off and I hope this makes sense, is the watch still able to "crimp" the nato enough it isn't sliding around on the strap?

Maybe not a dealbreaker but thought I would ask, hope it makes sense!


----------



## Thefang73

Double post, apologies.


----------



## Dan T.

Thefang73 said:


> Might be the best place to ask, I really like the khaki mechanical, love the manual wind H50. Just one small question, its fairly thin and the springbars are out at the end of the longer lugs, I love to wear my natos with the extra keeper taken off and I hope this makes sense, is the watch still able to "crimp" the nato enough it isn't sliding around on the strap?
> 
> Maybe not a dealbreaker but thought I would ask, hope it makes sense!


Just get a Zulu or single-pass NATO strap, and Bob's your uncle.

But the best option I think is the stock NATO the KFM comes with. No dorky loops hanging out - it's all very snug and streamlined. Way more comfortable than after-market straps, too. And you get the signed buckle. ;-)


----------



## ArmsOfTime




----------



## BRN

Took off the Kaluga cognac racing strap, slapped on a Horween shell cordovan and put on some _Grizzly Bear_ on the turntable.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Cookin' with the Hammy


----------



## danshort




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## rfortson

Chronograph G from ~1975









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

Ref. 6234 from the late '90s....


----------



## maguirejp

Still wearing this watch, cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

rfortson said:


> Chronograph G from ~1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Super cool, love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Krish47 said:


> Awesome pic mate as always.....|>
> 
> Now pls do tell us who is the successor of your 5S


LOL! Thanks!!! It's an 11 Pro.

I'm rejoining the hobby just today: these last days have been crazy because of work-related stuff...

Really happy to be around here again.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Vlance

maguirejp said:


> View attachment 14973781
> 
> 
> Still wearing this watch, cheers from Calgary, Canada


Could I trouble you for strap origin?


----------



## Thunder1

For the work day, a chrono..


----------



## maguirejp

Vlance, it is Timex from my Todd Snyder, cheers, 
maguirejp


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Took this earlier. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

SmwrNDMdl said:


> Took this earlier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! |>

That's the 40mm version, right?


----------



## CPRwatch

W10 for WFH ,


----------



## JunkerJorge

I got to say, after several days of home quarantine that day complication starts to come in real handy.


----------



## asushane

My latest acquisition is this Hamilton Railroad. Picked it up from Nordstrom Rack online on sale for $300!


----------



## Vlance

maguirejp said:


> Vlance, it is Timex from my Todd Snyder, cheers,
> maguirejp


No way... looks great!


----------



## CrazyCat

asushane said:


> View attachment 14982165
> 
> 
> My latest acquisition is this Hamilton Railroad. Picked it up from Nordstrom Rack online on sale for $300!


Nice catch!


----------



## rpboronat

Hi to all:

This is mine. Very happy with it.









Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

asushane said:


> View attachment 14982165
> 
> 
> My latest acquisition is this Hamilton Railroad. Picked it up from Nordstrom Rack online on sale for $300!


That looks great on the stock bracelet!

I don't wear mine much anymore, but I've had it on for the past couple of days (here with some Vitamin C in the background).


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

ReallyBored said:


> Nice! |>
> 
> That's the 40mm version, right?


Yes, it is. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## Dr. Robert

The hack!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaloyanski




----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## NedM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy chrono to get the day going..








And a taste of champagne later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## amg37




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Got to reverse that. 










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## rrstd




----------



## JonS1967

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Trifecta!!! A day off... oops.









Problem solved... correct date now 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

And we're back!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the day w/ a taste of champagne... 








For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Hamilton hump day









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

KFM in the woods...….


----------



## brash47

*Re: &gt;&gt; Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: &gt;&gt; Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*


----------



## Thunder1

To start the day off.. 








And a taste of champagne for the afternoon/evening..


----------



## trameline

This is my First Hamilton ,it's a big fella, but it wears well


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Time Seller

No, nothing to do with MIB... :roll:


----------



## aegon




----------



## jatco

Time Seller said:


> No, nothing to do with MIB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


.
Maybe Elvis


----------



## clubcourage




----------



## jlondono77




----------



## tmnc

I sold my Pan Europ early last month or so and my dad said he really regretted not buying it form me. Today I got to give him his early bday present...a Pan Europ







*old photo of mine*

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrstd

Looks great. What brand is the strap?



Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15002295


----------



## cghorr01

Navy Pioneer Small Seconds brothers! Blue just came in today from a fellow WUS member!









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Kilovolt

rrstd said:


> Looks great. What brand is the strap?


It's the OEM


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

First time wearing blue!









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## capt-dim

my Hamy ....


----------



## capt-dim

my Hamy ....

View attachment 15014263


----------



## ReallyBored

Paneurop…..


----------



## JonS1967

ReallyBored said:


> Paneurop&#8230;..


That's a beauty!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

New to me today!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN

MitchCumsteen said:


> New to me today!!!


Congrats! I've been so tempted to pick up one of those but I have to adhere to my one watch per brand rule.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## nick_65




----------



## HenryKrinkle

I wish I could "Like" this more than once.



brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Thanks!!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er

Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT WorldTime


----------



## HenryKrinkle




----------



## brash47

HenryKrinkle said:


> View attachment 15023693


Is this the Macy's edition with grey lettering?

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryKrinkle

It is! Such an awesome watch! I bought it direct from Hamilton though. Well, my wife technically did. ;-)



brash47 said:


> Is this the Macy's edition with grey lettering?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I love mine. I usually keep it on bracelet now. But the silver really shows in the sun.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinNukie

Some really good looking Hamilton's on here.

Here's mine. Rarely worn but I still really like it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Hamilton Khaki DLC titanium today ...








'


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Thunder1

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 15043807


Recently picked up one of these myself..purdy, purdy nice lookin'..here's a pic of mine..


----------



## Robotaz

Good afternoon, friends!


----------



## duc

Another day in the office. This is my only Hamilton for now, so I hope it doesn't get old:


----------



## mplsabdullah

duc said:


> Another day in the office. This is my only Hamilton for now, so I hope it doesn't get old:
> 
> View attachment 15050465


Looks great. What strap is that?


----------



## duc

mplsabdullah said:


> Looks great. What strap is that?


One of Terry's:

https://www.toxicnatos.com/collecti...ballistic-nylon-with-stainless-steel-hardware


----------



## audio.bill

I've got this Jazzmaster GMT on the way... picked it up brand new for $450! b-) (sold out)


----------



## Gatier




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Maddog1970

King......


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill

Have these two Jazzmaster cushion case models in my collection:


----------



## sorinbv2003

.


----------



## BRN

Gatier said:


> View attachment 15053445


Nice, clean shot. Which strap is that, if I may ask?


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

Haven't had to fill the tank up in over a month due to the pandemic.


----------



## tcal4404




----------



## Gatier

BRN said:


> Nice, clean shot. Which strap is that, if I may ask?


Thanks
Its from CNS seatbelt nato (but I cut away the shorter strap)


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

New murph for me!


----------



## Paulthai

Hamilton Titanium


----------



## Paulthai




----------



## cikaZubic

*Re: >> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Team earth


----------



## Danielc117

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75




----------



## djames2399

Paulthai said:


> View attachment 15074365


What strap is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort




----------



## HenryKrinkle

Maddog1970 said:


> New murph for me!
> 
> View attachment 15074235


I'm trying to resist the urge to get one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

HenryKrinkle said:


> I'm trying to resist the urge to get one of these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insidesomething




----------



## Maddog1970

Does this help?











HenryKrinkle said:


> I'm trying to resist the urge to get one of these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryKrinkle

Maddog1970 said:


> Does this help?
> 
> View attachment 15083447


My wife doesn't appreciate all of this enabling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uzernaime




----------



## Barnstormer

My first Hamilton, I've got to say I'm impressed. 
H76455133


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## ThePsychoToad

danshort said:


> View attachment 15080145


Looks great! Something I may consider in a few years...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePsychoToad

Gatier said:


> View attachment 15053445


There's something about Hamilton's sunburst dials which are just perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy hack hump day!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Love this lil Hamilton.


----------



## jatco

BLeistner said:


> View attachment 15097821


Wow..!


----------



## Velez84

My first Hamilton just arrived. Very nice!!!


----------



## Philbo24

Hamilton khaki quartz chronograph 6313


----------



## Philbo24

Hamilton khaki quartz chronograph 6313

View attachment 15100451


----------



## TimeDilation

Khaki Field Auto 44mm...


----------



## Olyeller68

I keep coming back to this one










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## mstnpete

Here's my Hamilton.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner

jatco said:


> Wow..!


Thank you jatco. This was my Pap's daily driver for sixty some odd years.


----------



## duc

TimeDilation said:


> Khaki Field Auto 44mm...
> 
> View attachment 15102405
> 
> View attachment 15102407
> 
> View attachment 15102409
> 
> View attachment 15102411


You must have an 8"+ wrist. That looks perfect on you.


----------



## Robotaz

duc said:


> You must have an 8"+ wrist. That looks perfect on you.


I'm betting a little under 7.5".

Any other bets?


----------



## cghorr01

Khaki Field Officer









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## TimeDilation

Robotaz said:


> I'm betting a little under 7.5".
> 
> Any other bets?


You're right, 7.5" wrist, just wide, and kinda flat on top so it works for larger watches. Plus I am 6'1" 240 so I feel like can wear slightly larger watches although I am liking smaller and smaller these days. Used to never buy under 43mm, but now I love 41-42mm.


----------



## TimeDilation

Ugh... dreaded double post


----------



## c185445

Back with the Hammy.


----------



## Dr. Robert

The hack trio









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope

Got this in the mail today. First time trying the bracelet and surprisingly comfortable on my 7 in. wrist. I have the champagne dial... haven't tested if the bracelet will work. I keep seeing others mention the lug hole placements are different but no definitive answer. I'll have to see for myself.


----------



## Alansmithee

Found this in a drawer - I had forgot about it - new battery and we were ready to roll!


----------



## TheBrownHope

Hasn't left my wrist since unboxing. I'll test the bracelet on the champagne when that happens. This watch just fits and suits me perfectly. And I own 22.


----------



## Maddog1970

Murph.....


----------



## 92mk2

Digging it.


----------



## NC_Hager626

As I am leading up to my 4,000th post, I thought I would share with you my two Intra-Matics - the Auto and the Auto Chrono.

BTW 92mk2, my Auto Chrono says G'day.

View attachment IMG_0296.jpg


----------



## Danielc117

Khaki field mechanical








Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## jatco

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15117955
> 
> View attachment 15117957
> 
> View attachment 15117963
> 
> View attachment 15117967


.That..is Very nice. I like it...👍


----------



## TimeDilation

jatco said:


> .That..is Very nice. I like it...&#55357;&#56397;


Thank you very much for, one of my favorites


----------



## TimeDilation

double post


----------



## CerealK




----------



## twistur




----------



## prpavi

CerealK said:


> View attachment 15121527


That's quite a handsome collection.

I have a question if you don't mind, I'll be getting my first Hamilton soon, the choice is between Khaki King and Khaki Field 42mm.

I have a 7'5 inch wrist, maybe a bit less and am worried 40mm King might look a bit small on me, but it has quite good lug to lug so I'm confused. My "sweet spot" has been 42mm so far.


----------



## CerealK

prpavi said:


> That's quite a handsome collection.
> 
> I have a question if you don't mind, I'll be getting my first Hamilton soon, the choice is between Khaki King and Khaki Field 42mm.
> 
> I have a 7'5 inch wrist, maybe a bit less and am worried 40mm King might look a bit small on me, but it has quite good lug to lug so I'm confused. My "sweet spot" has been 42mm so far.


I had the 42mm ant it was too big for me (7 inches). The 42mm Titanium is not the same. the case is smaller and the lugs are 20mm instead of 22mm. You should be fine with 42mm at 7.5 inches.

Here's a comparison:


----------



## prpavi

Thanks a bunch, that comparison really puts things into perspective.

Think I'll go Field 42mm.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MFoley1956

I buy and sell frequently but always seem to have at least a few Hamiltons.


----------



## Weisoseis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c185445

BLeistner said:


> View attachment 15097821
> 
> 
> View attachment 15097833
> 
> 
> View attachment 15097835


Love how the Khaki Navy looks with the bracelet. Love my OEM rubber but when I see these pics bracelet is itching me a lot!!


----------



## Robotaz

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

I just came across this factoid regarding the word, "Khaki".

"...khakis originating in the British Indian Army around 1846, suggesting soldiers used teas and curry as well as mud to turn their pants brown. They report "khaki" comes from a Hindi word meaning 'dusty' or 'dust' (Hindi is basically identical to Urdu in basic vocabulary)."

Troops did this to blend into their surroundings in their white pants.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Had to dig out the Hamilton for the summer sun. 
This time I wanted to try it on a bracelet.
So I fount this one (I got from somewhere)
Solid links, str8 end links. Its only 20mm, but a mm of chopped ball point pen and it fits nice.

I think a 22mm wide would be too much steel.

Really changes the look of the Pan Europ.. it feels heavy, but balanced.


----------



## BRN




----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort

Spirit of Liberty


----------



## ejhc11

Here is my Khaki FlightTimer Quartz, a little different with a digital display. I got it for dual time which works great and it also has a perpetual calendar. 40mm and has really short lugs so it fits pretty well on slim wrists. Strap is bought from a WUS member, like $6 shipped..!








Of course the awesome Hamilton commercial to go with it, lol..! LINK


----------



## BRN

ejhc11 said:


> Of course the awesome Hamilton commercial to go with it, lol..! LINK


Nice watch! Thanks for the link to the advert. Zermatt is one of my favorite places on earth.


----------



## austex

38mm auto Khaki field


----------



## austex

Intramatic chrono.


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## sticky




----------



## Glyham Lacotis

Just got my Hamilton Pan Europe Chronograph Friday. Barely been off my wrist since.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626

Glyham Lacotis said:


> Just got my Hamilton Pan Europe Chronograph Friday. Barely been off my wrist since.


Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing your Pan Europe Chrono. Enjoy your new Hamilton.


----------



## Glyham Lacotis

Thank you very much! It's great to be here. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsee

Here is a shot of my Viewmatic. This was my first large purchase back in 2014!


----------



## toxophilus

My Second Hamilton, love these brushed minute markers...


----------



## toxophilus

Damn double post...


----------



## Burnt




----------



## PKC




----------



## TimeDilation

#WifeWatchWeekend

My wife and I wearing our HAMILTON Khaki Field cousins today...


----------



## toxophilus

My newest addition now sporting a Hamilton NATO...


----------



## austex

Gold timeless classic auto


----------



## trameline

Boulton Manual wind , newcomer Today .


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Kilovolt

The new PSR alone and with its 45 y.o. ancestor:


----------



## Ellipsis...




----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical:


----------



## mizzoutiger

My pre-loved Khaki Navy Pioneer. A great purchase online from Rob at Topper.


----------



## byhsu

My Hamilton khaki pilot chronograph


----------



## Stretch44

Switched out to a rally strap. I like it and think I may order one with blue stitching.


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## 92mk2

NC_Hager626 said:


> As I am leading up to my 4,000th post, I thought I would share with you my two Intra-Matics - the Auto and the Auto Chrono.
> 
> BTW 92mk2, my Auto Chrono says G'day.
> 
> View attachment 15112947


ELLO GOOD SIR LOL.


----------



## trameline

Pilot


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## fiskadoro

Vintage Hamilton 600 super-compressor


----------



## fiskadoro

Double post, apologies.


----------



## TimeDilation

Intra-Matic Silver 42mm


----------



## arquitron

Wrong post location. Deleted.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AwatchS

38mm Khaki Field on blue perlon. Really enjoying this smaller-than-usual watch. There seems to be a general complaint about the lume. I've been wearing it while sleeping and can read the time all night, I tend to wake 3-4 times a night.


----------



## Gerry357

Intramatic Auto Chrono panda, one of my favorite chronos


----------



## Gerry357

Intramatic Auto Chrono panda


----------



## Gerry357

Intramatic Auto Chrono panda
View attachment 15198003


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## rarome

Here are my Khakis!


----------



## rarome

Here are my Khakis!
View attachment 15201029


----------



## NC_Hager626

rarome said:


> Here are my Khakis!


The one on the left is interesting. Can you tell us more about it, such as its model name, year, automatic or quartz; and, if it is an automatic, its movement?


----------



## rarome

NC_Hager626 said:


> The one on the left is interesting. Can you tell us more about it, such as its model name, year, automatic or quartz; and, if it is an automatic, its movement?


Sure! That one is the Hamilton Khaki Navy Frogman H777160 Chronograph Automatic Diver. 43mm, titanium case, sapphire sandwich, with an ETA Valjoux 7750. 200m water resistance. Screw down chrono protectors. I believe this one is from the late 90s but it might be discontinued.


----------



## NC_Hager626

rarome said:


> Sure! That one is the Hamilton Khaki Navy Frogman H777160 Chronograph Automatic Diver. 43mm, titanium case, sapphire sandwich, with an ETA Valjoux 7750. 200m water resistance. Screw down chrono protectors. I believe this one is from the late 90s but it might be discontinued.


Thanks! It is a very interesting chronograph, and it looks like a mono-chrono to boot. Enjoy your Navy Frogman in the years to come.


----------



## Thunder1

A SeaView for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Hamilton hack hump day









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco

My only Hamilton, Grandfather's Boulton


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## prpavi

After deciding on a Khaki Field 42, I found a great deal on this Khaki King on a bracelet. It's and older ETA 2834-2 model so it has that nice sweep.


----------



## rarome

NC_Hager626 said:


> Thanks! It is a very interesting chronograph, and it looks like a mono-chrono to boot. Enjoy your Navy Frogman in the years to come.


Thank you! Definitely will enjoy it for a long time. It was my first "real" watch, given to my by my dad (who also collects watches) so its a keeper.


----------



## rarome

NC_Hager626 said:


> Thanks! It is a very interesting chronograph, and it looks like a mono-chrono to boot. Enjoy your Navy Frogman in the years to come.


Thank you! Definitely will enjoy it for a long time. It was my first "real" watch, given to my by my dad (who also collects watches) so its a keeper.


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton, On new Shark skin ,Love this Beauty


----------



## Olyeller68

*>> Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!*

Pan-Europ, only Hamilton I've got.










Some how I think there will be more.

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## CrazyCat

Just realized I never posted this pic I took a couple of weeks ago:









Today:


----------



## daveanna

Newest arrival!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## Noelandry

Hamilton Khaki Navy Frogman in Titanium.


----------



## ReallyBored

Old watch, new Milanese bracelet...


----------



## fadetoblack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco

ReallyBored said:


> Old watch, new Milanese bracelet...


.
That...looks Real sharp. 
Like it alot..|>


----------



## BRN

Summertime heat and humidity means a changeover from Horween shell cordovan to a tropic strap.


----------



## Aesop Vu

BRN said:


> Summertime heat and humidity means a changeover from Horween shell cordovan to a tropic strap.


I REALLY like these, I jsut wish it wasn't so thick.


----------



## BRN

Aesop Vu said:


> I REALLY like these, I jsut wish it wasn't so thick.


Yes, it's a bit of a chunk so I can see why so many are turned off by it. That's why I suggest that people try it on before purchasing.

I really don't mind the thickness at all.


----------



## MrMinutes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410




----------



## CrazyCat

^^^ Wearing the chrono version of this one for the last few days:


----------



## BRN




----------



## Aesop Vu

BRN said:


>


Ooof she thicc lol but I still think it's classy as hell though. Wish it was thinner like the OG version


----------



## Aesop Vu

double


----------



## BRN

Aesop Vu said:


> Ooof she thicc lol but I still think it's classy as hell though. Wish it was thinner like the OG version


Oh yeah, thicc alright. Just like I like my wom..... nevermind. LOL


----------



## tmnc

BRN said:


> Oh yeah, thicc alright. Just like I like my wom..... nevermind. LOL


Nothing to be ashamed of for liking your wombats thicc. I know I do.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradtothebones

Khaki field auto 42!


----------



## BRN




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## NC_Hager626

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15324839


Nice collection of Hamiltons. I have always liked the Jazzmaster Viewmatic Silver Dial with a stainless steel bracelet. However, the one thing holding me back was the silver handset may not always be clearly visible with the silver dial under certain lighting.


----------



## danshort

I was missing my intramatic chrono lately. It wasn't getting much wrist time on the leather strap with the onset of hot weather, so I put it on this blue Uncle Seiko waffle strap today. I quite like the combo.


----------



## TypeSly




----------



## waltamaniac




----------



## Spartans

Does anyone have this watch? I was going to buy one but no stock in Canada so it had to be flown in and thus, a final sale. My issue was that it was very hard to tell if it had any starburst. Something that I really dislike, particularly in a sports watch. .

They also have a more conventional white'ish one that was even tougher to tell if it had starburst.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## TagTime

Happy 4th!










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Cheddar




----------



## austex

Intramatic chrono


----------



## ReallyBored

Happy Fourth!


----------



## JohnM67

Khaki Field Mechanical on a quick release leather strap:


----------



## lvt

Not mine but a pair of Hamilton from the "Interstellars" movie.


----------



## jinzhouy

valiant old version


----------



## BRN

lvt said:


> Not mine but a pair of Hamilton from the "Interstellars" movie.


Interstellar is one of my favorite movies. It's responsible for getting me interested in mechanical watches and the reason why I purchased my Hamilton.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## trameline

Hamilton Pilot


----------



## pork chop

Newest purchase and my first Hamilton.


----------



## BRN

BRN said:


> Interstellar is one of my favorite movies. It's responsible for getting me interested in mechanical watches and the reason why I purchased my Hamilton.


Eureka!!!


----------



## twistur

I was looking through my old archives and came across this beauty... which was unfortunately sold long ago. I rather miss it


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus

Hamilton Khaki Navy Series GMT


----------



## striant88

Is this a Hamilton Ventura in the pic (it's John Malkovich in Ripley' Game)?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Sure is. I don't know of anyone else who ever made a watch that shape.


----------



## c185445




----------



## Seven Bacon




----------



## TimeDilation

#WifeWatchWeekend HAMILTON Khaki Field Auto 44mm/Khaki Field Officer


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## PKC




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Love seeing those Intra-Matic pandas.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heboil

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15351587


Great strap. What is it? Fills the lug gap very well.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes

I am not sure this thing ever winds down...... I wore it once this week at my desk.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

heboil said:


> Great strap. What is it? Fills the lug gap very well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


It's a quick release from cheapest NATO straps.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## One-Seventy

I just ordered a tropic-style strap for one of these - posted this in another thread, but here's the panda Intra-Matic chrono with green subdials


----------



## BRN

One-Seventy said:


> I just ordered a tropic-style strap for one of these - posted this in another thread, but here's the panda Intra-Matic chrono with green subdials
> 
> View attachment 15354616


Good call on the tropic strap!

I've been wearing my panda most of this summer thanks to my tropic strap.


----------



## BRN

Before putting it on the tropic strap.


----------



## BRN




----------



## Relo60

😊😷😃Monday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## beefsupreme

This replaces my Pan Europ as my dressiest watch


----------



## One-Seventy

BRN said:


> View attachment 15356031


Love it!

This photo does demonstrate one other thing I'd do with this one, which is paint the hr and min hand black. It's pretty readable as it is, but that shot - where the hands are reflecting a dark surface - shows how sharp it would look with polished black hands. What do you think?


----------



## BRN

One-Seventy said:


> Love it!
> 
> This photo does demonstrate one other thing I'd do with this one, which is paint the hr and min hand black. It's pretty readable as it is, but that shot - where the hands are reflecting a dark surface - shows how sharp it would look with polished black hands. What do you think?


Hmmm, I had not noticed this until you pointed it out. It does look sharp and could work without losing legibility.

Would I do it? Probably not, but it definitely works.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Late post. This is from a couple days ago. I'm happy with this NATO on the KNS.


----------



## UltraSam

My humble Hamilton quartz.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Hamilton & pike-1.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 31, 2020








Took the kids pike fishing in the radft. Hooked 4, brought 2 into the boat. They were tasty too!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

My 3rd Hamilton in my box. There's something about this brand that keeps me coming back??✌???. Enjoy your Saturday??


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Philbo24

Bought this yesterday, loving it!


----------



## canyon56

Loving my new Hamilton Field Khaki Automatic!


----------



## vhl71

Just picked it up yesterday









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch44

New strap for my Hammy.


----------



## bdev

Here's a Khaki Pioneer Chrono. Sold to to finance another watch but did enjoy it when I owned it.


----------



## Fookus




----------



## bdev

Here's a Jazzmaster chrono.


----------



## Philbo24

My other beloved Hamilton. Khaki quartz chronograph 6313.


----------



## statsman

I found this at Goodwill. It was in awful shape, but the guys at Vintage Hamilton really fixed it up nice. I measure it at 34mm lug to lug and 25 mm across (not counting crown)









It keeps great time. I really like how the butler finish on the dial has aged, while the applied white of the Cotton Bowl logo stayed bright.

If you like football history, the 1949 Cotton Bowl was between SMU (led by Texas legend Doak Walker) and Oregon (QBed by NFL HOFer Norm Van Brocklin). Also, USC' legendary coach, John McKay, was a reserve back for the Ducks.


----------



## K42

Plain and simple 38mm Khaki Field Quartz.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Twotone60




----------



## bdev




----------



## TimeDilation

Viewmatic Silver Automatic 44mm


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Pilot


----------



## Solarisminor

My Jazzmaster Chrono 7753:









My Jazzmaser square:


----------



## PKC




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Vintage Hamilton 600 super compressor


----------



## dustoffdax

Nice piece, but unfortunately I didn't bond with it.


----------



## BRN

fiskadoro said:


> Vintage Hamilton 600 super compressor


I love that Super Compressor. I think a modern version is due.


----------



## bruy

Khaki King!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy to start the day off..


----------



## justadad

Always underestimated!









Sent from my BNTV650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

vhl71 said:


> Just picked it up yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


How are you liking it so far, 42mm ?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## vhl71

Nikrnic said:


> How are you liking it so far, 42mm ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


It's been great. Yes 42mm. Originally got the 38. But returned it for this. Even though I've smaller wrist i prefer the larger dial.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC




----------



## TrlRnr

Did they steal the numerals from an IWC Portugieser? ...maybe, but I still like the size & simplicity of this Hamilton!


----------



## TrlRnr

Sometimes Hamilton just lets their design guys go nuts ...Hamilton's take on the regulator:


----------



## p_mmk

Hamilton Field Khaki


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## amg37

Pilot Pioneer...


----------



## danshort

New Horween brown rally strap for my Pan Europ. Loving the combo so much, I ordered a natural color with blue stitching for my intramatic chrono.


----------



## JonS1967

fiskadoro said:


> Vintage Hamilton 600 super compressor


Stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## campfire

I believe this is a type 1; it belonged to my grandfather. I guess it's not technically mine anymore since I just gave it to my son on his 21st birthday.









I am not sure what model this one is; it belonged to another grandfather. It has quite the domed crystal (which has seen a bit of wear).


----------



## Relo60

Happy😀😷 Friday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## TimeDilation

intra-matic Silver 42mm


----------



## Thursty

My Khaki King. Wife and son got it for me for completing my doctorate. I went to school using my GI Bill from my time in the Marine Corps, and for my dissertation I studied veteran students and how they were adapting their military experience into their education. So a Hamilton seemed like a fitting memento to remember the occasion.

I used to have a 1974 Khaki that I sold off, it was in desperate need to a restoration and I had neither the time nor the inclination... or finances (since we're using military references) to give it a proper restoration, so she went to a better home.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## trameline

Boulton


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Three times I've gone into the store to pick up a 38mm Khaki Field... First two times, the sales rep (super nice guy) got me leaving with something else (42mm day/date, then 40mm - both great watches). Well, yesterday I went in determined not to be distracted by the other shinies. He was on a break and got back in just as the lady covering was printing out my receipt. We all had a chuckle as I'd told him before eventually I was going to get the 38! He still tried to get me to look at the shiny new titaniums...


----------



## ExplorerKid

I'm fairly new to the Hamilton family, but I figured a field watch was appropriate for today's activities. I really like the Earth coloring of this model.









Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad

These two yesterday and stuck with the quartz 9745b sub today!

One day, I really need to get around to taking a Hamilton family photo! But it is not this day!
















"Thanks! You really changed my mind on that." -Nobody Ever-


----------



## redmy

nothing special but here goes


----------



## justadad

This adventure-scarred 9745b sub for a hiking day with the family in the Blue Ridge mountains.
















"Thanks! You really changed my mind on that." -Nobody Ever-


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## fiskadoro

PSR... Got it for a friend who's not a watch guy but really wanted one. Gotta say, it's pretty damn sweet.


----------



## PKC




----------



## danshort




----------



## ReallyBored

Khaki Pioneer today....


----------



## trameline

Khaki Pilot


----------



## oso2276

Murph mod
























Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex

Pioneer









Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## danstorey

American Classic RailRoad Blackout - perfect for working on a Saturday


----------



## justadad

Sub 660 with my morning coffee.









"Truth. Love. Wisdom. 120 clicks." -Nathaniel Johnson-


----------



## Relo60

Monday greetings 🥱🥱. 1 of 2 for the day. Enjoy😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## oso2276

Murph








Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Does a watch built with a Hamilton movement counts?
This one uses H-31 caliber
















Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TimeDilation

Khaki Aviation Auto 46mm


----------



## Jpstepancic

I really have to say I think the pilot is the best looking in the khaki range. Have always loved them. I had the grey 46 auto. Miss it so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

DB's 1 of 1 polished mechanical on vintage rally.


----------



## ReallyBored

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 15454281
> 
> View attachment 15454282
> 
> DB's 1 of 1 polished mechanical on vintage rally.


DB, I really like how you were able to preserve all the sharp corners while doing the polish job.

Truly one of a kind!


----------



## trameline

Khaki Pilot


----------



## secmar44

My Frogman, I love this strap


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## DiverBob

ReallyBored said:


> DB, I really like how you were able to preserve all the sharp corners while doing the polish job.
> 
> Truly one of a kind!


Slow and steady is key my friend.


----------



## Sc0ttg

I’ve been digging wearing this this summer.


----------



## HammyMan37

On its way. It will be my 2nd Auto Hammy but 4th overall. Can't wait


----------



## medic1




----------



## Sc0ttg

HammyMan37 said:


> On its way. It will be my 2nd Auto Hammy but 4th overall. Can't wait
> View attachment 15457661


It's a fun one! Wearing it this morning!


----------



## Cheddar

Finally trying a Khaki Field Mechanical....


----------



## mondi1911

Nowdays the only Hamilton that has remained in my collection


----------



## ExplorerKid

Cheddar said:


> Finally trying a Khaki Field Mechanical....


I also have the same watch on a camo strap today! I have really come to love it.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Sc0ttg said:


> I've been digging wearing this this summer.


I put mine on a 22mm metal bracelet this summer. It really balanced the whole watch out and it rocked as a sporty watch... Try just about any big 22mm brushed bracelet. I was totally surprised.





  








Hamilton & pike-1.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 31, 2020


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## BRN




----------



## Sc0ttg

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I put mine on a 22mm metal bracelet this summer. It really balanced the whole watch out and it rocked as a sporty watch... Try just about any big 22mm brushed bracelet. I was totally surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton & pike-1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> AlaskaJohnboy
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 31, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15462310
> 
> 
> View attachment 15462318


Very much like the look!


----------



## ACace1

Late Grandfather's 35 year service award watch resurrected.























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk

Hello everyone. I'm a new member here


----------



## Mlauzon




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## columela

On the beach









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

HAMILTON Khaki Field Auto 44mm


----------



## Relo60

😁😷Friday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## K42

CerealK said:


> View attachment 15121527


Long shot since it's an old post. What size and model is that on the right? I'm sure it's discontinued. I like that dial layout.


----------



## kennethtakada

Aviation Pilot Auto Chrono


----------



## 9santos

My one and only Khaky/Navy/Olive/Green/Black Hamilton.


----------



## JonS1967

BRN said:


> View attachment 15463757


Love it!! Looks great on that strap. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

BRN said:


> View attachment 15463757





Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15464866


Seeing these two beauties inspired me to make an evening switch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9santos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## CerealK

K42 said:


> Long shot since it's an old post. What size and model is that on the right? I'm sure it's discontinued. I like that dial layout.


40mm. Kinda rare nowadays. H69519133


----------



## BRN

JonS1967 said:


> Love it!! Looks great on that strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Kilovolt

And at last I am completely happy ...


----------



## trameline

Khaki Pilot


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Russ1965

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15472054


All I'm seeing today is Hammy Pandas.....................................

Gotta get me one


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## RussMurray

Russ1965 said:


> All I'm seeing today is Hammy Pandas.....................................
> 
> Gotta get me one


Yes you do


----------



## trameline

The New Bracelet arrived today so sized and wearing it on the Khaki Pilot 46mm


----------



## cottontop

Khaki Auto wearing orange silicone for the Fall season.
Joe


----------



## ReallyBored




----------



## HammyMan37

I'm a huuuuuge Hamilton fan. Prolly obvious from the username. Love all these pics. I have my grandfather's Hamilton and will post it in the future. This is my 4th Hammy. I love it. Dial color changes depending on the angle


----------



## Mlauzon




----------



## StevieBuns

Just picked up a Pilot Day Date H64615135, the "coop!"


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ReallyBored

Railroad today....


----------



## Stlemb

ReallyBored said:


> Railroad today....
> 
> View attachment 15485549


I love the railroad! Great pic!


----------



## Stlemb

The white dial almost looks linen in certain lighting.


----------



## Tommyboy8585




----------



## BRN

Tommyboy8585 said:


> View attachment 15487380


Nice shot! But you better take it down before getting a slap on the wrist from the mods. No knives allowed.


----------



## BRN




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Thursty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acrolyu2

[QUOTE = "Quemado, publicación: 51137439, miembro: 141704"]
Realmente me gusta esa elección de correa y nunca hubiera pensado que me gustaría algo tan espantoso tono de verde, pero en este caso funciona. ¿Quién es el fabricante y dónde lo compraste? ¡Gracias por adelantado!
[/ CITAR]

Hola lo compré en haveston, online y lo enviaron a mi país, saludos






Welcome to Haveston


Welcome to Haveston




www.haveston.com


----------



## 7uiggi

Old 2-piece suede strap.


----------



## Reaxis

Great watch. I have the same one. Took me a while to get the sizing just right for me. I have very small wrists. I went to a nato.. now back to the bracelet! Looks good on ya!



StevieBuns said:


> Just picked up a Pilot Day Date H64615135, the "coop!"
> View attachment 15485076


----------



## Mr Auto

enjoy your weekend









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Something vintage. Hamilton 600 super-compressor.


----------



## custodes

I'll match your twin crowns (but that is all) Your 600 is beautiful!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## buddahlou

My Traveler GMT


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967

fiskadoro said:


> Something vintage. Hamilton 600 super-compressor.


Simply gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

Boulton


----------



## justadad

Ham and Bourbon!









"Truth. Love. Wisdom. 120 clicks." -Nathaniel Johnson-


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## HammyMan37

Got this for my bday early. Straps came today just in time for tomorrow BUT on the bday I'm gonna wear my Timex birthyear watch which I find only fitting! Here is the Hammy on oem bracelet than a couple of the new straps


----------



## wookieman

After much lusting, I am finally part of the Hamilton club! I have this strap that I purchased for another watch, but I think it was made for this Hammy.


----------



## funkadoobiest

First Hamilton acquired last week. Love it and now deciding what is next!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus

Khaki

Edit, darn compression


----------



## funkadoobiest

HammyMan37 said:


> Got this for my bday early. Straps came today just in time for tomorrow BUT on the bday I'm gonna wear my Timex birthyear watch which I find only fitting! Here is the Hammy on oem bracelet than a couple of the new straps
> View attachment 15498415
> View attachment 15498417
> View attachment 15498420


Looks great! How's the lume on that model?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

I just broke my own rule about not having multiple watches from a brand. I couldn't be happier.

My second Hamilton


----------



## HammyMan37

funkadoobiest said:


> Looks great! How's the lume on that model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


It's ok. I thought it'd be comparable to my PAM with the sandwich dial but sadly, it is not.


----------



## JonS1967

wookieman said:


> After much lusting, I am finally part of the Hamilton club! I have this strap that I purchased for another watch, but I think it was made for this Hammy.
> 
> View attachment 15499105


Nice choice! That one is a beauty!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

Let the honeymoon phase begin.


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

I susally wear watches for 1 day then go to another. I have so many and LOVE wearing them all.
But yesterday I found myself wearing this all day long, and just admiring how truly nice, sleek, and fine a watch it is. It really feels like there is nothing on my wrist all day. It truly is a masterpiece of design and engineering.

So it's 2 days in a row for Grandpa's Addressograph-Memograph service watch.
Nice Thin-O-Matic.
(Dial scratches are from 20 years at the bottom of a file box b4 I found it)

Keeps better time than my classroom clock....





  








New clock wrong again.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Oct 16, 2020












  








Addressograph Hamilton.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Oct 16, 2020


----------



## BRN

Rainy New England evening.


----------



## Philbo24

Hamilton Ventura


----------



## justadad

BRN said:


> I just broke my own rule about not having multiple watches from a brand. I couldn't be happier.
> 
> My second Hamilton
> View attachment 15500123


The only good thing about rules is breaking them! Happiness usually follows!

"Truth. Love. Wisdom. 120 clicks." -Nathaniel Johnson-


----------



## Muddy250

here you go


----------



## funkadoobiest

Sunday best wearing new Hadley Roma leather









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## William1Wilson

...Stunningly and beatiful combo, with my



































#hamiltonintramatic68 Chrono Dial Panda on #forstnerbands #komfitband band bracelet!!! 💈🚀


----------



## Doons




----------



## Doons




----------



## Crazy Canuck

My trio. 38mm, 40mm, 42mm.


----------



## BRN




----------



## stockae92




----------



## oso2276

Murph









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## justadad

"Vintage" may be a stretch, but certainly an older chrono today.









"Truth. Love. Wisdom. 120 clicks." -Nathaniel Johnson-


----------



## justadad

Bottled in Bond,
That's as sweet as molasses.
Cool toolish Hami's,
Balanced on glasses.
Black and white photos,
Of watches with dings.
These are a few of my favorite things!









"Truth. Love. Wisdom. 120 clicks." -Nathaniel Johnson-


----------



## BRN




----------



## Robotaz

justadad said:


> Bottled in Bond,
> That's as sweet as molasses.
> Cool toolish Hami's,
> Balanced on glasses.
> Black and white photos,
> Of watches with dings.
> These are a few of my favorite things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Truth. Love. Wisdom. 120 clicks." -Nathaniel Johnson-


I'd bet $100 that a revised version of that style comes in the next 5 years.


----------



## justadad

It would certainly be worse than the original. Great size, ultra thin, lug holes, built like a tank. A refined, elegant AF tank!

"Truth. Love. Wisdom. 120 clicks." -Nathaniel Johnson-


----------



## justadad

Four steel bezel divers, three of 'em Hami's! The lower one is awaiting gen parts to complete the restoration. Needs a second hand and movement ring along with a little work to get the crown back in ship shape. Coming together great, but slowly!









"Truth. Love. Wisdom. 120 clicks." -Nathaniel Johnson-


----------



## DForester

Has anyone picked up one of the new Intra-matic autos with contrasting chapter ring? If so, what do you think? I generally don't go for watches over 39mm, but this is one good looking watch!









Pic from Hamilton


----------



## NC_Hager626

DForester said:


> Has anyone picked up one of the new Intra-matic autos with contrasting chapter ring? If so, what do you think? I generally don't go for watches over 39mm, but this is one good looking watch!


You do realize there is a thread on this Hamilton model.









New Intra-Matic 40mm "Chrono without the chrono"?


I saw these posts on Instagram that look to be showing a new Intra-Matic model, but I can't find any other details. Is this real, or is it just a mock-up by the IGer? I don't want to ask the IGer as it's a French language account et mon français est un peu trop crap. They look very much like...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## DForester

NC_Hager626 said:


> You do realize there is a thread on this Hamilton model.


Of course. But no one in that thread has posted a pic of one on their arm. That's what I'm hoping to see.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karzbi

Here's my Jazzmaster Seaview. I love this watch. 

I bought this thing while on a business trip along with my wife's engagement ring. Pro tip: this is a great time to negotiate a good price on a watch. 

I bought it because I was pissed off with my Tissot chronograph because it had a complicated face that was tough to read and I missed two flights because I misread the time. 

I guess this watch is 9 years old in this picture and has seen the rubber strap it came with replaced with a Panerai look-alike-ish Amazon-special strap. 

As you can tell from the photo this is my everyday watch and i rarely take it off. Work. Swimming. Giving the kids baths. Chopping wood. Changing over to winter tires. The ETA 2824-2 hasn't skipped a beat. Had it serviced and regulated in May and I'm ready for another 9 years.

Also, this is my first post. Looking forward to hanging out with you all!

K


----------



## NC_Hager626

Karzbi said:


> Here's my Jazzmaster Seaview. I love this watch.
> 
> The ETA 2824-2 hasn't skipped a beat. Had it serviced and regulated in May and I'm ready for another 9 years.


Welcome to WUS. You do have a nice older Jazzmaster Seaview model. One question, when you had it serviced. Did Swatch Group Service Center do the servicing? The reason I asked is: if Swatch Group did the service your Seamaster, did they service the ETA 2824-2 or did they replace the movement with an H-10 movement?


----------



## Karzbi

Hi and thanks! I actually had the watch serviced by a local, independent repair guy. 

My son unscrewed the crown without me noticing until after I gave him a bath when I noticed it was fogged. 

I emailed the Swatch service group in New Jersey, but because of the Covid-19 situation in April they couldn't tell me when they'd be able to get it turned around. 

Didn't want the watch laying around with moisture so I took the back off myself threw it in a Glad-lock container with some dessicant and did a little sleuthing. 

I have heard of Swatch swapping out 2824-2 for H-10 ... Which from all accounts is a great movement ... But in this case I would have lost my proverbial $h1t since I'm extremely sentimental about this watch.


----------



## cghorr01

TimeDilation said:


> HAMILTON Khaki Field Auto 44mm
> View attachment 15465811
> View attachment 15465813


Can you site the exact model number on that? I love that it has all the numerals and the date window instead of the date window eliminating the 3.

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Karzbi

cghorr01 said:


> Can you site the exact model number on that? I love that it has all the numerals and the date window instead of the date window eliminating the 3.
> 
> Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


So sorry, I got the watch you were enquiring about wrong! Deleting my post.


----------



## cghorr01

Karzbi said:


> Back of the watch says H377850...
> 
> It is a really quirky watch design.


Are those all of the numbers? When I search that it brings up a very different model.

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Karzbi

So sorry, I got the watch you were enquiring about wrong! Deleting my post.


----------



## TimeDilation

cghorr01 said:


> Can you site the exact model number on that? I love that it has all the numerals and the date window instead of the date window eliminating the 3.
> 
> Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


H70625533


----------



## cghorr01

TimeDilation said:


> H70625533


Thank you. That is an awesome piece. Looks like I may have found the next one to go in the case.

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## TimeDilation

cghorr01 said:


> Thank you. That is an awesome piece. Looks like I may have found the next one to go in the case.
> 
> Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


You're very welcome! My pleasure! 😊 👀


----------



## john_h

Recent acquisition (decision aided by useful feedback on various discussions on this site, so thank you to all who participated in them). H38475751, 38mm, gold tone. It was the stainless steel H38455751 that I originally fell for, but the gold tone worked better on the wrist once I tried them both on.


----------



## danshort

Doing a little yard work this beautiful fall day with my Khaki Field Auto.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## trameline




----------



## BRN




----------



## funkadoobiest

BRN said:


> View attachment 15544569


Ok I've seen you post this watch a few times with some awesome strap combos! I just got mine yesterday, and really like the OEM strap it came with, but want to copy some of your photos.

Do you mind sharing which straps you've been wearing with this watch?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

funkadoobiest said:


> Ok I've seen you post this watch a few times with some awesome strap combos! I just got mine yesterday, and really like the OEM strap it came with, but want to copy some of your photos.
> 
> Do you mind sharing which straps you've been wearing with this watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thank you! Congrats on your new Hamilton!

I got those single pass natos from Haveston in the UK. They're really well made. You have the option to get PVD hardware to match your watch.









THE SABRE A2 STRAP


An original Haveston pattern design: . Inspired by the iconic black/ yellow stripe scheme adopted during the pioneering days of jet fighter development in the early 1950s




www.haveston.com













THE RADIOL A2 STRAP


An original Haveston pattern design: . A softer weave strap inspired by the asymmetrical appearance of vintage military watch dial layouts.




www.haveston.com


----------



## funkadoobiest

BRN said:


> Thank you! Congrats on your new Hamilton!
> 
> I got those single pass natos from Haveston in the UK. They're really well made. You have the option to get PVD hardware to match your watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE SABRE A2 STRAP
> 
> 
> An original Haveston pattern design: . Inspired by the iconic black/ yellow stripe scheme adopted during the pioneering days of jet fighter development in the early 1950s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haveston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE RADIOL A2 STRAP
> 
> 
> An original Haveston pattern design: . A softer weave strap inspired by the asymmetrical appearance of vintage military watch dial layouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haveston.com


Sweet thanks!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410

Team Hamilton. They're practically giving these things away right now on Ashford and eBay. Crazy it seems nobody wants them, but I like them. This is the 38mm. Love the handset, probably my favorite feature of the watch and probably one of my favorite handsets of all time.


----------



## JonS1967

john_h said:


> Recent acquisition (decision aided by useful feedback on various discussions on this site, so thank you to all who participated in them). H38475751, 38mm, gold tone. It was the stainless steel H38455751 that I originally fell for, but the gold tone worked better on the wrist once I tried them both on.
> 
> View attachment 15538544


Beautiful watch, congratulations! Looks great on your wrist. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

trameline said:


> View attachment 15541983





trameline said:


> View attachment 15541983


Looks awesome! What are your impressions so far? What size is your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

JonS1967 said:


> Looks awesome! What are your impressions so far? What size is your wrist?
> 
> Hi
> Thanks, very comfortable on my 7.50 wrist, It's excellent timekeeping is very impressive and the reserve is near to the stated 80hrs.
> 
> The original strap I felt was below par , so I purchased a Rios alligator in blue which I felt brought it up a lot.
> This has become my favourite watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Thanks for the feedback! It's a stunning watch and extremely reasonable price wise. My wrist is similar so I think I could pull it off. It's definitely on my short list.

Great choice in straps! It's a little hard to tell in you photo but I can visualize the impact of the blue strap. I'd love to see more pics if it isn't inconvenient for you.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17




----------



## danshort




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Mine sez HI from the bench on Sunday afternoon!


----------



## trameline

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks for the feedback! It's a stunning watch and extremely reasonable price wise. My wrist is similar so I think I could pull it off. It's definitely on my short list.
> 
> Great choice in straps! It's a little hard to tell in you photo but I can visualize the impact of the blue strap. I'd love to see more pics if it isn't inconvenient for you.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Here you go
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

trameline said:


> View attachment 15551208
> View attachment 15551209
> View attachment 15551210
> View attachment 15551211


That's the perfect strap for the watch, it looks great. Well done! And thanks for sharing more photos. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

Absolutely love my Pioneer









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Liuserr

I can't believe this photo is over 2 years old, but this is a picture of my first two watches. The SARB017 being my first, and the Hamilton being a close second.


----------



## rfortson

Mid 70's Hamilton Chronograph G with a Valjoux 7736 movement.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Qmann05

Always wanted one finally got one


----------



## Russ1965

Picture taken earlier this week.


----------



## Russ1965

Qmann05 said:


> View attachment 15560889
> 
> 
> Always wanted one finally got one


Congratulations on your success !!


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graneworm

Wearing my only Hamilton today.























Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## asadtiger

Kilovolt said:


> And at last I am completely happy ...
> 
> View attachment 15476549


Sir this is remarkable...please tell us a little but about each watch, especially the automatic version


----------



## usclassic

Did a little polishing of the bead blasted lug ends and the crown logo to give the watch a bit of pop.





































Also the lug ends now match the shiny polished buckle of the Hadley Roma strap.


----------



## yinzburgher

Brown on brown.










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## drdas007

Hamilton Murray (c. 1955)


----------



## usclassic

Caught a watch selfie today










did some more polishing on the case side today


----------



## Robotaz

usclassic said:


> Caught a watch selfie today
> 
> View attachment 15563470
> 
> 
> did some more polishing on the case side today
> 
> View attachment 15563472
> 
> 
> View attachment 15563473
> 
> 
> View attachment 15563474
> 
> 
> View attachment 15563475


Interesting. What's the material you're polishing and the method?


----------



## usclassic

Robotaz said:


> Interesting. What's the material you're polishing and the method?


The case is stainless steel. I am using some old cotton panties my wife donated, a pencil with eraser, and some simichrome polish. Wrap the eraser in one layer of the cotton and dip in some simichrome then rub the case.









For the crown and lug ends I just put some simichrome on the cloth and rubbed on a flat surface. Use very little paste at a time and keep using fresh parts of the cloth.

Next I think I will try polishing the case sides between the lugs. The crown side case will be problematic without removing the crown. I might try polishing the bezel with the crown in the time setting position for clearance and covered in tape for protection against the abrasive, not too sure about doing that yet.


----------



## Robotaz

usclassic said:


> The case is stainless steel. I am using some old cotton panties my wife donated, a pencil with eraser, and some simichrome polish. Wrap the eraser in one layer of the cotton and dip in some simichrome then rub the case.
> View attachment 15563538
> 
> 
> For the crown and lug ends I just put some simichrome on the cloth and rubbed on a flat surface. Use very little paste at a time and keep using fresh parts of the cloth.
> 
> Next I think I will try polishing the case sides between the lugs. The crown side case will be problematic without removing the crown. I might try polishing the bezel with the crown in the time setting position for clearance and covered in tape for protection against the abrasive, not too sure about doing that yet.


Awesome! Keep us posted.


----------



## usclassic

Polished between lugs on one side.


----------



## badpichu

I found this watch NOS after searching for it, partial to 6497/8s


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Dedan

Just in! First Hamilton. Bad lighting though.


----------



## Sydney7629




----------



## justadad

Bringing home the tree! Damn, it smells good out here!









"Truth. Love. Wisdom. 120 clicks." -Nathaniel Johnson-


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Joeypeeps

.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Tmoldovan

Finally found a black and red nylon nato with brushed steel. We'll see how it holds up under daily wear.


----------



## fiskadoro

Vintage Hamilton 600 super-compressor


----------



## CMY21

This arrived an hour ago...


----------



## K42

FL410 said:


> Team Hamilton. They're practically giving these things away right now on Ashford and eBay. Crazy it seems nobody wants them, but I like them. This is the 38mm. Love the handset, probably my favorite feature of the watch and probably one of my favorite handsets of all time.
> 
> View attachment 15549371


Are the orange markers and hands luminous? I've been finding conflicting info around the web. Possible for you to provide a lume shot?


----------



## justadad

Tree lit, and I'm on my way too!

For an actual shot of this watch, see my last pic in this thread.









"Truth. Love. Wisdom. 120 clicks." -Nathaniel Johnson-


----------



## FL410

K42 said:


> Are the orange markers and hands luminous? I've been finding conflicting info around the web. Possible for you to provide a lume shot?


Yea they are. They lume up pretty well, but don't last as long as one might like. Definitely usable though.


----------



## K42

FL410 said:


> Yea they are. They lume up pretty well, but don't last as long as one might like. Definitely usable though.


Thanks. Probably adding that to my want list.


----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CMY21

Lume shot.....doesn't last very long, but looks good while it does.


----------



## Joeypeeps




----------



## jcohen

Graneworm said:


> Wearing my only Hamilton today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Waiting on this to arrive Wed. I can't stop Looking at the dial. It's perfect.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## webster126




----------



## webster126




----------



## Thursty

Picked up this guy today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## Robotaz

CMY21 said:


> Lume shot.....doesn't last very long, but looks good while it does.


I love this model. I just wish the bezel was brushed. Mine would look trashed in a few months with that polish.


----------



## cghorr01

BtBaMrocks said:


> View attachment 15581379


What model is that?

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## CMY21

Robotaz said:


> I love this model. I just wish the bezel was brushed. Mine would look trashed in a few months with that polish.


Yeah, I love the dial but do wish the bezel was brushed......maybe that's what I'll do when it gets some mileage on it .


----------



## jcohen




----------



## Patagonico

Hamilton chronos and friend:


----------



## danshort

Patagonico said:


> Hamilton chronos and friend:


Nice. Here's mine.








I


----------



## Berg3.0

Different straps, for different mood.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410

My Black Friday pickup. Exceeding my expectations so far. This thing feels like a million bucks. Not the most expensive watch I own, but it feels like it. So solid.


----------



## FL410

This is my favorite Swatch group diver underneath a Seamaster. Shame they didn't put a lume pip and a 200m rating on it. I'm sure it would pass as is with the screw down crown. True, I don't really need a certfied diver, and this is more than enough watch as it is for the swimming and snorkeling I'll probably do with it, but it would be tough to beat in the under 2k price range if it was a real diver. That's probably why they didn't do it actually. It would be every bit the watch the Hydro Conquest is. Can't let Hamilton have that...


----------



## colonelpurple




----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## K42

My Black Friday pick up.


----------



## funkadoobiest

glg said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great, how do you like that strap? Is it an Erika's or another brand?

I'm wearing the same watch now and really like the strap it came with but interested in other options.


----------



## Philliphas

The second Hamilton added to the collection...


----------



## Philliphas

K42 said:


> My Black Friday pick up.


I had a few I was considering Black Friday and this was one of them. Great purchase!


----------



## Dedan

K42 said:


> My Black Friday pick up.


Same!


----------



## Philliphas

Dedan said:


> Same!
> View attachment 15590825


Twinsies!


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## DNARNA




----------



## ReallyBored

Valiant....


----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## Omega9000

Anybody got a picture of the PVD Khaki King? I'm thinking about buying one and putting a dark brown calf strap on it.


----------



## OmerUsman

My hamilton viewmatic. The only hamilton I have, it was my first Swiss made watch.


----------



## Philliphas

Lawrence648 said:


> View attachment 15599875


This was the other one I was seriously considering Black Friday. That strap is ridiculous!


----------



## SkateDad

I am updating this post because my first love, 1961 Thin-o-Matic is back home and shown first. Seem appropriate to display in chronological order, from date of acquisition. Dad's inherited 1980 Rolex Date Just, 1990's Khaki, 1961/62 stainless mechanical, 1961 Sea Matic my only electric, 1961 Flight II one of the only classic asymmetrical designs of that era with a mechanical movement.


----------



## SkateDad

john_h said:


> Recent acquisition (decision aided by useful feedback on various discussions on this site, so thank you to all who participated in them). H38475751, 38mm, gold tone. It was the stainless steel H38455751 that I originally fell for, but the gold tone worked better on the wrist once I tried them both on.
> 
> View attachment 15538544


Amazing! It picks up what I love about c. 1960 vintage Thin0Matics but look completely up to date.


----------



## Philliphas

SkateDad said:


> My first and the culprit for getting me hooked, a 1961 Thin-O-Matic is in the shop and missing but my others along with one Rolex are shown here. I'm new here and trying to buy something in another forum but do not have permission to send messages there and cannot find any guidance as to why. Can anyone help?
> View attachment 15602148


The rule to message isn't advertised but keep posting and stalking for a couple days and it'll start working.


----------



## Philliphas

SkateDad said:


> My first and the culprit for getting me hooked, a 1961 Thin-O-Matic is in the shop and missing but my others along with one Rolex are shown here. I'm new here and trying to buy something in another forum but do not have permission to send messages there and cannot find any guidance as to why. Can anyone help?
> View attachment 15602148


Good looking collection btw!


----------



## Kodiak Marmoset

My jumping off point for watch collecting. Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## SkateDad

Something a little different. Purchased for my lovely bride, this Vista from the early 1960's is the companion to the electric Altair model that I desperately wish to add to my collection. Thought this gift to would motivate her to buy me the (much, much more expensive) Altair. No luck.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni

Khaki King with its not so awesome leather strap...


----------



## Sisajed

Just arrived yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## raistlin65

You guys encouraged me to wear a Hamilton today


----------



## MrZeke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROTAP




----------



## justadad

Little bit of macho...

little bit of metro!

I'm an enigma!









"Truth. Love. Wisdom. 120 clicks." -Nathaniel Johnson-


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## DNARNA

Love the 38mm Intra-matic! Nice pic too...


----------



## DNARNA

Stay-Cation in progress, so I hiked a local trail today.

Most of the snow present two days prior had melted, enabling me to move a little faster than expected. Only crossed paths with five others, what's with that? Seems like old times, so no complaints.

Anyway, getting closer to the finish I took a peek at the time. When viewing my watch, it dawned on me that I did something I usually don't do when hiking...I had brought my phone. So, with time to spare, I decided to take a few pics of the khaki king. Okay, easy to do, right? Getting shots of this guy low in glare turned out to be a rather long ordeal (I really want to say a big pain in the ...).

To say the king and a camera do not get along is an understatement. However, on the wrist any reflection/glare can be eliminated rather easily with just a slight tilt.

Below is the best wrist shot I could get. A task made even more difficult as it required taking it using my left (non-dominant) hand. Hammy right, Garmin left, today. I guess I could've done a quick switch, but, it was getting late and my brain was thinking food by now...









Not being sure how the wrist shot would turn out, I took many pics with the watch off. This one turning out with the least amount of glare.









Battling the glare and not realizing daylight slipping away lead to using this guy to help guide me home.









Finally back to the mill and my car. She was lit up beautiful tonight, making it worth the later than expected finish.









After a few stops for groceries (okay, that's where everyone was today) I'm home to enjoy well a deserved treat. Getting late, however, so a few chunks, then off to find a soft chair. Will enjoy the rest tomorrow.


----------



## asadtiger

DNARNA said:


> View attachment 15614421


Thank you for sharing the experience...the watch looks lovely, and so does the treat and the trail...do share more as i love trekking and have on weekends shared some of my own trekking shots


----------



## DNARNA

You're welcome asadtiger. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Gibsons

ROTAP said:


> View attachment 15609147


What model is this?


----------



## ROTAP

Gibsons said:


> What model is this?


It's the Khaki Tachymiler, H717260


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## mrk

First time Hamilton owner!



https://robbiekhan.co.uk/root/photos/stuff-room/watches/Hamilton_Khaki_Pilot_Pioneer/Hamilton-Khaki-Pilot%20Pioneer-Mechanical_Front.jpg









++


----------



## mrk

And today arrived the ZuluDiver one piece in Italian rubber. Amazing vanilla scent!


----------



## SG_Lefty

mrk said:


> And today arrived the ZuluDiver one piece in Italian rubber. Amazing vanilla scent!


What make is the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

SG_Lefty said:


> What make is the strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ZuluDiver brand it but the strap is made by Bonetto Cinturini.





Rubber Dive Watch Straps / Bands | WatchGecko


High quality Rubber and PU diver's waterproof watch straps. Choice of colour and design. Free worldwide shipping!




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## DNARNA

Patagonico said:


> Hamilton chronos and friend:


Sweet collection!


----------



## SG_Lefty

mrk said:


> ZuluDiver brand it but the strap is made by Bonetto Cinturini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber Dive Watch Straps / Bands | WatchGecko
> 
> 
> High quality Rubber and PU diver's waterproof watch straps. Choice of colour and design. Free worldwide shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchgecko.com


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek Sanyal

OmerUsman said:


> My hamilton viewmatic. The only hamilton I have, it was my first Swiss made watch.


I am looking for an aftermarket bracelet for my viewmatic, but no luck so far. Unsure if the curved links will fit for generic bracelets. Any suggestion, please? Thanks.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## OmerUsman

Abhishek Sanyal said:


> I am looking for an aftermarket bracelet for my viewmatic, but no luck so far. Unsure if the curved links will fit for generic bracelets. Any suggestion, please? Thanks.


TBH there is one on chrono24 but they are charging $230, which i believe is too much. Maybe you can try a mesh bracelet, as seen in the below thread:








Hamilton Viewmatic After Market Bracelet


I posted this in the Straps & Bracelets forum but wanted to post here as well as I know the reason for my search for an after market bracelet has been discussed by other Viewmatic owners. A little over a year ago I bought my Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (black dial) and love it... except...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mrk

Out in the open today ?


----------



## MrZeke

Gibsons said:


> What model is this?


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

Lumefreak said:


> View attachment 15572086
> 
> 
> Never would've thought orange....but it really looks good!


----------



## DNARNA

usclassic said:


> The case is stainless steel. I am using some old cotton panties my wife donated, a pencil with eraser, and some simichrome polish. Wrap the eraser in one layer of the cotton and dip in some simichrome then rub the case.
> View attachment 15563538
> 
> 
> For the crown and lug ends I just put some simichrome on the cloth and rubbed on a flat surface. Use very little paste at a time and keep using fresh parts of the cloth.
> 
> Next I think I will try polishing the case sides between the lugs. The crown side case will be problematic without removing the crown. I might try polishing the bezel with the crown in the time setting position for clearance and covered in tape for protection against the abrasive, not too sure about doing that yet.





ReallyBored said:


> View attachment 15483853


Always been a favorite!


----------



## ruimiguelcunha

Hi there...
Hope you all are doing well this days!!!

I'm a noob in watch's world 

I would like to "show of" my first Hamilton 
A masterpiece H325450 with an ETA 2824-2 and Rose Gold wonderful toned in mint condition brought me from a friend today. It's my second automatic piece next to the vintage Tissot "Visodate Militar" from 1965 
I'm so in love with this "Jazzmaster Viewmatic" baby 

What do you think about this watch???

Thank you so much  Have a great New Year to all 
and...

Best regards from Portugal 

RMC


----------



## maxhav




----------



## mrk

sx1 said:


>


Nice which model is this?


----------



## maxhav

mrk said:


> Nice which model is this?


Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer ref: H60419533. Manual and No Date.

I don't believe they sell it anymore.


----------



## mrk

sx1 said:


> H60419533


Damn that's a shame, might have to keep an eye out on a used one. A mate bought the current Khaki Field Pioneer Mechanical (38mm) and his arabics are not lumed!


----------



## cghorr01

Khaki Field Officer
















Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## davidinjackson

Like the Khaki.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😁😷 Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## mrk

I've been wearing the Khaki Pilot Pioneer a lot and if the angle is favourable to my ear position then I can hear the ticking of the escapement quite clearly even in a normal room setting even if my arm is fully extended away. This is the first watch I have had where I can hear the ticking without having to put the watch right next to my ear. It is the ETA 2801-2 but slowed down from 28,800bph to 21,600 which probably explains why it's more audible than if it were at the stock 4Hz. I can even hear it over the fast wireless charging pad which has an active fan on the desk and all PC case fans etc.

For the first few days I thought I might find this annoying after a while especially as I sometimes like to work on editing in a quiet room, but weeks on and now it feels weird if the ticking isn't there.

Safe to say it has fast become my favourite watch not just for this reason but the size and comfort of the aftermarket rubber strap too. If I had only this watch I think I'd be perfectly happy!


----------



## der Uhrsammler

Not a Hamilton but recently found this one in the back of my watch drawer and remembered buying it years ago when the Intra-Matic came out and I was on a grad school budget:


----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ


----------



## K42

Cuff friendly Khaki auto 38mm. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techdiamondtools

usclassic said:


> The case is stainless steel. I am using some old cotton panties my wife donated, a pencil with eraser, and some simichrome polish. Wrap the eraser in one layer of the cotton and dip in some simichrome then rub the case.
> 
> For the crown and lug ends I just put some simichrome on the cloth and rubbed on a flat surface. Use very little paste at a time and keep using fresh parts of the cloth.
> 
> Next I think I will try polishing the case sides between the lugs. The crown side case will be problematic without removing the crown. I might try polishing the bezel with the crown in the time setting position for clearance and covered in tape for protection against the abrasive, not too sure about doing that yet.


You can try using our diamond pastes and you will get great results. I recommend everyone to try our products: Diamond Polishing Pastes - Tech Diamond Tools
TechdiamondTools diamond compounds are ideally suited to most polishing operations where a high precision finish is required. Choose from a variety of grits to various purposes. The diamond paste has the characteristics of high thermal and chemical stability, good conductivity and physical properties (high compressive strength, good heat dissipation, strong corrosion resistance, low thermal expansion rate).


----------



## ScornDefeat

Which looks best? #1, 2, 3 or 4?


----------



## Mr Auto

Still goin Strong









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## byunts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

ScornDefeat said:


> View attachment 15645356
> View attachment 15645357
> View attachment 15645358
> View attachment 15645359
> 
> 
> Which looks best? #1, 2, 3 or 4?


1 and 4 for me


----------



## MFoley1956

This is the third time I've owned this watch. Maybe this time I'll smarten up and hang on to it.


----------



## ScornDefeat

Rammus said:


> 1 and 4 for me


Can't argue this, the material/NATO like #4 really just work so well with this watch. But it's a true strap beast, so versatile.


----------



## K42

ScornDefeat said:


> View attachment 15645356
> View attachment 15645357
> View attachment 15645358
> View attachment 15645359
> 
> 
> Which looks best? #1, 2, 3 or 4?


 I say #1. The contrasting between the strap color and dial give it a very classy look.


----------



## EightEyes

I'm enjoying my Navy Pioneer Auto on a Barton canvas strap today.


----------



## K42

EightEyes said:


> I'm enjoying my Navy Pioneer Auto on a Barton canvas strap today.
> 
> View attachment 15648589


I'm trying to source the 36mm version. A little tricky because it's been discontinued and the places that have them want retail price.


----------



## EightEyes

K42 said:


> I'm trying to source the 36mm version. A little tricky because it's been discontinued and the places that have them want retail price.


Best of luck with your search! It's a great watch.

Mine is the 43mm version, which is possibly a little on the large side, but it wears comfortably, and I love the look.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## DNARNA




----------



## K42

Just arrived Khaki Air Race in 38mm. I was inspired by a previous poster here. This may replace my Khaki Field auto.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Abhishek Sanyal

The Viewmatic 37mm. 🌝


----------



## DNARNA

Abhishek,

Your Viewmatic looks great on the classic strap! White stitching plays well with the white dial....


----------



## DNARNA

This thread needs a bump.....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline

Boulton on Blue Alligator.


----------



## davidinjackson

New chevron strap from Crown & Buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Pilot


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## RobMc




----------



## DNARNA




----------



## benhoug

Here's the only Hamilton in my collection:










And here's the one I let go of because I was never wearing it:


----------



## DNARNA

benhoug said:


> Here's the only Hamilton in my collection:
> 
> View attachment 15676166
> 
> 
> And here's the one I let go of because I was never wearing it:
> 
> View attachment 15676176


Both are nice! Really liking the watch & band combo on the one you let get away. FWIW, I should probably let my field mechanical go too....not enough wrist time... It started me down this crazy road, so it's a bit sentimental..


----------



## benhoug

DNARNA said:


> Both are nice! Really liking the watch & band combo on the one you let get away. FWIW, I should probably let my field mechanical go too....not enough wrist time....


I really did love it. It was my first mechanical watch - and I'd had it for 15-20 years, but it was only 34 mm, and I literally never wore it. I thought the best thing to do was allow it to find a new home with someone who would wear it and appreciate it more.


----------



## Daytight




----------



## DNARNA




----------



## Mx_Madmax

Here are my two Hamilton watches


----------



## K42

Still flying the Khaki Air Race.


----------



## Rammus

__


----------



## acanak

⁸


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Abhishek Sanyal

Got a StrapsCo green suede.


----------



## Abhishek Sanyal

And the StrapsCo BoR -


----------



## VaEagle

I've had a Jazzmaster petite seconde and a Pan Europ, but have been Hamilton-less for a while now. I think this new one, the Navy Pioneer, will be in the collection for a long while: really love it.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Sisajed

It became everyday watch. 









Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## Persiflage




----------



## Yeags01

just got this today. Really solid watch!!


----------



## Dedan

Such a nice piece


----------



## Abhishek Sanyal

Dedan said:


> Such a nice piece
> 
> View attachment 15688491


Gorgeous. Put it on a jubilee too, if possible, some day. 👌🏻


----------



## Dedan

Abhishek Sanyal said:


> Gorgeous. Put it on a jubilee too, if possible, some day. 👌🏻


That would look good, I'm sure!


----------



## sh3l8y

My office lighting may be horrible, but my Hammy is not


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Relo60

Khaki Navy Scuba👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Olyeller68

Still the square










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## Abhishek Sanyal




----------



## Rammus

DNARNA said:


> View attachment 15691437


Nice


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvlozada

Intramatic Auto Chrono









Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazer




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Dedan

The rare Hamilton snowflake


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Siddy




----------



## K42

Navy Pioneer, 36mm. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosstree70




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## dontbelast

Pan Europ. Always admired finally grabbed one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M3xpress

I still love this watch as I have had it on almost every kind of strap. It has been very versatile for me.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob 1 Million

Great watch


----------



## Rosstree70




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## ejhc11

My most worn watch of 15 watches









From a WUS trade now also worn a lot..!


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton on WATCHGECKO heavy Mesh


----------



## VaEagle

I've owned several Hamiltons, but being a bit of a collector, have sold or traded them. But I needed a Hamilton back in the collection. I don't think I'll ever part with this one, a Navy Pioneer. (Two-year-old Maisie approves.)


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline

Just got this back from Hamilton ( Swatch Group) after having extra micro adjustment holes drilled in the clasp . They did an outstanding job .


----------



## SalvadorDagi

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch and band combo.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday cheers 😀😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## SalvadorDagi

A Jack Ryan kind of day!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigel22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus




----------



## mark2828

The 2 in my collection


----------



## K42

Hamilton Navy Pioneer 36mm.


----------



## sigel22

Hamilton INTRA-MATIC on the book called "Winter in the Madrid".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj-76

I love this watch but I have to take it in for the second time to get fixed. For some reason the seals in the crown go bad and its gets really hard to wind.


----------



## mostlycharlie

My two Hamilton's are also my only two watches. The Khaki Field Auto 42mm is my everyday watch; and my Bolton Mechanical, which I got last week, is for when I'm feeling fancy. The former has been running at about +5/day since I got it last year, and the latter seems to be running at around -5/day, but I'm still testing this out (it seems to fluctuate).


----------



## Goose&Bean

Not usually an open heart person (watch-wise 😉) - Hamilton's drew me in with the asymmetric cutouts.


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## sigel22

Simplicity,elegance,quality









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveU

One of my favorites. Khaki Air Race GMT on a Hamilton orange leather strap.


----------



## SteveU

OK, here's a couple more. Khaki Field and a Khaki Multi Touch


----------



## daytripper

Got this guy in today. My first mechanical I've bought that isn't auto, it's much smaller than I thought it would be, but also feather light.


----------



## tx6309

Persiflage said:


> View attachment 15687227


Wow, crazy layout.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Trying out a new strap.


----------



## Krish47

JM252 said:


> Trying out a new strap.
> 
> View attachment 15773099


That's a nice combo mate.


----------



## JohnM67

Krish47 said:


> That's a nice combo mate.


Thank you. I think the pinstripes match the lume perfectly.
The strap was a freebie thrown in with a watch purchase, but it's comfortable and seems to be decent enough quality. The brand is 'Koni'.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Olyeller68

Square










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67

Trying out some new straps.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Rosstree70




----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Sold it. Missed it. Added it back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beboy

A field watch for the field of fire investigations:


----------



## JonS1967

mostlycharlie said:


> My two Hamilton's are also my only two watches. The Khaki Field Auto 42mm is my everyday watch; and my Bolton Mechanical, which I got last week, is for when I'm feeling fancy. The former has been running at about +5/day since I got it last year, and the latter seems to be running at around -5/day, but I'm still testing this out (it seems to fluctuate).
> 
> View attachment 15757226


Congratulations on your new Boulton mechanical! What a cool watch. Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blej0323

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

I was inspired by the Milanese bracelets on the new models and thought I would try it out on mine. As luck would have it, I had this 22 mmm bracelet from another watch so I thought I'd try it out. I think I like it. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.V1984

My grail. Wife surprised me the other day for an early 10th anniversary gift.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mostlycharlie




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Krish47

Russ1965 said:


>


That's a cool one mate.  
I guess I haven't seen that before.


----------



## Russ1965

mostlycharlie said:


> View attachment 15788643


Lovely


----------



## Russ1965

Krish47 said:


> That's a cool one mate.
> I guess I haven't seen that before.


Here you go: Hamilton Khaki Action Watch 6309 - Vintage-Hamilton-Wristwatches


----------



## drdas007

Hamilton Field Chronograph H65412133


----------



## NC_Hager626

I wonder if *V*_*intage Hamilton Wristwatches*_ are members of WUS or if they ever visit this thread?


----------



## Thunder1

mostlycharlie said:


> View attachment 15788643


Very sharp pic!!..looks really great!!..


----------



## Thunder1

NC_Hager626 said:


> I wonder if *V*_*intage Hamilton Wristwatches*_ are members of WUS or if they ever visit this thread?


?..


----------



## Krish47

Russ1965 said:


> Here you go: Hamilton Khaki Action Watch 6309 - Vintage-Hamilton-Wristwatches


Thanks mate, that's a great read. 

And your mesh strap suits better than the leather strap shown in the article pics.


----------



## K42

I like the dial more than I thought.


----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## C Monkey

Mr.V1984 said:


> My grail. Wife surprised me the other day for an early 10th anniversary gift.
> View attachment 15786788


Beautiful watch, you're a lucky man! A thoughtful, expensive, milestone gift given early...I hope you took the hint 
Anyway, here's my contribution


----------



## Mr.V1984

C Monkey said:


> Beautiful watch, you're a lucky man! A thoughtful, expensive, milestone gift given early...I hope you took the hint
> Anyway, here's my contribution
> View attachment 15795567


Thank you and your watch is beautiful too! The khaki field is such a classic!


----------



## dcheung

To me Hamilton Khaki Navy UTC is a perfect daily watch! Date, big numerals, waterproof to 300m, solid case, seems to have ar coating and with a reliable workhorse 2893-2!


----------



## sigel22

Hamilton Intra-Matic-38mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

dcheung said:


> View attachment 15796164
> View attachment 15796164
> 
> 
> To me Hamilton Khaki Navy UTC is a perfect daily watch! Date, big numerals, waterproof to 300m, solid case, seems to have ar coating and with a reliable workhorse 2893-2!


A very interesting watch. What do the other 2 crowns adjust?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dcheung

K42 said:


> A very interesting watch. What do the other 2 crowns adjust?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Crown on the left for finding the city (for me Hong Kong), the top right for time and date whereas the bottom on for the inner bezel.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## bes2021




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Thunder1

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15804262


So, you bought both versions of this chrono?..any preference?..


----------



## Rosstree70




----------



## Robotaz

SteveU said:


> View attachment 15760991
> 
> 
> One of my favorites. Khaki Air Race GMT on a Hamilton orange leather strap.


How is the ghost hand operated?

Very cool watch btw.


----------



## Kilovolt

Thunder1 said:


> So, you bought both versions of this chrono?..any preference?..


Yes, I like them both ...


----------



## JonS1967

Kilovolt said:


> Yes, I like them both ...


Both are beautiful. I have the 42 mm version but would probably prefer the 40 mm. I like the proportions on the 40 mm. What do you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveU

Robotaz said:


> How is the ghost hand operated?
> 
> Very cool watch btw.


Thank you. It moves with the interior bezel. Crown at the 4:00 spot.


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba. Great watch.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

JonS1967 said:


> Both are beautiful. I have the 42 mm version but would probably prefer the 40 mm. I like the proportions on the 40 mm. What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a rather large wrist and both sizes are OK with me. The proportions are a matter of personal taste.


----------



## mostlycharlie




----------



## JonS1967

Not sure if the polished Milanese is too blingy with the polished case. Hmmmm... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Another switch to this Pan Europ Chrono.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bes2021




----------



## JonS1967

Switched back to the WatchGecko Rally with Hamilton deployant clasp. I love this clasp.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Todays itinerary calls for a GADA so on goes this little beauty.


----------



## ReallyBored

Khaki, ref. 9219....


----------



## trameline

Khaki Pilot


----------



## caddybill

Webster


----------



## usclassic

Arrived today from Topper, took off the leather NATO immediately and put it on this Hirsch first.


----------



## usclassic

On straphabit leather lined sailcloth today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mostlycharlie

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this very much.


----------



## JonS1967

mostlycharlie said:


> I like this very much.


Thanks! It doesn't get enough wrist time because it doesn't fit well under my work dress shirts, but it's warming up so short sleeves are coming back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alphaj07




----------



## mostlycharlie

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks! It doesn't get enough wrist time because it doesn't fit well under my work dress shirts, but it's warming up so short sleeves are coming back!


I'd really like to get a Hamilton with a cushion case like this, but the current non-chrono Pan-Europs don't quite do it for me. Maybe I need to see if I can find one of these. It's my understanding that they're discontinued.


----------



## JonS1967

mostlycharlie said:


> I'd really like to get a Hamilton with a cushion case like this, but the current non-chrono Pan-Europs don't quite do it for me. Maybe I need to see if I can find one of these. It's my understanding that they're discontinued.


Unfortunately they have discontinued this model and I'm not sure why. Maybe because the case size is large (even though it wears smaller than it's size suggests) and the trend is for slightly smaller cases? Who knows. It's funny you mentioned you were interested in looking for one, because I had been considering selling mine&#8230; until I put it on the course. It has a way of drawing you in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Enjoying another Hammy today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Another mid-day switch, because why not? Enjoying my Hammy's quite a bit lately.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## usclassic

on straphabit sailcloth


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tlaubs

I just started getting into watches and this is my first purchase. Been enjoying it so far:


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JonS1967

Decided to change it up a bit. I've always had it on a black strap (except for a brief attempt at Milanese) so I thought I'd try this brown Croc pattern.

From this.








To this.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Thunder1

trameline said:


> Hamilton Boulton
> View attachment 15824235


That mesh is a nice match for your Boulton..


----------



## jpaciolla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Love my Interstellar.


----------



## LDoc

Reference H69819530
Caliber H-50
Collection Khaki Field
Movement Mechanical
Case size 50mm
Gender Men
Dial color Black
Case material Stainless steel
Crystal Sapphire
Lug width 24mm lug width
Power reserve 80-hour power reserve
Water Resistance 10 bar (100 m) /145 psi (328 ft)


----------



## dan55

hi guys ....feel very bad for never posting my PE on this thread ...v poor :/  ...this is my fab silver faced PE on one of the many nato straps i have


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Sure, she's a girly watch, but under the hood, she's a solid 2824-2.


----------



## Rosstree70




----------



## Brent L. Miller

Wore this in store yesterday and didn't get time to post it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mazer

Just got this back from service/repair about 2 weeks ago! Missed it! 12 week turnaround.


----------



## K42

Navy Pioneer


----------



## mostlycharlie

K42 said:


> Navy Pioneer


I see you've got the 36mm model. I'm slightly jealous, as that one is discontinued.


----------



## mostlycharlie

Not just my Hamilton collection, but my entire watch collection in general. There are definitely other watches that grab my attention and really tempt me, but it's hard for me to justify getting more than what I already have.


----------



## DJHLIGHTS

New Jazzmaster Auto. Got it Tuesday and it hasn't lost a second since I set it.


----------



## mostlycharlie

DJHLIGHTS said:


> View attachment 15841613
> 
> New Jazzmaster Auto. Got it Tuesday and it hasn't lost a second since I set it.


I recently got the black dial version and it runs at +1/day, which is fantastic.


----------



## Scottwach

mostlycharlie said:


> Not just my Hamilton collection, but my entire watch collection in general. There are definitely other watches that grab my attention and really tempt me, but it's hard for me to justify getting more than what I already have.
> View attachment 15841478


I have a Jazzmaster and a Murph, and would love to add the Boulton. What are your thoughts on it. I'd love to see a wrist shot of it.


----------



## DonnieD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mostlycharlie

Scottwach said:


> I have a Jazzmaster and a Murph, and would love to add the Boulton. What are your thoughts on it. I'd love to see a wrist shot of it.


I shared my thoughts on it in this thread (that link should take you directly to my comment). Here's a shot from my hairy, 8-inch guerrilla wrist.


----------



## Scottwach

mostlycharlie said:


> I shared my thoughts on it in this thread (that link should take you directly to my comment). Here's a shot from my hairy, 8-inch guerrilla wrist.


Awesome! Thank you for the info and the pic.


----------



## mostlycharlie

Scottwach said:


> Awesome! Thank you for the info and the pic.


No problem. Feel free to ask if you have any specific questions. Mine is running great at -2/day, which I'm more than happy with for a watch that I only wear on special occasions.


----------



## Rosstree70

Super comfortable on this Bonetto Cinturini strap.


----------



## bes2021

Nice watch but also great choice with the BC bracelet... Is it the 300? Love that vanilla scent lol


----------



## Rosstree70

bes2021 said:


> Nice watch but also great choice with the BC bracelet... Is it the 300? Love that vanilla scent lol


Yes, that's the 300D. I know some people aren't crazy about the scent but I like it too.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

I'm almost alone in Ladies' watches, so I'm dropping in. Here is my Hamilton Ardmore. This watch style has been in continuous production since 1937 since its debut as a man's watch.


----------



## Rosstree70

Welcome Laura! That's a beauty!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## nk.technical

Older Khaki Automatic. I love the dial and fit, I just wish it had a screw-down crown. The case shows a lot of wear.


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## savetime




----------



## keisuke_z

Khaki Navy Pioneer on a Colareb strap:


----------



## BRN

On a Nomos shell cordovan strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bes2021

Was wearing end one earlier, now down for a break after their winding, have to do some yard work and not the best choice for that.


----------



## JonS1967

BRN said:


> On a Nomos shell cordovan strap.
> View attachment 15853677


Nice watch and great strap choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

JonS1967 said:


> Nice watch and great strap choice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, Jon.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## caribiner23

Wearing my Ventura. It always sparks joy.


----------



## Baka1969

I just received this mid-50's K-351 in 10k gold

















































































It is 33.7mm wide, 40mm lug-to-lug and 10.8mm thick.


----------



## caribiner23

Baka1969 said:


> I just received this mid-50's K-351 in 10k gold
> 
> It is 33.7mm wide, 40mm lug-to-lug and 10.8mm thick.


I love the engraving on the back: there's always a story with watches like these.


----------



## SteveU

New shoes for a Khaki Multi Touch. Red Barton band and I am loving this one. Hamiltons realky give me the fizz!


----------



## SteveU

And arriving tomorrow, my son's college graduation present! Khaki Field 38 mm.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

Giving the new Pilot Pioneer a try. I already plan out swapping out the strap since I don't care for NATOs.


----------



## Teeuu

K42 said:


> Giving the new Pilot Pioneer a try. I already plan out swapping out the strap since I don't care for NATOs.


Here's one suggestion. This is silicone/cordura from Barton watch bands.


----------



## savetime




----------



## danshort

I keep thinking that if Hamilton ever makes the converter GMT in a normal size, I will probably flip this watch for that - I don't have a GMT and I enjoy bracelets. But I do enjoy this watch, so if that never happens I think I'll be ok with it.


----------



## K42

Night op with the Pilot.


----------



## Larry23

That Tudor nato looks like a good color combo with the black pioneer imo


----------



## oso2276

Self assembled using a Hamilton H-31 movement 

















Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## nyburner

titanium 42mm on my 6.9" wrist


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Here is my Hamilton


----------



## Rosstree70




----------



## savetime




----------



## mtbmike

Very happy with my Jazzmaster Day Date. 80H power reserve running a couple seconds fast a week! 
]


----------



## Baka1969

I don't remember if I posted this in this thread or not.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## usclassic




----------



## StaticVapour

Here is mine


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Duplicate post, my bad.


----------



## bes2021




----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StaticVapour

crazybywatches said:


> Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


That looks so cool, what model to be exact?


----------



## caribiner23

StaticVapour said:


> That looks so cool, what model to be exact?


Looks like a Khaki King Field Auto. (Link)


----------



## Torque124

Just added to my collection, love it! Do you guys know if anyone makes a clear back for this?

Thanks


----------



## crazybywatches

StaticVapour said:


> That looks so cool, what model to be exact?


Thanks,

Hamilton khaki King day-date

You can change any straps you want

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23

Titanium day, getting ready to plant some basil and mint.


----------



## Spartan247

New arrival


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## jimlim123

Doesn't get as much wrist time as it used to, but still happy with this one while I'm waiting for my newest acquisition to come in (40mm Khaki Auto)


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## SWilly67

I finally found a strap that I am happy with for the Murph.


----------



## caribiner23

SWilly67 said:


> I finally found a strap that I am happy with for the Murph.


Great look!


----------



## caribiner23

Jazzmaster Monday.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Spartan247 said:


> New arrival


Looks great, congrats on the new pickup!


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## mrk

Can we appreciate some case backs! The way this plays with the light is cool.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

mrk said:


> Can we appreciate some case backs! The way this plays with the light is cool.


Of course we can.


----------



## JonS1967

Hammy today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

Pilot GMT on Maratac Elite PVC


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Pilot GMT and Flight Timer, on Staib mesh.


----------



## fcasoli

Khaki AviationX-Wind Auto Chrono


----------



## ReallyBored

mrk said:


> Can we appreciate some case backs! The way this plays with the light is cool.


Casebacks?

We've got casebacks!

Here's the "Pegasus" caseback on my vintage PanEurop....


----------



## SCD

Khaki Field Mechanical on Hamilton leather nato
Intra Matic 40mm 3-hand on mesh (waiting for Hamilton's mesh to be in stock)
Khaki King on stock bracelet
Pilot GMT on Staib mesh
Flight Timer on Staib mesh


----------



## fcasoli

My collection


----------



## crazybywatches

. My first one









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## steven.w49

Sunday afternoon with my well worn and well loved Khaki Field Automatic!!


----------



## caribiner23

Jazzmaster Monday.


----------



## VintageSnoops

View attachment 15939146
View attachment 15939148
View attachment 15939149

[/QUOTE]


steven.w49 said:


> Sunday afternoon with my well worn and well loved Khaki Field Automatic!!
> 
> View attachment 15939146
> View attachment 15939148
> View attachment 15939149


It looks great and is wearing its age well! How often do you service your watch?


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Rammus




----------



## usclassic




----------



## VintageSnoops




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## caribiner23

Ventura in the office today.


----------



## steven.w49

VintageSnoops said:


> View attachment 15939146
> View attachment 15939148
> View attachment 15939149


It looks great and is wearing its age well! How often do you service your watch?
[/QUOTE]

Thank you!

I have had it serviced twice over the years, because it was my daily wear for quite a long time, but it has been in semi-retirement for several years.


----------



## EPK

New acquisition









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23

EPK said:


> New acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Congrats! Love the silver-faced Khakis...


----------



## BRN




----------



## EPK

jtlynn23 said:


> Congrats! Love the silver-faced Khakis...


Thank you for the kind words

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15945730


Great minds think alike! A thick racing strap in cognac goes perfectly with this Chrono!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnuyork




----------



## ReallyBored

Brockton....


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Beautiful and accurate: +1 to + 2 a day, yet 6 years old.


----------



## caribiner23

I am wearing my Ventura today, but this is the Hamilton that came with me to the gym this morning:


----------



## Rammus




----------



## NL-USA

I have 2 Hamilton's in my collection. The X-wind Auto Chrono & Air Zermatt Flight Timer.


----------



## SCD

NL-USA said:


> I have 2 Hamilton's in my collection. The X-wind Auto Chrono & Air Zermatt Flight Timer.


Love my black dial Flight Timer. Such a great AnaDigi.


----------



## SCD

Just got delivery of a black Scuba 43mm. Blazing lume. Super-precise bezel. Built like a tank. Very impressed.


----------



## Classic70

I tried plenty of aftermarket bracelets before I have in on the OEM. I still wish it tapered more and had a slimmer clasp and no split links but hey there end links fit perfect and it's robust as heck.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rammus




----------



## Relo60

Check in time.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## SCD

Hamilton Intra-matic 38mm


----------



## sh3l8y

Khaki Field King PVD ~


----------



## scott99

1972 Hamilton


----------



## scott99




----------



## scott99

duplicate


----------



## JonS1967

SCD said:


> Just got delivery of a black Scuba 43mm. Blazing lume. Super-precise bezel. Built like a tank. Very impressed.
> View attachment 15959619


Congratulations, great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Pilot GMT on Hirsch Robby strap


----------



## Pongster

There's a Hamilton movement inside


----------



## onij

seeing double.


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Navy Pioneer:


----------



## TimeDilation

intra-matic Silver


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Scuba 43


----------



## fcasoli

H77906940

Caliber H21 S

Arrived today, accuracy? Spectacular

Hamilton is the winner


----------



## nyburner




----------



## VintageSnoops




----------



## Rammus




----------



## StaticVapour

Rammus said:


>


That strap is awesome!


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Pilot GMT on Hirsch Tiger


----------



## BRN

VintageSnoops said:


> View attachment 15984634


Love this! Such a classy watch.

I regret not having picked one of these up at Nordstrom Rack in Portland, OR a few years ago. They were selling for $250 which is a fantastic deal for these chronographs.


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Khaki King on Staib mesh


----------



## caribiner23

Titanium and lunch.


----------



## NoraaK




----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Field Mechanical:


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## pantagruel

Intra Matic 38mm.


----------



## caribiner23

Khaki 38mm Auto with a Long Island Watch deployant clasp on the factory strap.


----------



## lawlessflyer

Khaki 38 love this new strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Robotaz

NoraaK said:


> View attachment 15989136


It slipped under the radar for most that this model has an impressive HAQ movement with 1/10 sec counter. I've seen some amazing 75% off deals, too.

Good catch!


----------



## Robotaz

onij said:


> View attachment 15977447
> 
> seeing double.


Alright, so who copied who here?


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Planes and trains. 1946 992B next to my Flight Timer. They both keep excellent time.


----------



## nikola0406

Todays traking....


----------



## crazybywatches

Testing some straps
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Doctrinaire

crazybywatches said:


> Testing some straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


Nice choice, the Khaki King is a prime example of a strap monster


----------



## ETA2824-2

Today the Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer on my right wrist.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Fletcher777

Here is a Hamilton Thin-O-Matic. Inscribed on the back as a Buick Dealership Award in 1965. Runs great!


----------



## patunsorted

I cant show you my Hamilton. I ordered it from a grey market dealer and I’ve been waiting a month for it to ship. ☹


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Intramatic Chrono Auto on Crown & Buckle Chevron


----------



## BRN




----------



## SCD

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical on Crown and Buckle Chevron


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## colonelpurple

New Hamilton Khaki Diver 300m


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BlueWhelan




----------



## caribiner23

BlueWhelan said:


>


Love the Jazzmaster.


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## GradyPhilpott

Khaki Automatic










Ross ca. 1939










Illinois ca. 1955


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Morency79

Any 22mm strap, band or bracelet reccomendations for my 44mm?


----------



## TimeDilation

Intra-matic Silver


----------



## steven.w49




----------



## BRN




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical. ETA 2801-2 inside.


----------



## MFoley1956

It seems the Swatch Group has me right where they want me.


----------



## caribiner23

MFoley1956 said:


> It seems the Swatch Group has me right where they want me.
> View attachment 16081162


Very nice collection!


----------



## Relo60

My Khaki Scuba Duba😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## LDoc

Picked up an OEM bracelet for the 44mm Hamilton Khaki Field Officer Automatic. I'm pretty sure only the black dial came with the bracelet, but the case for the champagne dial is identical so no issue.


----------



## Paxman

Hamilton field watch


----------



## Sydney7629




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ziptie

My first Hamilton arrived a few days ago! New to me Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer. The third-party strap it arrived on was a little small for me but I feel pretty good about this elastic as a temporary solution.


----------



## JonS1967

Started the day with this. Haven't worn it in a while. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

42mm ETA variant on a Vario 2 piece black Cordura strap. Loving it. Feels great to have a Hamilton back in the rotation.
















Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## asadtiger

Hamilton khaki pioneer hand wound on a custom strap 
















Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Relo60




----------



## ETA2824-2

Hami Khaki Field Mechanical. ETA 2801-2 inside. 
Recently regulated. +3.5 s/d worn over 7 days on the left wrist.


----------



## funkadoobiest

ETA2824-2 said:


> Hami Khaki Field Mechanical. ETA 2801-2 inside.
> Recently regulated. +3.5 s/d worn over 7 days on the left wrist.
> 
> View attachment 16107913


Your post inspired me to do the math on my white KFM. After a month of owning and keeping it wound/worn the entire time, it has gained just 2 seconds per day. Pretty great!

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Ready for the weekend!










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Brook




----------



## Paxman




----------



## Chrislc42

There's one more in my vintage case(1964 M 89-3) and Jazzmaster GMT in the mail... I might be a fan.


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## JonS1967

Starting the week with this!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12

My first Hammy. Didn't love the OEM SS bracelet. Right onto a grey nato and it feels right at home. I wasn't sure about no running seconds at 9, but you can manually wind the 7750 from the crown down position and if there is any doubt just activate the chrono (which has a satisfying tactile feeling anyway)... I think it'll give me more reason to punch the chrono. So far so good. She's big, but balanced and well executed. Already ordered a new grey seatbelt-style nato to dress it up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWellSpent

sixtysix said:


> Wow, look at all the new stuff, how about some classics? b-)


Wow! 😳😳😳 Need my sunglasses... 😎
Begs the question who designed it - and who courageously approved the design... Certainly a very refined movement.
Kudos to you for holding on to this beauty.


----------



## StaticVapour

Had spare time and 2-piece zulu strap lying around, too wide though so I carefully modified it. Khaki Officer and Gerber for scale


----------



## SkateDad




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Fahoo Forays




----------



## SkateDad




----------



## Ziptie

New strap day!


----------



## Bonzodog

Wearing a watchsteward strap


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fcasoli

X-WIND


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## ZIPPER79

This model is a Barton, circa 1950 and was my Dads!


----------



## deaconj999

All original, worn only by me for less than a full single day. * (Admin Edit: we don't do appraisals here)*


----------



## BRN




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## smellody

http://imgur.com/pQaGnE8


----------



## JonS1967

ZIPPER79 said:


> This model is a Barton, circa 1950 and was my Dads!


Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grafiz

yinzburgher said:


> View attachment 15021007


I know this is a fairly old post, but does anyone know who makes this bracelet? It suits the watch well!


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## yinzburgher

grafiz said:


> I know this is a fairly old post, but does anyone know who makes this bracelet? It suits the watch well!


Thanks! Believe it or not it's from Parnis. It fits Seiko Alpinists too.









20MM 316L stainless steel solid jubilee bracelet fit PARNIS 40mm mens watch | eBay


Design to fit : 40mm PARNIS watch. Buckle type / Finish : 316L stainless steel normal Style. Lug width : 20mm.



www.ebay.com





Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## grafiz

yinzburgher said:


> Thanks! Believe it or not it's from Parnis. It fits Seiko Alpinists too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20MM 316L stainless steel solid jubilee bracelet fit PARNIS 40mm mens watch | eBay
> 
> 
> Design to fit : 40mm PARNIS watch. Buckle type / Finish : 316L stainless steel normal Style. Lug width : 20mm.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Excellent! Thank you! Looks like a near perfect fit.


----------



## Paxman




----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Khaki Air Race


----------



## SCD




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton check in 😁😷🖖🏼


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo

My first Hammy since a quartz one that I had in the 70s:


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## outsidesmoke07

Khaki Automatic 42mm in green. Very happy with it!


----------



## JonS1967

Avo said:


> My first Hammy since a quartz one that I had in the 70s:
> View attachment 16155256


Beautiful watch! Pure class. Would you mind sharing your initial impressions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16155297


Awesome! Such a great looking watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo

Avo said:


> My first Hammy since a quartz one that I had in the 70s:
> View attachment 16155256





JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful watch! Pure class. Would you mind sharing your initial impressions?


Very positive! I've actually been looking at this one for a long time. This past week there was a great sale on it at Ashford, and I finally pulled the trigger. Fit and finish are excellent, and my close inspection found no flaws. The absence of a second hand is interesting, it definitely cuts down on OCD accuracy checks! (Of course a gentleman at leisure has no need to know the time to the second ...) Downside is that this is my first 2892, and now it's hard to tell how well it's performing! The strap in the photo is a Bradystraps waterproof leather that I happened to have; the OEM strap is dark brown with light tan thread, and that just did not seem like a good match to me. The details I would change if I could: don't bother with lume on the hands, it's not very useful with none on the dial. If there had been a no-date version, I likely would have gone for that, but the date-at-6 is reasonably well integrated into the design (especially when paired with the black/white strap).

All in all, very glad to rejoin the Hamilton family after 35 years or so ...


----------



## JonS1967

Avo said:


> Very positive! I've actually been looking at this one for a long time. This past week there was a great sale on it at Ashford, and I finally pulled the trigger. Fit and finish are excellent, and my close inspection found no flaws. The absence of a second hand is interesting, it definitely cuts down on OCD accuracy checks! (Of course a gentleman at leisure has no need to know the time to the second ...) Downside is that this is my first 2892, and now it's hard to tell how well it's performing! The strap in the photo is a Bradystraps waterproof leather that I happened to have; the OEM strap is dark brown with light tan thread, and that just did not seem like a good match to me. The details I would change if I could: don't bother with lume on the hands, it's not very useful with none on the dial. If there had been a no-date version, I likely would have gone for that, but the date-at-6 is reasonably well integrated into the design (especially when paired with the black/white strap).
> 
> All in all, very glad to rejoin the Hamilton family after 35 years or so ...


Thanks for sharing your experience. I like your choice of strap. And I agree, if it’s going to have a date, the 6 o’clock position is the best place for it. As far as not having a seconds hand goes, I have a watch that doesn’t have it and I wasn’t sure how I was gonna like it at first. But the nice thing about it is it’s much easier to set because you don’t have to worry about where the second hand is. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkateDad

SCD said:


> View attachment 16151365


Love the strap. Would make a nice companion to my ‘61 model.
View attachment 16158998


----------



## SCD

SkateDad said:


> Love the strap. Would make a nice companion to my ‘61 model.
> View attachment 16158998


Crown & Buckle Chevron strap


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## SCD




----------



## TravisMorgan

Ranging from 1929 to 1950


----------



## cybercat




----------



## SCD




----------



## ReallyBored

TravisMorgan said:


> Ranging from 1929 to 1950
> View attachment 16179071
> View attachment 16179072
> View attachment 16179073
> View attachment 16179074
> View attachment 16179075


That's a lovely collection!

And welcome to the forums!


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## SCD




----------



## SCD




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Paxman




----------



## red416

Just got this for my birthday, swapped out the strap for a Maratac mil spec strap (got a black Maratac strap for it as well). Really enjoying the watch, and the Maratac strap is much closer to the strap the mil issued Hammys came with


----------



## SWilly67




----------



## K42

Got a new PSR yesterday. Pretty dim in the evening, but great in natural outdoor light.


----------



## ReallyBored

1980s quartz "Tuxedo" (re-issued Wilshiire)....


----------



## Cannonbaugh

I used to have a RGM Model 222 with a Hamilton movement, traded it, then about 6 years or so ago I got a Hamilton Pan Euro reissue, still have it, but surprised to add another Hamilton this year.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki check in👍🏼👍🏼. Cheers 😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Took this photo over the weekend of my new(er) PVD on a Barton Canvas. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## K42

The PSR is great in direct light.


----------



## Lumefreak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## Scottwach

trameline said:


> Hamilton Boulton
> View attachment 16229456


Ah, I've seen you post this before and I was hoping you'd post again so I could ask where you got that bracelet, It goes very well with the Boulton.


----------



## trameline

Scottwach said:


> Ah, I've seen you post this before and I was hoping you'd post again so I could ask where you got that bracelet, It goes very well with the Boulton.


Its a STAIB MESH , I got it from WATCHGECKO in the UK, I enquired about getting another one for my other Watch, they have put the price up by £100 To total £275,
I see you’re in Conus , Long Island Watches do STAIB MESH .









STAIB Polished Mesh Bracelet #STEEL-2784-20725APB-P (Straight End, 20mm)


Staib polished stainless steel mesh watch bracelet with straight ends. Features a deployant closure with security clasp.




longislandwatch.com


----------



## Scottwach

trameline said:


> Its a STAIB MESH , I got it from WATCHGECKO in the UK, I enquired about getting another one for my other Watch, they have put the price up by £100 To total £275,
> I see you’re in Conus , Long Island Watches do STAIB MESH .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STAIB Polished Mesh Bracelet #STEEL-2784-20725APB-P (Straight End, 20mm)
> 
> 
> Staib polished stainless steel mesh watch bracelet with straight ends. Features a deployant closure with security clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longislandwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16229779
> View attachment 16229780


Awesome! Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## MarkDesigns

Looking for a Hamilton Trent with moonphase. Anyone have one or a pic?


----------



## giorgos mg

Blue ar coated crystal


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## SteveU




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ReallyBored

SteveU said:


> View attachment 16235021


Is that the 38mm version?

I've always liked the dial on that model.


----------



## SteveU

ReallyBored said:


> Is that the 38mm version?
> 
> I've always liked the dial on that model.


It's a 36. A gentleman's watch...


----------



## TagTime




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## bigjaymofo




----------



## [email protected]

On a horny alligator strap


----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Pan Europ


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## ReallyBored

I swapped all my 38 KFMs to perlon...


----------



## watchmenottv

ReallyBored said:


> I swapped all my 38 KFMs to perlon...
> 
> View attachment 16274426


Compliments the watch perfectly. May I ask where they were purchased?


----------



## ReallyBored

watchmenottv said:


> Compliments the watch perfectly. May I ask where they were purchased?


Sure. These are all Eulit straps (a couple of Atlantics and a couple of Palmas) from Holbens....

EULIT Watch Straps & Bracelets — Holben's Fine Watch Bands (holbensfinewatchbands.com)


----------



## watchmenottv

ReallyBored said:


> Sure. These are all Eulit straps (a couple of Atlantics and a couple of Palmas) from Holbens....
> 
> EULIT Watch Straps & Bracelets — Holben's Fine Watch Bands (holbensfinewatchbands.com)


Nice, thanks


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## FatalException

Paxman said:


> Hamilton Pan Europ
> View attachment 16255977


The green actually looks nice on the leather strap. I couldn't swap my new blue one over fast enough. That strap will stay in the box.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

FatalException said:


> The green actually looks nice on the leather strap. I couldn't swap my new blue one over fast enough. That strap will stay in the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I though I would swap out the strap too until I put in on and loved it!!


----------



## SCD




----------



## ETA2824-2

KFM 38 mm ETA 2801


----------



## ReallyBored

This is a 1947 Dwight.

When I first got it, the dial was amber tinted and smelled of tobacco. I was probably a bit too aggressive while cleaning it (I lost some of the print), but I'm glad I did it. There was actually a nice two-toned dial underneath the tar. The kind that alternates between light and dark depending on the angle of the light.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## andrzejmakal

Cheers


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Robotaz

This is my second time owning this model, and hopefully my last. We shall see.


----------



## SCD




----------



## TN421




----------



## raditzer

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical.




  








Hamilton Khaki Mechanical.jpg




__
raditzer


__
Dec 9, 2021


----------



## Rolexplorer

Ray MacDonald said:


> Hamilton Perry (1948) and Hamilton 992B (1950).


My 992B from a War Contract build in 1944 says "hi."


----------



## Mustang1972

ReallyBored said:


> I swapped all my 38 KFMs to perlon...
> 
> View attachment 16274426


Great pic @ReallyBored you like your field watches  do you have a favourite one ? What one gets most wrist time ? I have the black with faux lume and love it, just got the white but not sure if to keep .......


----------



## SCD




----------



## BoostMasterZero

I used to own a Khaki Pilot Automatic with the black dial and dual hooks and loved that watch.


----------



## ReallyBored

Crockey1 said:


> Great pic @ReallyBored you like your field watches  do you have a favourite one ? What one gets most wrist time ? I have the black with faux lume and love it, just got the white but not sure if to keep .......


Thanks for the compliment, Crockey1.

I like them all, but if I had to choose a favorite, it would probably be the white dial. Technically, field watches should have dark dials. But I like that it has zero glare (unlike the other ones). And it's as legible as the day is long.


----------



## ReallyBored

2008 Piping Rock, limited edition quartz...


----------



## stromberglarry4450




----------



## Relo60

Friday check in. Cheers 😊😷🖖🏼🎄


----------



## watchmenottv

ReallyBored said:


> 2008 Piping Rock, limited edition quartz...
> 
> View attachment 16288857
> 
> 
> View attachment 16288858


Gorgeous !


----------



## watchmenottv

Hammy on a Bond Nato 👍


----------



## SWilly67

The Murph on a RuslieCo strap.


----------



## SCD




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Mustang1972

ReallyBored said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Crockey1.
> 
> I like them all, but if I had to choose a favorite, it would probably be the white dial. Technically, field watches should have dark dials. But I like that it has zero glare (unlike the other ones). And it's as legible as the day is long.


Thanks for getting back @ReallyBored I should give the white one a little longer. Not worn it yet in case have to return  it looks a little toyish if that makes sense but most people with both seem to prefer white 🤔 so your gonna keep them all


----------



## ReallyBored

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 16290812


Very nice Lambert!


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## SCD




----------



## Solowis

Haven’t posted in years, and








just acquired my first Hamilton


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TN421




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## d55124

H


----------



## bigjaymofo

stromberglarry4450 said:


> View attachment 16288865


Oh damn! What model is this? It‘s a super nice Hammy. I love internal bezels.


----------



## stromberglarry4450

its listed on FleaBay as we speak..It will sell tomorrow..


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday greetings😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼🎄


----------



## SCD




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## DC Lavman




----------



## DC Lavman

Two days, two Hamiltons!


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## GregB




----------



## horntk




----------



## K42

Lunchtime with the PSR.


----------



## NC_Hager626




----------



## Scottwach

My Murph


----------



## j.p.g




----------



## j.p.g




----------



## caribiner23

Dressed for Christmas with a @North Straps single-pass NATO.


----------



## SCD




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## ReallyBored

Vintage Milton....


----------



## SCD




----------



## MrDisco99




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

No tht usual Hammy we show on here, but it counts!
It is from 1976, solid brass with a West German quartz movement in it.
It was awarded for 25 years of service at Fridigidaire in May 1979.
You would not guess but this thing weighs about 2 pounds. (Thats a kilo for the rest of the world)
Keeps time very well. So much so that I set my watches to it when I wind them up in the morning.


----------



## davidinjackson

Last Christmas’ watch with this Christmas’ strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## KRedman




----------



## M3xpress

New nato. 










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottwach

My Boulton


----------



## Simon




----------



## SCD




----------



## JonS1967

Scottwach said:


> View attachment 16326534
> 
> My Boulton


Love it!!


----------



## TN421




----------



## sickondivers

*#Intra-Matic #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Time Seller




----------



## skuripanda

My first Hamilton. I'm now a fan.


----------



## naganaga

This Hamilton Khaki Automatic for Hump day!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## ddaly12

Enjoying this Hammy Chrono this afternoon!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwmehring

Quitting time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Air Race


----------



## RussMurray

Just these two, for now


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ddaly12

Listing this baby… only because I just bought the 38mm version … such a beauty!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

KFM 42mm. This is replacing my 38 which I’ll post in the coming days.


----------



## Johnayres

I had to quick run out and didn't get to set the date and time yet lol!


----------



## bigjaymofo




----------



## MaDTempo

Modern:




  








On the Mantle




__
MaDTempo


__
Sep 2, 2019








Vintage (Granddad's 1960s Hammy)


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## northside

Khaki King


----------



## Selmaguy

1937 Hamilton Boone


----------



## Firecrafter

Khaki King PVD on a Crown and Buckle Khaki HD strap.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFoo

Six watches.
Two arms.
But only one Hamilton.


----------



## golfindoc




----------



## jcohen

Just listed if anyone is interested. Need to fund the next wrist lollipop.


----------



## MrFoo

Seriously happy with the Kakhi King!


----------



## TN421




----------



## arquitron

X-Copter over here...


----------



## skuripanda

It sure is a purrdy watch.


----------



## ReallyBored

Selmaguy said:


> View attachment 16352801
> 
> 1937 Hamilton Boone


I love the "reeded" sides on those Boones!

Mine is a lot more beat up than yours...


----------



## adrock

Spending time with an old friend today. I wore this 38mm KFM for most of 2021. It got knocked out of rotation at the end of the year, but I picked it up for today.


----------



## Doctrinaire

MrFoo said:


> View attachment 16355057
> 
> Seriously happy with the Kakhi King!
> View attachment 16355058


It's a fantastic watch for the price. I've had one for over 3.5 years and its charm hasn't faded. Fun fact Hugh Laurie wore one just as yours in a couple seasons of House.


----------



## MrFoo

Doctrinaire said:


> It's a fantastic watch for the price. I've had one for over 3.5 years and its charm hasn't faded. Fun fact Hugh Laurie wore one just as yours in a couple seasons of House.


Thanks Doctrinaire!
It wasn't really on my radar when I found it at The Bay in Vancouver.
I was looking for a mechanical hack watch.
I saw the King and I purchased it on the spot.
Two years in and it is the first of my two "forever" watches; my other pride and joy is this gentleman:
















See you around the threads!


----------



## ddaly12

38, 40, 42mm chronos. 









Both the 38 and 42 are auto 7750s:









40mm is the newer manual wind Intramatic 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang1972

ddaly12 said:


> Listing this baby… only because I just bought the 38mm version … such a beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QUOTE looks great can you get this in 38mm


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## MrFoo

Early morning wrist shot!


----------



## TalkingClock




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## Simon

Trying a different strap - this is a rich deep burgundy thick leather single pass
(the strap it came with wont go round my wrist  )


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Beena

My first Hamilton Arrived yesterday.


----------



## TN421




----------



## Johnayres




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## TalkingClock

Hamilton must win the prize for legible dials.


----------



## Draconian Collector

I didn't think I'd like a quartz watch in this price range so much but after trying on the Pilot Pioneer at an AD I was hooked. I wear it at least once a week now.


----------



## MrFoo

Here you go:








I second the above stated notion by TalkingClock that Hamilton watches win the prize for legibility!


----------



## KRedman

42mm H69529913 on a Haveston canvas strap


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## caribiner23

Titanium day.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## MrFoo

TGIF! 
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## SCD




----------



## ddaly12

Hammy Trio. 38mm up for grabs in the FS section. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## golfindoc




----------



## Firecrafter

Got my 1969 Hamilton GG-W-113 back from service and back on my wrist!


----------



## funkadoobiest

New strap on the KFM
















Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveU

This orange and black beauty in honor of the Bengals win!


----------



## MrFoo

King Sunday!
"Watching" for the Sun to come up!
Enjoy your day WUS!


----------



## northside

Joe Burrow best QB in league, and best QB usually wins in NFL playoff games.


SteveU said:


> This orange and black beauty in honor of the Bengals win!
> View attachment 16385181


----------



## SteveU

northside said:


> Joe Burrow best QB in league, and best QB usually wins in NFL playoff games.


Agreed whole heartedly!


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## SCD

The case on this 42mm Jazzmaster Chrono slants in toward the back and then curves into the case back so that it wears much slimmer than its dimension.


----------



## Simon

My Khaki Army Green/Schott LE Pilot (without the dark brown Schott strap - wont go round my wrist  ) so a new long black Flieger


----------



## Rev-o

Simon said:


> My Khaki Army Green/Schott LE Pilot (without the dark brown Schott strap - wont go round my wrist  ) so a new long black Flieger


Hello Simon (and everyone else) my first post here as a brand new member. I've been on tz-uk for over a decade and am a moderator on mwr (military watch forum) but just joined this lovely place.

Nice pic or a nice watch!


----------



## Simon

Rev-o said:


> Hello Simon (and everyone else) my first post here as a brand new member. I've been on tz-uk for over a decade and am a moderator on mwr (military watch forum) but just joined this lovely place.
> 
> Nice pic or a nice watch!


Hello my friend - fancy seeing you here - glad you've seen the light and come over 
now, you need to get posting on our Military forum & Omega


----------



## Rev-o

I shall check then out!


----------



## Dlbernau




----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfad




----------



## StevieMischief




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## TalkingClock

Ended up back on the bracelet. Why not it's decent enough and fits just right.


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## Johnayres




----------



## caribiner23

Johnayres said:


> View attachment 16391092
> View attachment 16391093


Love that strap! Where did you get it?


----------



## SCD




----------



## Johnayres

caribiner23 said:


> Love that strap! Where did you get it?


Etsy: Suede Watch Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Leather Watch Band Gray | Etsy


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## SCD




----------



## Time Seller

Sorry, please delete!


----------



## whiskeymuscles




----------



## SCD




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## RLC

Just arrived this morning....Hamilton ‘Kraft Award’ Ventura 505 SN S529038


----------



## JoeShmoe414




----------



## Bluetip

Received my Hamilton Khaki 38 mm today and I'm very happy with it!!


----------



## ishtar007

Received it this week, fitted strap to fit, tested if everything is working ok... and now passed to my wife, so I get it for my birthday in june. 









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang1972

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 16390999


Love the dial of the viewmatic looks 👌 is it the 40mm ? How do you find its versatility can it be dressed up and down ? Thanks


----------



## JonS1967

RLC said:


> Just arrived this morning....Hamilton ‘Kraft Award’ Ventura 505 SN S529038
> View attachment 16400217
> 
> 
> View attachment 16400219
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16400243


Sooooo cool! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmenottv

SCD said:


> View attachment 16395352


Nice strap combo 👍


----------



## watchmenottv

RLC said:


> Just arrived this morning....Hamilton ‘Kraft Award’ Ventura 505 SN S529038
> View attachment 16400217
> 
> 
> View attachment 16400219
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16400243


Nothing better than a watch with a story........
Piece of history


----------



## TypeSly

One of the faves of my collection


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hami Khaki Field Mechanical


----------



## ShaggyDog




----------



## samson66

Bought this Jazzmaster for my wife over 7 years ago. She still loves it and wears it nearly every day. Still keeps good time too.










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

Todays Ham...


----------



## Yeags01

American Classic Railroad for me today…


----------



## MrFoo




----------



## Thunder1

TypeSly said:


> One of the faves of my collection
> 
> View attachment 16401382


A very under rated piece of fine wrist wear, imo...mine says hello!!..


----------



## pfad




----------



## Yeags01

pfad said:


>


I wore this one today too,, 👀


----------



## ReallyBored

RLC said:


> Todays Ham...
> View attachment 16402132


That's a pretty fancy bracelet!

Can you show us more?


----------



## Quality Man

Big Hamilton fan here, this one being my favourite.


----------



## Old Boy

*Khaki Field Mechanical Bronze | 38mm | H69459530*
My first Hamilton watch ... but not the last, i'm sure!


----------



## RLC

ReallyBored said:


> That's a pretty fancy bracelet!
> 
> Can you show us more?





ReallyBored said:


> That's a pretty fancy bracelet!
> 
> Can you show us more?


Here it is before I attached the Hamilton 


Arlene Yazzie....Zuni silversmith
They are 12K gold filled and sterling silver with turquoise, lapis, coral and jet inlay with a partial flex band extension...FWIW, purchased on, don't laugh>>>>ETSY.


----------



## jmm722

Can anyone identify this? It was my great-grandfathers given to him when he retired from the Fire Department in the late 60s. It looks like a thin-o-matic, but all of those I’ve seen state it in the dial where this one states “16 Jewels”. Is it just a different year? The case states it 14k gold.

It winds and runs. I want to have it serviced/cleaned as I don’t have anything like an ultrasonic. Plus I don’t want to submerge the case in anything, as I doubt it’s water resistant still (if ever). The plastic is slightly scuffed, but the MOP dial looks to be in decent shape. Can any decent watch repair shop do this? I don’t care about he price as it’s a sentimental piece.


----------



## JonS1967

Quality Man said:


> Big Hamilton fan here, this one being my favourite.
> View attachment 16406398


Great watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## cwmehring

Gator scuba










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410

My latest addition. Been looking at these since they came out, finally pulled the trigger...


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## dacd4134

I just got this one last week and love it so far. (on a BluShark AlphaShark NATO).


----------



## Dedan




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Just put on this WatchGecko mesh bracelet. I think I like it!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squaretail

Just put this one back on


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## RLC

Hamilton Navy R88-W-800 ca, 1942 987a movement #0227408.


----------



## watchmenottv

FL410 said:


> My latest addition. Been looking at these since they came out, finally pulled the trigger...
> View attachment 16408340











Likewise 😅


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Mustang1972 said:


> Love the dial of the viewmatic looks 👌 is it the 40mm ? How do you find its versatility can it be dressed up and down ? Thanks


Yeah, it’s 40mm and I wear it dressed up and down. I wore it when I got married and I wear it in the office.
I also wear it on mesh and nato. Very versatile I’d say.
Cheers.


----------



## SCD




----------



## Thunder1

caribiner23 said:


> View attachment 16411469


That one is growing on me!!!..


----------



## caribiner23

Thunder1 said:


> That one is growing on me!!!..


I've been really delighted with it. It's so light and looks so cool! (And it's very accurate.)


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

Got a couple new straps for my Pilot Pioneer Mech. Annoyingly I have lost one of my 18mm vintage Hamilton engraved buckles which I am super annoyed about as it was a proper vintage buckle and wanted to use it on the blue Barton canvas 














































I think grey camo suits it, although there's something cool about the military green HIrsch natural rubber, too. This green option is no longer available anywhere, I think I got lucky finding the last one for sale at a German strap store ages ago as never found another since. I suspect Hirsch only did a very small batch of the greens.


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## dacd4134

Trying it on the Bond NATO today...


----------



## whiskeymuscles




----------



## SCD




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## TN421




----------



## toolr

Farcry6 on Omega NTTD titanium Nato


----------



## JonS1967

Giving a Tropic strap a try. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## Dlbernau

One of my faves.


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Thunder1

Pro Diver said:


> View attachment 16418797


A timeless classic..


----------



## Guarionex

Bronze Mechanical on a Crown and Buckle Chevron Bronze


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1

Got my pandemic watch


----------



## Thunder1

Continuing my theme of the day(the *Sea*), a Hammy *Seaview *for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Cybotron

caribiner23 said:


> View attachment 16411469


I'm liking this one more and more everyday. May have to pick one up.


----------



## SCD




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluetip

mrk said:


> Got a couple new straps for my Pilot Pioneer Mech. Annoyingly I have lost one of my 18mm vintage Hamilton engraved buckles which I am super annoyed about as it was a proper vintage buckle and wanted to use it on the blue Barton canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think grey camo suits it, although there's something cool about the military green HIrsch natural rubber, too. This green option is no longer available anywhere, I think I got lucky finding the last one for sale at a German strap store ages ago as never found another since. I suspect Hirsch only did a very small batch of the greens.


Absolutely love the pilot pioneer, what a classic and beautiful design. But I wish the make one day one with sapphire like all the Hamilton's out there. I don't get they made the choice for mineral for this kind of watch and price category.


----------



## VincentG

This is the only Hamilton in my collection


----------



## MrFoo




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Navy Scuba for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## dacd4134

Still trying to decide on my favorite strap for this one...


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Guarionex

Bluetip said:


> Absolutely love the pilot pioneer, what a classic and beautiful design. But I wish the make one day one with sapphire like all the Hamilton's out there. I don't get they made the choice for mineral for this kind of watch and price category.


The mineral crystal is supposed to give it that original acrylic crystal look but stronger.


----------



## RLC

RLC said:


> Just arrived this morning....Hamilton ‘Kraft Award’ Ventura 505 SN S529038
> View attachment 16400217
> 
> 
> View attachment 16400219
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16401766


<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><

The seller found the box and paperwork...kind of nice as it was a 'presentation' piece and the paper was not filled out. Happy to have the 'Kit' on such an interesting watch.


----------



## RLC

New photo today...


----------



## medic1

Lost 2 seconds in 24hrs


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a *Hammy Mechanical*..


----------



## skuripanda

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16418980


This is such a gorgeous watch... I love the black tachymeter ring, it really completes the design. My next watch, almost 100%.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Wore this yesterday and forgot to post.


----------



## Johnayres

New Intramatic just came in


----------



## skuripanda

WUS inception: post with a photo of the post with a photo of the post... etc etc... as it's being written.


----------



## Russ1965

My PAMilton........or is it an HamiRAI ?


----------



## Russ1965

Johnayres said:


> New Intramatic just came in
> View attachment 16427023


Cute woofer


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## Thunder1

Johnayres said:


> New Intramatic just came in
> View attachment 16427023


That *Goldy* seems to approve, as well..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a *Khaki Field Pioneer*....


----------



## MrFoo

Money well spent; time well wasted ☺


----------



## MrFoo

medic1 said:


> Lost 2 seconds in 24hrs
> View attachment 16424614
> View attachment 16424615


Does that sapphire have AR?
I can't get that clean a pic of my Kakhi King 🧐
Two seconds sounds great!
My Hammie and my Portsea Calendar Watch are remarkably in synch with my quartz watches 👍
Is this the 80hr power reserve?


----------



## skuripanda

I visited my Hamilton AD today and took a closer look at the Intra-Matic Auto Chrono Panda dial... I thought it looks pretty good on photos online, but in person it looks even better. Truly a gorgeous watch.
Unfortunately, the exhibition model they had in the store was somehow damaged or broken, as even with the watch wound, the chrono seconds hand started VERY slowly when top pusher was engaged, and the bottom pusher did nothing (it should reset the chronograph but it doesn't).
The AD will get another one shipped from a different store, so I will pick it up saturday or monday after making absolutely sure the watch is in perfect working condition.



















Yes, that's my Pilot Pioneer 43 down on the table while I was trying out the Panda...


----------



## JonS1967

skuripanda said:


> I visited my Hamilton AD today and took a closer look at the Intra-Matic Auto Chrono Panda dial... I thought it looks pretty good on photos online, but in person it looks even better. Truly a gorgeous watch.
> Unfortunately, the exhibition model they had in the store was somehow damaged or broken, as even with the watch wound, the chrono seconds hand started VERY slowly when top pusher was engaged, and the bottom pusher did nothing (it should reset the chronograph but it doesn't).
> The AD will get another one shipped from a different store, so I will pick it up saturday or monday after making absolutely sure the watch is in perfect working condition.
> 
> View attachment 16428397
> 
> 
> View attachment 16428403
> 
> 
> Yes, that's my Pilot Pioneer 43 down on the table while I was trying out the Panda...


Beautiful watch, looks great on your wrist. Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwmehring

FedEx just delivered this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a new arrival for moi, a previously loved Hammy Khaki Navy Pioneer(try saying that 10 times fast!!)..the model # is H784650..powered by an ETA 2895-2(offshoot of the ETA 2892)..I think this 40mm version has been discontinued, but are still available for purchase...initial impressions?..the 40mm case size is perfect for my wrist & I love the silver dial that can appear almost white in certain lighting conditions..and the 'coin' edge case is very cool..here's a couple of pics of it..

















It's going to fit in just fine w/ the rest of my Khaki Navy Pioneer collection..









Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## caribiner23

Thunder1 said:


> Ending my work week w/ a new arrival for moi, a previously loved Hammy Khaki Navy Pioneer(try saying that 10 times fast!!)..the model # is H784650..powered by an ETA 2895-2(offshoot of the ETA 2892)..I think this 40mm version has been discontinued, but are still available for purchase...initial impressions?..the 40mm case size is perfect for my wrist & I love the silver dial that can appear almost white in certain lighting conditions..and the 'coin' edge case is very cool..here's a couple of pics of it..
> View attachment 16430194
> 
> View attachment 16430195
> 
> 
> It's going to fit in just fine w/ the rest of my Khaki Navy Pioneer collection..
> View attachment 16430196
> 
> 
> Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..
> View attachment 16430198


Nice addition to the collection!

And cute pups....


----------



## Thunder1

caribiner23 said:


> Nice addition to the collection!
> 
> And cute pups....


Thank you, sir!!..


----------



## MrFoo

It's big on my wrist and I love this watch!
🌞
I've been wanting a Dan Henry Chronograph for awhile but haven't pulled that trigger.
I've been pulled back to Hamilton 👑
My recently found appreciation of quartz movements accounts for that.
I want some "gravitas" for what is very likely to be my final higher quality watch.
Dan Henry watches are not something I see my son wearing. 
They are more like jewelry if the Chronograph function is never used.
I aspire to the spirit of Paul Newman but I am not and never was married to Joanne Woodward 🥰 and I never ate fifty hard-boiled eggs in one sitting 😅😂🤣
But Hamilton watches, quartz or mechanical, are more "je ne sais quartz"😏
I'm off to search Hamilton quartz movements
But if any of you WIS know if Hamilton has smooth seconds quartz or mechaquartz in their watches it would help me much!
Dawn comes cold and bright this morning!
Thanks for any information you can offer.
Have a great weekend everyone 🌄


----------



## SCD




----------



## TN421

My favorite


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ a 'new-to-me' Hammy..should fit in just fine for the few errands that I have to run into town for this morning..


----------



## MrFoo

Thunder1 said:


> Starting my weekend off w/ a 'new-to-me' Hammy..should fit in just fine for the few errands that I have to run into town for this morning..
> View attachment 16432293


That's a beauty!
And the strap is gorgeous 😍 One of the best I've seen lately!


----------



## Thunder1

MrFoo said:


> That's a beauty!
> And the strap is gorgeous 😍 One of the best I've seen lately!


Well, thank you sir!!..


----------



## Maddog1970

Haven’t had a Hammy in the fold for a while, and was flitting between the PVD Khaki field and the Far Cry LE……went with the Far Cry, and very pleased!


----------



## Guarionex




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## mrk

Camo canvas from Barton Bands. Switched over the Hamilton OEM buckle to finish the look. On rotation with a military green Hirsch Pure natural rubber also on a Hamilton 16mm buckle. Such a great strap thing this watch is.


----------



## skuripanda

A wild panda in its natural habitat...


----------



## ETA2824-2

"American spirit and Swiss precision". Original Swiss Army Knife distributed
to soldiers and the Hami Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## mostlycharlie

My Hamilton-centric, three-watch collection:


----------



## ReallyBored

Vintage (1966/67) Dateline A-581...


----------



## skuripanda

The Panda up close and personal


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hami Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## RLC

New arrival today....
Hamilton Electric “Atlantis” White Dial, 500A movement, 1958


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwmehring

I really enjoy this sub. I’m struggling to find a strap that I like. Any suggestions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFoo

My Khaki King gets some wrist time every day and usually overnight ☺


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

cwmehring said:


> I really enjoy this sub. I’m struggling to find a strap that I like. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possibly one these(A Dassari) in black???..  








Here's a pic of a black one on my Benrus..


----------



## TalkingClock

Wearing this all week.


----------



## cwmehring

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MrFoo

"Sundance" on the right:








"Butch" on the left:


----------



## SCD




----------



## medic1




----------



## skuripanda

Pilot Pioneer 43 for Thursday...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Khaki Field chrono..


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a classic Hammy(the Hammy that started off my collecting habit 14 years ago!!)..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## MrFoo

"It's good to be King." 👑😍


----------



## longerintervals

Parted ways with my trusty silver dial Khaki for this American Classic Intra-Matic. The chono versions are gorgeous but something about the simplicity of this dial spoke to me.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TN421




----------



## SCD




----------



## Thunder1

Starting off my week end w/ a new arrival, a Hammy Intra-Matic chrono, the automatic 'panda' flavor..initial impressions are quite positve..the 40mm case size allows for a very manageable 49.2mm lug to lug length..it is a bit tall at 14.6mm, though...and the dial?..the cream colored dial is done quite nicely & the black sub-dials are positioned equally as well..the SS & lumed indices are easily seen(& unobstructed) & the date window at the 6 o'clock position is quite unobtrusive..overall, while the dial might be seen by some as slightly 'busy', overall, it is very, very pleasant to look at..I'll have to put it up there w/ my Khaki Navy Pioneer as my favorite Hammy chronos to date..highly recommended!!..while introduced about 3 years ago, I've had to wait until recently to find one at a very appealing price point..so, here's a couple of pics...btw, I've ordered a dark brown croc-leather strap for it...


----------



## skuripanda

Thunder1 said:


> Starting off my week end w/ a new arrival, a Hammy Intra-Matic chrono, the automatic 'panda' flavor..initial impressions are quite positve..the 40mm case size allows for a very manageable 49.2mm lug to lug length..it is a bit tall at 14.6mm, though...and the dial?..the cream colored dial is done quite nicely & the black sub-dials are positioned equally as well..the SS & lumed indices are easily seen(& unobstructed) & the date window at the 6 o'clock position is quite unobtrusive..overall, while the dial might be seen by some as slightly 'busy', overall, it is very, very pleasant to look at..I'll have to put it up there w/ my Khaki Navy Pioneer as my favorite Hammy chronos to date..highly recommended!!..while introduced about 3 years ago, I've had to wait until recently to find one at a very appealing price point..so, here's a couple of pics...btw, I've ordered a dark brown croc-leather strap for it...


Happy to see more wild Pandas. It is indeed a gorgeous watch and I love mine to death.


----------



## Thunder1

This baby will have to stand another day of wrist wear duty!!..quite the looker, imo..one of Hammy's better efforts of late..


----------



## Relo60

Checking in.👍🏼😊😷🙏🏼✌🏼


----------



## leadbelly2550




----------



## civiclx

Just received my first Hamilton the other day. I'll take some better pics in the next few days but for now...


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Hammy Conservation International GMT..


----------



## TN421




----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki Scuba👍🏼👍🏼. Cheers 😊✌🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Jazzmaster Day/Date..


----------



## Relo60

Khaki King day date. Last of my Hamilton’s👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## MrFoo




----------



## SCD




----------



## raymondgrazi

Picked this up recently...really cool funky chrono


----------



## civiclx

Not wearing it right now but this is my new Khaki Field Auto. Fits my style more than some of these other watches that while inexpensive, are probably a bit too classy for my scrubby style😛


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MrFoo




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## TravisMorgan

1950 Salmon Dial Hamilton Dewitt


----------



## MrFoo

What? This old thing? 🥰


----------



## TN421




----------



## medic1




----------



## steven.w49




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## lawlessflyer




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Sennelier

My new Khaki Field. Very happy with this one. Keeps perfect time and looks good on both sailcloth and bracelet.


----------



## watchnc




----------



## TheSmead77

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFoo

Sennelier said:


> My new Khaki Field. Very happy with this one. Keeps perfect time and looks good on both sailcloth and bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16465903
> 
> View attachment 16465901
> 
> View attachment 16465900
> 
> View attachment 16465899


Congratulations man!


----------



## Bruiser

Mechanical watch power reserve test. Both Khaki Fields went 50 hours and change. No-date won by 14 minutes.


----------



## TN421




----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## watchnc

TN421 said:


> View attachment 16472250


Nice!


----------



## JonS1967

Tonight.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan

Taking this 1929 Hamilton Tonneau out to dinner...have to now pick out a suit...


----------



## ETA2824-2

TravisMorgan said:


> Taking this 1929 Hamilton Tonneau out to dinner...have to now pick out a suit...


What a beauty!  💐


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## MonkeyBoy1971

TravisMorgan said:


> Taking this 1929 Hamilton Tonneau out to dinner...have to now pick out a suit...
> View attachment 16479382
> View attachment 16479383
> View attachment 16479384
> View attachment 16479385


What an absolute cracker! 🤤🤣


----------



## TravisMorgan

1935 Hamilton Cabot...


----------



## TravisMorgan

1950 Salmon dialed Hamilton Dewitt...


----------



## JonS1967

TravisMorgan said:


> 1935 Hamilton Cabot...
> View attachment 16480861


Gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## JonS1967

Been enjoying this one lately. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## AdrianS

Khaki Aviation 46mm, a beast of a watch. Got it 2 days ago, runs at +2s/day. Awesome!


----------



## lawlessflyer




----------



## lawlessflyer




----------



## Johnayres




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## trameline




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

770 Hamilton Wesley Tank 14k 22j


----------



## ETA2824-2

a picture from yesterday. The Hami Khaki Navy Pioneer


----------



## ReallyBored

Pan-Europ...


----------



## JonS1967

ReallyBored said:


> Pan-Europ...
> View attachment 16492706


Wow, stunning!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR007




----------



## Time Seller




----------



## SCD




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## RLC




----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## RLC

USMC Hamilton,(franken) 987a movement, (1944), NOS Wadsworth case (1946)


----------



## SCD




----------



## Boondoggle

My dad just found this and gave it to me. Given to my grandfather on I'm guessing his retirement from Jones and Laughlin Steel in 1982. Not sure what the model is. Hopefully a battery change gets it running. The bracelet is broken but amazingly somebody looks to be selling NOS replacements on eBay


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## Reaxis

fcasoli said:


> X-WIND


real nice xwinds! I'm a fan myself!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaxis

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16155297


beautiful! I dig that look.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Reaxis said:


> beautiful! I dig that look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Alex ate14

Two of my favorites:


----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## bigjaymofo

New addition…


----------



## Baka1969

My Trilogy of Hamiltons


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Olyeller68

Pan-Europ to get the weekend started!













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Mustang1972

Bruiser said:


> Mechanical watch power reserve test. Both Khaki Fields went 50 hours and change. No-date won by 14 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 16472188


Nice pic do you have a fav of the mechanical Hammys ?


----------



## Mustang1972

Lawrence648 said:


> View attachment 16499168


Great strap where is that from please?


----------



## Lawrence648

Mustang1972 said:


> Great strap where is that from please?


Thanks. It’s from B&R Bands:








Khaki + White Elastic Parachute Military Watch Band | B & R Bands






www.bandrbands.com


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## Thunder1

Hammy Pioneer day for me today..starting off w/ a chrono..








For later this afternoon/evening, a 3-hander...








And here's a pic of both them together...


----------



## TN421




----------



## bigjaymofo




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Hammy Khaki Field Pioneer chrono..








And for later this afternoon/evening, a similar 3-hander..









And here's a pic of them side by side..


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## Thunder1

skuripanda said:


> View attachment 16511781


Pandas rule the roost!!..


----------



## SCD




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Joesbalt

X Wind Auto!!!!


----------



## dacd4134

Noticed the hands were right, had to take a pic...


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## Relo60

Pm switch


----------



## naganaga

Day 3 (hump day Hamilton) with my Hamilton Khaki Automatic on its stock black leather strap.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting 'Hump Day' off w/ a Field Pioneer..








And for later this afternoon, a Navy Pioneer...








And here's a pic of my Khaki Navy Pioneer collection to date..highly recommended, as the 40mm, sub-second 3-handers, have been discontinued, I believe..


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## Maddog1970

Khaki Farcry for today


----------



## StephenCanale

I replaced the stock Brown strap which seemed to be kind of a poor choice on Hamilton's part with a burgundy strap I had lying around. Makes a pretty big difference in my eyes:


----------



## SWilly67




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## vanilla.coffee

I purchased the bracelet for my 38mm. Makes it just a little more substantial looking. 
Very pleased.


----------



## skuripanda

Vroom vroom


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## Firecrafter

Got my Khaki King back on at the end of the day.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


I never noticed the similarities in the dial colors between your Hammy and my Eterna KonTiki until I saw your photo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hami Khaki Field Mechanical


----------



## trameline




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD




----------



## skuripanda

SCD said:


> View attachment 16528822


Panda is love. Panda is life.


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Pan-Europ


----------



## RLC

Another Electric....
Hamilton Nautilus 1963


----------



## bubba0951

RLC said:


> Another Electric....
> Hamilton Nautilus 1963
> View attachment 16529813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16529822
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16529820


Sweet!


----------



## bjlefebvre

Really like the look of those Intra-Matic pandas. 
I've started going to the office more often in the past couple of weeks, which means I've got to clean up the Jazzmaster Thinline:


----------



## ReallyBored

RLC said:


> Another Electric....
> Hamilton Nautilus 1963
> View attachment 16529813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16529822
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16529820


I *love* the Florentine dial and bracelet!


----------



## ReallyBored

1949 Dexter....


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hami Khaki Field


----------



## Bruiser




----------



## BRN

I paired my KFM with a newly released Nomos textile strap in dark gray. It’s like they were meant for each other.


----------



## ddaly12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

37mm Jazzmaster Viewmatic. The size is perfect for my round 6.7” wrist, and the blued hands keep reminding me of the big game coming this weekend. Go Duke!!


----------



## TN421




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Field 'Team Earth' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## skuripanda

April 2, and we have snow. Weather is weird.


----------



## Bruiser




----------



## bjlefebvre

Hamilton H70575733 on OEM strap. I'm trying a few Hamiltons I've purchased used to see which ones will stay in the stable. Really liking this one. The photo makes it look larger on my wrist than it really is. The "TITANIUM" print on the side isn't as noticeable as I feared - it disappears in shadow and arm hair once the watch is on the wrist. And I know a lot of folks don't like the date window placement, but it's not a big deal for me. At a quick glance, the date window is what grabs your eye - there's no confusion, at least for me. Also, my initial mistake with the date shows exactly why I need a date complication on a watch .


----------



## SCD




----------



## rubber_ducky

ddaly12 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photos of a beautiful watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Thunder1

A hint of green for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Relo60




----------



## blackdog1101

I got this Pan Europ yesterday. Such a cool watch.


----------



## BRN




----------



## JonS1967

blackdog1101 said:


> I got this Pan Europ yesterday. Such a cool watch.
> View attachment 16549702


Nice watch, congratulations!!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## bjlefebvre

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16551166


Man I love those Intra-matic Pandas.


----------



## bjlefebvre

BRN said:


> View attachment 16550826


Nice. What's the strap on that?


----------



## JonS1967

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16551166


This is such a great looking watch!


----------



## RussMurray

JonS1967 said:


> This is such a great looking watch!


Thanks, it sure is!


----------



## RussMurray

bjlefebvre said:


> Man I love those Intra-matic Pandas.


You and me both, big guy


----------



## Bruiser




----------



## BRN

bjlefebvre said:


> Nice. What's the strap on that?


Thanks! It’s a Nomos Textile strap that I had purchased for my Nomos Club. But it ended up working better with my Hamilton KFM. The gray contrasts nicely with the black case and the chunky ends close the dreaded gap caused by the long lugs.


----------



## Paxman




----------



## BRN

Away goes the KFM and out comes the Intra-Matic


----------



## skuripanda

Gorgeous sunrise deserves a gorgeous watch.


----------



## Paxman




----------



## SCD




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjlefebvre

Trying some new straps on the H70575733.


----------



## BRN

Both of my Hamiltons on Nomos Textile straps.


----------



## SteveU

Khaki Multi Touch. On a red Barton strap.


----------



## JonS1967

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16556306
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that strap combo. Nice!


----------



## COUPET

JonS1967 said:


> I like that strap combo. Nice!


thanks ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjlefebvre

My titanium KF seems to be becoming my go-to for every day beater watch. Now trying out a few from the used market to audition for a possible dressy-ish watch. I'm liking this silver/blue face GMT watch. It's a little more dressier, plus it allows me to keep track what time it is for in-laws and friends in Japan (Just shy of 7 a.m. in this photo). I don't like the brown strap - that color rarely looks good on me. Might try a black or very deep blue leather strap. Hmm hmm hmm....If anyone has ideas for what would be a classy way to make this pop, shout it out.


----------



## JonS1967

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16556306
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You inspired me to try out a Rios strap I had in my watch box. I went from this WatchGecko rally (which I love)…








… to this Rios. It’s fun to change things up.


----------



## SCD

bjlefebvre said:


> ....If anyone has ideas for what would be a classy way to make this pop, shout it out.


 Chevron - Iron Knit


----------



## Hollywood D

New strap today. Watch steward


----------



## johnniecats




----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## Firecrafter

Got my 1969 GG-W-113 back on my wrist for today!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## dacd4134




----------



## Brent L. Miller

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16552461


Great strap pairing! Where did you pick it up?


----------



## Paxman

Brent L. Miller said:


> Great strap pairing! Where did you pick it up?


Thank you!

cheapestnatostaps.com


----------



## JoeC




----------



## Relo60




----------



## JoeC

Intra-matic Chrono today


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.


----------



## JonS1967

JoeC said:


> Intra-matic Chrono today
> View attachment 16563309
> 
> 
> View attachment 16563228


I love this version!!


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Johnayres




----------



## AZJOE




----------



## TravisMorgan

1926 Engraved Hamilton Square...


----------



## say76

Hamilton intra-matic.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cmak

Pretty much my favorite watch, been wanting it since high school. Finally got one and super happy with it.


----------



## Joesbalt




----------



## ETA2824-2

cmak said:


> Pretty much my favorite watch, been wanting it since high school. Finally got one and super happy with it.
> View attachment 16572619


Congratulations! 💐


----------



## cmak

ETA2824-2 said:


> Congratulations! 💐


Thank you!


----------



## blackdog1101

My blue Pan Europ today.


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## bjlefebvre

H326950 on a black leather strap. I think I like this look better than the silver/blue GMT version I tried earlier. Hmmm...one of these GMTs needs to go.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Elena Aleks




----------



## NC_Hager626

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16574347
> View attachment 16574348


You do release that GFH is derived from a 58 old adult who suffers from Adult Attention Deficit Disorder and uses the Public Forum's daily WRUS threads to express that disorder, don't you!


----------



## bjlefebvre

Elena Aleks said:


> View attachment 16575773


Nice. Is that a Jazzmaster with a power reserve dial?


----------



## Elena Aleks

bjlefebvre said:


> Nice. Is that a Jazzmaster with a power reserve dial?


Yes. h325190


----------



## CuriousBob




----------



## BRN

Elena Aleks said:


> View attachment 16575773


This might be the first Hammy I’ve seen with a power reserve indicator. It looks great!


----------



## SteveU

NC_Hager626 said:


> You do release that GFH is derived from a 58 old adult who suffers from Adult Attention Deficit Disorder and uses the Public Forum's daily WRUS threads to express that disorder, don't you!


----------



## caribiner23

There was a complaint earlier in the thread about an under-representation of Jazzmasters. Here's mine again  :


----------



## TravisMorgan

NC_Hager626 said:


> You do release that GFH is derived from a 58 old adult who suffers from Adult Attention Deficit Disorder and uses the Public Forum's daily WRUS threads to express that disorder, don't you!


Umm...so?


----------



## FLG44




----------



## TravisMorgan

FLG44 said:


> View attachment 16580981


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Thunder1

NC_Hager626 said:


> You do release that GFH is derived from a 58 old adult who suffers from Adult Attention Deficit Disorder and uses the Public Forum's daily WRUS threads to express that disorder, don't you!


Really?..


----------



## SCD

I’m only 53 but I can feel it coming.. G.. Gh.. Ghuu


----------



## Thunder1

SCD said:


> I’m only 53 but I can feel it coming.. G.. Gh.. Ghuu
> View attachment 16584843


That strap looks really swell w/ that watch!!..


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Navy Pioneer


----------



## cmak

Been wearing my PO too much lately, had to give some love and attention to my Ti Hammy.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

38 on a coffee nato today.


----------



## SCD




----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## BRN




----------



## Guarionex




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## georgerf




----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Navy Pioneer by the sea ...


----------



## Dr Arkham

New guy, don’t see a lot of these for some reason.


----------



## SCD




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Ticktocker




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16274733


That’s cool, haven’t seen this one before…nice!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

38mm on Barton Elite Silicone…the red underside matches the second hand really well. I haven’t worn this in over a month (if memory serves me), one of my favs & extremely accurate as well.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851

Got this one today!


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## nelamvr6




----------



## SCD




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## nelamvr6

Khaki Auto


----------



## nelamvr6

New nato strap for my Khaki Auto, much better than the stock leather strap:


----------



## ReallyBored

Pilot Pioneer today!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Navy Pioneer


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnayres




----------



## Mazzyracer




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16627396
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Great pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## skuripanda

For the 1st day of the Rome adventure and the visit to the Coloseum, my Panda.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Navy Pioneer


----------



## Thunder1

ETA2824-2 said:


> Khaki Navy Pioneer
> 
> View attachment 16643213


A fine pic of a great piece of wrist wear!!..


----------



## ETA2824-2

Thunder1 said:


> A fine pic of a great piece of wrist wear!!..


THX!


----------



## Terry M.




----------



## Thunder1

Terry M. said:


> View attachment 16647213
> 
> View attachment 16647212


And dark PVD coated watch cases by chance?..


----------



## BRN




----------



## SteveU

So orange!


----------



## nelamvr6




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## NC_Hager626

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16650246


WHY ARE YOU POSTING A GFH MEME ATTRIBUTED TO THE RAMBLINGS OF AN IMBECILIC 58-YEAR-OLD MAN WHO SUFFERS FROM ADULT ATTENTION DEFICIT DISORDER IN HAMILTON'S SUB-FORUM? UNLESS YOU ARE OF THE SAME MINDSET, THAT IS WHO IS ALSO AN IMBECILIC MIDDLE-AGED MAN SUFFERING FROM ADULT ATTENTION DEFICIT DISORDER.


----------



## TravisMorgan

NC_Hager626 said:


> WHY ARE YOU POSTING A GFH MEME ATTRIBUTED TO THE RAMBLINGS OF AN IMBECILIC 58-YEAR-OLD MAN WHO SUFFERS FROM ADULT ATTENTION DEFICIT DISORDER IN HAMILTON'S SUB-FORUM? UNLESS YOU ARE OF THE SAME MINDSET, THAT IS WHO IS ALSO AN IMBECILIC MIDDLE-AGED MAN SUFFERING FROM ADULT ATTENTION DEFICIT DISORDER.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

The Matrix got me. Not surprisingly, accuracy is +1 second in the past six months. Love the dual displays.


----------



## Russ1965

This one's for @SteveU my Dynamic Brother and Hamilton Lover Extraordinaire:


----------



## SteveU

NC_Hager626 said:


> WHY ARE YOU POSTING A GFH MEME ATTRIBUTED TO THE RAMBLINGS OF AN IMBECILIC 58-YEAR-OLD MAN WHO SUFFERS FROM ADULT ATTENTION DEFICIT DISORDER IN HAMILTON'S SUB-FORUM? UNLESS YOU ARE OF THE SAME MINDSET, THAT IS WHO IS ALSO AN IMBECILIC MIDDLE-AGED MAN SUFFERING FROM ADULT ATTENTION DEFICIT DISORDER.


----------



## TravisMorgan

NC_Hager626 said:


> WHY ARE YOU POSTING A GFH MEME ATTRIBUTED TO THE RAMBLINGS OF AN IMBECILIC 58-YEAR-OLD MAN WHO SUFFERS FROM ADULT ATTENTION DEFICIT DISORDER IN HAMILTON'S SUB-FORUM? UNLESS YOU ARE OF THE SAME MINDSET, THAT IS WHO IS ALSO AN IMBECILIC MIDDLE-AGED MAN SUFFERING FROM ADULT ATTENTION DEFICIT DISORDER.


----------



## SteveU




----------



## ETA2824-2

My watch for night missions after days with watches without lume.
Handwound movments have advantages.


----------



## Madjerkis




----------



## Thunder1

Madjerkis said:


> View attachment 16651093
> 
> View attachment 16651095
> 
> View attachment 16651094
> 
> View attachment 16651092


What is the model name & number of that blue dial 2-crown Hammy?..I like it a lot..


----------



## Madjerkis

Thunder1 said:


> What is the model name & number of that blue dial 2-crown Hammy?..I like it a lot..


It's a khaki pilot pioneer auto. Bit it's a black dial. The ar coating makes it look blue in sun light.


----------



## Madjerkis

Madjerkis said:


> It's a khaki pilot pioneer auto. Bit it's a black dial. The ar coating makes it look blue in sun light.


I believe it's a H76455733. It came on black leather. But I put on a seiko 5 suit bracelet.


----------



## spikesdogs48

NC_Hager626 said:


> WHY ARE YOU POSTING A GFH MEME ATTRIBUTED TO THE RAMBLINGS OF AN IMBECILIC 58-YEAR-OLD MAN WHO SUFFERS FROM ADULT ATTENTION DEFICIT DISORDER IN HAMILTON'S SUB-FORUM? UNLESS YOU ARE OF THE SAME MINDSET, THAT IS WHO IS ALSO AN IMBECILIC MIDDLE-AGED MAN SUFFERING FROM ADULT ATTENTION DEFICIT DISORDER.


Woke up on the wrong side of the bed, didn't we?🤪🤪👿😈👺👹👹👹


----------



## b1rdman973

A wonderful wonderful wedding day gift from my wife! Now 7 months old lol !


----------



## DaleEArnold

This Reissue Flintridge for a woman!. I find the size perfect for a Dress Watch and it's nearly a size and shape of the Original Hamilton Flintridge...


----------



## Thunder1

Madjerkis said:


> It's a khaki pilot pioneer auto. Bit it's a black dial. The ar coating makes it look blue in sun light.


Thanx!!...I'm checking it out now..


----------



## Thunder1

b1rdman973 said:


> A wonderful wonderful wedding day gift from my wife! Now 7 months old lol !
> View attachment 16651319


You're one lucky dog!!..


----------



## Madjerkis

Thunder1 said:


> I'm referring to the watch with the mesh bracelet..


Ya thats the one


----------



## Thunder1

Madjerkis said:


> Ya thats the one


Understand!!..hard to believe it's an aviation series, but I'm checking it out..thanx!!..


----------



## b1rdman973

Thunder1 said:


> You're one lucky dog!!..


I truly, truly am! 😁🥰😁


----------



## Madjerkis

Thunder1 said:


> Understand!!..hard to believe it's an aviation series, but I'm checking it out..thanx!!..


I thought the count down bezel was kind of interesting. Very useful


----------



## Thunder1

Madjerkis said:


> Ya thats the one


Duplicate post..pls delete..


----------



## Relo60




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## ReallyBored

DaleEArnold said:


> This Reissue Flintridge for a woman!. I find the size perfect for a Dress Watch and it's nearly a size and shape of the Original Hamilton Flintridge...


I love the tasteful little diamond!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Aladave

Wearing my Murph today.


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## rockchalk06

JJ's needs to give you a 3 day contract brother. Talk about the outfit matching the watch!


----------



## rockchalk06

My Hamilton Khaki Field Officers Mechanical arrived today. Former owner was a heavy smoker and the band needed replaced anyway. I ordered a new one, but in the mean time, I stuck an Espresso Barton band on it. I love this watch. I mean like I really love this thing.


----------



## caribiner23

rockchalk06 said:


> JJ's needs to give you a 3 day contract brother. Talk about the outfit matching the watch!


They love me in there. I walk in there and feel like Norm Peterson most days. 











And I love the fact that I can place an order on my phone as I leave my office and it’s ready by the time I walk the half-block to get there. It’s a little too convenient almost.



rockchalk06 said:


> My Hamilton Khaki Field Officers Mechanical arrived today. Former owner was a heavy smoker and the band needed replaced anyway. I ordered a new one, but in the mean time, I stuck an Espresso Barton band on it. I love this watch. I mean like I really love this thing.
> View attachment 16671343
> 
> View attachment 16671345
> 
> View attachment 16671344


Looks great! I put a Barton espresso on my dad’s Seiko— he was a cigar smoker. I think the watch cleaned up nicely:


----------



## rockchalk06

caribiner23 said:


> They love me in there. I walk in there and feel like Norm Peterson most days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love the fact that I can place an order on my phone as I leave my office and it’s ready by the time I walk the half-block to get there. It’s a little too convenient almost.


Agreed. When I was in the office working, we had one 4 blocks from the PD. Club Lulu and a Pickle was too convenient for me.


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> My Hamilton Khaki Field Officers Mechanical arrived today. Former owner was a heavy smoker and the band needed replaced anyway. I ordered a new one, but in the mean time, I stuck an Espresso Barton band on it. I love this watch. I mean like I really love this thing.
> View attachment 16671343
> 
> View attachment 16671345
> 
> View attachment 16671344


Many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up..they all give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TN421




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## rockchalk06

TN421 said:


> View attachment 16675395


By far my favorite Hamilton yet.


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

I wonder if @kiwidj expected this thread to go to 10,000 posts over 13-14 years.


----------



## kiwidj

Robotaz said:


> I wonder if @kiwidj expected this thread to go to 10,000 posts over 13-14 years.


Of course I did. 

Keep’em coming guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The 1 Chaat




----------



## Thunder1

kiwidj said:


> Of course I did.
> 
> Keep’em coming guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still have that Jazzmaster?..


----------



## SteveU




----------



## rockchalk06

That is gorgeous man!


----------



## SteveU

rockchalk06 said:


> That is gorgeous man!


Thanks! One of my absolute favorites!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## BoostMasterZero

All these Hamiltons makes me want one, but I forgot I already have one. Mine has been in service for about 1.5 months. I got an email saying they're out of stock of something they needed to replace and it could take 8-10 weeks. My god. I want my Khaki Auto Chrono back!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## trameline




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## rockchalk06

Khaki Scuba arrived today! I'm in awe right now.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Khaki Scuba arrived today! I'm in awe right now.
> 
> View attachment 16721123
> 
> View attachment 16721122
> 
> View attachment 16721121
> 
> View attachment 16721120


What a terrific look!!..and the dial's texture is eye grabbing, as well..many a Watch God are are raising their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up..they all give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> What a terrific look!!..and the dial's texture is eye grabbing, as well..many a Watch God are are raising their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up..they all give it 2 spears up!!..


Thank you. It seems that the white dial isn't made in the same quantity as the rest of the new Scuba's or gets bought up faster. I had a helluva time sorcing one that was t retail. 

This will definitely be one I pass on. Time to save for the Intra-Matic Chronograph next


----------



## rockchalk06

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Very nice. The day window is perfectly done


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Thank you. It seems that the white dial isn't made in the same quantity as the rest of the new Scuba's or gets bought up faster. I had a helluva time sorcing one that was t retail.
> 
> This will definitely be one I pass on. Time to save for the Intra-Matic Chronograph next


I don't think you'd go wrong doing that..


----------



## mapotofu

Khaki King Scuba


----------



## Mustang1972

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Love that mustard nato I have just ordered one


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## ReallyBored

I don't really wear my Field Pioneers that often anymore.

But I decided to pull out the 42mm hand-winder today.

Here's a wrist shot and some shots of its brass movement cap...


----------



## rockchalk06

ReallyBored said:


> I don't really wear my Field Pioneers that often anymore.
> 
> But I decided to pull out the 42mm hand-winder today.
> 
> Here's a wrist shot and some shots of its brass movement cap...
> View attachment 16729839


That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Thunder1

ReallyBored said:


> I don't really wear my Field Pioneers that often anymore.
> 
> But I decided to pull out the 42mm hand-winder today.
> 
> Here's a wrist shot and some shots of its brass movement cap...
> View attachment 16729839
> 
> 
> View attachment 16729840
> 
> 
> View attachment 16729849


Great pic!!..now I know what the insides look like!!..


----------



## rockchalk06

Khaki Pioneer arrived today. Wasn't crazy about the little clam shell box on a watch in this price range, but it is what it is. Watch is beautiful. No flaws at all.

Band was insanely short for my giant arms. The Strapcode mesh narrowed too much for my liking, so I bit the bullet and ordered the Intra-Matic Hamilton mesh bracelet. Should be here next week. It's currently on a Barton Expresso Leather XL 20mm strap.


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Khaki Pioneer arrived today. Wasn't crazy about the little clam shell box on a watch in this price range, but it is what it is. Watch is beautiful. No flaws at all.
> 
> Band was insanely short for my giant arms. The Strapcode mesh narrowed too much for my liking, so I bit the bullet and ordered the Intra-Matic Hamilton mesh bracelet. Should be here next week. It's currently on a Barton Expresso Leather XL 20mm strap.
> 
> View attachment 16732060
> 
> View attachment 16732059


Many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up..they all give it 2 spears up!!...btw, I think these are very nice pieces of wrist wear..mine has satisfied my urge to accumulate other 'Marine' style watches, i.e, Stowas, Lacos, etc...mine says 'hello'..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> Many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up..they all give it 2 spears up!!...btw, I think these are very nice pieces of wrist wear..mine has satisfied my urge to accumulate other 'Marine' style watches, i.e, Stowas, Lacos, etc...mine says 'hello'..


It's very well built. The movement I've been reading on gets pretty decent praise. I'm a sucker for numeral indices. The thin wire lugs are a nice little treat. I've been eyeballing the white dial one too. It kind matches my Scuba and I love those blued hands


----------



## maliboo74

I’m sure it’s been posted before but here’s mine


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> It's very well built. The movement I've been reading on gets pretty decent praise. I'm a sucker for numeral indices. The thin wire lugs are a nice little treat. I've been eyeballing the white dial one too. It kind matches my Scuba and I love those blued hands


Yep, one sees the white dial version more frequently..


----------



## BRN




----------



## TN421




----------



## ReallyBored

What's more American than Wonder Bread?

Happy Fourth of July, folks!


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Tjcdas

ReallyBored said:


> What's more American than Wonder Bread?
> 
> Happy Fourth of July, folks!
> 
> View attachment 16739632


Sweet!


----------



## Thunder1

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 16745050
> 
> View attachment 16745051
> 
> View attachment 16745049


Maybe *the* classic Hammy??..


----------



## Tjcdas

Thunder1 said:


> Maybe *the* classic Hammy??..


Love the King's thicker bezel and the lugs look more in balance with the watch face than some other models.

For me some AR coating and some stronger lume would make it perfect, others would like a screwdown crown also.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Relo60

Tjcdas said:


> Love the King's thicker bezel and the lugs look more in balance with the watch face than some other models.
> 
> For me some AR coating and some stronger lume would make it perfect, others would like a screwdown crown also.
> 
> View attachment 16745205
> View attachment 16745206


Agree. One of the hardest to photograph


----------



## Relo60

Thunder1 said:


> Maybe *the* classic Hammy??..


Perhaps. But I’m liking the no day date version as well (Which I have) Although very few brands have the full day spelled out👍🏼


----------



## jackkk

Bought my first watch ever today, Khaki King with H-40


----------



## rockchalk06

jackkk said:


> Bought my first watch ever today, Khaki King with H-40


Started off strong I see!


----------



## Doctrinaire

jackkk said:


> Bought my first watch ever today, Khaki King with H-40


Great choice. It was my first automatic


----------



## Relo60

jackkk said:


> Bought my first watch ever today, Khaki King with H-40


Congratulations👏🏼. Enjoy it👍🏼


----------



## SCD




----------



## rockchalk06

My 42mm Khaki Field in Brown (H70605193) showed up today. This was one of those one time deals from Shop HQ with the 40% off code. After tax, code, shipping and then shipping refunded, it was 299 and change. Showed up the same day my Nomad order did as well. These are 22mm Ammo Horween straps that don't taper. I like the larger holes as it gives it a cool look. Very soft and supple. Buckles are YUGE though. I've got two smaller diameter Barton's coming to replace them.

Now I just need a blue and OD green 42mm


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> My 42mm Khaki Field in Brown (H70605193) showed up today. This was one of those one time deals from Shop HQ with the 40% off code. After tax, code, shipping and then shipping refunded, it was 299 and change. Showed up the same day my Nomad order did as well. These are 22mm Ammo Horween straps that don't taper. I like the larger holes as it gives it a cool look. Very soft and supple. Buckles are YUGE though. I've got two smaller diameter Barton's coming to replace them.
> 
> Now I just need a blue and OD green 42mm
> View attachment 16748237
> 
> View attachment 16748240
> 
> View attachment 16748238
> 
> View attachment 16748239


A good looking pickup..congrats!!..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> A good looking pickup..congrats!!..


Thank you. Ashford has that blue 42mm on a strap for around 350 after code. It's hard to resist


----------



## TN421




----------



## StephenCanale

My only real quartz watch....













Only bought the quartz because the form and style is timeless....













Very cheap compared to almost the entire stable, but damn it's pure style.












Nice butterfly deployant for the strap as well. A bonus I didn't even realize was included.

There's no doubt this will get more rotation than it's modest price deserves, but it's simply art as far as I'm concerned (which is why I'm tolerating a Quartz watch into my collection in the first place).


----------



## ETA2824-2

Guten Morgen und ein schönes Weekend!








Khaki Navy Pioneer 43 mm with the H-10.


----------



## rockchalk06

ETA2824-2 said:


> Guten Morgen und ein schönes Weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaki Navy Pioneer 43 mm with the H-10.
> 
> View attachment 16749216


That is gorgeous


----------



## ETA2824-2

rockchalk06 said:


> That is gorgeous


Thanks a lot! This one was the beginning of the end ...


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Thunder1

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 16753916


Jazzmasters rock!!..


----------



## TimeDilation

Thunder1 said:


> Jazzmasters rock!!..


Thank you, I agree 😁


----------



## Scottwach

My Murph


----------



## ominus

At the Baltic Sea


----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## R0n

Ray MacDonald said:


> Hamilton Perry (1948) and Hamilton 992B (1950).


Beautifull


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## EdgarZ




----------



## ReallyBored

Navy Pioneer today...


----------



## Pongster




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## COUPET

this afternoon 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


love that dial ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16759774
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveU

Just arrived! Absolutely love this.


----------



## Thunder1

SteveU said:


> Just arrived! Absolutely love this.
> View attachment 16782341
> 
> View attachment 16782342
> 
> View attachment 16782340
> 
> View attachment 16782339


Many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up...they all give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## Tjcdas

SteveU said:


> Just arrived! Absolutely love this.
> View attachment 16782341
> 
> View attachment 16782342
> 
> View attachment 16782340
> 
> View attachment 16782339


Nice choice!


----------



## SteveU

Tjcdas said:


> Nice choice!
> View attachment 16782576
> View attachment 16782577


Thank you! And you as well!


----------



## TN421




----------



## ReallyBored

Khaki Mechanical today...


----------



## Don_S

Intra-Matic 38mm


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## rockchalk06

Russ1965 said:


>


Man that is sharp!!!!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

PanEurop travelling PanAlaska
From Hatcher Pass. (Or rather “Scratcher Pass” from the Alaska movie “Sudsy Slim Rides Again”.


----------



## Quality Man

This beauty for today.


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## ReallyBored

Linwood Viewmatic Chrono...


----------



## Paxman




----------



## BRN

ReallyBored said:


> Linwood Viewmatic Chrono...
> View attachment 16796940


One of my biggest regrets was not picking one of these up at Nordstrom Rack in Portland, OR. They had several available for under $300.


----------



## Thunder1

BRN said:


> One of my biggest regrets was not picking one of these up at Nordstrom Rack in Portland, OR. They had several available for under $300.


Darn!!..


----------



## Icky Thump




----------



## BRN




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BRN




----------



## ETA2824-2

Combat mission for the Hami Khaki Field Mechanical!
Attack of the Grandchildren!


----------



## SteveU

The current Hammie collection:


----------



## LP49

This just in--on a Barton elite.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Johnayres




----------



## BRN




----------



## LP49




----------



## SteveU

Hammie week is happening...


----------



## BRN

SteveU said:


> Hammie week is happening...
> View attachment 16819579


That’s a cool looking Hamilton!


----------



## BoostMasterZero




----------



## SteveU

BRN said:


> That’s a cool looking Hamilton!


Thanks! It's a lot of fun.


----------



## alsanic

Just another H70455533, bought last month. I would've picked up the black titanium version in the same style, but I wasn't a fan of its 50m water resistance. This one's currently on a homemade 20/25mm strap, although it does work very well on a variety of straps. Maybe it's sacrilege, but I scuffed the bezel carefully to give it a brushed look. I think this will be kept forever, it's a really good looking watch.


----------



## ReallyBored




----------



## BRN

ReallyBored said:


> View attachment 16823415


Lovely Khaki! 36mm???


----------



## ReallyBored

BRN said:


> Lovely Khaki! 36mm???


Actually, it's about 35mm...


----------



## BRN

ReallyBored said:


> Actually, it's about 35mm...
> View attachment 16823452


Well done! That is such a fantastic looking watch. The cathedral hands pull it all together!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Field Mechanical with the ETA 2801-2:


----------



## Russ1965

rockchalk06 said:


> Man that is sharp!!!!


Thank you, I concur


----------



## LP49




----------



## BRN




----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPPER79

Dad's watch, Hamilton Barton from the early '50s!


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TN421




----------



## BoostMasterZero

I picked this one up a few days ago from a member on this site. I added the thick mesh bracelet and I love the way it fits, and the overall look, finish, and combination with the bracelet make this watch now slip into my weekly rotation.


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## rockchalk06

BoostMasterZero said:


> I picked this one up a few days ago from a member on this site. I added the thick mesh bracelet and I love the way it fits, and the overall look, finish, and combination with the bracelet make this watch now slip into my weekly rotation.


Man, that is sharp!

I put a Hamilton Mesh Bracelet on my Khaki Pioneer small seconds, and never realized how comfortable it was until a full day of wear.


----------



## TN421

Switched to the rubber strap for a weekend of heat and humidity


----------



## Relo60




----------



## BoostMasterZero

rockchalk06 said:


> Man, that is sharp!
> 
> I put a Hamilton Mesh Bracelet on my Khaki Pioneer small seconds, and never realized how comfortable it was until a full day of wear.


Thank you sir! I originally put a mesh bracelet on my Breitling since I didn't have any watches with a mesh bracelet and really just wanted it for the look, but I had no idea how comfortable they were to wear. When the previous owner sent photos of the watch with the same style mesh bracelet, but it was way thicker than the one on my Breitling and it looked so much better than the thinner mesh bracelet on my Breitling, plus both mesh bracelets breath so well so I think that definitely adds to the wearability.


----------



## BoostMasterZero

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 16844303
> 
> View attachment 16844304


Reminds me of a Sinn 556. Very nice HamilSinn


----------



## COUPET

Admiringly the open case back ! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fencet1

Hamilton Intramatic


----------



## mrk




----------



## ILM4rcio

Just got my first Hamilton, Khaki field auto 38mm, is so beautiful.


----------



## Russ1965

ILM4rcio said:


> Just got my first Hamilton, Khaki field auto 38mm, is so beautiful.


Congratulations 🎊


----------



## Russ1965

I've had mine for a while now but I still love wearing it 😁


----------



## LP49




----------



## COUPET

After rooting round in the strap drawer, remembered this one. I shall look no further, really pleased with the combo 

















a well worn Hirsch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fencet1

Below zero


----------



## Thunder1

fencet1 said:


> Below zero
> View attachment 16847802


That's one that isn't commonly seen..it's the bee's knees!..


----------



## fencet1

Thunder1 said:


> That's one that isn't commonly seen..it's the bee's knees!..


Thanks!


----------



## fencet1

2 more.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hami Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer.
Gifted by my wife today.


----------



## Thunder1

ETA2824-2 said:


> Hami Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer.
> Gifted by my wife today.
> 
> View attachment 16848935
> 
> View attachment 16848936


You'd be smart to continue staying on her good side!!..quite the score!!..


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## rockchalk06

This just showed today. She's a big girl! Wasn't sure about the strap as most Hamilton leather straps are super stiff, but this wasn't too bad. I'll roll with it for a bit and see.

This one gorgeous chronograph and will be getting some serious wrist time.

Thanks to @Thunder1 for all the answered questions, input, help and encouragement


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> This just showed today. She's a big girl! Wasn't sure about the strap as most Hamilton leather straps are super stiff, but this wasn't too bad. I'll roll with it for a bit and see.
> 
> This one gorgeous chronograph and will be getting some serious wrist time.
> 
> Thanks to @Thunder1 for all the answered questions, input, help and encouragement
> View attachment 16849543
> 
> View attachment 16849542
> 
> View attachment 16849541


Congrats!!..it's the bee's knees, all right!!..always happy to help enable another fine Hammy pick up!!..wear it in good health!!..


----------



## rockchalk06

keisuke_z said:


>


Beautiful. I much prefer this color way over my black dial version


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> After rooting round in the strap drawer, remembered this one. I shall look no further, really pleased with the combo
> View attachment 16846520
> 
> 
> View attachment 16846521
> 
> a well worn Hirsch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of Hirsch is that, do you remember?..


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Cheddar




----------



## BRN

Cheddar said:


>


What a fantastic shot!


----------



## usgajim_2935

khaki on khaki!


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## COUPET

Thunder1 said:


> What kind of Hirsch is that, do you remember?..


it's a Hirsch Gaucho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> it's a Hirsch Gaucho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanx!!..


----------



## vol-tag

Pan Europ - picked it up last weekend…


----------



## Thunder1

vol-tag said:


> Pan Europ - picked it up last weekend…


That strap is a perfect look for it!!..


----------



## rockchalk06

Lume Shot!


----------



## Capt.Steve

My Khaki X-Copter:


----------



## vol-tag

Thunder1 said:


> That strap is a perfect look for it!!..


Thanks Thunder1 - actually found the strap before buying the watch, and yeah it compliments the watch perfectly, extremely comfortable as well…


----------



## LP49




----------



## The Collector63

View attachment 16858125


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## BRN




----------



## Relo60




----------



## horntk




----------



## say76

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

1955 Cyril...


----------



## Johnayres

Sorry if this isn't allowed here but I don't have enough posts to make a for sale post, but if anyone's interested, I'm selling this. Reddit link:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/x1rn3j


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer


----------



## COUPET

family photo..,




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skuripanda

I could not resist this beauty... Went to my local AD and this gorgeous watch that I had my eye on for quite a while, was hugely discounted from its original retail price...


----------



## b1rdman973

Today marks the start of year 10 (!) of teaching!


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> family photo..,
> 
> View attachment 16878950
> 
> 
> View attachment 16878951
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some great pics of some very fine watches!!..


----------



## COUPET

Thunder1 said:


> Some great pics of some very fine watches!!..


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Nokie




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Navy Pioneer on a Vario Crazy Horse indigo blue bund.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TN421




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

vol-tag said:


> Pan Europ - picked it up last weekend…


Got mine back in 2017 and it has only grown on me over the years. Lemme kno if you end up staring at it and forgetting to check the time.. There are a LOT of little touches that really show their care to detail.


----------



## BRN




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Johnayres

Someone buy this beauty from me! PM me and I'll send you the reddit listing


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## horntk




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## clarence22




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Kaloyanski




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Hammy blue 3-hander..


----------



## Rosstree70




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ something Jazzy..


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ReallyBored




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my day off w/ a Day Date..


----------



## SteveU




----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Day Date..


----------



## ILM4rcio

Just purchased the original bracelet to replace the leather strap, looks amazing now!


----------



## Ofacertainage

My daily trustee…


----------



## dacd4134




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie




----------



## Jmgiu




----------



## Baka1969




----------



## SteveU




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Day Date..Go 'boys!!..


----------



## Time Seller




----------



## Baka1969

Bottom row


----------



## Thunder1

Started the day off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Jazzy Square for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Maddog1970

Khaki Farcry


----------



## Philbo24

Jazzmaster


----------



## CamaroEric

My first pic of my first Hamilton. I will have to take more soon.


----------



## TravellingStarman7




----------



## MitchCumsteen

TravellingStarman7 said:


> View attachment 16959015


What size is that’s and how big is your wrist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A touch of blue for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## dacd4134

MitchCumsteen said:


> What size is that’s and how big is your wrist?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the 38mm. You can tell because the date window is in line with everything else and not offset.

Signed,
A 42mm owner


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## TravellingStarman7

MitchCumsteen said:


> What size is that’s and how big is your wrist?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


38mm


MitchCumsteen said:


> What size is that’s and how big is your wrist?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


38mm my wrist smaller side around 7”. I love the size and proportions with a 38


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Robotaz said:


>


Sweet!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TN421




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## BRN




----------



## ReallyBored

Intra-matic today.....


----------



## Viseguy




----------



## VintageSnoops

1955 K506


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening...go 'boys!!..


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Thunder1

A Jazzy Regulator for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Traveler's GMT to start my work day off..


----------



## SteveU




----------



## Thunder1

A change of *Views* to start my work day off..


----------



## Philbo24

My three favourite watches:


----------



## angeleno310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work day off w/ something a little Jazzy..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ another *View*..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a *Seaview*..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work day off w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## Sisajed

Thunder1 said:


> Starting my work day off w/ a Khaki chrono..
> View attachment 16988086


Wonderful one! 
40mm? Ref nb maybe?

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Sisajed said:


> Wonderful one!
> 40mm? Ref nb maybe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk
> Thanx!!..that's the baby that started it all for me back in 2008..my 1st automatic watch..it's an H715560...42mm case size..highly recommended..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TravellingStarman7

Hamilton Khaki at night


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Team Earth for my work day..


----------



## mostlycharlie

eeek said:


> And maybe some better lume?
> 
> Good news is, Hamilton has a new catalog full of some promising pieces.


Not much has changed in 13 years.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Aviation for Flieger Friday & later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman




----------



## Nokie




----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Navy Pioneer


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## longle10

Brown dial









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Mechanical for this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16995217
> 
> View attachment 16995218


Great strap pairing!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Conservation International for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Morlock




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Atebit




----------



## ReallyBored

Bos_Taurus said:


> View attachment 17007097


Is that the 42mm?

My 38 says Hi!


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KO_81

Hamilton Khaki Automatic X-Wind Chronograph.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doninvt

Bring on the space aliens!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Johnayres

Selling


----------



## dacd4134

Johnayres said:


> Selling
> 
> View attachment 17076656
> 
> View attachment 17076655


Great pics. I love that textured dial.


----------



## TN421




----------



## RSM1959

Officers KFA 44 in PVD


----------



## RSM1959

Side by side KFA42 and 38. Wear both often. Just hard to beat for a daily.


----------



## TagTime

Intra-Matic 68 LE.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ETA2824-2

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer


----------



## dan55

troll time 😊


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Drummer1




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## maliboo74

The Hamilton I sold








The Hamilton I kept


----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer


----------



## ReallyBored

1940 Paige...


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ a Day Date..


----------



## Russ1965




----------

